# China-India Geopolitics: News & Discussions



## ahojunk

*Understanding India’s trade deficit with China*
By Ishu Jain | Source:Global Times Published: 2016/12/7 21:08:40






Illustration: Peter C. Espina/GT


*India and China are two of the world's largest emerging markets and are set to be among the world's four largest economies by 2020*. Bilateral ties between the countries have increased as their respective governments pursue economic growth. As a result, China is now India's largest trading partner and India ranks within China's top ten trading partners. India's trade deficit with China increased to $52.69 billion in 2015-16 from $48.48 billion the previous financial year. The increasing deficit with China can be attributed primarily to the fact that *Chinese exports to India rely strongly on manufactured items to meet the demand of India's fast expanding sectors like telecom and power*.

Many Indians complain that China is flooding the market with cheap products and driving local manufacturers out of business, resulting in a growing trade deficit. The US also maintains a large deficit with China, but unlike the US, a too-large trade deficit poses an imminent risk for India.

Imports into India are paid for using foreign currency obtained from the central bank. If the central bank starts running out of foreign currency - or if investors sense that this point is approaching, and conduct a speculative attack on the central bank - the government may have to default and revalue its currency, probably at great loss to creditors.

A previous balance of payments crisis forced the country to take liberalizing measures in the 1990s. To insulate against this threat in the future, India has mechanisms to limit imports and stave off another balance of payments crisis. Yet these barriers also shut out cheap goods that could benefit Indian consumers and might spur faster development among Indian companies.

With economists, politicians and even casual observers agreeing that the current trade mix between China and India is unsustainable, discussions on improving the trade imbalance have taken place both publicly and privately within the respective governments. China's imports from India mainly comprise raw materials, like cotton and iron ore. *India, in comparison, imports a large number of manufactured capital goods, which are much cheaper to purchase from China than elsewhere. The underlying cause for the trade deficit is that China out-competes India in manufactured goods*. 

The possibility that a trade imbalance could lead to protectionist tendencies is understandable though probably not advisable, but the continuation of an unequal trade balance between China and India provides ammunition for calls for protectionism.

Many experts suggest that India should not be fixated on trade deficit figures with China. India buys more from the rest of the world than it sells. *It runs deficits with 16 of its top 25 trade partners. *One reason is *India's weak manufacturing sector, which stems from restrictive labor, land and tax laws, rickety infrastructure and inadequate power supplies. India simply doesn't produce enough goods, or goods of high-enough quality, to meet the demands of its billion-plus consumers*.

That said, bilateral trade figures don't represent the true picture all the time. *The presence of global supply chains and regional hubs of production mean that balanced bilateral trade is neither possible nor desirable*.

This is especially true for China as the last stop in the East Asian manufacturing supply chain. *China is the place where high-tech components are assembled and shipped out for sale. As many economists have observed, trade figures record the total value of the exported good as a "Chinese export," even though China is responsible for only a small proportion of the added value*. Take the iPhone, for example. Countries that buy iPhones and other goods assembled in China run large bilateral trade deficits in part because China is just the last stop on the manufacturing train. Korea and Japan, meanwhile, run a trade surplus with China. *The only way for India to circumvent this process would be to integrate itself into the East Asian supply chain*.

To a certain extent, *Chinese imports are beneficial both to Indian consumers and companies. Cheaper Chinese consumer goods allow Indian living standards to rise. Chinese imports also provide more competition for local products and encourage innovation*.

Trade between China and India may have exploded, but there is a huge opportunity to expand these figures. *Instead of limiting imports, India should unravel onerous regulations to increase its manufacturing capacity and its exports*. While we can argue that tariff and non-tariff barriers that China imposes on Indian exports leave plenty to complain about, *India could benefit far more from putting its own house in order*. 

China will import $10 trillion worth of goods and invest $500 billion overseas in coming years. India should make an effort to take a proportionate share of this. China and India should work together to tap into the potential for bilateral trade and better promote two-way investment to gradually resolve the trade deficit. 

_The author is an India-born Shanghai-based international business consultant. He can be reached at ishujain@163.com. bizopinion@globaltimes.com.cn_


********

_This Indian writer is spot on. Very good analysis._
.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jugger

ahojunk said:


> *Understanding India’s trade deficit with China*
> By Ishu Jain | Source:Global Times Published: 2016/12/7 21:08:40
> 
> View attachment 359818
> 
> Illustration: Peter C. Espina/GT
> 
> 
> *India and China are two of the world's largest emerging markets and are set to be among the world's four largest economies by 2020*. Bilateral ties between the countries have increased as their respective governments pursue economic growth. As a result, China is now India's largest trading partner and India ranks within China's top ten trading partners. India's trade deficit with China increased to $52.69 billion in 2015-16 from $48.48 billion the previous financial year. The increasing deficit with China can be attributed primarily to the fact that *Chinese exports to India rely strongly on manufactured items to meet the demand of India's fast expanding sectors like telecom and power*.
> 
> Many Indians complain that China is flooding the market with cheap products and driving local manufacturers out of business, resulting in a growing trade deficit. The US also maintains a large deficit with China, but unlike the US, a too-large trade deficit poses an imminent risk for India.
> 
> Imports into India are paid for using foreign currency obtained from the central bank. If the central bank starts running out of foreign currency - or if investors sense that this point is approaching, and conduct a speculative attack on the central bank - the government may have to default and revalue its currency, probably at great loss to creditors.
> 
> A previous balance of payments crisis forced the country to take liberalizing measures in the 1990s. To insulate against this threat in the future, India has mechanisms to limit imports and stave off another balance of payments crisis. Yet these barriers also shut out cheap goods that could benefit Indian consumers and might spur faster development among Indian companies.
> 
> With economists, politicians and even casual observers agreeing that the current trade mix between China and India is unsustainable, discussions on improving the trade imbalance have taken place both publicly and privately within the respective governments. China's imports from India mainly comprise raw materials, like cotton and iron ore. *India, in comparison, imports a large number of manufactured capital goods, which are much cheaper to purchase from China than elsewhere. The underlying cause for the trade deficit is that China out-competes India in manufactured goods*.
> 
> The possibility that a trade imbalance could lead to protectionist tendencies is understandable though probably not advisable, but the continuation of an unequal trade balance between China and India provides ammunition for calls for protectionism.
> 
> Many experts suggest that India should not be fixated on trade deficit figures with China. India buys more from the rest of the world than it sells. *It runs deficits with 16 of its top 25 trade partners. *One reason is *India's weak manufacturing sector, which stems from restrictive labor, land and tax laws, rickety infrastructure and inadequate power supplies. India simply doesn't produce enough goods, or goods of high-enough quality, to meet the demands of its billion-plus consumers*.
> 
> That said, bilateral trade figures don't represent the true picture all the time. *The presence of global supply chains and regional hubs of production mean that balanced bilateral trade is neither possible nor desirable*.
> 
> This is especially true for China as the last stop in the East Asian manufacturing supply chain. *China is the place where high-tech components are assembled and shipped out for sale. As many economists have observed, trade figures record the total value of the exported good as a "Chinese export," even though China is responsible for only a small proportion of the added value*. Take the iPhone, for example. Countries that buy iPhones and other goods assembled in China run large bilateral trade deficits in part because China is just the last stop on the manufacturing train. Korea and Japan, meanwhile, run a trade surplus with China. *The only way for India to circumvent this process would be to integrate itself into the East Asian supply chain*.
> 
> To a certain extent, *Chinese imports are beneficial both to Indian consumers and companies. Cheaper Chinese consumer goods allow Indian living standards to rise. Chinese imports also provide more competition for local products and encourage innovation*.
> 
> Trade between China and India may have exploded, but there is a huge opportunity to expand these figures. *Instead of limiting imports, India should unravel onerous regulations to increase its manufacturing capacity and its exports*. While we can argue that tariff and non-tariff barriers that China imposes on Indian exports leave plenty to complain about, *India could benefit far more from putting its own house in order*.
> 
> China will import $10 trillion worth of goods and invest $500 billion overseas in coming years. India should make an effort to take a proportionate share of this. China and India should work together to tap into the potential for bilateral trade and better promote two-way investment to gradually resolve the trade deficit.
> 
> _The author is an India-born Shanghai-based international business consultant. He can be reached at ishujain@163.com. bizopinion@globaltimes.com.cn_
> 
> 
> ********
> 
> _This Indian writer is spot on. Very good analysis._
> .


An excellent article and very good read.
There is no point is denying chinese goods access to India, indian companies must complete and make similar or better products to complete in this globalised world.
Healthy competition is very good not just for india but also for the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Chinese domination of Electronic products is the reality and will be for few more decades to come. They simply have a complete ecosystem. Its just they lag is design and development for which US is still the base. 

India needs to make sure, that it gobbles up "significant" investment that electronics company make all over the world. India needs to start up manufacturing in heavy machinery too (we do have a head start and we have trade sulprus in exporting heavy machinery to China though overall value is very low). But electronics is the one which will save significant amount of money


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

ahojunk said:


> *India, in comparison, imports a large number of manufactured capital goods, which are much cheaper to purchase from China than elsewhere. The underlying cause for the trade deficit is that China out-competes India in manufactured goods*.



This is a very important part of the article I think.

While India is talking about boycotting fireworks and other such things, our main exports to India are actually *capital goods*, e.g. machinery that is used to create other products or services.

China also had to import a lot of capital goods during the early part of our boom phase. It's not possible for India to boycott such things (considering China produces them the most competitively), so the trade deficit is likely to continue rising for the near future.

People on the ground in India see India's huge and rising trade deficit to China, they think it's because of consumer products (which are everywhere as well). But in fact the main part is capital goods, and it's actually helping India enormously.

That's why we'll never see a real concerted boycott campaign from the Indian government, because they understand this.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

Rajaraja Chola said:


> Chinese domination of Electronic products is the reality and will be for few more decades to come. They simply have a complete ecosystem. Its just they lag is design and development for which US is still the base.
> 
> India needs to make sure, that it gobbles up "significant" investment that electronics company make all over the world. India needs to start up manufacturing in heavy machinery too (we do have a head start and we have trade sulprus in exporting heavy machinery to China though overall value is very low). But electronics is the one which will save significant amount of money



Indian heavy machinery? Can you elaborate? Last I heard Sany's second largest market is India, Dongfang turbines second largest market is also India. I have never heard of any Indian heavy machinery in China at least.

https://www.thedollarbusiness.com/n...n-imports-of-nonbasmati-rice-from-india/48768

Now they are so desperate to reduce the gap by selling rice when the people are starving. Smart move.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tresbon

*China and India set to drive a 10-year global arms race*
David Reid
CNBCDecember 12, 2016

Emerging global powers China and India are set to drive stronger defense spending over the next decade, according to a new report released by IHS Markit.

Global military spending rose in 2016 to $1.57 trillion and annual budgets should return to pre-financial crisis levels by 2018.

There is now a risk of an arms race as Asia Pacific nations increase their military spending as they move their focus from territorial defense to power projection, analysts believe.

"This is new for the region and is likely to increase military-to-military contact between states," Craig Caffrey, principal analyst at IHS Jane's, said in a release Monday.

"Rising defense spending could therefore be indirectly responsible for increased tension within the region which in turn could spur faster budget growth," he said.

IHS said China's defense budget is on track to almost double within 10 years, from $123 billion in 2010 to $233 billion by 2020.

At that 2020 level, China's defense budget would be about four times bigger than the UK's and more than the combined spending of Western Europe.

For its part India spent more than $50 billion on its military might in 2016, pushing Russia out of the top five biggest spenders.

The South Asian country is in the grip of a modernization drive and is tipped to leap past the U.K. into third spot by 2018, should sterling remain at relatively weak levels.

Caffrey said procurement spending has recently been constrained by rising personnel costs but that is set to change.

"India needs new equipment to fulfill its modernization drive. Over the next three years, India will re-emerge as a key growth market for defense suppliers," he said.

The United States remains far and away the world's biggest buyer of military goods and services, spending $622 billion in 2016, according to IHS Janes.

That figure is more than four times larger than China and represents about 40 percent of global spend.

"Since 9/11, over $9.35 trillion has been allocated to the US defense budget, with the Overseas Contingency Operations (OCO) accounting for $1.62 trillion or 17.3 percent of the total US Department of Defense (DoD) budget," said Guy Eastman, senior analyst at IHS Jane's.

"US DoD investment levels going forward were to decrease by 1.1 percent in real terms, but with the election of Donald Trump, the expectation is that both investment and readiness will receive injections of much needed funds," Eastman said.

Western Europe's defense budget rose for the first time since 2009 and IHS Janes' believes that trend will continue, estimating that roughly $10 billion will be added across the next 5 years.

The IHS Jane's Defense Budgets team produces the annual Jane's Defense Budgets Report every December. The report examines and forecasts defense expenditure for 105 countries and claims to capture 99 percent of global defense spending.

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/china-india-set-drive-10-121153143.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lonelyman

Han Patriot said:


> Indian heavy machinery? Can you elaborate? Last I heard Sany's second largest market is India, Dongfang turbines second largest market is also India. I have never heard of any Indian heavy machinery in China at least.
> 
> https://www.thedollarbusiness.com/n...n-imports-of-nonbasmati-rice-from-india/48768
> 
> Now they are so desperate to reduce the gap by selling rice when the people are starving. Smart move.


never heard China import India heavy machines, we export them globally

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

lonelyman said:


> never heard China import India heavy machines, we export them globally



BS by indian. more like indians import from China. They export curry powder. I personally prefer the Thai curry.


----------



## Jlaw

Another good spin by MSM. They never mentioned US' military budget is more than the next nine countries combined. Putting India and arms race with China in one sentence is an oxymoron. India can not even match North Korea

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Sloth 22

Lol , I wonder if its these news Portals giving India that addition 12-18 billion USD ? 

India defence budget for Financial year 2016-17 is little over 38 billion USD. 

m*timesofindia*com/budget-2016/union-budget-2016/Union-Budget-2016-Defence-budget-hiked-by-nearly-10/articleshow/51195736*cms
(Remove the stars with dots )

2.58Lakh Crore in INR corresponds to little over 38 Billion USD.

As of today there isn't much to compare India and China in arms race.


----------



## SBUS-CXK

Sloth 22 said:


> Lol , I wonder if its these news Portals giving India that addition 12-18 billion USD ?
> 
> India defence budget for Financial year 2016-17 is little over 38 billion USD.
> 
> m*timesofindia*com/budget-2016/union-budget-2016/Union-Budget-2016-Defence-budget-hiked-by-nearly-10/articleshow/51195736*cms
> (Remove the stars with dots )
> 
> 2.58Lakh Crore in INR corresponds to little over 38 Billion USD.
> 
> As of today there isn't much to compare India and China in arms race.


India should increase defense spending. Global bidding advanced weapons. For example, SU-30, Rafale, C-130...
Or other. .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

China's GDP and defense budget is 5 times of India's, how can there be a race in anything?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

beijingwalker said:


> China's GDP and defense budget is 5 times of India's, how can there be a race in anything?


I'd be glad they increase their defence budge on par with China's.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Place Of Space

beijingwalker said:


> China's GDP and defense budget is 5 times of India's, how can there be a race in anything?



It's better China and India have a military race, in this case the whole Asia can develop in technology and security.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sloth 22

Two said:


> India should increase defense spending. Global bidding advanced weapons. For example, SU-30, Rafale, C-130...
> Or other. .



Will increase proportional to the GDP growth.



Place Of Space said:


> It's better China and India have a military race, in this case the whole Asia can develop in technology and security.



Not untill India gets 100 billion USD donations for its defence budget. 

No comparison between 38 billion USD and 200 billion USD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Place Of Space

Sloth 22 said:


> Will increase proportional to the GDP growth.
> 
> 
> 
> Not untill India gets 100 billion USD donations for its defence budget.
> 
> No comparison between 38 billion USD and 200 billion USD



The present budget is enough for the military race, you know materials, salary, cost are cheaper in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sloth 22

Place Of Space said:


> The present budget is enough for the military race, you know materials, salary, cost are cheaper in India.


This is one grossly wrong assumption. 

Its not the unskilled labour which manufactures arms and ammunition here. They are skilled and are required to be paid at par with most of the world. Similarly in electronics and Computers used in defence , its skilled and educated labour which works. And they are to be paid at par with what they would get them elsewhere. 

Its not about build ing some 5-6 storey buildings where low cost labour is at our disposal.

May be a decade later when 1.7% of our GDP(The percentage alloted for Defence Expenditures) means 100 billion USD , may be then we can look for an arms race with China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Sloth 22 said:


> This is one grossly wrong assumption.
> 
> Its not the unskilled labour which manufactures arms and ammunition here. They are skilled and are required to be paid at par with most of the world. Similarly in electronics and Computers used in defence , its skilled and educated labour which works. And they are to be paid at par with what they would get them elsewhere.
> 
> Its not about build ing some 5-6 storey buildings where low cost labour is at our disposal.
> 
> May be a decade later when 1.7% of our GDP(The percentage alloted for Defence Expenditures) means 100 billion USD , may be then we can look for an arms race with China.


Skilled labor in india still gets very little.
There are indian experts in China who have never worked in india but to pursuit much higher salary in China. 
It can partly explain why middle class (in the same PPP terms) in india is very tiny.



Place Of Space said:


> It's better China and India have a military race, in this case the whole Asia can develop in technology and security.


Yes, via military technological researches, civil industries will advance at a much higher pace.
Integration of military industry and civil industry in China is very close....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SBUS-CXK

Rajaraja Chola said:


> Chinese domination of Electronic products is the reality and will be for few more decades to come. They simply have a complete ecosystem. Its just they lag is design and development for which US is still the base.
> 
> India needs to make sure, that it gobbles up "significant" investment that electronics company make all over the world. India needs to start up manufacturing in heavy machinery too (we do have a head start and we have trade sulprus in exporting heavy machinery to China though overall value is very low). But electronics is the one which will save significant amount of money


https://www.thebig5hub.com/galleries/top-10-construction-machinery-manufacturers/#prettyPhoto

The world's top 10 construction machinery manufacturers, China has two, SANY and XCMG...
But I have a deep concern.
The world market has been monopolized by the developed countries, not only the construction machinery industry, a lot of industries are like this.
Like this list, you can see that, in addition to China, all the developed countries...
This means that the developed countries are still in progress, while the market in developing countries is being squeezed.
This almost forms a cycle, developed countries are increasingly powerful, developing countries are increasingly stagnant.

Long road of development...


----------



## illusion8

China is driving India's modernising drive. It makes sense to buy Chinese equipment in bulk because of the huge price difference and because of huge quantities that the Chinese factory workers are capable of churning out.


----------



## SBUS-CXK

illusion8 said:


> China is driving India's modernising drive. It makes sense to buy Chinese equipment in bulk because of the huge price difference and because of huge quantities that the Chinese factory workers are capable of churning out.


Price is not the focus.
Focus on quality is better and cheaper. This is mainly because the India manufacturers need to buy parts throughout the world. So some of India's products are of high prices because they have to pay for parts suppliers' money. But the India manufacturers are not entirely dependent on foreign parts.
For example, Freedom 251 and Nano.
This is much cheaper than Chinese products.


----------



## AndrewJin

Two said:


> https://www.thebig5hub.com/galleries/top-10-construction-machinery-manufacturers/#prettyPhoto
> 
> The world's top 10 construction machinery manufacturers, China has two, SANY and XCMG...
> But I have a deep concern.
> The world market has been monopolized by the developed countries, not only the construction machinery industry, a lot of industries are like this.
> Like this list, you can see that, in addition to China, all the developed countries...
> This means that the developed countries are still in progress, while the market in developing countries is being squeezed.
> This almost forms a cycle, developed countries are increasingly powerful, developing countries are increasingly stagnant.
> 
> Long road of development...



In traditional sectors, developing countries have to spend ten times more efforts and money to break technological monopoly otherwise their deficit will continue to increase like a rocket in the future. 
(the more they make-in-india, the more deficit they will have)

Good news about China is our decades of crazy R&D spending enables us to break such monopoly in traditional industries one by one. In terms of new industries during the ongoing industrial revolution, China is always in the first tier.

Sad news is, there is nearly zero room for other emerging economies. 
The reality is harsh.
The only chance is by spending more on R&D and producing more high-skill technicians like China.
Such chance is nearly non-existence. 







New bullet train gear transmission system finishes 600k km test and 500km/h test

Breaking western monopoly: China's first 20,000-watt fiber laser

*Huawei unveils breakthrough graphene-assisted Li-ion battery*

Any of these breakthroughs saves China millions of or billions of dollars per year.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8

Two said:


> Price is not the focus.
> Focus on quality is better and cheaper. This is mainly because the India manufacturers need to buy parts throughout the world. So some of India's products are of high prices because they have to pay for parts suppliers' money. But the India manufacturers are not entirely dependent on foreign parts.
> For example, Freedom 251 and TATA.
> This is much cheaper than Chinese products.



Price and the ability to manufacture fast is the criteria. I will give you a classic example that I had to write a thesis on during management studies.

Reliance telecom bought and sold close to 300 million LG handsets for a little less than 8 dollars each when it put a mobile phone practically in all Indians hands. The low cost and quantity of the handset was because it was manufactured and shipped from China.

India put in place broadband equipment along the whole breadth and width of the nation within a couple of years. .purely because a lot of that equipment was manufactured in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Smart_boy

West, again sell their arms in this race and get the financial advantage from it. Like it did in middle east.

Poor Asian must show some maturity.


----------



## AndrewJin

Chinese-Dragon said:


> This is a very important part of the article I think.
> 
> While India is talking about boycotting fireworks and other such things, our main exports to India are actually *capital goods*, e.g. machinery that is used to create other products or services.
> 
> China also had to import a lot of capital goods during the early part of our boom phase. It's not possible for India to boycott such things (considering China produces them the most competitively), so the trade deficit is likely to continue rising for the near future.
> 
> People on the ground in India see India's huge and rising trade deficit to China, they think it's because of consumer products (which are everywhere as well). But in fact the main part is capital goods, and it's actually helping India enormously.
> 
> That's why we'll never see a real concerted boycott campaign from the Indian government, because they understand this.


The more they make in india, the more deficit they will have.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBUS-CXK

Sloth 22 said:


> Will increase proportional to the GDP growth.
> 
> 
> 
> Not untill India gets 100 billion USD donations for its defence budget.
> 
> No comparison between 38 billion USD and 200 billion USD


OK.
But I have always had a question, why India don't buy F-16?


----------



## Shajida Khan

I smell new tenders for fighter crafts are to be floated again. Someone wants to sell their outdated planes badly. India will do well by leveraging US to sell her engines and missiles instead of planes. Indian airframe + US engines + Israel's Radars and sensors + Russian and US armaments = Win.



Two said:


> OK.
> But I have always had a question, why India don't buy F-16?



Because they are dead end platforms.


----------



## SBUS-CXK

Shajida Khan said:


> I smell new tenders for fighter crafts are to be floated again. Someone wants to sell their outdated planes badly. India will do well by leveraging US to sell her engines and missiles instead of planes. Indian airframe + US engines + Israel's Radars and sensors + Russian and US armaments = Win.
> 
> 
> 
> Because they are dead end platforms.


But India almost does not buy the US fighter...


----------



## Shajida Khan

Two said:


> But India almost does not buy the US fighter...


Yes true, but US still wants to sell them to India. This article is their sales pitch.


----------



## Sloth 22

Two said:


> OK.
> But I have always had a question, why India don't buy F-16?



The views as of today in MoD , New Delhi is . 

Its just not the fighter jet. But
1. The Aircraft on offer should be capable and safe for India to operate. Now you know , for every high end technology sold , they need to know where and how is it being used , each minute ! Now whatever the media may try to paint , India and USA bilateral relations are not the best. And God Forbid , if Indian Intersts lies in opposing America on a certain issue critical to their War on Terror Policy , boom and we are embargoed ! 

2. The manufacturer needs to build the aircraft in India , and Indian Raw materials in the aircraft should be comparable to that of Su30MKI production , where the only thing outside some avionics and Titanium parts of Engine is built from Indian Raw Materials ! This is one big requirement, which at the moment only Russia and France are offering. 

3. Not 100% ToT of Aircraft. But technology infusion in Indian Industry and capabilities, basically creating your competitor in India. Again only Russia , France and to some extent UK and Germany are interested. 

4. PAF already has F16s . INDIA will not want to induct a fighter jet in 2025 when Pakistan would be replacing the same!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBUS-CXK

Sloth 22 said:


> The views as of today in MoD , New Delhi is .
> 
> Its just not the fighter jet. But
> 1. The Aircraft on offer should be capable and safe for India to operate. Now you know , for every high end technology sold , they need to know where and how is it being used , each minute ! Now whatever the media may try to paint , India and USA bilateral relations are not the best. And God Forbid , if Indian Intersts lies in opposing America on a certain issue critical to their War on Terror Policy , boom and we are embargoed !
> 
> 2. The manufacturer needs to build the aircraft in India , and Indian Raw materials in the aircraft should be comparable to that of Su30MKI production , where the only thing outside some avionics and Titanium parts of Engine is built from Indian Raw Materials ! This is one big requirement, which at the moment only Russia and France are offering.
> 
> 3. Not 100% ToT of Aircraft. But technology infusion in Indian Industry and capabilities, basically creating your competitor in India. Again only Russia , France and to some extent UK and Germany are interested.
> 
> 4. PAF already has F16s . INDIA will not want to induct a fighter jet in 2025 when Pakistan would be replacing the same!


A good answer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rott

Jlaw said:


> Putting India and arms race with China in one sentence is an oxymoron. India can not even match North Korea


This is an insult to China. Dumb writer doesn't know jack.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

rott said:


> This is an insult to China. Dumb writer doesn't know jack.


They just want to sell weapons to India.
They know India are not capable of making their own.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

"ARMS RACE" is bull crap.
India will modernize its forces, as the previous Govt has only looted the tax payers money.

US defense spending - $622.3 billion 
China - $191.75 billion (Cant compare with USA)
India - $50.6 billion (Cant compare with China)

Simple!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

CorporateAffairs said:


> "ARMS RACE" is bull crap.
> India will modernize its forces, as the previous Govt has only looted the tax payers money.


Modi doing same thing with demonitisation


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Jlaw said:


> Modi doing same thing with demonitisation


NaMo will be the last person to do anything near to such crap. 
But u see India is a democratic country and all dogs keep barking 24/7.
You wont understand "democracy" u see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rott

CorporateAffairs said:


> You wont understand "democracy" u see.


Oh no, we don't want to understand democracy if India is the prime example of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 艹艹艹

http://www.ndtv.com/world-news/as-india-struggles-china-inducts-its-first-stealth-fighter-1637768
*China Inducts First Stealth Fighter Into Air Force, India Still To Build One*
World| Written byVishnu Som|Updated: December 14, 2016 15:33 IST

4*COMMENTS*






The first Chinese J-20 stealth fighter being inducted into service.

NEW DELHI:

Images have appeared on restricted Chinese social media platforms that show the country's first stealth fighter, the J-20, in Air Force markings with serial numbers which indicate the jet is now entering squadron service with the Chinese Air Force.

The jets bear the serial numbers 78271 and 78274 and are likely being inducted into the 176th Brigade at the Dingxin Air Force base in North Central China, a base where the PLAAF (People Liberation Army Air Force) is known to carry out a great deal of flight-testing of its military aircraft. According to the Chinese aviation expert Dafeng Cao who posts under the Twitter handle @xinfengcao, 6 J-20 stealth fighters will be inducted at a formal ceremony later this month.




J-20s spotted at Dingxin Air Force base in North Central China.

Just last month, the J-20 fightermade its public debut at the Zhuhai International Air Showthough online images of the aircraft were available since 2010. In September this year, the J-20 was spotted being tested at the Daocheng Yading airportin the high-altitude Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture that lies to the east of Arunachal Pradesh.




Last month, the J-20 fighter made its public debut at the Zhuhai International Air Show.


Featuring a radar-evading stealth design, the supersonic J-20 has an internal weapons bay where air to air missiles are stored. Unlike conventional fighters which have bulky weapons slung under their wings, the 'clean' design of the J-20 guarantees a low radar profile making it extremely difficult for enemy fighters or ground based surface to air missile systems to track and lock on to the aircraft. Few other technical details of the J-20 have been disclosed in public though Western observers have expressed doubts on the engines of the J-20. According to Dave Majumdar, the Defence Editor of The National Interest who monitors Chinese military developments, "While the current configuration of the J-20 externally resembles a genuine fifth-generation fighter in several respects, China remains woefully lacking in engine and mission systems avionics technology."




The serial numbers indicate the Chinese J-20 fighter jet is now entering squadron service.

However, the speed with which China has developed the J-20 has astonished international observers.


In January 2011, the first images of the J-20 in fight tests emerged just ahead of a visit by the US Defence Secretary Robert Gates to China, where he met then Chinese President Hu Jintao. The timing of the release of the images was not likely to have been a coincidence - the J-20 has been designed as a counter to the Boeing F-22, the most advanced air superiority fighter in service with the US Air Force, a strategic rival of China.




The stealth fighter was one of Beijing's most closely guarded military projects.

Over the last decade, the PLAAF has made tremendous strides in developing and inducting an array of new home-grown fighter aircraft including the J-10 and J-11 which is a variant of the Russian Sukhoi-27. Other than the 'fifth generation' J-20, China continues to test a smaller stealth fighter, designated the J-31, the size of the US F-35 now entering service in partner air forces around the world.




The J-20 is a twin engine stealth fighter which can sometimes go undetected by radar.

The Indian Air Force continues to observe aerospace developments in China very closely but is still years away from inducting its first radar-evading stealth fighter, the FGFA (Fifth Generation Fighter Aircraft) being built in collaboration with Sukhoi in Russia. India's plans of fielding its own indigenous stealth fighter, the Hindustan Aeronautics designed Advanced Medium Combat Aircraft (AMCA) is still years away from being realised. As China inducts the J-20 into service, the design of the AMCA is still not off the drawing board.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 艹艹艹



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## TaiShang

long_ said:


> View attachment 360203



Comparing India with China would make sense in the 90s. But it does not anymore. This is as stupid as comparing China with the US or Japan in the 90s. It would not make sense then, either.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## 艹艹艹

TaiShang said:


> Comparing India with China would make sense in the 90s. But it does not anymore. This is as stupid as comparing China with the US or Japan in the 90s. It would not make sense then, either.


NDTV ... india's friends are very interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gregor Clegane

J-20s are nothing but just memes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

If India and China are not comparable, why are the chinese trolls queuing up in India related threads, instead of keeping quite and watch India rise ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Gregor Clegane said:


> J-20s are nothing but just memes.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## DrPuff

Srinivas said:


> If India and China are not comparable, why are the chinese trolls queuing up in India related threads, instead of keeping quite and watch India rise ?


They are afraid to compare US & Russia with their rented blueprint..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

DrPuff said:


> They are afraid to compare US & Russia with their rented blueprint..


Cool story bro, "Jealousy KILL"?
It's a story from YOUR media, did you read? None of our business

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## shah1398

As a matter of fact even US has started to get uneasy with J-20,

http://edition.cnn.com/2016/11/01/opinions/chinas-new-j-20-stealths-opinion/

While our Indian friends are making mockery of it. Quite ironic though.



grey boy 2 said:


>



And here is what general thinning in US regarding J-20 is:

"*For the United States, it represents a serious threat in certain operational scenarios such as a confrontation over Taiwan or the contested Senkaku Islands.
For less capable militaries in the region such as Japan, South Korea and Taiwan, the J-20 represents a game-changing capability shift on the horizon from their primary military threat -- the Chinese air force*."

Extract from:

http://edition.cnn.com/2016/11/01/opinions/chinas-new-j-20-stealths-opinion/

Undermining the adversary is never wise but I can clearly see our Indian friends are hell bent to on doing so.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DrPuff

grey boy 2 said:


> Cool story bro, "Jealousy KILL"?
> It's a story from YOUR media, did you read? None of our business


Media is suppose to do that like Chinese think tanks..


----------



## Aasimkhan

Congratulations China. Hopefully these fighters will protect the world against Indo-US-Israeli dirty satanic designs to dominate the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

Gregor Clegane said:


> J-20s are nothing but just memes.


because india don't have it. if india would have been the owner of j 20 than it surely would have been 7th generation without any doubts just like tejas=rafale

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

DrPuff said:


> Media is suppose to do that like Chinese think tanks..


If thats the case, why are you crying like a baby bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aasimkhan

Srinivas said:


> If India and China are not comparable, why are the chinese trolls queuing up in India related threads, instead of keeping quite and watch India rise ?


India cant even stand against Pakistan, what to talk of China. They have not been able to produce a single video or footage of Sir Jee Kal strikes, bloody liars

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

Gregor Clegane said:


> J-20s are nothing but just memes.



Says the guy whose country failed the LCA project.



DrPuff said:


> They are afraid to compare US & Russia with their rented blueprint..



LOL Who can India be compared with? You can't even control your monetary bills.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aasimkhan

maximuswarrior said:


> Says the guy whose country failed the LCA project.


lol, I pity Indian public, their politicians have given them nothing but lies, lies and more lies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aasimkhan

maximuswarrior said:


> Says the guy whose country failed the LCA project.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Who can India be compared with? You can't even control your monetary bills.


600 million Indians without latrines, ha ha, forget about LCA and Stealth Fighters, first build latrines Indians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Aasimkhan said:


> India cant even stand against Pakistan, what to talk of China. They have not been able to produce a single video or footage of Sir Jee Kal strikes, bloody liars



Yes in Pakistani text books and delusions !

Enough of this comedy !


----------



## Aasimkhan

Gregor Clegane said:


> data:image/jpeg;base64,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
> ^J-20 quality.


He has started shitting write on his computer, that's why I say they should focus on latrines first



Srinivas said:


> Yes in Pakistani text books and delusions !
> 
> Enough of this comedy !


it isn't comedy, its a complete circus of Mr Modi, and every Indian is a clown of this circus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Gregor Clegane said:


> data:image/jpeg;base64,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
> ^J-20 quality.



Wow, thanks for your complement bro
btw, how's your "assault rifle" program going after half a century? still under development?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Srinivas

Aasimkhan said:


> He has started shitting write on his computer, that's why I say they should focus on latrines first
> 
> 
> it isn't comedy, its a complete circus of Mr Modi, and every Indian is a clown of this circus



The strikes happened reason why there is a change in top leadership of your security establishment.


----------



## Jobless Jack

Srinivas said:


> If India and China are not comparable, why are the chinese trolls queuing up in India related threads, instead of keeping quite and watch India rise ?


because by the time your tejas actually starts working , china will have her first intergalactic battleship 

If indian airforce focused more on providing threats to indias enemies than comedy, trust me maybe you guys would have seen some progress. but alas. India as always will always be the comedy central of this world


----------



## Aasimkhan

P


Srinivas said:


> The strikes happened reason why there is a change in top leadership of your security establishment.


My top leadership retired after completing his colour service, We knew his date of retirement 3 years before your so called Sir Jee kal strikes


----------



## Srinivas

Jobless Jack said:


> because by the time your tejas actually starts working , china will have her first intergalactic battleship
> 
> If indian airforce focused more on providing threats to indias enemies than comedy, trust me maybe you guys would have seen some progress. but alas. India as always will always be the comedy central of this world



Enjoy the comedy then , Fact is India is rising and taking things seriously !



Aasimkhan said:


> P
> 
> My top leadership retired after completing his colour service, We knew his date of retirement 3 years before your so called Sir Jee kal strikes



What about ISI leadership?


----------



## Gregor Clegane

naveedullahkhankhattak said:


> because india don't have it. if india would have been the owner of j 20 than it surely would have been 7th generation without any doubts just like tejas=rafale





maximuswarrior said:


> Says the guy whose country failed the LCA project.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Who can India be compared with? You can't even control your monetary bills.


J-20 will not enter operational service before 2020-21, Chinese cannot make a jet engine without Russian help let alone a stealth fighter.
Rafael with its meteor and mica are more than enough for Chinese plastic quality j-20s.


----------



## Aasimkhan

Srinivas said:


> Enjoy the comedy then , Fact is India is rising and taking things seriously !
> 
> 
> 
> What about ISI leadership?


ISI chief has also completed his 2 years tenure successfully, nothing abnormal about it



Gregor Clegane said:


> J-20 will not enter operational service before 2020-21, Chinese cannot make a jet engine without Russian help let alone a stealth fighter.
> Rafael with its meteor and mica are more than enough for Chinese plastic quality j-20s.


He is speaking as if he makes rafales, MICAs and Meteors in his back yard, HA HA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jobless Jack

Srinivas said:


> Enjoy the comedy then , Fact is India is rising and taking things seriously !
> 
> 
> 
> What about ISI leadership?


ISI leadership change is all part of normal procedure as per army rules. 

like i said your hal tejas development started in the 1970's and still going, in this period china made the J10, J 11 J 20 , to give a few examples. while india is still "rising "

heck even pakistan Has JF 17 squadrons and that development started in the 90's.

i hope you realise the true position of india's "rise "

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aasimkhan

Gregor Clegane said:


> J-20 will not enter operational service before 2020-21, Chinese cannot make a jet engine without Russian help let alone a stealth fighter.
> Rafael with its meteor and mica are more than enough for Chinese plastic quality j-20s.


Are these rafales, MICAs and Meteors Make in India ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

Jobless Jack said:


> ISI leadership change is all part of normal procedure as per army rules.
> 
> like i said your hal tejas development started in the 1970's and still going, in this period china made the J10, J 11 J 20 , to give a few examples. while india is still "rising "
> 
> heck even pakistan Has JF 17 squadrons and that development started in the 90's.
> 
> i hope you realise the true position of india's "rise "



LCA is still a developing platform because, it is supposed to be 4.5 generation. There is a delay in the project but that is normal since India has no booming aerospace sector. India is building its defence industry from scratch.


----------



## grey boy 2

Aasimkhan said:


> Are these rafales, MICAs and Meteors Make in India ?


In fact, they are struggling to make enough bullets for the army , let along rifles

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## maximuswarrior

Gregor Clegane said:


> J-20 will not enter operational service before 2020-21, Chinese cannot make a jet engine without Russian help let alone a stealth fighter.
> Rafael with its meteor and mica are more than enough for Chinese plastic quality j-20s.



It is funny how you as an Indian are handing out certificates to other nations when your own country can only rely on a third country to buy or at most join a JV project for the acquisition of a 5th gen aircraft.

The Chinese have already demonstrated that they are fully capable of fielding a high quality 5th gen platform. They did this from scratch without the help of others. Your country can never indigenously produce a 3rd gen aircraft let alone a 5th gen platform.

The whole world knows that China isn't rushing its engine production. They are taking their time and once this engine is finished you will see the gob-smacking results.

It is Rafale and not Rafael by the way.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

Srinivas said:


> If India and China are not comparable, why are the chinese trolls queuing up in India related threads, instead of keeping quite and watch India rise ?



An overwhelming amount of comparison comes either from the Indian media or the Western press which likes to polish India like the new shining superpower it is.

Geopolitical comparisons may make sense because, on the geopolitical plane, even Micronesia may matter, but comparison on tech advancement and economic development is almost insulting to basic logic.

If India is to be compared with China, then what does Indonesia lack? They are also almost a trillion USD economy with less than one fifth of Indian population.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aasimkhan

TaiShang said:


> An overwhelming amount of comparison comeseither from the Indian media or the Western press which likes to polish India like the new shining superpower it is.
> 
> Geopolitical comparisons may make sense because, on the geopolitical plane, even Micronesia may matter, but comparison on tech advancement and economic development is almost insulting to basic logic.
> 
> If India is to be compared with China, then what does Indonesia lack? They are also almost a trillion USD economy with less than one fifth of Indian population.


lol@ "Indian media or the Western press which likes to polish India like the new shining superpower it is" I agree 100%. I think US needs some cannon-fodder for fighting new wars with China and Russia and they have selected poor Indians for the job.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

Aasimkhan said:


> lol@ "Indian media or the Western press which likes to polish India like the new shining superpower it is" I agree 100%. I think US needs some cannon-fodder for fighting new wars with China and Russia and they have selected poor Indians for the job.



That's my impression, as well. Especially, the ill-sounding Indo-Pacific concept that has been strongly promoted in Western strategic academia has been more of a trap to India than a simple brain gymnastics. 

I think the West does see no harm in pushing India into geopolitical games beyond its size and actual capabilities. 

This Is as absurd as it would be for China to argue about presence in the Persian Gulf during the first Gulf War.

Obviously China lacked capabilities in absolute terms. Its industries and infrastructure were as backwards as India's today. 

Besides, since the 1990s, China closed the parity with the US to some degree. The power parity between India and China is not narrowing down.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aasimkhan

TaiShang said:


> That's my impression, as well. Especially, the ill-sounding Indo-Pacific concept that has been strongly promoted in Western strategic academia has been more of a trap to India than a simple brain gymnastics.
> 
> I think the West does see no harm in pushing India into geopolitical games beyond its size and actual capabilities.
> 
> This Is as absurd as it would be for China to argue about presence in the Persian Gulf during the first Gulf War.
> 
> Obviously China lacked capabilities in absolute terms. Its industries and infrastructure were as backwards as India's today.
> 
> Besides, since the 1990s, China closed the parity with the US to some degree. The power parity between India and China is not narrowing down.


Agreed, Indias over confidence will get them killed. They are pumping lot of thin air in their delicate behind to look larger in size. This will explode and leave them in tatters.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DrPuff

grey boy 2 said:


> If thats the case, why are you crying like a baby bro?


OP is a Chinese.
It's Chinese are having paranoia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> That's my impression, as well. Especially, the ill-sounding Indo-Pacific concept that has been strongly promoted in Western strategic academia has been more of a trap to India than a simple brain gymnastics.
> 
> I think the West does see no harm in pushing India into geopolitical games beyond its size and actual capabilities.
> 
> This Is as absurd as it would be for China to argue about presence in the Persian Gulf during the first Gulf War.
> 
> Obviously China lacked capabilities in absolute terms. Its industries and infrastructure were as backwards as India's today.
> 
> Besides, since the 1990s, China closed the parity with the US to some degree. The power parity between India and China is not narrowing down.


i just know both as a two trillion dollar economies, Western China grows faster than India.....
The gap is not narrowing.
In terms of technology and science, their entire country is worse than my city.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gregor Clegane

maximuswarrior said:


> It is funny how you as an Indian are handing out certificates to other nations when your own country can only rely on a third country to buy or at most join a JV project for the acquisition of a 5th gen aircraft.
> 
> The Chinese have already demonstrated that they are fully capable of fielding a high quality 5th gen platform. They did this from scratch without the help of others. Your country can never indigenously produce a 3rd gen aircraft let alone a 5th gen platform.
> 
> The whole world knows that China isn't rushing its engine production. They are taking their time and once this engine is finished you will see the gob-smacking results.
> 
> It is Rafale and not Rafael by the way.



J-20 is nothing but a tin can with engines.It has no combat value except for propaganda.
It doesn't even stand a chance against western fourth gen jets.
Rafale is converted to Rafael by auto correct.



Aasimkhan said:


> Are these rafales, MICAs and Meteors Make in India ?


The French are investing 30% of deal value into India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

well done china this is just the start

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DrPuff

maximuswarrior said:


> Says the guy whose country failed the LCA project.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Who can India be compared with? You can't even control your monetary bills.


We are not comparing. It's few adrenaline injected desperate neighbour...
First design your own fighter jets then think to open hole of ya mouth.
How far a slave can go defending it's master.!


----------



## Aasimkhan

AndrewJin said:


> i just know both as a two trillion dollar economies, Western China grows faster than India.....
> The gap is not narrowing.
> In terms of technology and science, their entire country is worse than my city.


Don't worry Chinese friends, I donot think you will ever have to fight the Indians, Pak Army is sufficient to send them to hell where they belong. Relax and eat fish&chips

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Aasimkhan said:


> Don't worry Chinese friends, I donot think you will ever have to fight the Indians, Pak Army is sufficient to send them to hell where they belong. Relax and eat fish&chips


Sometimes I find it hilarious they talk like a real 2012 supa powa but has the worst child wasting prevalence than Sub-Sahara Africa.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aasimkhan

Gregor Clegane said:


> J-20 is nothing but a tin can with engines.It has no combat value except for propaganda.
> It doesn't even stand a chance against western fourth gen jets.
> Rafale is converted to Rafael by auto correct.
> 
> 
> The French are investing 30% of deal value into India.


You have already invested 30000 crores in LCA, what will this additional 30% do ? make you champions of the world ?



AndrewJin said:


> Sometimes I find it hilarious they talk like a real 2012 supa powa but has the worst child wasting prevalence than Sub-Sahara Africa.


yeah a SUPA POWA which needs 600 million toilets to make its population excrete first

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gregor Clegane

Aasimkhan said:


> You have already invested 30000 crores in LCA, what will this additional 30% do ? make you champions of the world ?


Actually we have spent only 8000 crores on LCA so far.
LCA is not a priority for us as we already manufacture Su-30mki.
The offset deal shows international defence companies are willing to invest in India unlike in Pakistan.


----------



## grey boy 2

DrPuff said:


> I wonder how many products Chinese has designed by itself rather than their govt paid hacker groups who are busy finding leftovers on world wide web..
> 
> Everyday they claim to make some prototype tin can to make Americans paranoid. Doubt they they even produce relevant amount of prototype or do needed amount of testing before inducting or selling those dabbas..
> 
> 
> Remember during Tank battalion in Russia the wheel of the Chinese tank came out..
> Their empty rhetorics are pretty funny & specially poor Pakistanis busy defending their masters anyhow with empty bowl..



Do you actually believed in what you type is true ?
Hopefully majority of your countrymen doesn't thinks like you, otherwise i am afraid your country future looks bleak bro

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

DrPuff said:


> I wonder how many products Chinese has designed by itself rather than their govt paid hacker groups who are busy finding leftovers on world wide web..
> 
> Everyday they claim to make some prototype tin can to make Americans paranoid. Doubt they they even produce relevant amount of prototype or do needed amount of testing before inducting or selling those dabbas..
> 
> 
> Remember during Tank battalion in Russia the wheel of the Chinese tank came out..
> Their empty rhetorics are pretty funny & specially poor Pakistanis busy defending their masters anyhow with empty bowl..



The fact is that China's industrial value added is growing while Indian value added is declining from a very low benchmark.

In global patent, scientific research production, China improves by leaps. India is at the bottom and being beaten by minor countries.

In PISA tests that India took part in, it failed miserably.

These kind of indicators you cannot fake. They are international benchmarks, such as Nature Publishing Index. You are either there or not there.

India is not there.

If the pieces of information left on the web are picked up by China, what are you guys busy with? The world does not see India doing well in anything. Just utilize your world class IT and generate science from the crumbs.

What holds you back?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DrPuff

Aasimkhan said:


> You have already invested 30000 crores in LCA, what will this additional 30% do ? make you champions of the world ?
> 
> 
> yeah a SUPA POWA which needs 600 million toilets to make its population excrete first


Do you even know the Tejas configuration when the project was started is lot different from now!New radars, EW suits are added. Lots of design changes. Also changed to different engine. Jet has been upgraded as per time & need. 
So automatically the budget has been increased.


----------



## AndrewJin

grey boy 2 said:


> Do you actually believed in what you type is true ?
> Hopefully majority of your countrymen doesn't thinks like you, otherwise i am afraid your country future looks bleak bro


This kind of RSSers is the reason that supa powa remains a 2012 supa powa.



TaiShang said:


> The fact is that China's industrial value added is growing while Indian value added is declining from a very low benchmark.
> 
> In global patent, scientific research production, China improves by leaps. India is at the bottom and being beaten by minor countries.
> 
> In PISA tests that India took part in, it failed miserably.
> 
> These kind of indicators you cannot fake. They are international benchmarks, such as Nature Publishing Index. You are either there or not there.
> 
> India is not there.
> 
> If the pieces of information left on the web are picked up by China, what are you guys busy with? The world does not see India doing well in anything. Just utilize your world class IT and generate science from the crumbs.
> 
> What holds you back?
> 
> Too much dignity?



They have chickened out from PISA since ranking the second from the bottom in 2009.

they are even bad in agriculture though as a primarily agrarian country with the biggest farming population.....

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## scorpionx

The writer of the article do not seem to have the common sense to realize that everything that the Chinese do is not essentially an imitable necessity by the Indians, least to say in defense. Given that Indian threat perception, regional aspirations are bound to vary to a very wide degree than the Chinese and the domestic economic and socio-political realities are in stark contrast to each other, it is no less than idiocy to compare these two countries with the same yardstick.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

Gregor Clegane said:


> J-20 will not enter operational service before 2020-21, Chinese cannot make a jet engine without Russian help let alone a stealth fighter.
> Rafael with its meteor and mica are more than enough for Chinese plastic quality j-20s.


it's example of how indians plan to pull a tractor with a mouse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrPuff

grey boy 2 said:


> Do you actually believed in what you type is true ?
> Hopefully majority of your countrymen doesn't thinks like you, otherwise i am afraid your country future looks bleak bro


Yes sure I do..I didn't say any off the fact statements. Same is viewed by sane world..

http://www.forbes.com/sites/lisabro...significant-risk-to-us-military/#75cce14f1800

http://www.businessinsider.com/chinese-hackers-stole-f-35-data-2014-7

http://freebeacon.com/national-security/china-hacked-f22-f35-jet-secrets/

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...-plans-stolen-hackers-makes-public-debut.html

http://www.pravdareport.com/world/asia/22-04-2009/107437-fighter_jet-0/

http://nationalinterest.org/feature/china-stole-fighter-russia—-its-coming-the-south-china-sea-17087

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

As a contingency strategy, J-20 will be flight-tested with WS-10B/IPE before WS-15 is ready.

Having a backup plan is the routine way of doing things in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shotgunner51

scorpionx said:


> The writer of the article do not seem to have the common sense to realize that everything that the Chinese do is not essentially an imitable necessity by the Indians, least to say in defense. Given that Indian threat perception, regional aspirations are bound to vary to a very wide degree than the Chinese and the domestic economic and socio-political realities are in stark contrast to each other, it is no less than idiocy to compare these two countries with the same yardstick.




Very well said, can't agree more.

Thread closed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹

http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/wo...inasoftware-electronics-segments_8117421.html
Dec 15, 2016, 09.17 AM | Source PTI 

*$22 mn FDI from China in software, electronics segments *

*In response to another query, Chaudhary said India's total import of electronics and telecom equipment has grown from USD 33.23 billion in 2013-14 to USD 40.93 billion in 2015-16. *

Foreign direct investment (FDI) of USD 22.47 million flowed in from China in the areas of computer software, electronics and telecommunications between April 2000 to September 2016, Parliament was informed.

"As per the Department of Industrial Policy and Promotion, Ministry of Commerce and Industry, the total FDI inflows from April 2000 to September 2016 in computer software, electronics and telecommunications sectors from China is of the order of USD 22.47 million," Minister of State for Electronics and IT P P Chaudhary said in a written reply to the Lok Sabha.

He added that FDI into computer software and hardware stood at USD 12.92 million, while that in electronics and telecommunications was at USD 8.37 million and USD 1.18 million, respectively.
In response to another query, Chaudhary said India's total import of electronics and telecom equipment has grown from USD 33.23 billion in 2013-14 to USD 40.93 billion in 2015-16.

"It stood at USD 19.61 billion in the first six months of fiscal 2016-17," he added.

*China's share has grown from 51 percent in 2013-14 to 53 percent in 2015-16 and stood at 58 percent between April-September 2016*, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹

http://www.livemint.com/Politics/Ky...er-China-tariff-removal-on-over-70-goods.html
*India may offer China tariff removal on over 70% goods*
India plans to take a longer period to eliminate tariff with China to give the domestic industry enough time to adjust to a trade deal with China

Asit Ranjan Mishra





Steel industry is particularly worried as China has been dumping iron and steel products in India at a much lower price than the domestic industry can supply at. Photo: Bloomberg

*New Delhi:*India plans to offer tariff elimination on more than 70% traded goods with China over an extended period of time under the ongoing negotiations for a Regional Comprehensive Economic Partnership (RCEP) agreement.

“One cannot go beyond 6% offer on either side of common concession. For example, if common concession is decided at 80% for all countries, then we cannot offer China tariff elimination of less than 74%,” a government official said, requesting anonymity.

The common concession of tariff lines is the minimum tariff elimination that a country has to offer under RCEP, which is yet to be finalized. India plans to take a longer period to eliminate tariff with China, say up to 30 years, to give the worried domestic industry enough time to adjust to a trade deal with China.

Steel industry is particularly worried as China has been dumping iron and steel products in India at a much lower price than the domestic industry can supply at. India has often resorted to anti-dumping measures to protect domestic industry from the onslaught of cheap imports from China.

“Other countries want a shorter phasing out period of tariffs; we want a longer phasing out period. Others say what you give to one country, you have to give to everybody, which we don’t agree to,” the official said, pointing at the current level of discussions at RCEP among member countries.

At the Laos Ministerial in August, India had agreed to forgo its own proposal of a three-tier system of tariff concessions to member states under RCEP trade agreement, under which it had proposed to offer 42.5% elimination of tariff lines to China. However, since then, India had sought to play hardball insisting to make services agreement more ambitious where it has an upper hand considering the 12 million skilled youth entering its domestic job market every year.

However, officials are still not clear regarding the possible deliverables in services negotiations, as other members remain inflexible and unwilling to cede ground. “We have to negotiate really hard on services,” the official said.

India has also agreed to give the highest level of tariff elimination to the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (Asean) grouping. In a bilateral meeting during the just-concluded negotiations in Indonesia, India made the assurance to the Asean grouping. The next round of talks is scheduled to be held in Kobe, Japan in February next year.

After the US president elect Donald Trump announced that he will dump the Trans-Pacific Partnership (TPP) agreement championed by present President Barack Obama on the first day in office, focus has shifted to negotiations in RCEP.

Started in May 2013, RCEP comprises the 10 economies of the Asean region (Brunei, Cambodia, Indonesia, Laos, Malaysia, Myanmar, the Philippines, Singapore, Thailand and Vietnam) and six of its free trade partners (Australia, China, India, Japan, New Zealand and South Korea).

The grouping envisages regional economic integration, leading to the creation of the largest regional trading bloc in the world, accounting for nearly 45% of the world’s population and with a combined gross domestic product of $21.3 trillion.

The regional economic pact aims to cover trade in goods and services, investment, economic and technical cooperation, competition and intellectual property.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

Accept it or get out of RCEP.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BuddhaPalm

Gijoe said:


> Never do business with India, they are crook and it is a waste of money to do business with the Indian.


Exactly! Not everything that walks on two legs is entitled to recognition as a full human being with moral credibility. Indian religion causes them to cheat non-Hindus. Just accept this fact, see that they are not entitled to recognition as a full human being with moral credibility and move on doing your business elsewhere.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

BuddhaPalm said:


> Exactly! Not everything that walks on two legs is entitled to recognition as a full human being with moral credibility. Indian religion causes them to cheat non-Hindus. Just accept this fact, see that they are not entitled to recognition as a full human being with moral credibility and move on doing your business elsewhere.



You do know that yours is an Indian religion too, right?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

AndrewJin said:


> Accept it or get out of RCEP.



Is that another warning?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

Dem!god said:


> Chinese need to stop being crybaby.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup who can be more crook than the chinese. Just look at the different scenarios where people are suffering due to chinese investment.


even chinese who haven't lived with you knows about your bunya attitude. Ye to lul ho gaya.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

For those posters have received negative and 1st warning, stay on topic or you will be banned.


----------



## AndrewJin

Echo_419 said:


> Is that another warning?


What warning?
It's a choice one country can make, accepting the rules or no consideration at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

Dem!god said:


> You guys are good cheerleaders but your value worth is very low to pay any heed.


but your whole politics is centred around us. your actions don't support your words.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

long_ said:


> *New Delhi:*India plans to offer tariff elimination on more than 70% traded goods with China over an extended period of time under the ongoing negotiations for a Regional Comprehensive Economic Partnership (RCEP) agreement.




A pragmatic move by Indian government, citing the facts that most of Chinese exports are capital goods (e.g. electro-mechanical machinery) or industrial components (electronic components, advanced materials/chemicals), while fast loosing share on labour-intensive exports.



long_ said:


> Started in May 2013, RCEP comprises the 10 economies of the Asean region (Brunei, Cambodia, Indonesia, Laos, Malaysia, Myanmar, the Philippines, Singapore, Thailand and Vietnam) and six of its free trade partners (Australia, China, India, Japan, New Zealand and South Korea).




Welcome India to deepen integration in this 16 nations bloc. Free trade fosters competition, drives companies to strengthen competitiveness, only eliminate those inefficient ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kaniska

Gijoe said:


> Never do business with India, they are crook and it is a waste of money to do business with the Indian.



If China do not like it, they can walk out too...You do not have to show your strong vocabulary of your so called beautiful words to communicate this message.


----------



## Sanchez

Nothing would stop domination of Chinese goods on Indian market if India wants to play by the rules. A better thing India can do than setting protective measures is to raise competitiveness of make in India.

Indian market takes in only a tiny portion of China’s exports， no big deal！

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DoTell

Kaniska said:


> If China do not like it, they can walk out too...You do not have to show your strong vocabulary of your so called beautiful words to communicate this message.


What makes you think we haven't walked out? Don't you worry about us pal. Whatever left that we're pushing in your country must still be making money for us, your money. The one with gift of words is you, so you can talk all you want while we walk to the bank

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tranquilium

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> You do know that yours is an Indian religion too, right?



He is being a bit too harsh. Though I do need to point out China has been secular more than two millennia ago. Chinese Buddhism is also nothing alike India Buddhism and by world standard, Chinese have been atheists for a long time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Srinivas

We do not need Chinese goods or the goods from Chinese dominated regions, GOI should take care of domestic industry.

The trade imbalance is because the end product is. coming from china, most of the profits are going to mncs also Chinese stats are fake.


----------



## AndrewJin

Seriously.
Indian members in this forum show zero knowlage of industries.
Isn't it that English speaking Indians are considered more educated?
Too agrarian a country they are living in?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## somebozo

Gijoe said:


> Never do business with India, they are crook and it is a waste of money to do business with the Indian.



Even name brand products made in India suck!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

somebozo said:


> Even name brand products made in India suck!


Such as?
Never seen any make in India finished products here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> Such as?
> Never seen any make in India finished products here.



I do not know how India will manage industrialization. They have too many and more able (and with equally cheaper labor and better management and logistics/infra) competitors right next to China -- most of which share a more open border with China.

Perhaps India needs to find a niche, instead of dreaming of premature super-powernes. It needs to act as a small country (that it is) and seek where its strength lies and manipulate it.

Taiwan province did this way from the 60s and it worked. Taiwan is a small province-region with several strength points.

India cannot be a US or China; an all-round great power.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> I do not know how India will manage industrialization. They have too many and more able (and with equally cheaper labor and better management and logistics/infra) competitors right next to China -- most of which share a more open border with China.
> 
> Perhaps India needs to find a niche, instead of dreaming of premature super-powernes. It needs to act as a small country (that it is) and seek where its strength lies and manipulate it.
> 
> Taiwan province did this way from the 60s and it worked. Taiwan is a small province-region with several strength points.
> 
> India cannot be a US or China; an all-round great power.



i appreciate your suggestions.

But let's be more realistic. Small countries or regions can develop their niche markets in one or two fields.

However, for a country with more than one billion people?
No, they have to have everything, from feeding people to manufacturing everything they need.
The existence of any poorly performing sector means a strategic loss and a potential threat to national security in the future.

That's why we're gonna try everything and invest billions of yuan into researches on new-energy technology, setting up ALMOD and chip bases at all cost, spending years of hard time for making our own compressors.

Why do we have to break western monopoly in a variety of technological areas?
Because any area where we are weak could make us lose the economic war in the future.


*China develops 20,000-watt fiber laser*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SBUS-CXK

Srinivas said:


> We do not need Chinese goods or the goods from Chinese dominated regions, GOI should take care of domestic industry.
> 
> The trade imbalance is because the end product is. coming from china, most of the profits are going to mncs also Chinese stats are fake.


1, India manufacturing has just started, lack of competitiveness.
2, the root cause of trade imbalance is the problem of industrial structure in India.
3, India statistics in the economic development after 3 years to reach.7.5%. hope you believe him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Two said:


> 1, India manufacturing has just started, lack of competitiveness.
> 2, the root cause of trade imbalance is the problem of industrial structure in India.
> 3, India statistics in the economic development after 3 years to reach.7.5%. hope you believe him.


India is an agrarian country.

However, as a primarily agrarian country, India has quite an uncompetitive and inefficient agricultural sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wali87

NEW DELHI: China’s official media on Thursday warned India to stop behaving like a “spoilt kid” and learn lessons from how China handled Donald Trump after the US president-elect challenged ‘One-China’ policy.

“Sometimes, India behaves like a spoilt kid, carried away by the lofty crown of being ‘the biggest democracy in the world.’ India has the potential to be a great nation, but the country’s vision is shortsighted,” an article in the state-run Global Times said.

NDTV quoted the article as saying India “should draw some lessons from the recent interactions between Beijing and Trump over Taiwan.”

“After putting out feelers to test China’s determination to protect its essential interests, Trump has met China’s restrained but pertinent countermeasures, and must have understood that China’s bottom line - sovereign integrity and national unity — is untouchable,” the paper said.

While the article did not elaborate on counter measures, China besides protesting to Mr Trump over his phone call to the Taiwanese President and his comments questioning One-China policy, also seized an “unmanned underwater vehicle” in the disputed South China Sea, the first such incident in the area, NDTV said.

The drone was returned subsequently after protests from US and Mr Trump, an incident seen as an attempt by China to flex its muscles ahead of the President-elect taking over office next month.

The drone operated by a US survey vessel in the South China Sea was seized by a Chinese navy ship.

“Even the US would have to think twice before it messes with China on such sensitive problems, so what makes India so confident that it could manage?,” the article said.

_Published in Dawn, December 23rd, 2016_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kaniska

Come on China....You have better things to worry about like USA and other global powers..Allow us to entertain ourselves in our own world...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

This is the quoted article:-

*"New Delhi overreaches to meddle in China’s core interests"*
By Wen Dao Source:Global Times Published: 2016/12/21 23:43:40"


My advice - don't believe everything that Global Times says.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

ahojunk said:


> This is the quoted article:-
> 
> *"New Delhi overreaches to meddle in China’s core interests"*
> By Wen Dao Source:Global Times Published: 2016/12/21 23:43:40"
> 
> 
> My advice - don't believe everything that Global Times says.



Global Times is like an open forum. Anybody can submit their OpEd to the editor and you may get published if you have a strong and "related" argument.

So, timing is very important. They will not accept outdated OpEd even if it is a very good one.

By keeping the comment section open (and probably one of the least moderated, as compared to Fox or CNN), the newspaper actually invites more heated rhetoric from the international readership.

The Chinese version is much more scholarly and less sensationalist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hellraiser007

We are just starting to take care of our interests in our region.

I pity the Chinese who are made ignorant by the Chinese media clowns and morons.

This news paper is meant for the Chinese audience in china and this article is for laughs to the rest of the world.

Personally when I read this sort of articles I get the impression that Chinese media and cpec are ignorant and needs to mature. India is a good example for them.


----------



## TaiShang

Hellraiser007 said:


> We are just starting to take care of our interests in our region.
> 
> I pity the Chinese who are made ignorant by the Chinese media clowns and morons.
> 
> This news paper is meant for the Chinese audience in china and this article is for laughs to the rest of the world.
> 
> Personally when I read this sort of articles I get the impression that Chinese media and cpec are ignorant and needs to mature. India is a good example for them.



Global Times is for international readers, hence in English. Unlike ToI, which is legendary in terms of declaring India a superpower every ten year, few people in China bother to read Global Times in English. There is already a much active social media which dwarfs that of India - for example, about pollution.

India has been a good example from every aspect of what China should not do. In that sense, India remaining India is only a good news to China.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## umair88

Thumbs Up for china.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BuddhaPalm

We all know what adults do to naughty children 

China is hinting it will do the same again after 55 years when India crosses the line.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

BuddhaPalm said:


> We all know what adults do to naughty children
> 
> China is hinting it will do the same again after 55 years when India crosses the line.


India too scared to cross the line. they will get add spanked again. but they are good at distorting Chinese history and exaggerating Indian achievement like this member @Syama Ayas

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> India is an agrarian country.
> 
> However, as a primarily agrarian country, India has quite an uncompetitive and inefficient agricultural sector.



It is "...unpresidented" that India's industry value added is in fact declining... even before rising. Like you say, India may be heading towards being a huge agrarian country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faithfulguy

TaiShang said:


> I do not know how India will manage industrialization. They have too many and more able (and with equally cheaper labor and better management and logistics/infra) competitors right next to China -- most of which share a more open border with China.
> 
> Perhaps India needs to find a niche, instead of dreaming of premature super-powernes. It needs to act as a small country (that it is) and seek where its strength lies and manipulate it.
> 
> Taiwan province did this way from the 60s and it worked. Taiwan is a small province-region with several strength points.
> 
> India cannot be a US or China; an all-round great power.



I disagree. Indians can be successful. But not in a British created entity called India. They need to revert back to Indian states and empires prior to British arrival. Each little nation state would than be able to find their niche and be more successful. Indians need to create their synergy. The sum of its parts will be greater than the whole.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AViet

faithfulguy said:


> I disagree. Indians can be successful. But not in a British created entity called India. They need to revert back to Indian states and empires prior to British arrival. Each little nation state would than be able to find their niche and be more successful. Indians need to create their synergy. The sum of its parts will be greater than the whole.



They can be as success as Nepal, Bangladesh or Sri Lanka if broken down into pieces. Just look at their neighbors who share India culture.

From my point of view, Afghanistan and Bhutan, even located in South Asia geographically, are different from India culturally. Afghanistan should join Central Asia countries, while Bhutan should rejoin China's Xizang. They will have better futures. Even Pakistan should integrate more with Middle East and Central Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> It is "...unpresidented" that India's industry value added is in fact declining... even before rising. Like you say, India may be heading towards being a huge agrarian country.
> 
> 
> View attachment 362872


OMG, seriously?
What r they doing?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> OMG, seriously?
> What r they doing?



Their services value added as % of GDP is increasing. So, probably millions of them are moving to *high-end service industries* such as call centers. And my professor got to suffer a near heart attack each time he talks to his Wells Fargo customer service located in Mumbai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mirage

AndrewJin said:


> Such as?
> Never seen any make in India finished products here.


印度的神佑 ！


----------



## MULUBJA

Sanchez said:


> Nothing would stop domination of Chinese goods on Indian market if India wants to play by the rules. A better thing India can do than setting protective measures is to raise competitiveness of make in India.
> 
> Indian market takes in only a tiny portion of China’s exports， no big deal！


 
60+ bn USD is a tinny part? You guys rattled when we boycotted some small value chinese goods.



AndrewJin said:


> Seriously.
> Indian members in this forum show zero knowlage of industries.
> Isn't it that English speaking Indians are considered more educated?
> Too agrarian a country they are living in?


 
Typical BS as ever. It is otherz zero Vs 100 of china.


----------



## grey boy 2

mirage said:


> 印度的神佑 ！


This maybe the only India product that was well known in Asia


----------



## AndrewJin

grey boy 2 said:


> This maybe the only India product that was well known in Asia


I guess most of this sort of so-called products labeled with india are actually made in HK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

AndrewJin said:


> I guess most of this sort of so-called products labeled with india are actually made in HK.



Really bro? but they advertised its "officially direct sale" and secret formula directly from India


----------



## AndrewJin

grey boy 2 said:


> Really bro? but they advertised its "officially direct sale" and secret formula directly from India


The formula probably orginated from the ancient subcontinent, but I don't think any modern Indian have ever earned one buck from it.


----------



## BuddhaPalm

NEW DELHI: 
*HIGHLIGHTS*

Strategic capabilities not targeted against any country: India
Abide by international obligations, expect others to do the same: India
China had said it hoped launch complied with UN Security Council rules

Responding to China's reaction to its test-firing of the Agni-V intercontinental ballistic missile, India on Tuesday said its strategic capabilities were not targeted against any particular country, adding that while it abides by all applicable international obligations, it expects others do the same. "India's strategic capabilities are not targeted against any particular country. India abides by all the applicable international obligations and hopes that all other do the same. India's strategic autonomy and growing engagement contributes to strategic stability," External Affairs Ministry Spokesperson Vikas Swarup said.

Mr Swarup's remarks came after Chinese Foreign Ministry said it hoped that India's test-firing of the nuclear-capable Agni-V intercontinental ballistic missile or ICBM, that could cover all of China, complied with UN Security Council rules and safeguarded South Asia's strategic balance.


As Beijing maintained that the two nations are "not rivals for competition but partners for cooperation", it took exception to media reports that the successful test of Agni-V was meant to target China.

China's Foreign ministry spokesperson Hua Chunying in Beijing said, "We have noted reports on India's test fire of Agni-V ballistic missile. The UN Security Council has explicit regulations on whether India can develop ballistic missiles capable of carrying nuclear weapons."


"China always maintains that preserving the strategic balance and stability in South Asia is conducive to peace and prosperity of regional countries and beyond."

On Monday India had successfully test-fired Agni-V, the country's most lethal nuclear-capable inter-continental ballistic missile with a range of over 5,000 km that covers entire China which may also pave the way for user trial of the weapons system and its eventual induction into the Strategic Forces Command (SFC).

*(With inputs from PTI)*
*
http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/afte...e-test-indias-curt-response-1642498?site=full*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

BuddhaPalm said:


> it took exception to media reports that the successful test of Agni-V was meant to target China.


BS,you can hardly even see any news in China about India,let alone such bullshit title.But at the same time i see several India press giving title like "covering China".

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zen0

YuChen said:


> BS,you can hardly even see any news in China about India,let alone such bullshit title.But at the same time i see several India press giving title like "covering China".



The last time i saw a news about china on the mainstream media was at the last brics summit. Indian ppl barely care about geo politics in the east. 


What you're referring to is the 10pisa local channels who will sensationalize everything .hell just last week they did a crisis thing over a dog bite , they acted like stray dogs are plagues .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xunzi

India needs to respect international law governing ICBM.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IblinI

Zen0 said:


> The last time i saw a news about china on the mainstream media was at the last brics summit. Indian ppl barely care about geo politics in the east.
> 
> 
> What you're referring to is the 10pisa local channels who will sensationalize everything .hell just last week they did a crisis thing over a dog bite , they acted like stray dogs are plagues .


----------



## YouGotRouged

The way indian media blows even an ant fart out of proportion it is pathetic to see the GOI having to give official responses to everything under the sun. The indian media needs a serious accountability review and culling if needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kṣamā

I would really want GOI coming down like hell on these over dramatic news buisness. Penalize them for spreading distorted information margining mis information. I am tired of these good for nothing advertisement channels showing 1min of unable news between 45mins of advertisement followed by repeating same gibbrish bulshjt for another 14mins in an hour of "News Telecast"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nature is

Bill_Maher said:


> The way indian media blows even an ant fart out of proportion it is pathetic to see the GOI having to give official responses to everything under the sun. The indian media needs a serious accountability review and culling if needed.





kṣamā said:


> I would really want GOI coming down like hell on these over dramatic news buisness. Penalize them for spreading distorted information margining mis information. I am tired of these good for nothing advertisement channels showing 1min of unable news between 45mins of advertisement followed by repeating same gibbrish bulshjt for another 14mins in an hour of "News Telecast"



Much animosity between China and India is created by Indian media.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## YouGotRouged

nature is said:


> Much animosity between China and India is created by Indian media.



Geopolitical considerations notwithstanding between India and China, there has to be a firm red line between reporting facts and sensationalism.

"Comment is free but facts are sacred." -C.P Scott
Indian media conveniently for most part ignores the second half of the quoted statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nature is

Bill_Maher said:


> Geopolitical considerations notwithstanding between India and China, there has to be a firm red line between reporting facts and sensationalism.
> 
> "Comment is free but facts are sacred." -C.P Scott
> Indian media conveniently for most part ignores the second half of the quoted statement.



A stricter framework to regulate the news media, some sort of quality control, would be good.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RISING SUN

YuChen said:


> BS,you can hardly even see any news in China about India,let alone such bullshit title.But at the same time i see several India press giving title like "covering China".


http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1025754.shtml



xunzi said:


> India needs to respect international law governing ICBM.


And which is?


----------



## IblinI

RISING SUN said:


> http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1025754.shtml
> 
> 
> And which is?


Anything wrong with this article?All i see is just a paragraph about India launch a missile,nothing sensational.


----------



## RISING SUN

YuChen said:


> Anything wrong with this article?All i see is just a paragraph about India launch a missile,nothing sensational.


Did you read the post I replied to? Don't unnecessarily quite me if you're unable to get the massage.


----------



## phancong

China want to prod India government how they respond to Indian news article stated India nuclear ICBM are China specific if GoI in agreement with Indian news article, China can formulated a strong respond against India at the UN security counsel not to biased against Iran and N.K by excempted India from developed nuclear icbm technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BuddhaPalm

We are making our moves against India too. First we shut down their claim to Pakistan territory by building CPEC. Then we humiliate them by internationalizing the dispute when we invite all countries to participate in CPEC. Now we are going to impose UN sanctions on India for building nukes. Russians will side with China against India as usual. Meanwhile, India is on the verge of collapse from the demonetization fiasco. This is a perfect opportunity to strike. Pakistan, I hope you are ready to take advantage of a historic opportunity to eliminate your adversary once and for all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## somebozo

Agni 5 was dubbed China killer so China is rightfully raising concerns.


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

YuChen said:


> BS,you can hardly even see any news in China about India,let alone such bullshit title.But at the same time i see several India press giving title like "covering China".


They also covered Pakistan in many articles.


----------



## Zen0

somebozo said:


> Agni 5 was dubbed China killer so China is rightfully raising concerns.


Our government didn't dub it that. So china is getting worked up over nothing.


----------



## rcscwc

xunzi said:


> India needs to respect international law governing ICBM.


Following Chinese example.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBUS-CXK

Zen0 said:


> Our government didn't dub it that. So china is getting worked up over nothing.



http://nationalinterest.org/blog/th...ng-india-test-china-killer-nuke-missile-12156

I'm not sure if it will kill china. But I know that in the era of no missiles in India, China has exported D-3 ballistic missiles to Saudi arabia. —— 1988 year

http://origin.www.uscc.gov/sites/de... Ballistic Missile Sale to Saudi Arabia_0.pdf


----------



## ThaniOruvan

nature is said:


> Much animosity between China and India is created by Indian media.



Indian media is not the only culprit.


----------



## Zen0

Two said:


> I'm not sure if it will kill china. But I know that in the era of no missiles in India, China has exported D-3 ballistic missiles to Saudi arabia. —— 1988 year



Ok....? How's this relevant to my comment


----------



## nature is

ThaniOruvan said:


> Indian media is not the only culprit.



Who else?


----------



## ThaniOruvan

nature is said:


> Who else?



Obviously Chinese policy makers.
The ones who stoked the idea of passing CPEC through disputed territory, preventing/backing/supporting JeM chief in UN, blocking India's bid to join NSG and hyphenating India with a good-for-nothing nation.
Just publish these news as they are in enough for several generations of Indians to curse or show animosity towards China and Chinese. Put aside media propaganda.
China shouldn't expect any friendly gestures or support for its fight against the West from India after all these.


----------



## nature is

nature is said:


> Do you understand these are geopolitical issues? The same can be said about Indian policy maker.
> 
> What we are talking is how Indian media intentionally creating more animosity, like missile targeting at China when India govt had never made that statement. Indian media are known for quoting Chinese article out of context. So don't make ridiculous argument here.
> 
> China has been and will continue to take on the West on our own.



Do you understand these are geopolitics? The same can be said about Indian policy makers.

What we are talking here is Indian media intentionally create more animosity, like missile targeting at China when India govt had never made that statement. Indian media are known for quoting Chinese article out of context. So don't make ridiculous argument here.

China has been and will continue to take on the West on our own.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MULUBJA

China says india is a partner and india says her missile program is not any country specific. So there is no dispute of differences. Hindi chini bhai bhai.



BuddhaPalm said:


> We are making our moves against India too. First we shut down their claim to Pakistan territory by building CPEC. Then we humiliate them by internationalizing the dispute when we invite all countries to participate in CPEC. Now we are going to impose UN sanctions on India for building nukes. Russians will side with China against India as usual. Meanwhile, India is on the verge of collapse from the demonetization fiasco. This is a perfect opportunity to strike. Pakistan, I hope you are ready to take advantage of a historic opportunity to eliminate your adversary once and for all.


 
Oh so CPEC is build? I realy did not know that.


----------



## grey boy 2

*China finally agrees to import buffalo meat from India*

Making China agree for direct import of bovine meat from India has been a top priority for Indian government since Narendra Modi government took over in May 2014.

Written by Liz Mathew | New Delhi | Updated: January 16, 2017 6:33 am








Officials said China has been buying Indian beef from Vietnam in the last few years and New Delhi was not getting any advantages in terms of changing the bilateral trade.

China has finally agreed to remove restrictions on beef export from India. A top official in the Commerce ministry said Beijing, which has sent quality inspection team to India earlier to examine buffalo meat facilities, has cleared 14 abattoirs for importing meat from here. Making China agree for direct import of bovine meat from India has been a top priority for Indian government since Narendra Modi government took over in May 2014.

Officials said China has been buying Indian beef from Vietnam in the last few years and New Delhi was not getting any advantages in terms of changing the bilateral trade. Sources said Ministry hopes that the export of beef would make a considerable change in the bilateral trade deficit. India’s trade deficit with China increased to $52.69 billion in 2015-16 from $48.48 billion in the previous financial year.

“We have been lobbying hard to make China agree on importing buffalo meat directly from India. Chinese traders were using Vietnam for channelling their meat trade and Vietnam’s buffalo meat import has gone up more than its consumption,” said the official. Vietnam is the number one destination for India’s buffalo meat export and in 2013-14 it was 5,24,370 MT and it rose to 633800.24 MT in 2014-15.

China signed an MoU for importing bovine meat from India in 2013 during Premier Li Keqiang’s visit, but has not lifted the restrictions yet. “After moving at a very slow pace, finally they have cleared 14 centres for its import. This is a positive move and we hope once the restrictions are over, they will clear more centres. Indian buffalo meat – mainly of water buffalo – is considered to be cost competitive and much better quality than what’s exported from countries like Brazil,” said the official. The country has exported 13,14,158.05 MT of buffalo meat products to the world for the worth of, Rs 2,6681.56 crore and the main export destinations are Malaysia, Egypt, Saudi Arabia and Iraq apart from Vietnam.

With the world’s largest population, China’s consumption of meat has been rising. According to the NGO WildAid, Chinese would consume nearly half of world’s beef by 2030. It also says the average Chinese eats around 170 g of meat per day, up from less than 30 g in 1978. “Its a huge market for India. We have been working really hard on it,” added the official. Last year, Beijing has lifted a 13-year complete ban on import of beef from the US.

After Prime Minister Modi’s visit to China in May 2015, the matter was raised by New Delhi following which China had agreed to send its quality inspectors to see if Indian slaughter houses adhere to the required quality norms. The joint statement issued after Modi’s visit, has said that both sides will take necessary measures to remove impediments to bilateral trade.

http://indianexpress.com/article/bu...es-to-import-buffalo-meat-from-india-4476301/

*Never heard of Indian beef, how's it compared with the like of US, Australia one? *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Most of the people in India do not eat Beef , reason why it is exported more.



grey boy 2 said:


> *China finally agrees to import buffalo meat from India*
> 
> Making China agree for direct import of bovine meat from India has been a top priority for Indian government since Narendra Modi government took over in May 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Officials said China has been buying Indian beef from Vietnam in the last few years and New Delhi was not getting any advantages in terms of changing the bilateral trade.
> 
> China has finally agreed to remove restrictions on beef export from India. A top official in the Commerce ministry said Beijing, which has sent quality inspection team to India earlier to examine buffalo meat facilities, has cleared 14 abattoirs for importing meat from here. Making China agree for direct import of bovine meat from India has been a top priority for Indian government since Narendra Modi government took over in May 2014.
> 
> 
> Written by Liz Mathew | New Delhi | Updated: January 16, 2017 6:33 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Officials said China has been buying Indian beef from Vietnam in the last few years and New Delhi was not getting any advantages in terms of changing the bilateral trade.
> 
> China has finally agreed to remove restrictions on beef export from India. A top official in the Commerce ministry said Beijing, which has sent quality inspection team to India earlier to examine buffalo meat facilities, has cleared 14 abattoirs for importing meat from here. Making China agree for direct import of bovine meat from India has been a top priority for Indian government since Narendra Modi government took over in May 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> Officials said China has been buying Indian beef from Vietnam in the last few years and New Delhi was not getting any advantages in terms of changing the bilateral trade. Sources said Ministry hopes that the export of beef would make a considerable change in the bilateral trade deficit. India’s trade deficit with China increased to $52.69 billion in 2015-16 from $48.48 billion in the previous financial year.
> 
> “We have been lobbying hard to make China agree on importing buffalo meat directly from India. Chinese traders were using Vietnam for channelling their meat trade and Vietnam’s buffalo meat import has gone up more than its consumption,” said the official. Vietnam is the number one destination for India’s buffalo meat export and in 2013-14 it was 5,24,370 MT and it rose to 633800.24 MT in 2014-15.
> 
> China signed an MoU for importing bovine meat from India in 2013 during Premier Li Keqiang’s visit, but has not lifted the restrictions yet. “After moving at a very slow pace, finally they have cleared 14 centres for its import. This is a positive move and we hope once the restrictions are over, they will clear more centres. Indian buffalo meat – mainly of water buffalo – is considered to be cost competitive and much better quality than what’s exported from countries like Brazil,” said the official. The country has exported 13,14,158.05 MT of buffalo meat products to the world for the worth of, Rs 2,6681.56 crore and the main export destinations are Malaysia, Egypt, Saudi Arabia and Iraq apart from Vietnam.
> 
> With the world’s largest population, China’s consumption of meat has been rising. According to the NGO WildAid, Chinese would consume nearly half of world’s beef by 2030. It also says the average Chinese eats around 170 g of meat per day, up from less than 30 g in 1978. “Its a huge market for India. We have been working really hard on it,” added the official. Last year, Beijing has lifted a 13-year complete ban on import of beef from the US.
> 
> After Prime Minister Modi’s visit to China in May 2015, the matter was raised by New Delhi following which China had agreed to send its quality inspectors to see if Indian slaughter houses adhere to the required quality norms. The joint statement issued after Modi’s visit, has said that both sides will take necessary measures to remove impediments to bilateral trade.
> http://indianexpress.com/article/bu...es-to-import-buffalo-meat-from-india-4476301/
> 
> *Never heard of Indian beef, how's it compared with the like of US, Australia one? *


----------



## Nilgiri

grey boy 2 said:


> *Never heard of Indian beef, how's it compared with the like of US, Australia one? *



Its buffalo meat (carabeef)....less fatty generally. Good for stewing and slow braise generally...the taste is a bit different...has a bit more gamey taste to it...like a bit of deer meat in it. Steaks are generally the same as regular beef.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Place Of Space said:


> India has about 180 millions of muslims. They would eat beef.



What does this have to do with what I typed? I was answering the OP question about the taste.

Plenty of Hindus eat buffalo meat too...even cattle meat in states like Kerala and Bengal....though other meats are generally preferred because of the cattle meat taboo in many places.


----------



## Place Of Space

Srinivas said:


> Most of the people in India do not eat Beef , reason why it is exported more.


India has about 180 millions of muslims. They would eat beef.


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

grey boy 2 said:


> *Never heard of Indian beef, how's it compared with the like of US, Australia one? *


Not too long ago: http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/india-on-top-in-exporting-beef/article7519487.ece


----------



## Jugger

At least the Chinese are importing something from India, good.


----------



## navtrek

Place Of Space said:


> India has about 180 millions of muslims. They would eat beef.



Not many people eat beef. Its mostly eaten by people who cannot afford other meat in India.


----------



## Sanchez

It’s not bad to import beef from India， but here in China buffalo beef is considered less well compared with those of cattles. Btw，the market price in China is roughly 80 yuan per kg.


----------



## nair

navtrek said:


> Not many people eat beef. Its mostly eaten by people who cannot afford other meat in India.



Beef is costlier than Chicken for your info..... 160 Rupee for Chicken and 220 for Beef.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

navtrek said:


> Not many people eat beef. Its mostly eaten by people who cannot afford other meat in India.


In the absence of factual data, it is just hearsay.




nair said:


> Beef is costlier than Chicken for your info..... 160 Rupee for Chicken and 220 for Beef.....


Thanks for the info. These prices are for which state in India?

Could there be variation in prices of chicken and beef across the different regions in India?


----------



## nair

ahojunk said:


> Thanks for the info. These prices are for which state in India?
> 
> Could there be variation in prices of chicken and beef across the different regions in India?



This data is from kerala, and I guess Tamil Nadu also the rates are similar...... But no idea about up north.....

Demand is high in kerala, as it is not considered to be a taboo here... so the rates could be higher than other states.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

grey boy 2 said:


> According to the NGO WildAid, Chinese would consume nearly half of world’s beef by 2030


Half the world's beef! Well let's imports, on a more serious note, it's good for BoP balance.



> Beijing has lifted a 13-year complete ban on import of beef from the US.





> Never heard of Indian beef, how's it compared with the like of US, Australia one?


Yes the ban was lifted, many price levels now available in the market, from ultra-expensive Wagyu (Kobe beef) to very cheap US imports. Never heard of Indian beef either, what's the price positioning?

https://defence.pk/threads/cnn-china-lifts-13-year-ban-on-beef-imports-from-u-s.451266/#post-8726402

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

nair said:


> This data is from kerala, and I guess Tamil Nadu also the rates are similar...... But no idea about up north.....
> 
> Demand is high in kerala, as it is not considered to be a taboo here... so the rates could be higher than other states.....


the beef available in kerala is buffalo meat, right?


----------



## nair

hinduguy said:


> the beef available in kerala is buffalo meat, right?



Both available, but people prefer buffalo......


----------



## navtrek

nair said:


> Beef is costlier than Chicken for your info..... 160 Rupee for Chicken and 220 for Beef.....



Sorry didn't really mean to offend anybody i know that beef is eaten extensively in Kerala, I was talking abt here in Karnataka where its not eaten much.


----------



## xunzi

Are these organic raise Buffalo beef or genetic modified like most US beef? Steak with BBQ is a delicacy. Love it.


----------



## kuge

do buffalo yield milk for consumption?
Which is better for human health bovine milk or goat milk?


----------



## yantong1980

Why water buffalo meat? As far I know, buffalo meat less tasty than beef. That's why here, in Indonesia especially in Java buffalo meat was rare and not everyone favorite. China has vast land, why don't increased national beef production? By the way what today mainland Chinese prefer to eat: fish or meat?


----------



## ahojunk

*Chinese beef importers wary of Indian buffalo meat*
2017-01-20 09:25 | Global Times | _Editor: Li Yan_

*Lower quality, smuggling activities may pose impact on industry*

Some Chinese beef importers are cautious about the possible removal of restrictions on buffalo imports from India, saying they lack confidence in the quality of the Indian meat compared with beef from other countries like Australia.

Domestic companies reacted on Thursday to recent media reports that China had agreed to import buffalo meat from India, stating that while the imports may be cheaper than those from Australia or Japan, the Indian meat is of lower quality.

They also said that they were skeptical that China will effectively open its market to Indian buffalo meat.

An employee at a Shandong-based beef import and processing company, who perferred to be unnamed, told the Global Times on Thursday that as the company has been *seeing a large amount of orders for beef from Australia, it will soon import live cattle from Australia to meet increasing demand*, he told the Global Times on Thursday.

"The beef imports from Australia and New Zealand, in addition to South America, are now the most welcome," he said, noting that demand from the end market in Shanghai, for example, grew by about 1,000 times just last year.

"We know little about India's buffalo meat, and we should look into whether our customers recognize their products before making any moves," he said.

Pan Chenjun, a senior analyst at Dutch lender Rabobank, told the Global Times that it is unlikely for the import move to happen in the near term.

"India's buffalo meat can hardly be tracked, given the way their animals are raised. Considering the Chinese government's *long-time insistence on meat tracing and a ban on feed additives such as ractopamine*, I don't think a lifting of the ban will come anytime soon. "

"The decentralized, primitive way of raising buffalo in India means the meat has no additives, but you will have big headache if you want to track it," Pan said.

The Indian Express reported on Monday that a top official in the Indian Ministry of Commerce said the Chinese authorities sent a quality inspection team to India earlier to examine buffalo meat facilities, and it cleared 14 abattoirs for importing meat.

The Chinese Ministry of Commerce did not comment on this report on Thursday during its press briefing.

Indian products are considered as low-end, and usually very cheap, Xu Ze, PR representative at Inner Mongolia Kerchin Cattle Industry Co, told the Global Times on Thursday. "Also, there are many smuggling activities in the meat industry, and the problems involving the Indian rupee are likely to affect the food-processing industry as well," she said.

However, Pan did not rule out the possibility that a small number of centralized Indian buffalo farms would be granted market access to China.

"But centralized buffalo raising is still very rare in India," said Pan.

Unlike beef cattle, the buffalo is raised for milk or as a beast of burden.

They are never meant for dining tables, and for that very reason, Indian buffalo meat is 20 percent to 30 percent cheaper than beef from other countries.

*In terms of quality, buffalo meat cannot match beef from Australia and the U.S*.

Also, *buffalo meat cannot be used for hotpot*, a beloved Chinese dish, and it is only capable for deep processing such as dried beef products.

In Rabobank's global animal protein outlook for 2017, the bank expected the Chinese beef market to remain weak in 2017, as income growth slows and beef prices are still high.

However, the bank said different niche markets will react differently with middle- to high-income groups maintaining steady growth and the mass market continuing to be elastic when it comes to price.

China's beef imports will likely increase further in 2017, due to low domestic production. U.S. beef may start to be shipped to China in 2017, but the volume will take time to reach meaningful levels.

"The *shipping costs from India will be more expensive*," the employee at the company in Shandong said.

As his company is based in Weihai, East China's Shandong Province, *the distance from India is also longer than that from Australia*, he noted.

Still, it might be an opportunity for Chinese importers, he added.


********

_Very good, Australian beef is considered high quality and our meat has traceability.
In my opinion, if you don't mind the gamey taste of buffalo, I think it's okay.
I trust Indian buffalo meat over American beef as American beef may contain ractopamine._
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Yet India is still a tiny tiny exporter 

*China’s reliance on exports poised to fall below that of India*




China’s GDP has grown very fast so its share of exports to GDP has dropped a lot, said one economist. Photo: Reuters

*Drop-off means Beijing may be better able to withstand trade tariffs threatened by Trump*

PUBLISHED: 4:00 AM, JANUARY 23, 2017

BEIJING — China, commonly seen as the “workshop of the world”, is set to fall behind India in terms of its reliance on exports this year for the first time since it opened up to the world in 1979.

The shift highlights the growth in the domestic economy, which could make Beijing better able to withstand trade tensions under President Donald Trump, who has threatened to hit the country with punitive tariffs.

China exported US$1.65 trillion (S$2.35 trillion) of goods and services in the first three quarters of 2016, a 7.2 per cent fall from the same period a year before. During the same period the country’s ratio of exports to gross domestic product fell to just 20.2 per cent, compared with a 2006 per cent peak of 38.6 per cent, according to FT calculations.

Its export intensity is now a fraction above that of India, which had a comparable figure of 19.4 per cent in the first nine months of 2016, and which is tipped to overtake China, possibly as early as this year. If so, this would be the first time China’s export intensity has fallen below India’s since 1979, shortly after Deng Xiaoping began the deconstruction of Chairman Mao Zedong’s legacy with a call for reform in December 1978. Then, China’s exports amounted to just 6.4 per cent of GDP.

“Since 1991 China has had a phenomenal rise in terms of the integration of its manufacturing sector in the global economy, but even before the global financial crisis that picture started to change,” said Mr Louis Kuijs, head of Asia economics at Oxford Economics, who believes India could forge ahead this year, although his central forecast is that it will not do so until 2020.

“It’s not that since then we haven’t seen any export growth, but global trade is growing significantly slower than China’s own economy. In our medium-term forecasts, India’s ratio stabilises and China’s continues to fall.”

Mr Mark Williams, chief Asia economist at Capital Economics, who believes India could overtake China this year, said: “It’s not so much that China has done so much worse than other parts of the world, but its GDP has grown very fast so its share of exports to GDP has gone down a lot.”

Although many smaller countries already have higher export ratios, it would symbolise a major shift in the global economy if China — a country widely perceived as an export powerhouse with a large current account surplus — fell behind India — commonly seen as a relatively closed economy beset by a current account deficit — given that India’s population of 1.33 billion is comparable to the 1.38 billion of China.

China’s rise as an exporting powerhouse was driven by a concerted push to develop a low-cost manufacturing sector, integrate it into the global economy and grab global market share. However, Mr Kuijs argued that now China has built up a significant market share in many sectors, it has become ever harder to increase it still further.

Meanwhile, China’s government has been attempting to reorient the country away from export-led growth and towards domestic consumption.

“China launched a huge and sustained stimulus effort at the end of 2008,” said Mr David Lubin, head of emerging markets economics at Citi. “Domestically-driven demand for capital goods replaced what had previously been an externally-driven demand so the economy came to have a more domestic bias.”

“(In contrast,) India has struggled to develop a big manufacturing sector, which all of the really successful Asian economies have used to generate lasting economic growth,” said Mr Williams.

Instead, said Mr Kuijs: “India had a really impressive increase (in exports) on the services side,” with industries such as business services and information technology becoming integrated into the global economy in the manner China’s manufacturing sector was a decade earlier.

India’s service sector exports were about 7.4 per cent of its GDP in 2016, estimates Mr Kuijs, almost three times the 2.5 per cent notched up by China last year.

Partly as a result, India’s export-to-GDP ratio surged from 5.4 per cent in 1986 to 25.2 per cent in 2013, before falling back a little.

Mr Kuijs argued that India is now facing a similar problem to China, in that it has a sizeable market share in the sectors in which it specialises, constraining its attempts to export more still.

However, India may be better placed than China to increase the value of its exports this year, potentially allowing it to pull ahead of China for the first time in nearly four decades. India’s largest export, accounting for a fifth of its merchandise revenues, is petroleum. With the International Monetary Fund this week forecasting that oil prices, on average, will be 20 per cent higher in 2017 than 2016, the dollar value of these exports should rise smartly.

Other natural resources-based sectors, such as gems and jewellery, agricultural and allied products, and precious metals, account for a further 30 per cent of goods exports.

If commodity prices are markedly higher this year than last, “that will certainly be enough to lift India above China”, said Mr Williams.

India’s greater strength in services exports may also help it outperform China this year and, potentially, for some years to come, given signs that, at the margin, global consumption is shifting from goods to services. Mr Kuijs also argued that India should, in theory at least, have scope to increase its exports of manufactured goods, given that other low-wage south and south-east nations such as Vietnam, Cambodia and Bangladesh have been picking up much of the lower valued-added production being priced out of China by sharply rising labour costs.

However, he said he was not “super optimistic” that India will be able to pull that off, given the government’s failure to remove some of the “traditional stumbling blocks” preventing a faster expansion of manufacturing, such as ensuring a reliable electricity supply, reforming labour laws and easing land acquisition.

The sharp fall in China’s reliance on exports over the past decade also raises questions as to why the country is still widely perceived as a “bogeymen” in terms of global trade, not least in the eyes of Mr Trump.

Partly it is simply China’s size, given it is the world’s large exporter of goods. And despite the sharp fall in its export intensity, this still remains reasonably high. Among other large economies, Japan has an export/GDP ratio of about 17 per cent and the US 13 per cent, although Germany is way ahead, near 50 per cent.

Mr Williams argued that “like with a lot of these things, the common perception of China is stuck a decade back. Then it was fair to say that China had an economy that was significantly driven by exports”.

However, he added: “A lot of the stuff that China exports is very visible to us. A lot of consumer goods are made or finished in China.”

Mr Kuijs made a similar point, adding: “We have perceptions and we have reality. Perceptions on trade are often a little bit too much influenced by what’s going on in the goods sphere.”

THE FINANCIAL TIMES

http://www.todayonline.com/chinaindia/china/chinas-reliance-exports-poised-fall-below-india

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## randomradio

This comparison is really irrelevant. India's trade is primarily in commodities outside services, and its value changes based on oil prices.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...igher-than-US-Chinas/articleshow/48727643.cms


----------



## xyxmt

What is worry is that Chinese export fell to $1.64 trillion in a quarter


----------



## TaiShang

xyxmt said:


> What is worry is that Chinese export fell to $1.64 trillion in a quarter



But its GDP grew bigger. That's what matters. Export fluctuations cannot be entirely controlled. Hence the importance of domestic growth through investment and spending.

Also, China's overseas investment in the form of M&A and other greenfield investments has kept growing.

Also, China kept amassing hydrocarbons and other precious metals while reducing treasury bond holdings.

This is the most significant, which the OP mentiones:
*
Export to GDP in goods/services






*
China now relies much less on export for growth in GDP. Still higher than that of the US (US:18% - CN: 23%), but much less than Germany.

Hence, Trump has much less leverage on China via import measures than he thinks. Besides, China's trade penetration is much bigger than that of the US. So, China can further diversify through measures such as OBOR.



randomradio said:


> This comparison is really irrelevant. India's trade is primarily in commodities outside services, and its value changes based on oil prices.
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...igher-than-US-Chinas/articleshow/48727643.cms




The difference is less than you think: Services as % of GDP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xyxmt

TaiShang said:


> But its GDP grew bigger. That's what matters. Export fluctuations cannot be entirely controlled. Hence the importance of domestic growth through investment and spending.
> 
> Also, China's overseas investment in the form of M&A and other greenfield investments has kept growing.
> 
> Also, China kept amassing hydrocarbons and other precious metals while reducing treasury bond holdings.
> 
> This is the most significant, which the OP mentiones:
> *
> Export to GDP in goods/services
> 
> View attachment 371294
> 
> *
> China now relies much less on export for growth in GDP. Still higher than that of the US (US:18% - CN: 23%), but much less than Germany.
> 
> Hence, Trump has much less leverage on China via import measures than he thinks. Besides, China's trade penetration is much bigger than that of the US. So, China can further diversify through measures such as OBOR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is less than you think: Services as % of GDP.
> 
> 
> View attachment 371296



you didnt get my point, I was trying to point out how ridiculous this comparision is between India and China, China's one quarter exports even after a decline are bigger than India's GDP


----------



## Surya 1

This is typical chinese. When export fells, they complement themselves by saying that export to domestic consumption ratio improved.

Nobody can beat them in chest thumping.


----------



## AndrewJin

wow, india's export is so tiny....so supa powan....
But it makes sense when the GDP of entire india is smaller than China's poorest Western part.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> wow, india's export is so tiny....so supa powan....
> But it makes sense when the GDP of entire india is smaller than China's poorest Western part.



China's exports over the past 5 years (+trend line)






China trade balance:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Sina TV: China can supply Pakistan by train and airlift if war breaks out between Pakistan and India
The report analyses that supply through the sea is slow and unsafe due to India's possible blockage of the sea routes, the best and quickest ways to supply Pakistan is through the future railway and airlifting.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## beijingwalker

TISSOT said:


> How long does it take to repair a railway line and how long to blow it up again ?



Superior China air force and missile shield will protect them and your outdated air force is no match in a real war. CPEC is also part of Chinese assets, attacking it amounts to attacking China

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## third eye

The mouth of the CPEC in the North meets all the minimum essential requirements of a Nuke target.

Low population density
Disputed area
Long term damage , radiation makes the area a no - go for a long time
Shafts the investment
Close to Af Border


....and so much more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Max

well This time i dont think Pakistan need supplies, we will have enough on our own to wipe them out..

i have said it many times, and i will say it again.. Pakistan must have enough nukes to wipe out bharat twice if they impose war on us...

i am not in favour of depending on conventional supplies from anyone in wartime. we should use what what we posses..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Skywalker

TISSOT said:


> You forget, Gilgit is part of Indian kashmir occupied by pakistan. SO any attack on gilgit is not technically an attack on any other country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mulla ko gussa aa gaya


Yes mulla ki aulaad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker

TISSOT said:


> You forget, Gilgit is part of Indian kashmir occupied by pakistan. SO any attack on gilgit is not technically an attack on any other country.



No. Kashmir belongs to Pakistan. but if you also declares a war against China, go ahead and see what you will get. Your capital city can be our party venue in a week.

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## HariPrasad

China is provoking Pakistan to go to war with India. China wants a nuclear war between India and pakistan so that they can get ride of their sole competitor India. They do not worry about Pakistan at all. Pakistan need to understand this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafael

third eye said:


> The mouth of the CPEC in the North meets all the minimum essential requirements of a Nuke target.
> 
> Low population density
> Disputed area
> Long term damage , radiation makes the area a no - go for a long time
> Shafts the investment
> Close to Af Border
> 
> 
> ....and so much more



And here comes a nuke threat from an Indian that too on his very first post on the subject.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

HariPrasad said:


> China is provoking Pakistan to go to war with India. China wants a nuclear war between India and pakistan so that they can get ride of their sole competitor India. They do not worry about Pakistan at all. Pakistan need to understand this.


You are provoking war with Pakistan,China never did and will never do. see what you did to Pakistan in recent month after Modi took power.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Rafael

HariPrasad said:


> China is provoking Pakistan to go to war with India. China wants a nuclear war between India and pakistan so that they can get ride of their sole competitor India. They do not worry about Pakistan at all. Pakistan need to understand this.



Replace Pakistan with India and China with US and your post makes more sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HariPrasad

Rafael said:


> Replace Pakistan with India and China with US and your post makes more sense.



Hummmmm Your reaction is as expected. I hope your Military planners and PM are wiser than you. I have heard a lots of discussion on Pakistani TV regarding how china is making Pakistan a slave. Your perception will change shortly.



Rafael said:


> Replace Pakistan with India and China with US and your post makes more sense.



We do not need US. US was with you in all the wars we fought.


----------



## Max

HariPrasad said:


> China is provoking Pakistan to go to war with India. China wants a nuclear war between India and pakistan so that they can get ride of their sole competitor India. They do not worry about Pakistan at all. Pakistan need to understand this.



Pakistan understand who is our enemy and who is our friend, you should worry about yourself, we dont need advice from you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Max said:


> Pakistan understand who is our enemy and who is our friend, you should worry about yourself, we dont need advice from you.



I do not think so. America was your was your fast friend till sometime ago. You failed to understand who is your friend. You are once again doing this.


----------



## beijingwalker

TISSOT said:


> NOPE.
> Why don't you declare war against India and prove your "soup powwa" balls ?



Why you don't do that? Since every day you are crying about China "encroaching" your land.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tea addict

Rafael said:


> And here comes a nuke threat from an Indian that too on his very first post on the subject.


Actually he is saying gilgit is best lace to use your tactical nukes...


----------



## Riz

TISSOT said:


> *You forget, Gilgit is part of Indian kashmir occupied by pakistan. SO any attack on gilgit is not technically an attack on any other country. *


 So ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

beijingwalker said:


> Sina TV: China can supply Pakistan by train and airlift if war breaks out between Pakistan and India
> The report analyses that supply through the sea is slow and unsafe due to India's possible blockage of the sea routes, the best and quickest ways to supply Pakistan is through the future railway and airlifting.


just like they did in 65/71/99 .. right !


----------



## TISSOT

beijingwalker said:


> Why you don't do that? Since every day you are crying about China "encroaching" your land.



We still hold your "south tibet"  

Don't you want it ?


----------



## Riz

Max said:


> well This time i dont think Pakistan need supplies, we will have enough on our own to wipe them out..
> 
> i have said it many times, and i will say it again.. Pakistan must have enough nukes to wipe out bharat twice if they impose war on us...
> 
> i am not in favour of depending on conventional supplies from anyone in wartime. we should use what what we posses..


 Exactly why to waste our worthy weapons when 100s of Nuclear weapons can wipeout an entire scum country

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

punit said:


> just like they did in 65/71/99 .. right !


What happened in the past doesn't prove anything for the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TISSOT

riz1978 said:


> So ?



So ........ Surgical strike  is not an attack on pakistan.


----------



## T-Rex

beijingwalker said:


> No. Kashmir belongs to Pakistan. but if you also declares a war against China, go ahead and see what you will get. Your capital city can be our party venue in a week.


*
Please let us know the menu as well. Will beef chowmein be in the menu? I simply love beef.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## beijingwalker

TISSOT said:


> We still hold your "south tibet"
> 
> Don't you want it ?



We still hold your Akai chin which is so close to New Delhi, come and grab it.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sanchez

I suggest PDF board to re-think the rules on these trolls from India. They have freedom to sh‘t in their homes haven’t they？Why should PDF let them to have such freedom here？

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Aasimkhan

TISSOT said:


> How long does it take to repair a railway line and how long to blow it up again ?


You think IAF will be able to destroy a railway line which runs deep north and west of Pakistan just so easily ? ha ha. IAF will have to cross an ocean of fire before this dream materializes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

beijingwalker said:


> What happened in the past doesn't prove anything for the future.


WILL SEE !!



beijingwalker said:


> We still hold your Akai chin which is so close to New Delhi, come and grab it.


as per china .. Arunachal Pradesh and many other NE regions belongs to China .. so are you coming to claim your things !


----------



## Rafael

HariPrasad said:


> Hummmmm Your reaction is as expected. I hope your Military planners and PM are wiser than you. I have heard a lots of discussion on Pakistani TV regarding how china is making Pakistan a slave. Your perception will change shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> We do not need US. US was with you in all the wars we fought.



You better worry about toilets in India. Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aasimkhan

TISSOT said:


> Ah Yes. Dealing with free people and their free speech can be such a pain.
> 
> What would CPC do ?


Try this free speech in india and see what happens there. You cant even eat beef without lynching.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TISSOT

Aasimkhan said:


> Try this free speech in india and see what happens there. You cant even eat beef without lynching.



I have no intention of eating dead animals either in India or elsewhere. 

As for free speech, we do just fine.


----------



## SrNair

HariPrasad said:


> China is provoking Pakistan to go to war with India. China wants a nuclear war between India and pakistan so that they can get ride of their sole competitor India. They do not worry about Pakistan at all. Pakistan need to understand this.



There wont be any war in here .If Pakistan unprovokedly attacks India then we know how to deal them diplomatically.


----------



## Aasimkhan

HariPrasad said:


> China is provoking Pakistan to go to war with India. China wants a nuclear war between India and pakistan so that they can get ride of their sole competitor India. They do not worry about Pakistan at all. Pakistan need to understand this.


We understand the cunningness of India. China is Pakistan's time tested friend. Buzz off Indian trolls

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TISSOT

Aasimkhan said:


> You think IAF will be able to destroy a railway line which runs deep north and west of Pakistan just so easily ? ha ha. IAF will have to cross an ocean of fire before this dream materializes.



LOL ..... why ? 

Heard of guided missiles ?


----------



## Aasimkhan

TISSOT said:


> I have no intention of eating dead animals either in India or elsewhere.
> 
> As for free speech, we do just fine.


If you can drink cowpiss and eat cowdung then whats wrong with eating dead animals ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

TISSOT said:


> How long does it take to repair a railway line and how long to blow it up again ?



Except the trolling part hiding in this post, I will go by few things here. Well, it will take as long as such threats and attempts are countered and depends on your strategy to sabotage it but the safety counters are more stronger when it comes to defend. In easy words, you have to put more than usual efforts to go offensive and defender is always at advantage being at home so it isn't the matter that how long to blow it up again but the thing is, can one do it and give it a try that too, after all the calculations and aftermath. Professionals have to calculate every possibility that how such action may end in more stronger reaction and they aren't novice in such decisions hence, it wouldn't be the matter when the time comes to repair.

Such supply modes are viewed as piece of cake on papers as well as offensive strategies but parties here, have already evaluated every possibility in-case of destruction of rail connection. There are many ways and methods that can keep the connection alive when push come to shove.




TISSOT said:


> You forget, Gilgit is part of Indian kashmir occupied by pakistan. SO any attack on gilgit is not technically an attack on any other country.



One should be impartial when it comes to others as well so by that definition, India occupied Kashmir hence, attack in such parts wouldn't counted as attack on any country. The said IoK territory is disputed and matter is on halt.




HariPrasad said:


> I have heard a lots of discussion on Pakistani TV regarding how china is making Pakistan a slave.



So the strategic and national level matters are certified through Media and are verified by TV Channels/Talk Shows. Let me tell, Media will always throw a bait for one to pick so it depends who fall for it and trust me we are not buying it at all. Also, remember that these media houses are private organizations funded by businessmen being backed by foreign forces, the masters and they agenda to carry on with a campaign which is called media warfare. We are sure how we are dealing into such matters and you have only picked those shows speaking as such propaganda and lies but there are golden moments attached to the same as well.


----------



## Aasimkhan

TISSOT said:


> LOL ..... why ?
> 
> Heard of guided missiles ?


Same guided missiles will shoot down your TEJAS SUPER FIGHTERS (which even Indian navy has refused to accept) like mosquitos.



TISSOT said:


> NOPE.
> 
> Not as per UN.
> 
> An attack on P0K can never be considered attack on pakistan.
> 
> Why don't you declare war against India and prove your "soup powwa" balls ?


I thought India had the dreams to become SUPPA POWA, why don't u try it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sanchez

TISSOT said:


> Ah Yes. Dealing with free people and their free speech can be such a pain.
> 
> What would CPC do ?



Indian goverment has reportedly barred access of Indians to this forum！Are you “free” to come here or having to use a virtual IP？Are you free to talk sh‘t in PDF？Besides you know nothing about modern China！

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## randomradio

This is Karakorum Highway. Good luck having international trade through here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TISSOT

Sanchez said:


> Indian goverment has reportedly barred access of Indians to this forum！Are you “free” to come here or having to use a virtual IP？Are you free to talk sh‘t in PDF？Besides you know nothing about modern China！



lol...... I have never seen any such ban  

Worry about your CPC and its iron curtain and your Virtual IP. lol.


----------



## beijingwalker

*Besides, we are going to build a railway through this corridor*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HariPrasad

The Eagle said:


> Except the trolling part hiding in this post, I will go by few things here. Well, it will take as long as such threats and attempts are countered and depends on your strategy to sabotage it but the safety counters are more stronger when it comes to defend. In easy words, you have to put more than usual efforts to go offensive and defender is always at advantage being at home so it isn't the matter that how long to blow it up again but the thing is, can one do it and give it a try that too, after all the calculations and aftermath. Professionals have to calculate every possibility that how such action may end in more stronger reaction and they aren't novice in such decisions hence, it wouldn't be the matter when the time comes to repair.
> 
> Such supply modes are viewed as piece of cake on papers as well as offensive strategies but parties here, have already evaluated every possibility in-case of destruction of rail connection. There are many ways and methods that can keep the connection alive when push come to shove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One should be impartial when it comes to others as well so by that definition, India occupied Kashmir hence, attack in such parts wouldn't counted as attack on any country. The said IoK territory is disputed and matter is on halt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the strategic and national level matters are certified through Media and are verified by TV Channels/Talk Shows. Let me tell, Media will always throw a bait for one to pick so it depends who fall for it and trust me we are not buying it at all. Also, remember that these media houses are private organizations funded by businessmen being backed by foreign forces, the masters and they agenda to carry on with a campaign which is called media warfare. We are sure how we are dealing into such matters and you have only picked those shows speaking as such propaganda and lies but there are golden moments attached to the same as well.



If your media and people are on sell, china will be the first to buy them.


----------



## Sanchez

randomradio said:


> This is Karakorum Highway. Good luck having international trade through here.



We are proud of Karakorum Highway construction. What have Indians built anything since your independence to make Indians proud？

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Aasimkhan

India cannot control Pakistan and it is dreaming of controlling China, ha ha



Sanchez said:


> We are proud of Karakorum Highway construction. What have Indians built anything since your independence to make Indians proud？


India has built an Army of Trolls and India is proud of them

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Max

HariPrasad said:


> I do not think so. America was your was your fast friend till sometime ago. You failed to understand who is your friend. You are once again doing this.



low IQ reply as expected, interest is key word, states are not human who make friends, they only have interests, when our interests aligned with US we were their top ally against Soviets. Now our interest align with China (maybe Russia as well in future), we now top their good books.. no rocket science.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aasimkhan

Sanchez said:


> We are proud of Karakorum Highway construction. What have Indians built anything since your independence to make Indians proud？


India is also proud of its LCA Tejas fighter which Indian navy has refused to accept becoz it cannot take off, it took only 33 years in makin and took 30000 crores to develop. See India has many success stories to be proud of



Sanchez said:


> We are proud of Karakorum Highway construction. What have Indians built anything since your independence to make Indians proud？


India also made SUPER FLOP Urjun and Vajenta tanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

HariPrasad said:


> If your media and people are on sell, china will be the first to buy them.


Not many, foreigners are the customers but it's like nothing, so cheap. China may have more internet users than India has people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aasimkhan

Sanchez said:


> We are proud of Karakorum Highway construction. What have Indians built anything since your independence to make Indians proud？


And India is also trying to make super super rifle for its army after great success story of INSA rifle


----------



## randomradio

Sanchez said:


> We are proud of Karakorum Highway construction. What have Indians built anything since your independence to make Indians proud？



We don't have roads and stuff.


----------



## Riz

TISSOT said:


> So ........ Surgical strike  is not an attack on pakistan.


 U forgot Headless Hanumans? Thats called surgical strike with proofs...


----------



## Spring Onion

TISSOT said:


> You forget, Gilgit is part of Indian kashmir occupied by pakistan. SO any attack on gilgit is not technically an attack on any other country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mulla ko gussa aa gaya




You forgot Gilgit is PAKISTAN. You forgot Silk route is in Pakistan, you forgot Gilgit Baltistan is fifth province of Pakistan.

You forgot China-Pakistan is linked through road through Gilgit Baltistan.

You forgot that you failed to attack even AJK so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sanchez

Aasimkhan said:


> India is also proud of its LCA Tejas fighter which Indian navy has refused to accept becoz it cannot take off, it took only 33 years in makin and took 30000 crores to develop. See India has many success stories to be proud of
> 
> 
> India also made SUPER FLOP Urjun and Vajenta tanks



And they are proud to be the host country for International Conference of Toilet！

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beijingwalker

randomradio said:


> We don't have roads and stuff.


If there is only one country on this planet who can make impossible a reality in engineering, that's China.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The Eagle

HariPrasad said:


> If your media and people are on sell, china will be the first to buy them.



Not the government media at all but they are free houses mostly sponsored by West and few of them inspired by India especially one with a lot of love and support. China don't need to buy media house that too to propagate against itself... what make you think that..... China has a special place in our hearts even against the rants of few media houses. These media houses are not for sell but are planted already.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

HariPrasad said:


> China is provoking Pakistan to go to war with India. China wants a nuclear war between India and pakistan so that they can get ride of their sole competitor India. They do not worry about Pakistan at all. Pakistan need to understand this.



 Pakistani officials never said we want war with India. in fact your modimania is getting out of control.

even today our DG ISPR issued official statement that we do not want a war with India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistan First

These bhindians are being btichslapped almost on a daily basis now, yet, they don't understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

TISSOT said:


> Never heard of any such thing.
> 
> We only know P0K..... also known as pakistan occupied kashmir.
> 
> UN knows it too.



 UN also knows Indian Occupied Kashmir. 

BTW the world only knows there is bloody war going on in IoK not AJK. The world knows how INdian army blinded kids, women and men in Occupied Kashmir by use of pallets. 

BTW did you hear India controls Gilgit or Baltistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistan First

Pakistan First said:


> These bhindians are being btichslapped almost on a daily basis now, yet, they don't understand.



Apnay aap ko daykho aur phir China ko daykho. Tum jitney bhi baray hojao.... raho gay China kay neechay. Tattay kaheenkay.


----------



## randomradio

beijingwalker said:


> If there is only one country on this planet who can make impossible a reality in engineering, that's China.



Apparently, it's never been done before.


----------



## Spring Onion

Pakistan First said:


> These bhindians are being btichslapped almost on a daily basis now, yet, they don't understand.



hahahahahahah nice to hear a phrase from an old era  it used to be catch word on an old Pakistani forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aasimkhan

Sanchez said:


> We are proud of Karakorum Highway construction. What have Indians built anything since your independence to make Indians proud？





TISSOT said:


> Never heard of any such thing.
> 
> We only know P0K..... also known as pakistan occupied kashmir.
> 
> UN knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree china is best in propaganda, photoshop and boasting.


Don't even talk of UN, your modi will kill you if u as much as mentioned UN becoz India was the one who ran away from UN



Aasimkhan said:


> Don't even talk of UN, your modi will kill you if u as much as mentioned UN becoz India was the one who ran away from UN


India cant even control piss-flood of china, what to talk of fighting China?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistan First

Spring Onion said:


> hahahahahahah nice to hear a phrase from an old era  it used to be catch word on an old Pakistani forum.


Well, I'm an old timer. Mostly dozing off in my sleeper cell ;-)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

third eye said:


> The mouth of the CPEC in the North meets all the minimum essential requirements of a Nuke target.
> 
> Low population density
> Disputed area
> Long term damage , radiation makes the area a no - go for a long time
> Shafts the investment
> Close to Af Border
> 
> 
> ....and so much more



you and your nuke threats
CIA report: "Indians have low self esteem"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TISSOT

Aasimkhan said:


> Don't even talk of UN, your modi will kill you if u as much as mentioned UN becoz India was the one who ran away from UN



ooooo...... I am so scared


----------



## beijingwalker

TISSOT said:


> I agree china is best in propaganda, photoshop and boasting.



lol. Keep your head in the sand, you can't photoshop airports, highways, highspeed railways, subways and bridges when people from all around the world are using them, typical Indian style of being in denial.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Spring Onion

Pakistan First said:


> Well, I'm an old timer. Mostly dozing off in my sleeper cell ;-)



yeh saw the registration date. what happened to that forum? it is not even loading now


----------



## Sanchez

beijingwalker said:


> If there is only one country on this planet who can make impossible a reality in engineering, that's China.



But Indians don’t like realities. Some Indian posters claimed that hindus are mind intensive people that invented zero. Maybe they are also genetically different in the functions of mouth and brain.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TISSOT

beijingwalker said:


> lol. Keep your head in the sand, you can't photoshop airports, highways, highspeed railways, subways and bridges who people from all around the world are using them, typical Indian style of being in denial.



Those are not impossible feats ...... rest of the world has done it decades ago  

Chinese boasting is just too much . lol.


----------



## HariPrasad

Aasimkhan said:


> India cannot control Pakistan and it is dreaming of controlling China, ha ha
> 
> 
> India has built an Army of Trolls and India is proud of them



There is no need to control pakistan. We focus on china now a days.


----------



## beijingwalker

TISSOT said:


> Those are not impossible feats ...... rest of the world has done it decades ago
> 
> Chinese boasting is just too much . lol.


Really, high up in Tibet plateau and through huge desert in Xinjiang? China has over half of the high speed rail network how can other countries do that earlier?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

Spring Onion said:


> Pakistani officials never said we want war with India. in fact your modimania is getting out of control.
> 
> even today our DG ISPR issued official statement that we do not want a war with India.



Is your defense minister Khwaja Asif is your official or not? forget about war , he give threat of nuking India every alternate day.


----------



## Pakistan First

Spring Onion said:


> yeh saw the registration date. what happened to that forum? it is not even loading now



If I remember correctly it got overly infested by bhindian rats and could not survive that massive infestation. The Pak-souls saved themselves by jumping here. But now we old-timers can smell the same rotten stench we felt when PDF was being over-run by those stinky rats. Food for thought for the admins of this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

HariPrasad said:


> Is your defense minister Khwaja Asif is your official or not? forget about war , he give threat of nuking India every alternate day.



NVM he tweets when your defence minister talk of war. nothing wrong in retaliation


----------



## HariPrasad

Spring Onion said:


> NVM he tweets when your defence minister talk of war. nothing wrong in retaliation



So you agree that your official talks of war? Am i right?


----------



## Pakistan First

HariPrasad said:


> So you agree that your official talks of war? Am i right?


Hey Chandu...... we dream of that (upcoming) war everyday. Screw the minister. He's an a$$hole.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Pakistan First said:


> Hey Chandu...... we dream of that (upcoming) war everyday. Screw the minister. He's an a$$hole.



Which Minister are you talking about Pappu? are you talking about the one who issue nuclear threat to israel without confirming news?


----------



## TISSOT

beijingwalker said:


> Really, high up in Tibet plateau and through huge desert in Xinjiang? China has over half of the high speed rail network how can other countries do that earlier?



Heard of trans siberian railways ?


----------



## Pakistan First

HariPrasad said:


> Which Minister are you talking about Pappu? are you talking about the one who issue nuclear threat to israel without confirming news?


The one who wham-bammed Sushma Swaraj last month.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

HariPrasad said:


> So you agree that your official talks of war? Am i right?



no OUR OFFICIAL and officials only respond by saying "If India attacks us we will retaliate with same power; Indians should not forget we are also a nuke power ."

Our officials do not talk of war .


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Max said:


> well This time i dont think Pakistan need supplies, we will have enough on our own to wipe them out...


You should Not live in delusional land, we suffered in 1971 due to delusional people like you, Recently during ceasefire violations when tensions were at Peak, we had only 13 days of oil stock due to PSO debt.
In war you need petrol and planning, not just rant and big mouth. And you are talking about India not Somalia or sodan.


----------



## beijingwalker

TISSOT said:


> Heard of trans siberian railways ?


How high up is that? Do they have to install oxygen distribution facilities for every passenger on the train?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Max

Peaceful Civilian said:


> You should Not live in delusional land, we suffered in 1971 due to delusional people like you, Recently during ceasefire violations when tensions were at Peak, we had only 13 days of oil stock due to PSO debt.
> In war you need petrol and planning, not just rant and big mouth. And you are talking about India not Somalia or sodan.



no i am not delusional, dont quote a part of post, quote complete post and then try to comprehend what i meant to say,, next full blown war wont be a conventional for 13 days, TNW rings any bell?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## touqeer haq

First of all railway link is heavily protected all along the route for IAF, radars nd SAMs because it goes near sensitive strategic sites. Secondly Pakistan has first use of WMD policy, so I dnt think so that Indian govt or armed forces are that much stupid to invite a WMD attack just for a railway line which can be repaired in few hours.


----------



## ahojunk

PLA drill features advanced missile
(China Daily) 08:14, February 06, 2017

The People's Liberation Army has released a video of a recent exercise employing the advanced DF-16 medium-range ballistic missile, a weapon seen as filling a gap in the nation's arsenal.

Several launch vehicles carrying the ballistic missiles were seen in the footage that the PLA published on its video website, released to show the training of Rocket Force missile brigade soldiers around the Spring Festival holiday.

The participating units handled a number of scenarios, including chemical/biological contamination, countering satellite reconnaissance and electronic jamming. The crews practiced multiple maneuvers, such as rapid loading, redeployment and launch sequence, though the video showed no missile actually being launched.

Two types of DF-16 that appeared in the exercise are the bullet-shaped missile that is considered the original DF-16 and a new variant that features a maneuverable warhead and several extra fins.

The video represents the third time the DF-16 has been shown to the public. The missile made its debut at a military parade in Beijing in September 2015. In July, a television news program showed General Fan Changlong, a vice-chairman of the Central Military Commission, inspecting a DF-16 unit of the Southern Theater Command.

Though the PLA has never disclosed its ballistic missiles' specifications, experts said the DF-16 poses a challenge to foreign military installations along the first island chain, which is what the Chinese military calls the series of islands that stretch from Japan in the north to China's Taiwan and the Philippines to the south.

Xu Guangyu, a retired major general and now a strategy researcher, said that DF-16 has a strike range of more than 1,000 kilometers, filling the gap that previously existed with the absence of a medium-range ballistic missile in the PLA's arsenal. He said the missile also is able to reach Okinawa, a Japanese island about 400 km from China's Diaoyu Islands.

Shi Hong, executive editor of Shipborne Weapons, said the DF-16 was developed by China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp based on the DF-11 short-range ballistic missile and can carry a warhead of at least 500 kg. The missile has a strike accuracy as good as that of a cruise missile, Shi said. It is also able to maneuver in its final stage to penetrate enemy defensive firepower, he said.

Other PLA Rocket Force brigades also mobilized their DF-11, DF-15 and DF-21C ballistic missiles during training around Spring Festival, according to PLA media outlets.

In another development, Washington Free Beacon, a news website in the United States that specializes in military affairs, reported on Jan 31 that China conducted the first flight of the DF-5C intercontinental ballistic missile in January. The missile carries 10 multiple independently targetable re-entry vehicles. The DF-5C is the latest variant of the three-decade-old DF-5 family, the report said.

An unidentified officer from the Defense Ministry's Information Bureau reached by Shenzhen TV on Saturday would neither confirm nor deny the DF-5C test, but said such tests are not aimed at any foreign nation or specific target.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

China’s newly formed Rocket Force has tested an advanced ballistic missile with a range of more than 1,000 km that can hit targets across the neighbourhood, including in India, Japan and Taiwan.

A video released by the People’s Liberation Army (PLA) showed its Rocket Force personnel testing the DF-16 medium-range ballistic missile at an unknown location.

State media reports didn’t say when the drill was held but the video was released within a day of James Mattis, US President Donald Trump’s new defence secretary, visiting Tokyo.

On Monday, Japan said Chinese coast guard vessels sailed inside its territorial waters around the disputed Diaoyu islands (Senkaku in Japanese) in the East China Sea, soon after Mattis said the US would defend Tokyo’s control over them.

“Three ships entered the waters surrounding the uninhabited chain,” the Japan Coast Guard said in a statement. The islands are controlled by Japan.

China’s state media issued a veiled warning to neighbours, especially Japan, about the capabilities of the DF-16 missile, which was first revealed at a military parade in Beijing in September 2015.

“Though the PLA has never disclosed its ballistic missiles’ specifications, experts said the DF-16 poses a challenge to foreign military installations along the first island chain, which is what the Chinese military calls the series of islands that stretch from Japan in the north to China’s Taiwan and the Philippines to the south,” state-run China Daily reported.

Quoting Xu Guangyu, a retired major general, the report added that the “DF-16 has a strike range of more than 1,000 kilometers, filling the gap that previously existed with the absence of a medium-range ballistic missile in the PLA’s arsenal”. Xu said the missile is able to reach “Okinawa, a Japanese island about 400 km from the Diaoyu Islands.

The missile, the report said, has a strike accuracy as good as that of a cruise missile. It is also able to manoeuvre in its final stage “to penetrate enemy defensive firepower”, the report added.

“Two types of DF-16 that appeared in the exercise are the bullet-shaped missile that is considered the original DF-16 and a new variant that features a maneuverable warhead and several extra fins.”

A week earlier, Washington Free Beacon, a US-based news website focussed on militaries across the world, said China had “conducted the first flight of the DF-5C intercontinental ballistic missile in January”.

That missile carries 10 multiple independently targetable re-entry vehicles. The DF-5C is the latest variant of the three-decade-old DF-5 family, the report said. The PLA hasn’t confirmed or denied the report.

China has adopted an aggressive posture since President Trump spoke to his Taiwanese counterpart Tsai Ing-wen. A commentary on the PLA’s website on January 20 - the day Trump assumed office – said the chances of war had become “more real” against the backdrop of a complex security situation in Asia Pacific.


http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...india-japan/story-q97PlwDdphJJGCiLVu9Q7O.html


----------



## Hassan Guy

Surprised I didn't see any "Chinese maaal yaaar, this is soviet imported missile - chini's cannot make more than 1 baby"


----------



## MultaniGuy

This proves that India is an enemy of China. India has two territorial disputes with China.


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

Their rocket artillery is more then enough for india & japan.


----------



## Shotgunner51

ahojunk said:


> Other PLA Rocket Force brigades also mobilized their DF-11, DF-15 and DF-21C ballistic missiles during training around Spring Festival, according to PLA media outlets.





ahojunk said:


> Xu Guangyu, a retired major general and now a strategy researcher, said that DF-16 has a strike range of more than 1,000 kilometers, filling the gap that previously existed with the absence of a medium-range ballistic missile in the PLA's arsenal.



DF-16 is positioned to fill the gap that previously existed between DF-15 SRBM and DF-21 MRBM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sanchez

It's more for Japan at a distance of 1000km-2000km. For Taiwan or India we could combine the guided WS-3 MLRs and UAVs to crash their air defence system within 400km.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## theman111

*China Tells India To Stay Off Its Indian Ocean ‘Colony,’ Sri Lanka*
Published February 12, 2017 SOURCE: FORBES

After claiming South China Sea to be its own sea, telling America to stay off its islands, China is reaching for the Indian Ocean, telling India to stay off its own colony, Sri Lanka. 

That’s something investors in Southeast Asian markets should keep a wary eye on, as it opens yet another front between the two Asian giants, raising the geopolitical risk of investing in the region. Markets, for the time being, seem to be ignoring these risks. 

Sri Lanka’s colonization began back in 2007, when China supplied President Rajapaksa both military and diplomatic support to crush the Tamil Tigers.Then came high profile construction projects and high interest loans that eventually were swapped for equity, transforming China into an owner of Sri Lanka’s major port— and a key outpost in the Indian Ocean for Beijing. 

That’s bad news for India, which is becoming encircled by China. “China’s growing involvement in sensitive ports so close to India’s shores fed New Delhi’s long-standing concerns about Chinese encirclement,” writes Jeff M. Smith in Foreign Affairs. 

For its part, China has repeatedly asserted that it doesn’t plan to use the port for military purposes, this assertion coming as recently as last week. But history proves otherwise. In the past three years, Chinese submarines have begun suddenly and repeatedly showing up in the Chinese-operated South Container Terminal in the port of Colombo. And that’s in spite of India’s high profile protests. 

“For India, the sudden appearance of a Chinese submarine in Sri Lanka was too much to bear,” continues Smith. “Seventy percent of Colombo’s transshipment traffic comes from India, and New Delhi has long been concerned over China’s efforts to expand its presence in the island nation.” 

When Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi met Rajapaksa a few weeks later, he reminded him that Colombo ‘was obliged to inform its neighbors about such port calls under a maritime pact.’ But the same submarine surfaced again in November 2014, catching New Delhi by surprise once more. Apparently, what China says it plans to do with its colony and what it actually intends to do are two different things. And India must either devise a plan to contain China or be prepared to put up with it.

idrw.org . Read more at India No 1 Defence News Website , Kindly don't paste our work in other websites http://idrw.org/china-tells-india-to-stay-off-its-indian-ocean-colony-sri-lanka/ .


----------



## war&peace

Where is the "C"?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Dude...you forgot the C of china in your hurry to put the heading.

Good luck to the chinese in SL.

Anyways it's 2017...and a lot has changed in SL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anish

China says too much to everyone.


----------



## Tom99

Another piece of article with agendas. Nobody in China think Sri Lanka as their colony.

Guess which country always call Pakistan, and now Sri Lanka, as colony of China? Its name begins with an "I".

This, and many other similar articles, just trying to drive a wedge between China and Sri Lanka/Pakistan. It won't work.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Providence

Sri Lanka's hambantota port and Airstrip is one of the world's least used ones in their category !

If you have one, ask your friend from sri lanka to post the pictures of those places.


----------



## MarcsPakistan

Anish said:


> China says too much to everyone.


Ofcourse

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shadows888

who is dumb enough to fall for this shitty propaganda? try harder next time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armoured Division

Lanka has not purchased a single military equipment(excluding may be small arms) from China or Pakistan since 2009.


----------



## 艹艹艹

睡觉之前, 给大家讲个笑话！
shui jiao zhi qian gei da jia jiang ge xiao hua!

*India vs China : China is afraid of India 6 Reasons*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hassan Guy

Those are convincing points you must admit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

China is only a developing country.

Whereas India is a superpower:

India to become a superpower by 2012: Indian President Kalam - Economic Times

Of course a developing country would be afraid of such a super hyperpower.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## xxqa_ds

CorporateAffairs said:


> NaMo will be the last person to do anything near to such crap.
> But u see India is a democratic country and all dogs keep barking 24/7.
> You wont understand "democracy" u see.


Democracy? What kind is it? Neo liberalism? India's democracy is the caste of Neo liberalism? Democracy is a good thing. But all this world democracy now exists, is shit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

India will win the arms race in Asia!

India has access to technology, growth potential, young minds and will to make India a defence power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Another false flagger here is damaging india's image in PDF under the flag of india.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

The production costs and operational costs in China a very low so,this comparison is not right.
The Chinese $123 billion in 2010 and the $233 billion in 2020 should be counted as double when compared to the others in the top ten.


----------



## Shotgunner51

T-123456 said:


> The production costs and operational costs in China a very low so,this comparison is not right.
> The Chinese $123 billion in 2010 and the $233 billion in 2020 should be counted as double when compared to the others in the top ten.


Yes, in some comparisons it may be adjusted for suppressed currency exchange rate, hence different domestic purchasing power.
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/chinas-defense-budget-2017.479904/page-2

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rott

Flying Man said:


> China's opponents are countries like Vietnam japan south korea......still you can't do much...
> with India...think twice.


Just Pakistan will make India think 3 times.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Great Sachin

Right now there is no race ..but after 10 yrs..yes.. there will be a race


----------



## cloyce

Place Of Space said:


> It's better China and India have a military race, in this case the whole Asia can develop in technology and security.


What a silly idea


----------



## xxqa_ds

Great Sachin said:


> Right now there is no race ..but after 10 yrs..yes.. there will be a race


From the historical data, India's economic growth is not recognized. The desire is full, the reality is very skinny. Who knows what will happen in ten years?


----------



## samsara

Sloth 22 said:


> Lol , I wonder if its these news Portals giving India that addition 12-18 billion USD ?
> 
> India defence budget for Financial year 2016-17 is little over 38 billion USD.
> 
> m*timesofindia*com/budget-2016/union-budget-2016/Union-Budget-2016-Defence-budget-hiked-by-nearly-10/articleshow/51195736*cms
> (Remove the stars with dots )
> 
> 2.58Lakh Crore in INR corresponds to little over 38 Billion USD.
> 
> As of today there isn't much to compare India and China in arms race.



Why don't instead the *two most populous nations* do the positive race to uplift the largest number of people out of poverty for next one or two decades? India still needs to do a big jump to catch up the gap in this aspect.

I just think that typical MSM is carrying the Western MIC's advertisement to sell India more weapons instead of letting it spends the limited fund upon the relevant sectors to improve the people's prosperity.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Great Sachin

xxqa_ds said:


> From the historical data, India's economic growth is not recognized. The desire is full, the reality is very skinny. Who knows what will happen in ten years?


India's economic growth is not recognized by whom.

Yes....Who knows what will happen in ten years?


----------



## AndrewJin

samsara said:


> Why don't instead the *two most populous nations* do the positive race to uplift the largest number of people out of poverty for next one or two decades? India still needs to do a big jump to catch up the gap in this aspect.
> 
> I just think that typical MSM is carrying the Western MIC's advertisement to sell India more weapons instead of letting it spends the limited fund upon the relevant sectors to improve the people's prosperity.


China can definitely earn a lot by selling weapons.


----------



## samsara

AndrewJin said:


> China can definitely earn a lot by selling weapons.


Right, in addition the two are in much different states so basically there's no such race!

China needs to arm itself to the teeth because the threats from the Empire are pretty clear and close to its backyards incl. the encirclement efforts, moreover it *still has several territorial issues to settle*. Its climb to the top is facing several serious impediments that need to be dealt with, resiliently and bravely!

*The root cause: the Empire just won't accept any peer competitor! Vassal state: okay!*


----------



## BHarwana

*Tibetan spiritual leader the Dalai Lama will meet with Indian federal government officials at a disputed border area claimed by China but currently under New Delhi control. China has warned India that the visit could cause “severe damage” to already-strained relations between the two countries.*
Next month the renowned monk is scheduled to visit Arunachal Pradesh, an area China claims to be 'South Tibet,' to view the presence of Indian and foreign leaders in the region, while legitimizing India’s claim to the territory. 

Beijing considers the Dalai Lama to be a separatist who will stoke tensions as China and India have ongoing disagreements over security issues, and New Delhi remains uncomfortable with Beijing’s blossoming relationship with Pakistan.

At one time India was hesitant to engage with the Dalai Lama, as to not irk China, but the government under Prime Minister Narendra Modi is now looking to share a platform with the world-famous Tibetan religious figure and Nobel Peace Prize recipient.

According to junior Home Minister Kiren Rijiju,"It's a behavioral change you are seeing. India is more assertive." 

Rijiju is an Arunachal native, and an advisor to the Prime Minister on Tibetan issues. He will meet with the Dalai Lama while the latter visits the Tawang Buddhist monastery.

"He is going there as a religious leader, there is no reason to stop him," Rijiju reasoned, "His devotees are demanding he should come, what harm can he do? He is a lama."

On Friday China’s Foreign Ministry announced the Tibetan religious leader’s visit would seriously damage Beijing’s relationship with New Dehli, with ministry spokesman Geng Shuang telling reporters, "The invitation to the Dalai Lama by the Indian side to the contested area between China and India will inflict severe damage on the China-India relationship and peace and stability in the China-India border area."

India has developed an increasingly-bold foreign policy of late, evidenced by a recent bilateral meeting early in Modi’s administration in which Foreign Minister Sushma Swaraj asked if China had a 'One India' policy, recognizing New Delhi’s claims to Arunachal Pradesh and Kashmir territories contested by Islamabad, in the same way they expect other nations to adhere to the 'One China' policy. 

Tibetan government head Lobsang Sangay said, "These meetings were happening before. Now it is public…I notice a tangible shift. With all the Chinese investments in all the neighboring countries, that has generated debate within India."

The Dalai Lama has not visited Arunachal Pradesh since 2009. He first fled Lhasa, the capital of Tibet, in 1959 and was welcomed in India after a failed resistance against the Chinese seizure of his country.

https://sputniknews.com/politics/201703031051250797-lama-visits-india-china-bristles/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

danger007 said:


> hahaha feel free to count as much as you want in your life time.


So you think India can afford war on two fronts???

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Laozi

BHarwana said:


> *China has warned India that the visit could cause “severe damage” to already-strained relations between the two countries.*


Can someone enlighten us what "severe damage" Chinese can cause to India.

NSG membership for India, addressing India's concern on CPEC, Siding with Pakistan on all diplomatic issues etc. are already settled issues and are non-negotiable by China.

Though it can hurt India by stopping its exports to India

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## BHarwana

Laozi said:


> Can someone enlighten us what "severe damage" Chinese can cause to India.
> 
> NSG membership for India, addressing India's concern on CPEC, Siding with Pakistan on all diplomatic issues etc. are already settled issues and are non-negotiable by China.
> 
> Though it can hurt India by stopping its exports to India



hmm nice question but the text of the question was totally focused on Pakistan rather than China. Any how have you ever thought what is India doing that is making China help Pakistan.

If you want to know what more can China do, They can arm and support any of 2 dozen insurgencies in India. That will be a killer and a totally new front.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indika

Laozi said:


> Though it can hurt India by stopping its exports to India


It can hurt itself by stopping exports to India. India should not back off , these Chinese warnings are just to test the waters. As usual they will do whatever they want including nuclear & missile proliferation.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Laozi

BHarwana said:


> hmm nice question but the text of the question was totally focused on Pakistan rather than China. Any how have you ever thought what is India doing that is making China help Pakistan.
> 
> *If you want to know what more can China do, They can arm and support any of 2 dozen insurgencies in India. That will be a killer and a totally new front.*



Don't you think your all weather friend wouldn't be already obliging you by doing this small favour for you.

BTW, Who told you that China is not doing it right now as India is presently fighting dozens of such insurgencies


----------



## BHarwana

Laozi said:


> Don't you think your all weather friend wouldn't be already obliging you by doing this small favour for you.
> 
> BTW, Who told you that China is not doing it right now as India is presently fighting dozens of such insurgencies



Pakistans fight with India is of Kashmir. China is fighting India for Arunachal Pradesh. These are two different stories. If you think China had any intentions of backing off from this move you are wrong. China confronted USA in Syria. India is nothing in front of China in prospect of Military Power.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Laozi

BHarwana said:


> China confronted USA in Syria. India is nothing in front of China in prospect of Military Power.



India's defence budget is Six Times that of Pakistan

Does this fact DETERS any Pakistani from needling India ?

Then why should any Indian be bothered about Chinese military might.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BHarwana

Laozi said:


> India's defence budget is Six Times that of Pakistan
> 
> Does this fact DETERS any Pakistani from needling India ?
> 
> Then why should any Indian be bothered about Chinese military might.


I have no issues in this please continue to open another front if India feels it can afford it.


----------



## Laozi

BHarwana said:


> I have no issues in this please continue to open another front if India feels it can afford it.


India is inviting Dalai Lama therefore India feels that it can afford to face the consequences.

Actions speak louder than words


----------



## lonelyman

AndrewJin said:


> Slave owner finds his paradise.


he has not much time left, after a few years, we will have a new dalai, problem solved.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ABCharlie

India has only one foreign policy. Finger everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tamilnadu

lonelyman said:


> he has not much time left, after a few years, we will have a new dalai, problem solved.


His successor is already there in India,he escaped from tibet and reached here few years ago,just in case if you dont know.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## terranMarine

The old geezer's time is running out. But i really have to thank the Indians for humiliating the Mongolians. Now Mongolia has a grudge against them for not full filling it's $1-2 bln financial promise resulting a miserable apology to China for inviting the old geezer in the first place. Mongolia thought it could leverage China by making friends with India. Under the encouragement of India Mongolia took a very dumb risk. Yes Mongolia turned out to be very delusional for not completely understanding the geographical location of her own territory (no direct access to Sea, completely landlocked squeezed by two military super powers one who is now the most important economic pillar)
Mongolia was led to believe Modi is the brown knight in shinning armor who would answer her desperate plea for cash. Fearing for China's retaliation Modi gave Mongolia a big middle finger.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zen0

Cry me a river if you don't respect & intentionally aggravate other countries sovereignty you will be treated the same. 

The dalilama has already chosen his next incarnation in India and has for decades spread the message in Tibet that he will not be reincarnated in China.


----------



## Beast

Tamilnadu said:


> His successor is already there in India,he escaped from tibet and reached here few years ago,just in case if you dont know.


His new successor do not have much exposure and recognition from the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zen0

Beast said:


> His new successor do not have much exposure and recognition from the world.


If you pretend not to see it , it doesn't mean it doesn't exist m8.

He's got media coverage from Chinese media to Forbes to bbc to the guardian to rt
He's been touring around Buddhist countries spreading his message non stop

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Post Colonnial

terranMarine said:


> The old geezer's time is running out. But i really have to thank the Indians for humiliating the Mongolians. Now Mongolia has a grudge against them for not full filling it's $1-2 bln financial promise resulting a miserable apology to China for inviting the old geezer in the first place. Mongolia thought it could leverage China by making friends with India. Under the encouragement of India Mongolia took a very dumb risk. Yes Mongolia turned out to be very delusional for not completely understanding the geographical location of her own territory (no direct access to Sea, completely landlocked squeezed by two military super powers one who is now the most important economic pillar)
> Mongolia was led to believe Modi is the brown knight in shinning armor who would answer her desperate plea for cash. Fearing for China's retaliation Modi gave Mongolia a big middle finger.



congratulations - one of the few Chinese cyber warriors with a really good flight of fancy and imagination.

But seriously - this don't you think China is losing credibility for nothing by supporting jihadi nuts such as Hafeez Saeed (whom even Pakistan arrested but China supports!) and opposing the Dali Lama?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

Post Colonnial said:


> congratulations - one of the few Chinese cyber warriors with a really good flight of fancy and imagination.
> 
> But seriously - this don't you think China is losing credibility for nothing by supporting jihadi nuts such as Hafeez Saeed (whom even Pakistan arrested but China supports!) and opposing the Dali Lama?



 what imagination are you talking about?

I don't know who Dali Lama is

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Radio Mirchi

terranMarine said:


> what imagination are you talking about?
> 
> I don't know who Dali Lama is


Good for you. Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Zen0

terranMarine said:


> I don't know who Dali Lama is


And you people wonder why Tibetans fight for independence


----------



## terranMarine

Zen0 said:


> And you people wonder why Tibetans fight for independence



In your universe perhaps, in our universe they are happy to be part of China 



Radio Mirchi said:


> Good for you. Ignorance is bliss.


Of course it's good for China seeing Tibetans getting their lives improved. Life is much better than those living in exile especially those seeking refuge in India. You wouldn't understand how good life is when there's no toilet in your home.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## lonelyman

Tamilnadu said:


> His successor is already there in India,he escaped from tibet and reached here few years ago,just in case if you dont know.


 genius, he is not dead yet, what are you smoking so high that such gibberish about his successor and next incarnation?

And where his next incarnation is is not up to current dalai.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Roybot

lonelyman said:


> genius, he is not dead yet, what are you smoking so high that such gibberish about his successor and next incarnation?
> 
> And where his next incarnation is is not up to current dalai.



Because his successor is not going to be his incarnation, but the incarnation of Avalokitsevara.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalokiteśvara

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Tamilnadu said:


> His successor is already there in India,he escaped from tibet and reached here few years ago,just in case if you dont know.



How can that be? The DL is still alive, how can he reincarnate when he has not been dead yet? That's completely BS and fraudulent, if you ask me.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## lonelyman

Roybot said:


> Because his successor is not going to be his incarnation, but the incarnation of Avalokitsevara.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalokiteśvara


whatever, when the old guy kick the bucket, we will choose another one in OUR Tibet, just like we did for current 11th Panchen Lama
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gyaincain_Norbu

Plus Dalai institution continuation is up to current dalai , cry me a river, after the new one is chosen, he will be forgotten soon.



Götterdämmerung said:


> How can that be? The DL is still alive, how can he reincarnate when he has not been dead yet? That's completely BS and fraudulent, if you ask me.


RSS bot logic

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zen0

Roybot said:


> Because his successor is not going to be his incarnation, but the incarnation of Avalokitsevara.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalokiteśvara


Mainland Chinese are clueless about Tibet all they see is free land & water.


terranMarine said:


> In your universe perhaps, in our universe they are happy to be part of China



Yes , so happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Götterdämmerung said:


> *How can that be? The DL is still alive, how can he reincarnate when he has not been dead yet?* That's completely BS and fraudulent, if you ask me.



If only you Chinese knew a bit about the Dalai Lama and Buddhism, no wonder the Tibetans feel alienated under the Chinese regime.

*The Dalai Lama is considered to be the successor in a line of *tulkus* who are believed*[1]* to be incarnations of *Avalokiteśvara*,*[2]* the Bodhisattva of Compassion,*[6]* called *Chenrezig* in Tibetan.*[7] The name is a combination of the Mongolic word _dalai_ meaning "ocean" (coming from Mongolian title Dalaiyin qan or Dalaiin khan,[8] translated as 'Gyatso' in Tibetan)[9] and the Tibetan word བླ་མ་ (_bla-ma_) meaning "guru, teacher, mentor". The Tibetan word "lama" corresponds to the better known Sanskrit word "guru".[10]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dalai_Lama

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lonelyman

Roybot said:


> If only you Chinese knew a bit about the Dalai Lama and Buddhism, no wonder the Tibetans feel alienated under the Chinese regime.
> 
> *The Dalai Lama is considered to be the successor in a line of *tulkus* who are believed*[1]* to be incarnations of *Avalokiteśvara*,*[2]* the Bodhisattva of Compassion,*[6]* called *Chenrezig* in Tibetan.*[7] The name is a combination of the Mongolic word _dalai_ meaning "ocean" (coming from Mongolian title Dalaiyin qan or Dalaiin khan,[8] translated as 'Gyatso' in Tibetan)[9] and the Tibetan word བླ་མ་ (_bla-ma_) meaning "guru, teacher, mentor". The Tibetan word "lama" corresponds to the better known Sanskrit word "guru".[10]
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dalai_Lama



haha, bullshit all you can, we will have our next Dalai, period. We definitely know more about Tibet more than you, it was under our direct rule for 400 years now. 
oops, did you have any monks left? Didn't Buddhism get wiped out by Hinduism?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MultaniGuy

India can never win a two front war against China and Pakistan.

LOL, let India continue to have bad relations with China. Its just simply better for Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 艹艹艹

*India wants to do everything possible against China, but the reality is very cruel,India has no power against China.
*
In the political, military, economic and other aspects, India lags far behind China.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Roybot said:


> If only you Chinese knew a bit about the Dalai Lama and Buddhism, no wonder the Tibetans feel alienated under the Chinese regime.
> 
> *The Dalai Lama is considered to be the successor in a line of *tulkus* who are believed*[1]* to be incarnations of *Avalokiteśvara*,*[2]* the Bodhisattva of Compassion,*[6]* called *Chenrezig* in Tibetan.*[7] The name is a combination of the Mongolic word _dalai_ meaning "ocean" (coming from Mongolian title Dalaiyin qan or Dalaiin khan,[8] translated as 'Gyatso' in Tibetan)[9] and the Tibetan word བླ་མ་ (_bla-ma_) meaning "guru, teacher, mentor". The Tibetan word "lama" corresponds to the better known Sanskrit word "guru".[10]
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dalai_Lama



The whole world seems to know a great deal more about Lamaism than ignorant Indians. No wonder you are mired in poverty and backwardness.

Btw, wiki is a CIA controlled tool, you tool!

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Roybot

Götterdämmerung said:


> The whole world seems to know a deal more about Lamaism than ignorant Indians. No wonder you are mired in poverty and backwardness.
> 
> *Btw, wiki is a CIA controlled tool, you tool*!



 and you want to be taken seriously?

The whole world might know a lot about Lamaism, but the Chinese regime and their sock puppets clearly know nothing about it. We wouldn't be having this discussion otherwise.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Laozi said:


> Can someone enlighten us what "severe damage" Chinese can cause to India.
> 
> NSG membership for India, addressing India's concern on CPEC, Siding with Pakistan on all diplomatic issues etc. are already settled issues and are non-negotiable by China.
> 
> Though it can hurt India by stopping its exports to India



"Water", sure we can't hurt India through export because Chinese products is what Indians can afford, to add insult to injury, not only we have trade surplus with India but to make Indians addicted to Chinese products 



Indika said:


> It can hurt itself by stopping exports to India. India should not back off , these Chinese warnings are just to test the waters. As usual they will do whatever they want including nuclear & missile proliferation.



Since Indian complain of CPEC, we can also complain about Dalai Lama... fair deal we just get even

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arsalan mehmud

Laozi said:


> Can someone enlighten us what "severe damage" Chinese can cause to India.
> 
> NSG membership for India, addressing India's concern on CPEC, Siding with Pakistan on all diplomatic issues etc. are already settled issues and are non-negotiable by China.
> 
> Though it can hurt India by stopping its exports to India


Bramhaputra river will totally dried up..
All freedom movement in north east will be officially supported by China means their leader too will enjoy same what Dalai Lama will get

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Laozi said:


> India is inviting Dalai Lama therefore India feels that it can afford to face the consequences.
> 
> Actions speak louder than words



You can invite Dalai as many time you want, just leave us alone with CPEC, we can use India's admiration of Dalai Lama to shut Indian's mouth over CPEC, not a bad idea .



Tamilnadu said:


> His successor is already there in India,he escaped from tibet and reached here few years ago,just in case if you dont know.



That's good, India supports new Dalai lama will give China more excuse to complain about India and overshadow and camouflage our activities in South Asia, when ever India complain about CPEC or such as Chinese sub docking in Sri Lanka, we will complain in return regarding Dalai lama issue to shut Indian's mouth....not a bad Idea at all..



Götterdämmerung said:


> How can that be? The DL is still alive, how can he reincarnate when he has not been dead yet? That's completely BS and fraudulent, if you ask me.



Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

BHarwana said:


> Pakistans fight with India is of Kashmir. China is fighting India for Arunachal Pradesh. These are two different stories. If you think China had any intentions of backing off from this move you are wrong. China confronted USA in Syria. India is nothing in front of China in prospect of Military Power.


India has enough conventional power to fight with China equally and India has enough strong frnds around the world to support India diplomatically . 
That's why you never heard in past and present India is giving "nuke threat" to China each and every week.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Götterdämmerung said:


> *The whole world seems to know a great deal more about Lamaism than ignorant Indians*. No wonder you are mired in poverty and backwardness.
> 
> Btw, wiki is a CIA controlled tool, you tool!



When I watch the Indian propaganda video below, It cracked me so hard, Indians government finance millions to keep exile Tibetans happy, just show how well these people have been treated in this video while over hundred millions Indians are living below the poverty line and have no clue of the existence of exile Tibetans that have been kept like jewelry as political tool against China.

If you guys carefully look at these exile Tibetans, they're well fed and well clothed and have better standard living while poor native Indians are living in hunger and worst 1 meal per day... no wonder the Maoist and other factions in India are uprising against Indian government... India is full of Irony.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## MultaniGuy

Tamilnadu said:


> CCP dsnt belive in rebirth or they too started believing god or what.
> you guys have strange logics man,then mongolia can claim china after all.
> 
> Pakistan is insignificant when two giants are fighting..please have your wet dreams to yourself.


 Stop having wet dreams yourself puberty boy, india cannot even stand up to Pakistan!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> India has enough conventional power to fight with China equally and India has enough strong frnds around the world to support India diplomatically .
> That's why you never heard in past and present India is giving "nuke threat" to China each and every week.



Of course with US backing that you forgot to mention, and India has option to cry to get help as Nehru did after 1962 debacle.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Of course with US backing that you forgot to mention, and India has option to cry to get help as Nehru did after 1962 debacle.


This is 2017 kid. Wake up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oprih

Careful indians might boycott Chinese products, oh wait that backfired and the indians refused to buy crap indian -made products and still opted for Chinese-made as seen by how Chinese smartphones dominated the indian market.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> This is 2017 kid. Wake up.



Without US backing, India wouldn't dare but comply even in 2017, so much as independent nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Paranoid Android

Chinese in retaliation should halt all export to India..


----------



## 艹艹艹

Abhijeet Sarkar said:


> Chinese in retaliation should halt all export to India..


Indian should stop all imports from China

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Paranoid Android

long_ said:


> Indian should stop all imports from China
> *or*
> Indian in retaliation should halt all export to China..


You are having complication....


----------



## Paranoid Android

long_ said:


> India imports a lot of goods from China, and we make a lot of money from Indians


That's why you should know who has more to lose..


----------



## Laozi

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> "water" , sure we can't hurt India through export because Chinese products is what Indians can affords, to add insult to injure, not only we have trade surplus with India but to make Indians addict to Chinese products


Since you understand that China can't hurt India through Exports therefore it makes sense for India to prefer Imports from Japan,Vietnam and Korea and to reduce imports from China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹

Abhijeet Sarkar said:


> That's why you should know who has more to lose..



India accounts for only five percent of China's total foreign trade

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CBU-105

John Reese said:


> There will be never a full scale war BTW India a China like Pakistan


True, in essence we're neighbours in name only, the Han have built their civilization on the far east coast and have bigger problems to deal with in that part of the world than on their far south western almost uninhabitable fringes. As long as we have a credible ballistic missile nuclear deterrent that can target their east coast, they're not getting involved in any military conflict with India.


----------



## Godman

Who cares? No one recognizes Dalai Lama's imaginary government . This is a like a kid talking with his imaginary friend

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rott

India is simply mudding the water. Smfh.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $@rJen

Ohh the warning brigades are at it again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nan Yang

Arm race? China already won.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Radio Mirchi

terranMarine said:


> In your universe perhaps, in our universe they are happy to be part of China
> 
> 
> Of course it's good for China seeing Tibetans getting their lives improved. Life is much better than those living in exile especially those seeking refuge in India. You wouldn't understand how good life is when there's no toilet in your home.


Life of a refugee is no good but better than life in subjugation. You wouldn't understand the importance of a life that has freedom to think and express.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Laozi

Place Of Space said:


> It's not the point. And most population Buddhism believers are in China.
> Buddhism can free most Indian from, specially their being *tortured spiritual world*.



Do you really know anything about spiritualism ? Or anything about Buddhism ? Or anything about on what minor difference is there between Buddhism or Sanatan Dharma ( Vedic Teachings )


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

China should call Syed Ali Gillani & Mir waiz Umer Farooq  .
.
.
I think india itself inviting China to intervene in Kashmir issue . . good for us .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

China is reacting because they used to do that .. I dont think this move will make 0.000001% fuss in China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

long_ said:


> *India wants to do everything possible against China, but the reality is very cruel,India has no power against China.
> [emoji38][emoji38]*
> In the political, military, economic and other aspects, India lags far behind China.


Lolz do agree . they are trying hard to blackmail China but as usual they fail again & again .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brickwall

Beast said:


> Selective posting. Vietnam beat us in 1979, we kick them in 1989 spratly island battle. 1vs1 score.
> 
> China beat India in 1962 but India never beat Chinese. Score 1vs0.
> 
> At least Vietnamese fare better than India. What a shame!



Read up on Nathu La and Cho La incidents ..maybe your opinion may change

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kankan326

vhm said:


> Fact is that Dalai Lama who is a major irritant for china is being treated as a honoured guest in all Indian states and functions.
> And soopah powah china cant do anything but whine about it .


Another fact is China firmly controls Tibet and Dollar Lama can't do anything but whines about it everywhere in India he goes.



vhm said:


> But The Dalai Lama is not a soopah powah like you chinese . Why compare a individual with a soopah powah China.


If you guys didn't mention, nobody even cares about him here.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## patman

kankan326 said:


> Another fact is China firmly controls Tibet and Dollar Lama can't do anything but whines about it everywhere of India he goes.


yes control 

waa waa sir ji ,kay control 







so controlled






nothing to see here






no freedom fighting here too





o look more control over tibet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Place Of Space

cloyce said:


> What a silly idea



Open your mind, dude. Arm races push UK, Germany and France growth in 19th and first 20 years of 20 century, same story happened between US and Russia decades ago.

Whatever they lost or experienced, they present are still major advanced nations.

My opinion: limited and controllable arm race can push both China and India forward.
Otherwise we will become lazy like we were during long time Middle Kingdom centuries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

patman said:


> yes control
> 
> waa waa sir ji ,kay control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so controlled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing to see here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no freedom fighting here too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o look more control over tibet


You want me to post video or photo of Indian Kashmir?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tamilnadu

Beast said:


> You want me to post video or photo of Indian Kashmir?


wow the crowd is huge man.
How come your CCP is so scared of Dalai Lama who hasn't said a single world bad about China.. can you post any video where he has threatened China or asked his followers to be violent or kill Chinese... one video.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## patman

Beast said:


> You want me to post video or photo of Indian Kashmir?


i never said Kashmir is peaceful and doesn't have separatists like yourself maybe if you read non propagana news you would have saw what the real world sees

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

patman said:


> i never said Kashmir is peaceful and doesn't have separatists like yourself maybe if you read non propagana news you would have saw what the real world sees


Then what makes you have the right to talk abt China?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nature is

patman said:


> yes control
> 
> waa waa sir ji ,kay control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so controlled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing to see here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no freedom fighting here too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o look more control over tibet



The pics you posted are not in Tibet, those are pro-Dalai separatists who are residing in India and other countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

Tamilnadu said:


> wow the crowd is huge man.
> How come your CCP is so scared of Dalai Lama who hsnt said a single world bad about China..can you post any video where he has threatened China or asked his followers to be violent or kill Chinese...one video.


Sure, I can post video of India suppression of peaceful demonstrator in Indian Kashmir. Kicking and beating up unarmed Kashmiri who wanted the India to go away.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indika

Beast said:


> Sure, I can post video of India suppression of peaceful demonstrator in Indian Kashmir. Kicking and beating up armless Kashmir who wanted the India to go away.


Stick to the topic dont divert from the issue. topic is about dalai lama & tibetans not kashmir. If you cant respond without diverting the topic , stay away from the discussion. If you post things not related to topic will have to report your post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Keel

"HOLINESS" - MY FOOT!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BHarwana

LOL, This India stunt to get international recognition that can seriously cost India a lot. India is trying to take more pounding than it's bone can handle.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SBUS-CXK

Tamilnadu said:


> His successor is already there in India,he escaped from tibet and reached here few years ago,just in case if you dont know.


What???
He fled Tibet to India? So how does he pursue Tibet independence? As we all know, has always insisted on the freedom fighters in Kashmir, Manipur and Assam, is because of the pursuit of freedom and independence, so they do not adhere to the left, with the India army to fight... Oh, he's a failed dreamer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

A German documentary on the Dalai Lama, luckily there are still Westerners who don't believe the Dalai holy crap stuff. The dude has been on the CIA payroll, that's right US tax money filling the old geezer's pocket as he preaches garbage and laughs at the blind sheep.

Here's a photo of the holy sh!t with the Japanese terrorist Shoko Asahara

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Arsalan 345

This is an act of provocation.Indians don't understand dialogue.start AOR(area of responsibility) operations on the disputed territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Keel

China can never match the indians in terms of that!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saurav jha

Yes China is our rival. But it's a fact right now we are not in any position to do any race with China. Forget arms race. China is long ahead.


----------



## terranMarine

nik141993 said:


> well one thing is clear Chinese have a bunch of dedicated slaves to do bidding for them



When evidence are so overwhelming no Indians can keep on defending the holy sh!t, this is the best reply the Indians can give. At least the youtube video revealing the truth comes from Western Media, otherwise you guys would just shout Chinese propaganda

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BHarwana

Abingdonboy said:


> Don't embrass yourself, China claims AP but they aren't "fighting" for it, along the LAC Indian and Chinese patrols encounter each other but never fire a shot, no soldier has ever been killed by the other side along the LAC. Contrast this with the LoC, there is a common thread here- all of (barring with China) Pakistan's borders are "hot", all of them Pakistan is in active conflict with their neighbour.


So India is going to meet the LAMA to make this border hot as well? Let me tell you some thing Modi is a war monger and he will soon get his war but can India sustain the war. Name one country that will come to rescue Israel that will be under check from Iran so it will be China and Pakistan together and India alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

BHarwana said:


> So India is going to meet the LAMA to make this border hot as well?


The Dalai Lama lives in INDIA and meets Indian officals all the time, nothing is going to change that. China and India aren't going to change the status quoe, the border will remain peaceful. 


BHarwana said:


> Let me tell you some thing Modi is a war monger


Then you know nothing. What has he done since being PM to substantiate your assertion?




BHarwana said:


> Name one country that will come to rescue


India doesn't need others to fight its wars, it can take care of itself.


----------



## Post Colonnial

terranMarine said:


> what imagination are you talking about?
> 
> I don't know who Dali Lama is



come on don't say that. He will be very sad to know you don't know him


----------



## Jlaw

terranMarine said:


> In your universe perhaps, in our universe they are happy to be part of China
> 
> 
> Of course it's good for China seeing Tibetans getting their lives improved. Life is much better than those living in exile especially those seeking refuge in India. You wouldn't understand how good life is when there's no toilet in your home.


Those exiled Tibetans are very envious of their relatives in China. Deep inside they are regretting leaving China but cannot go back to reap the prosperity. Only way is they may plan for South Tibet to be under China's control.



John Reese said:


> Graves are enough to proove what happened there relatives of fallen soilder's still come there to homage to their loved ones
> 
> All Western experts compiled it history
> No one give shit abt CCP propoganda
> 
> Well CCP Army themself claims skrimmish happened
> 
> http://history.dwnews.com/news/2013-05-20/59183637-all.html
> 
> https://historysshadow.wordpress.com/tag/chola-incident/
> 
> *The Chinese propaganda machine will never ever allow the Nathula incident to be publicized as they had got a bloody nose in that skirmish.* They want to show to their sheeple that the PLA are invincible, like supermen from planet Krypton!
> 
> And the way they withdrew from the Somdorung Chu Valley in Arunachal in 1987 is more than shameful, when Gen Sundarjee warned them to get the fuk out of there or face the consequences of what happened at Nathula.
> 
> And the sheeple are out here on this very forum calling everything a piece of fiction!!
> 
> That's proof enough of CPC's brain washing of the Hans into believing that the PLA can never get hammered!!


Said the Indian with a white name




terranMarine said:


> Youtube has plenty of 1962 India's crushing defeat videos


Nehru was so heart-broken he died a few years later.



Beast said:


> Selective posting. Vietnam beat us in 1979, we kick them in 1989 spratly island battle. 1vs1 score.
> 
> China beat India in 1962 but India never beat Chinese. Score 1vs0.
> 
> At least Vietnamese fare better than India. What a shame!


Vietnam never defeated China. China's 1979 brief war was for another purpose which I won't discuss here. This thread is about how great India is so let's stick to this fantasy.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BHarwana

The power of a nation is not assessed by it's swords but by it's friends who are willing to die for the cause.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BHarwana

Loafer said:


> You as a pakistani will die for Allah's causes or a bunch of Godless Communists?


A friend is friend. If a Godless Communist can die and fight for us so can we. Pakistan is not raciest like India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Sanju said:


> Ask a common man in China, they will trust a Indian any day to a Pakistani. Chinese hate Muslims. The Gov.t is just pursuing it's interest. No Chinese will come to die for you if Pakistan & India goes to war.
> 
> Most of the countries you will mention as a close friend to Pakistan, I can prove with statistics & facts, they will trust India more. Name it & I will give proof. But remember when you confront & later when I give proof, can you accept it.


HAHAHAHA you are a joke when you come to forums and type such things. The biggest proof is Chinese defending Pakistan on this forum and Pakistani defending China. Poor Indians you must get your things straights. Even US nationals hate you and are killing Indians every day in US and are telling them to go home.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

Does anyone here see a pattern?

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/sikh...er-yelled-go-back-to-your-own-country.481615/

Srinivas Kuchibhotla (IT engineer assassinated)
Harnish Patel (store owner murdered)

Trump has issued an executive order to remove Indians permanently it seems, what do Indians do? discussing about the old geezer

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sanju

BHarwana said:


> HAHAHAHA you are a joke when you come to forums and type such things. The biggest proof is Chinese defending Pakistan on this forum and Pakistani defending China. Poor Indians you must get your things straights. Even US nationals hate you and are killing Indians every day in US and are telling them to go home.



If you have somebody whom you fear definitely they will join hands with another person who also fears the same.

Pakistan fears India & China doesn't want India to grow faster so it can be a threat. They are also scared due to Tibet & Dalai Lama. We actually don't have any problem with China. There is no hatred between common people. It's just when it comes to their selfish motives, they will stab even a friend. 

Just because they defend you here in the forum doesn't mean China loves Pakistanis & they are your friend. In this forum & your media many people has been saying Russia has ditched India for Pakistan. Does it mean Russia is Pakistan's friend & no more India's.


----------



## Tamilnadu

Beast said:


> Sure, I can post video of India suppression of peaceful demonstrator in Indian Kashmir. Kicking and beating up unarmed Kashmiri who wanted the India to go away.


you dint answer the simple what is china scared of a peaceful lama.


Two said:


> What???
> He fled Tibet to India? So how does he pursue Tibet independence? As we all know, has always insisted on the freedom fighters in Kashmir, Manipur and Assam, is because of the pursuit of freedom and independence, so they do not adhere to the left, with the India army to fight... Oh, he's a failed dreamer.


For you too,what is so scary about his holiness..


----------



## BHarwana

Mo12 said:


>


Remember what Trump said _BBC= Fake News_ lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBUS-CXK

Tamilnadu said:


> you dint answer the simple what is china scared of a peaceful lama.
> 
> For you too,what is so scary about his holiness..


So why are you against the freedom of the people of Kashmir? Please do not undermine the peace of Tibet. We don't want to be a turbulent country, just as we are in South Asia's biggest neighbor.


----------



## Paranoid Android

BHarwana said:


> Remember what Trump said _BBC= Fake News_ lol


I agree to you on this


----------



## cgy

BHarwana said:


> Remember what Trump said _BBC= Fake News_ lol


Bro ,we are so lucky to have each other，we would take care of each other,nothing can equal to friendship between China and Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

cgy said:


> Bro ,we are so lucky to have each other，we would take care of each other,nothing can equal to friendship between China and Pakistan


This some thing India hates most. Well Pakistan is also lucky to have a friend like China. India is a Jealous bit....


----------



## cgy

Serfdom in old Tibet, from tenth Century to the first half of twentieth Century. The living conditions of the serfs were extremely tragic. In order to prevent the serfs from escaping, the slave owners forced the slaves to carry on the chain work. More than 95% of the population in old Tibet were serfs and slaves，Born to work until death and suffer the pangs of hunger，create everything but can not keep















The total population of less than 5% of the officials, nobles and the upper Temple occupies almost the entire Tibet land, grassland and livestock.Born to enjoy everything without work












The slaves of Dalai lived in caves











A man who has been interrupted arm because he had the same name as his slave owner






The upper sect Lama harm human life as a sacrifice. In Fourteenth Century the Chinese records, already mentioned cover bone, using the human brain tibia, human skin, human heart such as a sacrifice.The old Tibet serfs if violated the "three lords" interests, law stipulates: "according to the different circumstances to dig their eyes, cut the meat, cut the tongue, hand cut, push the falling cliff, thrown into the water, killing or punishment, the future, so as not to follow suit, and the masses of serfs and slaves right" code "without any protection, serfs and slaves of persecution even shout" wronged "are illegal. It is these provisions of the "three big frightful to the ear, the Lord wants to implement various kinds of cruel punishment of serfs and slaves.

The eyes of the slave were removed











The arms of slaves











The slave skin was stripped by the slave owner





human skull talisman






Tibet slave owners use the serf peeling, made of a variety of indoor decoration, utensils or seats. Dalai's very often when people need intestines, human skin, it can be proved from a "heat": the need to eat Buddhist sieboldii, thorn needs four heads, ten pay, intestines clean blood, turbid blood, ruins of soil, widow of leprosy patients, all kinds of meat, heart, water, soil, shade of northward cyclone. Dog, human excrement, butcher's boots, for 20 days to the Ci Qu kang.

That year, Dalai Lama defected from Tibet, had taken 67 people leather and bone objects, then these people skin bone products, most of the Dalai Lama as a precious gift, were donated to the government of India, Europe and the United States government and the country's senior officials, it is reported that Dalai Lama presented to the American government two people a bone head skin Thangka, instruments, a human bone made of hand zhuanjingtong, two senior officials in the United States each get a Cangdao, scabbard is made of human skin. An actor in the United States has also been a human skin and the Tibetan Dao from Darai. Britain, France and Germany government and some senior officials have received DaLai LaMa of human skin products and bone objects. Ironically, had to put the Nobel Peace Prize awarded to the Nobel Prize Committee Darai has also accepted the skin of human bone products from Lama Dalai, one of which is human skin Thangka, a human skull talisman.

In this forum, the Indians like the Dalai Lama because of someone who can speak English and have enough money and free time to use Internet in India is often a high caste of India, they used to be slave owner too.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## rott

Sanju said:


> Ask a common man in China, they will trust a Indian any day to a Pakistani. Chinese hate Muslims. The Gov.t is just pursuing it's interest. No Chinese will come to die for you if Pakistan & India goes to war.
> 
> Most of the countries you will mention as a close friend to Pakistan, I can prove with statistics & facts, they will trust India more. Name it & I will give proof. But remember when you confront & later when I give proof, can you accept it.


What proof?
You just need to ask the Chinese here in PDF like me. We are your first hand proof. 
We hate terrorism regardless of religion. If you're a terrorist and you're a Hindu, you'll be hated.



Tamilnadu said:


> you dint answer the simple what is china scared of a peaceful lama.
> 
> For you too,what is so scary about his holiness..


You're confused with the word annoyance and scared.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tamilnadu

rott said:


> You're confused with the word annoyance and scared.


yeah,annoyance it is every time some world leader meets Dalai Lama ,you forigen office start issuing warnings,how is his going to another country and meeting the leaders effecting China to annoy it.


----------



## patman

best interview with the Dalai Lama i've seen , explains the entire china-tibet scenario , more impotently about Dalai Lama himself he's got a new fan now

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indika

patman said:


> best interview with the Dalai Lama i've seen , explains the entire china-tibet scenario , more impotently about Dalai Lama himself he's got a new fan now


lady gaga meets dalai lama for yoga and china bans her!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## patman

Indika said:


> lady gaga meets dalai lama for yoga and china bans her!


its funny because up until the late 60 tibet was viewed as occupied territory by USA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Keel

cgy said:


> Serfdom in old Tibet, from tenth Century to the first half of twentieth Century. The living conditions of the serfs were extremely tragic. In order to prevent the serfs from escaping, the slave owners forced the slaves to carry on the chain work. More than 95% of the population in old Tibet were serfs and slaves，Born to work until death and suffer the pangs of hunger，create everything but can not keep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The total population of less than 5% of the officials, nobles and the upper Temple occupies almost the entire Tibet land, grassland and livestock.Born to enjoy everything without work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The slaves of Dalai lived in caves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A man who has been interrupted arm because he had the same name as his slave owner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The upper sect Lama harm human life as a sacrifice. In Fourteenth Century the Chinese records, already mentioned cover bone, using the human brain tibia, human skin, human heart such as a sacrifice.The old Tibet serfs if violated the "three lords" interests, law stipulates: "according to the different circumstances to dig their eyes, cut the meat, cut the tongue, hand cut, push the falling cliff, thrown into the water, killing or punishment, the future, so as not to follow suit, and the masses of serfs and slaves right" code "without any protection, serfs and slaves of persecution even shout" wronged "are illegal. It is these provisions of the "three big frightful to the ear, the Lord wants to implement various kinds of cruel punishment of serfs and slaves.
> 
> The eyes of the slave were removed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The arms of slaves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The slave skin was stripped by the slave owner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> human skull talisman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tibet slave owners use the serf peeling, made of a variety of indoor decoration, utensils or seats. Dalai's very often when people need intestines, human skin, it can be proved from a "heat": the need to eat Buddhist sieboldii, thorn needs four heads, ten pay, intestines clean blood, turbid blood, ruins of soil, widow of leprosy patients, all kinds of meat, heart, water, soil, shade of northward cyclone. Dog, human excrement, butcher's boots, for 20 days to the Ci Qu kang.
> 
> That year, Dalai Lama defected from Tibet, had taken 67 people leather and bone objects, then these people skin bone products, most of the Dalai Lama as a precious gift, were donated to the government of India, Europe and the United States government and the country's senior officials, it is reported that Dalai Lama presented to the American government two people a bone head skin Thangka, instruments, a human bone made of hand zhuanjingtong, two senior officials in the United States each get a Cangdao, scabbard is made of human skin. An actor in the United States has also been a human skin and the Tibetan Dao from Darai. Britain, France and Germany government and some senior officials have received DaLai LaMa of human skin products and bone objects. Ironically, had to put the Nobel Peace Prize awarded to the Nobel Prize Committee Darai has also accepted the skin of human bone products from Lama Dalai, one of which is human skin Thangka, a human skull talisman.
> 
> In this forum, the Indians like the Dalai Lama because of someone who can speak English and have enough money and free time to use Internet in India is often a high caste of India, they used to be slave owner too.



Just a friendly reminder for the newbies: This forum has a very strict rule against posting of "gruesome" photos. The old dalai lama serfdom regime had plenty of those

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Keel

Properous, modern, advancing, cultural and religious intact Tibet:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Keel

Natural environment and wildlives protection, Tibet:

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## jkroo

Indians worship Dalai Lama. It's very Indian.
All former slavery masters seems to be treated very positive in India. Good for them. Most of the Indians in this thread are inconvincible and invincible . And I think an extremely inferiority complex may lead to this and talk is useless.

I just want to say let's cooperate together with Pakistanis , Bangladeshis, Nepalis and Sri Lankans to help them to be more prosperous and richer. Just let Indians play muds and fireworks themselves. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cgy

Zen0 said:


> Man and they say north korean propaganda is retarded.
> 
> Just imagine how deluded & brain washed the Chinese are if they think 6 million people lived in caves & eyes were ripped for fun 60 years ago .
> 
> 
> idk why i try to take these people seriously


what you think Tibet was 60 years ago due to your imagine and Dalais talking，what I think due to the real photograph and the interview program to the slaves.


idk why i try to take these indians seriously,their brains are not as good as our Pakistan brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tamilnadu

I too want to meet him someday.it will be such an honour...


----------



## powastick

He ain't going step one foot in China at all. Guess who had the last laugh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lonelyman

patman said:


> best interview with the Dalai Lama i've seen , explains the entire china-tibet scenario , more impotently about Dalai Lama himself he's got a new fan now



Very fake news, western propaganda, trump said it thousands of times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

patman said:


> best interview with the Dalai Lama i've seen , explains the entire china-tibet scenario , more impotently about Dalai Lama himself he's got a new fan now


He just destroyed Chinese argument on Tibet. @Oscar must watch.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

patman said:


> its funny because up until the late 60 tibet was viewed as occupied territory by USA



And same as what India view Tibet in 60s that's why the 62 drama has happened 



MilSpec said:


> He just destroyed Chinese argument on Tibet. @Oscar must watch.



He can bullsh1t what ever he wants, bottom line he will never got back to Tibet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

*Essential Tibet Travel (China) Beautiful Views: What to Know Before You Go #1*


 AstaTravelling
Published on Mar 5, 2017
Essential Tibet Travel (China) Beautiful Views: What to Know Before You Go #1

Tibet located in China

As entering from Nepal requires the Chinese Visa, you have first to get the permits, then on arrival in Nepal to process the China Visa through the travel agent handling your tour. ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Tamilnadu said:


> Tibet is beautiful ,it would have been such a great place with Dalai lama in Tibet.
> hope he and his followers return soon.



Wet dream , India can keep them and make sure your government well feed and well clothed them and they should have better living standard than average Indians, that what we Chinese wish for them... India should make sure they are treated well or India's image will be tarnished

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Laozi

*To Counter PM Narendra Modi's 'Make In India' Programme, China Has A Plan* 
 
Beijing: Increasing competition from India in foreign investment and a dwindling foreign exchange reserves has forced China to review its age-old practices.

President Xi Jinping has vowed that Beijing will continue to liberalise its economy on all fronts as his country finds its forex reserves - the world's largest - dip below USD 3 trillion, sparking concerns among Chinese policymakers.

With a renewed focus on Foreign Direct Investment or FDI, China is expected to aggressively vie with India for investments abroad. In the past few years, India has become a major destination for FDI under Prime Minister Narendra Modi's flagship 'Make In India' programme.

*ALSO ON MSN: China opens Tibet’s 2nd largest airport terminal near Arunachal Pradesh*

According to a Financial Times report, "In 2015, India was for the first time the leading country (USD 63 billion) in the world for FDI, overtaking the US (which had USD 59.6 billion of greenfield FDI) and China (USD 56.6 billion)."

Mr Jingping's remarks assume significance as China has been loosening its grip on foreign capital inflows, and reducing restrictive measures and opening more sectors.

Yesterday, Chinese Premier Li Keqiang in a government work report detailed "unprecedented" opening-up measures to the outside world under its flagship 'Made in China' initiative.

*ALSO READ: China equates Azad Kashmir, Taiwan*

"Foreign firms will be treated the same as domestic firms when it comes to licences applications, standard setting, government procurement and will enjoy same preferential policies under Made in China 2025 initiative," Mr Li said.

Foreign firms will be able to get listed on China's stock markets and issue bonds. They will be allowed to participate in national science and technology projects, he said.

China has been trying several measures to keep the economy floating and struggling to keep the growth rate steady. It has moderated its economic growth forecast for 2017 to "around 6.5 per cent" from the 6.7-7 per cent it had targeted last year.

This year's target is below expectations and signals that China is likely to embrace risk-control over short-term growth. Last year, China achieved a full-year growth of 6.7 per cent - its weakest since the 1990s.

http://www.msn.com/en-in/news/newsi...-a-plan/ar-AAnUcMZ?li=AAaeRVN&ocid=spartanntp


----------



## Srinivas

Chinese are no match to rising Indian FDI as they themselves are investing for profits in other countries.


----------



## third eye

I see no reason for competition. 

There is room for both nations to grow.


----------



## TaiShang

*Foreign direct investment, net inflows (BoP, current US$)*







*Foreign direct investment, net inflows (% of GDP)*





FDI as percentage of the GDP in China is declining while in India it is rising as of 2015.

Of course, a smaller percentage of FDI-to-GDO in China is still much larger than it is in India given that Indian GDP is much smaller.

Besides, China is not short of FDI and has always been one of the top destinations for high-end investment.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## qwerrty

Srinivas said:


> Chinese are no match to rising Indian FDI as they themselves are investing for profits in other countries.



yeah, china is no match to india in fidi 

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ow-in-2015-un-report/articleshow/52860180.cms
http://data.worldbank.org/indicator/BX.KLT.DINV.CD.WD?name_desc=false
http://unctad.org/en/PublicationsLibrary/wir2015_en.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

wow, another thread created to deliberately humiliate India, so many anti-india false flaggers!

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Surya 1

Laozi said:


> *To Counter PM Narendra Modi's 'Make In India' Programme, China Has A Plan*
> 
> Beijing: Increasing competition from India in foreign investment and a dwindling foreign exchange reserves has forced China to review its age-old practices.
> 
> President Xi Jinping has vowed that Beijing will continue to liberalise its economy on all fronts as his country finds its forex reserves - the world's largest - dip below USD 3 trillion, sparking concerns among Chinese policymakers.
> 
> With a renewed focus on Foreign Direct Investment or FDI, China is expected to aggressively vie with India for investments abroad. In the past few years, India has become a major destination for FDI under Prime Minister Narendra Modi's flagship 'Make In India' programme.
> 
> *ALSO ON MSN: China opens Tibet’s 2nd largest airport terminal near Arunachal Pradesh*
> 
> According to a Financial Times report, "In 2015, India was for the first time the leading country (USD 63 billion) in the world for FDI, overtaking the US (which had USD 59.6 billion of greenfield FDI) and China (USD 56.6 billion)."
> 
> Mr Jingping's remarks assume significance as China has been loosening its grip on foreign capital inflows, and reducing restrictive measures and opening more sectors.
> 
> Yesterday, Chinese Premier Li Keqiang in a government work report detailed "unprecedented" opening-up measures to the outside world under its flagship 'Made in China' initiative.
> 
> *ALSO READ: China equates Azad Kashmir, Taiwan*
> 
> "Foreign firms will be treated the same as domestic firms when it comes to licences applications, standard setting, government procurement and will enjoy same preferential policies under Made in China 2025 initiative," Mr Li said.
> 
> Foreign firms will be able to get listed on China's stock markets and issue bonds. They will be allowed to participate in national science and technology projects, he said.
> 
> China has been trying several measures to keep the economy floating and struggling to keep the growth rate steady. It has moderated its economic growth forecast for 2017 to "around 6.5 per cent" from the 6.7-7 per cent it had targeted last year.
> 
> This year's target is below expectations and signals that China is likely to embrace risk-control over short-term growth. Last year, China achieved a full-year growth of 6.7 per cent - its weakest since the 1990s.
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-in/news/newsi...-a-plan/ar-AAnUcMZ?li=AAaeRVN&ocid=spartanntp



China is totally on the back foot and we see that first time Chinese economic policies are reactive in nature compared to proactive earlier. China knows this and that is why they themselves are willing to Invest in India. India will be the new factory of the world. It will not produce low tech consumer goods but all sort of high tech goods including high tech defense weapons and planes.



Laozi said:


> According to a Financial Times report, "In 2015, India was for the first time the leading country (USD 63 billion) in the world for FDI, overtaking the US (which had USD 59.6 billion of greenfield FDI) and China (USD 56.6 billion)."



This is important. We need more and more FDI as well as domestic Investment. We need to spend money in R & D as well to emerge as a R & D hub of the world.


----------



## Jacob Martin

AndrewJin said:


> wow, another thread created to deliberately humiliate India, so many anti-india false flaggers!



This is exactly what I meant in my reply to the thread about Russians and Chinese being most optimistic about their future. As you can see, Indians can be equally optimistic with little to back it by way of facts and figures. 

This tends to happen when people blindly accept the government narrative at face value.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Verve

Sanju said:


> If you have somebody whom you fear definitely they will join hands with another person who also fears the same.
> 
> Pakistan fears India



You live in dream world! We Pakistanis do not fear death, you Indians are nothing to fear.

Watched some videos of this off the track old man. An honours psychiatry degree holder can give far better answers on compassion that this so-called Lama who has no patience with children of all living things that he would beat them - this is head of Buddhism!!? Seriously!?. 

Any % of Buddha reincarnated in this old fool is highly unlikely.

This man is just a politician disguised in the robes of a holy man.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> wow, another thread created to deliberately humiliate India, so many anti-india false flaggers!



India needs to beat rising SEA countries first to vie for high quality investment as it offers very little value in terms of logistics, human resources, bureaucracy etc.

With its low-wage labor advantage, it needs to compete against the likes of Bangladesh, Vietnam, Cambodia to ensure that low-end production such as textile and plastics would flow to India.

Hence, their meager 50+ investment means little in terms of value generated.

China does not particularly stand on a perfect foot, either, but, it has much much better environment for investment from every angles other than cheap labor. That explain the over time changing make up of FDI flow into China from low end to high end.

India plays in a much lower league and competition there is cut-throat. FDI to India increases or decreases does not really concern China because the two are in two different levels of development. China has long passed Make in China stage.

For instance, FDI to labor intensive industries is decreasing while technology and services are growing. In 2014, FDI to capital-intensive industries was about 34% if the total FDI to China.

It has probably dropped even further while the overall amount increased.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Surya 1

TaiShang said:


> With its low-wage labor advantage, it needs to compete against the likes of Bangladesh, Vietnam, Cambodia to ensure that low-end production such as textile and plastics would flow to India.



We are not in a race of low labor cost goods. We are in a race of high skilled labor jobs such as software development, R & D, management, Education, Designing and manufacturing high tech goods etc.


----------



## patman

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> And same as what India view Tibet in 60s that's why the 62 drama has happened



what a load of nonsense.

India recognized Tibet as a autonomous part of China in 1950, at least try do do research.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## P@nThEr

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Wet dream , India can keep them and make sure your government well feed and well clothed them and they should have better living standard than average Indians, that what we Chinese wish for them... India should make sure they are treated well or India's image will be tarnished


Everything is not about living standard my friend else the world would have been different..
It seems u r having a stroke over a 70 yr old diabetics patient..


----------



## patman

lol can you imagine that china paints the dalilama as a terrorist ,  he has the support of nearly every highest authoritarian figure in the world for his stand



support from clinton





support from obama





support from bush




support from the pope francis




support from Pope Paul VI






support from saint mother theresa 




supported by David Cameron




support from Gordon Brown


----------



## cgy

patman said:


> ...



I feel happy that Indians believe in Dalai's lies, because Dalai can do nothing but waste our enemy's money.

I feel unhappy because that stupid indian may cheat our Pakistani brother.

So，I want to explain what the picture talking about.





March 17, 2008 (according to the global network reported), BBC published a picture on the website, that is China police help medical staff injured in an ambulance scene, but the picture is given that BBC wrote: "there are a lot of troops in Lhasa". In addition, the British "times" and other media also reported in the use of "military repression", "force control", "Tibetans killed hundreds of people," and so the distortion of the truth of the text.







March 18, 2008 (according to the global network reported in Germany), "Berlin morning news" will be a Chinese police rescue was attacked the masses that is in the photo "collection"; a picture of the FOX said, "China soldiers" protesters to pull the truck, but the picture is shown in India police. German NTV television station reported in the incident occurred in Tibet, Nepal was used by the police to arrest protesters of the TV screen.






German RTL television reported false







The women in this picture is a drug traffickers and human traffickers. In addition, she is Han nationality, this event happened in Henan Province，not in 2008, but nearly 30 years ago (This gun is really old).





You think the Han people put the fire, smashed the car, do damage？

























98.2%of the damage was caused by the Zang (Tibetan) nationality.
You can easily find that Lama carried a weapon，police carried a shield.
Who is the murderer？





The same time，87% of the firefighters are Han nationality. Look at their face, you can easily find that.





Look at their face,and make comparison with the picture under





People in first picture is the Han nationality,the second is the Zang (Tibetan) nationality,their hats and clothes were totally different.

What they were doing was the same：Slaves who had been oppressed and enslaved for a long time were in control of their own destiny. They were burning usurious and loan personal attachment.

You can see the smile on their face,these picture happened in December 1949 （picture1）and July 1959 (picture 2)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SBUS-CXK

Surya 1 said:


> China is totally on the back foot and we see that first time Chinese economic policies are reactive in nature compared to proactive earlier. China knows this and that is why they themselves are willing to Invest in India. India will be the new factory of the world. It will not produce low tech consumer goods but all sort of high tech goods including high tech defense weapons and planes.


Yes. China has been in the position of the world's top 3 arms exporter, waiting for India to enter top 10



Surya 1 said:


> This is important. We need more and more FDI as well as domestic Investment. We need to spend money in R & D as well to emerge as a R & D hub of the world.


http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...China-US-South-Korea/articleshow/38634329.cms

So, I want to say only one word —— don‘t need to say too much.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

AndrewJin said:


> wow, another thread created to deliberately humiliate India, so many anti-india false flaggers!



Not really. 

There are just too many delusional Indians. 

I just read an article that said that India is way ahead of China in Space, Software, and IT!!!


----------



## terranMarine

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Not really.
> 
> There are just too many delusional Indians.
> 
> I just read an article that said that India is way ahead of China in Space, Software, and IT!!!



Do share the link with us

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

patman said:


> lol can you imagine that china paints the dalilama as a terrorist ,  he has the support of nearly every highest authoritarian figure in the world for his stand
> 
> 
> 
> support from clinton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> support from obama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> support from bush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> support from the pope francis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> support from Pope Paul VI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> support from saint mother theresa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> supported by David Cameron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> support from Gordon Brown



No he has the support of no by highest authoritarian figures in the world but the highest hypocrite figures in the world include India, Dalai is used as leverage to extract some economic or political concession from China but most the time these figures got the middle finger from China and to vent their frustration, they just have photo op claim to achieve victory over China...what a pathetic losers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> No he has the support of no by highest authoritarian figures in the world but the highest hypocrite figures in the world include India, Dalai is used as leverage to extract some economic or political concession from China but most the time these figures got the middle finger from China and to vent their frustration, they just have photo op claim to achieve victory over China...what a pathetic losers.


The best solution would be to just ask KIM JONG to test one missile towards India and he will put Indian A** to rest.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

BHarwana said:


> The best solution would be to just ask KIM JONG to test one missile towards India and he will put Indian A** to rest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nan Yang

Surya 1 said:


> We are not in a race of low labor cost goods. We are in a race of high skilled labor jobs such as software development, R & D, management, Education, Designing and manufacturing high tech goods etc.


Delusional you are. 
Labor intensive low cost manufacturing is exactly what India need to suck up all your unskilled demographic.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Not really.
> 
> There are just too many delusional Indians.
> 
> I just read an article that said that India is way ahead of China in Space, Software, and IT!!!


What is the purpose of such ill-informed articles? Why not tell the truth so that people can be really stimulated to make efforts?



Jacob Martin said:


> This is exactly what I meant in my reply to the thread about Russians and Chinese being most optimistic about their future. As you can see, Indians can be equally optimistic with little to back it by way of facts and figures.
> 
> This tends to happen when people blindly accept the government narrative at face value.


This is not optimism.
This is false information to make people stupid and ignorant.
I could assume it is the Chinese government that finances such news websites.

The biggest enemy a country could have is the compatriots themselves who are the biggest hindrance to a country's development.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tamilnadu

so now will the chinese companies who have set up business to manufacture in India going back to china.


----------



## Jacob Martin

AndrewJin said:


> What is the purpose of such ill-informed articles? Why not tell the truth so that people can be really stimulated to make efforts?
> 
> 
> This is not optimism.
> This is false information to make people stupid and ignorant.
> I could assume it is the Chinese government that finances such news websites.
> 
> The biggest enemy a country could have is the compatriots themselves who are the biggest hindrance to a country's development.



This narrative is built on doctored economic statistics. A GDP/FDI based evaluation of economic performance can lead to such distortion wherein the numbers don't match the reality we see all around us. 

Up until now, there was little premium on economic indices in India, because they were not a politically important issue. So while there can be a debate on the quality of the statistical data and methods of computation, there was no incentive and no reason for the government to tamper with figures. However, in recent years, a much larger number of people are taking interest in performance indicators and therefore the need to "show" better performance.

In this, we are actually late in the game.


----------



## AndrewJin

Tamilnadu said:


> so now will the chinese companies who have set up business to manufacture in India going back to china.


Stupid argument.

Chinese companies have manufacturing bases all around the world to make money in each domestic market as to support a highly competitive manufacturing chain in China. I am never proud of made in China iPhones, but I am proud that our own smart phone brands such as One Plus and OPPO could grasp an increasing share of India's domestic market.

The bigger success they have abroad, the higher China's key component manufacturers climb the lucrative manufacturing chain. A *China-East Asia-ASEAN manufacturing chain* is never so strong and unconquerable.

Welcome to join this chain!



TaiShang said:


> India needs to beat rising SEA countries first to vie for high quality investment as it offers very little value in terms of logistics, human resources, bureaucracy etc.
> 
> With its low-wage labor advantage, it needs to compete against the likes of Bangladesh, Vietnam, Cambodia to ensure that low-end production such as textile and plastics would flow to India.
> 
> Hence, their meager 50+ investment means little in terms of value generated.
> 
> China does not particularly stand on a perfect foot, either, but, it has much much better environment for investment from every angles other than cheap labor. That explain the over time changing make up of FDI flow into China from low end to high end.
> 
> *India plays in a much lower league and competition there is cut-throat. FDI to India increases or decreases does not really concern China because the two are in two different levels of development. China has long passed Make in China stage.*
> 
> For instance, FDI to labor intensive industries is decreasing while technology and services are growing. In 2014, FDI to capital-intensive industries was about 34% if the total FDI to China.
> 
> It has probably dropped even further while the overall amount increased.


You r absolutely right.

We are in completely different levels of FDI, technology, innovation, scientific researches, etc.

Now, what we are doing is centering around automation, IoT industry, cloud-based technology and high-end equipment manufacturing.

What we have witnessed is an unprecedented (unpresidented?) surge in investments of robots, tunnel boring machines, precision instruments, nano materials, graphite batteries, high-speed trains, 5G communication, quantum communication, super computers, civil and military drones, new-energy vehicles, etc.

These two countries do not compete in such areas at large.
No competition and no overlap in most sectors.
Our major competitors are countries like *South Korea, Japan and Germany *
in the fiercely competitive tech revolution which is not incoming but ongoing.
We are talking about* manufacturing 4.0, 2025, 2050.*
We are not talking about preliminary assembling lines and hand-made clothes.










TBMs for Sydney Metro

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## rcrmj

Surya 1 said:


> We are not in a race of low labor cost goods. We are in a race of high skilled labor jobs such as software development, R & D, management, Education, Designing and manufacturing high tech goods etc.


what have you been smoking, India in the field of high manufacturing? in you wild delusion kid```India is a factor driven primitive economy accroding to WIPO annual reports, and according to WB annual statistics India's high-tech exports are like 10% of S.K and China is 2 times of the U.S`````what nonsescial propaganda you've been fed by your funny media?
there are two biggest lies in 21st century
1: 40% scientists are Indian in NASA
2: India is an IT powerhouse
you people are really have no shame of lying with straight face, arent you?

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Nilgiri

AndrewJin said:


> Stupid argument.
> 
> Chinese companies have manufacturing bases all around the world to make money in each domestic market as to support a highly competitive manufacturing chain in China. I am never proud of made in China iPhones, but I am proud that our own smart phone brands such as One Plus and OPPO could grasp an increasing share of India's domestic market.
> 
> The bigger success they have abroad, the higher China's key component manufacturers climb the lucrative manufacturing chain. A *China-East Asia-ASEAN manufacturing chain* is never so strong and unconquerable.
> 
> Welcome to join this chain!
> 
> 
> You r absolutely right.
> 
> We are in completely different levels of FDI, technology, innovation, scientific researches, etc.
> 
> Now, what we are doing is centering around automation, IoT industry, cloud-based technology and high-end equipment manufacturing.
> 
> What we have witnessed is an unprecedented (unpresidented?) surge in investments of robots, tunnel boring machines, precision instruments, nano materials, graphite batteries, high-speed trains, 5G communication, quantum communication, super computers, civil and military drones, new-energy vehicles, etc.
> 
> These two countries do not compete in such areas at large.
> No competition and no overlap in most sectors.
> Our major competitors are countries like *South Korea, Japan and Germany *
> in the fiercely competitive tech revolution which is not incoming but ongoing.
> We are talking about* manufacturing 4.0, 2025, 2050.*
> We are not talking about preliminary assembling lines and hand-made clothes.
> 
> View attachment 382425
> View attachment 382427
> 
> 
> TBMs for Sydney Metro



Please stop using 2013 data.

Have a look at 2015 now:

http://data.worldbank.org/indicator/NV.IND.MANF.CD?locations=IN-GB-BR-RU-FR-IT-KR

India is ranked 6th after South Korea and estimated around 310 billion USD of current dollar MVA output.

India ranked 5th in total industrial value added in current dollar:

http://data.worldbank.org/indicator/NV.IND.TOTL.CD?locations=IN-FR-KR-GB-IT-BR-RU

Besides we do not care that much what the US dollar demand is for our production right now compared to getting our production from its very low levels pre 90s. We do not have US dollar price levels inside India neither do we have their specific consumption basket. 

Thus physical consumption levels matter much more....we can worry more about about nominal rankings once trade becomes more important to us, if it ever does. For now push realised physical consumption (PPP) and chart nominal behind is as much as possible (but not priority). There is a long road behind us and a long road ahead of us....but I do remember the days our industrial output was less than Sweden's (we were ranked way below 20 even 30). Now its bigger than the UK's. By 2020 onwards it will only continue to grow and outrank first Germany and then Japan over time....albeit more slower outranking time since there are fewer countries above us.


----------



## fallstuff

Indians collectively suffer from Grandiosity, a classic symptom of bipolar disorder.



> *Grandiosity refers to an unrealistic sense of superiority*—a sustained view of oneself as better than others that causes the narcissist to view others with disdain or as inferior—as well as to a sense of uniqueness: the belief that few others have anything in common with oneself and that one can only be understood by a few or very special people.[1] It also occurs in reactive attachment disorder.[2]
> 
> Grandiosity is chiefly associated with narcissistic personality disorder, but also commonly features in manic or hypomanic episodes of bipolar disorder.[3]
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandiosity






> The term "*grandiosity*" is used to describe the larger-than-life *feelings*of superiority often experienced by those in a manic or hypomanic episode.Jul 14, 2016.
> 
> https://www.verywell.com/grandiosity-in-bipolar-disorder-definition-and-stories-378818



We common people call these folks nutcases !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lonelyman

Tamilnadu said:


> I too want to meet him someday.it will be such an honour...


he lives in your country, you don't even need a visa, why don't you just go but wasting time posting provocative nonsense here?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rott

cgy said:


> I feel happy that Indians believe in Dalai's lies, because Dalai can do nothing but waste our enemy's money.
> 
> I feel unhappy because that stupid indian may cheat our Pakistani brother.
> 
> So，I want to explain what the picture talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> March 17, 2008 (according to the global network reported), BBC published a picture on the website, that is China police help medical staff injured in an ambulance scene, but the picture is given that BBC wrote: "there are a lot of troops in Lhasa". In addition, the British "times" and other media also reported in the use of "military repression", "force control", "Tibetans killed hundreds of people," and so the distortion of the truth of the text.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> March 18, 2008 (according to the global network reported in Germany), "Berlin morning news" will be a Chinese police rescue was attacked the masses that is in the photo "collection"; a picture of the FOX said, "China soldiers" protesters to pull the truck, but the picture is shown in India police. German NTV television station reported in the incident occurred in Tibet, Nepal was used by the police to arrest protesters of the TV screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German RTL television reported false
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The women in this picture is a drug traffickers and human traffickers. In addition, she is Han nationality, this event happened in Henan Province，not in 2008, but nearly 30 years ago (This gun is really old).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think the Han people put the fire, smashed the car, do damage？
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 98.2%of the damage was caused by the Zang (Tibetan) nationality.
> You can easily find that Lama carried a weapon，police carried a shield.
> Who is the murderer？
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same time，87% of the firefighters are Han nationality. Look at their face, you can easily find that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at their face,and make comparison with the picture under
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People in first picture is the Han nationality,the second is the Zang (Tibetan) nationality,their hats and clothes were totally different.
> 
> What they were doing was the same：Slaves who had been oppressed and enslaved for a long time were in control of their own destiny. They were burning usurious and loan personal attachment.
> 
> You can see the smile on their face,these picture happened in December 1949 （picture1）and July 1959 (picture 2)


First off, welcome to the forum. 
2nd, you can't convince the people who do not want to be convinced. They are hardwired to believe anything against China. So it's waste of time to engage them. Having said that, it's a real value for a neutral spectator.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

lonelyman said:


> he lives in your country, you don't even need a visa, why don't you just go but wasting time posting provocative nonsense here?



 maybe he's waiting China's visa...I mean permission to met Dalai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

wow..this topic is going for 8 page...Amazing...


cgy said:


> I feel happy that Indians believe in Dalai's lies, because Dalai can do nothing but waste our enemy's money.
> 
> I feel unhappy because that stupid indian may cheat our Pakistani brother.
> 
> So，I want to explain what the picture talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> March 17, 2008 (according to the global network reported), BBC published a picture on the website, that is China police help medical staff injured in an ambulance scene, but the picture is given that BBC wrote: "there are a lot of troops in Lhasa". In addition, the British "times" and other media also reported in the use of "military repression", "force control", "Tibetans killed hundreds of people," and so the distortion of the truth of the text.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> March 18, 2008 (according to the global network reported in Germany), "Berlin morning news" will be a Chinese police rescue was attacked the masses that is in the photo "collection"; a picture of the FOX said, "China soldiers" protesters to pull the truck, but the picture is shown in India police. German NTV television station reported in the incident occurred in Tibet, Nepal was used by the police to arrest protesters of the TV screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German RTL television reported false
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The women in this picture is a drug traffickers and human traffickers. In addition, she is Han nationality, this event happened in Henan Province，not in 2008, but nearly 30 years ago (This gun is really old).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think the Han people put the fire, smashed the car, do damage？
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 98.2%of the damage was caused by the Zang (Tibetan) nationality.
> You can easily find that Lama carried a weapon，police carried a shield.
> Who is the murderer？
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same time，87% of the firefighters are Han nationality. Look at their face, you can easily find that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at their face,and make comparison with the picture under
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People in first picture is the Han nationality,the second is the Zang (Tibetan) nationality,their hats and clothes were totally different.
> 
> What they were doing was the same：Slaves who had been oppressed and enslaved for a long time were in control of their own destiny. They were burning usurious and loan personal attachment.
> 
> You can see the smile on their face,these picture happened in December 1949 （picture1）and July 1959 (picture 2)




Honestly, i am least worried what is happening in Tibet. This is something between China and Tibet people will decide..Dalai Lama is not fighting a terrorist movement like you are facing in your Muslim majority province....If you think Dalai Lama is doing it, then you should take some corrective action so that violence should not be a means to get independence...India is alligned with you...But what is the big fuss about Dalai Lama visiting to different parts of our country...Do not we have enough issue to deal with it rather than dealing with Dalali Lama??? When China feels that Masood Azhar is a saint, then it is hilarious to see your complain about Dalai Lama....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rott

Surya 1 said:


> We are not in a race of low labor cost goods. We are in a race of high skilled labor jobs such as software development, R & D, management, Education, Designing and manufacturing high tech goods etc.


@AndrewJin, another false-flagger trying to defame India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surya 1

rcrmj said:


> what have you been smoking, India in the field of high manufacturing? in you wild delusion kid```India is a factor driven primitive economy accroding to WIPO annual reports, and according to WB annual statistics India's high-tech exports are like 10% of S.K and China is 2 times of the U.S`````what nonsescial propaganda you've been fed by your funny media?
> there are two biggest lies in 21st century
> 1: 40% scientists are Indian in NASA
> 2: India is an IT powerhouse
> you people are really have no shame of lying with straight face, arent you?



recently US labor department has published the DATA of profession of various ethnicity in US. Indians are top as software programmer, Engineers and doctors while Chinese are top in in the profession of chefs, labor and clerical jobs. We are famous as doctors, engineers and IT professional and not as Piza boys running here and there to deliver the Piza before it becomes cold in lust of few sent tips.



Nan Yang said:


> Delusional you are.
> Labor intensive low cost manufacturing is exactly what India need to suck up all your unskilled demographic.



Low skilled jobs are always good for employment but read my post carefully. I said that we are not in race means if those jobs come here it is fine but our core competence is high skilled jobs delivered at lower cost compared to anywhere in the world.


----------



## Nilgiri

fallstuff said:


> Indians collectively suffer from the Grandiosity, a classic symptom of bipolar disorder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We common people call these folks nutcases !!!



You know whats way worse? Being from a group of people that project false genocide claims (as high as 3 million), that cannot be questioned or challenged (by law!).... to hide the fact they basically suck at warfare and higher level thinking.

Don't know what that is a symptom of, but its quite a peculiar one.

Then one of those talking about who is suffering from grandiosity (that too as a collective nation no less instead of specifying defence/online sort of people)...is quite rich.


----------



## Dungeness

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Not really.
> 
> *There are just too many delusional Indians. *
> 
> I just read an article that said that India is way ahead of China in Space, Software, and IT!!!



This is indeed an interesting phenomenon. In a country that prides itself for its free press, shouldn't people develop the basic skill of critical thinking?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Dungeness said:


> This is indeed an interesting phenomenon. In a country that prides itself for its free press, shouldn't people develop the basic skill of critical thinking?


They have never heard of the term "critical thinking".



rott said:


> @AndrewJin, another false-flagger trying to defame India.


Yes, such members under indian flag make stupid comments as to humiliate india as a country....
Real patriotic and informed indians are not like that.



Nilgiri said:


> Please stop using 2013 data.
> 
> Have a look at 2015 now:
> 
> http://data.worldbank.org/indicator/NV.IND.MANF.CD?locations=IN-GB-BR-RU-FR-IT-KR
> 
> India is ranked 6th after South Korea and estimated around 310 billion USD of current dollar MVA output.
> 
> India ranked 5th in total industrial value added in current dollar:
> 
> http://data.worldbank.org/indicator/NV.IND.TOTL.CD?locations=IN-FR-KR-GB-IT-BR-RU
> 
> Besides we do not care that much what the US dollar demand is for our production right now compared to getting our production from its very low levels pre 90s. We do not have US dollar price levels inside India neither do we have their specific consumption basket.
> 
> Thus physical consumption levels matter much more....we can worry more about about nominal rankings once trade becomes more important to us, if it ever does. For now push realised physical consumption (PPP) and chart nominal behind is as much as possible (but not priority). There is a long road behind us and a long road ahead of us....but I do remember the days our industrial output was less than Sweden's (we were ranked way below 20 even 30). Now its bigger than the UK's. By 2020 onwards it will only continue to grow and outrank first Germany and then Japan over time....albeit more slower outranking time since there are fewer countries above us.



This database misses important countries.


----------



## Nilgiri

AndrewJin said:


> This database misses important countries.



Like which ones? I put in the countries in your ranking from 2013 that were ranked above India up to South Korea. The jump to top 4 (Germany upwards) is quite big and established so I didn't include those in the link.

The outranking is happening in such short period because many of the more developed countries industrial and manufacturing outputs are declining in dollar terms over last few years. Larger scale, accelerated sustained organic growth (in USD terms) like seen earlier in India will need completion/implementation of more reforms and improvement of NPA scenario which is still ongoing right now.

If you have a better database for the recent years up to 2016, lets see it.


----------



## AndrewJin

Nilgiri said:


> Like which ones? I put in the countries in your ranking from 2013 that were ranked above India up to South Korea. The jump to top 4 (Germany upwards) is quite big and established so I didn't include those in the link.
> 
> The outranking is happening in such short period because many of the more developed countries industrial and manufacturing outputs are declining in dollar terms over last few years.
> 
> If you have a better database for the recent years up to 2016, lets see it.


Incomplete data

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

AndrewJin said:


> Incomplete data



Compared to? You realise all outputs are essentially estimates in the end right?


----------



## AndrewJin

rcrmj said:


> what have you been smoking, India in the field of high manufacturing? in you wild delusion kid```India is a factor driven primitive economy accroding to WIPO annual reports, and according to WB annual statistics India's high-tech exports are like 10% of S.K and China is 2 times of the U.S`````what nonsescial propaganda you've been fed by your funny media?
> there are two biggest lies in 21st century
> 1: 40% scientists are Indian in NASA
> 2: India is an IT powerhouse
> you people are really have no shame of lying with straight face, arent you?



Why r they so proud of those Sikh, Tamil, etc abroad who are not even indian citizens?
Isn't that proves their own country is a disaster?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lil Mathew

*China must avoid arrogance over India's manufacturing: Chinese media*

BEIJING: It will be a "very dangerous venture" if China adopts an arrogant attitude towards India's manufacturing surge and ignores the country's competitiveness, state-run Chinese media warned today.

China should pay more attention to India's increasing manufacturing competitiveness, an article in the website of the state-run Global Times said, cautioning the Chinese industry against complacency.

"Scholars should make a careful analysis about the soaring growth to find out whether this is merely a flash in the pan or a result of subtle changes in competition in the manufacturing sector," it said.

"Although it is too early to say that India will replace China as a manufacturing giant, as it is not easy to form a complete industry chain from screw to commercial airliner in a short time, increased competitiveness from Indian-made products should be closely watched," it said.

"Official data showing India's January exports to China soared 42 per cent year-on-year was overlooked by most Chinese analysts, but it will be a very dangerous venture if China adopts an arrogant attitude toward India's increasing competitiveness," it said.

Official data showing India's January exports to China soared 42 per cent year-on-year which was overlooked by most Chinese analysts, but it will be a "very dangerous venture" if attention is being paid to bright points in the country's economy, the article said.

"What cannot be overlooked is the increasing competitiveness of the manufacturing sector in India," it said.

The sudden increase in India's exports is a surprise for the Chinese as India's trade continued to jump year on year. It soared to over USD 46 billion in over USD 70 billion bilateral trade.


----------



## rcrmj

Surya 1 said:


> recently US labor department has published the DATA of profession of various ethnicity in US. Indians are top as software programmer, Engineers and doctors while chinese are top in in the profession of chefs, labor and clerical jobs. *We are famous as doctors, engineers and IT professional *and not as Piza boys running here and there to deliver the Piza before it becomes cold in lust of few sent tips.
> .


and yet, reality tells otherwise, India is still a factor driven primitive society, has no position on world's tech fields```

besides the data showes those are American Indian, has nothing to do with primitive India. for top 100 most used apps, webs, softare, games, industrial designing kits, data processing software/hardware and AI technology companies, you cant find any Indian company or Indian architects that actually designed/made/implemented them. Because they are all dominated by Chinese, Japanese, German, Dutche, American, Swedish and Finnish companies.

bottom line is, you are living in a delusion, that is so grandiose that will be a laughter for many years to come. your country is a complete joke to be honest

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

AndrewJin said:


> wow, another thread created to deliberately humiliate India, so many anti-india false flaggers!


I have a funny feeling many Indians here are Pakistanis and others pretending to be Indians by posting these articles making India the butt end of jokes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hoangsa74

rcrmj said:


> 1: *40% scientists are Indian in NASA*


that's one hell of a supa powa claim. the total % of Asian working for NASA does not exceed 5%

http://bestplacestowork.org/BPTW/rankings/detail/NN00


----------



## Dungeness

Lil Mathew said:


> *China must avoid arrogance over India's manufacturing: Chinese media*
> 
> BEIJING: It will be a "very dangerous venture" if China adopts an arrogant attitude towards India's manufacturing surge and ignores the country's competitiveness, state-run Chinese media warned today.
> 
> China should pay more attention to India's increasing manufacturing competitiveness, an article in the website of the state-run Global Times said, cautioning the Chinese industry against complacency.
> 
> "Scholars should make a careful analysis about the soaring growth to find out whether this is merely a flash in the pan or a result of subtle changes in competition in the manufacturing sector," it said.
> 
> "Although it is too early to say that India will replace China as a manufacturing giant, as it is not easy to form a complete industry chain from screw to commercial airliner in a short time, increased competitiveness from Indian-made products should be closely watched," it said.
> 
> "Official data showing India's January exports to China soared 42 per cent year-on-year was overlooked by most Chinese analysts, but it will be a very dangerous venture if China adopts an arrogant attitude toward India's increasing competitiveness," it said.
> 
> Official data showing India's January exports to China soared 42 per cent year-on-year which was overlooked by most Chinese analysts, but it will be a "very dangerous venture" if attention is being paid to bright points in the country's economy, the article said.
> 
> "What cannot be overlooked is the increasing competitiveness of the manufacturing sector in India," it said.
> 
> The sudden increase in India's exports is a surprise for the Chinese as India's trade continued to jump year on year. It soared to over USD 46 billion in over USD 70 billion bilateral trade.



Exaggerated title on a heavily doctored content published on India media doesn't make it "Chinese Media". So typical! 

In general, Chinese do not adopt an arrogant attitude toward India's true competitiveness, but we do have an "attitude issue" toward your tendency to exaggerate, to boast and to brag.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

Dungeness said:


> Exaggerated title on a heavily doctored content published on India media doesn't make it "Chinese Media". So typical!
> 
> In general, Chinese do not adapt an arrogant attitude toward India's true competitiveness, but we do have an "attitude issue" toward your tendency to exaggerate, to boast and to brag.


I could never find the Chinese article the lying Indian news quote from. India news is not telling the truth. Fake news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Jlaw said:


> I have a funny feeling many Indians here are Pakistanis and others pretending to be Indians by posting these articles making India the butt end if jokes.


I agree.
Some indians I know in person (who have experienced the reality in China) are very sensible, unlike those false flaggers.



Dungeness said:


> Exaggerated title on a heavily doctored content published on India media doesn't make it "Chinese Media". So typical!
> 
> In general, Chinese do not adapt an arrogant attitude toward India's true competitiveness, but we do have an "attitude issue" toward your tendency to exaggerate, to boast and to brag.


Bragging on nothing is sometime we should learn from those false flaggers.


----------



## Dungeness

Jlaw said:


> I could never find the chibese article the lying Indian news quote from . India news is not telling the truth. Fake news




Here is the original article on GT.

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1035781.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

Dungeness said:


> Here is the original article on GT.
> 
> http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1035781.shtml


First time. The writer is being overly cautious . Look like we will see more news where Indian reporters just provide their opinion about a Chinese news piece lol.


----------



## Surya 1

rcrmj said:


> and yet, reality tells otherwise, India is still a factor driven primitive society, has no position on world's tech fields`



But your president took pride as an Asian nation while we launch mission to Mars. For us primitive society is not an offense because our ancestors invented Zero and mathematics and many placatory motions fact when you guys used to live in caves.


rcrmj said:


> besides the data showes those are American Indian, has nothing to do with primitive India. for top 100 most used apps, webs, softare, games, industrial designing kits, data processing software/hardware and AI technology companies, you cant find any Indian company or Indian architects that actually designed/made/implemented them. Because they are all dominated by Chinese, Japanese, German, Dutche, American, Swedish and Finnish companies.



Who gave you this information. Was you taught all this in reeducation camp of CPC? Do you know that all those techies were educated in india including some small and big universities in India?

naturally I can understand your envy because you can not give a single name of a Chinese head of Multinational corporation against 10 name I could give.


rcrmj said:


> bottom line is, you are living in a delusion, that is so grandiose that will be a laughter for many years to come. your country is a complete joke to be honest



This itself shows your knowledge and your born and bought. I need not say anything more. When you guys open your mouth, you tell a lots of things about yourself.


----------



## Dungeness

Jlaw said:


> First time. *The writer is being overly cautious* . Look like we will see more news where Indian reporters just provide their opinion about a Chinese news piece lol.




We tend to give more credit to our opponents than what they actually worth, so called ”料敌从宽 预己从严“，but it is a good thing to alarm ourselves not to let our guard down.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rcrmj

Surya 1 said:


> But your president took pride as an Asian nation while we launch mission to Mars. For us primitive society is not an offense because our ancestors invented Zero and mathematics and many placatory motions fact when you guys used to live in caves.
> 
> 
> Who gave you this information. Was you taught all this in reeducation camp of CPC? Do you know that all those techies were educated in india including some small and big universities in India?
> 
> naturally I can understand your envy because you can not give a single name of a chinese head of Multinational corporation against 10 name I could give.
> 
> 
> This itself shows your knowledge and your born and bought. I need not say anything more. When you guys open your mouth, you tell a lots of things about yourself.


lol, have a nice time digging professional statistcis from WIPO, WB, IM, Thomas Reuters, and PCT, all the figures and reality burries over there, unless you only feeding those nonsenses from your funny hindu media.

ok, now tell me 10 Indian companies that actually have a sit at world's high tech sector? for the Chinese one, you can find out on WIPO, WB, IM, Thomas Reuters, and PCT sites... you can use google in case you are clueless of how to find them```stupidity, igonrance, mentalmusterbation is a blessing to most of you people I guess



hoangsa74 said:


> that's one hell of a supa powa claim. the total % of Asian working for NASA does not exceed 5%
> 
> http://bestplacestowork.org/BPTW/rankings/detail/NN00


and those Indian are firmly to believe that 40% of NASA scientists are Indian```````

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

rcrmj said:


> lol, have a nice time digging professional statistcis from WIPO, WB, IM, Thomas Reuters, and PCT, all the figures and reality burries over there, unless you only feeding those nonsenses from your funny hindu media.
> 
> ok, now tell me 10 Indian companies that actually have a sit at world's high tech sector? for the Chinese one, you can find out on WIPO, WB, IM, Thomas Reuters, and PCT sites... you can use google in case you are clueless of how to find them```stupidity, igonrance, mentalmusterbation is a blessing to most of you people I guess
> 
> 
> and those Indian are firmly to believe that 40% of NASA scientists are Indian```````


They do believe........
It's a FACT in their hilarious media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surya 1

rcrmj said:


> lol, have a nice time digging professional statistcis from WIPO, WB, IM, Thomas Reuters, and PCT, all the figures and reality burries over there, unless you only feeding those nonsenses from your funny hindu media.
> 
> ok, now tell me 10 Indian companies that actually have a sit at world's high tech sector? for the Chinese one, you can find out on WIPO, WB, IM, Thomas Reuters, and PCT sites... you can use google in case you are clueless of how to find them```stupidity, igonrance, mentalmusterbation is a blessing to most of you people I guess
> 
> 
> and those Indian are firmly to believe that 40% of NASA scientists are Indian```````



So you accept that you can not name any chinese heading Non chinese multinational? 

TATA consultency is ranked 7th IT company in the world. From SAP to Capgemini to Microsoft and IBM. All are dominated by Indian and Indian CEOS. Where you guys are ? BPO jobs?


----------



## AndrewJin

I kindly suggest mods to test the IP of false flaggers in this thread.

I am afraid informed and patriotic indians do never defame and humiliate india by using low-quality news from the hilarious indian media.


----------



## Dungeness

Surya 1 said:


> So you accept that you can not name *any chinese heading Non chinese multinational? *
> 
> TATA consultency is ranked 7th IT company in the world. From SAP to Capgemini to Microsoft and IBM. All are dominated by Indian and Indian CEOS. Where you guys are ? BPO jobs?



What in the world are your guys so proud of foreigners with Indian origin being CEOs of foreign companies? Are you trying to tell us with all your much touted "biggest democracy", India is not a place for the brightest Indians to succeed?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lonelyman

Surya 1 said:


> So you accept that you can not name any chinese heading Non chinese multinational?
> 
> TATA consultency is ranked 7th IT company in the world. From SAP to Capgemini to Microsoft and IBM. All are dominated by Indian and Indian CEOS. Where you guys are ? BPO jobs?



With trump correcting h1b abuse, this situation will be gone in 60 seconds

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rcrmj

Surya 1 said:


> So you accept that you can not name any chinese heading Non chinese multinational?
> 
> TATA consultency is ranked 7th IT company in the world. From SAP to Capgemini to Microsoft and IBM. All are dominated by Indian and Indian CEOS. Where you guys are ? BPO jobs?


Asked you to list 10 Indian companies that are leading world's high tech field, and you listed one call-center and few american Indian, LOL, pathetic?

world's top drone manufacturer: Dajiang (DJI)
world's top Data solution provider: Huawei
world's top heavy machinery solution provider: Zhenghua
world's top E-commerce platform: Alibaba
world's top on-line payment system: Ant Financial
world's leading cloud computing: Ali cloud
world's leading smart phone manufacturers: Huawei, Xiaomi, Oppo, VIVO, ZTE, etc

not to mention dozens Chinese companies that are from optical, percision engineering, ship building, chips and CNC sectors and you primitive India has no business at those listed fields.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

rcrmj said:


> Asked you to list 10 Indian companies that are leading world's high tech field, and you listed one call-center and few american Indian, LOL, pathetic?
> 
> world's top drone manufacturer: Dajiang (DJI)
> world's top Data solution provider: Huawei
> world's top heavy machinery solution provider: Zhenghua
> world's top E-commerce platform: Alibaba
> world's top on-line payment system: Ant Financial
> world's leading cloud computing: Ali cloud
> world's leading smart phone manufacturers: Huawei, Xiaomi, Oppo, VIVO, ZTE, etc
> 
> not to mention dozens Chinese companies that are from optical, precision engineering, ship building, chips and CNC sectors and you primitive India has no business at those listed fields.



They do have one world-renowned brand called Freedom 251.
100% Make in india.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cgy

Kaniska said:


> wow..this topic is going for 8 page...Amazing...
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, i am least worried what is happening in Tibet. This is something between China and Tibet people will decide..Dalai Lama is not fighting a terrorist movement like you are facing in your Muslim majority province....If you think Dalai Lama is doing it, then you should take some corrective action so that violence should not be a means to get independence...India is alligned with you...But what is the big fuss about Dalai Lama visiting to different parts of our country...Do not we have enough issue to deal with it rather than dealing with Dalali Lama??? When China feels that Masood Azhar is a saint, then it is hilarious to see your complain about Dalai Lama....



The reason why I dont like Indian people is that they dont care the truth ,they distort facts instead of do a investigation


----------



## vishalkamble

A Good stand taken by modi government.


----------



## Nan Yang

Nilgiri said:


> Please stop using 2013 data.
> 
> Have a look at 2015 now:
> 
> http://data.worldbank.org/indicator/NV.IND.MANF.CD?locations=IN-GB-BR-RU-FR-IT-KR
> 
> India is ranked 6th after South Korea and estimated around 310 billion USD of current dollar MVA output.
> 
> India ranked 5th in total industrial value added in current dollar:
> 
> http://data.worldbank.org/indicator/NV.IND.TOTL.CD?locations=IN-FR-KR-GB-IT-BR-RU
> 
> Besides we do not care that much what the US dollar demand is for our production right now compared to getting our production from its very low levels pre 90s. We do not have US dollar price levels inside India neither do we have their specific consumption basket.
> 
> Thus physical consumption levels matter much more....we can worry more about about nominal rankings once trade becomes more important to us, if it ever does. For now push realised physical consumption (PPP) and chart nominal behind is as much as possible (but not priority). There is a long road behind us and a long road ahead of us....but I do remember the days our industrial output was less than Sweden's (we were ranked way below 20 even 30). Now its bigger than the UK's. By 2020 onwards it will only continue to grow and outrank first Germany and then Japan over time....albeit more slower outranking time since there are fewer countries above us.


India's total highway do not even exceed Malaysia's.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Nan Yang said:


> India's total highway do not even exceed Malaysia's.



We are going for regular highways first before expanding controlled expressways.

The former is about 100,000 kilometres now. Before we didn't even have 10,000 km of these (at the current quality).

Its early on in the story and long way to go, dont know why you are dragging Malaysia into this.


----------



## Jacob Martin

Nan Yang said:


> India's total highway do not even exceed Malaysia's.



It is anecdotal references such as this that distort any discussion on economic performance. Anyone can quote one random figure from somewhere, or paste a few photos of expressways, buildings and airports and claim they support their arguments. But only small children find it a convincing argument. Are you a small child dear Nancy Yang? BTW are you one of the nice looking girls in your DP?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Surya 1 said:


> We are not in a race of low labor cost goods. We are in a race of high skilled labor jobs such as software development, R & D, management, Education, Designing and manufacturing high tech goods etc.



You are only in a race for future tense over-use and abuse.

Hence, yours is a wishful statement rather a reflection of current reality.


rcrmj said:


> Asked you to list 10 Indian companies that are leading world's high tech field, and you listed one call-center and few american Indian, LOL, pathetic?
> 
> world's top drone manufacturer: Dajiang (DJI)
> world's top Data solution provider: Huawei
> world's top heavy machinery solution provider: Zhenghua
> world's top E-commerce platform: Alibaba
> world's top on-line payment system: Ant Financial
> world's leading cloud computing: Ali cloud
> world's leading smart phone manufacturers: Huawei, Xiaomi, Oppo, VIVO, ZTE, etc
> 
> not to mention dozens Chinese companies that are from optical, precision engineering, ship building, chips and CNC sectors and you primitive India has no business at those listed fields.



World's largest banks (top two) in total assets: ICBC and CCBC.



AndrewJin said:


> They do have one world-renowned brand called Freedom 251.
> 100% Make in india.
> 
> View attachment 382465



Paint job does indeed look 100% Make in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> You are only in a race for future tense over-use and abuse.
> 
> Hence, yours is a wishful statement rather a reflection of current reality.
> 
> 
> World's largest banks (top two) in total assets: ICBC and CCBC.
> 
> 
> 
> Paint job does indeed look 100% Make in India.


lol


----------



## Trango Towers

Srinivas said:


> Chinese are no match to rising Indian FDI as they themselves are investing for profits in other countries.



Funniest thing I have head in a long time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rott

Jlaw said:


> I have a funny feeling many Indians here are Pakistanis and others pretending to be Indians by posting these articles making India the butt end if jokes.


Hehehe....



snow lake said:


> Funniest thing I have head in a long time.


He runs a business called a circus.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

rott said:


> Hehehe....
> 
> 
> He runs a business called a circus.


I strongly believe many Indian flaggers here are Pakistani or Chinese. Like this thread, no sane Indians would have created it to give other people a chance to have fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Keel

Mar 07, 2017, 07.04 PM IST

NEW DELHI: Though India lags far behind China in several fields, the communist country is getting wary of India's gains in foreign direct investment (FDI), technology and manufacturing. India's closer military ties with the U.S. is another major concern of China. China has realised that India holds great potential and if it is able to tap it effectively, India could emerge as a major threat to China. 

_Below are a few reasons why China is scared of India:_ 

*Foreign direct investment* 
On Monday, President Xi Jinping vowed to open up China like never before. China faces dwindling foreign exchange reserves when India is agressively pushing itself as a destination for foreign investment. 

Premier Li Keqiang has annnounced that foreign firms would be treated the same as domestic firms when it comes to licences applications, standard setting, government procurement and would enjoy same preferential policies under Made in China 2025 initiative. China is scared it might lose FDI race to India. 

In 2015, India was for the first time the leading country ($63 billion) in the world for FDI, overtaking China (USD 56.6 billion) and the US ($59.6 billion). This has set the alarm .. 

*Manufacturing*

China is also scared of India overtaking it in manufacturing in the long term as labour costs in China are rising. Global Times, a Chinese establishment newspaper, wrote recently in an article headlined 'China should pay more attention to India’s increasing manufacturing competitiveness': “Although India is still in its initial stage of developing export-oriented manufacturing industries, the country has great potential to emerge as a regional hub for labour-intensive industries. One recent analysis showed China’s manufacturing hourly wage in 2016 was roughly five times that in India.” 

The trigger for the article was India’s exports to China increasing 42% in January this year. Though China has a big edge over India in bilateral trade, it wants to see if the rise in Indian exports is a flash in the pan or a trend. 

*Talent* 
US-based software firm CA Technologies disbanded its almost 300-person research and development team in China while setting up a team in India with some 2,000 scientific and technical professionals over the past few years. 

This is one instance that signals India having a better pool of technological talent. The Chinese state media has agreed that India has better technological talent than China. Recently, Global Times wrote, "Over the past few years, China witnessed an unprecedented boom in tech jobs as the country became an attractive destination for foreign research and development centres. However, now some high-tech firms are turning their attention from China to India due to the latter's relatively low labour .. 

*Technology* 
When India launched 104 satellites, breaking the Russian record of 37 satellites being placed in orbit at one go, the Chinese media made light of this achievement. But a few days later, it corrected its stand and said China could learn from India in space technology. 

What India is doing in the space sector can be the envy of China. It is developing low-cost technology which finds takers in the west. India has already overtaken China in space technology, which is increasingly important due to its various civil and military applications. India’s low-cost and stunningly successful Mangalyaan mission last year had raised an alarm in China because China's own Mars misison had failed in 2009 and it has yet to launch another mission. China's worry goes beyond space sector. India's low-cost innovation in space technology can unlock its vast technological potential in other sectors too. 


*Indo-US military ties* 

Last year, India and the U.S. signed the Logistics Exchange Memorandum of Agreement (LEMOA), a militray pact that facilitates the provision of logistical support, supplies and services between the US and Indian militaries on a reimbursable basis and provides a framework to govern them. 


Though the Chinese media downplayed the deal, it has beocme a big bother for China. The deal means that the U.S. can now dominate not only the Indian Ocean but also has easy access to South China Sea as the U.S. warships can dock and get repaired at Indian ports. This will dent China's attempt to ring-fence India by dominating Indian Ocean. 

Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Keel said:


> Mar 07, 2017, 07.04 PM IST
> 
> NEW DELHI: Though India lags far behind China in several fields, the communist country is getting wary of India's gains in foreign direct investment (FDI), technology and manufacturing. India's closer military ties with the U.S. is another major concern of China. China has realised that India holds great potential and if it is able to tap it effectively, India could emerge as a major threat to China.
> 
> _Below are a few reasons why China is scared of India:_
> 
> *Foreign direct investment*
> On Monday, President Xi Jinping vowed to open up China like never before. China faces dwindling foreign exchange reserves when India is agressively pushing itself as a destination for foreign investment.
> 
> Premier Li Keqiang has annnounced that foreign firms would be treated the same as domestic firms when it comes to licences applications, standard setting, government procurement and would enjoy same preferential policies under Made in China 2025 initiative. China is scared it might lose FDI race to India.
> 
> In 2015, India was for the first time the leading country ($63 billion) in the world for FDI, overtaking China (USD 56.6 billion) and the US ($59.6 billion). This has set the alarm ..
> 
> *Manufacturing*
> 
> China is also scared of India overtaking it in manufacturing in the long term as labour costs in China are rising. Global Times, a Chinese establishment newspaper, wrote recently in an article headlined 'China should pay more attention to India’s increasing manufacturing competitiveness': “Although India is still in its initial stage of developing export-oriented manufacturing industries, the country has great potential to emerge as a regional hub for labour-intensive industries. One recent analysis showed China’s manufacturing hourly wage in 2016 was roughly five times that in India.”
> 
> The trigger for the article was India’s exports to China increasing 42% in January this year. Though China has a big edge over India in bilateral trade, it wants to see if the rise in Indian exports is a flash in the pan or a trend.
> 
> *Talent*
> US-based software firm CA Technologies disbanded its almost 300-person research and development team in China while setting up a team in India with some 2,000 scientific and technical professionals over the past few years.
> 
> This is one instance that signals India having a better pool of technological talent. The Chinese state media has agreed that India has better technological talent than China. Recently, Global Times wrote, "Over the past few years, China witnessed an unprecedented boom in tech jobs as the country became an attractive destination for foreign research and development centres. However, now some high-tech firms are turning their attention from China to India due to the latter's relatively low labour ..
> 
> *Technology*
> When India launched 104 satellites, breaking the Russian record of 37 satellites being placed in orbit at one go, the Chinese media made light of this achievement. But a few days later, it corrected its stand and said China could learn from India in space technology.
> 
> What India is doing in the space sector can be the envy of China. It is developing low-cost technology which finds takers in the west. India has already overtaken China in space technology, which is increasingly important due to its various civil and military applications. India’s low-cost and stunningly successful Mangalyaan mission last year had raised an alarm in China because China's own Mars misison had failed in 2009 and it has yet to launch another mission. China's worry goes beyond space sector. India's low-cost innovation in space technology can unlock its vast technological potential in other sectors too.
> 
> 
> *Indo-US military ties*
> 
> Last year, India and the U.S. signed the Logistics Exchange Memorandum of Agreement (LEMOA), a militray pact that facilitates the provision of logistical support, supplies and services between the US and Indian militaries on a reimbursable basis and provides a framework to govern them.
> 
> 
> Though the Chinese media downplayed the deal, it has beocme a big bother for China. The deal means that the U.S. can now dominate not only the Indian Ocean but also has easy access to South China Sea as the U.S. warships can dock and get repaired at Indian ports. This will dent China's attempt to ring-fence India by dominating Indian Ocean.
> 
> Read more at:
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst



LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Lol

Forget China and Pakistan, india try to scare Sri Lanka and see how a small nation put india on their spot.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Max



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Keel

This is the 2017 version of india's latest show of blind arrogance when 224 mln of its population are still having doubts on when their next meal will come (even if the 224 mln is not grossly underestimated)

http://www.newindianexpress.com/bus...dians-live-below-poverty-line-wb-1526883.html

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## NakedLunch

Keel said:


> Mar 07, 2017, 07.04 PM IST
> 
> NEW DELHI: Though India lags far behind China in several fields, the communist country is getting wary of India's gains in foreign direct investment (FDI), technology and manufacturing. India's closer military ties with the U.S. is another major concern of China. China has realised that India holds great potential and if it is able to tap it effectively, India could emerge as a major threat to China.
> 
> _Below are a few reasons why China is scared of India:_
> 
> *Foreign direct investment*
> On Monday, President Xi Jinping vowed to open up China like never before. China faces dwindling foreign exchange reserves when India is agressively pushing itself as a destination for foreign investment.
> 
> Premier Li Keqiang has annnounced that foreign firms would be treated the same as domestic firms when it comes to licences applications, standard setting, government procurement and would enjoy same preferential policies under Made in China 2025 initiative. China is scared it might lose FDI race to India.
> 
> In 2015, India was for the first time the leading country ($63 billion) in the world for FDI, overtaking China (USD 56.6 billion) and the US ($59.6 billion). This has set the alarm ..
> 
> *Manufacturing*
> 
> China is also scared of India overtaking it in manufacturing in the long term as labour costs in China are rising. Global Times, a Chinese establishment newspaper, wrote recently in an article headlined 'China should pay more attention to India’s increasing manufacturing competitiveness': “Although India is still in its initial stage of developing export-oriented manufacturing industries, the country has great potential to emerge as a regional hub for labour-intensive industries. One recent analysis showed China’s manufacturing hourly wage in 2016 was roughly five times that in India.”
> 
> The trigger for the article was India’s exports to China increasing 42% in January this year. Though China has a big edge over India in bilateral trade, it wants to see if the rise in Indian exports is a flash in the pan or a trend.
> 
> *Talent*
> US-based software firm CA Technologies disbanded its almost 300-person research and development team in China while setting up a team in India with some 2,000 scientific and technical professionals over the past few years.
> 
> This is one instance that signals India having a better pool of technological talent. The Chinese state media has agreed that India has better technological talent than China. Recently, Global Times wrote, "Over the past few years, China witnessed an unprecedented boom in tech jobs as the country became an attractive destination for foreign research and development centres. However, now some high-tech firms are turning their attention from China to India due to the latter's relatively low labour ..
> 
> *Technology*
> When India launched 104 satellites, breaking the Russian record of 37 satellites being placed in orbit at one go, the Chinese media made light of this achievement. But a few days later, it corrected its stand and said China could learn from India in space technology.
> 
> What India is doing in the space sector can be the envy of China. It is developing low-cost technology which finds takers in the west. India has already overtaken China in space technology, which is increasingly important due to its various civil and military applications. India’s low-cost and stunningly successful Mangalyaan mission last year had raised an alarm in China because China's own Mars misison had failed in 2009 and it has yet to launch another mission. China's worry goes beyond space sector. India's low-cost innovation in space technology can unlock its vast technological potential in other sectors too.
> 
> 
> *Indo-US military ties*
> 
> Last year, India and the U.S. signed the Logistics Exchange Memorandum of Agreement (LEMOA), a militray pact that facilitates the provision of logistical support, supplies and services between the US and Indian militaries on a reimbursable basis and provides a framework to govern them.
> 
> 
> Though the Chinese media downplayed the deal, it has beocme a big bother for China. The deal means that the U.S. can now dominate not only the Indian Ocean but also has easy access to South China Sea as the U.S. warships can dock and get repaired at Indian ports. This will dent China's attempt to ring-fence India by dominating Indian Ocean.
> 
> Read more at:
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst




LOL!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GS Zhou

Keel said:


> _Below are a few reasons why China is scared of India:_


To be honest, when we were still a less-developed country in 1980s' or 1990s', I could hardly come across any Chinese press articles that saying the crap like "US/Japan is scared China because of China's advantages on technology, talent and manufacturing, blabla". The major tone on the Media is always like: "Why we are so poor? Why we can not build good TV, good wash machine, good phone, good car, good truck, good bus? The gap between USA and China looks desperate! Can we really close the gap in one day? " The media tone always sounds like this. Even today, most of the media discussion is still about we need to work harder to catch up the US on military and IT technology, Japan on automobile and semiconductor, Germany on heavy machinery.

*Weakness are not barriers to a brighter tomorrow, but arrogance is*

Reactions: Like Like:
25


----------



## I S I



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Keel

GS Zhou said:


> To be honest, when we were still a less-developed country in 1980s' or 1990s', I could hardly come across any Chinese press articles that saying the crap like "US/Japan is scared China because of China's advantages on technology, talent and manufacturing, blabla". The major tone on the Media is always like: "Why we are so poor? Why we can not build good TV, good wash machine, good phone, good car, good truck, good bus? The gap between USA and China looks desperate! Can we really close the gap in one day? " The media tone always sounds like this. Even today, most of the media discussion is still about we need to work harder to catch up the US on military and IT technology, Japan on automobile and semiconductor, Germany on heavy machinery.
> 
> Weakness are not barriers to a brighter tomorrow, but arrogance is



indians much affected by their deep rooted special culture are a large bunch of delusional people where their mentality is in stark defiance of logic and reality. Their use of future tenses is overwhelming which is a timeless phenonmenon specific to their race. They are aggressive people, contrary to what the rest of the world sees them, which makes them more dangerous as a nation on the path of behaving in similar veins to Kim Jong-un.

Nehru's "Forward Policy" - remember?

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## kankan326

GS Zhou said:


> The media tone always sounds like this. Even today, most of the media discussion is still about we need to work harder to catch up the US on military and IT technology, Japan on automobile and semiconductor, Germany on heavy machinery.


Right. "We can not produce this or that product as good as other country's."---- Complaints like this are always heard here. I heard a joke:Outside China, there is a super advanced and powerful country called "other country".

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## I S I

Keel said:


> indians much affected by their deep rooted special culture are a large bunch of delusional people where their mentality is in stark defiance of logic and reality. Their use of future tenses is overwhelming which is a timeless phenonmenon specific to their race. They are aggressive people, contrary to what the rest of the world sees them, which makes them more dangerous as a nation on the path of behaving in similar veins to Kim Jong-un.
> 
> Nehru's "Forward Policy" - remember?


or Nazis.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## maximuswarrior

LOL at China being scared of India. These Indians are smoking some real good cow dung. There is no other rational explanation.

Such extreme shamelessness and self obsessed chest thumping.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Jobless Jack

LOL


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Indian members, please come and visit China. Then start asking random people on the street why China is so scared of India.

Likely responses:

1) India, do you mean that Muslim country in the Middle East?

2) ?






(Just kidding. We are all terrified of India, it's all we ever talk about).

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## TaiShang

Keel said:


> Mar 07, 2017, 07.04 PM IST
> 
> NEW DELHI: Though India lags far behind China in several fields, the communist country is getting wary of India's gains in foreign direct investment (FDI), technology and manufacturing. India's closer military ties with the U.S. is another major concern of China. China has realised that India holds great potential and if it is able to tap it effectively, India could emerge as a major threat to China.
> 
> _Below are a few reasons why China is scared of India:_
> 
> *Foreign direct investment*
> On Monday, President Xi Jinping vowed to open up China like never before. China faces dwindling foreign exchange reserves when India is agressively pushing itself as a destination for foreign investment.
> 
> Premier Li Keqiang has annnounced that foreign firms would be treated the same as domestic firms when it comes to licences applications, standard setting, government procurement and would enjoy same preferential policies under Made in China 2025 initiative. China is scared it might lose FDI race to India.
> 
> In 2015, India was for the first time the leading country ($63 billion) in the world for FDI, overtaking China (USD 56.6 billion) and the US ($59.6 billion). This has set the alarm ..
> 
> *Manufacturing*
> 
> China is also scared of India overtaking it in manufacturing in the long term as labour costs in China are rising. Global Times, a Chinese establishment newspaper, wrote recently in an article headlined 'China should pay more attention to India’s increasing manufacturing competitiveness': “Although India is still in its initial stage of developing export-oriented manufacturing industries, the country has great potential to emerge as a regional hub for labour-intensive industries. One recent analysis showed China’s manufacturing hourly wage in 2016 was roughly five times that in India.”
> 
> The trigger for the article was India’s exports to China increasing 42% in January this year. Though China has a big edge over India in bilateral trade, it wants to see if the rise in Indian exports is a flash in the pan or a trend.
> 
> *Talent*
> US-based software firm CA Technologies disbanded its almost 300-person research and development team in China while setting up a team in India with some 2,000 scientific and technical professionals over the past few years.
> 
> This is one instance that signals India having a better pool of technological talent. The Chinese state media has agreed that India has better technological talent than China. Recently, Global Times wrote, "Over the past few years, China witnessed an unprecedented boom in tech jobs as the country became an attractive destination for foreign research and development centres. However, now some high-tech firms are turning their attention from China to India due to the latter's relatively low labour ..
> 
> *Technology*
> When India launched 104 satellites, breaking the Russian record of 37 satellites being placed in orbit at one go, the Chinese media made light of this achievement. But a few days later, it corrected its stand and said China could learn from India in space technology.
> 
> What India is doing in the space sector can be the envy of China. It is developing low-cost technology which finds takers in the west. India has already overtaken China in space technology, which is increasingly important due to its various civil and military applications. India’s low-cost and stunningly successful Mangalyaan mission last year had raised an alarm in China because China's own Mars misison had failed in 2009 and it has yet to launch another mission. China's worry goes beyond space sector. India's low-cost innovation in space technology can unlock its vast technological potential in other sectors too.
> 
> 
> *Indo-US military ties*
> 
> Last year, India and the U.S. signed the Logistics Exchange Memorandum of Agreement (LEMOA), a militray pact that facilitates the provision of logistical support, supplies and services between the US and Indian militaries on a reimbursable basis and provides a framework to govern them.
> 
> 
> Though the Chinese media downplayed the deal, it has beocme a big bother for China. The deal means that the U.S. can now dominate not only the Indian Ocean but also has easy access to South China Sea as the U.S. warships can dock and get repaired at Indian ports. This will dent China's attempt to ring-fence India by dominating Indian Ocean.
> 
> Read more at:
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst



Not necessarily a bad mentality, from a strategic point of view. An emerging self-critique country would be a much bigger challenge than the country with present mentality. In any case, China will not be distracted by such aggressive fixation by a country which seeks attention. I do not know whether it is really as great a country as portrayed. What I care is China's steady progress and low-profile as a major developing country with a task to end poverty by 2020 and build a moderately prosperous society.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## GS Zhou

TaiShang said:


> In any case, China will not be distracted by such aggressive fixation by a country which seeks attention. I do not know whether it is really as great a country as portrayed. What I care is China's steady progress and low-profile as a major developing country with a task to end poverty by 2020 and build a moderately prosperous society.



_"*Let them say we are no good at this and no good at that. *By our own indomitable efforts we the Chinese people will unswervingly reach our goal"_
by Mao Zedong

_"*让他们去说我们这也不行那也不行罢，*中国人民的不屈不挠的努力必将稳步地达到自己的目的"
_
以上摘录自<毛泽东选集>

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## terranMarine

A vision appears: _India is gonna rule the world_

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## TaiShang

GS Zhou said:


> _"*Let them say we are no good at this and no good at that. *By our own indomitable efforts we the Chinese people will unswervingly reach our goal"_
> by Mao Zedong
> 
> _"*让他们去说我们这也不行那也不行罢，*中国人民的不屈不挠的努力必将稳步地达到自己的目的"
> _
> 以上摘录自<毛泽东选集>



Very beautifully said and reflects an important aspect of China's civilization mentality.

On a side note, I wish Global Times publishes more article of the sort (probably mis-) quoted by the paper in the OP to make their readership feel extremely superior without substance.

Global Times of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ABCharlie




----------



## Jlaw

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Indian members, please come and visit China. Then start asking random people on the street why China is so scared of India.
> 
> Likely responses:
> 
> 1) India, do you mean that Muslim country in the Middle East?
> 
> 2) ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Just kidding. We are all terrified of India, it's all we ever talk about).


HK people look down on Indians, I don't expect mainland Chinese care about India. Most wouldn't.



NomanAli89 said:


> Poor Indians are suffering from over nationalism
> 
> View attachment 382734


This picture look familiar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan mehmud

At first sight it reflect to me five reasons why India is so scared of China... and in milliseconds more than five appears..
1. String of Pearls
2. Military budget of China
3. Six Chinese technologies that might change the world
4. China Pakistan Economic corridor
5. Top Ten secret Weapon of China

But unfortunately mungerilal has nightmare..which is opposite

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dungeness

Keel said:


> Mar 07, 2017, 07.04 PM IST
> 
> NEW DELHI: Though India lags far behind China in several fields, the communist country is getting wary of India's gains in foreign direct investment (FDI), technology and manufacturing. India's closer military ties with the U.S. is another major concern of China. China has realised that India holds great potential and if it is able to tap it effectively, India could emerge as a major threat to China.
> 
> _Below are a few reasons why China is scared of India:_
> 
> *Foreign direct investment*
> On Monday, President Xi Jinping vowed to open up China like never before. China faces dwindling foreign exchange reserves when India is agressively pushing itself as a destination for foreign investment.
> 
> Premier Li Keqiang has annnounced that foreign firms would be treated the same as domestic firms when it comes to licences applications, standard setting, government procurement and would enjoy same preferential policies under Made in China 2025 initiative. China is scared it might lose FDI race to India.
> 
> In 2015, India was for the first time the leading country ($63 billion) in the world for FDI, overtaking China (USD 56.6 billion) and the US ($59.6 billion). This has set the alarm ..
> 
> *Manufacturing*
> 
> China is also scared of India overtaking it in manufacturing in the long term as labour costs in China are rising. Global Times, a Chinese establishment newspaper, wrote recently in an article headlined 'China should pay more attention to India’s increasing manufacturing competitiveness': “Although India is still in its initial stage of developing export-oriented manufacturing industries, the country has great potential to emerge as a regional hub for labour-intensive industries. One recent analysis showed China’s manufacturing hourly wage in 2016 was roughly five times that in India.”
> 
> The trigger for the article was India’s exports to China increasing 42% in January this year. Though China has a big edge over India in bilateral trade, it wants to see if the rise in Indian exports is a flash in the pan or a trend.
> 
> *Talent*
> US-based software firm CA Technologies disbanded its almost 300-person research and development team in China while setting up a team in India with some 2,000 scientific and technical professionals over the past few years.
> 
> This is one instance that signals India having a better pool of technological talent. The Chinese state media has agreed that India has better technological talent than China. Recently, Global Times wrote, "Over the past few years, China witnessed an unprecedented boom in tech jobs as the country became an attractive destination for foreign research and development centres. However, now some high-tech firms are turning their attention from China to India due to the latter's relatively low labour ..
> 
> *Technology*
> When India launched 104 satellites, breaking the Russian record of 37 satellites being placed in orbit at one go, the Chinese media made light of this achievement. But a few days later, it corrected its stand and said China could learn from India in space technology.
> 
> What India is doing in the space sector can be the envy of China. It is developing low-cost technology which finds takers in the west. India has already overtaken China in space technology, which is increasingly important due to its various civil and military applications. India’s low-cost and stunningly successful Mangalyaan mission last year had raised an alarm in China because China's own Mars misison had failed in 2009 and it has yet to launch another mission. China's worry goes beyond space sector. India's low-cost innovation in space technology can unlock its vast technological potential in other sectors too.
> 
> 
> *Indo-US military ties*
> 
> Last year, India and the U.S. signed the Logistics Exchange Memorandum of Agreement (LEMOA), a militray pact that facilitates the provision of logistical support, supplies and services between the US and Indian militaries on a reimbursable basis and provides a framework to govern them.
> 
> 
> Though the Chinese media downplayed the deal, it has beocme a big bother for China. The deal means that the U.S. can now dominate not only the Indian Ocean but also has easy access to South China Sea as the U.S. warships can dock and get repaired at Indian ports. This will dent China's attempt to ring-fence India by dominating Indian Ocean.
> 
> Read more at:
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst




Very cute, and I thought ET was a serious Indian news paper. You really can't comprehend these people.

Reactions: Like Like:

4


----------



## my2cents

Keel said:


> indians much affected by their deep rooted special culture are a large bunch of delusional people where their mentality is in stark defiance of logic and reality. Their use of future tenses is overwhelming which is a timeless phenonmenon specific to their race. They are aggressive people, contrary to what the rest of the world sees them, which makes them more dangerous as a nation on the path of behaving in similar veins to Kim Jong-un.
> 
> Nehru's "Forward Policy" - remember?



One look at OP and you can tell that he is not basing it on facts and it is biased. I stopped reading when he mentioned about indian space achievement being envy of China.

Now that is not arrogance by OP but his own bias is reflected in the article which is not based on facts. We call them presstitutes because they give biased and predetermined views in favor of the government and corporations. Even your media is full of them but we fail to bring it your notice because we know your media is not totally free.

We are not delusional people and know lot more about how China has progressed rapidly under one party rule. It is you who pose real threat to other countries with your military might and economic might which is evident in SCS and Tibet.

Our bazaars and markets are filled with Chinese imports and we know very well the edge China has over India in manufacturing field. Many of our traditional industries got wiped out because of cheap imports. But nothing is constant and nations will compete to take advantage of their inherent strengths and to improve on their weakness.

Some of the things that op mentioned are not anyway real threats to China because you are 5 times our GDP and hence 5 times bigger in almost every field including costs and worker wages.

That is not the end of the world because traditionally countries move towards higher productivity and efficiency to counter their high wages. You guys are already doing it with robotics and automation. This will definitely create job losses and worker displacements which you have to overcome with retraining of workers.

Regarding India attracting more FDI than China, it has made your CPC to take notice. They have announced a spate of reforms to open up your economy because they are concerned about FDI.

It is not end of the world and nobody believes it so, including we low IQ Indians. So, you can relax with your pronouncements and generalization about India and Indians.

Even Chinese companies are outsourcing some of their manufacturing to other countries including India to take advantage of lower costs and market proximity.

There is an opportunity for countries like India, Indonesia, Malaysia and Vietnam with young populations and low manufacturing cost to attract inward FDI which has traditionally been going to China for past two decades. We welcome it because it brings more jobs and consumption and is positively correlated to our GDP growth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xunzi

LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

China better beware before the Indians conduct a surgical strike on them .

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## rott

WaLeEdK2 said:


> China better beware before the Indians conduct a surgical strike on them .


Waiting with open arms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

WaLeEdK2 said:


> China better beware before the Indians conduct a surgical strike on them .


I am so terrified by the Surgica Strica inflicted by Indian media.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## hoangsa74

GS Zhou said:


> To be honest, when we were still a less-developed country in 1980s' or 1990s', I could hardly come across any Chinese press articles that saying the crap like "US/Japan is scared China because of China's advantages on technology, talent and manufacturing, blabla". The major tone on the Media is always like: "Why we are so poor? Why we can not build good TV, good wash machine, good phone, good car, good truck, good bus? The gap between USA and China looks desperate! Can we really close the gap in one day? " The media tone always sounds like this. Even today, most of the media discussion is still about we need to work harder to catch up the US on military and IT technology, Japan on automobile and semiconductor, Germany on heavy machinery.
> 
> *Weakness are not barriers to a brighter tomorrow, but arrogance is*


The media tone of vietnam now is like China in the 80s but the tone is more despair. When will vietnam be able to produce nuts and bolts?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Arsalan mehmud said:


> At first sight it reflect to me five reasons why India is so scared of China... and in milliseconds more than five appears..
> 1. String of Pearls
> 2. Military budget of China
> 3. Six Chinese technologies that might change the world
> 4. China Pakistan Economic corridor
> 5. Top Ten secret Weapon of China
> 
> But unfortunately mungerilal has nightmare..which is opposite



Counter your claims:

1. World's strongest military in India
2. Military budget in PPP term
3. Vedic tech that shapes human beings
4. India-Africa Economic Microcorridor
5. Upgraded mouth cannon

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## friendly_troll96

Keel said:


> Mar 07, 2017, 07.04 PM IST
> 
> NEW DELHI: Though India lags far behind China in several fields, the communist country is getting wary of India's gains in foreign direct investment (FDI), technology and manufacturing. India's closer military ties with the U.S. is another major concern of China. China has realised that India holds great potential and if it is able to tap it effectively, India could emerge as a major threat to China.
> 
> _Below are a few reasons why China is scared of India:_
> 
> *Foreign direct investment*
> On Monday, President Xi Jinping vowed to open up China like never before. China faces dwindling foreign exchange reserves when India is agressively pushing itself as a destination for foreign investment.
> 
> Premier Li Keqiang has annnounced that foreign firms would be treated the same as domestic firms when it comes to licences applications, standard setting, government procurement and would enjoy same preferential policies under Made in China 2025 initiative. China is scared it might lose FDI race to India.
> 
> In 2015, India was for the first time the leading country ($63 billion) in the world for FDI, overtaking China (USD 56.6 billion) and the US ($59.6 billion). This has set the alarm ..
> 
> *Manufacturing*
> 
> China is also scared of India overtaking it in manufacturing in the long term as labour costs in China are rising. Global Times, a Chinese establishment newspaper, wrote recently in an article headlined 'China should pay more attention to India’s increasing manufacturing competitiveness': “Although India is still in its initial stage of developing export-oriented manufacturing industries, the country has great potential to emerge as a regional hub for labour-intensive industries. One recent analysis showed China’s manufacturing hourly wage in 2016 was roughly five times that in India.”
> 
> The trigger for the article was India’s exports to China increasing 42% in January this year. Though China has a big edge over India in bilateral trade, it wants to see if the rise in Indian exports is a flash in the pan or a trend.
> 
> *Talent*
> US-based software firm CA Technologies disbanded its almost 300-person research and development team in China while setting up a team in India with some 2,000 scientific and technical professionals over the past few years.
> 
> This is one instance that signals India having a better pool of technological talent. The Chinese state media has agreed that India has better technological talent than China. Recently, Global Times wrote, "Over the past few years, China witnessed an unprecedented boom in tech jobs as the country became an attractive destination for foreign research and development centres. However, now some high-tech firms are turning their attention from China to India due to the latter's relatively low labour ..
> 
> *Technology*
> When India launched 104 satellites, breaking the Russian record of 37 satellites being placed in orbit at one go, the Chinese media made light of this achievement. But a few days later, it corrected its stand and said China could learn from India in space technology.
> 
> What India is doing in the space sector can be the envy of China. It is developing low-cost technology which finds takers in the west. India has already overtaken China in space technology, which is increasingly important due to its various civil and military applications. India’s low-cost and stunningly successful Mangalyaan mission last year had raised an alarm in China because China's own Mars misison had failed in 2009 and it has yet to launch another mission. China's worry goes beyond space sector. India's low-cost innovation in space technology can unlock its vast technological potential in other sectors too.
> 
> 
> *Indo-US military ties*
> 
> Last year, India and the U.S. signed the Logistics Exchange Memorandum of Agreement (LEMOA), a militray pact that facilitates the provision of logistical support, supplies and services between the US and Indian militaries on a reimbursable basis and provides a framework to govern them.
> 
> 
> Though the Chinese media downplayed the deal, it has beocme a big bother for China. The deal means that the U.S. can now dominate not only the Indian Ocean but also has easy access to South China Sea as the U.S. warships can dock and get repaired at Indian ports. This will dent China's attempt to ring-fence India by dominating Indian Ocean.
> 
> Read more at:
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst


LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deidara

I used to think that only a few of us knew how to get big things done. First we envision it and then we work on it 24/7. And remove every single distraction out of the way. But as I've grown I've seen that the whole progressive world knows of this and this is exactly how they do it. Anyway what I was saying is that China knows of this and is doing just that but India doesn't even know.


----------



## Beast

Indian love bragging. It's a well known and proven fact but many delusion Indian will outright denied it and the most shameless thing they do is to point finger back at China and accuse Chinese of bragging. 

This garbage self glorifying article by Indians just prove everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ABCharlie

> 4. India-Africa Economic Miracocorridor



lol what's that?


----------



## AndrewJin

ABCharlie said:


> lol what's that?



Billions have been proposed for Africa on Indian newspaper.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## hoangsa74

lastofthepatriots said:


> Chinese might be scared of Indian body odor.


----------



## TaiShang

my2cents said:


> It is you who pose real threat to other countries with your military might and economic might which is evident in SCS and Tibet.



It is also you who pose threat to other countries with your military might and economic might which is evident in Indian Ocean and Mumbai.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty

all credit goes to emperor modi.

jai turd!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## noksss

Indian jingoistic media at its best most of the Indians already know that China is way ahead of India in almost every sphere and for the Pakistanis cheer-leading here u guys should understand that u too have Media outlet and intellectual's who claimed Pakistan astronaut landing on moon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan mehmud

noksss said:


> Indian jingoistic media at its best most of the Indians already know that china is way ahead of India in almost every sphere and for the Pakistanis cheerleading here u guys should understand that u too have Media outlet and intellectual's who claimed Pakistan astronaut landing on moon


Now it is not a big issue...
https://southasianvoices.org/beijing-islamabads-upper-atmospheric-friendship/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## my2cents

JungleBook said:


> I used to think that only a few of us knew how to get big things done. First we envision it and then we work on it 24/7. And remove every single distraction out of the way. But as ive grown ive seen that the whole progressed world knows of this and this is exactly how they do it. Anyway what i was saying is that China knows of this and is doing just that but India doesnt even know.



Sure, we should ask your beloved laal topi strategist Zaid Hamid about how to become a super power in 5 years time...


----------



## Pyr0test

Bahahahaha, Indians boasting about their multi satellite launch. While it's impressive from a commercial standpoint, it's hardly a talking point technology wise.
Feel free to cram more 1U cubesat into the rocket, better yet send a few sacks of potatoes into orbit and claim you've launched 1000 satellites because technically that's correct too.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Deidara

my2cents said:


> Sure, we should ask your beloved laal topi strategist Zaid Hamid about how to become a super power in 5 years time...


I was not talking on behalf of Pakistan. I was talking about myself. By "we" i meant the people of the world who think like that.
Actually i am dumbfounded. I thought people had enough intelligence to make the right associations. I was supposed to be associated with all the cool people of the world in light of that post. Not with the benighted, uncivilized Pakistani nation.


----------



## samsara

Sorry PDF members, why not PDF simply establishes some special "Joke / Humor" thread or threads or the "Chit-Chat / Trivia" thread or threads to promote entertainment, amusement and more interactions for all topics unfit to the main ones? Thing will be more organized instead of scattering jokes here and there like this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## my2cents

JungleBook said:


> I was not talking on behalf of Pakistan. I was talking about myself. By "we" i meant the people of the world who think like that.
> Actually i am dumbfounded. I thought people had enough intelligence to make the right associations. I was supposed to be associated with all the cool people of the world in light of that post. Not with the benighted, uncivilized Pakistani nation.




Then you should not generalize and say bigoted statements like Indian don't know how to think big or work hard.

When you sport a Pakistani flag and brag about how you can envision big things and then tout the accomplishments of China, then you are no different from rest of the crowd on PDF.


----------



## AndrewJin

qwerrty said:


> all credit goes to emperor modi.
> 
> jai turd!


Emperor Modi is the hope of the entire universe.
His Vedic knowledge will save trillions of people.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Tehari_Haleem




----------



## Place Of Space

AndrewJin said:


> Emperor Modi is the hope of the entire universe.
> His Vedic knowledge will save trillions of people.



Indian also have great wall. Their face is as thick as the great wall.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Place Of Space said:


> Indian also have great wall. Their face is as thick as the great wall.


Thicker than that.



lastofthepatriots said:


> Chinese might be scared of Indian body odor.


lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

A 2010 thread

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/why-china-is-scared-of-india.62173/

Lmao

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jlaw

qwerrty said:


> all credit goes to emperor modi.
> 
> jai turd!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

China is not scared of India...Its the other way round. Why will China get scared of India when smaller countries like Sri Lanka and Pakistan don't give two hoots about India? Sri Lanka just shot indian fisherman and Indians were like....Sorry, India, no one is afraid of you...No one..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

uNwIlliNg To DIe said:


> Even Bangladesh arming itself against India.


People might think india is not on their side but administrative level they can't do anything in bangladesh. But Sri Lankan are different type of people.


----------



## AndrewJin

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> China is not scared of India...Its the other way round. Why will China get scared of India when smaller countries like Sri Lanka and Pakistan don't give two hoots about India? Sri Lanka just shot indian fisherman and Indians were like....Sorry, India, no one is afraid of you...No one..


U r very wrong, Trump is so afraid of India that he will make in India!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## oprih

India is expert when it comes to making the world laugh, this is as funny as the instance back then when indian soldiers thought Venus and other planets are Chinese drones spying at them.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## faithfulguy

samsara said:


> Sorry PDF members, why not PDF simply establishes some special "Joke / Humor" thread or threads or the "Chit-Chat / Trivia" thread or threads to promote entertainment, amusement and more interactions for all topics unfit to the main ones? Thing will be more organized instead of scattering jokes here and there like this one.



Such a section exists. So this thread is just misplaced.


----------



## Glorino

Normal reactions of Communist leaders as they aspire to become the World's No. 1 Superpowder


----------



## AndrewJin

No one is going to be super power when Supa Powa 2012 exists.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## S10

My reaction whenever someone claims China is "scared" of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

[
India supapowa since 2012. First supapowa with rampant poverty, under equipped armed forces, a small economy, very few toilets, and Ganges bottle water that cure AIDS.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Gibbs




----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

AndrewJin said:


> U r very wrong, Trump is so afraid of India that he will make in India!



Good one...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Jlaw said:


> [
> India supapowa since 2012. First supapowa with rampant poverty , under equipped arm forces, a small economy , very few toilets, and Ganges bottle water that cure AIDS.


That country is giving us laughing points from time to time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Realtalk108

I wish I could say that since media in India is free and so you get all kinds of stuff, including tinpot propaganda. But when a paper like ET peddles this BS I honestly despair.

FWIW, the commenters below that article showed some sense. There are some morons there too. But at least there is some hope.

s d kamat- "Bogus report China is far ahead of india in all speres of activities. They may beat us in cricket some day.The China bazaar SAN Frico of 1850 the Canada US rail workers fromchina are egs."

Ashraf Chopan - "China is behind India in Space technology.....!I stopped reading further..."

Shankarnarayan Sarma - "China is not scared about International forums, why they scared about India? Author of the article is right within the six points. But overall position his views are totally unacceptable."

Ramesh - "As observed from a foreign perspective, it is India that is worried of China. There is little or almost nothing on India bashing on Chinese media but on the Indian side, the media is constantly bashing China every single day. Indian medias have to shed this "seige" mentality if they want to move forward. Ironically, Indian medias has been more positive with USA although USA did more malice than China in the last few decades. It's very interesting to watch. Dumbfounded but interesting nevertheles."

Lokos - "No one in China even cares about India let alone be scared of it. Just look at their media coverage vs ours. Everyday, we compare ourselves with China as if we have something to prove. Whereas China spends her time writing up deals with latin America, middle east and the rest of the world."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-Rex

Keel said:


> Mar 07, 2017, 07.04 PM IST
> 
> NEW DELHI: Though India lags far behind China in several fields, the communist country is getting wary of India's gains in foreign direct investment (FDI), technology and manufacturing. India's closer military ties with the U.S. is another major concern of China. China has realised that India holds great potential and if it is able to tap it effectively, India could emerge as a major threat to China.
> 
> _Below are a few reasons why China is scared of India:_
> 
> *Foreign direct investment*
> On Monday, President Xi Jinping vowed to open up China like never before. China faces dwindling foreign exchange reserves when India is agressively pushing itself as a destination for foreign investment.
> 
> Premier Li Keqiang has annnounced that foreign firms would be treated the same as domestic firms when it comes to licences applications, standard setting, government procurement and would enjoy same preferential policies under Made in China 2025 initiative. China is scared it might lose FDI race to India.
> 
> In 2015, India was for the first time the leading country ($63 billion) in the world for FDI, overtaking China (USD 56.6 billion) and the US ($59.6 billion). This has set the alarm ..
> 
> *Manufacturing*
> 
> China is also scared of India overtaking it in manufacturing in the long term as labour costs in China are rising. Global Times, a Chinese establishment newspaper, wrote recently in an article headlined 'China should pay more attention to India’s increasing manufacturing competitiveness': “Although India is still in its initial stage of developing export-oriented manufacturing industries, the country has great potential to emerge as a regional hub for labour-intensive industries. One recent analysis showed China’s manufacturing hourly wage in 2016 was roughly five times that in India.”
> 
> The trigger for the article was India’s exports to China increasing 42% in January this year. Though China has a big edge over India in bilateral trade, it wants to see if the rise in Indian exports is a flash in the pan or a trend.
> 
> *Talent*
> US-based software firm CA Technologies disbanded its almost 300-person research and development team in China while setting up a team in India with some 2,000 scientific and technical professionals over the past few years.
> 
> This is one instance that signals India having a better pool of technological talent. The Chinese state media has agreed that India has better technological talent than China. Recently, Global Times wrote, "Over the past few years, China witnessed an unprecedented boom in tech jobs as the country became an attractive destination for foreign research and development centres. However, now some high-tech firms are turning their attention from China to India due to the latter's relatively low labour ..
> 
> *Technology*
> When India launched 104 satellites, breaking the Russian record of 37 satellites being placed in orbit at one go, the Chinese media made light of this achievement. But a few days later, it corrected its stand and said China could learn from India in space technology.
> 
> What India is doing in the space sector can be the envy of China. It is developing low-cost technology which finds takers in the west. India has already overtaken China in space technology, which is increasingly important due to its various civil and military applications. India’s low-cost and stunningly successful Mangalyaan mission last year had raised an alarm in China because China's own Mars misison had failed in 2009 and it has yet to launch another mission. China's worry goes beyond space sector. India's low-cost innovation in space technology can unlock its vast technological potential in other sectors too.
> 
> 
> *Indo-US military ties*
> 
> Last year, India and the U.S. signed the Logistics Exchange Memorandum of Agreement (LEMOA), a militray pact that facilitates the provision of logistical support, supplies and services between the US and Indian militaries on a reimbursable basis and provides a framework to govern them.
> 
> 
> Though the Chinese media downplayed the deal, it has beocme a big bother for China. The deal means that the U.S. can now dominate not only the Indian Ocean but also has easy access to South China Sea as the U.S. warships can dock and get repaired at Indian ports. This will dent China's attempt to ring-fence India by dominating Indian Ocean.
> 
> Read more at:
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst



*
Some people say that offence is the best defence and I can see that playing out in this article. It's like trying to hide your fear of your adversary by shouting that your adversary is scared of you.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

T-Rex said:


> *Some people say that offence is the best defence and I can see that playing out in this article. It's like trying to hide your fear of your adversary by shouting that your adversary is scared of you.*


They boast too many times even some most educated are now brainwashed to believe it.


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

China should be, in fact, afraid, very afraid.

Afraid of people and so-called country where rationality or any detached view of prevalent reality is considered anti-national.

Where myths and fantasies are true and where delusions rule supreme...

China and Chinese must be afraid of such hordes, such people.

Since the establishment of diplomatic relations with this eternal future super power China has always extended genuine hand of friendship and courtesy only to be back-stabbed on each and every turn from 1950's CIA & RAW operations to this day this belligerent neighbour has malice in its dark heart.

China be wise and act with the Wisdom of the Ancient Dragon... because, this so-called country and its people see kindness and politeness as weakness.

These people are just mad. We must fear madness!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

*WHY IT’S TIME THE INDIAN MEDIA ENDED ITS WAR ON CHINA*

_Editorials may be slowly losing their venom and becoming more realistic than jingoistic, but the press still lags the public – and even politicians – in embracing the rise of Sino-Indian ties_

*BY ASHIS CHAKRABARTI, 19 FEBRUARY 2017*

But a change seems to be slowly taking place. The Indian media seem to be finally accepting that China does things other than stealthily intrude into Indian land or plot strikes across the border.

The border issue remains a major concern, but war cries in the media are heard less and less. So finds *a survey by a team of researchers at the Observer Research Foundation, an Indian think-tank that comprises retired diplomats, bureaucrats, other policymakers, academics and journalists.*

In their survey *published this month*, the authors analysed China-related editorials carried by *five leading Indian newspapers* – *The Times of India, The Hindu, The Indian Express, The Economic Times and The Financial Express* – between 2012 and 2014. The years chosen are significant because they mark the rise to power of the two current leaders of China and India – Xi Jinping and Narendra Modi.

I'd posted the full article here furnished with some touching pics 
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/why-its-time-the-indian-media-ended-its-war-on-china.478863/


----------



## terranMarine

India is a peculiar case, a phenomenon unheard/unseen before. No other country in history has constantly pitched its own status (political, economical, social, military, scientific) against another power like India. You don't see (constant) articles from other developed or developing countries claiming they are so much ahead of the other. India certainly does not lack writers with imaginative creativity and the obsessiveness with China is astonishing to be honest. It appears Indian Media only has one target and the things those people write are either completely false or grossly exaggerated. Only by visiting this forum do we actually materialize the notion that many Indians actually believe in these fairy tales much to our surprise.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NakedLunch

Jlaw said:


> [
> India supapowa since 2012. First supapowa with rampant poverty , under equipped arm forces, a small economy , very few toilets, and Ganges bottle water that cure AIDS.



Dont forget the numerous social divisions and stresses India has as a State. In the future, the 'soup and power' will be ripped apart from within as a major clash between India's Hindu Brahmin extremists along their minions and the ethnic minorities of India, especially Muslims. India is not going towards stability, it is heading towards greater instability

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eldamar

lastofthepatriots said:


> Chinese might be scared of Indian body odor.


As some1 who encounter Indian people once in awhile(and try my best to avoid being near them)- i say this is to be taken very, very seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dungeness

terranMarine said:


> India is a peculiar case, a phenomenon unheard/unseen before. No other country in history has constantly pitched its own status (political, economical, social, military, scientific) against another power like India. *You don't see (constant) articles from other developed or developing countries claiming they are so much ahead of the other.* India certainly does not lack writers with imaginative creativity and the obsessiveness with China is astonishing to be honest. It appears Indian Media only has one target and the things those people write are either completely false or grossly exaggerated. Only by visiting this forum do we actually materialize the notion that many Indians actually believe in these fairy tails much to our surprise.



That's what separates the real World Power from wannabes. Indian should depart from their inferior mentality that constantly drives them to resort to bragging, in meaningless attempts to prove their imaginary superiority.

They end up fooling nobody, but themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lonelyman

Realtalk108 said:


> I wish I could say that since media in India is free and so you get all kinds of stuff, including tinpot propaganda. But when a paper like ET peddles this BS I honestly despair.
> 
> FWIW, the commenters below that article showed some sense. There are some morons there too. But at least there is some hope.
> 
> s d kamat- "Bogus report China is far ahead of india in all speres of activities. They may beat us in cricket some day.The China bazaar SAN Frico of 1850 the Canada US rail workers fromchina are egs."
> 
> Ashraf Chopan - "China is behind India in Space technology.....!I stopped reading further..."
> 
> Shankarnarayan Sarma - "China is not scared about International forums, why they scared about India? Author of the article is right within the six points. But overall position his views are totally unacceptable."
> 
> Ramesh - "As observed from a foreign perspective, it is India that is worried of China. There is little or almost nothing on India bashing on Chinese media but on the Indian side, the media is constantly bashing China every single day. Indian medias have to shed this "seige" mentality if they want to move forward. Ironically, Indian medias has been more positive with USA although USA did more malice than China in the last few decades. It's very interesting to watch. Dumbfounded but interesting nevertheles."
> 
> Lokos - "No one in China even cares about India let alone be scared of it. Just look at their media coverage vs ours. Everyday, we compare ourselves with China as if we have something to prove. Whereas China spends her time writing up deals with latin America, middle east and the rest of the world."



I get it now, the media tries to sell more papers and ads by sensational titles/stories, I guess China bashing is really popular in India and can make you rich!


----------



## gayMo

Only 5 reasons ?I thought there 5000 reasons at least. Don't waste your time on this type of thread



Dungeness said:


> That's what separates the real World Power from wannabes. Indian should depart from their inferior mentality that constantly drives them to resort to bragging, in meaningless attempts to prove their imaginary superiority.
> 
> They end up fooling nobody, but themselves.


Is this the same mentality which makes muslim say that Islam is the most superior religion ?


----------



## Jlaw

gayMo said:


> Only 5 reasons ?I thought there 5000 reasons at least. Don't waste your time on this type of thread


Ok , just name 50, not 5000


----------



## gayMo

Jlaw said:


> Ok , just name 50, not 5000


Lol... u don't get it do u


----------



## Super Falcon

Scared .My foot bhegi bolo ka khawab main chechra


----------



## AndrewJin

Dungeness said:


> That's what separates the real World Power from wannabes. Indian should depart from their inferior mentality that constantly drives them to resort to bragging, in meaningless attempts to prove their imaginary superiority.
> 
> They end up fooling nobody, but themselves.


Yes, the immense inferior mentality of their entire nation prompts such ill-informed reporting every day, the only outcome is that they themselves get fooled, more ignorant than before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

gayMo said:


> Lol... u don't get it do u


Start listing the reasons or stfu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gayMo

AndrewJin said:


> Yes, the immense inferior mentality of their entire nation prompts such ill-informed reporting every day, the only outcome is that they themselves get fooled, more ignorant than before.


I see that by reinforcing your belief that India have inferior mindset you are really scared.



Jlaw said:


> Start listing the reasons or stfu.


Lol...can't stop laffing.... just get out of your game room and smell some fresh air.. interact with real people.. you will understand... someone stop him...


----------



## Dungeness

Jlaw said:


> Ok , just name 50, not 5000



Easy

1. MoM
2. 104 satellites in one go
3. 132.8 exaflops super-supercomputer
4. Democracy
5. Demographic Dividend
6. Brahmos
7. Soft-power via Bollywood
8. Hard-power through IT
9. Maned Moon Landing by 2020
10. Arjun MK 2
11. LCA MK 2
12. Modi
13. etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## eldamar

gayMo said:


> I see that by reinforcing your belief that India have inferior mindset you are really scared.








This video answers whether Indians have inferiority complex as a nation/people.


----------



## gayMo

eldarlmari said:


> This video answers whether Indians have inferiority complex as a nation/people.


Haha... you take a spoof video and post it... seriously you Chinese because of one child policy have lost touch with complex human emotions...



eldarlmari said:


> As some1 who encounter Indian people once in awhile(and try my best to avoid being near them)- i say this is to be taken very, very seriously.


They must have been Pakistanis calling themselves indian


----------



## eldamar

gayMo said:


> Haha... you take a spoof video and post it... seriously you Chinese because of one child policy have lost touch with complex human emotions...



by watching the video, one can tell the deep inferiority complex that is going on in the mind of the creator

Oh and im not from China.

Thanks.


----------



## gayMo

eldarlmari said:


> by watching the video, one can tell the deep inferiority complex that is going on in the mind of the creator
> 
> Oh and im not from China.
> 
> Thanks.


Hmmm...ok


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

gayMo said:


> Haha... you take a spoof video and post it... seriously you Chinese because of one child policy have lost touch with complex human emotions...



That's not a spoof video, it's from an Indian movie. 

And I have a younger brother, does that mean I'm exempt from your generalization about Chinese people?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gayMo

Chinese-Dragon said:


> That's not a spoof video, it's from an Indian movie.
> 
> And I have a younger brother, does that mean I'm exempt from your generalization about Chinese people?


Looks this is an imaginary tale and people are talking without seeing the full movie. But most indians don't change their names to western sounding names. Also we don't adopt western religion like Pakistanis.
I think just like I can't generalised about China people I think based on movie or media reports you can't generalised indian mindset.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

gayMo said:


> I think just like I can't generalised about China people I think based on movie or media reports you can't generalised indian mindset.



Yeah of course I can't generalize 1.3 billion Indian people, that would be completely illogical. Even generalizing 10 people is illogical.

What is this though?



gayMo said:


> *seriously you Chinese because of one child policy have lost touch with complex human emotions...*



Like I said, I have a younger brother. So what does that say about my lack of complex human emotions?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gayMo

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Yeah of course I can't generalize 1.3 billion Indian people, that would be completely illogical. Even generalizing 10 people is illogical.
> 
> What is this though?
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, I have a younger brother. So what does that say about my lack of complex human emotions?


If you say you lack emotions, who am I to disagree. Allow me to troll a bit please. No hard feelings.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

gayMo said:


> If you say you lack emotions, who am I to disagree



You were the one who said that. 



gayMo said:


> *seriously you Chinese because of one child policy have lost touch with complex human emotions...*



And I am feeling some pretty complex emotions right now, as I read this quote above. Do you want to guess what they are?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gayMo

Chinese-Dragon said:


> You were the one who said that.
> 
> 
> 
> And I am feeling some pretty complex emotions right now, as I read this quote above. Do you want to guess what they are?


As long as it does not involve violence go ahead


----------



## Place Of Space

Dungeness said:


> Easy
> 
> 1. MoM
> 2. 104 satellites in one go
> 3. 132.8 exaflops super-supercomputer
> 4. Democracy
> 5. Demographic Dividend
> 6. Brahmos
> 7. Soft-power via Bollywood
> 8. Hard-power through IT
> 9. Maned Moon Landing by 2020
> 10. Arjun MK 2
> 11. LCA MK 2
> 12. Modi
> 13. etc.



You take him too seriously! I have only one, India deserves to Supapowa!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Place Of Space said:


> You take him too seriously! I have only one, India deserves to Supapowa!


Not deserve, already was in 2012.
I suppose their president's words should be taken seriously.
Unless you say their president was a joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Place Of Space

AndrewJin said:


> Not deserve, already was in 2012.
> I suppose their president's words should be taken seriously.
> Unless you say their president was a joke.



Sorry I didn't hear they was already Supapowa in 2012. Who the hell claim that, Modidi?


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

AndrewJin said:


> Not deserve, already was in 2012.
> I suppose their president's words should be taken seriously.
> Unless you say their president was a joke.



I don't think there is a single Indian alive who is more qualified on the subject of India than their own President Kalam.

So when their own President Kalam says India was a superpower in 2012, none of the Indian members here can argue against it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I don't think there is a single Indian alive who is more qualified on the subject of India than their own President Kalam.
> 
> So when their own President Kalam says India was a superpower in 2012, none of the Indian members here can argue against it.


Not just indians, but we all know firmly believe india was a 2012 Supa Powa.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

*India to Rejoin Talks for Eastern Economic Corridor With China*







17:45 19.APR.2017
*
A day after Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Yi said that India can join the “One Belt, One Road” initiative in “many channels and ways,” the stalled consultation process for BCIM, the economic corridor linking Bangladesh, China, India, and Myanmar is set to restart in Kolkata next week.*

New Delhi (Sputnik) – The corridor aims to link Kunming, the capital of China’s Yunnan province, with India’s Kolkata in West Bengal. It will pass via Bangladesh capital Dhaka and the key port city of Chittagong and Mandalay in Myanmar.

The idea was first mooted in 1999 but hasn’t made much progress, especially compared to the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) and the OBOR initiative. India has objected to the project due to the Chinese presence in Pakistan-Administered Kashmir, a disputed territory between the countries.

Responding to a query on India’s participation in the May 14 Belt and Road Forum in Beijing, the Chinese foreign minister had welcomed the Indian business community to take part in the summit and the CPEC-OBOR initiative.

“India is taking part in this initiative in its own way. For example, we have the BCIM economic corridor… India is part of that with Bangladesh and Myanmar. The four countries are ready to advance the economic corridor within the framework of Belt and Road,” Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Yi said.

It’s been more than two years since the last meeting of the BCIM took place in Bangladesh. Next week’s meeting is basically to finalize the report of the Joint Study Group (JSG). But progress won’t be easy.

Sources in the external affairs ministry say that declaring BCIM as part of the larger OBOR initiative, which also includes the controversial CPEC, is problematic. All four countries are stakeholders in the project and it shouldn’t be appropriated by just one country.

“India can’t join the CPEC due to our sovereignty over Kashmir despite commercial opportunities involved,” Jagannath Panda, Senior Fellow, at the New Delhi-based Institute for Defence Studies and Analyses noted.

India should also not lose sight of the larger picture, especially where China with unmatched resources and power at its disposal, is pursuing an agenda of Asian economic integration, Srinath Raghavan, Senior Fellow at Centre for Policy Research, New Delhi noted. The BCIM fits into that paradigm where New Delhi can cooperate with China.

_._


----------



## ito

Yes, India may join the talks, but if BCIM becomes a part of OBOR, then I am not sure India will want to become part of BCIM. I personally feel China is wasting its valuable resources on something like OBOR which I am doubtful will ever become a reality.


----------



## Srinivas

India has look east policy and will only work on this. No question of joining in obor.


----------



## TopCat

ito said:


> Yes, India may join the talks, but if BCIM becomes a part of OBOR, then I am not sure India will want to become part of BCIM. I personally feel China is wasting its valuable resources on something like OBOR which I am doubtful will ever become a reality.


What OBOR??? Its starts from Kunming, ends in kolkata.. Are you people baby or what?


----------



## Species

Good news, economic integration is the way to go. This will open new opportunities for the underdeveloped Northeast and Eastern parts of India.


----------



## beijingwalker

ito said:


> Yes, India may join the talks, but if BCIM becomes a part of OBOR, then I am not sure India will want to become part of BCIM. I personally feel China is wasting its valuable resources on something like OBOR which I am doubtful will ever become a reality.


In Chinese we say you spend money to make money, don't worry, Chinese people home or overseas are all good business people.


----------



## LOGICAL BOSSS

Published April 22, 2017
SOURCE: PTI







China today said it would like India to be part of the Belt and Road Initiative(BRI) that seeks to link Asia with Europe, adding if concerns of sovereignty over the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor was a hurdle, they would be “resolved.”

“India is an important partner of the Belt and Road Initiative. It was, remains and will be so in the future,” Liu Jinsong, minister at the Embassy of China in India, said.

“Without hesitation, the Chinese side sincerely invites the Indian side to join many BRI forums, including the Forum to be held next month,” Liu said.

“If this (concerns over China-Pakistan Economic Corridor) is the only reason that affects Indian friends’ will to join the Belt and Road Initiative, this concern could be resolved,” he said.

He was addressing a conference on “The Belt and Road Initiative: India’s perspectives on China’s ambitious plan for infrastructural connectivity in Asia, Africa and Europe,” organised by Observer Research Foundation here.

“Transportation is the basis of CPEC, and connectivity between China and Pakistan will unavoidably pass through Azad Kashmir area,” he said.

“China has no intention to interfere in territorial and sovereignty disputes between India and its neighbours,” he said, adding that China’s position on the Kashmir issue has not changed either.

“President Xi Jinping will host the Belt and Road Forum for International Cooperation from May 14 to 15 in Beijing. Leaders of 28 countries and the UN Secretary-General will attend the Forum,” he said.

Referring to the debate on whether India should join the Belt and Road Initiative, he said, “India has always been on the Belt and Road”, and cited travels of explorers from both the countries.

“The Belt and Road Initiative is an inheritance, revival and upgrade of the ancient Silk Route,” he said.

The two countries should resume common efforts and work to revive the Silk Route, he said.

“In 2013, President Xi Jinping proposed the Belt and Road Initiative as well as the Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB), which aims to provide financial support for infrastructure construction in countries along the BRI routes,” he said.

“India gave a positive response to China’s proposal and held the second round of negotiation working group meeting in Mumbai. India contributed 8 billion US dollars and became the second largest shareholder at the AIIB,” he said.

“Over 40 countries have signed the BRI cooperation agreements with China. At the Forum next month, another over 40 countries and international organisations will discuss and sign cooperation agreements with China,” he said.

“China and India, each with over 1.3 billion people, are still not connected by railways,” he said.

There are only 40-plus direct flights between the two countries each week, considerably less than 1,000 direct flights per week between China and South Korea, he said.

Liu also referred to reports of a 61-year-old postman journeying through the Nathula Pass to exchange mail bags every day for 25 years, calling him “a civil envoy” promoting China-India friendship and connectivity.


----------



## Ryuzaki

Why bother with India,you have more important economies to connect like Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Vapnope

To defuse the increasing tensions, business remains the only solution. Its a good call.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 武成王

India subcontinent used to be an important part of ancient maritime silk route.






You can obviously find the "string of pearls" coined by USA DoD from the above map, the string of pearls in fact was not invented by US, it was invented by traders from various ancient Asian countries. American must have steal the concept from an ancient silk route map.

China's strategy is very CLEAR and STRAIGHTFORWARD - "rebuild the old silk route". No conspiracy at all. Not every move has a military intention, what's the point to contain a country with 1.4 billion people, nuclear power, future top 3 economy ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## surya kiran

Under current circumstances, there is no need to be part of any alignment with the Chinese. Let them make CPEC a success, if possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cerberus

surya kiran said:


> Under current circumstances, there is no need to be part of any alignment with the Chinese. Let them make CPEC a success, if possible.


I don't think things are that bad with Chinese. Are relation always flip flops

over 70 billion $ trade is too important to ignore for both nations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 武成王

surya kiran said:


> Under current circumstances, there is no need to be part of any alignment with the Chinese. Let them make CPEC a success, if possible.



You don't need align interest with China, you only need align with your own interest. If India missed the opportunity, India would have to face a completely different business environment full of fierce competition when neighbors go prosperous.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## surya kiran

hackerdelight said:


> You don't need align interest with China, you only need align with your own interest. If India missed the opportunity, India would have to face a completely different business environment full of fierce competition when neighbors go prosperous.



Here is what you do not understand. We will not sign up for the CPEC due to geopolitical reasons. Kashmir which the CPEC passes through is considered Indian territory. The minute you put it through there, it was dead as far as India is concerned. So yes, it is in our interest, because we believe China by passing it through what we believe is Indian territory has disregarded our core interests.

As far as the prosperous part goes, you are welcome to go through the same parts of history the Americans did with Pakistan. Be our guests.



cerberus said:


> I don't think things are that bad with chinese. Are relation always flip flops
> 
> over 70 billion $ trade is too important to ignore for both nations


There is a difference between trade and CPEC as far as India is concerned, which I have explained to the Chinese comment above. I am all for trade, just not anything to do with CPEC or Chinese disregard for core strategic interests of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 武成王

CPEC pass through Azad Kashmir not IOK. You consider India will fully control Kashmir ? Sorry, no chance. There's no military solution for Kashmir issue. The status quo will last for a very long time, probably 50 years, or even more than 100 years if India still unite as a single nation. Both sides won't compromise. So India will keep Kashmir people poor and make them revolt to against you? Make IOK prosperous is the only way to make IOK happily stay together with you, otherwise it's like a sword stabbing into you, you will be bleeding all the time. They will eventually split from India. I know you won't listen to me anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## surya kiran

hackerdelight said:


> CPEC pass through Azad Kashmir not IOK. You consider India will fully control Kashmir ? Sorry, no chance. There's no military solution for Kashmir issue. The status quo will last for a very long time, probably 50 years, or even more than 100 years if India still unite as a single nation. Both sides won't compromise. So India will keep Kashmir people poor and make them revolt to against you? Make IOK prosperous is the only way to make IOK happily stay together with you, otherwise it's like a sword stabbing into you, you will be bleeding all the time. They will eventually split from India. I know you won't listen to me anyway.



Kashmir is an area of core strategic interest to India. It is non negotiable. The entire Kashmir, including that occupied by both Pakistan and China. Now, you see my point. It is Indian strategic interest. We are not concerned with your dallying with the Pakistanis. Be our guest.

Trade with China will continue. But, the CPEC is dead road for us. 

And to your point on military solution on Kashmir. We believe it too. Which is why we were no the agressors in 47,65 and 99. All that was your partner Pakistan. Do read history before discussing a topic you do not know about. The logical thing to do is follow UN resolutions, which by the way your Pakistani friends refuse to implement. Feel free to go through the legal way to do it. And you will find that the Pakistani position is legally untenable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## el nino

I think the Chinese are beginning to realize that without the huge Indian GDP and market of 1.2 billion the CPEC and silk route will not reach the success it can and should,


----------



## Chhatrapati

hackerdelight said:


> India subcontinent used to be an important part of ancient maritime silk route.
> 
> China's strategy is very CLEAR and STRAIGHTFORWARD - "rebuild the old silk route". No conspiracy at all. *Not every move has a military intention*, what's the point to contain a country with 1.4 billion people, nuclear power, future top 3 economy ?



But but why did you dock a submarine in a civilian port in Sri Lanka. Though operated by China you cannot dock Subs. Peacemakers indeed. Adding to that an Aircraft identification zone in Sri Lankan port. Hmmm. 
Building Islands in South China sea and arming them with missile silos had a professional touch I must say. Also a similar identification zone like the one proposed in Sri Lanka.

The secondary concern about OBOR is it will become a Chinese dumping ground. Since you guys have a over production. This will kill off many domestic productions. Which we don't want.


----------



## Tiger Genie

why not? worth it for both India and China to do a benefit analysis. Both are mature enough to practice verified trust


----------



## nang2

China is embracing volunteering human cooperation, which is the fundamental core of capitalism, at the international stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

el nino said:


> I think the Chinese are beginning to realize that without the huge Indian GDP and market of 1.2 billion the CPEC and silk route will not reach the success it can and should,



Lol that's what Indians think, China make offer to Indian just to promote geo-economy of Eurasia continent, China is prospering without India and we're not dependent on India so if Indians think China's offer as sign of weakness and you can just refuse... business is not about charity.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jlaw

BRICS is dead with India onboard. LeCO Faraday is in debt with India executive onboard. OBOR will be over before it start with India onboard. Chinese people unable to recognize simple patterns.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Place Of Space

What the differences with present situation India is in or out?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 武成王

Place Of Space said:


> What the differences with present situation India is in or out?



There're. If India is more cooperative on OBOR projects relevant with his neighbors, the projects will be implemented more smoothly and quickly because India like to threaten his small neighbors, e.g. Sri Lanka and Bangladesh, and India even screwed up his relationship with Nepal, a very small country. However, this won't stop the projects, they will succeed anyway. The point here is, Indian policitian's top priority is to stay in power and get votes. Any aggressive foreign policy to "retaliate" to China or Pakistan is considered a "WIN" due to India's aggressive nationalism. India's "face" is much important than their actual interest in this sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chellam

hackerdelight said:


> CPEC pass through Azad Kashmir not IOK. You consider India will fully control Kashmir ? Sorry, no chance. There's no military solution for Kashmir issue. The status quo will last for a very long time, probably 50 years, or even more than 100 years if India still unite as a single nation. Both sides won't compromise. So India will keep Kashmir people poor and make them revolt to against you? Make IOK prosperous is the only way to make IOK happily stay together with you, otherwise it's like a sword stabbing into you, you will be bleeding all the time. They will eventually split from India. I know you won't listen to me anyway.



You are still not understand, China's interference in our core interest also it's recognized as a disputed area internationally,

we are not against CPEC or OBOR, my question is why it's can't through China and Pakistan boarder,

when you are asking other to respect your sovereignty then you should also respect ours sovereignty,

also IOK problem is happening only in Sri Nagar, other part of IOK people are Happy with India

More ever we will take control over Kashmir but will take time that's it,



hackerdelight said:


> There're. If India is more cooperative on OBOR projects relevant with his neighbors, the projects will be implemented more smoothly and quickly because India like to threaten his small neighbors, e.g. Sri Lanka and Bangladesh, and India even screwed up his relationship with Nepal, a very small country. However, this won't stop the projects, they will succeed anyway. The point here is, Indian policitian's top priority is to stay in power and get votes. Any aggressive foreign policy to "retaliate" to China or Pakistan is considered a "WIN" due to India's aggressive nationalism. India's "face" is much important than their actual interest in this sense.



Don't comment on some thing when you don't know about that,

it's not Because of Political if you think it's Political issue and it will help for election time that's wrong,

try to read some news about India's stance on OBOR,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 8888888888888

There is suppose to be a future rail line linking India via Nepal. It appears to be popular for Indians who prefer rail cargo to Europe instead sea/air route.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## surya kiran

8888888888888 said:


> There is suppose to be a future rail line linking India via Nepal. It appears to be popular for Indians who prefer rail cargo to Europe instead sea/air route.



We will be more than glad to work with China, if there is a rail link coming through the eastern parts of our territory and flowing down to either the Bay of Bengal or traverse India and the western part into the Arabian Sea. The CPEC though is a no go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

surya kiran said:


> The CPEC though is a no go.



The CPEC though is a *yes* go.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 8888888888888

Central Asia needs CPEC for sea routes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mista

I didn't realize India's population already passed 1.3 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## My-Analogous

LOGICAL BOSSS said:


> Published April 22, 2017
> SOURCE: PTI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China today said it would like India to be part of the Belt and Road Initiative(BRI) that seeks to link Asia with Europe, adding if concerns of sovereignty over the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor was a hurdle, they would be “resolved.”
> 
> “India is an important partner of the Belt and Road Initiative. It was, remains and will be so in the future,” Liu Jinsong, minister at the Embassy of China in India, said.
> 
> “Without hesitation, the Chinese side sincerely invites the Indian side to join many BRI forums, including the Forum to be held next month,” Liu said.
> 
> “If this (concerns over China-Pakistan Economic Corridor) is the only reason that affects Indian friends’ will to join the Belt and Road Initiative, this concern could be resolved,” he said.
> 
> He was addressing a conference on “The Belt and Road Initiative: India’s perspectives on China’s ambitious plan for infrastructural connectivity in Asia, Africa and Europe,” organised by Observer Research Foundation here.
> 
> “Transportation is the basis of CPEC, and connectivity between China and Pakistan will unavoidably pass through Azad Kashmir area,” he said.
> 
> “China has no intention to interfere in territorial and sovereignty disputes between India and its neighbours,” he said, adding that China’s position on the Kashmir issue has not changed either.
> 
> “President Xi Jinping will host the Belt and Road Forum for International Cooperation from May 14 to 15 in Beijing. Leaders of 28 countries and the UN Secretary-General will attend the Forum,” he said.
> 
> Referring to the debate on whether India should join the Belt and Road Initiative, he said, “India has always been on the Belt and Road”, and cited travels of explorers from both the countries.
> 
> “The Belt and Road Initiative is an inheritance, revival and upgrade of the ancient Silk Route,” he said.
> 
> The two countries should resume common efforts and work to revive the Silk Route, he said.
> 
> “In 2013, President Xi Jinping proposed the Belt and Road Initiative as well as the Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB), which aims to provide financial support for infrastructure construction in countries along the BRI routes,” he said.
> 
> “India gave a positive response to China’s proposal and held the second round of negotiation working group meeting in Mumbai. India contributed 8 billion US dollars and became the second largest shareholder at the AIIB,” he said.
> 
> “Over 40 countries have signed the BRI cooperation agreements with China. At the Forum next month, another over 40 countries and international organisations will discuss and sign cooperation agreements with China,” he said.
> 
> “China and India, each with over 1.3 billion people, are still not connected by railways,” he said.
> 
> There are only 40-plus direct flights between the two countries each week, considerably less than 1,000 direct flights per week between China and South Korea, he said.
> 
> Liu also referred to reports of a 61-year-old postman journeying through the Nathula Pass to exchange mail bags every day for 25 years, calling him “a civil envoy” promoting China-India friendship and connectivity.


Where is the link?


----------



## surya kiran

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> The CPEC though is a *yes* go.


Not for India. For Pakistan, yes. Next time learn to read the entire post.


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

surya kiran said:


> Not for India. For Pakistan, yes. Next time learn to read the entire post.



Even aliens are invited in CPEC....India must join it before all slots get full...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## surya kiran

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Even aliens are invited in CPEC....India must join it before all slots get full...



No no. We are here for the show, we will sob on how we missed the opportunity later on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ito

If CPEC is removed from being a part of BRI, I don't see why India should not be a part of BRI.


----------



## nature is

India needs infrastructure investment but had to refuse CPEC due to Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zsari

LOGICAL BOSSS said:


> Published April 22, 2017
> SOURCE: PTI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China today said it would like India to be part of the Belt and Road Initiative(BRI) that seeks to link Asia with Europe, adding if concerns of sovereignty over the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor was a hurdle, they would be “resolved.”
> 
> “India is an important partner of the Belt and Road Initiative. It was, remains and will be so in the future,” Liu Jinsong, minister at the Embassy of China in India, said.
> 
> “Without hesitation, the Chinese side sincerely invites the Indian side to join many BRI forums, including the Forum to be held next month,” Liu said.
> 
> “If this (concerns over China-Pakistan Economic Corridor) is the only reason that affects Indian friends’ will to join the Belt and Road Initiative, this concern could be resolved,” he said.
> 
> He was addressing a conference on “The Belt and Road Initiative: India’s perspectives on China’s ambitious plan for infrastructural connectivity in Asia, Africa and Europe,” organised by Observer Research Foundation here.
> 
> “Transportation is the basis of CPEC, and connectivity between China and Pakistan will unavoidably pass through Azad Kashmir area,” he said.
> 
> “China has no intention to interfere in territorial and sovereignty disputes between India and its neighbours,” he said, adding that China’s position on the Kashmir issue has not changed either.
> 
> “President Xi Jinping will host the Belt and Road Forum for International Cooperation from May 14 to 15 in Beijing. Leaders of 28 countries and the UN Secretary-General will attend the Forum,” he said.
> 
> Referring to the debate on whether India should join the Belt and Road Initiative, he said, “India has always been on the Belt and Road”, and cited travels of explorers from both the countries.
> 
> “The Belt and Road Initiative is an inheritance, revival and upgrade of the ancient Silk Route,” he said.
> 
> The two countries should resume common efforts and work to revive the Silk Route, he said.
> 
> “In 2013, President Xi Jinping proposed the Belt and Road Initiative as well as the Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB), which aims to provide financial support for infrastructure construction in countries along the BRI routes,” he said.
> 
> “India gave a positive response to China’s proposal and held the second round of negotiation working group meeting in Mumbai. India contributed 8 billion US dollars and became the second largest shareholder at the AIIB,” he said.
> 
> “Over 40 countries have signed the BRI cooperation agreements with China. At the Forum next month, another over 40 countries and international organisations will discuss and sign cooperation agreements with China,” he said.
> 
> “China and India, each with over 1.3 billion people, are still not connected by railways,” he said.
> 
> There are only 40-plus direct flights between the two countries each week, considerably less than 1,000 direct flights per week between China and South Korea, he said.
> 
> Liu also referred to reports of a 61-year-old postman journeying through the Nathula Pass to exchange mail bags every day for 25 years, calling him “a civil envoy” promoting China-India friendship and connectivity.



Lol. This is like the US posturing to the Chinese ask if they want to join the TPP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oprih

China is just doing charity works, indians should be thankful that their sorry excuse of a country is even considered to be included to this grand project by China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StraightShooter

hackerdelight said:


> CPEC pass through Azad Kashmir not IOK. You consider India will fully control Kashmir ? Sorry, no chance. There's no military solution for Kashmir issue. The status quo will last for a very long time, probably 50 years, or even more than 100 years if India still unite as a single nation. Both sides won't compromise. So India will keep Kashmir people poor and make them revolt to against you? Make IOK prosperous is the only way to make IOK happily stay together with you, otherwise it's like a sword stabbing into you, you will be bleeding all the time. They will eventually split from India. I know you won't listen to me anyway.



This is like asking China does not control Taiwan so why does China make such a big fuss about one-China policy.

If China disregards Indian interests in Kashmir, India would disregard Chinese in interests in Tibet and Taiwan.



oprih said:


> China is just doing charity works, indians should be thankful that their sorry excuse of a country is even considered to be included to this grand project by China.



Thank you, China


----------



## Navin A

hackerdelight said:


> CPEC pass through Azad Kashmir not IOK. You consider India will fully control Kashmir ? Sorry, no chance. There's no military solution for Kashmir issue. The status quo will last for a very long time, probably 50 years, or even more than 100 years if India still unite as a single nation. Both sides won't compromise. So India will keep Kashmir people poor and make them revolt to against you? Make IOK prosperous is the only way to make IOK happily stay together with you, otherwise it's like a sword stabbing into you, you will be bleeding all the time. They will eventually split from India. I know you won't listen to me anyway.



Let's just wait and watch what will happen to China in the coming decade! tall claims and yet futile stance, China's sinister plan and expansionist mindset are clear. You want to make it hell for India, we will make it hell for you in Tibet. The day will come when India will reverse its stand and call Tibet a free country & formally recognize the government in exile, will be the day China will start to mend its ways.

For the moment have fun dealing with the current topic at hand, which is, how to save SCS & North Korea from nuclear war, preventing the whole of the south-east Asian region plunging into a Nuclear hellhole.



oprih said:


> China is just doing charity works, indians should be thankful that their sorry excuse of a country is even considered to be included to this grand project by China.



Ah yeah, Charity... No thanks, we will use the same proverb the Pakistani's go by, which is we would rather eat grass!



Place Of Space said:


> What the differences with present situation India is in or out?



Definitely out!


----------



## StraightShooter

8888888888888 said:


> Central Asia needs CPEC for sea routes.



Not necessarily.


----------



## samsara

*India’s China Policy Off Target, Says Modi’s Mandarin-Speaking ‘Guided Missile’*




_Delhi’s go-to guy for talking to Beijing is one of the few Indian leaders who openly advocate closer ties. Maverick he may be, but there’s reason to believe he’s not alone_

By Debasish Roy Chowdhury - SCMP - 20 November 2016





Subramanian Swamy delivers a lecture on the freedom fighter Vinayak Sawarkar. (Photo: AFP)​
“_Indian and Chinese brains must be very differently wired,_” China historian John Fairbank quipped to Subramanian Swamy one wintry morning in Harvard circa 1963. “_I have never seen an Indian who has managed to learn Chinese._”

That little joke was enough to get young Swamy to take up the challenge of learning Mandarin. Having finished his PhD in economics in one and a half years, he had plenty of time on hand. He learnt Mandarin in six months, he says, after which Harvard asked him to teach a course in Chinese economic history.

*Modi’s key aide blames poor planning for India’s currency crisis*

*Thus started the 76-year-old maverick parliamentarian’s long association with China, marking him out as a rare Indian politician with a deep understanding of China and extensive contacts in China’s power circles.* In the course of the 40-odd years in public life that would follow, Swamy would earn a reputation as a crusader against corruption and unpredictable muckraker and litigant par excellence. He played a major role in the court case against the multibillion-dollar mobile telephony licensing scandal in the last Congress-led government, which paved the way for the rise of Narendra Modi’s Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) to power in 2014 and gave him a cult following among BJP cadres. He is now doggedly pursuing an embezzlement lawsuit against Congress president Sonia Gandhi and her son Rahul.





Subramanian Swamy finished his PhD in economics in 18 months – then learnt Mandarin in six. Photo: AFP​
But his deep China connections would also make him a go-to guy in Delhi to communicate with China. *In 1978*, he was the first Indian politician to be sent to China to restart dialogue after the 1962 border war that saw all relations broken off. *And it was his meeting with Deng Xiaoping (鄧小平) in 1981 that would prompt China to reopen the sacred Kailash-Manasarovar route in Tibet (西藏) for Hindu pilgrims.*

*When Xi meets Modi, a little less love this time*

*A straight talker, Swamy is one of the very few Indian leaders who openly advocate better relations with China.* In a country where China is widely viewed with suspicion and the political class is wary of appearing even remotely pro-China, Swami’s China-friendly worldview was never going to be easy. But, of late, it seems to have got even tougher. *After years of rapid rapprochement, there are signs the two Asian giants may be drifting apart.* India resents China’s forays into the Indian Ocean, blames it for blocking its entry into the elite Nuclear Suppliers Group, and for siding with Pakistan. China has been carefully watching India flirt with the South China issue and its overtures to the US and Japan.

“_At this point, the Chinese are only interested in one thing: *are you independent or not*? Are you joining the US axis or are you on your own? We have failed this test,_” Swamy told _This Week in Asia_ last week.

In May, Swamy was in China on *a 10-day visit at the invitation* of a think-tank of China’s foreign ministry. As he does on his *yearly trips to China*, he met senior leaders, exchanged views and took the pulse. “_We think Indians are sentimental, but the Chinese are even more so. And right now, they are not happy with us,_” said Swamy. “_I have conveyed this back home, I have made it clear to my government and my party that we have no business in the South China Sea. It’s a dispute between the parties involved. Why are we being dragged into it?_”

It’s plain-speaking like this that makes the articulate Harvard economist stand out in a milieu of mostly underwhelming politicians. In recent days, he has called India’s venerable tycoon Ratan Tata “most corrupt”, defied popular mood to campaign against “rock star” central bank governor Raghuram Rajan, has called Rahul Gandhi “uneducated”, and last week let fly at Finance Minister Arun Jaitley for making a hash of Modi’s decision to replace high-denomination bank notes with new ones.





Subramanian Swamy with the yoga guru and anti-corruption crusader Baba Ramdev. Photo: AFP​
The finance minister is a pet hate since it’s no secret that Swamy would rather have that job. On a recent trip to Beijing, when Jaitley switched from Indian politicians’ preferred *garb of kurta-pajama*, Swamy tweeted to his 3.3 million followers: “_BJP should direct our ministers to wear traditional and modernised Indian clothes while abroad. In coat and tie they look like waiters._”

*Neville Maxwell discloses document revealing India provoked China into 1962 border war*

Potshots like that have often left his own party squirming and reinforce *his image as a loose cannon*. But more careful students of New Delhi’s Byzantine politics believe Swamy has not been acting on his own in his battles against Rajan or the Gandhi family, or in his current drive to build a Hindu temple at a disputed site where a mosque was torn down by Hindu fanatics in 1992. In every instance, they say, his action benefits the ruling dispensation without it having to take a politically inconvenient position. With friends across party lines, Swamy is, after all, the ultimate Delhi insider – hardly the profile of a lone crusader. More a “guided missile”, as _Outlook_ magazine put it in a recent cover story.

But if his words and deeds do indeed reflect the thinking of his party, then China-India ties aren’t probably the wreck they seem at the moment.





Congress Party supporters burn an effigy ofSubramanian Swamy during a demonstration in New Delhi in 2001. *Swamy had called for a probe into Congress Party President Sonia Gandhi and her family's alleged links *
*with a foreign intelligence agency*. Photo: AFP​*
Swamy’s views about the 1962 war, a sensitive issue for Indians, who hold China responsible for the war, may seem sacrilegious but are known to be shared by many in the party – secretly.* “_*The border clash was avoidable but [the then prime minister Jawaharlal] Nehru had received encouragement from the US to take advantage of China’s misery from the drought and famine,*_” said Swamy.

*On the Dalai Lama*, an extremely touchy issue for the Chinese, *Swamy is just as blunt.* “He must discontinue this political apparatus [in India]. As a religious leader he is warmly welcome in India but the present dispensation [his government in exile in India] is an obstacle to good relations just as is China’s lenient attitude to Pakistan giving sanctuary to trained Islamic terrorists.”

*Border dispute an obstacle to building trust between China and India*

Much to Beijing’s chagrin, New Delhi has just cleared the Dalai Lama’s first visit to an area that China claims as its own territory. The move came on the heels of India’s failure to garner Chinese support for both its entry into the nuclear suppliers’ club and securing a United Nations ban on a Pakistan-sheltered terrorist wanted in India.

Swamy’s views may seem to be at odds with the official Indian position. *But to those given to reading the tea leaves of regional geopolitics*, the hardening stance on Tibet could well be a sign of India *doubling down on a key bargaining chip* with China. In which case, it would be safe to bet that Swami is not talking through his hat.

Debasish Roy Chowdhury




Debasish Roy Chowdhury is the Deputy Editor of This Week in Asia. Winner of multiple Hong Kong News Awards and the SOPA 2016 Award for Excellence in Explanatory Reporting, Debasish has worked and lived in Kolkata, Sao Paulo, Hua Hin, Bangkok, Beijing and now Hong Kong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mista

samsara said:


> “_Indian and Chinese brains must be very differently wired,_” China historian John Fairbank quipped to Subramanian Swamy one wintry morning in Harvard circa 1963. “_I have never seen an Indian who has managed to learn Chinese._”



He should come to Singapore. There are many Indian elders who can speak even the Hokkien and Teochew dialect.


----------



## TaiShang

*China dismisses, India panics over prospect of Chinese ‘spy pigeon’*
13:54, May 24, 2017






_The pigeon was caught with Chinese tags in Anjaw district of Arunachal Pradesh. (HT Photo)_

A pigeon with a tag bearing numbers written in Chinese *has thrown Indian authorities into a flutter, as fears spread that the feathered prisoner could be a Chinese spy.* The Chinese public, meanwhile, has *ridiculed the accusation* as groundless and ludicrous.

The pigeon, which was reportedly caught in the disputed border region between China and India on May 20, *has become a full-blown suspect of Chinese espionage. *According to the* Hindustan Times*, the bird was found with an inscribed tag on its left leg.

This is not the first time that a pigeon has been singled out by India authorities as a potential perpetrator of foreign espionage. In 2016, a white pigeon was caught and caged by Indian security forces in a border district adjoining Kashmir, as it was suspected of having Pakistani "links.”

Such seizures have been ridiculed across Chinese social and traditional media. Many have suggested that, instead of punishing an innocent bird, Indian authorities should first deal with the country's security shortcomings.

“After reading the information circulating online, I would say that the bird might be a homing pigeon participating in a contest. Pigeons used for contests are normally tagged with rings bearing numbers and characters; I see no reason for Indian authorities to panic about it,” one netizen wrote on Sina Weibo.

“Despite its large population and territory, *India remains a country without a shred of security.* Maybe it should start to trust its neighbors, rather than making groundless accusations,” wrote another.

@Jlaw , @Han Patriot , @AndrewJin , @GS Zhou

Reactions: Like Like:
25


----------



## powastick

These days we use thumb drives like Kim Jong Nam.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Han Patriot

Pigeons? Seriously? We could just use DJI drones for that...LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## kris

Does pigeons live in that harsh climate??


----------



## grey boy 2

Boy, Indians

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## SBUS-CXK

kris said:


> Does pigeons live in that harsh climate??


Think about it. China's Beidou satellite navigation system is enough to cover Asia.

What can dove do?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

BBC News - Indian Army mistook Jupiter and Venus for Chinese spy drones for 6 months

Reactions: Like Like:
44


----------



## grey boy 2

Chinese-Dragon said:


> BBC News - Indian Army mistook Jupiter and Venus for Chinese spy drones for 6 months


Thanks for the entertaining reminder bro, i need it badly for my tough day

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

grey boy 2 said:


> Thanks for the entertaining reminder bro, i need it badly for my tough day



Hey brother, this part of the article might cheer you up even more. 

*India's army reportedly spent six months watching "Chinese spy drones" violating its air space, only to find out they were actually Jupiter and Venus.

By that stage, Indian troops had already documented 329 sightings of unidentified objects over a lake in the border region, between last August and February, according to the Calcutta-based Telegraph.

It quotes military sources as saying the objects violated the LAC 155 times.*

-----------

According to the Indian Army, those "Chinese spy drones" violated Indian territory 155 times.

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## AndrewJin

Last time, they thought DJI drones were for spying, now pigeons.
Seriously?
82.....

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Kyle Sun

Srinivas said:


> I suspect Pakistani hand in this, clean up of northern borders is needed.


Seriously ? You fall for such a lame story ?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## KAL-EL

This story is right up there with the silly people that believe there are zionist sharks and birds that spy on behalf of Israel.

comedy gold

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

Kyle Sun said:


> Seriously ? You fall for such a lame story ?


PDF RSSers' supa powa style intelligence never fails to amaze me.
They should take PISA to prove that.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## grey boy 2

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Hey brother, this part of the article might cheer you up even more.
> 
> *India's army reportedly spent six months watching "Chinese spy drones" violating its air space, only to find out they were actually Jupiter and Venus.
> 
> By that stage, Indian troops had already documented 329 sightings of unidentified objects over a lake in the border region, between last August and February, according to the Calcutta-based Telegraph.
> 
> It quotes military sources as saying the objects violated the LAC 155 times.*
> 
> -----------
> 
> According to the Indian Army, those "Chinese spy drones" violated Indian territory 155 times.


thanks for the good laugh bro, i'm all well now LOL



AndrewJin said:


> PDF RSSers' supa powa style intelligence never fails to amaze me.
> They should take PISA to prove that.


I thought Indians chicken out from the PISA since 2009?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kyle Sun

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Hey brother, this part of the article might cheer you up even more.
> 
> *India's army reportedly spent six months watching "Chinese spy drones" violating its air space, only to find out they were actually Jupiter and Venus.
> 
> By that stage, Indian troops had already documented 329 sightings of unidentified objects over a lake in the border region, between last August and February, according to the Calcutta-based Telegraph.
> 
> It quotes military sources as saying the objects violated the LAC 155 times.*
> 
> -----------
> 
> According to the Indian Army, those "Chinese spy drones" violated Indian territory 155 times.


I must say our india friends are very imaginative.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

Kyle Sun said:


> I must say our india friends are very imaginative.


Such imagination is the foundation of Supa Powa 2012 achievement.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Chinese-Dragon said:


> BBC News - Indian Army mistook Jupiter and Venus for Chinese spy drones for 6 months




ISIs spy Camel: 






ISIs spy Pigeon:

*India arrests pigeon on suspicion of spying for Pakistan*


https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/...on-suspicion-of-spying-for-pakistan-spks8b379



KAL-EL said:


> This story is right up there with the silly people that believe there are zionist sharks and birds that spy on behalf of Israel.
> 
> comedy gold

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Srinivas

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Pakistani hand
> 
> View attachment 399278
> 
> 
> 
> yeah with a digit pointed upwards


We are doing the clean up in Nepal and soon we will do the same in Chinese borders.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Srinivas said:


> We are doing the clean up in Nepal and soon we will do the same in Chinese borders.



Seriously man, lay off the Fukin drugs.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Srinivas

Kyle Sun said:


> Seriously ? You fall for such a lame story ?


Pakistani intention is to to make bitter enemity between India and China. Pakistanis always do this kind of stuff to make India off balance.


----------



## TaiShang

Chinese-Dragon said:


> It quotes military sources as saying the objects violated the LAC 155 times.



Heavens know the sun and the moon violates Indian air space how money times in a week. Indian army should stay alert and report every sighting.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## AndrewJin

Indian army should recruit cows.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Seriously man, lay off the Fukin drugs.



You know I'm not even slightly surprised that the Indian members here believe this. These same guys claimed that India would have a super-super-computer, ten times faster than Chinese ones by 2017. 



TaiShang said:


> Heavens know the sun and the moon violates Indian air space how money times in a week. Indian army should stay alert and report every sighting.



Next time they should try to shoot down Jupiter and Venus.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Roybot

grey boy 2 said:


> Thats why i never regretted for politely not accepting invitation of a India trip from my high caste white Indian friend in HK, even though i was told he live in one of the best residential area in New Delhi, something like "Colony Defense"? despite driver, servant all along there, *i was even offered with a rare and exciting "Dalits hunting trip"* However, i'm still not too confident if i will be safe there, cos i've heard too many crazy stories from my Indian friends from HK



See that's where you blew it, pretty cool story otherwise.


----------



## grey boy 2

AndrewJin said:


> Indian army should recruit cows to fight for the holy high-caste.


Watch out bro, you may be eligible for force feed with cow dung for such an suggestion of endangered the cows in India



Roybot said:


> See that's where you blew it, pretty cool story otherwise.


Thanks bro, i blew it badly

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kankan326

Who sent you here?------Coo.
What's your task? -----Coo.
With whom do you want to contact?----Coo.

Funny

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Chinese-Dragon said:


> You know I'm not even slightly surprised that the Indian members here believe this. These same guys claimed that India would have a super-super-computer, ten times faster than Chinese ones by 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Next time they should try to shoot down Jupiter and Venus.


What's more ironic .. he's a middle-aged married man...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Place Of Space

Our daily life will be boring without funny Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Jlaw

Srinivas said:


> We are doing the clean up in Nepal and soon we will do the same in Chinese borders.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Han Patriot

Chinese-Dragon said:


> BBC News - Indian Army mistook Jupiter and Venus for Chinese spy drones for 6 months


Seriously paranoid bunch of people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khanate

Indians have been soiling themselves over their pigeon hysteria for awhile now. Here's a small sample from Pakistan:

*Indian police detain 150 'spy' pigeons in Indian-occupied Kashmir* (Dawn, October 2016)
*India claims arrest of ‘Pakistani pigeon’ with message for Prime Minister Modi* (Tribune, October 2016)
*Yet Another 'Pakistani Spy' Pigeon Lands in India - This Time In Punjab* (India Times, October 2016)
India declares another pigeon a 'Pakistani spy' (92News, September 2016)
*Licence to coo! Pigeon suspected of being Pakistani SPY is 'arrested' in India* (Daily Mail, June 2015)
India arrests another pigeon accused of spying for Pakistan (The Verge, May 2015)

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

KAL-EL said:


> This story is right up there with the silly people that believe there are zionist sharks and birds that spy on behalf of Israel.
> 
> comedy gold



Watch this...

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/pakistani-spy-pigeon-flies-back-after-escaping-indian-police.477032/

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## AndrewJin

Wait, RSSers, let me tell you the truth, all holy cows have been implanted with spying devices.
So now, kill them all!



PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Watch this...
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/pakistani-spy-pigeon-flies-back-after-escaping-indian-police.477032/

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## MastanKhan

http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2017/05/25/pigeon-drugs-backpack_n_16808840.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awan68

KAL-EL said:


> This story is right up there with the silly people that believe there are zionist sharks and birds that spy on behalf of Israel.
> 
> comedy gold


Who believes that


----------



## Adios Amigo

What??? ..... even the Chinese???..... damn u guys....... You copying our tactics now???..... I thought we had copyrights for the use of pigeons, camels, dogs, ducks, donkeys..... as spies against India..... 

so whats the next plan???.... unleashing the Bactrian camel on to India???? well let me warn you ahead..... they will catch and imprison him for life...... done the same to ours!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Han Patriot

AndrewJin said:


> Wait, RSSers, let me tell you the truth, all holy cows have been implanted with spying devices.
> So now, kill them all!


You must be kidding me, how the f can they lose a pigeon.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tom M

grey boy 2 said:


> Boy, Indians



Why alone Indian's ?? 

These *Chinese *LOL 

http://english.chinamil.com.cn/news-channels/china-military-news/2015-01/01/content_6292175.htm

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...1/China-trains-army-of-messenger-pigeons.html

http://www.aljazeera.com/news/asia-...earches-10000-pigeons-201410152532719788.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Steelrain

The link is of a chinese website guys so chill, nothing new in this propaganda.


----------



## AndrewJin

Adios Amigo said:


> What??? ..... even the Chinese???..... damn u guys....... You copying our tactics now???..... I thought we had copyrights for the use of pigeons, camels, dogs, ducks, donkeys..... as spies against India.....
> 
> so whats the next plan???.... unleashing the Bactrian camel on to India???? well let me warn you ahead..... they will catch and imprison him for life...... done the same to ours!


Holy cows are spies....
They should arrest holy cows and anatomise them.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Here is a satire written by Nadeem. F. Piracha in DAWN about a year ago on Pakistani spy pigeon...seems now taken over by Chinese spy pigeon. The pigeon is called '*Ghutarghoon Khan'...*

*Pakistani spy pigeon: The proof*

_Yesterday, Indian police detained a pigeon at the border with Pakistan, after it was found carrying a warning note to Prime Minister Narendra Modi. Last year as well, India had arrested a pigeon, which it claimed to be a spy from Pakistan. While we wait for further news, here's the proof the Indian government provided following last year's arrest._

Last week, Indian authorities announced the capture of a Pakistani spy pigeon. The Indian intelligence agency, RAW, claimed that the pigeon was specially trained by the Pakistani spy agency, the ISI, to fly into Indian territory on a spying mission.

To corroborate its claims, RAW released some photos (taken by a RAW parrot) that shows the Pakistani pigeon indulging in various spying actives in and over India. RAW chief, Roger Binny, told reporters that the photos also proved that the Pakistani pigeon (code name: Ghutarghoon Khan) had been conducting spying missions in India for many years, maybe even decades!

Below are the photos that RAW released to substantiate its startling claims.

*Ghutarghoon Khan secretly spying on the pet ducks of the RAW chief ...*







*Ghutarghoon Khan seducing and then recruiting a female Indian pigeon ...*






*A Ghutarghoon Khan selfie taken outside a nuclear plant in Bihar.*






*Ghutarghoon Khan fighting a patriotic Indian squirrel. The squirrel's body was found in a fish pond nearby.*






*Ghutarghoon Khan polluting Indian river ...*






*Ghutarghoon Khan attacking an innocent Indian from the air.*






*PM Modi proudly exhibits a hat specially designed to ward off attacks by Pakistani pigeons from the air ...*






*An ISI agent paying Ghutarghoon Khan money to conduct more aerial bombings in India ...*






*A Chinese scientist working closely with the ISI installing a micro-camera in Ghutargoon Khan's left eye ...*





full article here...

https://www.dawn.com/news/1186143

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## AndrewJin

Pluralist said:


> Here is a satire written by Nadeem. F. Piracha in DAWN about a year ago on Pakistani spy pigeon...seems now taken over by Chinese spy pigeon. The pigeon is called '*Ghutarghoon Khan'...*
> 
> *Pakistani spy pigeon: The proof*
> 
> _Yesterday, Indian police detained a pigeon at the border with Pakistan, after it was found carrying a warning note to Prime Minister Narendra Modi. Last year as well, India had arrested a pigeon, which it claimed to be a spy from Pakistan. While we wait for further news, here's the proof the Indian government provided following last year's arrest._
> 
> Last week, Indian authorities announced the capture of a Pakistani spy pigeon. The Indian intelligence agency, RAW, claimed that the pigeon was specially trained by the Pakistani spy agency, the ISI, to fly into Indian territory on a spying mission.
> 
> To corroborate its claims, RAW released some photos (taken by a RAW parrot) that shows the Pakistani pigeon indulging in various spying actives in and over India. RAW chief, Roger Binny, told reporters that the photos also proved that the Pakistani pigeon (code name: Ghutarghoon Khan) had been conducting spying missions in India for many years, maybe even decades!
> 
> Below are the photos that RAW released to substantiate its startling claims.
> 
> *Ghutarghoon Khan secretly spying on the pet ducks of the RAW chief ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ghutarghoon Khan seducing and then recruiting a female Indian pigeon ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A Ghutarghoon Khan selfie taken outside a nuclear plant in Bihar.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ghutarghoon Khan fighting a patriotic Indian squirrel. The squirrel's body was found in a fish pond nearby.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ghutarghoon Khan polluting Indian river ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ghutarghoon Khan attacking an innocent Indian from the air.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PM Modi proudly exhibits a hat specially designed to ward off attacks by Pakistani pigeons from the air ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *An ISI agent paying Ghutarghoon Khan money to conduct more aerial bombings in India ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A Chinese scientist working closely with the ISI installing a micro-camera in Ghutargoon Khan's left eye ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> full article here...
> 
> https://www.dawn.com/news/1186143


Every creature other than Modi the God is spying on india!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Huh, we were also spying on PM Modi?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rott

TaiShang said:


> *China dismisses, India panics over prospect of Chinese ‘spy pigeon’*
> 13:54, May 24, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The pigeon was caught with Chinese tags in Anjaw district of Arunachal Pradesh. (HT Photo)_
> 
> A pigeon with a tag bearing numbers written in Chinese *has thrown Indian authorities into a flutter, as fears spread that the feathered prisoner could be a Chinese spy.* The Chinese public, meanwhile, has *ridiculed the accusation* as groundless and ludicrous.
> 
> The pigeon, which was reportedly caught in the disputed border region between China and India on May 20, *has become a full-blown suspect of Chinese espionage. *According to the* Hindustan Times*, the bird was found with an inscribed tag on its left leg.
> 
> This is not the first time that a pigeon has been singled out by India authorities as a potential perpetrator of foreign espionage. In 2016, a white pigeon was caught and caged by Indian security forces in a border district adjoining Kashmir, as it was suspected of having Pakistani "links.”
> 
> Such seizures have been ridiculed across Chinese social and traditional media. Many have suggested that, instead of punishing an innocent bird, Indian authorities should first deal with the country's security shortcomings.
> 
> “After reading the information circulating online, I would say that the bird might be a homing pigeon participating in a contest. Pigeons used for contests are normally tagged with rings bearing numbers and characters; I see no reason for Indian authorities to panic about it,” one netizen wrote on Sina Weibo.
> 
> “Despite its large population and territory, *India remains a country without a shred of security.* Maybe it should start to trust its neighbors, rather than making groundless accusations,” wrote another.
> 
> @Jlaw , @Han Patriot , @AndrewJin , @GS Zhou


Their delusions are getting harder to cure.



Srinivas said:


> I suspect Pakistani hand in this, clean up of northern borders is needed.


 



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> ISIs spy Camel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISIs spy Pigeon:
> 
> *India arrests pigeon on suspicion of spying for Pakistan*
> 
> 
> https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/...on-suspicion-of-spying-for-pakistan-spks8b379


Will the pigeon get a death sentence or life imprisonment?



kankan326 said:


> Who sent you here?------Coo.
> What's your task? -----Coo.
> With whom do you want to contact?----Coo.
> 
> Funny

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Srinivas

rott said:


>



You are forgetting that the whispers,delusions and rumors are name after chinese called 'Chinese Whispers' !


----------



## rott

Srinivas said:


> You are forgetting that the whispers,delusions and rumors are name after chinese called 'Chinese Whispers' !


Haha.... 
Troll award goes to @Srinivas

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## khansaheeb

TaiShang said:


> *China dismisses, India panics over prospect of Chinese ‘spy pigeon’*
> 13:54, May 24, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The pigeon was caught with Chinese tags in Anjaw district of Arunachal Pradesh. (HT Photo)_
> 
> A pigeon with a tag bearing numbers written in Chinese *has thrown Indian authorities into a flutter, as fears spread that the feathered prisoner could be a Chinese spy.* The Chinese public, meanwhile, has *ridiculed the accusation* as groundless and ludicrous.
> 
> The pigeon, which was reportedly caught in the disputed border region between China and India on May 20, *has become a full-blown suspect of Chinese espionage. *According to the* Hindustan Times*, the bird was found with an inscribed tag on its left leg.
> 
> This is not the first time that a pigeon has been singled out by India authorities as a potential perpetrator of foreign espionage. In 2016, a white pigeon was caught and caged by Indian security forces in a border district adjoining Kashmir, as it was suspected of having Pakistani "links.”
> 
> Such seizures have been ridiculed across Chinese social and traditional media. Many have suggested that, instead of punishing an innocent bird, Indian authorities should first deal with the country's security shortcomings.
> 
> “After reading the information circulating online, I would say that the bird might be a homing pigeon participating in a contest. Pigeons used for contests are normally tagged with rings bearing numbers and characters; I see no reason for Indian authorities to panic about it,” one netizen wrote on Sina Weibo.
> 
> “Despite its large population and territory, *India remains a country without a shred of security.* Maybe it should start to trust its neighbors, rather than making groundless accusations,” wrote another.
> 
> @Jlaw , @Han Patriot , @AndrewJin , @GS Zhou



Most things in the world have a made in China tag on them, what's the big deal if a pigeon has one too?


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Hahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Naara-e-Mastana

Srinivas said:


> I suspect Pakistani hand in this, clean up of northern borders is needed.


There must be a Pakistani men's hand or **** behind the raising indian population too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

this has isi all over it. they must have transferred the spy gear for the pigeons to china.....with tot

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## terranMarine

Blue Marlin said:


> this has isi all over it. they must have transferred the spy gear for the pigeons to china.....with tot


China is gonna demand the safe return of our high tech property: pigeon including gear unharmed

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rott

Sheikh Rauf said:


> View attachment 399486


This is the funniest...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daghalodi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimur Khurram

LOL these guys are obsessed with pigeons.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-Rex

Srinivas said:


> I suspect Pakistani hand in this, clean up of northern borders is needed.


*
Pakistan is an easier target.*


----------



## war&peace

Now, our Chinese friends can understand the what creed of cretins we are dealing with 


Srinivas said:


> I suspect Pakistani hand in this, clean up of northern borders is needed.



Yes, ISI is behind every bad thing that happens in india including the population increase.



KAL-EL said:


> This story is right up there with the silly people that believe there are *zionist sharks* and birds that spy on behalf of Israel.
> 
> comedy gold



 never heard of that but if you compare shark (one of the most intelligent animal) with a pigeon...it becomes far more hilarious...


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Space based strategic assets, quantum radars, cyber security specialists for Trum's America.

Spy Pigeons for Modi's india.

PLA sure knows how to deploy its assets according to a country's level of development.

Now the indians will play the eternal victim and accusse China of racism!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zhukov

Here we go again after ISI Spy Pigeon Gutargun Khan
Now presenting Spy Master 
GutarChu Tong [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Banglar Bir

*China warns India over Dhola-Sadiya bridge in Arunachal*
Modi last week opened the country''s longest bridge over Brahmaputra river that connects Assam''s easternmost region with Arunachal Pradesh, claimed and dubbed by China as South Tibet.
IANS 
Beijing, Publish Date: May 29 2017 6:20PM | Updated Date: May 29 2017 6:20PM





Representational Image
China on Monday asked India to be "cautious" and exercise "restraint" over building infrastructure in Arunachal Pradesh, days after Prime Narendra Modi launched the country's longest bridge linking Assam with the state claimed by Beijing.

"We hope India adopts a cautious and restrained attitude on the issue before the final settlement of the border issue with China to jointly control disputes, safeguard peace and tranquility in the border areas," the Chinese Foreign Ministry told IANS.

"China's position on the eastern section of the Sino-Indian border areas is consistent and clear," a statement in Chinese said.

Modi last week opened the country's longest bridge over Brahmaputra river that connects Assam's easternmost region with Arunachal Pradesh, claimed and dubbed by China as South Tibet.

"China and India should resolve territorial disputes through negotiations and consultations between the two countries," the Foreign Ministry said.

China and India have a dragging border dispute.

The 9.2 km Dhola-Sadiya bridge will cut the distance and travel time between Assam and Arunachal Pradesh by 165 km and five hours.

Analysts say the bridge will ensure swift movement of Indian troops in Arunachal Pradesh, which, therefore, will bolster India's defence along the China border.

China and India fought a brief war in 1962 when the Chinese entered Arunachal Pradesh and unilaterally declared a ceasefire after withdrawing to the McMahon Line.

Since then Indian and Chinese troops have had several skirmishes.

China has long been building infrastructure along the border unlike India, which, experts say, avoided building roads in the region, fearing a repeat of the 1962 war when the People's Liberation Army troops entered Assam.
http://www.greaterkashmir.com/news/...-dhola-sadiya-bridge-in-arunachal/250761.html


----------



## ito

yet another warning by China

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Beast

Yes, we can shut off Ganges river easily and you can do nothing about it

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SrNair

BANGLAR BIR said:


> *China warns India over Dhola-Sadiya bridge in Arunachal*
> Modi last week opened the country''s longest bridge over Brahmaputra river that connects Assam''s easternmost region with Arunachal Pradesh, claimed and dubbed by China as South Tibet.
> IANS
> Beijing, Publish Date: May 29 2017 6:20PM | Updated Date: May 29 2017 6:20PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Representational Image
> China on Monday asked India to be "cautious" and exercise "restraint" over building infrastructure in Arunachal Pradesh, days after Prime Narendra Modi launched the country's longest bridge linking Assam with the state claimed by Beijing.
> 
> "We hope India adopts a cautious and restrained attitude on the issue before the final settlement of the border issue with China to jointly control disputes, safeguard peace and tranquility in the border areas," the Chinese Foreign Ministry told IANS.
> 
> "China's position on the eastern section of the Sino-Indian border areas is consistent and clear," a statement in Chinese said.
> 
> Modi last week opened the country's longest bridge over Brahmaputra river that connects Assam's easternmost region with Arunachal Pradesh, claimed and dubbed by China as South Tibet.
> 
> "China and India should resolve territorial disputes through negotiations and consultations between the two countries," the Foreign Ministry said.
> 
> China and India have a dragging border dispute.
> 
> The 9.2 km Dhola-Sadiya bridge will cut the distance and travel time between Assam and Arunachal Pradesh by 165 km and five hours.
> 
> Analysts say the bridge will ensure swift movement of Indian troops in Arunachal Pradesh, which, therefore, will bolster India's defence along the China border.
> 
> China and India fought a brief war in 1962 when the Chinese entered Arunachal Pradesh and unilaterally declared a ceasefire after withdrawing to the McMahon Line.
> 
> Since then Indian and Chinese troops have had several skirmishes.
> 
> China has long been building infrastructure along the border unlike India, which, experts say, avoided building roads in the region, fearing a repeat of the 1962 war when the People's Liberation Army troops entered Assam.
> http://www.greaterkashmir.com/news/...-dhola-sadiya-bridge-in-arunachal/250761.html



Lol 
Who gives a shit?



Beast said:


> Yes, we can shut off Ganges river easily and you can do nothing about it


 Cry me a river.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

Beast said:


> Yes, we can shut off Ganges river easily and you can do nothing about it


Doing that would send a strong msg to Hindu. But CPC will not do it. India keeps provoking

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## beijingwalker

*DholaSadiya bridge not enough, China still miles ahead of India in infrastructure along LAC*
BY , ECONOMICTIMES.COM | MAY 28, 2017, 02.13
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...astructure-along-lac/articleshow/58879677.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kasper95

beijingwalker said:


> *DholaSadiya bridge not enough, China still miles ahead of India in infrastructure along LAC*
> BY , ECONOMICTIMES.COM | MAY 28, 2017, 02.13
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...astructure-along-lac/articleshow/58879677.cms


Then why this crying .at this rate of crying even if all the glaciers melt out still there will be lot of water to flow under the bridge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

beijingwalker said:


> *DholaSadiya bridge not enough, China still miles ahead of India in infrastructure along LAC*
> BY , ECONOMICTIMES.COM | MAY 28, 2017, 02.13
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...astructure-along-lac/articleshow/58879677.cms


啊 q心目


----------



## beijingwalker

beijingwalker said:


> *DholaSadiya bridge not enough, China still miles ahead of India in infrastructure along LAC*
> BY , ECONOMICTIMES.COM | MAY 28, 2017, 02.13
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...astructure-along-lac/articleshow/58879677.cms


The title is not totally true, actually China is miles ahead of India in everything except for the population, which India has already overtaken China.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## noksss

beijingwalker said:


> *DholaSadiya bridge not enough, China still miles ahead of India in infrastructure along LAC*
> BY , ECONOMICTIMES.COM | MAY 28, 2017, 02.13
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...astructure-along-lac/articleshow/58879677.cms



Spare us from the warning from ur CPC by forwading this youtube video to them


----------



## G0dfather

But according to all Chinese members( 2% original + 98% iron brother false Flaggers) here China doesn't give a flying fu*k about India.


----------



## kankan326

Don't use the word "warn". It makes China sound like a weak bully. "Protest" is more proper.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ajaxpaul

rustom said:


> One BIG middle finger from India to Chinese foreign ministry. You can't do jack shit.
> 
> 
> Oh really , why don't you ask that clown Xi to do it now and save us from stupid warnings which is not even funny any more



Lol....China should really shut Ganges down...Did you say clown Xi ?

ROFL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neem456

aha never knew china will fume so much for justa bridge constructed


----------



## beijingwalker

The funny thing is most of those so called warning things were reported from indian sources

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saurav jha

Chinese war(ning) machine is fearsome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

I m kind of puzzled how come in Chinese media China uses the word "表示“ that means express or say, when translated by indian media it becomes " warn". seems like india really needs to hire better translators.

And Chinese media barely mentions india if it does at all, and indian media has China mentioned everyday, see the difference in the mentality.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## navtrek

beijingwalker said:


> I m kind of puzzled how come in Chinese media China uses the word "表示“ that means express or say, when translated by indian media it becomes " warn". seems like india really needs to hire better translators.
> 
> And Chinese media barely mentions india if it does at all, and indian media has China mentioned everyday, see the difference in the mentality.



Its just sensationalism selling warmongering for trp ratings just ignore it. And thanks for comparing and highlighting otherwise we poor people would not even know what is true.


----------



## Jackdaws

Yawn. What's new. Next time, we will probably send the Dalali Lama to open a new bridge. China can cry, express, warn, moan, howl or bark some more then - however you want to interpret it.


----------



## kris

ito said:


> yet another warning by China


They haven't warned, they asked to use restraint
I don't understand what purpose it serves


----------



## Naara-e-Mastana

Good move by China  before india says anything about CPEC make more controversies  .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rott

Useless to comment on such threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## China and Pakistan

To tell the truth, China simply does not like to compete with India because China and India are not at one level. China's vision is always aimed at the world power, not India. If China and India were compared, China would be very large, but India would have only 3 points. In addition, China does not like the arms race. China cares only about how to develop peacefully and improve the standard of living of the Chinese people, so as to benefit the world. India is not qualified to compare with china. India is a joke in front of china!


----------



## AndrewJin

Great news of China-India trade
During the first 4 months of 2017, import from india to China rose by 20% to 5.57 billion,
export from China to India rose by 14% to 20.45 billion. Surplus amounted to 14.88 billion.

News from Indian media
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...in-first-four-months/articleshow/58946166.cms
*Indian exports to China rises sharply in first four months *

BEIJING: After years of decline, Indian exports to China rose sharply in the first four months of this year registering a 20 per cent increase to USD 5.57 billion, though the trade deficit continued to persist.

Indian exports received a major boost mainly due to China increasing the steel consumption by importing big quantity of iron ore as well as gems and diamonds besides cotton materials.

The India-China trade grew by six per cent to USD 26.02 billion from January to April this year, according to the data of China's customs accessed by PTI here.

*As per the data, the Indian exports have gone up to USD 5.57 billion, registering a 20 per cent increase.

China's exports to India too amounted to USD 20.45 billion, a 14 per cent raise.

The trade deficit problem for India, however, continued. The trade deficit in the first four months amounted to USD 14.88 billion in favour of China. *

Last year, the deficit aggregated to around USD 52 billion in a little over USD 70 billion total bilateral trade becoming a thorny issue between the two countries.

But the spurt in Indian exports to China this year showed promise of recovery, the first since iron ore exports started declining in 2013 due domestic crackdown on mines as well as China scaling down its steel production due to global economic crisis.

The trade deficit began expanding ever since the iron ore exports, the main stay of Indian exports started declining.

The iron ore exports from India to China in the first four months totalled to USD 1.04 billion jumped by about 45 per cent. Also, Indian exports of iron and steel rose by USD 218 million almost 300 per cent.

Indian diamond, gems and precious stones exports also contributed to the rise.

In the first quarter this year, Indian exports of diamonds and gems and stones amounted to USD 558 million. India had 33.8 per cent market.

Last year India's exports of diamonds, stones and gems to China grew by 28.48 per cent to touch USD 2.48 billion with India emerging as top two exporters in the burgeoning Chinese market after South Africa.

Officials say there is a huge scope for Indian exports in this field as China's total volume of imports in 2016 was USD 15.816 billion. In 2015 China has imported USD 17.974 billion worth of diamond and precious stones.

Indian exports of cotton and yarn in the first four months rose to USD 600 million a 40 per cent increase.

Chinese exports to India also rose by 14 per cent during this period and the bilateral trade grew by six percent.

Indian business and trade circles associated with the bilateral trade, however, advised caution saying that base of Indian exports continued to be small and it is to be seen whether the increase is sustainable in the long run.

But at the same there was hope of major increase as China has announced liberalisation of pharmaceutical imports.

India has been pressing China to open up its pharmaceutical and IT software sectors to expand the base of Indian exports. So far, no major breakthrough have been made in both the areas, despite promises by China.

@Shotgunner51 @cirr @TaiShang @terranMarine @Han Patriot et al

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AndrewJin

More subways in india mean more TBMs.
Very bright future for China-india trade!
@Shotgunner51 @grey boy 2 @Jlaw et al

*CREG digs deep to expand abroad*

*




*

China Railway Engineering Equipment Group Co, the country's biggest manufacturer of tunnel boring machines by both production capacity and revenue,* will ship eight sets of the giant machines to international markets including Israel and Singapore in the second half of this year, its chairman said.*

CREG, a unit of State-owned China Railway Group Ltd, focuses on the development and production of shield tunneling machines and tunnel boring machines. China used to completely rely on imports until 2008 when CREG independently developed its own shield tunneling machine after six years of research.

Chairman Tan Shunhui said CREG planned to establish new operation centers in Australia, the United States and Italy over the next three years.

He said it would build sales networks and team up with local dealers, as well as handling tender and bid processes in more overseas projects, especially those countries and regions related to the Belt and Road Initiative.

"Many of these opportunities come from these markets' growing demand for subway projects, water conservation, railways, highways and underground crossings," Tan said.

He said that undeveloped infrastructure poses a bottleneck to economic development in countries and regions related to the initiative.

The Zhengzhou-based company has so far produced some 592 tunnel boring machines for both the domestic and international markets, including 25 sets for international destinations such as *Vietnam, Lebanon, India and Malaysia.*

CREG's sales totaled 4.86 billion yuan ($704 million) in 2016, up 152 percent year-on-year, while export volumes last year reached 370 million yuan, up 203 percent from 2015.

The company said its tunneling machines had notable advantages over traditional excavators because they were safer, faster and more convenient. They can operate totally underground, without disturbing traffic above. Moreover, they freed up staff from dangerous work.

*CREG already opened an operation center in Germany to handle European contracts and others in Singapore and Hong Kong to manage its Asian and African projects. It also supplied pipe jacking machines and auxiliary equipment to clients in South Korea and Iran.*

"We found that many developed markets have increasing demand to expand their metro networks," Tan said.

He said the company's next priority was securing orders for tunnel-engineering equipment from high-speed railway projects in the United Kingdom and Turin's water improvement project in Italy. The company has more than 2,260 employees, including 80 technicians carrying out consultancy and after sales work in overseas markets.

Sun Fuquan, a researcher at the Chinese Academy of Science and Technology for Development in Beijing, said Chinese engineering equipment makers are set to become some of the largest beneficiaries of the Belt and Road Initiative.

"It is critical for them to enhance brand recognition and a localization process to further compete with those established rivals from Japan, Germany, Sweden and the United States," Sun said.




http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/bizchina/2017-05/18/content_29392321.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## terranMarine

What happened to Indians boycotting China products?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Viet

Not a healthy sign when India exports resources as iron ore, gems and diamonds and imports Chinese finished products and other manufactured goods. The Chinese benefits 10 times more from trades.


----------



## AndrewJin

Viet said:


> Not a healthy sign when India exports resources as iron ore, gems and diamonds and imports Chinese finished products and other manufactured goods. The Chinese benefits 10 times more from trades.


One exports what one can offer.
You don't expect them to export tunnel bearing machines to China, but they need TBMs, which China can manufacture.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Viet

AndrewJin said:


> One exports what one can offer.
> You don't expect them to export tunnel bearing machines to China, but they need TBMs, which China can manufacture.


I am just pointing out India industrial weakness. No offense to anyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Viet said:


> I am just pointing out India industrial weakness. No offense to anyone.


I get your point, I did not feel offended.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## graphican

Very interesting... By the end of the year, China will be 45 Billions in surplus viz a viz India. Expecting 30% profit margins, China can launch at least one MMRCA type project out of Indian money every year

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

EastAsian said:


> China is world factory.


International trade is determined by fundamental economic structure and currency exchange rate. Despite the fact that China sustains trade surpluses with almost all economies (so no need to single out India), it's no less important to note that billions of bilateral deficits still exist with four smaller "factories" (Taiwan, SK, Japan, Germany), China should strive to overcome this extremely stringent challenge.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

EastAsian said:


> The trade with India will always be in favor of China. China is world factory.
> 
> I do not see how Indians can strengthen their standing in near future.


China is also the biggest market for nearly all the physical products.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

AndrewJin said:


> I get your point, I did not feel offended.


I don't mean China. You suck resources from others and sell manufactured goods in return. You can admit Xi Jinping's silkroad is meant to cement the trend.


----------



## terranMarine

Seems like there's someone here who can't stand the surplus China gets from India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Viet said:


> I don't mean China. You suck resources from others and sell manufactured goods in return. You can admit Xi Jinping's silkroad is meant to cement the trend.


To india, easy money from resources , why not?
No need for skilled labour, no need for R&D, no need for continuous human effort....
Every country has different role on this world, you don't expect every country to nurture a drone company like DJI.
In terms of subway car manufacturing, no more than 10 companies dominate 99% of the global market, then the rest of the world are just losers?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tom99

EastAsian said:


> The trade with India will always be in favor of China. China is world factory.
> 
> I do not see how Indians can strengthen their standing in near future.



The same can be said about China some decades ago. Then, China exports a lot of raw resources to other developed countries, including Japan. Even today, China is still exporting raw resources, like rare earth material.

As India's industries develops it will start to use more of its own raw resources. In the mean time it is smart to trade excess material for money.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Tom99 said:


> The same can be said about China some decades ago. Then, China exports a lot of raw resources to other developed countries, including Japan. Even today, China is still exporting raw resources, like rare earth material.
> 
> As India's industries develops it will start to use more of its own raw resources. In the mean time it is smart to trade excess material for money.


Not every country has the same fate.
China has DJI today, no such company 2 decades ago. But by logics you can't assume another country will have a same DJI 2 decades later.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

AndrewJin said:


> To india, easy money from resources , why not?
> No need for skilled labour, no need for R&D, no need for continuous human effort....
> Every country has different role on this world, you don't expect every country to nurture a drone company like DJI.
> In terms of subway car manufacturing, no more than 10 companies dominate 99% of the global market, then the rest of the world are just losers?


nothing against easy money. hey I like it too. the problem what to do when resources run out?


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

AndrewJin said:


> China is also the biggest market for nearly all the physical products.
> 
> View attachment 401914



This doesn't include ASP though. 

Average selling price. 

Westerners buy more expensive phones, so even if their volume in numbers will be lower the actual market value will be higher. Also in that case indias actual market value will be even lower.



AndrewJin said:


> To india, easy money from resources , why not?
> No need for skilled labour, no need for R&D, no need for continuous human effort....
> Every country has different role on this world, you don't expect every country to nurture a drone company like DJI.
> In terms of subway car manufacturing, no more than 10 companies dominate 99% of the global market, then the rest of the world are just losers?



But india like China in the past doesn't want that role. It will gradually shift or at least grow better in structure.

Also, this is already the case in some specific sectors. For example, India imports APIs from China and then exports formulated generics to the west. In this case india essentially is importing a pharmaceutical raw product from China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tom99

AndrewJin said:


> Not every country has the same fate.
> China has DJI today, no such company 2 decades ago. But by logics you can't assume another country will have a same DJI 2 decades later.



The development and progress of most normal countries are not based on some fate but rather the functional government, the hardworking citizens and its internal drives. India constitutes around 20% of the world's population. Within this large mass of people, there are some very hardworking and smart Indians. Looking back, was China fated to be poor and broken some decades ago? No, look how far China have came when its government and people worked together for a better future. With today's globalization of shared ideas and knowledge through the internet and research papers, technological developments are speeding up. There is no hard barrier for India, Indonesia or even Philippines to be able to come up with a DJI2 in a decade or two.


----------



## AndrewJin

Tom99 said:


> The development and progress of most normal countries are not based on some fate but rather the functional government, the hardworking citizens and its internal drives. India constitutes around 20% of the world's population. Within this large mass of people, there are some very hardworking and smart Indians. Looking back, was China fated to be poor and broken some decades ago? No, look how far China have came when its government and people worked together for a better future. With today's globalization of shared ideas and knowledge through the internet and research papers, technological developments are speeding up. There is no hard barrier for India, Indonesia or even Philippines to be able to come up with a DJI2 in a decade or two.


again, every country is different. 
I personally never put one country's development trajectory onto another country.

Your comment on DJI is really ill-informed, as long as you have some basic information about the competition in this sector.

Your comment resonates with the Indian chemistry student in PDF, that every nation will reach the same development level sometime. It never happens in human civilization history for the recent several thousand years, so i'd rather not reach any conclusive argument. Every nation has smart people, it is the average people that matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

Bussard Ramjet said:


> This doesn't include ASP though.
> 
> Average selling price.
> 
> Westerners buy more expensive phones, so even if their volume in numbers will be lower the actual market value will be higher. Also in that case indias actual market value will be even lower.
> 
> 
> 
> But india like China in the past doesn't want that role. It will gradually shift or at least grow better in structure.
> 
> Also, this is already the case in some specific sectors. For example, India imports APIs from China and then exports formulated generics to the west. In this case india essentially is importing a pharmaceutical raw product from China.



APIs are not just your day to day iron ore low level raw material. India do not and cannot manufacture a lot of the APIs needed to make those generic drugs for the pharma industry. Some of those APIs require advanced processes. The only reason Indian pharma is doing great at the moment is due to FDA certification, again it boils down to English.

The Chinese generic drugs companies do not adhere to FDA standards and are not familiar with FDA certification, hence a lot of those cheap Chinese generics cannot flood the west yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Han Patriot said:


> APIs are not just your day to day iron ore low level raw material. India do not and cannot manufacture a lot of the APIs needed to make those generic drugs for the pharma industry. Some of those APIs require advanced processes. The only reason Indian pharma is doing great at the moment is due to FDA certification, again it boils down to English.
> 
> The Chinese generic drugs companies do not adhere to FDA standards and are not familiar with FDA certification, hence a lot of those cheap Chinese generics cannot flood the west yet.



Umm no. We did actually make a lot of APIs, but don't do anymore largely because of the cost. 

Some APIs are sure relatively advanced products, but a lot of them are actually very simple compounds. 

Also, there is far more to Indian generic industry than just FDA and English. In fact, China exports a huge amount of APIs and basic drugs to US, all of which are certified by FDA. China wouldn't be doing that if they had problem with FDA. There are today a huge Chinese working class that has not only studied abroad, but are fluent in English. That is not the issue. 

Also, a lot of mineral ores and metals also require advanced processes, so they are not low tech either in that way.


----------



## Han Patriot

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Umm no. We did actually make a lot of APIs, but don't do anymore largely because of the cost.
> 
> Some APIs are sure relatively advanced products, but a lot of them are actually very simple compounds.


So if it's so simple why do you need to import from China in the billions? If cost is the case, sooner of later you might even need to import Chinese geenric drugs and relabel it made in India. LOL



Bussard Ramjet said:


> Also, there is far more to Indian generic industry than just FDA and English. In fact, China exports a huge amount of APIs and basic drugs to US, all of which are certified by FDA. China wouldn't be doing that if they had problem with FDA. There are today a huge Chinese working class that has not only studied abroad, but are fluent in English. That is not the issue.
> 
> Also, a lot of mineral ores and metals also require advanced processes, so they are not low tech either in that way.


It is that simple, generic drugs do not require much innovation, you wait till the patent expires, then you copy, you think the Chinis cannot figure this out? We have gazillions of generic drug makers in China, from shit quality (that's what indian imports like crazy) to platinum quality. Some Chinese companies have started to have proper FDA certification process and exports to the West but the majority are still concentrating on the domestic market.

Comparing complex pharmaceutical compounds to iron ore. Great Indic logic! LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Han Patriot said:


> So if it's so simple why do you need to import from China in the billions? If cost is the case, sooner of later you might even need to import Chinese geenric drugs and relabel it made in India. LOL
> 
> 
> It is that simple, generic drugs do not require much innovation, you wait till the patent expires, then you copy, you think the Chinis cannot figure this out? We have gazillions of generic drug makers in China, from shit quality to platinum quality. Some Chinese companies have started to have proper FDA certification process and exports to the West but the majority are still concentrating on the domestic market.
> 
> Comparing complex pharmaceutical compounds to iron ore. Great Indic logic! LOL


Many Chinese companies and researchers' focus are on original drugs. One example is an intraocular drug to stop neovascularisation of the retina. There are some drugs of similar function from the west, they used to dominate China's huge market for this type of drugs. And none of them have expired and none could be legally copied in india. As a consequence of the fierce competition, the price of imported drugs has been cut for more than three quarters!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

AndrewJin said:


> Many Chinese companies and researchers' focus are on original drugs. One example is an intraocular drug to stop neovascularisation of the retina. There are some drugs of similar function from the west, they used to dominate China's huge market for this type of drugs. And none of them have expired and none could be legally copied in india. As a consequence of the fierce competition, the price of imported drugs has been cut for more than three quarters!



That's the problem with Chinese companies, they always want to compete with those big western pharma companies. My advice is start eating the generics pie while concurrently compete on original innovative drugs.

Destroy the Indian pharma companies, we can and should compete with them. Their only advantage is certification and an earlier starting point. China's pharma industry was nearly non-existent 20 years ago. We already control 80% of their API market, without it, their industry is as good as dead. Learn to harness our potential.

*Wuxi Apptec is already the largest CRO company in the world*, providing contract research for all major pharma companies. We have the expertise domestically.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

redefined said:


> Already imports are dropping as soon as duty exceptions removed. ENJOY.
> "
> *Bulk drug imports from China drop after govt scraps customs exemption*
> By Veena Mani | New Delhi | 22 Mar 2017 00:30 am
> 
> 
> _Photo: Shutterstock
> Bulk drug imports from China dropped to Rs 9,120.8 crore in 2016-17 from 13,853.20 crore a year ago, following the government's withdrawal of customs duty exemption on certain categories. The exemption was withdrawn to provide a level playing field to domestic manufacturers."_
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly no one wants to use dubious products from china in India.
> When pkaying field is levelled, you can see the result.


No one wants to use "dubious" Chinese products in India? but the problem is you are already using it amass, while Chinese platinum quality exports to other countries, because indians are simply poor. I hope you tariffs are successful, do you want to bet with me, it will rise again? How does imposing tariffs create a level playing field? India can't even produce certain complex APIs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Han Patriot said:


> That's the problem with Chinese companies, they always want to compete with those big western pharma companies. My advice is start eating the generics pie while concurrently compete on original innovative drugs.
> 
> Destroy the Indian pharma companies, we can and should compete with them. Their only advantage is certification and an earlier starting point. China's pharma industry was nearly non-existent 20 years ago. We already control 80% of their API market, without it, their industry is as good as dead. Learn to harness our potential.
> 
> Wuxi Apptec is already the largest CRO company in the world, providing contract research for all major pharma companies. We have the expertise domestically.


I partly agree.
But copying drugs when patents expire only encourage quick money, just like in the case of india.
You never hear about successful original products from them in major consuming market.
In the long run, it is disastrous for a country. 
Have you heard about the Chinese idiom 嗟来之食？

When we look at consumer drone market, why could DJI dominate the world?
By just copying?
There are lots of companies both in China and the West that follow DJI.
Yes, many of them could make money and let their workers earn a living.
But none would be like DJI whose profit margin is huge and future trend is unstoppable.
Clearly, we will see some drone companies to copy DJI's latest design, can you actually name them?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

redefined said:


> Dear han , what will happen in the future only you chinese can predict , but i am giving you the facts at the moment that in 1 year we eliminated 34 % basic medicine raw mtl import from china.
> And tarrifs were not imposed , the custom exceptions enjoyed by chinese were eliminated. Pl. Read my quote carefully..


Explain to me customs exemptions? If you eliminated customs exemptions, means you imposed tariffs, genius. China controls 50% of the world global API market exporting 50bil$ USD. Eliminate that hero!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Han Patriot said:


> So if it's so simple why do you need to import from China in the billions? If cost is the case, sooner of later you might even need to import Chinese geenric drugs and relabel it made in India. LOL
> 
> 
> It is that simple, generic drugs do not require much innovation, you wait till the patent expires, then you copy, you think the Chinis cannot figure this out? We have gazillions of generic drug makers in China, from shit quality (that's what indian imports like crazy) to platinum quality. Some Chinese companies have started to have proper FDA certification process and exports to the West but the majority are still concentrating on the domestic market.
> 
> Comparing complex pharmaceutical compounds to iron ore. Great Indic logic! LOL



First try to understand the answer before replying. 

Second try to ask yourselves if what you are saying makes sense. 

As for APIs, in most of them, not all, cost is the overwhelming factor. And yes, indian generics industry can be threatened by china. I agree. 

Also, generics are indeed low innovation, yet this doesn't mean that some skill is not needed to produce them. 

As for iron ore and pharmaceutical products, I as a chemical engineer am well positioned to answer this. If you see correctly, I said that the processes involved are equally complex. Key word: processes. 

Now I am busy these days and I don't wish to continue. If you can't agree with these basic facts, so be it.



Han Patriot said:


> No one wants to use "dubious" Chinese products in India? but the problem is you are already using it amass, while Chinese platinum quality exports to other countries, because indians are simply poor. I hope you tariffs are successful, do you want to bet with me, it will rise again? How does imposing tariffs create a level playing field? India can't even produce certain complex APIs.




Man, have you ever seen the difference between tariffs in US and China? China has high tariffs where it suits it as well. 

If you have a problem, take it up with the WTO.



Han Patriot said:


> That's the problem with Chinese companies, they always want to compete with those big western pharma companies. My advice is start eating the generics pie while concurrently compete on original innovative drugs.
> 
> Destroy the Indian pharma companies, we can and should compete with them. Their only advantage is certification and an earlier starting point. China's pharma industry was nearly non-existent 20 years ago. We already control 80% of their API market, without it, their industry is as good as dead. Learn to harness our potential.
> 
> *Wuxi Apptec is already the largest CRO company in the world*, providing contract research for all major pharma companies. We have the expertise domestically.




Again the main advantage has never been certification. All chinese bulk drug and API manufacturers have to get US FDA approval and pass quality checks to export. They are very adept at getting those.


----------



## Han Patriot

Bussard Ramjet said:


> First try to understand the answer before replying.
> 
> Second try to ask yourselves if what you are saying makes sense.
> 
> As for APIs, in most of them, not all, cost is the overwhelming factor. And yes, indian generics industry can be threatened by china. I agree.


OK, let me re-explain it in simpler terms for your genius brain to understand, I said if the matter was so simple and cost is the only factor, then why the heck India still buy billions from China, since Indian professional and lower skilled manpower cost is 3x cheaper than China. And logically since the end user is in India, infrastructure wouldn't be the main constraint. Why not set up shop in India and produce it directly for the end user with such a low cost structure in India. There is even a ready market waiting for you. Get the logic?



Bussard Ramjet said:


> Also, generics are indeed low innovation, yet this doesn't mean that some skill is not needed to produce them.





Bussard Ramjet said:


> As for iron ore and pharmaceutical products, I as a chemical engineer am well positioned to answer this. If you see correctly, I said that the processes involved are equally complex. Key word: processes.


Great selling iron ore is now a more complex venture than producing pharmaceutical ingredients. I guess those African countries selling China iron ore can produce APIs too since it's the same complexity. 







Bussard Ramjet said:


> Man, have you ever seen the difference between tariffs in US and China? China has high tariffs where it suits it as well.
> 
> If you have a problem, take it up with the WTO.
> 
> Again the main advantage has never been certification. All chinese bulk drug and API manufacturers have to get US FDA approval and pass quality checks to export. They are very adept at getting those.


I can't take it up to WTO man, PRC needs to do it. LOL. I am just saying don't portray yourselves as laying a level playing field since it's just tariff protection. Is China guilty of protectionism in some cases? Of course. Can India protect her minuscule API industry, of course. Just don't act holier than thou by claiming, you are having a level playing field.

Yah, I am sure those drugs exported to Indonesia, South America and Africa needs the uber professional FDA approved facilities.


----------



## AndrewJin

China has one of the highest per capita comsumption of fruits in the world,
india should think about their own problems why nobody hears about indian mango but everyone in China knows Thai mango....
India has very little to offer for Chinese consumers, beef and mango could be a good start.






*India hopes to win Chinese hearts with mangoes*

Beijing granted market access to the Indian fruit in 2004, but it is yet to become commercially viable 
India is planning to organise a ‘mango festival’ in China and South Korea for the first time to boost exports of the 'king of fruits'.

Though China had granted market access to Indian mangoes in 2004, it is yet to become ‘effective’ and commercially meaningful, official sources told _The Hindu_, adding that China’s import of the fruit from India has so far been minuscule. In 2015-16, India’s exports of mangoes to China were worth just ₹24,000 out of India’s total mango exports of ₹317.1 crore. This was the case in volume terms as well — of the total mango exports of 36,329 MT in 2015-16, China accounted for only 0.5 MT.

To increase exports to China, the plan now is to hold a ‘mango festival’ in Beijing to promote Indian mangoes sources said, emulating the example of Thailand which saw a surge in demand for its fruits after it showcased them.

Exporters lukewarm 

Chairman of the Agricultural and Processed Food Products Export Development Authority (APEDA), Devendra Kumar Singh, told _The Hindu _that while talks were on for organising an Indian mango festival in China, not many Indian exporters had shown interest in it.

Meanwhile, an APEDA trade notice to exporters on May 9 said: “In continuation of the opening of Chinese market for Indian mangoes in 2004, APEDA took up the issue through Embassy of India in China for addition of more mango pack houses to be registered with Chinese authorities.” 


The APEDA said South Korea had opened its market for Indian mangoes for the 2017 season. Mr. Singh said the Indian mango festival is slated to be held in South Korea during May 25-27 and around ten leading Indian exporters of the fruit will participate. 

He added that there were also plans to hold an Indian mango festival in Mumbai on June 5-6 where around 30 international buyers will take part. These include ten each from China and Iran, four each from Japan and Mauritius and two from Australia. 

According to worldsrichestcountries.com, data sourced from International Trade Centre showed that in 2015, China was the third largest mango importer globally and top importer of the fruit in Asia with imports of the fruit worth $260.2 million. In 2015, South Korea was the fifth largest mango importer in Asia with imports to the tune of $55.6 million. 

According to the APEDA, India has around 1,000 mango varieties, though only a few varieties are commercially cultivated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

AndrewJin said:


> Your comment resonates with the Indian *chemistry* student in PDF


Interesting why not Physics or Mathematics or Geography?



AndrewJin said:


> Every nation has smart people, it is the average people that matter.



Actually NOT. Large scale systems like nations etc are more decided by outliers and black swans. The results follow more of a power law and less of a gaussian law. Most of the Indian economic growth and income comes from few big players like Tata, Ambani etc. This will become even more true as things move towards automation. Few folks with high skills will dominate most of the production and economic output.

Don't believe me? Just do this thought experiment suggested by Nassim Taleb. 

Think of tallest person that you know. Now think 1000 people randomly selected from any group you want and their avarage height. Even if you add the tallest person in that group the avarage height of the group will not change much. 

Now do the same with wealth. Think of 1000 randomly selected folks and calculate their avarage wealth. Now add someone like Jack Ma or Bill Gates in the group. Suddenly the avarage wealth of the group becomes HUGE. 

All the natural parameters like height weight etc etc etc are more of a function of avarage or median. The social or economic parameters like wealth income etc etc etc are more of a function of extremes. India needs a limited number of such extremes and freedom to them to grow in order to grow rapidly. This is why economic liberalisation is more important than toilets, education, health etc etc etc.


----------



## AndrewJin

We can watch tons of videos shot by DJI drones on video websites.
But very very very few videos are from india.

Retail sales of india in 2016 was merely one trillion dollars, pathetically low for so many people.

When their salary increases, I hope they have some extra money to buy DJI drones, joining the world's drone lovers to record the beauty of the world.....

Well, they have to buy using real money
instead of PPP money which they are talking about all the time.

This will be very helpful to China-India trade....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raphael

http://blogs.rediff.com/mkbhadrakumar/2017/06/09/india-should-expect-a-china-japan-reset/

The Modi government, which began its diplomatic activities three years ago by eulogizing the prospect of an Asian Century, has lost the plot. The Asian Century is forging ahead for sure, but sans India. Japan, which was regarded by PM Modi as India’s ideal partner in the Asian Century, is seeking a collaborative partnership with China. This is the indication available from a major international conference hosted in Tokyo on June 5-6 under the rubric ‘Future of Asia’.

The theme of the conference was “Globalism at a crossroads: Asia’s next move” and the sub-plot that inevitably took the centre-stage of the demi-official event was all about Japan and China setting aside their historical distrust and current rivalry to lead Asia in tandem towards greater integration. In his keynote speech at the conference, Singapore’s powerful Emeritus Senior Minister, Goh Chok Tong urged: “If Japan-China relations can move towards greater trust and cooperation, there will be a mutually-reinforcing effect on the other key bilateral relationships in the region.”

Goh said there is a need to build greater interdependence among Asian countries and China and Japan should take the lead as Asia’s top two economies. Interestingly, Goh lauded the Trans-Pacific Partnership (TPP), Regional Comprehensive Economic Partnership (RCEP) and China’s Belt and Road Initiative (BRI) as fine examples of how Asia can build interdependence, champion free trade and further the integration process.
India did not figure in Goh’s road map, since TPP excludes India, while India is a reluctant participant in the RCEP (unlike the rest of Asia which is raring to go) and India outright boycotted the BRI forum in Beijing last month. However, it was the inaugural address at the Tokyo meet on Monday by the Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe that should make Delhi sit up.

Abe announced that Japan is ready to cooperate with China’s Belt and Road Initiative, which he lauded for its “potential to connect East and West as well as the diverse regions found in between.” Abe spelt out certain conditions – OBOR should be in harmony with “a free and fair Trans-Pacific economic zone”; infrastructure development should be based on procurement that is transparent and fair; projects should be economically viable and should not harm the debtor nations’ finances. But he made it clear that Tokyo is “ready to extend cooperation.”

The Japan-China relations seem to be heading for a makeover. A new momentum has been steadily building up in the recent weeks. For a start, Toshihiro Nikai, secretary-general of Abe’s Liberal Democratic Party who is known for his pro-China stance, attended the BRI forum in Beijing last month and was received by President Xi Jinping. Xinhua reported that Xi took note that Japan has “clearly affirmed the (Belt and Road) initiative”. (Nikai handed over a “personal letter” from Abe.) A fortnight later, China’s State Councillor Yang Jiechi visited Tokyo and met Abe to follow up on the “important guiding opinions on Sino-Japanese relationship” that Xi had earlier conveyed through Nikai.
All in all, Beijing has been quick on its feet to warmly respond to Abe’s path-breaking speech in Tokyo on Monday. The Foreign Ministry spokesperson said:

We have noted the statement by Prime Minister Abe. In the course of developing the Belt and Road, China is committed to establishing a set of fair, reasonable and transparent rules for international trade and investment together with countries along the routes… The Belt and Road is an important international public goods, and an open and inclusive development platform, creating benefits for countries around the world including Japan. All parties are equal in terms of participating in, contributing to and benefiting from the Belt and Road. We believe that this initiative can serve as a new platform and test field for mutually beneficial cooperation and common development of China and Japan, and welcome Japan’s discussion with us on conducting cooperation within the Belt and Road framework… Chinese side attaches importance to and stands ready to improve its relationship with Japan… We have noted the remarks of Japan and hope that the Japanese side can translate their remarks and wishes about improving relations with China into concrete policies and actions.
Clearly, Japan realizes that China finds itself in a stronger position today as compared to the period prior to the victory of Donald Trump as US president. On the other hand, China too assesses that its lead role in globalization and free trade invest in it a special responsibility to be accommodative and to explore a constructive engagement with Japan. Of course, Japan’s rethink on OBOR factors in the US intention to join the China-led Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank, the participation of a senior White House official in the BRI forum meet in Beijing last month, and the follow-up by the American embassy in Beijing to constitute a “working group” to discuss BRI.

Curiously, Japan’s scepticism over the BRI is similar to India’s but its approach is radically different. Abe did the right thing by deputing Nikai as his special envoy to attend the BRI forum meet with the expectation that he could build on the overture – potentially leading to a summit meeting with Xi. As things stand, a Sino-Japanese summit seems to be within the realms of possibility. Whereas, India turned down the Chinese invitation. If for Delhi, the boycott of the Beijing meet highlighted its “muscular diplomacy”, Tokyo was pragmatic and kept in view the “big picture” of the imperatives of a reset of ties with China.


-----------------------

Who could have seen this coming, even two years ago? For us India has fast become our most critical and abhorrent rival, perhaps on par with the US. It has overtaken Japan on our levels of antipathy - now we regard Japan as like Australia, a country whose politics are venal and base, and whom we should keep at arms length, but whom we can nonetheless do business with.

I think the reverse is true for Indians too, that Pakistan has become a sideshow and China has become the main target.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## arbit

Raphael said:


> Who could have seen this coming, even two years ago? For us India has fast become our most critical and abhorrent rival, perhaps on par with the US. It has overtaken Japan on our levels of antipathy - now we regard Japan as like Australia, a country whose politics are venal and base, and whom we should keep at arms length, but whom we can nonetheless do business with.
> 
> I think the reverse is true for Indians too, that Pakistan has become a sideshow and China has become the main target.



Thats an interesting thought process for sure! Japanese were particularly brutal in their reign over china. The stories are - wait for it- legendary! Yet you imply that India, the land from which Buddhism spread far and wide and was the dominant religion in china for a considerable period of time, the land from which two peoples shared cordial relations for more than a thousand years will be abhorred at the same level as others!
Arrogance perhaps OR effects of PDF?! 

We consider china as a threat we don't really hate china. On the other hand, we don't consider pakistan as a threat, they are a subject of our contempt.  You by the way are welcome to develop enmity with us, if you are so keen.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Naara-e-Mastana

As i said before Japanese are sane people they wont mess with their Neighbor . 
. because
1) China is a superpower and any conflict will be bloody for japan.

2) usa lost the trust of asian countries after scs episode (which are depending on them )

3) China will be their neighbor and while usa will dump them in a second if their interest lost .

4)north korea is threatening them every now and then .

5) russia & China have a nexus & both are super powers & Japan's neighbor .why would Japan mess with their two neighboring superpowers ?( just because of american backing ? The country which is thousands miles away from japan and have a record of dumping their allies) .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sinait

arbit said:


> Yet you imply that India, the land from which Buddhism spread far and wide and was the dominant religion in china for a considerable period of time, the land from which two peoples shared cordial relations for more than a thousand years will be abhorred at the same level as others!


There is no India or Hinduism 2500 years ago. The Buddha is said to be a Shakyan, born in Lumbini, inside modern day Nepal. We don't know who are the people populating the area the Buddha attained Enlightenment. Most probably they are East Asian or Tibeto-Burman as Buddhism is largely practiced by these people. 
Buddhism spread from Lumbini, inside modern day Nepal, by a Shakyan, the race of the Buddha. 
Unfortunately Shakya was invaded and its inhabitants massacred. 
Shakya is not India, so kindly refrain from stating the BS that Buddhism spread from India or from Indians.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## GURU DUTT

sinait said:


> There is no India or Hinduism 2500 years ago. The Buddha is said to be a Shakyan, born in Lumbini, inside modern day Nepal. We don't know who are the people populating the area the Buddha attained Enlightenment. Most probably they are East Asian or Tibeto-Burman as Buddhism is largely practiced by these people.
> Buddhism spread from Lumbini, inside modern day Nepal, by a Shakyan, the race of the Buddha.
> Unfortunately Shakya was invaded and its inhabitants massacred.
> Shakya is not India, so kindly refrain from stating the BS that Buddhism spread from India or from Indians.
> .


wise guy bhudda was bor as sidhart to a so called hindu king get your facts right ,,,, but there is no such thing as Hindu its sanatan dharm people living on east side of river indus/sindhu were called Hindus by the persians and later we were called hindus try doing some research

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Mukunda Murthi Rao

sinait said:


> There is no India or Hinduism 2500 years ago. The Buddha is said to be a Shakyan, born in Lumbini, inside modern day Nepal. We don't know who are the people populating the area the Buddha attained Enlightenment. Most probably they are East Asian or Tibeto-Burman as Buddhism is largely practiced by these people.
> Buddhism spread from Lumbini, inside modern day Nepal, by a Shakyan, the race of the Buddha.
> Unfortunately Shakya was invaded and its inhabitants massacred.
> Shakya is not India, so kindly refrain from stating the BS that Buddhism spread from India or from Indians.
> .


last i heard, bodh gaya is in india


----------



## sinait

GURU DUTT said:


> wise guy bhudda was bor as sidhart to a so called hindu king get your facts right ,,,, but there is no such thing as Hindu its sanatan dharm people living on east side of river indus/sindhu were called Hindus by the persians and later we were called hindus try doing some research


Show us the birth certificate, Wise Guy. 
Show us also The Buddha was born to a Hindu King, 
i.e if there is such a thing as a Hindu 2600 years ago.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

When you have so much baggage hampering your relations as China and Japan do, it's next to impossible for a 'reset' or whatever the OP implies to happen, at least in the near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sinait

Mukunda Murthi Rao said:


> last i heard, bodh gaya is in india


May I know where is India 2600 years ago.
Last you heard Bodh Gaya is in India, didn't know you were born 2600 years ago.
All I see is Indian hearsay and bragging.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mukunda Murthi Rao

sinait said:


> May I know where is India 2600 years ago.
> Last you heard Bodh Gaya is in India, didn't know you were born 2600 years ago.
> All I see is Indian hearsay and bragging.
> .


So what are you bragging about? I just countered your point on Buddhism coming from nepal not india. You gotta stay focussed


----------



## GURU DUTT

sinait said:


> Show us the birth certificate, Wise Guy.
> Show us also The Buddha was born to a Hindu King,
> i.e if there is such a thing as a Hindu 2600 years ago.
> .


so wise guy you want a birth cerificate of a person who was born almost 2500 years ago   no wonder you are a thundering typhoon super high sky roketing high IQ chinese wise guy i salute you 

The Buddhist tradition regards Lumbini, in present-day Nepal to be the birthplace of the Buddha.[78][note 1] He grew up in Kapilavastu.[note 1] The exact site of ancient Kapilavastu is unknown.[79] It may have been either Piprahwa, Uttar Pradesh, in present-day India,[52] or Tilaurakot, in present-day Nepal.[80] Both places belonged to the Sakya territory, and are located only 15 miles apart.[80]

Gautama was born as a Kshatriya,[81][note 9] the son of Śuddhodana, "an elected chief of the Shakya clan",[6] whose capital was Kapilavastu, and who were later annexed by the growing Kingdom of Kosala during the Buddha's lifetime. Gautama was the family name. His mother, Maya (Māyādevī), Suddhodana's wife, was a Koliyan princess. Legend has it that, on the night Siddhartha was conceived, Queen Maya dreamt that a white elephant with six white tusks entered her right side,[83][84] and ten months later[85] Siddhartha was born. As was the Shakya tradition, when his mother Queen Maya became pregnant, she left Kapilavastu for her father's kingdom to give birth. However, her son is said to have been born on the way, at Lumbini, in a garden beneath a sal tree.

The day of the Buddha's birth is widely celebrated in Theravada countries as Vesak.[86] Buddha's Birthday is called _Buddha Purnima_ in Nepal, Bangladesh, and India as he is believed to have been born on a full moon day. Various sources hold that the Buddha's mother died at his birth, a few days or seven days later. The infant was given the name Siddhartha (Pāli: Siddhattha), meaning "he who achieves his aim". During the birth celebrations, the hermit seer Asita journeyed from his mountain abode and announced that the child would either become a great king (chakravartin) or a great sadhu.[87] By traditional account,[_which?_] this occurred after Siddhartha placed his feet in Asita's hair and Asita examined the birthmarks. Suddhodana held a naming ceremony on the fifth day, and invited eight Brahmin scholars to read the future. All gave a dual prediction that the baby would either become a great king or a great holy man.[87] Kondañña, the youngest, and later to be the first arhat other than the Buddha, was reputed to be the only one who unequivocally predicted that Siddhartha would become a Buddha.[88]

While later tradition and legend characterized Śuddhodana as a hereditary monarch, the descendant of the Suryavansha (Solar dynasty) of Ikṣvāku (Pāli: Okkāka), many scholars think that Śuddhodana was the elected chief of a tribal confederacy.

Early texts suggest that Gautama was not familiar with the dominant religious teachings of his time until he left on his religious quest, which is said to have been motivated by existential concern for the human condition.[89] The state of the Shakya clan was not a monarchy and seems to have been structured either as an oligarchy, or as a form of republic.[90] The more egalitarian gana-sangha form of government, as a political alternative to the strongly hierarchical kingdoms, may have influenced the development of the śramanic Jain and Buddhist sanghas, where monarchies tended toward Vedic Brahmanism.[91]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gautama_Buddha#Conception_and_birth


----------



## sinait

GURU DUTT said:


> so wise guy you want a birth cerificate of a person who was born almost 2500 years ago   no wonder you are a thundering typhoon super high sky roketing high IQ chinese wise guy i salute you
> 
> The Buddhist tradition regards Lumbini, in present-day Nepal to be the birthplace of the Buddha.[78][note 1] He grew up in Kapilavastu.[note 1] The exact site of ancient Kapilavastu is unknown.[79] It may have been either Piprahwa, Uttar Pradesh, in present-day India,[52] or Tilaurakot, in present-day Nepal.[80] Both places belonged to the Sakya territory, and are located only 15 miles apart.[80]
> 
> Gautama was born as a Kshatriya,[81][note 9] the son of Śuddhodana, "an elected chief of the Shakya clan",[6] whose capital was Kapilavastu, and who were later annexed by the growing Kingdom of Kosala during the Buddha's lifetime. Gautama was the family name. His mother, Maya (Māyādevī), Suddhodana's wife, was a Koliyan princess. Legend has it that, on the night Siddhartha was conceived, Queen Maya dreamt that a white elephant with six white tusks entered her right side,[83][84] and ten months later[85] Siddhartha was born. As was the Shakya tradition, when his mother Queen Maya became pregnant, she left Kapilavastu for her father's kingdom to give birth. However, her son is said to have been born on the way, at Lumbini, in a garden beneath a sal tree.
> 
> The day of the Buddha's birth is widely celebrated in Theravada countries as Vesak.[86] Buddha's Birthday is called _Buddha Purnima_ in Nepal, Bangladesh, and India as he is believed to have been born on a full moon day. Various sources hold that the Buddha's mother died at his birth, a few days or seven days later. The infant was given the name Siddhartha (Pāli: Siddhattha), meaning "he who achieves his aim". During the birth celebrations, the hermit seer Asita journeyed from his mountain abode and announced that the child would either become a great king (chakravartin) or a great sadhu.[87] By traditional account,[_which?_] this occurred after Siddhartha placed his feet in Asita's hair and Asita examined the birthmarks. Suddhodana held a naming ceremony on the fifth day, and invited eight Brahmin scholars to read the future. All gave a dual prediction that the baby would either become a great king or a great holy man.[87] Kondañña, the youngest, and later to be the first arhat other than the Buddha, was reputed to be the only one who unequivocally predicted that Siddhartha would become a Buddha.[88]
> 
> While later tradition and legend characterized Śuddhodana as a hereditary monarch, the descendant of the Suryavansha (Solar dynasty) of Ikṣvāku (Pāli: Okkāka), many scholars think that Śuddhodana was the elected chief of a tribal confederacy.
> 
> Early texts suggest that Gautama was not familiar with the dominant religious teachings of his time until he left on his religious quest, which is said to have been motivated by existential concern for the human condition.[89] The state of the Shakya clan was not a monarchy and seems to have been structured either as an oligarchy, or as a form of republic.[90] The more egalitarian gana-sangha form of government, as a political alternative to the strongly hierarchical kingdoms, may have influenced the development of the śramanic Jain and Buddhist sanghas, where monarchies tended toward Vedic Brahmanism.[91]
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gautama_Buddha#Conception_and_birth


The Chinese do have high IQ, but not me, but my IQ could be higher than yours. 
No need to regurgitate what are on the Wiki. There is no proof. All I see is "believed to be", "may have", "suggested". It is up to individuals to believe what they will.
The Buddha has got nothing to do with modern day India, likewise we don't relate the Romans to modern day Italians, or the Babylonians with modern day Iraqis.
You want glory, go work for it. For now India is very famous for rape Capital, and open defecation.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## GURU DUTT

sinait said:


> The Chinese do have high IQ, but not me, but my IQ could be higher than yours.
> No need to regurgitate what are on the Wiki. There is no proof. All I see is "believed to be", "may have", "suggested". It is up to individuals to believe what they will.
> The Buddha has got nothing to do with modern day India, likewise we don't relate the Romans to modern day Italians, or the Babylonians with modern day Iraqis.
> You want glory, go work for it. For now India is very famous for rape Capital, and open defecation.
> .


he he he what a looser


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Sad sight this... 

Mr. Modi tried to isolate Pak through BD and AF.. and failed.

Mr. Modi tried to ride on the shoulders of JP and US pivoting party...to isolate China and that is going nowhere.

The indians have been trying to promote their 'counter' to OBOR... well, riding on the shoulders of JP and the US... and we all know how long that indian road is going to go....

Why is it hard for indians to be constructive for a change.. and not get eternally stuck in the proverbial superiority mud?

NE Asian economic union is in the best interests of all 3 advanced Confusian societies... the US has no choice but to effectively leave Asia... that leaves only China as a high functioning state to carry the Asian Century forward.

Mr. Modi had his chance and he blew it by openly trying to subotage OBOR. 

He can't blame China for this now...as the PRC tried till the very last moment to bring indians to the fold.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dark Lord Forever

First Russia and now Japan too is bowing down to mighty superpower China. Now where will poor India go to bag BHEEKH? Daddy USA? But Trump daddy is now with China too. oh poor india is now left helpless against superpower China. Now get ready to loose intire north east, because Chinese tanks will be comming.


----------



## StraightShooter

Dark Lord Forever said:


> First Russia and now Japan too is bowing down to mighty superpower China. Now where will poor India go to bag BHEEKH? Daddy USA? But Trump daddy is now with China too. oh poor india is now left helpless against superpower China. Now get ready to loose intire north east, because Chinese tanks will be comming.




US has always been with China as part of G2. The earlier administrations have been subtle while incumbent administration has been very overt.

All US allies are in the process of re calibrating their relations.

- France and Germany getting closer Russia
- Turkey and Qatar getting closer to Iran
- Japan and South Korea getting closer to China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dy1022

StraightShooter said:


> US has always been with China as part of G2. The earlier administrations have been subtle while incumbent administration has been very overt.
> 
> All US allies are in the process of re calibrating their relations.
> 
> - France and Germany getting closer Russia
> - Turkey and Qatar getting closer to Iran
> - Japan and South Korea getting closer to China




We should add India as G3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dark Lord Forever

StraightShooter said:


> US has always been with China as part of G2. The earlier administrations have been subtle while incumbent administration has been very overt.
> 
> All US allies are in the process of re calibrating their relations.
> 
> - France and Germany getting closer Russia
> - Turkey and Qatar getting closer to Iran
> - Japan and South Korea getting closer to China


Good for them bad for India who will get punished from all sides.


----------



## StraightShooter

dy1022 said:


> We should add India as G3



India is not in the same league as US & China. India has a long way to go before it's views are counted in the international relations. India has always been neutral and non-aligned in international disputes. Though India claims it to be a virtue but it is more to do with insignificant weight it carries. Even Pakistan has more influence than India when it comes to International relations.



Dark Lord Forever said:


> Good for them bad for India who will get punished from all sides.



You get punished when you do not have strength. Might is right in International relations.


----------



## nature is

arbit said:


> Thats an interesting thought process for sure! Japanese were particularly brutal in their war with china. The stories are - wait for it- legendary! Yet you imply that India, the land from which Buddhism spread far and wide and was the dominant religion in china for a considerable period of time, the land from which two peoples shared cordial relations for more than a thousand years will be abhorred at the same level as others!
> Arrogance perhaps OR effects of PDF?!
> 
> We consider china as a threat we don't really hate china. On the other hand, we don't consider pakistan as a threat, they are a subject of our contempt.  You by the way are welcome to develop enmity with us, if you are so keen.



Japanese were brutal against anyone during WW2, they used Indian POWs as live target, even cannibalized those poor Indians  . It's not a legend, it's real history. Do you find irony that Indians are cozying up the people who devour them?

Well, life is full of irony. As part of Confucian culture sphere, Chinese share much in similarity with Japanese than any ethnic from Indian subcontinent. Culture means way of life, how you live, how you write..... Religion is just a subset of culture. China and India had little contact due to the Himalayas, Buddhism was spread by Central Asians thru Silk Road. And Chinese Buddhism is a mix of Taoism and Buddhism, it wasn't the dormant religion, Chinese are mostly irreligious Confucian followers that worship ancestor.

It's not our arrogance, but your own ignorance.


You may not consider China a threat, but India media and many Indians nicknamed Agni missile as China Killer.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## sinait

arbit said:


> Its funny how distaste for others can colour ones perspective.
> What was Lord Buddh's name prior to his attaining bodhisatva, i.e. before he became Buddh.
> Ans. His name was Siddharth. A hindu prince. Siddharth is a name still common amongst hindus. His name was not xi or ching.
> What was his mother's name?
> Ans. Maya. Women are still named maya in our hindu culture.
> Where was he born?
> Lumbini. Modern day Nepal
> 
> The lumbini, a place you so hopefully quote is still inhabited by Hindus. Nepal not so long ago was a Hindu country, before the constitution was modified to grant it a secular status.
> In ancient times, when there was only hinduism in Indian peninsula and islam and christianity in west and Europe respectively, Hindus inhabited the land which gave birth to Lord Buddh.
> As times changed, the land got divided amongst princes and races mixed up and inhabited various places.
> 
> You, the chinese dig out thousand years old maps and take pride in your chinese heritage and even lay claims to territories just because a small time bandit ruled it for some time; and at the same time not even blink linking the buddh and buddhism to Nepal in an effort to delink it from Hindus and India.
> 
> Yes there was no India 2500 years ago. There was Bharat (Bharatvarsh) named after prince Bharat. The Indian name, just like there was no china 2500 years ago only Zhonghua.
> 
> Your ignorance can be treated not your antipathy. At least be honest with something you could relate to for a majority of your existence. Just because Lord Buddh was Hindu before he created a different sect or came from India does not diminish his greatness. Neither does it diminish the greatness of the land from which he came from.


The ignorant calling others ignorant.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gautama_Buddha
"
*No written records about Gautama were found from his lifetime or some centuries thereafter*. One Edict of Asoka, who reigned from circa 269 BCE to 232 BCE, commemorates the Emperor's pilgrimage to the Buddha's birthplace in Lumbini.
"
What you have as facts are stories as told by the Indians as Shakya was invaded and their inhabitants massacred.
The country you call China had always been to the Chinese 中国 (Zhongguo) since ancient times. Just like the Indians call their country Bharat in Hindi, difference being the "India" is in your constitution and given to you by your Masters.
China has been an entity since ancient times, hence its claim to be the longest surviving civilization, whereas India is created by the British who colonized and enslaved its people.
Chinese ancient records are backed by written facts, unlike the fabricated stories and hearsay of the Indians.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Records_of_the_Grand_Historian

The land that the Buddha comes from is Lumbini, Nepal.
The Buddha is great, just don't try to rub it off on the Bharats.
Ancient Shakya are now inhabited by the people who had massacred the Buddha's people, so nothing great about the people presently there as well.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## StraightShooter

sinait said:


> There is no India or Hinduism 2500 years ago. The Buddha is said to be a Shakyan, born in Lumbini, inside modern day Nepal. We don't know who are the people populating the area the Buddha attained Enlightenment. Most probably they are East Asian or Tibeto-Burman as Buddhism is largely practiced by these people.
> Buddhism spread from Lumbini, inside modern day Nepal, by a Shakyan, the race of the Buddha.
> Unfortunately Shakya was invaded and its inhabitants massacred.
> Shakya is not India, so kindly refrain from stating the BS that Buddhism spread from India or from Indians.
> .



You are just playing with words. At the end of the day Shivism, Vaishnavism, Buddhism & Jainism all are Vedic schools of thought which originated in the regions of the Indian Subcontinent (South Asia) not in the Chinese Kingdoms (East Asia).

If you say India as country did not exist when Buddhism spread to various countries (~266 BC), tell me where was China or Nepal or Pakistan as countries during that time?













Around 1000 BC Vedic rishis had started to elaborate the Vedas in the form of Upanishads as they felt that the core message of Vedas was being lost with misinterpretation due to passage of time. 100s of such Upanishads were written before the advent of Jainism and Buddhism. Around 600 BC Jainism and Buddhism took this message forward making these two Vedic philosophies atheistic in nature while Shiva & Vaishnava Vedic philosophies continued to remained theistic in nature. Around 700 AD Adi Shankaracharya debated, convinced and preached for the unity of various Vedic schools of thought and brought most of Buddhists, Jains, Shivites & Vaishnavites of Indian Subcontinent under the umbrella of modern day Hinduism to withstand the treat from Islamic school of thought being imposed by the Islamic invaders from the west.

Buddhism which was spread by Ashoka to Sri Lanka, South East Asia and East Asia continued to be followed while Buddhism merged into Hinduism in India.

Buddhism stands for peace, nonviolence and avoiding killing of living things. This is fully practiced by the modern day Hindus. This is how we treat our animals. How do Chinese treat the animals?


----------



## StraightShooter




----------



## sinait

StraightShooter said:


> You are just playing with words. At the end of the day Shivism, Vaishnavism, Buddhism & Jainism all are Vedic schools of thought which originated in the regions of the Indian Subcontinent (South Asia) not in the Chinese Kingdoms (East Asia).
> 
> If you say India as country did not exist when Buddhism spread to various countries (~266 BC), tell me where was China or Nepal or Pakistan as countries during that time?


Spare me your nonsense and more of your Vedic hearsay.
In China, they have written records of Confucius, not Vedic hearsay.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confucius
" Born 28 September 551 BC Zhou, Lu state (now Nanxinzhen, Qufu, Shandong, China) 
Confucius's descendants were repeatedly identified and honored by successive imperial governments with titles of nobility and official posts. 
"
中国 exist since the Qin Dynasty or earlier.
For more on history of China, best to direct you inquiry to Chinese members.

Yes, I know Indians treat the cows better than humans. 
Its in the news how they kill humans repeatedly because of the cows.
I am agnostic, not interested in Vedic BS.

Ancient Shakya was invaded and its inhabitants and the Buddha's people massacred. Those presently living there are the descendants of these murderers of the Buddha's people.
Buddhism is not from India or Indians, period. 

One fact for you. One of Hinduism most revered god, Lord Shiva, is from Mt Kailash, China.
Tibet only became part of ancient China during the Yuan Dynasty, but if we use Vedic Logic, then Hinduism spread from China to India.
I apologize to Hindu members who may be annoyed by the facts that I will reveal, I will stop here. 
It is despicable how some people try to usurp the credit for Buddhism.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nature is

StraightShooter said:


> You are just playing with words. At the end of the day Shivism, Vaishnavism, Buddhism & Jainism all are Vedic schools of thought which originated in the regions of the Indian Subcontinent (South Asia) not in the Chinese Kingdoms (East Asia).
> 
> If you say India as country did not exist when Buddhism spread to various countries (~266 BC), tell me where was China or Nepal or Pakistan as countries during that time?
> 
> View attachment 403046
> 
> 
> View attachment 403047
> 
> 
> 
> Around 1000 BC Vedic rishis had started to elaborate the Vedas in the form of Upanishads as they felt that the core message of Vedas was being lost with misinterpretation due to passage of time. 100s of such Upanishads were written before the advent of Jainism and Buddhism. Around 600 BC Jainism and Buddhism took this message forward making these two Vedic philosophies atheistic in nature while Shiva & Vaishnava Vedic philosophies continued to remained theistic in nature. Around 700 AD Adi Shankaracharya debated, convinced and preached for the unity of various Vedic schools of thought and brought most of Buddhists, Jains, Shivites & Vaishnavites of Indian Subcontinent under the umbrella of modern day Hinduism to withstand the treat from Islamic school of thought being imposed by the Islamic invaders from the west.
> 
> Buddhism which was spread by Ashoka to Sri Lanka, South East Asia and East Asia continued to be followed while Buddhism merged into Hinduism in India.
> 
> Buddhism stands for peace, nonviolence and killing of living things. This is fully practiced by the modern day Hindus. This is how we treat our animals. How do Chinese treat the animals?



Shivism, Vaishnavism, Buddhism & Jainism are all spin-off religions from Vedic. Hindu gods are not the same as Vedic gods, and Buddhism has no concept of god. Buddhism is anti-thesis to Hindu Brahmanism and caste system. 

China became a unified state in 221 BC after Qin and Han dynasty, and remained a single political entity throughout much of history. To this day, we call ourselves Han Chinese. Muarya empire only lasted 100 years thereabout, for the next 2000 years, there was not a single political entity until British came. People didn't even call yourselves Indian before British named it British India. 




Social Background of Indian Nationalism. A.R. Desai




http://afe.easia.columbia.edu/main_pop/kpct/kp_qinhan.htm


The Qin (221- 206 BCE) and subsequent Han (202 BCE- 220 CE) dynasties unify China and establish a centralized empire, which endures and evolves down through 20th century. The imperial structure draws on elements of both Legalist and Confucian thought. (Note: the Western word for “China” probably comes from the Romanized spelling of Qin, which is pronounced and also spelled “Ch’in,” while the Chinese refer to themselves as “the people of Han.”)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Exquisite.Stranger

China-Japan reset? After what Japan did to China in the second world war? India and Pakistan are mortal enemies, still we can never imagine of committing a tenth of the sick depravity that the Japanese unleashed on you. That was worse than what the scumbag Nazis did to Jews. No matter how prosperous one grows, one never forgets that kind of darkness. And here you are, Chinese, not only willing to let it go, but also capitalize upon it... shameless. Even crooks draw some line. What about you?


----------



## AndrewJin

india is not important in any international event......



nature is said:


> Shivism, Vaishnavism, Buddhism & Jainism are all spin-off religions from Vedic. Hindu gods are not the same as Vedic gods, and Buddhism has no concept of god. Buddhism is anti-thesis to Hindu Brahmanism and caste system.
> 
> China became a unified state in 221 BC after Qin and Han dynasty, and remained a single political entity throughout much of history. To this day, we call ourselves Han Chinese. Muarya empire only lasted 100 years thereabout, for the next 2000 years, there was not a single political entity until British came. People didn't even call yourselves Indian before British named it British India.
> View attachment 403070
> 
> Social Background of Indian Nationalism. A.R. Desai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://afe.easia.columbia.edu/main_pop/kpct/kp_qinhan.htm
> 
> 
> The Qin (221- 206 BCE) and subsequent Han (202 BCE- 220 CE) dynasties unify China and establish a centralized empire, which endures and evolves down through 20th century. The imperial structure draws on elements of both Legalist and Confucian thought. (Note: the Western word for “China” probably comes from the Romanized spelling of Qin, which is pronounced and also spelled “Ch’in,” while the Chinese refer to themselves as “the people of Han.”)
> 
> View attachment 403075


Thanks to british colonists, numerous kingdoms finally were forced to become one country....
Their nationalism came from british colonialism.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## StraightShooter

sinait said:


> Spare me your nonsense and more of your Vedic hearsay.
> In China, they have written records of Confucius, not Vedic hearsay.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confucius
> " Born 28 September 551 BC Zhou, Lu state (now Nanxinzhen, Qufu, Shandong, China)
> Confucius's descendants were repeatedly identified and honored by successive imperial governments with titles of nobility and official posts.
> "
> 中国 exist since the Qin Dynasty or earlier.
> For more on history of China, best to direct you inquiry to Chinese members.
> 
> Yes, I know Indians treat the cows better than humans.
> Its in the news how they kill humans repeatedly because of the cows.
> I am agnostic, not interested in Vedic BS.
> 
> Ancient Shakya was invaded and its inhabitants and the Buddha's people massacred. Those presently living there are the descendants of these murderers of the Buddha's people.
> Buddhism is not from India or Indians, period.
> 
> One fact for you. One of Hinduism most revered god, Lord Shiva, is from Mt Kailash, China.
> Tibet only became part of ancient China during the Yuan Dynasty, but if we use Vedic Logic, then Hinduism spread from China to India.
> I apologize to Hindu members who may be annoyed by the facts that I will reveal, I will stop here.
> It is despicable how some people try to usurp the credit for Buddhism.
> .



I never claimed Confucianism originated from the Indian Subcontinent. I do not even understand what you are trying to say. Seems like you are totally confused.

Yes. Mount Kailash is the abode of lord Shiva. Why do you think India had a problem with China usurping Tibet?

The hard fact is Buddhism originated and practiced in India in its unadulterated form in both letter and spirit. I do not need lectures on Buddhism from people like you who kill and eat every living thing on the planet. Buddha would be turning in his grave.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MultaniGuy

Raphael said:


> http://blogs.rediff.com/mkbhadrakumar/2017/06/09/india-should-expect-a-china-japan-reset/
> 
> The Modi government, which began its diplomatic activities three years ago by eulogizing the prospect of an Asian Century, has lost the plot. The Asian Century is forging ahead for sure, but sans India. Japan, which was regarded by PM Modi as India’s ideal partner in the Asian Century, is seeking a collaborative partnership with China. This is the indication available from a major international conference hosted in Tokyo on June 5-6 under the rubric ‘Future of Asia’.
> 
> The theme of the conference was “Globalism at a crossroads: Asia’s next move” and the sub-plot that inevitably took the centre-stage of the demi-official event was all about Japan and China setting aside their historical distrust and current rivalry to lead Asia in tandem towards greater integration. In his keynote speech at the conference, Singapore’s powerful Emeritus Senior Minister, Goh Chok Tong urged: “If Japan-China relations can move towards greater trust and cooperation, there will be a mutually-reinforcing effect on the other key bilateral relationships in the region.”
> 
> Goh said there is a need to build greater interdependence among Asian countries and China and Japan should take the lead as Asia’s top two economies. Interestingly, Goh lauded the Trans-Pacific Partnership (TPP), Regional Comprehensive Economic Partnership (RCEP) and China’s Belt and Road Initiative (BRI) as fine examples of how Asia can build interdependence, champion free trade and further the integration process.
> India did not figure in Goh’s road map, since TPP excludes India, while India is a reluctant participant in the RCEP (unlike the rest of Asia which is raring to go) and India outright boycotted the BRI forum in Beijing last month. However, it was the inaugural address at the Tokyo meet on Monday by the Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe that should make Delhi sit up.
> 
> Abe announced that Japan is ready to cooperate with China’s Belt and Road Initiative, which he lauded for its “potential to connect East and West as well as the diverse regions found in between.” Abe spelt out certain conditions – OBOR should be in harmony with “a free and fair Trans-Pacific economic zone”; infrastructure development should be based on procurement that is transparent and fair; projects should be economically viable and should not harm the debtor nations’ finances. But he made it clear that Tokyo is “ready to extend cooperation.”
> 
> The Japan-China relations seem to be heading for a makeover. A new momentum has been steadily building up in the recent weeks. For a start, Toshihiro Nikai, secretary-general of Abe’s Liberal Democratic Party who is known for his pro-China stance, attended the BRI forum in Beijing last month and was received by President Xi Jinping. Xinhua reported that Xi took note that Japan has “clearly affirmed the (Belt and Road) initiative”. (Nikai handed over a “personal letter” from Abe.) A fortnight later, China’s State Councillor Yang Jiechi visited Tokyo and met Abe to follow up on the “important guiding opinions on Sino-Japanese relationship” that Xi had earlier conveyed through Nikai.
> All in all, Beijing has been quick on its feet to warmly respond to Abe’s path-breaking speech in Tokyo on Monday. The Foreign Ministry spokesperson said:
> 
> We have noted the statement by Prime Minister Abe. In the course of developing the Belt and Road, China is committed to establishing a set of fair, reasonable and transparent rules for international trade and investment together with countries along the routes… The Belt and Road is an important international public goods, and an open and inclusive development platform, creating benefits for countries around the world including Japan. All parties are equal in terms of participating in, contributing to and benefiting from the Belt and Road. We believe that this initiative can serve as a new platform and test field for mutually beneficial cooperation and common development of China and Japan, and welcome Japan’s discussion with us on conducting cooperation within the Belt and Road framework… Chinese side attaches importance to and stands ready to improve its relationship with Japan… We have noted the remarks of Japan and hope that the Japanese side can translate their remarks and wishes about improving relations with China into concrete policies and actions.
> Clearly, Japan realizes that China finds itself in a stronger position today as compared to the period prior to the victory of Donald Trump as US president. On the other hand, China too assesses that its lead role in globalization and free trade invest in it a special responsibility to be accommodative and to explore a constructive engagement with Japan. Of course, Japan’s rethink on OBOR factors in the US intention to join the China-led Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank, the participation of a senior White House official in the BRI forum meet in Beijing last month, and the follow-up by the American embassy in Beijing to constitute a “working group” to discuss BRI.
> 
> Curiously, Japan’s scepticism over the BRI is similar to India’s but its approach is radically different. Abe did the right thing by deputing Nikai as his special envoy to attend the BRI forum meet with the expectation that he could build on the overture – potentially leading to a summit meeting with Xi. As things stand, a Sino-Japanese summit seems to be within the realms of possibility. Whereas, India turned down the Chinese invitation. If for Delhi, the boycott of the Beijing meet highlighted its “muscular diplomacy”, Tokyo was pragmatic and kept in view the “big picture” of the imperatives of a reset of ties with China.
> 
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> Who could have seen this coming, even two years ago? For us India has fast become our most critical and abhorrent rival, perhaps on par with the US. It has overtaken Japan on our levels of antipathy - now we regard Japan as like Australia, a country whose politics are venal and base, and whom we should keep at arms length, but whom we can nonetheless do business with.
> 
> I think the reverse is true for Indians too, that Pakistan has become a sideshow and China has become the main target.


I do not see any reset between China and Japan.

Both countries are enemies.


----------



## StraightShooter

nature is said:


> Shivism, Vaishnavism, Buddhism & Jainism are all spin-off religions from Vedic. Hindu gods are not the same as Vedic gods, and Buddhism has no concept of god. Buddhism is anti-thesis to Hindu Brahmanism and caste system.
> 
> China became a unified state in 221 BC after Qin and Han dynasty, and remained a single political entity throughout much of history. To this day, we call ourselves Han Chinese. Muarya empire only lasted 100 years thereabout, for the next 2000 years, there was not a single political entity until British came. People didn't even call yourselves Indian before British named it British India.
> View attachment 403070
> 
> Social Background of Indian Nationalism. A.R. Desai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://afe.easia.columbia.edu/main_pop/kpct/kp_qinhan.htm
> 
> 
> The Qin (221- 206 BCE) and subsequent Han (202 BCE- 220 CE) dynasties unify China and establish a centralized empire, which endures and evolves down through 20th century. The imperial structure draws on elements of both Legalist and Confucian thought. (Note: the Western word for “China” probably comes from the Romanized spelling of Qin, which is pronounced and also spelled “Ch’in,” while the Chinese refer to themselves as “the people of Han.”)
> 
> View attachment 403075




You do not understand Vedic philosophy. We keep adding gods as we get new avataars of gods. That does not mean we do not worship the earlier gods. We still worship all gods starting from gods mentioned in Rig Veda.

If we were one kingdom or ten kingdoms does not matter. We were the same people who followed Vedic schools of thought for millennia after millennia.

I myself mentioned that Buddhism is atheistic. Hinduism is not a single school of thought hence you are getting confused.


----------



## MultaniGuy

StraightShooter said:


> You do not understand Vedic philosophy. We keep adding gods as we get new avataars of gods. That does not mean we do not worship the earlier gods. We still worship all gods starting from gods mentioned in Rig Veda.
> 
> If we were one kingdom or ten kingdoms does not matter. We were the same people who followed Vedic schools of thought for millennia after millennia.
> 
> I myself mentioned that Buddhism is atheistic. Hinduism is not a single school of thought hence you are getting confused.


Point is there won't be any reset between China and Japan.

Both countries are enemies.


----------



## StraightShooter

Iqbal Ali said:


> Point is there won't be any reset between China and Japan.
> 
> Both countries are enemies.



In diplomacy there are no permanent enemies.

If US is going to improve its relations with China at the cost of its relations with Japan & South Korea, I expect Japan and South Korea to improve their relations with China at the cost their relations with US.

US has put aside the rhetoric against China and started to improve relations with China on a priority while withdrawing from Trans-Pacific Partnership (TPP) & Paris climate agreement.

Japan & SK does not have any other option but to improve relations with China.


----------



## MultaniGuy

StraightShooter said:


> In diplomacy there are no permanent enemies.
> 
> If US is going to improve its relations with China at the cost of its relations with Japan & South Korea, I expect Japan and South Korea to improve their relations with China at the cost their relations with US.
> 
> US has put aside the rhetoric against China and started to improve relations with China on a priority while withdrawing from Trans-Pacific Partnership (TPP) & Paris climate agreement.
> 
> Japan & SK does not have any other option but to improve relations with China.


Agreed with you.

But the Chinese have never forgiven Japan for WW2 atrocities.


----------



## StraightShooter

Iqbal Ali said:


> Agreed with you.
> 
> But the Chinese have never forgiven Japan for WW2 atrocities.



Most of the people who had indulged in those acts would have already died or on their death beds. You cannot have relations between countries as hostage to history forever. China may have used that as point of contention to have Japan on its side. When Japan is willing to join hands with China it would no longer be an issue. Note that SK also had the same historical issue like China when it came to Japanese colonialism but Japan-SK relations are much better than Japan-China relations.

I foresee an East Asian Union being formed in the near future with China-Japan-SK being part of it. At the end of the day they all have the same culture.

Hope South Asia could also move forward on similar lines.


----------



## MultaniGuy

StraightShooter said:


> Most of the people who had indulged in those acts would have already died or on their death beds. You cannot have relations between countries as hostage to history forever. China may have used that as point of contention to have Japan on its side. When Japan is willing to join hands with China it would no longer be an issue. Note that SK also had the same historical issue like China when it came to Japanese colonialism but Japan-SK relations are much better than Japan-China relations.
> 
> I foresee an East Asian Union being formed in the near future with China-Japan-SK being part of it. At the end of the day they all have the same culture.
> 
> Hope South Asia could also move forward on similar lines.


lol, Pakistan and India will never get along.

I want peace between Pakistan and India.
But India can never dominate Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StraightShooter

Iqbal Ali said:


> lol, Pakistan and India will never get along.



I know what you are trying to say but Never say Never.

The reason India-Pakistan relations do not get reset is because Pakistan perceives that it would get a unfair deal at this point in time as it is not as strong as India economically speaking. Once CPEC improves Pakistan's position in the next 5-10 years, it would be more than eager to settle issues with India as that would give a fillip to its economic prosperity.


----------



## MultaniGuy

StraightShooter said:


> I know what you are trying to say but Never say Never.
> 
> The reason India-Pakistan relations do not get reset is because Pakistan perceives that it would get a unfair deal at this point in time as it is not as strong as India economically speaking. Once CPEC improves Pakistan's position in the next 5-10 years, it would be more than eager to settle issues with India as that would give a fillip to its economic prosperity.


Yes Pakistan is economically weaker than Indian.

We have less land, less population, and less resources.


----------



## StraightShooter

Iqbal Ali said:


> Yes Pakistan is economically weaker than Indian.
> 
> We have less land, less population, and less resources.



Hahaha. Good one but that was not my point. I was not alluding to the perception. This is the same issue with India-China relations too.

But when it comes to economy, Subcontinent is blessed with the most important natural resource i.e Arable land. People can survive with out TV, Car or Cell phones but cannot with out food and this why Subcontinent had always survived and sanctions had little sting.


----------



## MultaniGuy

StraightShooter said:


> Hahaha. Good one but that was not my point. I was not alluding to the perception. This is the same issue with India-China relations too.
> 
> But when it comes to economy, Subcontinent is blessed with the most important natural resource i.e Arable land. People can survive with out TV, Car or Cell phones but cannot with out food and this why Subcontinent had always survived and sanctions had little sting.
> 
> View attachment 403101


LOL the map is wrong. 30% of Kashmir is under Pakistan administration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StraightShooter

Iqbal Ali said:


> LOL the map wrong. 30% of Kashmir is under Pakistan administration.


----------



## MultaniGuy

StraightShooter said:


>


The map is wrong. 30% of Kashmir is under Pakistani administration.


----------



## StraightShooter

Iqbal Ali said:


> The map is wrong. 30% of Kashmir is under Pakistani administration.



My point is not on the borders (don't get stuck there) but comparing the Arable land in Asia.


----------



## Naara-e-Mastana

Exquisite.Stranger said:


> China-Japan reset? After what Japan did to China in the second world war? India and Pakistan are mortal enemies, still we can never imagine of committing a tenth of the sick depravity that the Japanese unleashed on you. That was worse than what the scumbag Nazis did to Jews. No matter how prosperous one grows, one never forgets that kind of darkness. And here you are, Chinese, not only willing to let it go, but also capitalize upon it... shameless. Even crooks draw some line. What about you?


Japan get its payback in the form of nuclear attack.


----------



## sinait

StraightShooter said:


> I never claimed Confucianism originated from the Indian Subcontinent. I do not even understand what you are trying to say. Seems like you are totally confused.
> Yes. Mount Kailash is the abode of lord Shiva. Why do you think India had a problem with China usurping Tibet?
> The hard fact is Buddhism originated and practiced in India in its unadulterated form in both letter and spirit. I do not need lectures on Buddhism from people like you who kill and eat every living thing on the planet. Buddha would be turning in his grave.


Confucianism is from China and is dominant in China and is documented in written records since its conception, unlike Vedic religions that are passed down verbally through hearsay.
Hard fact is Hinduism originated from Mt Kailash in China.
Lord Shiva in fact is a ...
Maybe this is not the correct thread to discuss the ethnicity of the Lord Shiva.
.


----------



## TaiShang

Sinopakfriend said:


> NE Asian economic union is in the best interests of all 3 advanced Confusian societies... the US has no choice but to effectively leave Asia... that leaves only China as a high functioning state to carry the Asian Century forward.





nature is said:


> Well, life is full of irony. As part of Confucian culture sphere, Chinese share much in similarity with Japanese than any ethnic from Indian subcontinent. Culture means way of life, how you live, how you write.....



Such a refreshing sight, indeed.

A group of students from Mainland China, Japan and Korea are planning to go to Norway (a student from my institute in Taiwan, as well) for a youth conference to represent Northeast Asia.

Northeast Asian Confucius culture sphere is a historical reality and cannot be denied. Japan is destined to come to the folds of the Middle Kingdom, as was in most of its history. 

Any politics that is design to feed on the political divisions in Northeast Asia, including those of Obama and Modi, were going to fail, and they failed. Politics changes, historical-cultural ties remain. No matter how hostile is politics, we feel ourselves more at home when we visit each other - than any other politically friendly place.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## war&peace

Asia will rise without any doubt...but without the only trouble-maker i.e. india. The Asians are intelligent enough to not fall prey to hindu bania's conspiracy plot of pitching countires against each other; Japan vs China, Afghanistan and/or Iran vs Pakistan.. and act as a broker for uncle sam in the region...

Philippines understoond this in good time thanks to their democractically elected president Duterte who declined to go against China over SCS. No appeasement of uncle sam anymore.

Similarly, Russia and China have tied a strong economic and military cooperation knot. Pakistan is already the most active part of OBOR with CPEC.

We will see that south Korea will also join the hands of its Asian neighbors. More and more countries are joining hands and that leaves the loser (india) isolated.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jlaw

StraightShooter said:


>


Seems like Indians worship virtually all animals

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## StraightShooter

Jlaw said:


> Seems like Indians worship virtually all animals



Not just all animals but everything - both living (Plants, Animals and Humans) and nonliving (Earth, Water, Fire, Wind, Sky, Planets, Moon, Sun, Stars, Sound, Energy). Basically, Hindus see god in every creation of God in the universe as manifestation of God.


----------



## dy1022

StraightShooter said:


> Not just all animals but everything - both living (Plants, Animals and Humans) and nonliving (Earth, Water, Fire, Wind, Sky, Planets, Moon, Sun, Stars, Sound, Energy). Basically, Hindus see god in every creation of God in the universe as manifestation of God.





Wow, that's incredible delusional Shining Suppa Porwa 2012 !!!

Love it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MultaniGuy

Raphael said:


> http://blogs.rediff.com/mkbhadrakumar/2017/06/09/india-should-expect-a-china-japan-reset/
> 
> The Modi government, which began its diplomatic activities three years ago by eulogizing the prospect of an Asian Century, has lost the plot. The Asian Century is forging ahead for sure, but sans India. Japan, which was regarded by PM Modi as India’s ideal partner in the Asian Century, is seeking a collaborative partnership with China. This is the indication available from a major international conference hosted in Tokyo on June 5-6 under the rubric ‘Future of Asia’.
> 
> The theme of the conference was “Globalism at a crossroads: Asia’s next move” and the sub-plot that inevitably took the centre-stage of the demi-official event was all about Japan and China setting aside their historical distrust and current rivalry to lead Asia in tandem towards greater integration. In his keynote speech at the conference, Singapore’s powerful Emeritus Senior Minister, Goh Chok Tong urged: “If Japan-China relations can move towards greater trust and cooperation, there will be a mutually-reinforcing effect on the other key bilateral relationships in the region.”
> 
> Goh said there is a need to build greater interdependence among Asian countries and China and Japan should take the lead as Asia’s top two economies. Interestingly, Goh lauded the Trans-Pacific Partnership (TPP), Regional Comprehensive Economic Partnership (RCEP) and China’s Belt and Road Initiative (BRI) as fine examples of how Asia can build interdependence, champion free trade and further the integration process.
> India did not figure in Goh’s road map, since TPP excludes India, while India is a reluctant participant in the RCEP (unlike the rest of Asia which is raring to go) and India outright boycotted the BRI forum in Beijing last month. However, it was the inaugural address at the Tokyo meet on Monday by the Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe that should make Delhi sit up.
> 
> Abe announced that Japan is ready to cooperate with China’s Belt and Road Initiative, which he lauded for its “potential to connect East and West as well as the diverse regions found in between.” Abe spelt out certain conditions – OBOR should be in harmony with “a free and fair Trans-Pacific economic zone”; infrastructure development should be based on procurement that is transparent and fair; projects should be economically viable and should not harm the debtor nations’ finances. But he made it clear that Tokyo is “ready to extend cooperation.”
> 
> The Japan-China relations seem to be heading for a makeover. A new momentum has been steadily building up in the recent weeks. For a start, Toshihiro Nikai, secretary-general of Abe’s Liberal Democratic Party who is known for his pro-China stance, attended the BRI forum in Beijing last month and was received by President Xi Jinping. Xinhua reported that Xi took note that Japan has “clearly affirmed the (Belt and Road) initiative”. (Nikai handed over a “personal letter” from Abe.) A fortnight later, China’s State Councillor Yang Jiechi visited Tokyo and met Abe to follow up on the “important guiding opinions on Sino-Japanese relationship” that Xi had earlier conveyed through Nikai.
> All in all, Beijing has been quick on its feet to warmly respond to Abe’s path-breaking speech in Tokyo on Monday. The Foreign Ministry spokesperson said:
> 
> We have noted the statement by Prime Minister Abe. In the course of developing the Belt and Road, China is committed to establishing a set of fair, reasonable and transparent rules for international trade and investment together with countries along the routes… The Belt and Road is an important international public goods, and an open and inclusive development platform, creating benefits for countries around the world including Japan. All parties are equal in terms of participating in, contributing to and benefiting from the Belt and Road. We believe that this initiative can serve as a new platform and test field for mutually beneficial cooperation and common development of China and Japan, and welcome Japan’s discussion with us on conducting cooperation within the Belt and Road framework… Chinese side attaches importance to and stands ready to improve its relationship with Japan… We have noted the remarks of Japan and hope that the Japanese side can translate their remarks and wishes about improving relations with China into concrete policies and actions.
> Clearly, Japan realizes that China finds itself in a stronger position today as compared to the period prior to the victory of Donald Trump as US president. On the other hand, China too assesses that its lead role in globalization and free trade invest in it a special responsibility to be accommodative and to explore a constructive engagement with Japan. Of course, Japan’s rethink on OBOR factors in the US intention to join the China-led Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank, the participation of a senior White House official in the BRI forum meet in Beijing last month, and the follow-up by the American embassy in Beijing to constitute a “working group” to discuss BRI.
> 
> Curiously, Japan’s scepticism over the BRI is similar to India’s but its approach is radically different. Abe did the right thing by deputing Nikai as his special envoy to attend the BRI forum meet with the expectation that he could build on the overture – potentially leading to a summit meeting with Xi. As things stand, a Sino-Japanese summit seems to be within the realms of possibility. Whereas, India turned down the Chinese invitation. If for Delhi, the boycott of the Beijing meet highlighted its “muscular diplomacy”, Tokyo was pragmatic and kept in view the “big picture” of the imperatives of a reset of ties with China.
> 
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> Who could have seen this coming, even two years ago? For us India has fast become our most critical and abhorrent rival, perhaps on par with the US. It has overtaken Japan on our levels of antipathy - now we regard Japan as like Australia, a country whose politics are venal and base, and whom we should keep at arms length, but whom we can nonetheless do business with.
> 
> I think the reverse is true for Indians too, that Pakistan has become a sideshow and China has become the main target.


A China-Japan reset is possible when Japan accepts China has outdone Japan.  LOL!


----------



## Redpills

The Dynamics of the Sikkim Face-off

Indian troops have blocked a road under construction by China in a part of territory under dispute between Bhutan-China, ie in the Dongla area. The border with China is accepted by India along Sikkim, so there is no dispute here with China.
However, India has come to Bhutan's help as it is an India ally. Also, Bhutan is only nation to abstain from China's One Belt One Road along with India. So, Indian troops have undertaken patrols there at Bhutan's request and breached the border with China to enter and stop the road.
China is now testing India's resolve to militarily stand by Bhutan. Also, Bhutan's resolve in preferring India as the ally over accommodation to Chinese interests. At the crux is the Indo-Bhutan treaty of 2007.
(Treaty citation in comment below).





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155469132884962

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## StraightShooter

Redpills said:


> The Dynamics of the Sikkim Face-off
> 
> Indian troops have blocked a road under construction by China in a part of territory under dispute between Bhutan-China, ie in the Dongla area. The border with China is accepted by India along Sikkim, so there is no dispute here with China.
> However, India has come to Bhutan's help as it is an India ally. Also, Bhutan is only nation to abstain from China's One Belt One Road along with India. So, Indian troops have undertaken patrols there at Bhutan's request and breached the border with China to enter and stop the road.
> China is now testing India's resolve to militarily stand by Bhutan. Also, Bhutan's resolve in preferring India as the ally over accommodation to Chinese interests. At the crux is the Indo-Bhutan treaty of 2007.
> (Treaty citation in comment below).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155469132884962



So this is China's revenge against Bhutan as it did not join Chinese OBOR project.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Srinivas

Redpills said:


> The Dynamics of the Sikkim Face-off
> 
> Indian troops have blocked a road under construction by China in a part of territory under dispute between Bhutan-China, ie in the Dongla area. The border with China is accepted by India along Sikkim, so there is no dispute here with China.
> However, India has come to Bhutan's help as it is an India ally. Also, Bhutan is only nation to abstain from China's One Belt One Road along with India. So, Indian troops have undertaken patrols there at Bhutan's request and breached the border with China to enter and stop the road.
> China is now testing India's resolve to militarily stand by Bhutan. Also, Bhutan's resolve in preferring India as the ally over accommodation to Chinese interests. At the crux is the Indo-Bhutan treaty of 2007.
> (Treaty citation in comment below).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155469132884962



Great Job Indian Army.

Chinese should remember 1987 incident.

Chinese greediness of encroaching other countries territory bit by bit. India is going ahead with make in India program, this is the right time to ban or impose high tariffs on Chinese goods to encourage Indian manufacturing.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jackdaws

The Chinese are incredibly daft to pressurize so many nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cerberus

Lol chinese Bully again


----------



## DrPuff

Utterly shameful


----------



## Naara-e-Mastana

Road construction stopped? No


----------



## Redpills

Naara-e-Mastana said:


> Road construction stopped? No


Yes, it has been blocked and the Chinese workers beaten up and kicked out.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Vishwabalas

Excellent Job by the Indian Army  ........ Jai Hind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Get ready for some action babe. You still haven't learn from your 1962 tight slap. I heard from my relatives, they are mobilizing equipment now.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DrPuff

Han Patriot said:


> Get ready for some action babe. You still haven't learn from your 1962 tight slap. I heard from my relatives, they are mobilizing equipment now.


What action?Kung fu?

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## cerberus

Han Patriot said:


> Get ready for some action babe. You still haven't learn from your 1962 tight slap. I heard from my relatives, they are mobilizing equipment now.


So was you in 1967 and 1987

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

cerberus said:


> So was you in 1967 and 1987


Huh, your hypothetical victory? LOL.. Normally when losers lose big time, they create scenarios to make themselves feel better.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vishwabalas

Han Patriot said:


> Get ready for some action babe. You still haven't learn from your 1962 tight slap. I heard from my relatives, they are mobilizing equipment now.



Your relatives are mobilizing equipment's ?  

How many kids do they have ? Just 1 ? 



Han Patriot said:


> Huh, your hypothetical victory? LOL.. Normally when losers lose big time, they create scenarios to make themselves feel better.



So when are you attacking ?  

Now don't chicken out and keep talking about 62 like an old man

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Han Patriot

Vishwabalas said:


> Your relatives are mobilizing equipment's ?
> 
> How many kids do they have ? Just 1 ?
> 
> 
> 
> So when are you attacking ?
> 
> Now don't chicken out and keep talking about 62 like an old man


Yah my relative is in the army and his unit is mobilizing equipment. Nope, he has 2 kids since he is from non-city area and I have 1 kid since I am from the cities. Chicken out? Last time we kick Indian ***, they ran like chickens, we even have to feed them coz they were starving.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cerberus

Han Patriot said:


> Huh, your hypothetical victory? LOL.. Normally when losers lose big time, they create scenarios to make themselves feel better.


Just claiming Skirmish full fledged war ask Pakistan's they are champion of it they got there as whipped in 1971 torn apart Still make claims ghzwa hind 

Its 1962 Though your withdraw tawang hilarious. India of 2017 is not post colonial nehruvian india

Lol Out gunned you ratio And numbers today in LAC come we waiting To roast some Manchu's

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

Redpills said:


> Yes, it has been blocked and the Chinese workers beaten up and kicked out.


 something like this?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aswin

troll thread alert

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

cerberus said:


> Just claiming Skirmish full fledged war ask Pakistan's they are champion of it they got there as whipped in 1971 torn apart Still make claims ghzwa hind
> 
> Its 1962 Though your withdraw tawang hilarious. India of 2017 is not post colonial nehruvian india
> 
> Lol Out gunned you ratio And numbers today in LAC come we waiting To roast some Manchu's


Well, we whip Indian *** in Tawang and left coz logistics was too stretch, when we came back, the squatters are there. By that time, Soviet daddy was back in action, so we couldn't slap the Russian love child again.

Outgun us with imports? So in war are you gonna get emergency supplies again? OOO this time it's not Pakistan, China actually produces those light artilleries. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DrPuff

Han Patriot said:


> Huh, your hypothetical victory? LOL.. Normally when losers lose big time, they create scenarios to make themselves feel better.


We have neutral feeling..You are being hyperbole..
If you can by now you would have done it already rather than declaring war on PDF..


----------



## Jackdaws

Han Patriot said:


> Chubby went to India and now his delhi belly proof, we were reserving those expired rations for Indian POWs and yet he can finish it unharmed. Damn chubby


No. We wouldn't let him enter India - do you have any proof that he ever set foot here or is this part of Little Red Book folklore?


----------



## cerberus

Han Patriot said:


> Well, we whip Indian *** in Tawang and left coz logistics was too stretch, when we came back, the squatters are there. By that time, Soviet daddy was back in action, so we couldn't slap the Russian love child again.
> 
> Outgun us with imports? So in war are you gonna get emergency supplies again? OOO this time it's not Pakistan, China actually produces those light artilleries. lol



So Still chinese Marked graves in Nat-hula Certify that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DrPuff

grey boy 2 said:


>


I would have thrashed him had he been alive

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nang2

StraightShooter said:


> So this is China's revenge against Bhutan as it did not join Chinese OBOR project.


The border dispute between China and Bhutan started long before OBOR project was even conceived.


----------



## Han Patriot

cerberus said:


> Lol did we buy It for free?? or Soft Loans Chinese goods are like prostitute We pay for cheap one Night stand


50bil$ in deficit is softloan?


----------



## nang2

Redpills said:


> The Dynamics of the Sikkim Face-off
> 
> Indian troops have blocked a road under construction by China in a part of territory under dispute between Bhutan-China, ie in the Dongla area. The border with China is accepted by India along Sikkim, so there is no dispute here with China.
> However, India has come to Bhutan's help as it is an India ally. Also, Bhutan is only nation to abstain from China's One Belt One Road along with India. So, Indian troops have undertaken patrols there at Bhutan's request and breached the border with China to enter and stop the road.
> China is now testing India's resolve to militarily stand by Bhutan. Also, Bhutan's resolve in preferring India as the ally over accommodation to Chinese interests. At the crux is the Indo-Bhutan treaty of 2007.
> (Treaty citation in comment below).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155469132884962



Now it makes more sense. I was wondering why on earth Indians wanted to breach the border with China. Dongla is a very important place strategically, just like Aksai Chin.


----------



## Han Patriot

cerberus said:


> So Still chinese Marked graves in Nat-hula Certify that


Marked graves of Indian soldiers?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

This is what we called a whore and her happy ending LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cerberus

Vishwabalas said:


> I can't wait to be Invaded
> 
> Let us all play "Bang Bang" with them


LOL this Epic What are they Aiming here in Second Picture 





Han Patriot said:


> http://www.livemint.com/Politics/Ag...ith-China-mounts-to-4656-billion.html:omghaha:
> 
> Cockroach killed Indian soldiers by the thousands?


Lol Not working Your post are fake as you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Vishwabalas said:


> You visited a whore in kolkatta ?  ....... so you have AIDS ?


She told me 5 rupees, and show me a slumdog kid, say no daddy. Then I ran away! Later I found out India has the largest HIV population in Asia. Phew

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cerberus

Look like this Chinese Premier mentioned Something about PLA here

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
7


----------



## StraightShooter

nang2 said:


> The border dispute between China and Bhutan started long before OBOR project was even conceived.



You are actually supporting my point.

If the dispute existed all along why only now that Bhutan declined to join OBOR that Chinese started these bullying tactics?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

cerberus said:


> LOL this Epic What are they Aiming here in Second Picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol Not working Your post are fake as you


*India’s trade deficit with China rises to $53 billion in FY16*
*http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...ses-to-53-billion-in-FY16/article16714941.ece*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vishwabalas

Han Patriot said:


> She told me 5 rupees, and show me a slumdog kid, say no daddy. Then *I ran away*! Later I found out India has the largest HIV population in Asia. Phew



You Ran away from a Whore ?  ........ and here you are threatening to invade us

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cerberus

Han Patriot said:


> *India’s trade deficit with China rises to $53 billion in FY16*
> *http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/India’s-trade-deficit-with-China-rises-to-53-billion-in-FY16/article16714941.ece*


LOL Trade deficit RIP Economics Another failure 



*trade deficit*
_*noun*_

*the amount by which the cost of a country's imports exceeds the value of its exports.*


----------



## Vishwabalas

cerberus said:


> Look like this Chinese Premier mentioned Something about PLA here



Ouch .......... I guess size does matter when half your population is impotent

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## cerberus

Han Patriot said:


> Erm, genius did you even read the article?


LOL you posted without learning about basic economics Trade deficit nothing to do with Loans 

Nor FDI


----------



## nang2

StraightShooter said:


> You are actually supporting my point.
> 
> If the dispute existed all along why only now that Bhutan declined to join OBOR that Chinese started these bullying tactics?


Because only recently OBOR was created. Before OBOR was created, Bhutan wouldn't decline to join something that didn't even exist, would it? Besides, India declined to join OBOR. As being more or less a protectorate of India, it is natural for Bhutan to follow India's step.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

cerberus said:


> LOL you posted without learning about basic economics Trade deficit nothing to do with Loans
> 
> Nor FDI


That's the point, when the f did I talk about loans? I said companies like Reliance and Tata, meaning India companies import Chinese goods, we don't need to flood the market since your beloved corporates import them for you. Get it genius?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saiful Islam

Han Patriot said:


> Huh, your hypothetical victory? LOL.. Normally when losers lose big time, they create scenarios to make themselves feel better.



They can't even admit military victory by China, I don't understand what is wrong with them. Denial much?


----------



## cerberus

Han Patriot said:


> That's the point, when the f did I talk about loans? I said companies like Reliance and Tata, meaning India companies import Chinese goods, we don't need to flood the market since your beloved corporates import them for you. Get it genius?


Seriously You should Learn Basic Economics Man before humiliating yourself on international forum's


*Imports *

*An import is a good brought into a jurisdiction, especially across a national border, from an external source. The party bringing in the good is called an importer. 

We Pay money Its Our goods Not not yours As Simple as that Like we Pay for any good Its became ours *


----------



## thesolar65

Thread turns into Tharki thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

Saiful Islam said:


> They can't even admit military victory by China, I don't understand what is wrong with them. Denial much?


This people started going crazy posting girl pics when I talk about imminent war. They just got panicky. And when I remind them of their lost in 62, they just starting talking about hentai and milfs. 

Its like inferiority complex full throttle. They just don't want to face the reality.

Mod please clean up!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

The age of the Empires is back!!!!! Now, will China and India fight over Bhutan????? If Bhutan falls, India's north east will be exposed further - a serious implication for India's security folks.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

No one here is actually paying heed to a clever yet subtle Chinese government move. Actually they want to outspend poor & pathetic Modi's India the way Reagan did to Soviet union.

India is a fragile state with no solvency to fight a 2 front war:

Read the following:

Indian Navy Threat to Gwadar 2017

The silver lining here is for Pakistan, which will enjoy all the secondary benefits of China, who is propping it up to open a war front in a near future.

Why you think sudden 50 billion Chinese investment was announced just 50 days ago in favor of Pakistan?

There is more than what meets the eye. Pakistan would get many gift horses down the road in the form of missiles & arms as long as India/Modi behaves in a belligerent fashion towards the fire breathing Chinese dragon.

China works silently.
Word to the wise is enough.


----------



## mirage

HAKIKAT said:


> The age of the Empires is back!!!!! Now, will China and India fight over Bhutan????? If Bhutan falls, India's north east will be exposed further - a serious implication for India's security folks.......


salam , china will never fight directly with Bharat now ( SHE CANNOT AFFORD NOR SHE HAS GUTS ) , rather she will always use proxies which is her state policy now . Bharat 's security is being looked upon now seriously as we have a patriotic government now after long long time since so called independence . everything takes time to take shape and government is working on that front . khuda hafiz !


----------



## Jackdaws

ashok321 said:


> No one here is actually paying heed to a clever yet subtle Chinese government move. Actually they want to outspend poor & pathetic Modi's India the way Reagan did to Soviet union.
> 
> India is a fragile state with no solvency to fight a 2 front war:
> 
> Read the following:
> 
> Indian Navy Threat to Gwadar 2017
> 
> The silver lining here is for Pakistan, which will enjoy all the secondary benefits of China, who is propping it up to open a war front in a near future.
> 
> Why you think sudden 50 billion Chinese investment was announced just 50 days ago in favor of Pakistan?
> 
> There is more than what meets the eye. Pakistan would get many gift horses down the road in the form of missiles & arms as long as India/Modi behaves in a belligerent fashion towards the fire breathing Chinese dragon.
> 
> China works silently.
> Word to the wise is enough.




Ignored.


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Lol. The Chinese it at again. Bullying small nations. Vietnam, Mongolia,Phillipines and now Bhutan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StraightShooter

nang2 said:


> Because only recently OBOR was created. Before OBOR was created, Bhutan wouldn't decline to join something that didn't even exist, would it? Besides, India declined to join OBOR. As being more or less a protectorate of India, it is natural for Bhutan to follow India's step.



The issue is not when OBOR was started but when did China start bullying Bhutan?

Since the China-Bhutan border dispute always existed but the bullying started only recently after Bhutan decided not to join OBOR, the bullying is assumed to be tied to Bhutan not joining OBOR and not related to China-Bhutan border issue.



HAKIKAT said:


> The age of the Empires is back!!!!! Now, will China and India fight over Bhutan????? If Bhutan falls, India's north east will be exposed further - a serious implication for India's security folks.......



Make no mistake. India will treat any act against Bhutan as an act against India. It would be a full scale Indo-China war.


----------



## jetray

Rajaraja Chola said:


> Lol. The Chinese it at again. Bullying small nations. Vietnam, Mongolia,Phillipines and now Bhutan.


India needs to show it is damn serious and get ready for war. The problem with chinese is that diplomacy has no value for them. 
Should wait till winter and pull the trigger. That would make them come to their senses.


----------



## nang2

StraightShooter said:


> The issue is not when OBOR was started but when did China start bullying Bhutan?
> 
> Since the China-Bhutan border dispute always existed but the bullying started only recently after Bhutan decided not to join OBOR, the bullying is assumed to be tied to Bhutan not joining OBOR and not related to China-Bhutan border issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Make no mistake. India will treat any act against Bhutan as an act against India. It would be a full scale Indo-China war.


since you have made up your mind, then there will be no argument from me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vikata

seeing the level of tharkiness in this thread i think now no body should doubt about chinese and indian man and woman 
and the resultant population
kaam ki nahi kewal kaam ki baatein


----------



## dreamer4eva

I reckon this is a new low for PDF. People using pictures of women, boasting about going to w*****s to score some cheap brownie points. Have some respect for women folks, being an anonymous keyboard warrior does not give you a licence to post whatever you want.

Always remember, being online is another form of communication method, never say anything you can’t say in person. You are representing your country, yourself, your morals/values and your upbringing, so yes, you’re degrading your parents also.

End of rant.

Hope mods close this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

thesolar65 said:


> Thread turns into Tharki thread.



It seems to have triggered the CPC trolls lol.

Those chinese female soldiers sure are 

The best part is china is going to take this slap just like even much smaller countries like Burma administer to them (by bombing and outright killing their citizens).

The dragon that is all bark, but no bite lol....and these fellows here are claiming "mobilisations" and such....and posting bollywood chicks (number of them not even indian or based in india anymore) to try equal equal with the PLA chicks hehe.

They have no idea what the ground situation is in the area being talking about (triangle thumb between Sikkim and Bhutan), 1967 completely ignored by these trolls, but not by PLA...I can guarantee you that....so very shortly (when PLA does squat confirmed) these trolls will be even more triggered at the

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## salimpheku

ashok321 said:


> pathetic Modi's India



It's not Modi's India, It's India.
either you change your flags or stop insulting my country.

The way I see it, anyone insulting their own country is similar to abusing own mother.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

salimpheku said:


> It's not Modi's India, It's India.
> either you change your flags or stop insulting my country.
> 
> The way I see it, anyone insulting their own country is similar to abusing own mother.


----------



## Beast

Vishwabalas said:


> LOL........ all the best.
> 
> When are you invading with your cheap and fake goods ?


It's more of India begging for Chinese goods. Your solar panel and tunnel boring high tech machinery are all import from China. Without those India will collapse. 

We are just doing Indian favour by selling you. India is worst than cheap goods. Produce one first before cheap talk.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salimpheku

Nilgiri said:


> The best part is china is going to take this slap just like even much smaller countries like Burma administer to them (by bombing and outright killing their citizens).



China won't dare attack even the smallest of country. Oh they will puff their chests and try to encroach and that's the extent of their attacks.
Bottom line, they need a lot of countries to export to, otherwise their economy will not sustain. Any attack from them on any country, well, their economy relying on exports will or more less come to a stop.

buyer = king.
China knows this fact. They will cry, pout and pretend to be victims and that's all they will do.



ashok321 said:


> View attachment 407151

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Beast said:


> It's more of India begging for Chinese goods. Your solar panel and tunnel boring high tech machinery are all import from China. Without those India will collapse.
> 
> We are just doing Indian favour by selling you. India is worst than cheap goods. Produce one first before cheap talk.



India is buying Chinese nuclear reactors:







http://indianretailsector.com/news/analysis-indias-importing-commodity-from-china/


----------



## Nilgiri

^Idiot false flagger understands nothing about WTO categories. Not a surprise tbh.


----------



## salimpheku

ashok321 said:


> India is buying Chinese nuclear reactors:



Stop pulling things out of your bottom. They stink.


----------



## Beast

salimpheku said:


> Stop pulling things out of your bottom. They stink.


You mean you claim India stink since if you who import it?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

Nilgiri said:


> It seems to have triggered the CPC trolls lol.
> 
> Those chinese female soldiers sure are
> 
> The best part is china is going to take this slap just like even much smaller countries like Burma administer to them (by bombing and outright killing their citizens).
> 
> The dragon that is all bark, but no bite lol....and these fellows here are claiming "mobilisations" and such....and posting bollywood chicks (number of them not even indian or based in india anymore) to try equal equal with the PLA chicks hehe.
> 
> They have no idea what the ground situation is in the area being talking about (triangle thumb between Sikkim and Bhutan), 1967 completely ignored by these trolls, but not by PLA...I can guarantee you that....so very shortly (when PLA does squat confirmed) these trolls will be even more triggered at the



Said the "curry trolls" whom got a "full course facial" in 1962 cake walk as we've granted you the "The most humiliating Defeat" in india's history, NO?
Oh, if Dragon is all bark, no bite, how about tell that to the 4000 of your army boys that still buried under the dirt ?
Oh, never mind about Chinese chicks, they got better taste than that, in fact no chicks will be interested in some smelly, mini manhood indians LOL
1967 of what? bollywood episode? "NO PICTURES, NO TRUTH" as simple as that, you despicable indians can go ahead to make up as much fabricated history as you please, however the bottom line is who else will be buying except some lowlife acha LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

grey boy 2 said:


> Said the "curry trolls" whom got a "full course facial" in 1962 cake walk as we've granted you the "The most humiliating Defeat" in india's history, NO?
> Oh, if Dragon is all bark, no bite, how about tell that you 4000 of your army boys that still buried under the dirt ?
> Oh, never mind about Chinese chicks, they got better taste than that, in fact no chicks will be interested in some smelly, mini manhood indians LOL
> 1967 of what? bollywood episode? "NO PICTURES, NO TRUTH" as simple as that, you despicable indians can go ahead to make up as much fabricated history as you please, however the bottle line is who else will be buying except some lowlife acha LOL


The Chinese still has the footage of the humiliating defeat of Indian army. Bunch of weakling laughing and begging for mercy from Chinese side when we defeat them completely. 

While Indian has nothing to prove their self make up victory over Chinese besides few self make up article and link with no verification.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

Beast said:


> The Chinese still has the footage of the humiliating defeat of Indian army. Bunch of weakling laughing and begging for mercy from Chinese side when we defeat them completely.
> 
> While Indian has nothing to prove their self make up victory over Chinese besides few self make up article and link with no verification.


These despicable indian trolls can't even offer a single "PICTURE or VIDEO" as proof for their face saving fabricated so-called 1967 episode, pathetic sore losers as always LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MystryMan

Srinivas said:


> Great Job Indian Army.
> 
> Chinese should remember 1987 incident.
> 
> Chinese greediness of encroaching other countries territory bit by bit. India is going ahead with make in India program, this is the right time to ban or impose high tariffs on Chinese goods to encourage Indian manufacturing.


What happened in 1987?


----------



## Han Patriot

Jackdaws said:


> Even there you went to Chinatown? LOL.


Not sure man...she was turd colored and smells like curry, so I guess it's a slum in Kolkata?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aswin

Han Patriot said:


> Not sure man...she was turd colored and smells like curry, so I guess it's a slum in Kolkata?


han the true troller .. go sleep now .. u ve done good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Nilgiri said:


> It seems to have triggered the CPC trolls lol.
> 
> Those chinese female soldiers sure are
> 
> The best part is china is going to take this slap just like even much smaller countries like Burma administer to them (by bombing and outright killing their citizens).
> 
> The dragon that is all bark, but no bite lol....and these fellows here are claiming "mobilisations" and such....and posting bollywood chicks (number of them not even indian or based in india anymore) to try equal equal with the PLA chicks hehe.
> 
> They have no idea what the ground situation is in the area being talking about (triangle thumb between Sikkim and Bhutan), 1967 completely ignored by these trolls, but not by PLA...I can guarantee you that....so very shortly (when PLA does squat confirmed) these trolls will be even more triggered at the


Me love fair skinned hindoostanis aka brahmins only, no turdy colored ok? All bark and yet Aksai Chin is still in China after all these years. You can only sneak back to AP after we withdrew, and killing so many of your pathetic Jawans.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jackdaws

Han Patriot said:


> Not sure man...she was turd colored and smells like curry, so I guess it's a slum in Kolkata?


LOL - right up your alley then.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vishwabalas

Beast said:


> It's more of India begging for Chinese goods. Your solar panel and tunnel boring high tech machinery are all import from China. Without those India will collapse.
> 
> We are just doing Indian favour by selling you. India is worst than cheap goods. Produce one first before cheap talk.



But why does it look like china is begging for new markets ? 

When you go to a shop, its the shop keeper who begs the customers to buy his goods.  ......... the customer can always go to another shop my "high iq" chinese. 

By the look of things, WE are doing you a favor by buying your junk. Now say "Thank You".


----------



## Place Of Space

MystryMan said:


> What happened in 1987?



In 1987 India established a new province in disputed territory of South Tibet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseLuver

You have permission to use my avatar pic for the whole truth and nothing but the truth!
Come out to the one who used my pic,I want to handshake you as a token of my appreciation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

grey boy 2 said:


> These despicable indian trolls can't even offer a single "PICTURE or VIDEO" as proof for their face saving fabricated so-called 1967 episode, pathetic sore losers as always LOL


It's because Bollywood do not have the abikity to make special effects to fool the mass into believing the fake 1967 war lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tauren Paladin

This isn't a big deal, border disputes between China and India happen all the time and after a week everything will be normal. It's not as serious as Pakistan-India border disputes where the exchange of live fire occurs.


----------



## navtrek

Can we not act a little mature on this thread?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Tauren Paladin said:


> This isn't a big deal, border disputes between China and India happen all the time and after a week everything will be normal. It's not as serious as Pakistan-India border disputes where the exchange of live fire occurs.


It was OK for disputed boundary lines, but this is crossing a demarcated boundary. i foresee China will fortify the border and prevent them from reaching Bhutan. They are testing new light tanks designed for Tibet today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

*War with India possible if matter not solved: China*







BEIJING: China will resolutely safeguard its sovereignty in the border conflicts with India even at the cost of war, Chinese experts warned today, amid a standoff between the two nations in the Sikkim sector. 

As the standoff at the Doklam area continued for the third week, the longest between the two countries, the official media and the think-tanks here said that 'war is possible if the conflict between India and China is not handled properly'. 

Of the 3,488-km-long India-China border from Jammu and Kashmir to Arunachal Pradesh, a 220-km section falls in Sikkim. 

China will resolutely safeguard its border sovereignty in conflicts with Indian troops even at the cost of war, state- run Global Times daily quoted Chinese experts as saying. 

"China is also different from what it was in 1962," Wang Dehua, a professor at the Shanghai Municipal Centre for International Studies told the daily reacting to Defence Minister Arun Jaitley's comments that India of 2017 is different from what it was in 1962. 

"If they are trying to remind us, the situation in 1962 was different and the India of 2017 is different," Jaitley had said. 

"India has been treating China as its biggest competitor since 1962, as both countries share many similarities. For instance, they are both developing countries with huge populations," Wang said. 

"There could be a chance of war if the recent conflict between China and India is not handled properly, observers said, noting that China will resolutely defend its territoryand safeguard the border," the Global Times report said. 

"In 1962, China fought a war with India after the latter encroached on Chinese territory, resulting in the deaths of 722 Chinese troops and 4,383 Indian soldiers," the daily said. 

Experts called on both sides to resolve the conflict through dialogue and negotiations, it said. 

"Both sides should focus on development rather than conflict or war," Zhao Gancheng, director of the Centre for Asia-Pacific Studies at the Shanghai Institute for International Studies, told the newspaper. 

"A conflict between the two may give other countries a chance to take advantage, for example, the US," he said. 

"India should change its hostile attitude toward China as a good relationship is beneficial for both sides," Wang said. 

The Chinese experts also took exception to reports that India's Defence Ministry is surveying the China-India border in order to build an "all-weather railway corridor" with broad-gauge network for swift movement of troops and weaponry. 

"India is trying to catch up with China in the construction of frontier defence," Zhao said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

*4 tell-tale signs that show why China may be the new Pakistan for India*

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Bring It On ; We are ready

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Callsign Chaos

Hope that turns out to be true.


----------



## Ajaxpaul

China is itching for a war !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Canuck786

Callsign Chaos said:


> Hope that turns out to be true.


So do we and so very much too!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rcrmj

Stephen Cohen said:


> Bring It On ; We are ready


make sure this time you wont be as lousy as last time````and check your munitions stockpile, ring the foreign suppliers at once in case at shortage```

Reactions: Like Like:
45


----------



## Trango Towers

Callsign Chaos said:


> Hope that turns out to be true.


you idot................war is not a came on your console....if your house gets bombed them it will be fun. wont it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## manlion

*As India boosts soldiers in Sikkim`s Doka La, China calls for withdrawal of troops to de-escalate tension*

http://india.timesofnews.com/as-ind...hdrawal-of-troops-to-de-escalate-tension.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sankpal

We don't want WAR but also same time doesn't fear from WAR.

I know this issue will be solved by near future with peacefully

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Chhatrapati

Oww that's cute. Now they threaten with war? Keep coming, you are almost there
--------- . 
Don't be surprised if you start hearing weekly nuclear bum threats.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

ashok321 said:


> *War with India possible if matter not solved: China*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEIJING: China will resolutely safeguard its sovereignty in the border conflicts with India even at the cost of war, Chinese experts warned today, amid a standoff between the two nations in the Sikkim sector.
> 
> As the standoff at the Doklam area continued for the third week, the longest between the two countries, the official media and the think-tanks here said that 'war is possible if the conflict between India and China is not handled properly'.
> 
> Of the 3,488-km-long India-China border from Jammu and Kashmir to Arunachal Pradesh, a 220-km section falls in Sikkim.
> 
> China will resolutely safeguard its border sovereignty in conflicts with Indian troops even at the cost of war, state- run Global Times daily quoted Chinese experts as saying.
> 
> "China is also different from what it was in 1962," Wang Dehua, a professor at the Shanghai Municipal Centre for International Studies told the daily reacting to Defence Minister Arun Jaitley's comments that India of 2017 is different from what it was in 1962.
> 
> "If they are trying to remind us, the situation in 1962 was different and the India of 2017 is different," Jaitley had said.
> 
> "India has been treating China as its biggest competitor since 1962, as both countries share many similarities. For instance, they are both developing countries with huge populations," Wang said.
> 
> "There could be a chance of war if the recent conflict between China and India is not handled properly, observers said, noting that China will resolutely defend its territoryand safeguard the border," the Global Times report said.
> 
> "In 1962, China fought a war with India after the latter encroached on Chinese territory, resulting in the deaths of 722 Chinese troops and 4,383 Indian soldiers," the daily said.
> 
> Experts called on both sides to resolve the conflict through dialogue and negotiations, it said.
> 
> "Both sides should focus on development rather than conflict or war," Zhao Gancheng, director of the Centre for Asia-Pacific Studies at the Shanghai Institute for International Studies, told the newspaper.
> 
> "A conflict between the two may give other countries a chance to take advantage, for example, the US," he said.
> 
> "India should change its hostile attitude toward China as a good relationship is beneficial for both sides," Wang said.
> 
> The Chinese experts also took exception to reports that India's Defence Ministry is surveying the China-India border in order to build an "all-weather railway corridor" with broad-gauge network for swift movement of troops and weaponry.
> 
> "India is trying to catch up with China in the construction of frontier defence," Zhao said.


Don't you just love Chinese and their War Fatwas... 
You do this... we war
You do that ...we war...
You don't do this ...we war...

Remember thy declare war on Japan almost ever alternate week... and how many wars have happened so far.... ZERO

So much for Chinese War Fatwas

LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Finer

Who would have thought that Pakistan and China would rather treat war as last resort while India is ready to push for war as if war is just toy for them especially the Nuclear war.

Unfortunately, this is era of greedy war mongers like Modi and Donald Trump, KSA-Iran, Israel-ME, Russia-USA [their proxy wars in ME]. Not peace era to live in unfortunately.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-Rex

*By showing patience China is only hardening the indian position. Before slamming the hammer I think the Chinese leaders want to fool the indians into thinking that they are afraid of india.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kris

manlion said:


> *As India boosts soldiers in Sikkim`s Doka La, China calls for withdrawal of troops to de-escalate tension*
> 
> http://india.timesofnews.com/as-ind...hdrawal-of-troops-to-de-escalate-tension.html


The thread is contradictory to your post..
Better be prepared
We can't believe your moves


----------



## Srinivas

War from thousands of miles from your main land, that too at a time when Belt and spoke project is planned and executed, fine. Your greediness will be answered in Indian Sub continent.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## rott

Srinivas said:


> War from thousands of miles from your main land, that too at a time when Belt and spoke project is planned and executed, fine. Your greediness will be answered in Indian Sub continent.


What is belt and spoke?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azadkashmir

rott said:


> What is belt and spoke?


56inch waist not chest ask modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Riz

Stephen Cohen said:


> Bring It On ; We are ready


Ready to run ? where?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surya 1

ashok321 said:


> *War with India possible if matter not solved: China*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEIJING: China will resolutely safeguard its sovereignty in the border conflicts with India even at the cost of war, Chinese experts warned today, amid a standoff between the two nations in the Sikkim sector.
> 
> As the standoff at the Doklam area continued for the third week, the longest between the two countries, the official media and the think-tanks here said that 'war is possible if the conflict between India and China is not handled properly'.
> 
> Of the 3,488-km-long India-China border from Jammu and Kashmir to Arunachal Pradesh, a 220-km section falls in Sikkim.
> 
> China will resolutely safeguard its border sovereignty in conflicts with Indian troops even at the cost of war, state- run Global Times daily quoted Chinese experts as saying.
> 
> "China is also different from what it was in 1962," Wang Dehua, a professor at the Shanghai Municipal Centre for International Studies told the daily reacting to Defence Minister Arun Jaitley's comments that India of 2017 is different from what it was in 1962.
> 
> "If they are trying to remind us, the situation in 1962 was different and the India of 2017 is different," Jaitley had said.
> 
> "India has been treating China as its biggest competitor since 1962, as both countries share many similarities. For instance, they are both developing countries with huge populations," Wang said.
> 
> "There could be a chance of war if the recent conflict between China and India is not handled properly, observers said, noting that China will resolutely defend its territoryand safeguard the border," the Global Times report said.
> 
> "In 1962, China fought a war with India after the latter encroached on Chinese territory, resulting in the deaths of 722 Chinese troops and 4,383 Indian soldiers," the daily said.
> 
> Experts called on both sides to resolve the conflict through dialogue and negotiations, it said.
> 
> "Both sides should focus on development rather than conflict or war," Zhao Gancheng, director of the Centre for Asia-Pacific Studies at the Shanghai Institute for International Studies, told the newspaper.
> 
> "A conflict between the two may give other countries a chance to take advantage, for example, the US," he said.
> 
> "India should change its hostile attitude toward China as a good relationship is beneficial for both sides," Wang said.
> 
> The Chinese experts also took exception to reports that India's Defence Ministry is surveying the China-India border in order to build an "all-weather railway corridor" with broad-gauge network for swift movement of troops and weaponry.
> 
> "India is trying to catch up with China in the construction of frontier defence," Zhao said.




This is their last effort to issue warning before they piss in their pant and withdraw. If you have the guts then start the war. We shall teach you what we can do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dash

China is out of her mind!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eldamar

Stephen Cohen said:


> Bring It On ; We are ready



ya n make sure u have enough briyani and ammo for your soldiers this time round; hope they dont die from starvation and hypothermic attrition more then they died to combat action in 1962. <=== lolz








Surya 1 said:


> This is their last effort to issue warning before they piss in their pant and withdraw. If you have the guts then start the war. We shall teach you what we can do.



i can feel your fear and anxiety.



Srinivas said:


> War from thousands of miles from your main land, that too at a time when Belt and spoke project is planned and executed, fine. Your greediness will be answered in Indian Sub continent.



Keep self-assuring yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Rollno21

China knows what's good for her.i know they will not move an inch for war .


----------



## Surya 1

eldarlmari said:


> ya n make sure u have enough briyani and ammo for your soldiers this time round; hope they dont die from starvation and hypothermic attrition more then they died to combat action in 1962. <=== lolz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can feel your fear and anxiety.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep self-assuring yourself


Whatever. If you have guts, start the war. We want to teach you a lesson.


----------



## rott

Rollno21 said:


> China knows what's good for her.i know they will not move an inch for war .


Once India loses the war, your 56 inch waist will be held for war crimes. 
All you indians will be made to pick cottons for us Chinese and the Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Rollno21

rott said:


> Once India loses the war, your 56 inch waist will be held for war crimes.
> All you indians will be made to pick cottons for us Chinese and the Pakistanis.


Are you one of the million army


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Gadkari said:


> LOL........ then why do you and your govt. sound so scared ?
> 
> Those "better off than Hindu land" will now get to taste Political freedom too.
> 
> Right now worry about Hong Kong


 
It's not relevant at all imagin disputes with in india first nation toilets then high to low cast people then rich to poor then states who will not leave any opportunity to get out of union like karela Assam Nagaland punjab and Kashmir.
U guys can't fight with anyone, only if u wanted people to leave their differences and join war
Just watch how india react after losing one game in champion trophy 
Don't mess with ur neighbours

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## neem456

So china is asking us to withdraw our troops ?
I am curious, where are our troops our side or we are still on their side ?
If they are on our sides why is it bothering chinese so much ?


----------



## Crixus

*Barking Dog seldom bite*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHD

Crixus said:


> *Barking Dog seldom bite*


just like 1.2 billion Indians? we know for the last 60 years

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## khansaheeb

SOUTHie said:


> View attachment 408029
> 
> 
> 
> *No, that's Denerys Targarian, Mother of Dragons, Khaleesi of the Dothraki, Protector of seven kingdoms, Queen of Andals, Ruler of seven kingdoms, coming to invade with a million army of dothraki soldiers. Wait for it.
> View attachment 408032
> *



"I am fu$king scared " , spoken like a true Indian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

SOUTHie said:


> On a serious note, that's one wishful thinking. I wish PLA had the gut a keyboard warrior is showing off and grow a pair.
> But what PLA is doing is so bad. They are threatening everyone. Weekly threatens Japan with war, South Korea with 'something close to war' I don't know.
> 
> But the biggest of all came when the Self promoted Supreme Commander of Army, Navy and Air force cum Party PB General Secretary Cum Chinese Premier cum.... (any other self conferred things I miss?) Xi Jing Ping (forgive my spell error if any) Threatened Filipino President Duterte with War. That was classic.
> Then he went on thretening some collage kids in Hong Kong aka pro democracy protesters.
> Then threatened Taiwan.
> Occasionally threatens united States.
> 
> Come on man. Why are you so scared? At least you could cut the threatening part. It looks Childish.



Why bring in any other country? If China goes to war against India you'll be fighting alone just like last time, against a vastly superior military.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Chhatrapati

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Why bring in any other country? If China goes to war against India you'll be fighting alone just like last time, against a vastly superior military.


na, I was just stating the regular pattern of behavior of you lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

rcrmj said:


> make sure this time you wont be as lousy as last time````and check your munitions stockpile, ring the foreign suppliers at once in case at shortage```



China should send it's warships in Arabian sea to block indian terrorists supply lines. Refueling can be done in Pakistan and if India attacks pakistan than pakistan will jump in war too. Pakistan's army is 15 years battle hard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chhatrapati

CHD said:


> just like 1.2 billion Indians? we know for the last 60 years


That part you should ask your army generals and yes Mushi he still has a vivid memory of it.



American Pakistani said:


> Pakistan's army is 15 years battle hard.


Yeah, you know how it feels like to have a bloody nose, multiple attempts.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## spsk

CHD said:


> just like 1.2 billion Indians? we know for the last 60 years


After loosing half of your country you still say this ?


----------



## Kyoto

What the hell is India doing, China isn't comparable to India anymore. Chest thumping nationalism is fine with Pakistan till you get nuked but China can mess you up anyways..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## American Pakistani

SOUTHie said:


> That part you should ask your army generals and yes Mushi he still has a vivid memory of it.
> 
> 
> Yeah, you know how it feels like to have a bloody nose, multiple attempts.



Just like pakistan thrashed you in 48, 65 and 99.

Pakistan still waiting for your real war after 2002, 08, 16...or were they just f@rts.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## spsk

American Pakistani said:


> China should send it's warships in Arabian sea to block indian terrorists supply lines. Refueling can be done in Pakistan and if India attacks pakistan than pakistan will jump in war too. Pakistan's army is 15 years battle hard.



Dont live in your fantasy. India and China are definitely not in a position to fight any war in near future.


----------



## Crixus

I like the silence of Indian foreign ministry and the whining of Chinese

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Chhatrapati

Kyoto said:


> What the hell is India doing, China isn't comparable to India anymore. Chest thumping nationalism is fine with Pakistan till you get nuked but China can mess you up anyways.


So, what you suggest. We should give away the land and sit back and relax or take actions. Sorry, we can't wait till another winter. Our past history like the incident in Siachen suggest take actions right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

You thrashed in 1971 too  and we still feel the pain now happy 


American Pakistani said:


> Just like pakistan thrashed you in 48, 65 and 99.
> 
> Pakistan still waiting for your real war after 2002, 08, 16...or were they just f@rts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## litman




----------



## Chhatrapati

American Pakistani said:


> Just like pakistan thrashed you in 48, 65 and 99.
> 
> Pakistan still waiting for your real war after 2002, 08, 16...or were they just f@rts.


Is that what you are taught? Well, I'm not interested in correcting you any more.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## American Pakistani

Crixus said:


> You thrashed in 1971 too  and we still feel the pain now happy



Bengaladeshis gave you victory in 71.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

We need to get prepared.

Personally.

It will be nasty.



Canuck786 said:


> So do we and so very much too!


Pakistan will hopefully stay neutral.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

SOUTHie said:


> Is that what you are taught? Well, I'm not interested in correcting you any more.



You are taught that india is first world Supa pawa. The reality is different though. Indians think by massacring kashmiris using 7 lakh indian occupier terrorists scum roaches swines they became superior.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Contract Killer

rcrmj said:


> make sure this time you wont be as lousy as last time````and check your munitions stockpile, ring the foreign suppliers at once in case at shortage```


Before that u pls check whether ur ammunition works. Made in China credibility is known globally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chhatrapati

American Pakistani said:


> You are taught that india is first world Supa pawa. The reality is different though. Indians think by massacring kashmiris using 7 lakh indian occupier terrorists scum roaches swines they became superior.


Blah blah BS.


----------



## aswin

just like the Pakistanis say... Nukes dude ... no way there will war ....


----------



## Hassan Guy

If ya'll could not go to war so that won't pressurize pakistan to open the 2nd front,

that would be great.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Hassan Guy said:


> If ya'll could not go to war so that won't pressurize pakistan to open the 2nd front,
> 
> that would be great.


Pakistani's wet dream... a two front war...that might never happen ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kyoto

SarthakGanguly said:


> We need to get prepared.
> 
> Personally.
> 
> It will be nasty.
> 
> 
> Pakistan will hopefully stay neutral.


Pakistan should just watch India get beat for being brazen if anything actually happens. We have our own problems and some largely uninhabited land in the eastern Himalayas is not our concern.


----------



## Han Patriot

I have been telling Indian posters here, this is a serious breach, they entered demarcated borderline to reach a disputed area. It is OK is you enter from Bhutan and go to the disputed area, but don't breach someones demarcated border, it's a NONO.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Max

Crixus said:


> You thrashed in 1971 too  and we still feel the pain now happy



attacking Pakistan during civil war is your only victory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Han Patriot said:


> I have been telling Indian posters here, this is a serious breach, they entered demarcated borderline to reach a disputed area. It is OK is you enter from Bhutan and go to the disputed area, but don't breach someones demarcated border, it's a NONO.



So you agree it's a disputed land. Who have permission to construct in a disputed land? Btw it was Bhutan s disputed land. We have the authority as per Bhutan.


----------



## Contract Killer

After 1967experience, China will never dare to go aggressive. 

China means business. they know how much investment they hv abroad. And consequences of war to these investments.


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Hassan Guy said:


> If ya'll could not go to war so that won't pressurize pakistan to open the 2nd front,
> 
> that would be great.



It won't pressurise IA to retaliate though.


----------



## Sanchez

India made its moves so the ball is in Chinese hands if the soldiers don‘t withdraw！If China choose to go to war I hope it‘d be a nice one for Indians to enjoy， especially after the “war”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

It was an Indian defeat , who said India won in 1971


Max said:


> attacking Pakistan during civil war is your only victory.



Dont speak do something ........ you guys make a lot of noise and doing nothing


Sanchez said:


> India made its moves so the ball is in Chinese hands if the soldiers don‘t withdraw！If China choose to go to war I hope it‘d be a nice one for Indians to enjoy， especially after the “war”


----------



## Glorino

China being UN Security Council Permanent Member should stop bullying smaller countries like Bhutan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sanchez

Crixus said:


> It was an Indian defeat , who said India won in 1971
> 
> 
> Dont speak do something ........ you guys make a lot of noise and doing nothing



Indian，pls don’t answer my post！不见棺材不掉泪！



Glorino said:


> China being UN Security Council Permanent Member should stop bullying smaller countries like Bhutan


It's India that IS bullying China，Madam！

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crixus

We have no first use .... we cant use nukes first 


aswin said:


> just like the Pakistanis say... Nukes dude ... no way there will war ....



*Chinese its a public forum ......* any ways , I will not respond why people have nothing to discuss then making noises 


Sanchez said:


> *Indian*，*pls don’t answer my post！*不见棺材不掉泪！
> 
> 
> It's India that IS bullying China，Madam！

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BRAVO_

there are no chances of war between india and china however if ....by any chance the war started pakistan would standby china and everybody know the reasons well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan 345

What is bjp doing? Do you guys have any diplomatic channels? China is so big and they have every kind of weapons.someone must tell Indians to use diplomatic channels. Reality is China is far better when it comes to weapons and reinforcement. Please don't engage.fall back.India and China already fought a war and there is hatred on both sides.someone should solve this thing.Chinese navy is also very dangerous.what is local commanders doing on both sides? A war for a stupid road lol


----------



## Stuttgart001

Guys, shop these chest thumping nonsense. None of you is the policy maker of your country. What you are ranting has nothing to do with this resolution of these case. 
If there was going to have a war, then it would happen due to the decision of the leaders of you counties who apparently won't go to PDF and check how your guys's opinions .
To my fellow Chinese, i am fed up of some extreme nationlists of you. If you really want do something good to our fatherland, pls stop wasting time on nonsense ,how about going to work. 
Make more monen and pay more tax. Devote youself into researching and push forward the level of tech. 
The strength of China results from the contribution of every Chinese. Working hard and doing the best is the most contribution to the country. 
Ranting or quarrelling with Indian could not bring victory to China or make south Tibet back to China. The only way is making China as strong as US especially in technological aspect. Everyone in the world knows the only reason why Indian have guts to bark against China is there's a master behind his back, used to be Soviet Union, now US.
So don't compare the millitary strengths between China and India. It is useless and nonsense. Indian never plan to challenge China one by one without the help of Superpower. 
Calm down, let the politicans take care of it. 
We Chinese do our work and keep developing our country. The sooner China catches up with US, the sooner this issue will be settled untimately.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arbit

chinese are needlessly hyperventilating and throwing a fit. I would be surprised if they initiated a war over some non existent road in disputed territory. 
They should withdraw and keep on doing whatever the hell they are doing. Although I must admit the non stop statements from the chinese and the silence bordering on indifference from Indian side is mildly amusing. Probably they are half expecting the Indian side to wither down and seek rapprochement. Since it is not happening, hence the resultant tantrums. 

However a few points to ponder.

1. If we go to war over the right to construct a road in Doklam, rest assured no infra will be constructed there after cessation of war. Its easier to destroy than build and for china to commence construction, they will have to subdue Indian administration and army like it was never there. Good luck with that.  

2. The war will dispel any ambiguity from Indian side towards china and drive India firmly towards the opposite camp. Heck, India will be the opposing camp. 

3. India and china both aren't some rag tag armies. The border will be heavily militarised and will extract a heavy cost from both sides.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sanchez

arbit said:


> chinese are needlessly hyperventilating and throwing a fit. I would be surprised if they initiated a war over some non existent road in disputed territory.
> They should withdraw and keep on doing whatever the hell they are doing. Although I must admit the non stop statements from the chinese and the silence bordering on indifference from Indian side is mildly amusing. Probably they are half expecting the Indian side to wither down and seek rapprochement. Since it is not happening, hence the resultant tantrums.
> 
> However a few points to ponder.
> 
> 1. If we go to war over the right to construct a road in Doklam, rest assured no infra will be constructed there after cessation of war. Its easier to destroy than build and for china to commence construction, they will have to subdue Indian administration and army like it was never there. Good luck with that.
> 
> 2. The war will dispel any ambiguity from Indian side towards china and drive India firmly towards the opposite camp. Heck, India will be the opposing camp.
> 
> 3. India and china both aren't some rag tag armies. The border will be heavily militarised and will extract a heavy cost from both sides.



Are you drunk or ignorant？The fact is that Indian soldiers are in China‘s territory. You ask our withdraw. Are you out of your mind？

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arbit

Sanchez said:


> Are you drunk or ignorant？The fact is that Indian soldiers are in China‘s territory. You ask our withdraw. Are you out of your mind？



Firstly the territory is disputed. 
Secondly the dispute is between china and Bhutan and we have an agreement of providing security and preserving territorial integrity of Bhutan.
Finally any construction in disputed territory is violative of the agreement reached between china, India and Bhutan. China wilfully broke the arrangement in bad faith and is now acting like a victim. 

For god sake stop coveting other's land. you already have enough. Greed has to have some limitations!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sanchez

arbit said:


> Firstly the territory is disputed.
> Secondly the dispute is between china and Bhutan and we have an agreement of providing security and preserving territorial integrity of Bhutan.
> Finally any construction in disputed territory is violative of the agreement reached between china, India and Bhutan. China wilfully broke the arrangement in bad faith and is now acting like a victim.
> 
> For god sake stop coveting other's land. you already have enough. Greed has to have some limitations!



There‘s no territory dispute！


----------



## PRC

Sanchez said:


> Are you drunk or ignorant？The fact is that Indian soldiers are in China‘s territory. You ask our withdraw. Are you out of your mind？



Are you an actual fool or playing a fool ? The fact is that Indian soldiers are in Bhutan's territory. We ask your withdrawal from a territory which does not belong to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trumpcard

American Pakistani said:


> China should send it's warships in Arabian sea to block indian terrorists supply lines. Refueling can be done in Pakistan and if India attacks pakistan than pakistan will jump in war too. Pakistan's army is 15 years battle hard.



Well, you summarised it up pretty well!! Xing ping and nawaz could definitely take some pointers from you.


----------



## Crixus

They are bullying Bhutan and we have a pact to save their territory and its a disputed land ......... We know what China is and what we are ... but still we cant allow them to grab the land of small countries ... they are acting like pity thief



Arsalan Zaheer said:


> What is bjp doing? Do you guys have any diplomatic channels? China is so big and they have every kind of weapons.someone must tell Indians to use diplomatic channels. Reality is China is far better when it comes to weapons and reinforcement. Please don't engage.fall back.India and China already fought a war and there is hatred on both sides.someone should solve this thing.Chinese navy is also very dangerous.what is local commanders doing on both sides? A war for a stupid road lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arbit

Sanchez said:


> There‘s no territory dispute！



Really ! Thats your argument? 

You have territorial disputes with ALL your neighbours! As on current count you have territorial disputes with 28 nations on this planet. 

Almost all of them you think you can bully. Only with Russia you were quick to resolve the boundary issue cos you knew where you stood in front of them. For the rest you keep pulling out some 500 years old map just cos some chimp passed through those areas. 

If you are willing to go to war over some infra in some god forsaken land at least have the courage to claim ' yes thats disputed and we will fucking take it from ya.'

Don't come to me with a sissy response of a drunk hippy "there is no dispute' its just lame.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

Looks like someone else it itching for a war with China. 

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ina-angered-by-us-presence-in-south-china-sea

*'Serious military provocation': China angered by US presence in South China Sea*

The passage of a US warship close to a disputed island in the South China Sea was a “serious political and military provocation”, Beijing said, one that could further strain relations between the superpowers

The destroyer, the USS Stethem, sailed less than 12 nautical miles from tiny Triton Island in the Paracel Islands archipelago, which is claimed by China as well as Taiwan and Vietnam, a US official said.
...


----------



## arbit

sinait said:


> Ya Greed has to have some limitations!
> Get out of Sikkim, GREEDY ROBBER INDIA.
> Get out of North East.
> Get out of South Tibet.
> Return land back to Nepal.
> *Get out of KASHMIR.*
> .





Hey AS$HOLE 

don't claim the territory of India
don't claim the territory of Bhutan
don't claim the territory of Vietnam
don't claim the territory of Philippines 
don't claim the territory of Japan
don't claim the territory of Taiwan
don't claim the territory of Tibet
don't claim the territory of Brunei
don't claim the territory of cambodia
don't claim the territory of Malaysia
don't claim the territory of Mongolia

Get the **** outta my land. You greedy bastard.


----------



## BRAVO_

Pakistani Fan said:


> We will not take anyones side for obvious reasons.


my friend neutral people lives only in graveyards ..... living people always make choices and pick sides and without a doubt pakistan will standby china

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## liall

These kids and their love for war on internet. War kills and war destroys and is not certainly entertainment. Those asking for war can go F_______ themselves

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan 345

Crixus said:


> They are bullying Bhutan and we have a pact to save their territory and its a disputed land ......... We know what China is and what we are ... but still we cant allow them to grab the land of small countries ... they are acting like pity thief



So there is a security pact? I don't know what is happening on the ground but things are serious.are you ready for a war with China? Let them build the road.it's just a road.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## turbofan7a

China is already scared after HK, tibet and taiwan!


----------



## EXPERIMENT

rott said:


> Once India loses the war, your 56 inch waist will be held for war crimes.
> All you indians will be made to pick cottons for us Chinese and the Pakistanis.



Its "Indians" with a capital 'I' . Maybe the Indians will pick cotton for you alongside the already picking Pakistanis and North Koreans.


----------



## sinait

turbofan7a said:


> China is already scared after HK, tibet and taiwan!


You mean INDIA very scared of Tamil Nadu Independence,
KHALiSTAN,
NAGALAND,
NAXALITES,
*KASHMIR*
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EXPERIMENT

American Pakistani said:


> Bengaladeshis gave you victory in 71.



And we are ever so grateful to them.



Sanchez said:


> Indian，pls don’t answer my post！不见棺材不掉泪！
> 
> 
> *It's India that IS bullying China，Madam*！



Correct!!!


----------



## Beast

Gadkari said:


> This time we will make sure we "liberate" Tibet. 4
> 
> How many of your "soldiers" are from one child family ?  ........ hope you will not turn into a country of old men.


We dont use so much manpower becos we used technology. 

Indian military still used obsolete doctrine to fight modern warfare.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jlaw

Surya 1 said:


> This is their last effort to issue warning before they piss in their pant and withdraw. If you have the guts then start the war. We shall teach you what we can do.


Yes please teach China what you did in 1962.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

Jlaw said:


> Yes please teach China what you did in 1962.


We don;t need to, we did that back in 1967.


----------



## Beast

Gadkari said:


> Then why are you so worried and why is your govt. giving "warnings" ?


I am worry, we decimate too many Indian troops and it does not look good for PLA to the rest of the world since you dump in so much soldier. 



EndangeredSpecies said:


> We don;t need to, we did that back in 1967.


Fake 1967 incident. You mean the coca cola contest between a PLA soldier and Indian soldier drinking contest in 1967? Oh yes, you overweight soldier out drink ours during that encountered.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## wiseone2

ashok321 said:


> *4 tell-tale signs that show why China may be the new Pakistan for India*


china is not pakistan


----------



## wiseone2

Max said:


> attacking Pakistan during civil war is your only victory.



technically pakistan declared war in 1971


----------



## PRC

Sanchez said:


> Shall we remind you how your ancestors were humiliated by Muslim rulers and British masters？ You are a piece of scum，B！



Chinese blothel, do you remember Nanking ? You know how your women folks were treated ? 
Shall I post a picture of your women folks with legs wide open ???


----------



## Max

wiseone2 said:


> technically pakistan declared war in 1971



bharat was already on war against Pakistan by arming and training mukti bahini..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jf Thunder

wiseone2 said:


> technically Pakistan declared war in 1971


Pakistan RETALIATED, but too damn late 
you launched your offensive on the night of 21-22 Nov 1971
and we retaliated on 3 December 
thats too damn late


----------



## Dragon4

Chinese soldiers are good just for taking photographs so that their minister can wave them in press conferences. 
Let's see if China has real balls or as usual empty smelly farts from their warning ministry.


----------



## Sanchez

PRC said:


> Chinese blothel, I dont flaunt my IQ as a statistic. OTOH, you need to a total mental evaluation because:
> 1. I never said what I am good at.
> 2. You are talking something unrelated which has no context to this post or to my replies.
> 3. You are making a conclusion with no facts or realistic assumptions.
> 
> Hence the above reinforces my belief that you are indeed a fool.
> 
> See Chinese blothel, thats how you form a logical argument !


Don‘t waste our time with the fools， at least I quit！


----------



## sinait

Dragon4 said:


> My dear dirty, ignorant Chinese friend, do you know we stopped your construction on behalf of the Bhutan government?


Singapore got no construction in Bhutan.
REMEMBER NOT TO OPEN SHIT IN BHUTAN.
Thanks.
.


----------



## Hassan Guy

AnnoyingOrange said:


> Pakistani's wet dream... a two front war...that might never happen ..


yet indian defence planners are actively making their acquisitions taking this into consideration

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rott

Dragon4 said:


> Chinese soldiers are good just for taking photographs so that their minister can wave them in press conferences.
> Let's see if China has real balls or as usual empty smelly farts from their warning ministry.


Correct, we took all those pictures in 1962.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dragon4

sinait said:


> Singapore got no construction in Bhutan.
> REMEMBER NOT TO OPEN SHIT IN BHUTAN.
> Thanks.
> .


So you jump from China to SG whenever your ignorance is pointed out.
Remember not to do kay kay kay kay at the top of your small lungs in public like an injured dog in Singapore too.
Thanks


----------



## Hassan Guy

mirage said:


> *wow , you look in so much pain , how many indians gangbanged your mom or for that matter your sister , or grandmother when she was a flower ??????????? rapist indians are very very bad , they rape your woman as your men have useless tools ??????????????????????? and now you complain , you rat you must thank us , you are in existence because of us bad rapist indians who raped your mothers and brought you into this world *


----------



## Sanchez

remember_16th_of_december said:


> I'm a third generation indian obviously i will side with them, why would anyone side with china , half your territory claims are rubbish knobhead conspiracy theorist , the south China sea dispute shows how retarded your leaders are.



You are the third generation？ Then you should use your brains not your pen’s to discuss things with others！You think that it was originated from India and forever Indian？


----------



## NKVD

Lol These Chinese Don't have Balls to To tackle Vietnam And Tiny Taiwan

They Talking war With India 

CCP and there State controlled media

Its like Single move of IA penetrated under their thick Skin 

Its Bully being bullied

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rott

NKVD said:


> Lol These Chinese Don't have Balls to To tackle Vietnam And Tiny Taiwan
> 
> They Talking war With India
> 
> CCP and there State controlled media
> 
> Its like Single move of IA penetrated under their thick Skin
> 
> Its Bully being bullied


I expected more intellect from an Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dy1022

PRC said:


> Says a dog eating chinki !
> Chinki, by any chance are you his supervisor ?




@waz please ban those low life trolls ASAP, thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rott

EndangeredSpecies said:


> Attaching a new paper clipping from 14th Oct 1967 from UK, retrived from http://www.britishnewspaperarchive.co.uk/
> confirming border clashes.
> Now, tell us how come chinese are So stupid. Are they by birth or do their mothers drop them before they turn 1. And why do Chinese government teaches wrong history.
> View attachment 408086
> 
> 
> You can verify the date from PDF attached.
> You can verify the PDF from site given above.
> 
> Now run back to your mother you lying c****.


Nothing in the link... 

Unlike this hard audio/video evidence....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rott

EndangeredSpecies said:


> View attachment 408087
> 
> 
> It is there but need a bit of IQ to create an account on the site ... I guess that much is too much for Chinese. Anyways read the attached extract. Also read the PDF attached. Downloaded from the site given.
> 
> So Much for high Chinese IQ! Your IQ is a lie, just like your denial of 1967 conflict.


No Chinese dead? Just casualties? I scraped my knee. That's a casualty too?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

rott said:


> No Chinese dead? Just casualties? I scraped my knee. That's a casualty too?


Chinese Casulties were 400-600. Includes both deaths and injuries.

http://www.encyclopedia.com/history...es-pictures-and-press-releases/war-casualties
*WAR CASUALTIES. The term "war casualty" applies to any person who is lost to a military unit by having died of wounds or disease, having received wounds, or having been injured but not mortally.
*
Guess English is not your forte eh? If there is any of redeemable qualities...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brickwall

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Why bring in any other country? If China goes to war against India you'll be fighting alone just like last time, against a vastly superior military.



Im not sure why the war is being drummed up on stupid reason, this issue could be handled diplomatically.

In international arena there are no friends only interest. We expect to face the might of Chinese alone if push comes to shove, But the Chinese are mistaken if they think they can scrap through if the war is thrust upon us.

If the damage has to happen it will happen at both sides, after working so hard to reach here and destroying in moment stupidity.


----------



## eldamar

still waiting for the 1st shots to be fired.

Excited to see the PLA in new delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rott

EndangeredSpecies said:


> Chinese Casulties were 400-600. Includes both deaths and injuries.
> 
> http://www.encyclopedia.com/history...es-pictures-and-press-releases/war-casualties
> *WAR CASUALTIES. The term "war casualty" applies to any person who is lost to a military unit by having died of wounds or disease, having received wounds, or having been injured but not mortally.
> *
> Guess English is not your forte eh? If there is any of redeemable qualities...


Sorry, your evidence sucks. Try harder.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Offshore

eldarlmari said:


> still waiting for the 1st shots to be fired.
> 
> Excited to see the PLA in new delhi.



wont happen soon. Xi still in Russia and there will be a meeting with modi, if this border issue hasn't settle yet after the meeting between Xi and modi, then very highly we will settle this using military.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PRC

sinait said:


> Its not Fantasy.
> Here is 1 pic for you, but looks more like trying to suck his own dick rather than putting his head into his ARSE. Hope its not you.
> View attachment 408108
> 
> .



Cant blame you Chinese cheerlady, with the dual slanted slits on your face that you call eyes , you can have issues in interpreting the image.

My sympathies for you, chinese cheerlady.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Fledgingwings

Let the games begin.


----------



## Zer0reZ

Offshore said:


> wont happen soon. Xi still in Russia and there will be a meeting with modi, if this border issue hasn't settle yet after the meeting between Xi and modi, then very highly we will settle this using military.


*BRICS Leaders to Hold Informal Meeting on G20 Margins*


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Gadkari said:


> This time we will make sure we "liberate" Tibet. 4
> 
> How many of your "soldiers" are from one child family ?  ........ hope you will not turn into a country of old men.



Or else India will be balkanized , I rather interested on how much body bags each side will have to carry back, one child family is irrelevant.



remember_16th_of_december said:


> I like how your politicians cry about nanking every time they talk about japan , i see you remember your nippon masters very well



Sure your government dare not to cry of what Winston Churchill did to India over Bengali Famine because you guys still show respect to your white master

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hulk

ashok321 said:


> *War with India possible if matter not solved: China*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEIJING: China will resolutely safeguard its sovereignty in the border conflicts with India even at the cost of war, Chinese experts warned today, amid a standoff between the two nations in the Sikkim sector.
> 
> As the standoff at the Doklam area continued for the third week, the longest between the two countries, the official media and the think-tanks here said that 'war is possible if the conflict between India and China is not handled properly'.
> 
> Of the 3,488-km-long India-China border from Jammu and Kashmir to Arunachal Pradesh, a 220-km section falls in Sikkim.
> 
> China will resolutely safeguard its border sovereignty in conflicts with Indian troops even at the cost of war, state- run Global Times daily quoted Chinese experts as saying.
> 
> "China is also different from what it was in 1962," Wang Dehua, a professor at the Shanghai Municipal Centre for International Studies told the daily reacting to Defence Minister Arun Jaitley's comments that India of 2017 is different from what it was in 1962.
> 
> "If they are trying to remind us, the situation in 1962 was different and the India of 2017 is different," Jaitley had said.
> 
> "India has been treating China as its biggest competitor since 1962, as both countries share many similarities. For instance, they are both developing countries with huge populations," Wang said.
> 
> "There could be a chance of war if the recent conflict between China and India is not handled properly, observers said, noting that China will resolutely defend its territoryand safeguard the border," the Global Times report said.
> 
> "In 1962, China fought a war with India after the latter encroached on Chinese territory, resulting in the deaths of 722 Chinese troops and 4,383 Indian soldiers," the daily said.
> 
> Experts called on both sides to resolve the conflict through dialogue and negotiations, it said.
> 
> "Both sides should focus on development rather than conflict or war," Zhao Gancheng, director of the Centre for Asia-Pacific Studies at the Shanghai Institute for International Studies, told the newspaper.
> 
> "A conflict between the two may give other countries a chance to take advantage, for example, the US," he said.
> 
> "India should change its hostile attitude toward China as a good relationship is beneficial for both sides," Wang said.
> 
> The Chinese experts also took exception to reports that India's Defence Ministry is surveying the China-India border in order to build an "all-weather railway corridor" with broad-gauge network for swift movement of troops and weaponry.
> 
> "India is trying to catch up with China in the construction of frontier defence," Zhao said.


Don't worry war is not happening. Granted China is more powerful and all and that is undisputed. However, history suggests that even big power USA etc hesitate to attack decent powers. India will defend in case of attack. China knows that we have the ability to significantly damage them, so they have to decide what they want to do. While currently, China must be happy about what it is doing but it's doing long term mistake. They really do not have a need to piss people off but they are doing it. India was moving towards being friends with China and what did they do. Piss us on everything, even little things. This will bring China to focus and already has done so. India will make choices because of this situation which they would not have done otherwise. I really do not get it, why China follows this senseless policy.



Azadkashmir said:


> 56inch waist not chest ask modi.





Chinese-Dragon said:


> Why bring in any other country? If China goes to war against India you'll be fighting alone just like last time, against a vastly superior military.


We know that and stating the obvious is not required. However, no matter how powerful you are, it is absolutely stupid to pick enemies for now reason. Whatever you might think, it will not be a war without any repercussions for China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surya 1

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Why bring in any other country? If China goes to war against India you'll be fighting alone just like last time, against a vastly superior military.


Vastly superior army like vastly superior launch vehicle which falls every month.



American Pakistani said:


> China should send it's warships in Arabian sea to block indian terrorists supply lines. Refueling can be done in Pakistan and if India attacks pakistan than pakistan will jump in war too. Pakistan's army is 15 years battle hard.


We have more Brahmos than China has warships in number and no need to say that only one Brahmos is enough for each Chinese warship..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Hulk said:


> I really do not get it, why China follows this senseless policy.


Power demands expression.

This is normal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surya 1

Jlaw said:


> Yes please teach China what you did in 1962.


Definitely chola and nathula shall be repeated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

Surya 1 said:


> Definitely chola and nathula shall be repeated.


If you believe in fairy tales ofcos it will be repeated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huan

There is so much *SENSATIONALISM* and *ALARMIST* rhetoric from India's news media these days concerning China:


----------



## Gadkari

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Or else India will be balkanized , I rather interested on how much body bags each side will have to carry back, one child family is irrelevant.



You of all people should know that India does not care about Body bags but only about fighting for what is right. 

To put it in perspective, in the battle of Mahabharat, a Billion Hindus died fighting for a "cause". So only one of us will be counting "body bags" and it will not be us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Gadkari said:


> You of all people should know that India does not care about Body bags but only about fighting for what is right.
> 
> To put it in perspective, in the battle of Mahabharat, a Billion Hindus died fighting for a "cause". So only one of us will be counting "body bags" and it will not be us.



Good for you but funny thing it's that we captured more Indians than kills in 1962, it must have a rational explanation, these Indians soldiers care of their live after all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gadkari

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Good for you but funny thing it's that we captured more Indians than kills in 1962, it must have a rational explanation, these Indians soldiers care of their live after all.



Caring for their lives does not mean having the fear to die for a cause. 

It just means they care for a high purpose than their lives. 

Its funny that you do not grasp such simple reality.


----------



## kingfeiq

Gadkari said:


> ..... is that what the Red Book says ?


red book?what is the red book?I never seen it before.



Gadkari said:


> Caring for their lives does not mean having the fear to die for a cause.
> 
> It just means they care for a high purpose than their lives.
> 
> Its funny that you do not grasp such simple reality.


what were their high purpose?go back to rape and have a baby?


----------



## Mahim Pervez

Sankpal said:


> We don't want WAR but also same time doesn't fear from WAR.
> 
> I know this issue will be solved by near future with peacefully



Yeah this time you don't want war.But always bark on online that let's destroy pakistan,let's destroy BD,Nepal etc. When it is a matter of china india becomes cat from lion. China fact [emoji12]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Hassan Guy said:


> yet indian defence planners are actively making their acquisitions taking this into consideration



That's called defense preparedness ... unlike Pakistan that believes some guardian angel will come to rescue in case of a war with India.


----------



## Devil Soul

*China-India border standoff gets shriller*
The Newspaper's CorrespondentUpdated about an hour ago
3
4

NEW DELHI: The China-India border standoff got shriller on Monday as Beijing accused Indian troops of intrusion across their disputed border and betrayal of a colonial era agreement it claimed to have been endorsed by Jawaharlal Nehru.

_The Hindu_ quoted a Chinese foreign ministry spokesperson as responding sharply to a barb from Indian Defence Minister Arun Jaitley who said on Sunday that India was better prepared than it was in 1962 when it suffered a defeat in a short war with its neighbour.

Referring to “intrusion by Indian troops in the Sikkim sector”, the Chinese called it a “betrayal” of a colonial era understanding of the boundary alignment in this area.

In a shriller tone demanding the “pullback on Indian forces” from the Doklam area, where there has been a military standoff, the Chinese foreign ministry accused New Delhi of virtually manipulating Bhutan to “distort facts,” and engineering a “cover-up” for the “illegal entry” of its forces in its territory, _The Hindu_ said from Beijing.

ARTICLE CONTINUES AFTER AD
As the war of words escalated, Chinese foreign ministry spokesperson, Geng Shuang responded to Mr Jaitley’s remarks that “India of 2017 is different from what it was in 1962”, saying “China too is different and will take all necessary measures to safeguard its territorial sovereignty.”

The Chinese allege that Indian troops have breached New Delhi’s well recorded position of abiding by the 1890 British era convention defining the boundary between Sikkim and Tibet, _The Hindu_ said.

Besides, the boundary between China and Bhutan — a country with which India has special ties — has not been settled, despite 24 rounds of negotiations that began in the 1980s between Beijing and Thimpu.

Asked to comment on breaching an understanding with Bhutan on maintaining the status quo in areas of dispute, Mr Geng denied that there was a dispute between Beijing and Thimpu in the Doklam area, on the tri-junction of China, India and Bhutan.

“Chinese side has been stressing that Doklam belongs to China. It is under the effective jurisdiction of China and it is without any dispute. The boundary between the two countries is yet to be defined but the two sides have a consensus on the alignment of the boundary. Regarding that Doklam belongs to China, the two sides have no dispute over that. Doklam has always been under the effective jurisdiction of China,” he said.

Mr Geng’s remarks sharply contradict the assertion by Vetsop Namgyel, Bhutan’s Ambassador to India, _The Hindu_ said. It quoted the envoy as saying: “Doklam is a disputed territory and Bhutan has a written agreement with China that pending the final resolution of the boundary issue, peace and tranquillity should be maintained in the area.”

The current border tension was triggered by the construction of a road by China in the Doklam area. New Delhi has maintained that the road construction will threaten its national security.

Analysts say that if built, the road will provide China further access to the Chumbi Valley, adding to the vulnerability of the “Chicken’s Neck”, a narrow corridor that links the Northeast with the rest of India.

Mr Geng stressed that China would work with Bhutan on the bilateral track, without the interference of any “external forces”— an obvious reference to India.

Official sources told _The Hindu_ that China’s moves in Bhutan were in tune with its growing political profile in South Asia that included Nepal, Sri Lanka and the Maldives.

_Published in Dawn, July 4th, 2017_


----------



## MULUBJA

rcrmj said:


> make sure this time you wont be as lousy as last time````and check your munitions stockpile, ring the foreign suppliers at once in case at shortage```



Last time it was in 1967 and in 1987.


----------



## Han Patriot

Can we start talking about strategies? How to attack and where to attack?

You are creating too many threads MULU, can you confine to one thread, rather tiring chasing you around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rott

Okay enough of trolling please. It's getting boring.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sipahi

AnnoyingOrange said:


> That's called defense preparedness ... unlike Pakistan that believes some guardian angel will come to rescue in case of a war with India.



No, We don't expect anybody to come.

We can do the the hanky panky with India by ourselves..

https://tribune.com.pk/story/952014/cold-start-or-hot-start-were-ready-gen-raheel/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manlion

*China will have to take military way if India doesn't listen, warns expert*

http://ilatimes.com/article.php?id=83317

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassan Guy

AnnoyingOrange said:


> That's called defense preparedness ... unlike Pakistan that believes some guardian angel will come to rescue in case of a war with India.


yet its the indians who claim when a war happens the US, Japan, Korea, Vietnam, Philippines, Taiwan, Bangladesh and everyone and their grandmothers will come to the aid of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iby32

Gadkari said:


> LOL........ then why do you and your govt. sound so scared ?
> 
> Those "better off than Hindu land" will now get to taste Political freedom too.
> 
> Right now worry about Hong Kong


What about kashmir is not india eithef

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itaskol

we have to hurry.
in several months snow will come and block our supplier to that area and we can do nothing after then.

there is no snow block another side in bhutan area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gadkari

iby32 said:


> What about kashmir is not india eithef



errr... it is by the instrument of accession signed by the political head of Kashmir.


----------



## iby32

Gadkari said:


> errr... it is by the instrument of accession signed by the political head of Kashmir.


Well according to division of india muslm majority areas should be under pakistan controll and if you go by political will why did u capture hyderabad from nizam and why goa from portugese


----------



## GumNaam

Grab a bag a popcorn folks, we're about to see how a DRAGON devours a ring tailed monkey!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gadkari

GumNaam said:


> Grab a bag a popcorn folks, we're about to see how a DRAGON devours ring tailed monkey!



You think Dragons are real ?  .......... what are you views on a Unicorn ?


----------



## GumNaam

Gadkari said:


> You think Dragons are real ?  .......... what are you views on a Unicorn ?


yes, Dragons are real...






and what are your views on half baboon half human gods?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

GumNaam said:


> Grab a bag a popcorn folks, we're about to see how a DRAGON devours a ring tailed monkey!


*
It sounds like you've got the confidential news. In the past I thought it would happen but I've my doubts nowadays. So, these days I have my fingers crossed. Indians have their ways to convince even China.*


----------



## GumNaam

T-Rex said:


> *It sounds like you've got the confidential news. In the past I thought it would happen but I've my doubts nowadays. So, these days I have my fingers crossed. Indians have their ways to convince even China.*


I think it's quite the opposite, China has a way of getting what it wants no matter what. But let's see...


----------



## Aasimkhan

Chian w


Sankpal said:


> We don't want WAR but also same time doesn't fear from WAR.
> 
> I know this issue will be solved by near future with peacefully


China will FCUK you within 48 hours of the starting of war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Aasimkhan said:


> Chian w
> 
> China will FCUK you within 48 hours of the starting of war.


If China could start a war they would have started by now and probably won it ...


----------



## Han Patriot

AnnoyingOrange said:


> If China could start a war they would have started by now and probably won it ...


I hope you are right Orange. But I am worried they are giving you the three warning stroke, so they can justify themselves that China did not attack without warning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rott

Han Patriot said:


> I don't eat human nor babies. Are they crazy people out there? i don't even want to start on the Agoras, they made a religion out of it. There is apparently a big placenta eating movement going on in the West. Btw, what has it got to do with a border skirmish?
> 
> Read this
> http://www.snopes.com/horrors/cannibal/fetus.asp


These Indians believe anything thrown at them. The word "Gullible" is an understatement. Is it not that they believe themselves to be some super power. 2012 supapowa! Yay! Delusional is also an understatement. Smh.... Pathetic!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

GumNaam said:


> I think it's quite the opposite, China has a way of getting what it wants no matter what. But let's see...


*
Yes, all we can do is wait and see. However, I have my reservations as far as Chinese warnings to india are concerned. When warnings are not followed by concrete steps they have the opposite effect and we can observe that in the indian attitude during this stand off.*


----------



## GumNaam

T-Rex said:


> *Yes, all we can do is wait and see. However, I have my reservations as far as Chinese warnings to india are concerned. When warnings are not followed by concrete steps they have the opposite effect and we can observe that in the indian attitude during this stand off.*


su30mki disappearing, indian bunkers bulldozed. more concrete steps to come. stay tuned...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aasimkhan

American Pakistani said:


> You are taught that india is first world Supa pawa. The reality is different though. Indians think by massacring kashmiris using 7 lakh indian occupier terrorists scum roaches swines they became superior.


India needs 700000 soldiers to control a small valley of Kashmir, how will they fight Chinese on 3400 KM long border? and if Pakistan also jumps in then India is real toast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gadkari

Han Patriot said:


> I hope you are right Orange. But I am worried they are giving you the three warning stroke, so they can justify themselves that China did not attack without warning.



Why not ? The last time you attacked was without warning.  

What happened this time ?


----------



## T-Rex

GumNaam said:


> su30mki disappearing, indian bunkers bulldozed. more concrete steps to come.  stay tuned...


*
In which sector indian SU-30 disappeared? There was one missing but that was along the Pakistani border.*


----------



## Han Patriot

Gadkari said:


> Why not ? The last time you attacked was without warning.
> 
> What happened this time ?


Last time we gave warning but India did not listen properly, so now we have to repeat it to get it through thick Indian skulls.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GumNaam

T-Rex said:


> *In which sector indian SU-30 disappeared? There was one missing but that was along the Pakistani border.*


I think it was near the Chinese border as well. 
https://www.google.com/amp/m.timeso...missing-in-assam/amp_articleshow/58804639.cms

wreckage was found later but no statement on if crashed or shutdown. don't know sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Han Patriot said:


> Last time we gave warning but India did not listen properly, so now we have to repeat it to get it through thick Indian skulls.



Try and sell this to your Army generals... ask them to install Loud Speakers and repeat warnings... like you guys did in 1967


----------



## T-Rex

GumNaam said:


> I think it was near the Chinese border as well.
> https://www.google.com/amp/m.timeso...missing-in-assam/amp_articleshow/58804639.cms
> 
> wreckage was found later but no statement on if crashed or shutdown. don't know sector.


*
Since there's no clear indication as to what really happened to it it does not really qualify as a concrete step by China I was referring to.*


----------



## Han Patriot

AnnoyingOrange said:


> Try and sell this to your Army generals... ask them to install Loud Speakers and repeat warnings... like you guys did in 1967


Yah in 1967 India summoned Hanuman and it smite those Chinese right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GumNaam

T-Rex said:


> *Since there's no clear indication as to what really happened to it it does not really qualify as a concrete step by China I was referring to.*


China does not advertise its concrete steps. we don't hear about China intercepting u.s. spy planes from China, we hear it from the pentagon. 

as I said. wait and see...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Han Patriot said:


> Yah in 1967 India summoned Hanuman and it smite those Chinese right?


Why bother gods.. Chinese got scared of a lowly Indian... and ran away...


----------



## rott

@waz @The Eagle 
Can you please clean the thread. It's polluted enough. Thanks!



Han Patriot said:


> I hope you are right Orange. But I am worried they are giving you the three warning stroke, so they can justify themselves that China did not attack without warning.


These Indians.... Smh. China is mobilization as you said. I would be the last one to opt for war, but it seems like it has given us no choice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

GumNaam said:


> China does not advertise its concrete steps. we don't hear about China intercepting u.s. spy planes from China, we hear it from the pentagon.
> 
> as I said. wait and see...


*
If you think people don't need to know then what's the point of raising it on a public forum? Am I being insolent?*


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

rott said:


> @waz @The Eagle
> Can you please clean the thread. It's polluted enough. Thanks!
> 
> 
> These Indians.... Smh. China is mobilization as you said. I would be the last one to opt for war, but it seems like it has given us no choice.


All the mobilization is happening here on internet forums.. where Chinese are breaking keyboards....


----------



## rott

Gadkari said:


> Why not ? The last time you attacked was without warning.
> 
> What happened this time ?


Seriously? 
Mao has written multiple letters to not implement the forward policy and to resolve the issue in a peaceful way. Nehru, mistook Mao's word as cowardice instead of patience. 
Please read up India's China war by Neville Maxwell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

rott said:


> These Indians.... Smh. China is mobilization as you said. I would be the last one to opt for war, but it seems like it has given us no choice.


*
Yes, that is the gist of the entire episode.*


----------



## GumNaam

T-Rex said:


> *If you think people don't need to know then what's the point of raising it on a public forum? Am I being insolent?*


just saying how they work.


----------



## Han Patriot

AnnoyingOrange said:


> Why bother gods.. Chinese got scared of a lowly Indian... and ran away...


I wonder why those soldiers in AC are not scared at all?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShoutB

time to repeat 1962 ...
we Indians are only good in making big claims and pulling eachother's leg...
ab pata chalega .. ki tum sab ke sab as an indian ho not as Bihari madrasi and NE Punjabi ...
these Indians fight with eachother without any proper reason...

now you will realize what is the value of independence and unity..


----------



## RedDesert

SarthakGanguly said:


> We need to get prepared.
> 
> Personally.
> 
> It will be nasty.
> 
> 
> Pakistan will hopefully stay neutral.


Should there be a war, Pakistan shall be dragged into it, inadvertently, China shall use Pakistani bases and ports, India has no other option but to attack the bases and ports, Pakistan then shall have enough reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rott

RedDesert said:


> Should there be a war, Pakistan shall be dragged into it, inadvertently, China shall use Pakistani bases and ports, India has no other option but to attack the bases and ports, Pakistan then shall have enough reason.


Pakistan should allow Chinese to use their bases but... I don't think Pakistan should get involved in this war. Why I say this is, I don't think China wants this to become a 3rd WW.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indianfighter1999

hopefully war starts <3


----------



## iby32

Gadkari said:


> LOL...... I can see that you have a hard time dealing with reality
> 
> This is what happens when you live behind a Iron curtain and suddenly have to face the light.
> 
> Enjoy your Urine soaked eggs and roasted dogs and poop medicine. Just remember to say on your side of the border.
> 
> 
> 
> Only the british owned land, the princely states were absorbed by the legal and binding Instrument of accession signed by their political head.
> 
> Nizam signed the instrument of accession with India after we captured Hyderabad.
> 
> The governor-general of Portuguese India signed an instrument of surrender and Portugal recognized Goa's accession into the Indian union.
> 
> Kashmir signed up with India. Its legally binding and final.


Kashimir is not recognised by any one except india even it is disiputed territory in un security council and its dispute is between pakistan and india so keep you instrument of accession to your self


----------



## Gadkari

iby32 said:


> Why you captured hyderabad because you hindus love grabing lands of the other mahrajs was one person and one person can not decide the fate of 89% population



WHY we did what we did is IRRELEVANT. 

Fact remains that the Nizam of Hyderabad signed the instrument of acession and Legally bound Hyderabad state to India. Same as the King of Kashmir. 

The Political head of ANY State is always ONE PERSON ......... and his is the ONLY signature that matter.


----------



## indianfighter1999

iby32 said:


> Kashimir is not recognised by any one except india even it is disiputed territory in un security council and its dispute is between pakistan and india so keep you instrument of accession to your self



disputed this disputed that, wtf disputed its under Indian boot and will remain so till eternity, pak is itself crumbing trying to undo this universal fact and will get voided itself in the process, India is a world power now pak army cant do shit. UN is a joke anyway.


----------



## Gadkari

iby32 said:


> Kashimir is not recognised by any one except india even it is disiputed territory in un security council and its dispute is between pakistan and india so keep you instrument of accession to your self



IRRELEVANT. 

The Shimla Agreement which is a BILATERAL agreement, overrides the UN resolution and in it, pakistan acknowledges the legal status of the instrument of accession.


----------



## iby32

Gadkari said:


> WHY we did what we did is IRRELEVANT.
> 
> Fact remains that the Nizam of Hyderabad signed the instrument of acession and Legally bound Hyderabad state to India. Same as the King of Kashmir.
> 
> The Political head of ANY State is always ONE PERSON ......... and his is the ONLY signature that matter.


No it doesnot matter its called illegal oppression and ocupation and fraud
Nizam wanted hyderbad to stay independent but u attack n capture it against the politticall will of king because population was hindu
N in kashmir u accpted political will instead population will double standerd



Gadkari said:


> IRRELEVANT.
> 
> The Shimla Agreement which is a BILATERAL agreement, overrides the UN resolution and in it, pakistan acknowledges the legal status of the instrument of accession.


No darlling you are wrong secuirty council is more resoult n powerfull than what you n pakistan think


----------



## Gadkari

iby32 said:


> No it doesnot matter its called illegal oppression and ocupation and fraud
> Nizam wanted hyderbad to stay independent but u attack n capture it against the politticall will of king because population was hindu
> N in kashmir u accpted political will instead population will double standerd



In LAW, it does not matter what a person "wants". 

The only thing that matters is what he has agreed too in Writing and attested with his signature. 

The Nizam and the King of Kashmir, both have signed the instrument of accession and pakistan as a state has acknowledged and recognized both these documents in the Shimla Agreement. 

Beyond this, you are free to make any claim of double standard, triple standard, single standard, no standard etc. , its irrelevant. Only the signed document is relevant. 

If you had a problem, you should not have signed it.



iby32 said:


> No darlling you are wrong secuirty council is more resoult n powerfull than what you n pakistan think



Bilateral AGREEMENT by two sovereign states, overrides the UN resolution 47 which is only a ADVISORY RECOMMENDATION. 

The UN has now officially recognized the Shimla Agreement as the overriding agreement that decides the status of kashmir. 

This is the Legal status for now.


----------



## Bossman

Chinese FM was in Pakistan right after the Sikkim episode and had lengthy meetings with COAS and others. A decision was taken that if the Indians don't ease of on its aggressive and fake rhetoric Bipin's bluff on being able to fight both China and Pakistan will be called.


----------



## indianfighter1999

Bossman said:


> Chinese FM was in Pakistan right after the Sikkim episode and had lengthy meetings with COAS and others. A decision was taken that if the Indians don't ease of on its aggressive and fake rhetoric Bipin's bluff on being able to fight both China and Pakistan will be called.



ok

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Max

i dont want to come out as warmonger, but what is stopping China from free run in bhutan and other disputed territories? most of (million+) bharati soldiers are busy on western border with Pakistan... they cant mobilize them with ease if Pakistan wills.


----------



## indianfighter1999

Max said:


> i dont want to come out as warmonger, but what is stopping China from free run in bhutan and other disputed territories? most of (million+) bharati soldiers are busy on western border with Pakistan... they cant mobilize them with ease if Pakistan wills.



Indian Army is not deployed on any border. Its mostly our various paramilitaries which are around 2 million in total.


----------



## Max

indianfighter1999 said:


> Indian Army is not deployed on any border. Its mostly our various paramilitaries which are around 2 million in total.



They are all along Pakistani border in their garrison and bases some are deployed,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indianfighter1999

Max said:


> They are all along Pakistani border in their garrison and bases some are deployed,



All around the world if not deployed on warring zones militaries remain in bases. Indian strike cores only move to border if some action is anticipated as deployments take large military and civilian resources. That's why cold start was envisioned.


----------



## Max

indianfighter1999 said:


> All around the world if not deployed on warring zones militaries remain in bases. Indian strike cores only move to border if some action is anticipated as deployments take large military and civilian resources. That's why cold start was envisioned.



does that deny the fact that they are mostly positioned on western borders and not on Chinese?


----------



## iby32

indianfighter1999 said:


> Indian Army is not deployed on any border. Its mostly our various paramilitaries which are around 2 million in total.


Your army is depolyed along loc and in kashmir to keep illegal occupation of kashmir



Gadkari said:


> In LAW, it does not matter what a person "wants".
> 
> The only thing that matters is what he has agreed too in Writing and attested with his signature.
> 
> The Nizam and the King of Kashmir, both have signed the instrument of accession and pakistan as a state has acknowledged and recognized both these documents in the Shimla Agreement.
> 
> Beyond this, you are free to make any claim of double standard, triple standard, single standard, no standard etc. , its irrelevant. Only the signed document is relevant.
> 
> If you had a problem, you should not have signed it.
> 
> 
> 
> Bilateral AGREEMENT by two sovereign states, overrides the UN resolution 47 which is only a ADVISORY RECOMMENDATION.
> 
> The UN has now officially recognized the Shimla Agreement as the overriding agreement that decides the status of kashmir.
> 
> This is the Legal status for now.


No one have signed that pakistan accept or recognised the instrument of accession.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indianfighter1999

iby32 said:


> Your army is depolyed along loc and in kashmir to keep illegal occupation of kashmir



there are some hot zones where army has presence but the numbers are limited, Indian army has presence everywhere but lead is still with BSF and ITBP on Border areas and CRPF and other para militaries for anti terrorist operations.


----------



## Rollno21

Bossman said:


> Chinese FM was in Pakistan right after the Sikkim episode and had lengthy meetings with COAS and others. A decision was taken that if the Indians don't ease of on its aggressive and fake rhetoric Bipin's bluff on being able to fight both China and Pakistan will be called.


At the time of Sikkim episode our PM was in US and it was decision was taken US along with SCS nations will buzz the Chinese in SCS and India on the other side ,that's the reason US Navy sailed with on 12 nml of the Chinese occupied island.


----------



## iby32

indianfighter1999 said:


> there are some hot zones where army has presence but the numbers are limited, Indian army has presence everywhere but lead is still with BSF and ITBP on Border areas and CRPF and other para militaries for anti terrorist operations.


70000 regular troops are deployed in kashmir and more hot zone in opposite to sialkoy bhimber and you got entire corps deployed at siachen


----------



## indianfighter1999

iby32 said:


> 70000 regular troops are deployed in kashmir and more hot zone in opposite to sialkoy bhimber and you got entire corps deployed at siachen



nope you have wrong info.


----------



## Gadkari

iby32 said:


> No one have signed that pakistan accept or recognised the instrument of accession.



You do not have that luxury since many states have merged into pakistan using the same instrument of accession.

If you de-recognized the instrument of accession, ALL of your principle state will again become independent and can technically join India or any other country in the world including the US.


----------



## Kinetic

*No Question Of Compromise, Withdraw Your Troops, Says China To India*

http://www.ndtv.com/world-news/no-q...hdraw-your-troops-says-china-to-india-1720523

The big mouth guy in the town!  We have captured the land, and its ours now. If you have power take it back.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ajaxpaul

kingfeiq said:


> you have a false understanding of what he said.he mean is that the area and border of china-bhutan maybe is distuped ,but border of china-hindu is no disputed,so ,your army should enter the area from disputed border of china-bhutan not border of china-hindu,are you understand?



What is china hindu ?....Quote me when you reach a higher understanding of nations.


----------



## Tea addict

Max said:


> i dont want to come out as warmonger, but what is stopping China from free run in bhutan and other disputed territories? most of (million+) bharati soldiers are busy on western border with Pakistan... they cant mobilize them with ease if Pakistan wills.


Most of the population of Bhutan is trained as militia and India have Army+paramilitary + exiled army of Tibet (SFF) there.


----------



## #hydra#

*New Delhi:* China on Tuesday ruled out a compromise in the military standoff with India in the Sikkim section, and put the onus on New Delhi to resolve the “grave” situation.

In unusually blunt remarks, China’s Ambassador to India Luo Zhaohui said “the ball is in India’s court” and it was for the Indian government to decide what options could be on the table to resolve the standoff.

Asked about remarks by official Chinese media and think- tanks that the conflict can lead to a “war” if not handled properly, the ambassador said in an interview to _PTI_: “There has been talk about this option, that option. It is up to your government policy (whether to exercise military option).”

*''China will have to take military way if India doesn't listen''*

The Chinese government is very clear that it wants peaceful resolution at current state of the situation for which withdrawal of Indian troops from the area is a “pre- condition”, he asserted.

“The first priority is that the Indian troops unconditionally pull back to the Indian side of the boundary. That is the precondition for any meaningful dialogue between China and India,” he said.

China and India have been engaged in a standoff in the Dokalam area near the Bhutan trijunction for past 19 days after a Chinese army’s construction party came to build a road.

Doka La is the Indian name for the region which Bhutan recognises as Dokalam, while China claims it as part of its Donglang region.

*COMPLETE COVERAGE: INDIA-CHINA STANDOFF*

China and Bhutan are engaged in talks over the resolution of the area. Bhutan, however, has no diplomatic ties with China and it is supported militarily and diplomatically by India.

“The situation is grave and made me deeply worried. It is the first time that Indian troops have crossed the mutually recognised boundary and trespassed into China’s territory, triggering a close range face off between Chinese and Indian border troops. Now 19 days have passed, but the situation still has not eased,” Luo said.

He also asserted that India has no right to interfere with the China-Bhutan boundary talks, nor is it entitled to make territorial claims on behalf of Bhutan.
http://www.msn.com/en-in/news/newsi...h-india/ar-BBDLlY0?li=AAaeRVN&ocid=spartanntp


----------



## DarX

India is making the mistake of believing in its own propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## #hydra#

DarX said:


> India is making the mistake of believing in its own propaganda.


So what else will you do if somebody encroaches your boundary,sit idle?


----------



## DarX

#hydra# said:


> So what else will you do if somebody encroaches your boundary,sit idle?



According to many of the international news sources that I've seen, India is making all these moves on behalf of Bhutan and is the aggressor in this case. It is taking the stance that it has a moral obligation in the light of some military pact with Bhutan. This means it is not the main aggrieved party and so cannot claim being a victim of encroachment, unless it considers Bhutan its colony.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## #hydra#

DarX said:


> According to many of the international news sources that I've seen, India is making all these moves on behalf of Bhutan and is the aggressor in this case. It is taking the stance that it has a moral obligation in the light of some military pact with Bhutan. This means it is not the main aggrieved party and so cannot claim being a victim of encroachment, unless it considers Bhutan its colony.


We were responsible for bhutanis land security.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salimpheku

So, where is the CHinese military? 

Still waiting comrades


----------



## SarthakGanguly

iby32 said:


> No it doesnot matter its called illegal oppression and ocupation and fraud
> Nizam wanted hyderbad to stay independent but u attack n capture it against the politticall will of king because population was hindu
> N in kashmir u accpted political will instead population will double standerd


Go to a corner. 
Then Cry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Kinetic said:


> *No Question Of Compromise, Withdraw Your Troops, Says China To India*
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/world-news/no-q...hdraw-your-troops-says-china-to-india-1720523
> 
> The big mouth guy in the town!  We have captured the land, and its ours now. If you have power take it back.




then don't come to cry that India will be bullied by China as 1962

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## abrar khan

psugumar said:


> After loosing half of your country you still say this ?


No we did not, in reality India lost it when GB (Presently UK) evacuate its forces in 1947. Bangladesh is still under muslims rule , enjoy the fact.


----------



## salimpheku

SarthakGanguly said:


> Go to a corner.
> Then Cry.



Comrades are confusing with some tiny country.

India has played exceptionally smart here. Any negotiations on Bhtan will have India demanding the same on Chinese presence in Pakistan Occupied Kashmir.

For once, I am loving the spine shown by the govt & bureaucracy.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

#hydra# said:


> We were responsible for bhutanis land security.



India can't event secure their land and want to claim for responsible for Bhutanis land security?  If we use the same excuse to help Pakistan over J&K...then India will just shooting themselves on the feet.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Rollno21

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> India can't event secure their land and want to claim for responsible for Bhutanis land security?  If we use the same excuse to help Pakistan over J&K...then India will just shooting themselves on the feet.


Yeah after few years when you retire ,the guy who takes your job will add one more year to what you have been saying that is 2017 incident never happened like you say 67,87 never happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## randomradio

DarX said:


> According to many of the international news sources that I've seen, India is making all these moves on behalf of Bhutan and is the aggressor in this case. It is taking the stance that it has a moral obligation in the light of some military pact with Bhutan. This means it is not the main aggrieved party and so cannot claim being a victim of encroachment, unless it considers Bhutan its colony.



Bhutan is India's protectorate.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Rollno21 said:


> Yeah after few years when you retire ,the guy who takes your job will one more year to what you say that is 2017 incident never happened like you say 67,87 never happened.



You don't have anything to backup your 67 claim while we have a tone of pictures and video clips in YouTube about 1962. Now this event is already been the 19th day and still not over, we shall see the ultimate game of Chicken, and Indian should make sure to record this event with pictures and video to backup your 2017 victory claim .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rollno21

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> You don't have anything to backup your 67 claim while we have a tone of pictures and video clips in YouTube about 1962. Now this event is already been the 19th day and still not over, we shall see the ultimate game of Chicken, and Indian should make sure to record this event with pictures and video to backup your 2017 victory claim .


Find out why China wanted to have a treat with India on border in 93 specially after which incident

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

randomradio said:


> Bhutan is India's protectorate.



Well this event will prove if India still worthy or not as protector...If India lost, it will be disgraced in South Asia and everyone will look down on India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## salimpheku

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> India can't event secure their land and want to claim for responsible for Bhutanis land security?  If we use the same excuse to help Pakistan over J&K...then India will just shooting themselves on the feet.



Whether we are capable or not is moot.
What is important are the facts. You tried to bully Bhutan & India in return bullied u and helped Bhutan.

Not sure why you are complaining as if Indians entered into China and attacked you?
If you are so concerned about maintaining bilateral relations, first get out of Pakistan Occupied Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## randomradio

salimpheku said:


> Not sure why you are complaining as if Indians entered into China and attacked you?



That's basically what happened. Although we didn't 'attack' them.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

salimpheku said:


> Whether we are capable or not is moot.
> What is important are the facts. You tried to bully Bhutan & India in return bullied u and helped Bhutan.
> 
> Not sure why you are complaining as if Indians entered into China and attacked you?
> If you are so concerned about maintaining bilateral relations, first get out of Pakistan Occupied Kashmir.



That's accusation, we bully nobody to begin with, and India bullied China back is just a farce, infact India is trembling of what could happen next so it call the reinforcement, this is been the 19th day and still not over...the best outcome is that Indian can get out without crying as a victim.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salimpheku

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> That's accusation, we bully nobody to begin with, and India bullied China back is just a farce, infact India is trembling of what could happen next so it call the reinforcement, this is been the 19th day and still not over...the best outcome is that Indian can get out without crying as a victim.



What accusation?
Even Bhutan's official statement confirms this fact I have posted.

China is not contradicting the facts either. Your grouse is that India should not get involved when you bully Bhutan. wow, the hypocrisy.

First get out of building in our Kashmir and then may bee we will not interfere in your relations with Bhutan. You can't have it both ways buddy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rollno21

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> That's accusation, we bully nobody to begin with, and India bullied China back is just a farce, infact India is trembling of what could happen next so it call the reinforcement, this is been the 19th day and still not over...the best outcome is that Indian can get out without crying as a victim.


Yeah India is trembling ,but somehow Chinese mouth peace has been issuing warning every few hours for the last week

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 21stCentury

At most would be a border skirmish where China will be able to test out some of its non-exported shiney hardware on live adversarial targets...Indian army will run away with tails behind legs once they witness the raw difference in technological prowress and firepower first hand. 
India should stop being a trouble maker and just make peace already. 
The '1962 event' happened because naughty India used their white colonial master's ILLEGALY created border line which underminded the Qing government at the time and without the consent of China. India knows it was trying to rob land from China and thought they could get away it because China was so poor and weak in 1962, but still whooped Indias butt. That shit didnt fly in 1962 and it wont in 2017. 
And no body would help India, I bet that realization would make the wisest indians wet their pants.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

remember_16th_of_december said:


> everyone looks down at china since it lost the south china sea dispute , that entire sea is a free for all, your navy is afraid to venture into the the territory it claims. evey time US brings its destroyers , you issues statements claiming we allowed it and other b.s.
> 
> 
> China is the paper dragon of Asia



We lost SCS dispute, we reclaimed more land of these Islands than all other combined and stay there permanently, either they look down on us or look jealous..it doesn't matter it's a done deal affaire.

And US is just a great joke, they have to sail destroyers hundred or thousand miles from their base to pass by our reclaimed Islands for less than few minutes  while we stay there 24hrs and it's even more funny it's that it let us snap shot their navies without the need to sent our spy plane.



Rollno21 said:


> Yeah India is trembling ,but somehow Chinese mouth peace has been issuing warning every few hours for the last week



Talk is cheap, warning don't cost China anything , and seems like that India rather enjoy our warning...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranadd

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> That's accusation, we bully nobody to begin with, and India bullied China back is just a farce, infact India is trembling of what could happen next so it call the reinforcement, this is been the 19th day and still not over...the best outcome is that Indian can get out without crying as a victim.



China stronk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salimpheku

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Talk is cheap, warning don't cost China anything



Warning are cheap too, especially since India does not seem to be caring.
So, when are u sending the noddles across for a fight with us?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

salimpheku said:


> What accusation?
> Even Bhutan's official statement confirms this fact I have posted.
> 
> China is not contradicting the facts either. Your grouse is that India should not get involved when you bully Bhutan. wow, the hypocrisy.
> 
> First get out of building in our Kashmir and then may bee we will not interfere in your relations with Bhutan. You can't have it both ways buddy.



Lol Bhutan don't have any statement, it's just a puppet country run by Indians, all state affaire and diplomacy scripts are written by Indians. we bully nobody, we have been falsely accused.

Kashmir is belong to Pakistan...what you talking about? If you dare go deal directly with Pakistan but don't stop us to deal with Bhutan directly, if you want to play proxie, so be it, you will have your J&K as bargain.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## salimpheku

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Lol Bhutan don't have any statement, it's just a puppet country run by Indians, all state affaire and diplomacy scripts are written by Indians. we bully nobody, we have been falsely accused.
> 
> Kashmir is belong to Pakistan...what you talking about? If you dare go deal directly with Pakistan but don't stop us to deal with Bhutan directly, if you want to play proxie, so be it, you will have your J&K as bargain.



If a neutral person reads the marvellous commie contradictions in the 2 paras your posted - he would faint in astonishment at your duplicity.

It's pathetic to read your justifications of your brutal assault on Bhutan! What? Bhutan does not know what's it's interests are & you Chinese know better, So, you are entitled to bully this nation - right? Do you even realize how perverted your logic sounds?

Kashmir belongs to us. Just like you claim parts of Bhutan belongs to you & are asking to stop helping Bhutan, India also claims Kashmir belongs to us and we are asking to stop activities there.
If you think Kashmir belongs to Pakistan and your actions are justified there, stop complaining now in Bhutan, since we Indians feel it's Bhutan's land and not your's.

See how logic works?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

remember_16th_of_december said:


> people who lack balls only preach , shoot down the US vessels after all its in the territory you claim is yours , your paper boats have a horrible reputation of sinking like rocks , first fix them before going on a annexation campaign with the Americans



Lol why we need to shoot down US vessels when they pay tribute by visiting our Islands at monthly basis, we would rather they visit us at daily basis, they have to exhaust their taxpayer's money for these sea journeys, so we Chinese need to show some hospitality


----------



## salimpheku

*China's Logic on Bhutan* -

Bhutan does not know what it want's.
So, we Chinese will occupy Bhutan and teach them what we think Bhutan want's.

Comrade logic in full work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

salimpheku said:


> If you think Kashmir belongs to Pakistan and your actions are justified there, stop complaining now in Bhutan, since we Indians feel it's Bhutan's land and not your's.
> 
> See how logic works?



Sure since J&K is part of Kashmir, so we will get even

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SingaporeGuy

hahaha a few days ago some of the forumers wanted war.

now china give u all near war.

pls shit bricks now.

and dont come to singapore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salimpheku

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Sure since J&K is part of Kashmir, so we will get even



Dude, you are already there!!
Stop acting dumb now. CPEC is going through territory claimed by India.

If you don't want to respect our opinions on Kashmir, we have no need to respect yours on Bhutan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rollno21

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Talk is cheap, warning don't cost China anything , and seems like that India rather enjoy our warning...


Yeah talk is cheap that's what we have been trying to tell Chinese .I hope Chinese mouth piece won't be cheap

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SingaporeGuy

salimpheku said:


> Dude, you are already there!!
> Stop acting dumb now. CPEC is going through territory claimed by India.
> 
> If you don't want to respect our opinions on Kashmir, we have no need to respect yours on Bhutan.



nobody needs india respect really.

ur ragtag army max level still equal singapore in terms of tech even though on global arms purchase spree

in terms of operationally ready level max definitely not more than 60%

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salimpheku

SingaporeGuy said:


> nobody needs india respect really.
> 
> ur ragtag army max level still equal singapore in terms of tech even though on global arms purchase spree
> 
> in terms of operationally ready level max definitely not more than 60%



Yeah, we have been listening to this for past few days but looks like the dragon is busy laying eggs than to face us in battle.
Oh, the cowardice of commies.

Anyway, China is encroaching on SG, so, strange that you are supporting China here!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SingaporeGuy

Rollno21 said:


> Yeah talk is cheap that's what we have been trying to tell Chinese .I hope Chinese mouth piece won't be cheap



Even if china fires a few artillery shots inside, theres nothing u can do

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

salimpheku said:


> Dude, you are already there!!
> Stop acting dumb now. CPEC is going through territory claimed by India.
> 
> If you don't want to respect our opinions on Kashmir, we have no need to respect yours on Bhutan.



CPEC did cross J&K as yet , the way you said sound like blackmail to me: you ask China not to involve CPEC but afraid of dealing directly with Pakistan but prevent China to deal with Bhutan by trying to play tough over Dorklam. I don't know if Indian like if we ask India give our South Tibet back or else we cut Brahmaputra or any tributary river into India territory...we can blackmail India too but we didn't go as that low yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SingaporeGuy

salimpheku said:


> Yeah, we have been listening to this for past few days but looks like the dragon is busy laying eggs than to face us in battle.
> Oh, the cowardice of commies.
> 
> Anyway, China is encroaching on SG, so, strange that you are supporting China here!!



we have no dispute with china

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rollno21

SingaporeGuy said:


> nobody needs india respect really.
> 
> ur ragtag army max level still equal singapore in terms of tech even though on global arms purchase spree
> 
> in terms of operationally ready level max definitely not more than 60%


Though you might be s Chinese pretending from Singapore.
First Singapore should get enough space to operate its airforce then you can comment on Indian forces.



Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> CPEC did cross J&K as yet , the way you said sound like blackmail to me: you ask China not to involve CPEC but afraid of dealing directly with Pakistan but prevent China to deal with Bhutan by trying to play tough over Dorklam. I don't know if Indian like if we ask India give our South Tibet back or else we cut Brahmaputra or any tributary river into India territory...we can blackmail India too but we didn't go as that low yet.


You don't get his point ,read his post again and in what context he said that.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## salimpheku

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> CPEC did cross J&K as yet



You are in Kashmir.
So, we are in Bhutan.

Get out of Kashmir & we will think about getting out of Bhutan.
Until then, all Comrades will get from India is a middle finger

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rollno21

SingaporeGuy said:


> Even if china fires a few artillery shots inside, theres nothing u can do


Bro they know what we can do if they fire few artillery shots

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salimpheku

SingaporeGuy said:


> we have no dispute with china



LOL.
Here is China bullying you & here you are shamelessly defending your bullies.

http://www.scmp.com/week-asia/politics/article/2006266/there-may-be-trouble-ahead-china-and-Singapore

http://www.scmp.com/news/china/dipl...e-premier-visit-singapore-sign-improving-ties

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

salimpheku said:


> You are in Kashmir.
> So, we are in Bhutan.
> 
> Get out of Kashmir & we will think about getting out of Bhutan.
> Until then, all Comrades will get from India is a middle finger



how about we get in to J&K since it's part of Kashmir  and we have middle finger too if we really want to show : we can get India out of Bhutan with finger snap...not even to fire a single shot, let our engineer carry some infrastructure projects with these rivers...entire Bhutan will be on panic and chaos and they will have no choice but to normalize their relation with us....Indian dirty trick such as cut Bhutan cooking oil and gas to prevent them from having relation with China, we certainly can do the same but we're not that low.


----------



## axisofevil

Just bring the issue to UN attention. Make sure Bhutan spells out how it asked for India's help to deal with an stupid China who was not heeding to its demand to cease and desist from building further more based on previous aggreements. Its china who is at fault.... make sure the Indian media spells it out as much, the public needs to know the truth about China



Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> how about we get in to J&K since it's part of Kashmir  and we have middle finger too if we really want to show : we can get India out of Bhutan with finger snap...not even to fire a single shot, let our engineer carry some infrastructure projects with these rivers...entire Bhutan will be on panic and chaos and they will have no choice but to normalize their relation with us....Indian dirty trick such as cut Bhutan cooking oil and gas to prevent them from having relation with China, we certainly can do the same but we're not that low.




Go right ahead.... it will force Bhutan to address the issue with the UN instead lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salimpheku

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> how about we get in to J&K since it's part of Kashmir



Are you dumb or pretending to be dumb?!
You are already building CPEC in Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

salimpheku said:


> Are you dumb or pretending to be dumb?!
> You are already building CPEC in Kashmir.



what about the letter start with "J"


----------



## salimpheku

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> what about the letter start with "J"



Same thing about the letter that starts with 'B'


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

axisofevil said:


> Just bring the issue to UN attention. Make sure Bhutan spells out how it asked for India's help to deal with an stupid China who was not heeding to its demand to cease and desist from building further more based on previous aggreements. Its china who is at fault.... make sure the Indian media spells it out as much, the public needs to know the truth about China
> 
> Go right ahead.... it will force Bhutan to address the issue with the UN instead lol



Lol as I said Bhutan is a puppet country that run by India...how credible of what they said? And sure we can do that since we didn't sign any water treaty...LMAO, we can blackmail Bhutan as India did and force Bhutan to sign a *new security guarantor treaty* with China. 



salimpheku said:


> Same thing about the letter that starts with 'B'



Good deal, you have Bhutan over dorkLam area, we will help Pakistan to get back J&K. It seems that India is right about two front war

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surya 1

AnnoyingOrange said:


> If China could start a war they would have started by now and probably won it ...


Now China is searching the ways to deescalate the situation.



T-Rex said:


> *Yes, all we can do is wait and see. However, I have my reservations as far as Chinese warnings to india are concerned. When warnings are not followed by concrete steps they have the opposite effect and we can observe that in the indian attitude during this stand off.*


Modi went to Israel among the tense situation and threat from China. This shows how seriously he takes China and Chinese Threats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salimpheku

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Good deal, you have Bhutan over dorkLam area, we will help Pakistan to get back J&K.



You can't handle us in Bhutan & you are dreaming about helping in J&K 

Oh dear...

If you could, you would have. Since you can't, you are crying.
Either show us your strength or STFU.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranadd

salimpheku said:


> You can't handle us in Bhutan & you are dreaming about helping in J&K
> 
> Oh dear...
> 
> If you could, you would have. Since you can't, you are crying.
> Either show us your strength or STFU.



Having India in CPEC is absolute necessity for china. All this sideshows are just making muck. China only has economy to stay relevant. 

Also, declaring war against the largest democracy, I would love to see that happening. Morons. Glad chinese CPC have smarter people than the likes we see in forums. Wait, thats why they are fighting online wars.

All they do is bully others. But hey, you do what you got to do. Respect them for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

salimpheku said:


> You can't handle us in Bhutan & you are dreaming about helping in J&K
> 
> Oh dear...
> 
> If you could, you would have. Since you can't, you are crying.
> Either show us your strength or STFU.



We can't handle India in Bhutan, is this event over yet? I'm pretty sure Modi is cry for help in US and beg Trump some support  . J&K is not a dream for China but a nightmare for India if China help Pakistan, India will be hopelessly lose this area, it's not only certain but guaranty. When we help Nord Vietnamese, American wouldn't even dare to Invade North Vietnam beside doing the carpet bombing with B-52, it's been too long that China has not played the proxie game, I think it's about time. J&K is majority muslim, combine China/Pakistan help, Indian force will have no chance to stay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salimpheku

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> We can't handle India in Bhutan, is this event over yet?



It is over.
Your military knows it.

If anyone seriously think China can attack us in that terrain & survive, you are all more deluded than Democrats.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

salimpheku said:


> It is over.
> Your military knows it.
> 
> If anyone seriously think China can attack us in that terrain & survive, you are all more deluded than Democrats.



Sure you wish it to be over when your army is rushing to call reinforcement , Indian always like to brag about themselves and then complain later that China dare India again...LMAO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## turbofan7a

War has not begun and the chinese have already started to talk about compromise!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surya 1

Aasimkhan said:


> India needs 700000 soldiers to control a small valley of Kashmir, how will they fight Chinese on 3400 KM long border? and if Pakistan also jumps in then India is real toast.


You guys have so many such misconceptions. While trying something semilar, you lost half of your country. You are free to try any other idea if you have.



rott said:


> Seriously?
> Mao has written multiple letters to not implement the forward policy and to resolve the issue in a peaceful way. Nehru, mistook Mao's word as cowardice instead of patience.
> Please read up India's China war by Neville Maxwell.



Mao was angle of peace and we know that. We also know what he did to you guys and how 20 million Chinese died in 3 pest campaign.


----------



## salimpheku

turbofan7a said:


> War has not begun and the chinese have already started to talk about compromise!



They are the only ones asking for compromise.

India is staying put and wondering when the dragon will stop laying eggs and send some troops for attack!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

turbofan7a said:


> War has not begun and the chinese have already started to talk about compromise!



Are they talking about rule in or rule out compromise?


----------



## Solos

Ajaxpaul said:


> China is itching for a war !!


The opposite of what you have just mentioned. Many eople always say China brainwashed her people, but in my opinion，what India have done are much more than China. The Chinese can know the other informations that are not provided by the govermant though many other ways, but the Indians are so silly, because they can only see what their govermant want them to see, and they know nothing true about Chia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## turbofan7a

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Are they talking about rule in or rule out compromise?



When people are scared they always say that "stop it or else they would hit, they do not always hit", this is the same statement made by chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Surya 1

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> India can't event secure their land and want to claim for responsible for Bhutanis land security?  If we use the same excuse to help Pakistan over J&K...then India will just shooting themselves on the feet.


Hey forget about everything. When are taking military action? Your credibly is on question. It seems that your old army is not fit to fight. It is only good for issuing warning.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Solos said:


> The opposite of what you have just mentioned. Many eople always say China brainwashed her people, but in my opinion，what India have done are much more than China. The Chinese can know the other informations that are not provided by the govermant though many other ways, but the Indians are so silly, because they can only see what their govermant want them to see, and they know nothing true about Chia.



Lol what you just said is utter foolishness. India has free media...Ranging from very good to utter waste. We get to pick and choose. 

If chinese know other information than the chinese state media, then go see what china has done in SCS. China has claimed others EEZ just like that. 

I know I am speaking to a chinese who cannot see past the Govt red line. I don't expect much to discuss with you.


----------



## SingaporeGuy

Surya 1 said:


> Hey forget about everything. When are taking military action? Your credibly is on question. It seems that your old army is not fit to fight. It is only good for issuing warning.


haha.

China media showing india's refusal to cooperate hence necessitate justified tough military action.

If china simply take military action, it will look very bad


----------



## Kabira

Is China building road within their borders? I have no idea about conflict here.


----------



## salimpheku

SingaporeGuy said:


> haha.
> 
> China media showing india's refusal to cooperate hence necessitate justified tough military action.
> 
> If china simply take military action, it will look very bad



They attacked friggin Bhutan, a country with no military!!

I don't believe you are starting to get how bad Chinese are looking right now.



Tesky said:


> Is China building road within their borders? I have no idea about conflict here.


China was building roads inside Bhutan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SingaporeGuy

Tesky said:


> Is China building road within their borders? I have no idea about conflict here.


doesnt matter. 

sikkim was claimed and administered by chinese by yet india went in to disturb


----------



## Rollno21

SingaporeGuy said:


> haha.
> 
> China media showing india's refusal to cooperate hence necessitate justified tough military action.
> 
> If china simply take military action, it will look very bad


Now China is in a pickle ,it has to do something to save it's face.India is not backing off .
Chinese CPC dsnt have to tell or answer it's people but Indian govt has to.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SingaporeGuy

salimpheku said:


> They attacked friggin Bhutan, a country with no military!!
> 
> I don't believe you are starting to get how bad Chinese are looking right now.
> 
> 
> China was building roads inside Bhutan.



u dont own what u dont defend

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ajaxpaul

salimpheku said:


> They attacked friggin Bhutan, a country with no military!!
> 
> I don't believe you are starting to get how bad Chinese are looking right now.
> 
> 
> China was building roads inside Bhutan.



They thought they could simply take away others land. Nobody bothered china in SCS. Thought they could do the same with Bhutan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## salimpheku

SingaporeGuy said:


> u dont own what u dont defend



Unfortunately for comrades sooner or later they will face someone like India who will call out their BS and show them their place.

Like the saying goes, touché

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rollno21

SingaporeGuy said:


> doesnt matter.
> 
> sikkim was claimed and administered by chinese by yet india went in to disturb


Sikkim is already with India ,people voted to join India .China was a mute spectator

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kankan326

Ajaxpaul said:


> Lol what you just said is utter foolishness. India has free media...Ranging from very good to utter waste. We get to pick and choose.
> 
> If chinese know other information than the chinese state media, then go see what china has done in SCS. China has claimed others EEZ just like that.
> 
> I know I am speaking to a chinese who cannot see past the Govt red line. I don't expect much to discuss with you.


9 dashed lines was made in 1947 by ROC. When CCP hasn't controlled the country yet.
Free media change nothing in brainwashing function. You can easily find most people, who are from free media countries, are retarded as shit.

I can give you an example that proves Indians are brainwashed. Most Indians believe China got the permanent seat in UN because India gave it to China. Who would believe that if you have normal brains.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salimpheku

kankan326 said:


> Most Indians believe China got the permanent seat in UN because India gave it to China. Who would believe that if you have normal brains.



That's not what we believe.
We believe we lost it because moron Nehru rejected it.

Don't push your thinking on to us.


----------



## shjliu

salimpheku said:


> They attacked friggin Bhutan, a country with no military!!
> 
> I don't believe you are starting to get how bad Chinese are looking right now.
> 
> 
> China was building roads inside Bhutan.


no, China was building roads inside China, not in Bhutan, but it is very close to Bhutan and India, that is why Indian army went over the border stop them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salimpheku

shjliu said:


> no, China was building roads inside China, not in Bhutan, but it is very close to Bhutan and India, that is why Indian army went over the border stop them.



That's not what Bhutan says.
No one will believe a thing China says over Bhutan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kankan326

salimpheku said:


> That's not what we believe.
> We believe we lost it because moron Nehru rejected it.
> 
> Don't push your thinking on to us.


Still brainwashing propaganda. UN was established in 1945, when India was still a colony of British. Unlike China, India is not one of the major victors in WWII, India could by no means be granted permanent seat.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DarX

randomradio said:


> Bhutan is India's protectorate.



Just like India was Great Britain's protectorate?



#hydra# said:


> We were responsible for bhutanis land security.



Sounds like what Great Britain said of you a few years back.


----------



## Beast

Kinetic said:


> *No Question Of Compromise, Withdraw Your Troops, Says China To India*
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/world-news/no-q...hdraw-your-troops-says-china-to-india-1720523
> 
> The big mouth guy in the town!  We have captured the land, and its ours now. If you have power take it back.


It's matter of time. That is why I say India don't have the patience to achieve great things.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Han Patriot

kankan326 said:


> Still brainwashing propaganda. UN was established in 1945, when India was still a colony of British. Unlike China, India is not one of the major victors in WWII, India could by no means be granted permanent seat.
> 
> View attachment 408388


These people are delusional, they lost a war and now they are claiming they won one in 1967 which nobody besides India recognizes. And now they are claiming they gave China the UNSC seat. I guess they let us kill few thousand Indian Jawans out of pity too. I hope they can give us some pity this time round.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beast

Ajaxpaul said:


> Lol what you just said is utter foolishness. India has free media...Ranging from very good to utter waste. We get to pick and choose.
> 
> If chinese know other information than the chinese state media, then go see what china has done in SCS. China has claimed others EEZ just like that.
> 
> I know I am speaking to a chinese who cannot see past the Govt red line. I don't expect much to discuss with you.


Yes, blocking BBC 'rape of India' in india is the free media model for world to see

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ajaxpaul

kankan326 said:


> 9 dashed lines was made in 1947 by ROC. When CCP hasn't controlled the country yet.
> Free media change nothing in brainwashing function. You can easily find most people, who are from free media countries, are retarded as shit.
> 
> I can give you an example that proves Indians are brainwashed. Most Indians believe China got the permanent seat in UN because India gave it to China. Who would believe that if you have normal brains.



Lol indians you see here are PDF indians....99.99% indians care two hoots to whether china is in P5 or not. All they care is their lively hood. 

And I know china got hundreds of excuses ranging from this dynasty to that dynasty..All are excuses to annex others land. 

How else does the govt make their people believe they are powerful ? Bully small countries.



Beast said:


> Yes, blocking BBC 'rape of India' in india is the free media model for world to see



Yeah and banning google in china is a perfect example of media freedom i guess. Go troll with someone else.


----------



## #hydra#

DarX said:


> Just like India was Great Britain's protectorate?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like what Great Britain said of you a few years back.


Whatever,as long as Bhutan seeks our assistance,we are bound to provide our military support.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SingaporeGuy

#hydra# said:


> Whatever,as long as Bhutan seeks our assistance,we are bound to provide our military support.



u cant even support urself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Callsign Chaos

21stCentury said:


> At most would be a border skirmish where China will be able to test out some of its non-exported shiney hardware on live adversarial targets...Indian army will run away with tails behind legs once they witness the raw difference in technological prowress and firepower first hand.
> India should stop being a trouble maker and just make peace already.
> The '1962 event' happened because naughty India used their white colonial master's ILLEGALY created border line which underminded the Qing government at the time and without the consent of China. India knows it was trying to rob land from China and thought they could get away it because China was so poor and weak in 1962, but still whooped Indias butt. That shit didnt fly in 1962 and it wont in 2017.
> And no body would help India, I bet that realization would make the wisest indians wet their pants.


Commie China lacks any firepower on LoC, they just have some rusting 105mm and that's it. AH-4 has severe problem in high altitude.
PLA mountain divisions are very ill equipped and have ZERO combat experience and will get mauled worse than in Korea.

In Korea kill ratio was in favour of U.S. by 6:1, here it will be in favour of India by 8:1.


----------



## kankan326

Ajaxpaul said:


> Lol indians you see here are PDF indians....99.99% indians care two hoots to whether china is in P5 or not. All they care is their lively hood.
> 
> And I know china got hundreds of excuses ranging from this dynasty to that dynasty..All are excuses to annex others land.
> 
> How else does the govt make their people believe they are powerful ? Bully small countries.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and banning google in china is a perfect example of media freedom i guess. Go troll with someone else.


Actually China's government is making people believe we are bullied by others. I think Indians have the same feeling. So there is no difference in this matter for both countries, right?

I heard the movie "Slumdog Millionaire" was banned in India cause it was titled as "anti-India". China is facing hundred times more anti-China propaganda every day. Compared to China, India is an ignorable target of western propaganda campaign. Your government didn't ban google not because you are freer than China, but because you are lucky that China plays a windbreak role in front of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mukhbar

Contract Killer said:


> Before that u pls check whether ur ammunition works. Made in China credibility is known globally.





Contract Killer said:


> Before that u pls check whether ur ammunition works. Made in China credibility is known globally.


That ammunition is already being checked and from your whining on LOC it has been proven that it do work and work efficiently.
cheers



Glorino said:


> China being UN Security Council Permanent Member should stop bullying smaller countries like Bhutan



Chennai Singapore and Malaysia axis.
come out show your true tri color.
That means India is bullying its neighbors because it do not have unsc permanent seat.



Crixus said:


> They are bullying Bhutan and we have a pact to save their territory and its a disputed land ......... We know what China is and what we are ... but still we cant allow them to grab the land of small countries ... they are acting like pity thief


seriously you can't allow others to grab the land of small countries but can do it yourself.



EndangeredSpecies said:


> We don;t need to, we did that back in 1967.


time to get extinct.


----------



## #hydra#

SingaporeGuy said:


> u cant even support urself


Thank you very much for the information.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseLuver

Wut imaginary war?? One of the many invisible surgika strike??
People, pics to prove or even a vids would suffice or it ain't happen,lol.


----------



## spsk

abrar khan said:


> No we did not, in reality India lost it when GB (Presently UK) evacuate its forces in 1947. Bangladesh is still under muslims rule , enjoy the fact.



Read your post again yourself. Dont you feel it funny. Bangladesh is under rule of Bangali People. Pakistan lost Banladesh just because they thought the same like you.


----------



## randomradio

DarX said:


> Just like India was Great Britain's protectorate?



No. India was Great Britain's colony. 

But Bhutan can be integrated into India anytime, just like Sikkim was.


----------



## HAIDER

China's ambassador has said the withdrawal of Indian troops from disputed territory is a “precondition” for peace, in an apparent escalation of a border row between the two Asian powers that has drawn in tiny Bhutan.

Indian and Chinese troops are reportedly facing off on a section of land high in the Himalayas near what is known as the trijunction, where Tibet, India and Bhutan meet.

China has alleged that the Indian troops are on its soil, but both Bhutan and India say the area in question is Bhutanese territory.

India, which has a military presence in Bhutan, says its troops approached a Chinese army unit that entered the Doklam area of the Himalayan nation on June 16 and tried to build a road.

Advertisement

In an interview late Wednesday, China's ambassador said Indian troops should “unconditionally pull back to the Indian side”.

“There has been talk about this option, that option. It is up to your government policy,” envoy Luo Zhaohui told the Press Trust of India (PTI) news agency.

“The Chinese government is very clear that it wants peaceful resolution at current state of the situation, for which withdrawal of Indian troops from the area is a pre-condition.”

Bhutan, one of the world's smallest countries, has said the construction of a road on its territory is “a direct violation” of agreements with China.

“Bhutan hopes that the status quo in the Doklam area will be maintained as before 16 June 2017,” the foreign ministry said in a statement last week.

Bhutan has no formal diplomatic relations with China and is closely allied with India.

The row comes as India's Prime Minister Narendra Modi prepares to meet with China's President Xi Jinping at the G20 summit in Germany this week.

China and India have a number of border disputes, although the section of the frontier that runs along the northeastern state of Sikkim, near where the current stand-off is taking place, is generally regarded as stable.

In 2014, hundreds of Indian and Chinese troops faced off on the de facto border known as the Line of Actual Control that runs along the northwest Indian region of Ladakh, overshadowing a visit by China's President Xi Jinping.

India and China have vied for influence in South Asia, with Beijing ploughing large sums into infrastructure projects in Nepal, Sri Lanka and Bangladesh.

But the Himalayan kingdom of Bhutan has remained firmly within New Delhi's sphere of influence.

DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesolar65

Both should withdrew to their earlier position....for peace and that's it.


----------



## Kapwercs

China should talk to bhutan since its their territory.
India cannot unilaterally take any decision.


----------



## ito

This is yesterday's news..a lot happened since then.


----------



## Rollno21

thesolar65 said:


> Both should withdrew to their earlier position....for peace and that's it.


That has been the SOP.thats how it will end.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## turbofan7a

Chinese understood that they are alone in the fight hence, the truce!


----------



## indianfighter1999

India will protect Bhutan with all her might... china can STFU


----------



## YeBeWarned

ito said:


> This is yesterday's news..a lot happened since then.



Any progress towards peace ?? or its still tense !! ?


----------



## ito

Starlord said:


> Any progress towards peace ?? or its still tense !! ?



Still tense.


----------



## FULL_METAL

Lmao after so much huffing puffing, chest thumping, cheerleading, war mongering now they asking for peace!! so the mighty dragon is turned out to be a house lizard after all lolz

I can predict exactly what's gonna happen next, Chinese are gonna retreat from the disputed area, then India will do the same to ensure peace, and internet ping pong army and their cheerleaders will claim China forced India to fall back, lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## YeBeWarned

ito said:


> Still tense.



smells like WAR ? or border Clash ?


----------



## FULL_METAL

thesolar65 said:


> Both should withdrew to their earlier position....for peace and that's it.


China will withdraw lol, just wait for a couple more days, they don't have enough gas left to continue fueling delusion and war hysteria, they know their place. Dragon mera ***



Starlord said:


> smells like WAR ? or border Clash ?



Smells hogwash, you need to have balls as heavy as Thor's hammer to attack the 3rd largest standing Army in the world and start a full scale war, which they clearly don't have, this is not US vs Iraq or Israel vs Lebanon lol and they know that very well, hence you see all these empty threats.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## YeBeWarned

FULL_METAL said:


> Smells hogwash, you need to have balls as heavy as Thor's hammer to attack the 3rd largest standing Army in the world and start a full scale war, which they clearly don't have, this is not US vs Iraq or Israel vs Lebanon lol and they know that very well, hence you see all these empty threats.



If its China threatening i will take it seriously .. no matter how big your Army is , and please don't tell me you are placing your entire 1.2/3 Million army on Chinese Border .. neither they will put theirs but even than their numbers will exceed yours in everything ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Pakistanis are opening thread after thread showing Chinese "newspapers" threatening war, sanctions what not. This is an issue btw India and China , we like mature countries, will sit and decide. India will eventually withdraw after getting sure from China that they wont change status quo as per 2003 declaration. 

Never seen some dedicated cheerleaders in my whole life. I really hope IPL and ISL gets such cheerleaders

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Rollno21

Starlord said:


> If its China threatening i will take it seriously .. no matter how big your Army is , and please don't tell me you are placing your entire 1.2/3 Million army on Chinese Border .. neither they will put theirs but even than their numbers will exceed yours in everything ..


To win in that terrain then need 8:1 advantage which they don't have.


----------



## YeBeWarned

Rollno21 said:


> To win in that terrain then need 8:1 advantage which they don't have.



They have Massive Fire power , you can't compete that ..


----------



## ito

Starlord said:


> smells like WAR ? or border Clash ?



Both China and India should be foolish to be in a war and loose all the hard work they have done in the last 2 decades to bring up their economies. 

So it is a border clash.


----------



## FULL_METAL

Starlord said:


> If its China threatening i will take it seriously .. no matter how big your Army is , and please don't tell me you are placing your entire 1.2/3 Million army on Chinese Border .. neither they will put theirs but even than their numbers will exceed yours in everything ..



This is not "Hum toh dubenge sanam..." type Indo-Pak scenario, in case of a full scale war we both have a lot to lose, they simply don't have enough numbers for a full scale invasion, we aren't talking about video games here, if they attack us from Sikkim we could easily open a front in Uttarakhand where we will be in an advantageous position, in mountain terrain numbers don't mean jack unless you have a overwhelming 6:1 or 7:1 superiority which btw they don't have, all their infrastructure along the border will be turned to dust by Brahmos. Chinese think tank know all these hence will never ever fire the first bullet, mark my words.

No offence but I think you would have better luck cheerleading for some other country, Chinese are not exactly the warrior types. They are like a big fat Baniya nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $@rJen

Starlord said:


> If its China threatening i will take it seriously .. no matter how big your Army is , and please don't tell me you are placing your entire 1.2/3 Million army on Chinese Border .. neither they will put theirs but even than their numbers will exceed yours in everything ..



Nope..... China has been issuing warning to us for the last one decade. Before there was a give and take now no more since this area is very sensitive. India will never back down. The message was already given to China 2 weeks back. If they want to resolve it then they've to go back to the pre border


----------



## NKVD

Starlord said:


> placing your entire 1.2/3 Million army on Chinese Border .. neither they will put theirs but even than their numbers will exceed yours in everything ..


*You completely have no idea of ground situation India Match there Numbers With 3:1 

With ITBP & SSB, Assam rifles And Eastern and Southern command Plus paramilitary forces Of States And Territorial army 

If you add number It will Exceed 1 Million At any given time 

PLA has zero mountain divisions In there Army India have 3-4 Mountain divisions Dedicated to china border 

India have SFF Special forces Dedicated For Chinese border Strength 10,000 


Look At population density Its clear That PLA Will face difficulty To Supply Resources from their Main land To fight Enemy like India *









PLA has only Western T.C Dedicated for India theater


----------



## YeBeWarned

FULL_METAL said:


> This is not "Hum toh dubenge sanam..." type Indo-Pak scenario, in case of a full scale war we both have a lot to lose, they simply don't have enough numbers for a full scale invasion, we aren't talking about video games here, if they attack us from Sikkim we could easily open a front in Uttarakhand where we will be in an advantageous position, in mountain terrain numbers don't mean jack unless you have a overwhelming 6:1 or 7:1 superiority which btw they don't have, all their infrastructure along the border will be turned to dust by Brahmos. Chinese think tank know all these hence will never ever fire the first bullet, mark my words.



I never claim a Victory over India , i know you have numbers and we will have to defend .. it is very unlikely that we can ever Win India in Decisive battle, and for Opening multiple fronts, this will work good for Pakistan as you did in 65, but do it with China and it will backfire .. as i say you simply can't match their massive Fire power ( that does not mean Man-power ) .. its same that Pakistan can't match Indian Fire power cause of your increased numbers .. same logic applies here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $@rJen

Starlord said:


> They have Massive Fire power , you can't compete that ..



No not in that area... you just can't mount everything you've there.... the terrain won't allow it and neither the Indians will watch and sit ideal while they transfer their troops. 

See if they wanted war they would've moved their troops. And we'll do on our side as well just like 87.... they thought they're messing with some poor south eastern nation. Bullying doesn't work here in 87 itself they learnt the truth when we massed our troops against theirs and the Chinese went back without giving us a fight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indianfighter1999

Chinese pla has no advantage over Indian Army in Tibet, long drawn battle will ultimately finish up CCP in china.
Unlike Pakistan which has a nuke trigger attached to itself Chinese and Indians will not use nukes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

*In 1960s PLA Main weapon Was hit the enemy with surprise And grab large chunk Of area As much in time they have then Declare ceasefire 

In 2017 country Like India Which have one of the Largest military Satellite Coverage on Earth And partners Like USA And NATO which share Military intel 24x7 Its Impossible For PLA To hide Massive troop movements Along the border areas Even the small change Will visible in today C4ISTAR environment  
*
*Conventionally Defensive force always has upper hand *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Rajaraja Chola said:


> Pakistanis are opening thread after thread showing Chinese "newspapers" threatening war, sanctions what not. This is an issue btw India and China , we like mature countries, will sit and decide. India will eventually withdraw after getting sure from China that they wont change status quo as per 2003 declaration.
> 
> Never seen some dedicated cheerleaders in my whole life. I really hope IPL and ISL gets such cheerleaders


There's no bigger joker than Indians when they adopt to hunt with hounds and run with rabbits attitude.
It's hilarious when you lot start comparing yourself with China and also consider yourself a mature country.
Where are these high morals when you don't think twice about shooting dead a mere Cattle smuggler from say Bangladesh or start chest thumping on capturing some Pigeon of Pakistani origin... now that someone stronger than yourself has put their foot down, all you creatures can do is either run like a headless chicken or drag in the moral mule.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FULL_METAL

Starlord said:


> I never claim a Victory over India , i know you have numbers and we will have to defend .. it is very unlikely that we can ever Win India in Decisive battle, and for Opening multiple fronts, this will work good for Pakistan as you did in 65, but do it with China and it will backfire .. as i say you simply can't match their massive Fire power ( that does not mean Man-power ) .. its same that Pakistan can't match Indian Fire power cause of your increased numbers .. same logic applies here



Bro, you are clearly biased which is reflecting in your posts and clouding your judgement, let me water it down for you, China do not have overwhelming numerical or technological superiority over us which is a must in case of an invasion, they have a much hostile neighborhood than India, no way they will ever be able to pull off their entire strength against India while they have numerous disputed islands and landmass to protect from Japan, Vietnam, Philippines and Taiwan, and mind you none of these countries are pushovers, hell Japan arguably has the strongest navy and airforce in the region, again we are not talking about Israel -Lebanon type scenarios we are talking about two giants, military behemoths of Asia, absolutely no way China is going to win a full scale war, why do you think we still have Arunachal and Sikkim and all they are doing is whining and issuing threats for last 60 years ? 1962 war was an anomaly, India made some strategic and tactical blunders, we paid heavy price and not going to repeat them ever again. Why do think China declared ceasefire unilaterally and retreated back from Arunachal which they have been claiming since time immemorial?


----------



## shjliu

the border agreement is set by UK, it is clear, China is inside the Chinese border for the road.


----------



## Papa Dragon

Starlord said:


> If its China threatening i will take it seriously .. no matter how big your Army is , and please don't tell me you are placing your entire 1.2/3 Million army on Chinese Border .. neither they will put theirs but even than their numbers will exceed yours in everything ..


India may not be able to win an offensive war but would definitely be able to win a defensive war. While almost all Indian troops are concentrated on the borders with Pak and China, the Chinese have multiple hostile nations around them and won't be able to deploy a sizable chunk of their army on our border. Also, with both India and China's economy at their peak respectively, this would be nothing more than just a border clash and a couple of warnings being thrown at each other.


----------



## Callsign Chaos

Starlord said:


> They have Massive Fire power , you can't compete that ..


Their firepower is pretty weak on India China border, none of their 155 mm nil AH-4 work properly in that altitude and PLA faces massive supply & logistics issues.


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Windjammer said:


> There's no bigger joker than Indians when they adopt to hunt with hounds and run with rabbits attitude.
> It's hilarious when you lot start comparing yourself with China and also consider yourself a mature country.
> Where are these high morals when you don't think twice about shooting dead a mere Cattle smuggler from say Bangladesh or start chest thumping on capturing some Pigeon of Pakistani origin... now that someone stronger than yourself has put their foot down, all you creatures can do is either run like a headless chicken or drag in the moral mule.



What to do spammer bhai. India gets compared to China by none other than Chinese medias. While Pakistan gets compared to Terrorism, Radicalism, Afghanistan, Taliban etc. Sad. 

Chest thumping? I did see the chest thumping everytime Pakistan captures someone called a RAW agent only to be secretly released few days later, joker wala SArtaz Aziz claiming in Parliament, that no concrete evidences have been found, but only patterns, cowardice to try Jadhav in a open court where all the beans could be spilled... 

Cheerlead.. Chearlead... I expect more from u Spammy bhai..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brickwall

Beast said:


> It's matter of time. That is why I say India don't have the patience to achieve great things.




From last week only country which is issuing warning after warning is telling other country doesn't have patience.
If China showed some patience , things would not have reached such impasse

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Verve

Amrika kay paltu kuttay ke daant nikul aye


----------



## YeBeWarned

Callsign Chaos said:


> Their firepower is pretty weak on India China border, none of their 155 mm nil AH-4 work properly in that altitude and PLA faces massive supply & logistics issues.



you really think that Chinese Think Tanks and Strategy makers have no put this into their consideration about high altitude etc ?



Papa Dragon said:


> India may not be able to win an offensive war but would definitely be able to win a defensive war. While almost all Indian troops are concentrated on the borders with Pak and China, the Chinese have multiple hostile nations around them and won't be able to deploy a sizable chunk of their army on our border. Also, with both India and China's economy at their peak respectively, this would be nothing more than just a border clash and a couple of warnings being thrown at each other.



Not Even US would dare to Attack China even if they are busy in Full scale war with you, let alone those tiny irrelevant countries who despise China ..



FULL_METAL said:


> Bro, you are clearly biased which is reflecting in your posts and clouding your judgement, let me water it down for you, China do not have overwhelming numerical or technological superiority over us which is a must in case of an invasion, they have a much hostile neighborhood than India, no way they will ever be able to pull off their entire strength against India while they have numerous disputed islands and landmass to protect from Japan, Vietnam, Philippines and Taiwan, and mind you none of these countries are pushovers, hell Japan arguably has the strongest navy and airforce in the region, again we are not talking about Israel -Lebanon type scenarios we are talking about two giants, military behemoths of Asia, absolutely no way China is going to win a full scale war, why do you think we still have Arunachal and Sikkim and all they are doing is whining and issuing threats for last 60 years ? 1962 war was an anomaly, India made some strategic and tactical blunders, we paid heavy price and not going to repeat them ever again. Why do think China declared ceasefire unilaterally and retreated back from Arunachal which they have been claiming since time immemorial?



Not biased but Realist , China is technologically advance than you, you can ask any Senior or Analyst from any part of the world .. and as for a Full scale war i dont think that will happen but if that Happen, India will have to do same thing which we Pakistani's always say when it comes to WAR with India .. NUKE the shit of each other , but conventionally you have no match for China , your number is irrelevant and your equipment and inventory is not as Advance as Chinese ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## randomradio

Rollno21 said:


> To win in that terrain then need 8:1 advantage which they don't have.



12:1.



Starlord said:


> They have Massive Fire power , you can't compete that ..



Both countries have similar firepower.



thesolar65 said:


> Both should withdrew to their earlier position....for peace and that's it.



The question is... Who will withdraw first?



ito said:


> Both China and India should be foolish to be in a war and loose all the hard work they have done in the last 2 decades to bring up their economies.
> 
> So it is a border clash.



Even if there is a border clash, it won't go nuclear.


----------



## Hamzay

It shows the continued tussle and struggle between China and India for hegemony in the region. India is proud of its size; a fat cow with no brains. 

To compete world's emerging super power, India is jumping like a monkey from shoulder to shoulder giving impression that her influence extends from America to Israel.

It's probably Trump's and Netanyahu's advice for India to stand like a 'man' in the face of China.

It's only a verbal warfare between the two, but it will escalate in times to come.


----------



## randomradio

Windjammer said:


> There's no bigger joker than Indians when they adopt to hunt with hounds and run with rabbits attitude.
> It's hilarious when you lot start comparing yourself with China and also consider yourself a mature country.



India is a far more mature country than China is.



> Where are these high morals when you don't think twice about shooting dead a mere Cattle smuggler from say Bangladesh



Shooting smugglers is allowed.



> or start chest thumping on capturing some Pigeon of Pakistani origin...



There is such a huge technological disparity that you have resorted to using pigeons to maintain lines of communications.



> now that someone stronger than yourself has put their foot down, all you creatures can do is either run like a headless chicken or drag in the moral mule.



One rule about China... If things are not going their way, they will resort to media attacks. If things are going their way, everything is quiet. So what do you think is happening?

Our troops literally marched into Chinese territory from Sikkim and trekked all the way to Bhutan. That's why they are pissed. It's no different from the army crossing the Wagah Gate and making their way to Peshawar. That's what happened. 

"Stronger than yourself" 
You don't even know that India has the upper hand at both Pak and China borders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Brickwall said:


> From last week only country which is issuing warning after warning is telling other country doesn't have patience.
> If China showed some patience , things would not have reached such impasse


Oh really? You india trespass and camp inside Chinese territories and claim its Chinese fault? Maybe next time you will claim Lhasa is Indian and try being your forward policy there?

http://m.deccanherald.com/articles.php?name=http://www.deccanherald.com/content/392828/forward-policy-nehru-govt-blamed.html

Typical Indian behaviour which acting as bully and then try to accuse others.

In SCS , our ship sail right into diaoyutai sea and Japan coast guard do nothing. US claim it will stop Chinese installation and construction in SCS and nothing happen beside some futile sail past which stop nothing.

I don't know which is the one who bluff who?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## FULL_METAL

Verve said:


> Amrika kay paltu kuttay ke daant nikul aye



Pakistan is not in US camp anymore so not sure what you are talking about.


----------



## Rollno21

Beast said:


> Oh really? You india trespass and camp inside Chinese territories and claim its Chinese fault? Maybe next time you will claim Lhasa is Indian and try being your forward policy there?
> 
> http://m.deccanherald.com/articles.php?name=http://www.deccanherald.com/content/392828/forward-policy-nehru-govt-blamed.html
> 
> Typical Indian behaviour which acting as bully and then try to accuse others.
> 
> In SCS , our ship sail right into diaoyutai sea and Japan coast guard do nothing. US claim it will stop Chinese installation and construction in SCS and nothing happen beside some futile sail past which stop nothing.
> 
> I don't know which is the one who bluff who?


How is the weather in Bhutan bro,why am I asking you thing you are not in Bhutan


----------



## Glorino

Pakistan should support Bhutan as a member country of SARCC group. As South Asian surprised to see Pakistan forum members negative comeents. Pakistan should check Chinese bullying of Bhutan . a small peace country.


----------



## 8888888888888

Why should Pakistan support India over China?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Nothing is going to happen.


----------



## 8888888888888

Doudt that

India blink 

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/sikkim-standoff-can-be-resolved-diplomatically-india-1721140

I can assume China send more forces into that area which the news isn't telling us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xunzi

We certainly expect India to respect the boundary set by the relevant agreement. Messing around with our territorial integrity is the last thing any country test us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Papa Dragon

Starlord said:


> Not Even US would dare to Attack China even if they are busy in Full scale war with you, let alone those tiny irrelevant countries who despise China ..


No country would put their entire army on a single front just because they got puny hostile neighbors and I did mention that the current situation would be nothing more than just a border clash primarily due to the fact that both countries have booming economies and are nuclear powers.


----------



## Canuck786

Papa Dragon said:


> No country would put their entire army on a single front just because they got puny hostile neighbors and I did mention that the current situation would be nothing more than just a border clash primarily due to the fact that both countries have booming economies and are nuclear powers.


All the Chinese members are saying No War per say; just cheap mortars with 400Km+ range fired in abundance. Ready or not, here they come


----------



## Tresbon

* China can rethink stance on Sikkim, Bhutan *
Source:Global Times Published: 2017/7/5 23:38:40

India has startling control and oppression over Bhutan, and as a result, Bhutan has not established diplomatic ties with its neighbor China or any other permanent member of the UN Security Council. Through unequal treaties, India has severely jeopardized Bhutan's diplomatic sovereignty and controls its national defense. 

India imposed a similar coercive policy on Sikkim before. The small neighbor's revolts over sovereignty in the 1960s and 1970s were brutally cracked down on by the Indian military. New Delhi deposed the king of Sikkim in 1975 and manipulated the country's parliament into a referendum to make Sikkim a state of India. The annexation of Sikkim is like a nightmare haunting Bhutan, and the small kingdom is forced to be submissive to India's bullying.

After independence, New Delhi inherited the brutal colonial policies of Britain and pursues regional hegemony at the sacrifice of tiny Himalayan nations.

New Delhi's regional hegemony is boldly shown by the border face-off this time. Using the excuse of "helping Bhutan protect its sovereignty," India brazenly obstructs China's road construction in Chinese territory. 

China's construction site is near India's Siliguri Corridor, a vital path to the country's turbulent northeast area. Suspicious of the potential threats the road construction poses to the corridor, Indian troops crossed the border to the China side and obstructed our road construction. 

New Delhi's regional hegemony is swelling to a tipping point. The country has to pay for its provocations. 

The world should pay attention to New Delhi's bullying of tiny Himalayan countries. The international community must be aware of Bhutan's dilemma and prevent India from oppressing this small kingdom. 

China should lead the international community in restoring Bhutan's diplomatic and defense sovereignty. Unfair treaties between India and Bhutan that severely violate the will of the Bhutanese people should be abolished. China needs to put more efforts into establishing diplomatic ties with Bhutan at an earlier date as well.

Meanwhile, Beijing should reconsider its stance over the Sikkim issue. Although China recognized India's annexation of Sikkim in 2003, it can readjust its stance on the matter. There are those in Sikkim that cherish its history as a separate state, and they are sensitive to how the outside world views the Sikkim issue. As long as there are voices in Chinese society supporting Sikkim's independence, the voices will spread and fuel pro-independence appeals in Sikkim.

In the past, China was wary of India playing the Dalai Lama card, but this card is already overplayed and will exert no additional effect on the Tibet question. But if Beijing adjusts its stance on India-sensitive issues, it could be a powerful card to deal with New Delhi. 

With certain conditions, Bhutan and Sikkim will see strong anti-India movements, which will negatively affect India's already turbulent northeast area and rewrite southern Himalayan geopolitics.

The Sino-Indian relationship is complicated. Beijing is more powerful yet unwilling to face a confrontation with New Delhi. But meanwhile, we must have enough tools to deter India from provocations.

Posted in: EDITORIAL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Rollno21 said:


> How is the weather in Bhutan bro,why am I asking you thing you are not in Bhutan


Does it divert from the fact of India behaviour? Ask your former great friend Nepal, why r/s turn sour? Maybe you will say China used voodoo magic to dillusion the Nepal authorities?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rollno21

Beast said:


> Does it divert from the fact of India behaviour? Ask your former great friend Nepal, why r/s turn sour? Maybe you will say China used voodoo magic to dillusion the Nepal authorities?


Bro, if you can't post on topic on thread why do you reply.bhutan has great weather now you should take permission from Bhutan and visit someday


----------



## Windjammer

Rajaraja Chola said:


> What to do spammer bhai. India gets compared to China by none other than Chinese medias. While Pakistan gets compared to Terrorism, Radicalism, Afghanistan, Taliban etc. Sad.
> 
> Chest thumping? I did see the chest thumping everytime Pakistan captures someone called a RAW agent only to be secretly released few days later, joker wala SArtaz Aziz claiming in Parliament, that no concrete evidences have been found, but only patterns, cowardice to try Jadhav in a open court where all the beans could be spilled...
> 
> Cheerlead.. Chearlead... I expect more from u Spammy bhai..


Ah Mr Chola......Chola by name and Chola brain.....hence no surprise with your verbal diarrhea....you see it's in your nature to go off topic and be abusive to save your chola size ego.....but since one of your own Neta described India as the biggest $hit hole in the world hence you will only regurgitate what you creatures thrive in.
For the same effort i could have mentioned Indians favorite sport of renaming Metro stops as molestation but it all shows in upbringing...... while your Monkey is dancing to our tune, all you can do is make yourself a laughing stock of the world with your big achievement of capturing pigeons and shooting down balloons and spying on Jupiter.
As for being cheerleaders, well i'm surprised that Indians along with pictures of Trump, haven't included images of American Drones as part of the Pooja Path.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jetray

Rajaraja Chola said:


> spammer bhai.


 .



Hamzay said:


> It shows the continued tussle and struggle between China and India for hegemony in the region. India is proud of its size; a fat cow with no brains.
> 
> To compete world's emerging super power, India is jumping like a monkey from shoulder to shoulder giving impression that her influence extends from America to Israel.
> 
> It's probably Trump's and Netanyahu's advice for India to stand like a 'man' in the face of China.
> 
> It's only a verbal warfare between the two, but it will escalate in times to come.


ok enough of cheer leading get back to work.


----------



## mzeeshanfahd

Mr Modi's visit to uncle SAM is over ..... hence the news as well ....


----------



## footmarks

Canuck786 said:


> All the Chinese members are saying No War per say; just cheap mortars with 400Km+ range fired in abundance. Ready or not, here they come


Stealth mortar hain kya mulla ji? Dikh nahi rahe....


----------



## Devil Soul

*China can rethink stance on Sikkim, Bhutan: Global Times*






*BEIJING: Beijing should reconsider its stance over the Sikkim issue, although China recognized India's annexation of Sikkim in 2003, it can readjust its stance on the matter.*

There are those in Sikkim that cherish its history as a separate state, and they are sensitive to how the outside world views the Sikkim issue.

*As long as there are voices in Chinese society supporting Sikkim's independence, the voices will spread and fuel pro-independence appeals in Sikkim, said Global Times in its editorial on Thursday.*

*In the past, China was worry of India playing the Dalai Lama card, but this card is already overplayed and will exert no additional effect on the Tibet question.*

_But if Beijing adjusts its stance on India-sensitive issues, it could be a powerful card to deal with New Delhi._

*With certain conditions, Bhutan and Sikkim will see strong anti-India movements, which will negatively affect India's already turbulent northeast area and rewrite southern Himalayan geopolitics.*

The Sino-Indian relationship is complicated.

*Beijing is more powerful yet unwilling to face a confrontation with New Delhi.*

But meanwhile, we must have enough tools to deter India from provocations.

Meanwhile, India has startling control and oppression over Bhutan, and as a result, Bhutan has not established diplomatic ties with its neighbor China or any other permanent member of the UN Security Council.

*Through unequal treaties, India has severely jeopardized Bhutan's diplomatic sovereignty and controls its national defense.*

India imposed a similar coercive policy on Sikkim before.

The small neighbor's revolts over sovereignty in the 1960s and 1970s were brutally cracked down on by the Indian military.

New Delhi deposed the king of Sikkim in 1975 and manipulated the country's parliament into a referendum to make Sikkim a state of India.

*The annexation of Sikkim is like a nightmare haunting Bhutan, and the small kingdom is forced to be submissive to India's bullying.*

*After independence, New Delhi inherited the brutal colonial policies of Britain and pursues regional hegemony at the sacrifice of tiny Himalayan nations.*

New Delhi's regional hegemony is boldly shown by the border face-off this time.

Using the excuse of "helping Bhutan protect its sovereignty," India brazenly obstructs China's road construction in Chinese territory.

China's construction site is near India's Siliguri Corridor, a vital path to the country's turbulent northeast area.

Suspicious of the potential threats the road construction poses to the corridor, Indian troops crossed the border to the China side and obstructed our road construction.

New Delhi's regional hegemony is swelling to a tipping point.

The country has to pay for its provocations.

The world should pay attention to New Delhi's bullying of tiny Himalayan countries.

The international community must be aware of Bhutan's dilemma and prevent India from oppressing this small kingdom.

China should lead the international community in restoring Bhutan's diplomatic and defense sovereignty.

Unfair treaties between India and Bhutan that severely violate the will of the Bhutanese people should be abolished.

China needs to put more efforts into establishing diplomatic ties with Bhutan at an earlier date as well.
https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/214797-China-can-rethink-stance-on-Sikkim-Bhutan-Global-Times

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Han Patriot

http://www.scmp.com/news/china/dipl...nd-china-can-be-resolved-diplomatically-india

*Border stand-off with China can be resolved diplomatically, India says*

*LOL, somebody chickened out!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

Rollno21 said:


> Bro, if you can't post on topic on thread why do you reply.bhutan has great weather now you should take permission from Bhutan and visit someday


Seriously I don't know what are you trying to ask? Our stance is on Indian one side reporting of China bullying Bhutan and is instigator. But fact is , India project different stories. If you claim we are also faking all the report. Is Nepal pivot to China also fake? Why did Nepal divert from long time allies to China? I don't think we need an export to tell everybody what's happening?

Same apply to Bhutan case.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Han Patriot

Beast said:


> Seriously I don't know what are you trying to ask? Our stance is on Indian one side reporting of China bullying Bhutan and is instigator. But fact is , India project different stories. If you claim we are also faking all the report. Is Nepal pivot to China also fake? Why did Nepal divert from long time allies to China? I don't think we need an export to tell everybody what's happening?
> 
> Same apply to Bhutan case.


http://www.scmp.com/news/china/dipl...nd-china-can-be-resolved-diplomatically-india

*Border stand-off with China can be resolved diplomatically, India says*

*LOL, somebody chickened out!*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Han Patriot

AKD said:


> We are still there


Bro, ask your defense minister, he just went chicken mode. And we all know what is gonna happen after this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Papa Dragon

Canuck786 said:


> All the Chinese members are saying No War per say; just cheap mortars with 400Km+ range fired in abundance. Ready or not, here they come


I'm not aware of any mortar which has a range of 400Km+. Did the Chinese incorporate some kind of a miniaturized cruise missile tech in them?


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

If there is a competition on verbal wars no one can win against the Chinese Newspapers


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Canuck786 said:


> All the Chinese members are saying No War per say; just cheap mortars with 400Km+ range fired in abundance. Ready or not, here they come



Right,these mortars/MBRLs will fire rounds that fly over the himalyan peaks- the highest mountain range in the world.
Peabrains.


----------



## Brickwall

Beast said:


> Oh really? You india trespass and camp inside Chinese territories and claim its Chinese fault? Maybe next time you will claim Lhasa is Indian and try being your forward policy there?
> 
> http://m.deccanherald.com/articles.php?name=http://www.deccanherald.com/content/392828/forward-policy-nehru-govt-blamed.html
> 
> Typical Indian behaviour which acting as bully and then try to accuse others.
> 
> In SCS , our ship sail right into diaoyutai sea and Japan coast guard do nothing. US claim it will stop Chinese installation and construction in SCS and nothing happen beside some futile sail past which stop nothing.
> 
> I don't know which is the one who bluff who?




Let me figure it out, you bully Bhutan, Vietnam, Philipines, Japan and call us bully.

Infact your leader itself testimony what you believe,*Political power grows out of the barrel of a gun.*

Stop reading what communist are saying to you and read the real world news, your head may have clearer picture.


----------



## silver_dragon

Cut Cows ever day on border till Indians Retreat. Hold there Goddess a Hostage.


----------



## Roybot

Please do, accepting Tibet as part of China in lieu of Sikkim was a stupid move by India.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jkroo

Just like the situation of year 1962 and the famous 'forward policy'.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rollno21

China should do something like that for us to reverse our policies towards China .we don't want to be the first ,but we will follow up on China's changed stance.
First causalty will be one China policy.
Regarding fueling sepratism in India they can try and expect the favor returned in kind.
China is in a pickle now.no more chest thumping will give it a face saver.it should talk to and find a face saver for itself.


----------



## jkroo

LOL. I like to watch the passions of indians come to 'rethink mode' - too naive. 

India has too many chaos states and I also have no interest to point out. LMAO

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## wiseone2

Devil Soul said:


> *China can rethink stance on Sikkim, Bhutan: Global Times*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BEIJING: Beijing should reconsider its stance over the Sikkim issue, although China recognized India's annexation of Sikkim in 2003, it can readjust its stance on the matter.*
> 
> There are those in Sikkim that cherish its history as a separate state, and they are sensitive to how the outside world views the Sikkim issue.
> 
> *As long as there are voices in Chinese society supporting Sikkim's independence, the voices will spread and fuel pro-independence appeals in Sikkim, said Global Times in its editorial on Thursday.*
> 
> *In the past, China was worry of India playing the Dalai Lama card, but this card is already overplayed and will exert no additional effect on the Tibet question.*
> 
> _But if Beijing adjusts its stance on India-sensitive issues, it could be a powerful card to deal with New Delhi._
> 
> *With certain conditions, Bhutan and Sikkim will see strong anti-India movements, which will negatively affect India's already turbulent northeast area and rewrite southern Himalayan geopolitics.*
> 
> The Sino-Indian relationship is complicated.
> 
> *Beijing is more powerful yet unwilling to face a confrontation with New Delhi.*
> 
> But meanwhile, we must have enough tools to deter India from provocations.
> 
> Meanwhile, India has startling control and oppression over Bhutan, and as a result, Bhutan has not established diplomatic ties with its neighbor China or any other permanent member of the UN Security Council.
> 
> *Through unequal treaties, India has severely jeopardized Bhutan's diplomatic sovereignty and controls its national defense.*
> 
> India imposed a similar coercive policy on Sikkim before.
> 
> The small neighbor's revolts over sovereignty in the 1960s and 1970s were brutally cracked down on by the Indian military.
> 
> New Delhi deposed the king of Sikkim in 1975 and manipulated the country's parliament into a referendum to make Sikkim a state of India.
> 
> *The annexation of Sikkim is like a nightmare haunting Bhutan, and the small kingdom is forced to be submissive to India's bullying.*
> 
> *After independence, New Delhi inherited the brutal colonial policies of Britain and pursues regional hegemony at the sacrifice of tiny Himalayan nations.*
> 
> New Delhi's regional hegemony is boldly shown by the border face-off this time.
> 
> Using the excuse of "helping Bhutan protect its sovereignty," India brazenly obstructs China's road construction in Chinese territory.
> 
> China's construction site is near India's Siliguri Corridor, a vital path to the country's turbulent northeast area.
> 
> Suspicious of the potential threats the road construction poses to the corridor, Indian troops crossed the border to the China side and obstructed our road construction.
> 
> New Delhi's regional hegemony is swelling to a tipping point.
> 
> The country has to pay for its provocations.
> 
> The world should pay attention to New Delhi's bullying of tiny Himalayan countries.
> 
> The international community must be aware of Bhutan's dilemma and prevent India from oppressing this small kingdom.
> 
> China should lead the international community in restoring Bhutan's diplomatic and defense sovereignty.
> 
> Unfair treaties between India and Bhutan that severely violate the will of the Bhutanese people should be abolished.
> 
> China needs to put more efforts into establishing diplomatic ties with Bhutan at an earlier date as well.
> https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/214797-China-can-rethink-stance-on-Sikkim-Bhutan-Global-Times



who is the author ?


----------



## Flash_Ninja

Sea_Pearl said:


> Even now some Pakistanies are wondering what happend to powerful China



All I see is a bunch of paranoid Indians jumping on every little piece of news desperately trying to divert the topic. 

Its pretty obvious you people are crapping yourselves, now please keep refreshing for the next China thread so you can post about "cheerleading" or "empty threats"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sliver

jkroo said:


> LOL. I like to watch the passions of indians come to 'rethink mode' - too naive.


isnt the thread started by pakistani OP?


----------



## jkroo

Sliver said:


> isnt the thread started by pakistani OP?



Hmm, you must have seen the posts from indians. It goes to be over enthusiasm/madness. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jkroo

It's a good time to test both powers now concerning the enthusiasm of Indians no matter skirmish or war.

The fact is that the lessons of 1962 can only work 55 years. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## terranMarine

Since Indians here keep saying India today is not 1962, they have become equal or stronger than China. Guess a war is a good thing to test that China today is not China 1962 as well

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## terranMarine

I'm itching for a war with these Hindus. I guess China needs to hammer them down with our Communist Iron Fist to show who the f*ck is the BOSS here. Another utter defeat would humiliate them that India today is pretty much India 1962.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scherz

terranMarine said:


> Since Indians here keep saying India today is not 1962, they have become equal or stronger than China. Guess a war is a good thing to test that China today is not China 1962 as well



Bruh, i warn you! Indians learned Sun Tzus Art of War. They deceive us by fooling us that they are short thinking!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Sea_Pearl said:


> Same way we can put into dustbin one China policy, recognize Tibet "occupied territory" and allow Taiwan embassy in delhi.



Sure go ahead, we'll drop recognition of Nagaland, Mizoram, Manipur, Meghalaya, Tripura, Hyderabad, parts of Himachal, Goa, Sikkim, Ladakh, Tamil Nadu, Assam. Go right ahead. See if it helps you. all these separatist factions are just waiting China to make the call.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## terranMarine

jetray said:


> yeah now it is a troll china, well guess what happened when the last time china invaded vietnam? so when are you invading India key board warrior.


Invade India? Why should China invade it? Didn't you know it was India who invaded China in 1962? Since you guys keep on bragging India today is not 1962 it seems like you guys wish to invade China again. I say do it so we can test out the theory of China today is not China 1962

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Flash_Ninja

Sea_Pearl said:


> Chinese have joined Pakistanis in entertaining us
> Previously I used to see Pakistanies weeping here, and showing there frustration on Defence.pk complaing about India now Chinese have even beat you in this department.
> I personally come here to see your frustration and weeping moments



Of course, because the bravest people have to constantly remind everyone around them of it. 

Dont worry your desperate state is clear as day for everyone, you better keep the post count up if theres any chance of India surviving.


----------



## randomradio

terranMarine said:


> I'm itching for a war with these Hindus. I guess China needs to hammer them down with our Communist Iron Fist to show who the f*ck is the BOSS here. Another utter defeat would humiliate them that India today is pretty much India 1962.



Okay. And how are you going to attack?


----------



## Rollno21

Kash_Ninja said:


> Yes, keep crying and posting in these threads every minute and hour. Lets not forget:
> 
> *The dogs with the loudest bark are the ones that are most afraid. *


Global times the Chinese mouth piece won't be happy about your statement


----------



## Flash_Ninja

Sea_Pearl said:


> Indians sitting quietly, Even Modi cleared he will not discuss anything With Xi in G20
> Only Chinese are shouting loudly every day but doing nothing, Send this Quote to Chinese





Rollno21 said:


> Global times the Chinese mouth piece won't be happy about your statement



And yet here we are, in a thread filled with Indians, just like the million other ones you people jump into. I suppose you have to remind everyone how not scared you are (as of course all brave people usually do), just in case "we all forget".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jetray

terranMarine said:


> Invade India? Why should China invade it? Didn't you know it was India who invaded China in 1962? Since you guys keep on bragging India today is not 1962 it seems like you guys wish to invade China again. I say do it so we can test out the theory of China today is not China 1962


oh yeah the whole world knows who the aggressor is and who is still trying to grab territories from sea to land.


----------



## Rollno21

Kash_Ninja said:


> And yet here we are, in a thread filled with Indians, just like the million other ones you people jump into. I suppose you have to remind everyone how not scared you are (as of course all brave people usually do), just in case "we all forget".


Do have any comprehension issues ,don't you see what we are doing.let me make it easy for you...we are laughing at global times the mouth piece of China.


----------



## jetray

terranMarine said:


> Are you denying the fact that India tried to steal land from China in 1962 and get spanked hard?


are denying that china grabbed islands which dont belong to them and is browbeating neighbors for more?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 52051

Don't wasting your time arguing with these funnny indians.

Like most tropic zone races, indians are not long-term thinkers and will always be netural optimists until the reality arrives, you see their crap movie/shitty dance you can understand that.

I have a feeling that this time China is about to start a war for this, the domestic media enviorment is quite similiar to the times when China were to enter/start a war, so talks is pointless, if the first war of PRC since 1988 is against india I must say PLA really are smart to pick their first dish.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Rollno21

terranMarine said:


> These Hindus never learn, always pointing with their feces covered fingers that China was the one invaded India back in 1962. If it was up to me i'll take the initiative and launch couple of thermonuclear bombs whipping the FOOKING animals from the face of this planet. 50 MEGATONS spreading across that garbage land would do the trick


The present state of China ,keep calm guys take deep breaths you might know what hit you


----------



## terranMarine

Rollno21 said:


> The present state of China ,keep calm guys take deep breaths you might know what hit you


I see you are showing submissive attitude, good that's a good start. You don't want to mess with thermonuclear power with 294 MEGATONS at its disposal when india has a tiny 1 megaton, right? india can at best scratch China but then your nation is history.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rollno21

terranMarine said:


> I see you are showing submissive attitude, good that's a good start. You don't want to mess with a country that has over 230 MEGATONS at its disposal when India has a tiny nuclear capability. India can not destroy China but we have the capability to terminate India once and for all.


It happens when people loose it they see things which are actually not there and talk with out sense.so you guys already went to the last resort .so you know you will not win conventional one.


----------



## terranMarine

A thread from 2011 by our buddy Martin
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/chinas-294-megatons-of-thermonuclear-deterrence.107079/
http://www.nti.org/analysis/articles/china-nuclear-disarmament/
http://www.nti.org/analysis/articles/pakistan-nuclear-disarmament/
http://www.nti.org/analysis/articles/india-nuclear-disarmament/

Now hindus with pathetic 1 megaton, only half of Pakistan, wanna fight China? if india has a death wish we can grant it

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rollno21

terranMarine said:


> A thread from 2011 by our buddy Martin
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/chinas-294-megatons-of-thermonuclear-deterrence.107079/
> 
> If he estimated China's nuclear capability around 294 MEGATONS, i would not be surprised at all we have over 300 Megatons in 2017. Now Hindus, go calculate your puny nuclear capabilities and compare > 300 MT , see who is exterminating whom. If India has a death wish we can grant it
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ScARED? You should be. We don't have to resort to nukes but your fellow Indians did say they can destroy us with nukes first. So who is crapping in the pants now? I sorry i forgot Indians don't wear pants, they just sh!t in their naked body on beaches


Then quote where the fellow Indians did say they can destroy you with nukes first not talking to yourself mate


----------



## terranMarine

Rollno21 said:


> Then quote where the fellow Indians did say they can destroy you with nukes first not talking to yourself mate


There are couple of threads about this topic, and hundreds of posts, you search it yourself. Didn't your army chief said india is ready to fight 2.5 fronts war?
http://www.news18.com/news/india/in...a-half-front-war-says-army-chief-1426427.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xunzi

Bring our troop in and get this done! I'm sicken tired of these foreign country dictating what we can and cannot do in our own territory. It's time we make a statement that our territory is to be respect at all cost. It's how powerhouse like the US made their statement back in the days. War is now the best choice to action to demonstrate our willingness to defend our property or else I lost trust in the leadership of Xi.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rollno21

terranMarine said:


> There are couple of threads about this topic, and hundreds of posts, you search it yourself. Didn't your army chief said india is ready to fight 2.5 fronts war?
> http://www.news18.com/news/india/in...a-half-front-war-says-army-chief-1426427.html


Doesn't it look like he is right .


----------



## Roybot

terranMarine said:


> A thread from 2011 by our buddy Martin
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/chinas-294-megatons-of-thermonuclear-deterrence.107079/
> http://www.nti.org/analysis/articles/china-nuclear-disarmament/
> http://www.nti.org/analysis/articles/pakistan-nuclear-disarmament/
> http://www.nti.org/analysis/articles/india-nuclear-disarmament/
> 
> Now hindus with pathetic 1 megaton, only half of Pakistan, wanna fight China? if india has a death wish we can grant it



Please go tell that to the CPC mouthpiece Global Times, which is busy whining like a kid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shivani87

Roybot said:


> What do you think is going to happen in the next land border meeting between India-China and the Chinese argument that it can not accept the McMahon line because it was drawn by a colonial power?
> 
> With this greedy little stunt that you Chinese tried to pull, you have not only torpedoed your agreement with Bhutan to settle the disputes peacefully but also jeopardized the India-China agreement.
> 
> I mean now that China has publicly said that Doka La plateau belongs to China because British had signed an agreement and given it to the Tibetans, what ground does it have to still dispute the McMahon line?



What class A hypocrites these people are. When convenient pull agreements with imperialists out, when convenient some 500 year ofd map and when convenient draw a red dotted line on a map.


----------



## kristisipe

xunzi said:


> Bring our troop in and get this done! I'm sicken tired of these foreign country dictating what we can and cannot do in our own territory. It's time we make a statement that our territory is to be respect at all cost. It's how powerhouse like the US made their statement back in the days. War is now the best choice to action to demonstrate our willingness to defend our property or else I lost trust in the leadership of Xi.


President Xi has done many good things for China. I for one fully support him and am sure he will do whatever that's best for China and Chinese people. Of course China will spank these little rascals but China does it at times of China's choosing, and does it with the moral high ground. Then China delivers the sweet one-punch knockout to sweep them rascals off their feet. They will all fall in love with China afterwards.......... Stay cool-headed, be calculated, and have a brave heart. Mostly, please offer big support to President Xi.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## idune

Kash_Ninja said:


> Yes, keep crying and posting in these threads every minute and hour. Lets not forget:
> 
> *The dogs with the loudest bark are the ones that are most afraid. *



Yet, indian army chief tells indians that he is ready win war against China, Pakistan and imaginary 1/2 enemy simultaneously. That dog has company of indian finance minister barking indian in 2017 is different from 1962.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Chinese media on orgasm. Issuing threats everyday. PLA is sitting duck right now with useless exercises in Tibet.


----------



## 帅的一匹

KRAIT said:


> Chinese media on orgasm. Issuing threats everyday. PLA is sitting duck right now with useless exercises in Tibet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jinn Baba

Is PDF the only place where this border conflict matters? I've been looking at Indian and Chinese online papers and none of them have anything about this border conflict on their front pages  is the hype actually real? Or only on PDF?


----------



## ShoutB

Only on PDF

side line's of G20 Modi and Xi are praising eachother for economy and tax reforms and China is boldy saying, it appreciates India for taking strong reforms to eliminate terrorism from Asia. ( he is taking about Pakistan and sallaudin and that mashood azar)


----------



## Han Patriot

ShoutB said:


> Only on PDF
> 
> side line's of G20 Modi and Xi are praising eachother for economy and tax reforms and China is boldy saying, it appreciates India for taking strong reforms to eliminate terrorism from Asia. ( he is taking about Pakistan and sallaudin and that mashood azar)


Poking game is over, back to business...now what is the latest Xiaomi model.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹




----------



## Surya 1

Is there any new warning today?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

India wants to annex Nepal/Bhutan/Pakistan/Bangladesh.



randomradio said:


> No. India was Great Britain's colony.
> 
> But Bhutan can be integrated into India anytime, just like Sikkim was.


Keep dreaming, We won't let it happen.



#hydra# said:


> Whatever,as long as Bhutan seeks our assistance,we are bound to provide our military support.


Oh come on, keep it to yourself.


----------



## Trango Towers

#hydra# said:


> So what else will you do if somebody encroaches your boundary,sit idle?


we did it in 1947........we took pakistan. don't ask foolish questions


----------



## Chhatrapati

Commies in China oppose the very Idea of China. CCP is the biggest bourgeoisie regime you will ever see. 
With their expansionist mindset they will eventually meet the fate of USSR. 
Their claims of region as outrageous, claiming the entire South China sea without respecting any of the international treating about EEZ.

Even if China is allowed to establish their flag in the region, hoping they would stop there? It won't, with their ridiculous excuses. Don't be surprised if after few years they claim Bodh gaya since there was a history of attack from a Chinese emperor. Chinese now claim, his soul needs to rest in peace so they need to claim that land. 



snow lake said:


> we did it in 1947........we took pakistan. don't ask foolish questions


From British India. Not the independent India. 
Also from the independent Kashmir just that if you start there. Then came union.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trango Towers

salimpheku said:


> Whether we are capable or not is moot.
> What is important are the facts. You tried to bully Bhutan & India in return bullied u and helped Bhutan.
> 
> Not sure why you are complaining as if Indians entered into China and attacked you?
> If you are so concerned about maintaining bilateral relations, first get out of Pakistan Occupied Kashmir.


not pakistani occupied Kashmir.............its free Kashmir and the IOK will soon also be free. as for the Chinese being there......no troops in Kashmir at all but engineers on hydroelectric projects from many countries including china



salimpheku said:


> Dude, you are already there!!
> Stop acting dumb now. CPEC is going through territory claimed by India.
> 
> If you don't want to respect our opinions on Kashmir, we have no need to respect yours on Bhutan.


india claims this territory so you admit we took it from you as well as the rest of pakistan.....the monkey army has been trying to take it since 1947.....what happened. oh I know you couldn't feed them and we threw them peanuts and now they are happy and not able to fight


----------



## Radio Mirchi

snow lake said:


> we did it in 1947........we took pakistan. don't ask foolish questions


You took Pakistan from Britain in the same manner China took Shaksgam Valley from Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

randomradio said:


> No. India was Great Britain's colony.
> 
> But Bhutan can be integrated into India anytime, just like Sikkim was.



I don't have any doubt that India has ambition to absorb Bhutan but India is afraid to lose the entire NE for doing that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rollno21

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> I don't have any doubt that India has ambition to absorb Bhutan but India is afraid to lose the entire NE for doing that.


Bro stop posting nonsense,why will we lose NE,who will take it from us,do you mean China ,keep believing what you want to but the fact is China was not even willing to put up fight when India entered and stopped the work by Chinese who claim it's their land.there are only two possibilities for that 1)either that are disputed is not your or 2)China is a paper tiger

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scorpionx

Rollno21 said:


> Bro stop posting nonsense,why will we lose NE,who will take it from us,do you mean China ,keep believing what you want to but the fact is China was not even willing to put up fight when India entered and stopped the work by Chinese who claim it's their land.there are only two possibilities for that 1)either that are disputed is not your or 2)China is a paper tiger


Didn't you get it? As per secret pact signed between Chinese and Bangladeshi trolls, it will be taken by China and gifted to Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Rollno21 said:


> Bro stop posting nonsense,why will we lose NE,who will take it from us,do you mean China ,keep believing what you want to but the fact is China was not even willing to put up fight when India entered and stopped the work by Chinese who claim it's their land.there are only two possibilities for that 1)either that are disputed is not your or 2)China is a paper tiger



Are you guys are mind reader to know what China will do if India ever annex Bhutan? Nehru did the same with his mind-reading that China will do nothing with his forward policy. I'm pretty sure China is working now to get rid of India from Bhutan in this Dorklam plateau event...just stay tune for the outcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rollno21

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Are you guys are mind reader to know what China will do if India ever annex Bhutan? Nehru did the same with his mind-reading that China will do nothing with his forward policy. I'm pretty sure China is working now to get rid of India from Bhutan in this Dorklam plateau event...just stay tune for the outcome.


You can keep trying , give it another 10;years I see democracy on it's way and the problems will be solved.we will have good relations with tibet and if they want to be part ,they are more than welcome to join us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan 345

Looks like India thinks China as a joke but pla is the most respectable army of this world.they are quick they are aggressive. India thinks that Bhutan will help Indian army in this conflict.Bhutan will fall back.even Americans are worry from rising China and specially pla. You can compare China with America but with india? Chinese air force have modern jets bigger refueling planes good artillery bigger navy and dangerous submarines.a wise person will solve things through diplomatic channels but India is too aggressive. Looks like China is preparing for a war which can separate India from its NE states permanently. China is now more powerful. Remember if america ever try to help India in this dispute, Russia will also come for aid of China. There is no comparison between India and China.I urge both parties to fall back.



Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Are you guys are mind reader to know what China will do if India ever annex Bhutan? Nehru did the same with his mind-reading that China will do nothing with his forward policy. I'm pretty sure China is working now to get rid of India from Bhutan in this Dorklam plateau event...just stay tune for the outcome.



I think India wants war.they are very aggressive and not understanding the situation on the ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Trumpcard

SingaporeGuy said:


> hahaha a few days ago some of the forumers wanted war.
> 
> now china give u all near war.
> 
> pls shit bricks now.
> 
> and dont come to singapore



"now china give you all near war", So FINALLY china has come close to deciding that it will/might attack India, FINALLY....phew! This time i hope is the last warning....dont want to be disappointed AGAIN!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## #hydra#

http://m.ndtv.com/india-news/indian-army-ready-for-long-haul-in-sikkim-standoff-with-china-1722503
*With Tents And Supplies, Army Digs Its Heels In Standoff With China*
*A steady line of supplies is being maintained for the soldiers at the site, official sources said, signalling that the Indian Army is not going to wilt under any pressure from China. At the same time they sounded confident of finding a diplomatic solution to the standoff, citing resolution of border skirmishes in the past through diplomacy.*
*New Delhi: *The Indian Army is ready for a long haul in holding onto its position in the Doklam area near the Bhutan tri-junction, notwithstanding China ratcheting up rhetoric against India demanding pulling back of its troops.

Indian soldiers deployed in the area have pitched in tents, in an indication that they are unlikely to retreat unless there was reciprocity from China's army personnel in ending the face-off at an altitude of around 10,000 feet in the Sikkim sector. 
A steady line of supplies is being maintained for the soldiers at the site, official sources said, signalling that the Indian Army is not going to wilt under any pressure from China. At the same time they sounded confident of finding a diplomatic solution to the standoff, citing resolution of border skirmishes in the past through diplomacy.

Though China has been aggressively asserting that it was not ready for any "compromise" and that the "ball is in India's court", the view in the security establishment in New Delhi is that there cannot be any unilateral approach in defusing the tension. Both the countries had agreed to a mechanism in 2012 to resolve border flare ups through consultations at various levels.

The mechanism has not worked so far in the current case in Sikkim sector as the standoff near the Bhutan tri-junction, triggered by China's attempt to build a road in the strategically important area, has dragged on for over three weeks.

New Delhi has already conveyed to Beijing that such an action would represent a significant change of status quo with "serious" security implications for India. The road link could give China a major military advantage over India.

Doka La is the Indian name for the region which Bhutan recognises as Doklam, while China claims it as part of its Donglang region.

China and Bhutan are engaged in talks over the resolution of the dispute in the area. India argues that since it is a tri-junction involving the three countries, it also has a say in the issue, specially in the backdrop of the 2012 agreement between special representatives of the two countries, that have till now held 19 rounds of talks.

Bhutan has no diplomatic ties with China. As a close friend and neighbour, Bhutan enjoys diplomatic and military support from India.

Of the 3,488-km-long India-China border from Jammu and Kashmir to Arunachal Pradesh, a 220-km section falls in Sikkim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## randomradio

wanglaokan said:


> India wants to annex Nepal/Bhutan/Pakistan/Bangladesh.
> 
> 
> Keep dreaming, We won't let it happen.



Lol, only the Chinese believe India wants to annex countries.



Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> I don't have any doubt that India has ambition to absorb Bhutan but India is afraid to lose the entire NE for doing that.



Bhutan is part of India. You can't do anything about it.

Bhutan is a separate country because it serves our purpose.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

randomradio said:


> Bhutan is part of India. You can't do anything about it.
> 
> Bhutan is a separate country because it serves our purpose.



Really, we shall see about that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## randomradio

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Really, we shall see about that



Bhutan's defence and foreign policy is already controlled by India, even though it's not on paper.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

randomradio said:


> Bhutan's defence and foreign policy is already controlled by India, even though it's not on paper.



Nothing new on what you said, we all know that Bhutan is just a puppet country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dungeness

J-10 Regiment in a new airport?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SingaporeGuy

#hydra# said:


> http://m.ndtv.com/india-news/indian-army-ready-for-long-haul-in-sikkim-standoff-with-china-1722503
> *With Tents And Supplies, Army Digs Its Heels In Standoff With China*
> *A steady line of supplies is being maintained for the soldiers at the site, official sources said, signalling that the Indian Army is not going to wilt under any pressure from China. At the same time they sounded confident of finding a diplomatic solution to the standoff, citing resolution of border skirmishes in the past through diplomacy.*
> *New Delhi: *The Indian Army is ready for a long haul in holding onto its position in the Doklam area near the Bhutan tri-junction, notwithstanding China ratcheting up rhetoric against India demanding pulling back of its troops.
> 
> Indian soldiers deployed in the area have pitched in tents, in an indication that they are unlikely to retreat unless there was reciprocity from China's army personnel in ending the face-off at an altitude of around 10,000 feet in the Sikkim sector.
> A steady line of supplies is being maintained for the soldiers at the site, official sources said, signalling that the Indian Army is not going to wilt under any pressure from China. At the same time they sounded confident of finding a diplomatic solution to the standoff, citing resolution of border skirmishes in the past through diplomacy.
> 
> Though China has been aggressively asserting that it was not ready for any "compromise" and that the "ball is in India's court", the view in the security establishment in New Delhi is that there cannot be any unilateral approach in defusing the tension. Both the countries had agreed to a mechanism in 2012 to resolve border flare ups through consultations at various levels.
> 
> The mechanism has not worked so far in the current case in Sikkim sector as the standoff near the Bhutan tri-junction, triggered by China's attempt to build a road in the strategically important area, has dragged on for over three weeks.
> 
> New Delhi has already conveyed to Beijing that such an action would represent a significant change of status quo with "serious" security implications for India. The road link could give China a major military advantage over India.
> 
> Doka La is the Indian name for the region which Bhutan recognises as Doklam, while China claims it as part of its Donglang region.
> 
> China and Bhutan are engaged in talks over the resolution of the dispute in the area. India argues that since it is a tri-junction involving the three countries, it also has a say in the issue, specially in the backdrop of the 2012 agreement between special representatives of the two countries, that have till now held 19 rounds of talks.
> 
> Bhutan has no diplomatic ties with China. As a close friend and neighbour, Bhutan enjoys diplomatic and military support from India.
> 
> Of the 3,488-km-long India-China border from Jammu and Kashmir to Arunachal Pradesh, a 220-km section falls in Sikkim.



I hope china has a few of these


----------



## shjliu

randomradio said:


> Lol, only the Chinese believe India wants to annex countries.
> 
> 
> 
> Bhutan is part of India. You can't do anything about it.
> 
> Bhutan is a separate country because it serves our purpose.


Bhutan is part of India? hmm....very funny!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## randomradio

shjliu said:


> Bhutan is part of India? hmm....very funny!!



The Chinese aren't laughing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Stop the road and return to status quo . Our terms.Take it or leave it.China is impotent to do anything militarily and they know it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

AUSTERLITZ said:


> Stop the road and return to status quo . *Our terms.*Take it or leave it.China is impotent to do anything militarily and they know it.



I just can't figure out where you guys get this level of confidence from, because of MoM and 104? Last time someone used this type language to China, ended up writing to JFK a month later begging for US help.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dray

#hydra# said:


> *New Delhi:* China on Tuesday ruled out a compromise in the military standoff with India in the Sikkim section, and put the onus on New Delhi to resolve the “grave” situation.
> 
> In unusually blunt remarks, China’s Ambassador to India Luo Zhaohui said “the ball is in India’s court” and it was for the Indian government to decide what options could be on the table to resolve the standoff.
> 
> Asked about remarks by official Chinese media and think- tanks that the conflict can lead to a “war” if not handled properly, the ambassador said in an interview to _PTI_: “There has been talk about this option, that option. It is up to your government policy (whether to exercise military option).”
> 
> *''China will have to take military way if India doesn't listen''*
> 
> The Chinese government is very clear that it wants peaceful resolution at current state of the situation for which withdrawal of Indian troops from the area is a “pre- condition”, he asserted.
> 
> “The first priority is that the Indian troops unconditionally pull back to the Indian side of the boundary. That is the precondition for any meaningful dialogue between China and India,” he said.
> 
> China and India have been engaged in a standoff in the Dokalam area near the Bhutan trijunction for past 19 days after a Chinese army’s construction party came to build a road.
> 
> Doka La is the Indian name for the region which Bhutan recognises as Dokalam, while China claims it as part of its Donglang region.
> 
> *COMPLETE COVERAGE: INDIA-CHINA STANDOFF*
> 
> China and Bhutan are engaged in talks over the resolution of the area. Bhutan, however, has no diplomatic ties with China and it is supported militarily and diplomatically by India.
> 
> “The situation is grave and made me deeply worried. It is the first time that Indian troops have crossed the mutually recognised boundary and trespassed into China’s territory, triggering a close range face off between Chinese and Indian border troops. Now 19 days have passed, but the situation still has not eased,” Luo said.
> 
> He also asserted that India has no right to interfere with the China-Bhutan boundary talks, nor is it entitled to make territorial claims on behalf of Bhutan.
> http://www.msn.com/en-in/news/newsi...h-india/ar-BBDLlY0?li=AAaeRVN&ocid=spartanntp



We have put up some tents there for our troops in response...



Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Talk is cheap, warning don't cost China anything , and seems like that India rather enjoy our warning...



Yeah, good fun.



Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> how about we get in to J&K since it's part of Kashmir  and we have middle finger too if we really want to show : we can get India out of Bhutan with finger snap...not even to fire a single shot, let our engineer carry some infrastructure projects with these rivers...entire Bhutan will be on panic and chaos and they will have no choice but to normalize their relation with us....Indian dirty trick such as cut Bhutan cooking oil and gas to prevent them from having relation with China, we certainly can do the same but we're not that low.





Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Good deal, you have Bhutan over dorkLam area, we will help Pakistan to get back J&K. It seems that India is right about two front war



Dude, all these can, could, will, would, if, but, then, etc. mean nothing, we have stopped your road construction for real, and now we have also put up tents there for a long stay...your warnings are worth nothing...stop virtual breast beating and do something for real on the ground if you can, or just gulp down the humiliation and head back home.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Dungeness said:


> I just can't figure out where you guys get this level of confidence from, because of MoM and 104? Last time someone used this type language to China, ended up writing to JFK a month later begging for US help.



The confidence comes from conditions in the ground.Our navy holds your economy hostage.Our airforce has advantage because urs is handicapped due to high altitude and unable to use more than 30-40% of it facing india due to limited airbases.We have 10 specialist veteran mountain divisions dug in who live in those conditions,you have 3 brigades only which are acclimatized.We have far better mountain fighters with real battle experience,your soldiers are rookies in comparison.You have 3-4 main links into tibet,we take those out who is going to save your army from starving?Paper strength means nothing without accounting for logistics and geography.Comparing the Indian forces of today to 1962 is the same as comparing the chinese army of 1962 to 50 yrs earlier-1912 when they were defeated and driven out of tibet by the tibetan army.You overcame scattered outposts and patrols of 10,000 soldiers with 80,000 men in a surprise attack.You achieved necessary 8:1 ratio needed to overcome a defender in mountain conditions and also had surprise.You had automatic weapons,we fought with ww2 bolt action rifles.The Indian army of 1962 was weaker than pakistan,it hadn't even begun its modernization.In 1962 we were the rookies,you had the veterans of the civil war and korea.Now its other way round -your army is soft,and hasn't fought in real time in over 30 years.We have the veterans of kargil ,siachen and daily ops in harsh mountain conditions.We have raised 10 mountain divisions since 1962.We know we can easily repulse a chinese attack on the defensive,though we are not yet strong enough for an offensive.And your army knows it too that it can't do much,that is why it is just engaging in vocal fireworks and nothing more.Thats why the chinese who disregard Intl law in SCS,are begging 'intl law' here.It can't do anything and knows it.You chinese have become too used to pushing phillipines and vietnam around.If you thought India was another small neighbour you could bully,time for a reality check.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dray

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Sure you wish it to be over when your army is rushing to call reinforcement , Indian always like to brag about themselves and then complain later that China dare India again...LMAO



'Rushing to call reinforcement'?? Dude, Chinis are issuing hourly threats to make us leave that area and we are responding with more troops there, what does it make of Chin and its hollow threats? Paper dragon is losing its face everyday in front of the whole world.


----------



## Daniel808

Dungeness said:


> J-10 Regiment in a new airport?



On the way to Tibet.
To shot any poor beggars

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Han Patriot said:


> Poking game is over, back to business...now what is the latest Xiaomi model.


It is precisely with G-20 and celebration of HongKong handover anniversary that delay all the action against India.
This time is real. CV-16 Liaoning is leaving hongkong tomorrow. Party over. Time for action

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atya

Beast said:


> It is precisely with G-20 and celebration of HongKong handover anniversary that delay all the action against India.
> This time is real. CV-16 Liaoning is leaving hongkong tomorrow. Party over. Time for action



Indians are getting a little too full of themselves...hope China starts taking some sort of action. Everyone has a right to defend their sovereignty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

atya said:


> Indians are getting a little too full of themselves...hope China starts taking some sort of action. Everyone has a right to defend their sovereignty


You are correct. This issue will be resolved by end of this month.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atya

Beast said:


> You are correct. This issue will be resolved by end of this month.



Keep us updated with the latest development. Pakistan is standing with our Chinese brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

atya said:


> Keep us updated with the latest development. Pakistan is standing with our Chinese brothers.


You need not wait too long.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

AUSTERLITZ said:


> The confidence comes from conditions in the ground.Our navy holds your economy hostage.Our airforce has advantage because urs is handicapped due to high altitude and unable to use more than 30-40% of it facing india due to limited airbases.We have 10 specialist veteran mountain divisions dug in who live in those conditions,you have 3 brigades only which are acclimatized.We have far better mountain fighters with real battle experience,your soldiers are rookies in comparison.You have 3-4 main links into tibet,we take those out who is going to save your army from starving?Paper strength means nothing without accounting for logistics and geography.Comparing the Indian forces of today to 1962 is the same as comparing the chinese army of 1962 to 50 yrs earlier-1912 when they were defeated and driven out of tibet by the tibetan army.You overcame scattered outposts and patrols of 10,000 soldiers with 80,000 men in a surprise attack.You achieved necessary 8:1 ratio needed to overcome a defender in mountain conditions and also had surprise.You had automatic weapons,we fought with ww2 bolt action rifles.The Indian army of 1962 was weaker than pakistan,it hadn't even begun its modernization.In 1962 we were the rookies,you had the veterans of the civil war and korea.Now its other way round -your army is soft,and hasn't fought in real time in over 30 years.We have the veterans of kargil ,siachen and daily ops in harsh mountain conditions.We have raised 10 mountain divisions since 1962.We know we can easily repulse a chinese attack on the defensive,though we are not yet strong enough for an offensive.And your army knows it too that it can't do much,that is why it is just engaging in vocal fireworks and nothing more.Thats why the chinese who disregard Intl law in SCS,are begging 'intl law' here.It can't do anything and knows it.You chinese have become too used to pushing phillipines and vietnam around.If you thought India was another small neighbour you could bully,time for a reality check.



I thought I was going to read a meaningful reply from a TTA, but it turns out there is nothing more than regular excuses to beautify the humiliated defeat of 1962, which we have heard from Indians for the past 55 years. What else, “backstabbing”, "Lack of food and blankets"? The mentioning of China in 1912 was laughable, you may have forgotten that India has been dealing with CCP China since 1950, not the Qing Dynasty in its dying days.

The lack of introspect will guarantee the repeat of defeat. Whatever effort you try to make your defeat less humiliated, the fact remain that you were taught a tough lesson that you remember dearly until this day, and your warmongering PM died a year later in disgrace. I actually have some personal sympathy for Nehru himself, he might not have wanted that war but he was hijacked by raging nationalism from political parties, media and from people like you.

By the way, China today is 5 times stronger than India, and your armed forces have been outgunned in every aspects. "Paper tiger" or not, it is just a personal opinion. And don't forget to give some quality food to front line soldiers, it is them who have to face the matter of death, should the war breaks out, along with some decent rifles.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Offshore

Dungeness said:


> I thought I was going to read a meaningful reply from a TTA, but it turns out there is nothing more than regular excuses to beautify the humiliated defeat of 1962, which we have heard from Indians for the past 55 years. What else, “backstabbing”, "Lack of food and blankets"? The mentioning of China in 1912 was laughable, you may have forgotten that India has been dealing with CCP China since 1950, not the Qing Dynasty in its dying days.
> 
> The lack of introspect will guarantee the repeat of defeat. Whatever effort you try to make your defeat less humiliated, the fact remain that you were taught a tough lesson that you remember dearly until this day, and your warmongering PM died a year later in disgrace. I actually have some personal sympathy for Nehru himself, he might not have wanted that war but he was hijacked by raging nationalism from political parties, media and from people like you.
> 
> By the way, China today is 5 times stronger than India, and your armed forces have been outgunned in every aspects. "Paper tiger" or not, it is just a personal opinion. And *don't forget to give some quality food to front line soldiers, it is them who have to face the matter of death, should the war breaks out, along with some decent rifles.*


you forgot add Body bags!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## randomradio

Dungeness said:


> I thought I was going to read a meaningful reply from a TTA, but it turns out there is nothing more than regular excuses to beautify the humiliated defeat of 1962, which we have heard from Indians for the past 55 years. What else, “backstabbing”, "Lack of food and blankets"? The mentioning of China in 1912 was laughable, you may have forgotten that India has been dealing with CCP China since 1950, not the Qing Dynasty in its dying days.
> 
> The lack of introspect will guarantee the repeat of defeat. Whatever effort you try to make your defeat less humiliated, the fact remain that you were taught a tough lesson that you remember dearly until this day, and your warmongering PM died a year later in disgrace. I actually have some personal sympathy for Nehru himself, he might not have wanted that war but he was hijacked by raging nationalism from political parties, media and from people like you.
> 
> By the way, China today is 5 times stronger than India, and your armed forces have been outgunned in every aspects. "Paper tiger" or not, it is just a personal opinion. And don't forget to give some quality food to front line soldiers, it is them who have to face the matter of death, should the war breaks out, along with some decent rifles.



Dude, first try to figure out what you are up against and then do your ranting.


----------



## scorpionx

Where is Liaoning heading for? I saw few Chinese members saw it to be an affirmative posture against India on Doka La row.


----------



## Dungeness

scorpionx said:


> Where is Liaoning heading for? I saw few Chinese members saw it to be an affirmative posture against India on Doka La row.



It is in HK right now and will return to its home port. It is not Chinese way to openly display some posture before a war, and it is just a training ship after all. Moving J-10 regiments to the airfields or station some long range MLR near border maybe enough to make a statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Great Sachin

looks like chinese govt and army good keyboard warrior only

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

Great Sachin said:


> looks like chinese govt and army good keyboard warrior only



China gives warnings, lots of them. Smart enemies will sense the danger when some particular phases are used in the warnings. Last time, India did not get it and its PM had to radio address a "good bye" to people of Assam, and New Delhi was in panic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brickwall

Dungeness said:


> China gives warnings, lots of them. Smart enemies will sense the danger when some particular phases are used in the warnings. Last time, India did not get it and its PM had to radio address a "good bye" to people of Assam, and New Delhi was in panic.




Did you provide such warning service in SCS, Chinese only follow one policy might is right. I'm not sure panic in India, but seeing number of warnings and threats, it seems Beijing is in Panic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Dungeness said:


> CCP China since 1950, not the Qing Dynasty in its dying days.


Yes, some folks always love to equate a nation to its worst possible days!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Trango Towers

Brickwall said:


> Let me figure it out, you bully Bhutan, Vietnam, Philipines, Japan and call us bully.
> 
> Infact your leader itself testimony what you believe,*Political power grows out of the barrel of a gun.*
> 
> Stop reading what communist are saying to you and read the real world news, your head may have clearer picture.



you bully Bangladesh, Burma, Bhutan, Napal and sri lanka..........pakistan sticks a firecracker up your pipe every time you try.


----------



## Brickwall

Beast said:


> You need not wait too long.




Going by India pitching tent , it seems long wait will be there.Unless Chinese does about turn



snow lake said:


> you bully Bangladesh, Burma, Bhutan, Napal and sri lanka..........pakistan sticks a firecracker up your pipe every time you try.




Firecracker which Pakistan is trying to ignite has burn its half house down already and other half is in shambles


----------



## Flash_Ninja

Majet Raha said:


> and all i see is a retard **** who has no business to be here in this topic. this is between big brothers and they will solve it by one way or another, you keep quite.





Posts on Pakistani Defence Forum and gets butthurt when Pakistanis comment on it. Heres some advice go run off to some sh*tty Indian forum if this is too much for you to handle.

Otherwise keep crying keyboard warrior, and I will keep laughing at your pathetic desperation and fake bravery

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Sachin

Dungeness said:


> China gives warnings, lots of them. Smart enemies will sense the danger when some particular phases are used in the warnings. Last time, India did not get it and its PM had to radio address a "good bye" to people of Assam, and New Delhi was in panic.


you guys give only warning....what happen to 4 islands which Japan snatched from you....warning only

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kumauni chora

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> then don't come to cry that India will be bullied by China as 1962


Hahaha...sure ..but 62' happened because of our p.m. Nehu who was busy with fornication with Russian gals and refused Indian air force to act against chinese army. because of far less support ,ammunition and soldiers in compare to Chinese soldiers who were digged in high grounds and we couldn't do anything because of our stupid p.m. 
It's called democracy not defeat.
Now you may be wondering this time China global news is shouting for war but chinese army hasn't fired a single shot and they can't and they would eventually leave the disputed area and I tell you why..
This time Indian and butanese army is holding high grounds and
Unlike 62' this time India can also send waves of soldiers like China
And this time indian soldiers can get easy military backup support unlike chinese soldiers have to wait for any aid from chumbi valley that is miles alway
And you might think you have fifth gen fighter or no. Of missiles to give support from air or ground well u may not know about barak 8 defence and bharamos cruise missile which which will neutrilize any tech advantage
So my friend both countries can't afford a full scale ware and China would loose any limited conflict...Awwww..


----------



## ChennaiDude

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> then don't come to cry that India will be bullied by China as 1962





terranMarine said:


> I'm itching for a war with these Hindus. I guess China needs to hammer them down with our Communist Iron Fist to show who the f*ck is the BOSS here. Another utter defeat would humiliate them that India today is pretty much India 1962.


Try it!..Talk is cheap like Chinese product....enough talk just do it..already!....This is not some copy and paste job..war needs balls and brain..which you dont have. I am sure in reality the generals of India and China know better, what the actual reality is. First control NK then we can talk.


----------



## Kumauni chora

jkroo said:


> LOL. I like to watch the passions of indians come to 'rethink mode' - too naive.
> 
> India has too many chaos states and I also have no interest to point out. LMAO


Do you know something called right to express or speech or speak (lol)
It's called democracy my friend which you may not have heard of where if somebody abuses our motherland we can't kill him because it's what they call right to express.


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Dungeness said:


> I thought I was going to read a meaningful reply from a TTA, but it turns out there is nothing more than regular excuses to beautify the humiliated defeat of 1962, which we have heard from Indians for the past 55 years. What else, “backstabbing”, "Lack of food and blankets"? The mentioning of China in 1912 was laughable, you may have forgotten that India has been dealing with CCP China since 1950, not the Qing Dynasty in its dying days.
> 
> The lack of introspect will guarantee the repeat of defeat. Whatever effort you try to make your defeat less humiliated, the fact remain that you were taught a tough lesson that you remember dearly until this day, and your warmongering PM died a year later in disgrace. I actually have some personal sympathy for Nehru himself, he might not have wanted that war but he was hijacked by raging nationalism from political parties, media and from people like you.
> 
> By the way, China today is 5 times stronger than India, and your armed forces have been outgunned in every aspects. "Paper tiger" or not, it is just a personal opinion. And don't forget to give some quality food to front line soldiers, it is them who have to face the matter of death, should the war breaks out, along with some decent rifles.



Like i said,your paper strength means absolutely nothing.Try and answer the points i have raised on terrain,logistics,battle experience,high altitude handicap for your airforce,our naval blockade capability etc rather than attacking me.Please go ahead and counter them.And do take a look at the real IA in this thread.
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/indian-military-picture-thread.4905/page-642
You chinese posters have a habit of taking snippets of negative news about the IA(not that your army isn't corruption ridden)and thinking you will face some joke starving rag tag rabble.Feel free to correct yourselves.
You don't have the military ability to do anything and your army knows it.Thats why first warning,then begging etc etc blah blah.



HAKIKAT said:


> Yes, some folks always love to equate a nation to its worst possible days!!!!



And 1962 was amongst India's worst days,we had a food crisis,communist insurgency,collapsing economy,high inflation,army hadn't been touched since 1947 and weakened by bureaucratic favouritism and was weaker than PA at that time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kristisipe

Now G20 is over. It's hammer time?
===================================
BEIJING (Reuters) - From U.S. anger over inaction on North Korea to a festering border dispute with India and the ailing Chinese Nobel laureate Liu Xiaobo, last week's G20 summit was strewn with minefields for China's President Xi Jinping.

By chance or by strategy, Xi and his officials picked their way through unscathed.

Beijing is ultra-sensitive about Xi's image and ensuring he gets the respect it sees as his due as leader of an emerging superpower, especially when travelling to Western countries where it cannot so tightly control the public narrative.

Diplomatic sources in Beijing, speaking ahead of Xi's trip to the G20 gathering in the German city of Hamburg, said Chinese officials had in private expressed nervousness that he could be asked awkward questions about North Korea, or the cancer-struck Liu, jailed for 11 years in 2009 for "inciting subversion of state power".


In the end it was U.S. President Donald Trump's meeting with Russian President Vladimir Putin, amid accusations Russia interfered in the U.S. election, and Trump's refusal to return to the Paris climate agreement that dominated the limelight.

Xi, by contrast, avoided controversy in his bilateral meetings and reaffirmed China's commitment to the Paris deal and to an open global economy, in what the official China Daily called the "burnishing of (his) reputation".

"Nobody talked about the South China Sea. No one talked about trade. Everyone was happy with Xi. I think he played this well," said Ulrich Speck, senior fellow at the Elcano Royal Institute in Brussels.

"All eyes were on Trump and Putin. But the fact that there was no U.S.-China clash was at least as important. Xi stayed out of the alpha-male fight. China presented itself as a partner to Europe."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

ChennaiDude said:


> Try it!..Talk is cheap like Chinese product....enough talk just do it..already!....This is not some copy and paste job..war needs balls and brain..which you dont have. I am sure in reality the generals of India and China know better, what the actual reality is. First control NK then we can talk.


Chinese products sell like hotcake everywhere while only cheap ones are bought like crazy in india, you know why? Cos indians are cheap, simple ha, cheap people! And you IQ82 talk about brain? NK nuke target muricans, the more the merrier, why give a fk about control them? It only takes us one button and 50 megatons can wipe you off the map, you can do jack sh!t with your pathetic 1 megaton, then Pak forces alone can slaughter every single hindu still walking, your 2.5 war is saying bye bye to india?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

atya said:


> Keep us updated with the latest development. Pakistan is standing with our Chinese brothers.


Update me too if 








idune said:


> Yet, indian army chief tells indians that he is ready win war against China, Pakistan and imaginary 1/2 enemy simultaneously. That dog has company of indian finance minister barking indian in 2017 is different from 1962.


What does imaginary half mean--BANGLADESH

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dungeness

AUSTERLITZ said:


> Like i said,your paper strength means absolutely nothing.Try and answer the points i have raised on terrain,logistics,battle experience,high altitude handicap for your airforce,our naval blockade capability etc rather than attacking me.Please go ahead and counter them.And do take a look at the real IA in this thread.
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/indian-military-picture-thread.4905/page-642
> You chinese posters have a habit of taking snippets of negative news about the IA(not that your army isn't corruption ridden)and thinking you will face some joke starving rag tag rabble.Feel free to correct yourselves.
> You don't have the military ability to do anything and your army knows it.Thats why first warning,then begging etc etc blah blah.



If “paper strength means absolutely nothing", why are you telling me that Indian Navy can hold Chinese economy hostage? and why you Indians are so obsessed about your "ranking in the world"? You don't have to venture far, you can find plenty of these threads by Indians right on PDF. What makes your strength any more than "paper strength"?

Your ability to hold China's economy hostage is not much different from China's ability to hold your national capital hostage, some short range missiles and long range MRLs will do. Admittedly, India is more dug-in and stations more manpower on China-India borders, but isn't that one of the reasons that your economy is only amounted to 1/5 of that of China today? Besides, a modern war is not about how many foot soldiers who can fire a rifle, it is about the strategic planning and national strength.

Over the years, you have collected a bunch of foreign weapons from all major countries around the world, which help to boost your testosterone, so you think you are now in position to be as cocky as you want? Overconfidence is always the prelude to disaster, my friend. If you represent the typical Indian mindset today, I would have to say that you did not learn your lesson of 1962 well. It is not Nehru himself as the PM, but the hype nationalism of whole India that drove you to your humiliated defeat.

British agreed to the independence of India after WWII, that gave you a false sense of being the victor of the war against one of the most powerful empires in the world. That is why you guys are so obsessed about your defeat in 1962 in the hand of China, a supposedly weak country to look down upon.

I have read an article in one of Chinese military forums, written by a Chinese army officer who has the experience working with IA officers closely in UN peace keeping missions. According to him, nothing has fundamentally changed in IA since 1962, google ”Luo Fuqiang on India military", *罗富强：假如再打一次，印军仍旧不堪一击*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Dungeness said:


> If “paper strength means absolutely nothing", why are you telling me that Indian Navy can hold Chinese economy hostage? and why you Indians are so obsessed about your "ranking in the world"? You don't have to venture far, you can find plenty of these threads by Indians right on PDF. What makes your strength any more than "paper strength"?
> 
> Your ability to hold China's economy hostage is not much different from China's ability to hold your national capital hostage, some short range missiles and long range MRLs will do. Admittedly, India is more dug-in and stations more manpower on China-India borders, but isn't that one of the reasons that your economy is only amounted to 1/5 of that of China today?
> 
> Over the years, you have collected a bunch of foreign weapons from all major countries around the world, which help to boost your testosterone, so you think you are now in position to be as cocky as you want? Overconfidence is always the prelude to disaster, my friend. If you represent the typical Indian mindset today, I would have to say that you did not learn your lesson of 1962 well. It is not Nehru himself as the PM, but the hype nationalism of whole India that drove you to your humiliated defeat.
> 
> British agreed to the independence of India after WWII, that gave you a false sense of being the victor of the war against one of the most powerful empires in the world. That is why you guys are so obsessed about your defeat in 1962 in the hand of China, a supposedly weak country to look down upon.
> 
> I have read an article in one of Chinese military forums, written by a Chinese army officer who has the experience working with IA officers closely in UN peace keeping missions. According to him, nothing has fundamentally changed in IA since 1962, google ”Luo Fuqiang on India military", *罗富强：假如再打一次，印军仍旧不堪一击*



You don't hold our capital hostage at all,how will your MBRL fire its rockets over the himalayan peaks?Lol.You want to fire missiles at civilian targets,you are looking at nuclear war -because no one knows what is in a ballistic missile heading for a civilian target centre.None of that ofcourse changes the fact that your army is still straving inside tibet with its roads gone and ur airforce is handicapped.It is not overconfidence at all ,it is an understanding of our own capability.Again please,answer the points below point by point.I still haven't recieved any comprehensive answer from a chinese poster who keep insisting china will blow india away but just can't seem to answer my points.It should be easy to answer them,isn't it since you are so superior to us?
_
Logistics -_
We already have 200K + troops in the northeast deployed(3 mountain divisions in sikkim,3 in arunachal ,3 in nagaland ,1 in ladakh with 1 more Inf div earmarked for mt warfare in reserve in ladkah) .Your infrastructure advantage will allow you to mobilize more quickly in peacetime,but is useless in wartime.You have 3 main road links into Tibet through the mountains and tunnels.All 3 will be gone day 1.Then how will you supply your troops?Your army needs food,ammo and diesel and tibet is a barren area.You will starve,the more troops you have to feed and supply ,more helpless you will be.We are fighting on our home bases in Sikkim and Arunachal,while you are thousands of miles away from your core.Also understand its not enough to just bring in troops fast from the hinterland,unless they are acclimatized to mountain conditions they will fall sick.You have 3 acclimatized brigades in tibet,we have 10 mountain divisions dug in who live there permanently.
Moreover your airlift capacity is very weak unlike USAF and most of heavy lift transports like IL-76 can't operate effectively in high altitude Tibet,while our airlift ability is also modest,C-17s can operate anywhere ,even on flat stretches of ground.










_Terrain -_
Just look at the above pictures and try to understand the terrain.We have the high ground.Our forces are dug in on the heights overlooking yours.In mountainous terrain military wisdom has it you need a 8-9 :1 advantage in numbers against a defender.We found this to be true in Kargil.In 1962 you achieved this ratio and were able to get surprise.You have none of these now.Our artillery overlooks your positions and are sited on the reverse slope,thus largely invulnerable to counter battery fire.We pounded the chinese at Nathu la in 1967 precisely because of this .

The only area china can actually use its armour and artillery effectively is Ladakh region which more flat.Though we have deployed 3 tank brigades in this region recently due to this fear,i concede this is the one region where china could do some damage.The same logic doesn't apply to our mountain fortresses in sikkim and arunachal.Our forces are dug in,and you can't even use heavy vehicles in any quantity there.Even old ATGMs which we have in thousands are enough for light tanks,our best ATGMs can be reserved for Ladakh and Pakistan rajasthan/punjab plains area.
Moreover your tanks with air-cooled diesel engines won't work on tibet plateau due to altitude.

Our trump card in AT capability if the need arises of course will be - the CBU-105 cluster munition bomb.One good bomb run = one dead enemy tank regiment.Once we get the soon to arrive apaches with 16 hellfires it will seal the deal.










_Troop quality -_
We have 11 dedicated mountain divisions,almost all created after 1962 and trained in the High altitude infantry school,one of the best in the world where USA,UK,Israeli,German and Russian forces too have taken training.We have fought in Kargil,live in Siachen and conduct daily ops in such conditions.Many of our mountain units are composed of natural mountain fighters from these areas like garhwal,gurkha,dogra,tibetan forces.Moreover you will also have to deal with Tibetan commandos who know the terrain like the back of their hand,hate you with a passion and will wreak havoc on your forces and supply lines.In 1962 you had the veterans of korea,ww2 and the civil war.Now we have the veterans.

_Airforce -_
First of all you can only employ 30-40% of your airforce at most from the bases at Tibet and chengdu ,and they will be congested.
2nd ,all your main fighters ,except perhaps the J-11D lack OBOGs and will fly handicapped with limited sortie time,endurance,payload and performance.All our main fighters Su-30MKI,mirage-2000 and Mig-29s have OBOGs and will outclass yours.
3rd,our pilots have more flight hours than yours,especially the sukhoi pilots.Train with far more top quality airforces and have actual experience of high altitude aerial warfare in Kargil.
4rth,we have access to far better aerial reconaissance capability in the form of the Israeli Reccelite SAR pod on our sukhois which is used worldwide and unmatched by any equivalent except US products like DB-110.
5th,your jets will be taking off from the flat tibet plateau with little terrain cover and thus easily visible on our frontier radar systems.Our jets can operate from the hinterland behind mountainous cover and thus use terrain masking to effectively surprise your forces.We can also flank you from our airbases in Kashmir and Uttarakhand/himachal.
6th,we can operate on our side under the cover of our best AWACS -the phalcon.Whereas your jet KJ-2000 awacs can't operate at all from tibetan airbases due to altitude limitations.That is why you have had to substitute it with propeller driven ZDK-03 in tibet.Not only is it less capable than phalcon in electronic capability,its also based on a joke 1950s design propeller plane which will be a sitting duck in a high threat conventional environment.

_Navy - _
Your weakest link.If war starts India can sink your oil tankers with impunity in the IOR.You will survive with your internal strategic reserves,but your export economy will crash.You have a huge debt-GDP ratio.Your economy will collapse.What can China do to intervene in IOR?Very little atm .

Your casino carrier joke breaks down in exercises and hardly goes out to sea,if that and any of your surface ships show up IN can easily sink the flotilla with a three pronged attack from underwater,land based aircraft and missiles ,and our own surface ships with brahmos and klub.Andaman ,our unsinkable carrier will be the lynchpin of such a defense.Before you bring in your ASBM theory,not only will you have no way to identify and track moving Indian ships in the IOR like you can in SCS (with land based radars and aircraft)except satellites(which can only do limited surveillence,otherwise there would be no need for surveillence aircraft). Furthermore this ASBM u people talk about has never ever been tested except on a static target in the gobi target lol.If you were going to talk about a wonder weapon,you will have to do better than that.

Coming to submarines.Your few SSNs are extremely noisy and are routinely picked up by us.We have a data sharing arrangement with the USA on movement of chinese submarines in IOR to boost this further.On to your vast SSK fleet,Song class is hopelessly obsolete.Kilos and Song class do not have AIP and thus can't operate in faraway IOR as they would have to surface regularly to recharge batteries and be sitting ducks.That leaves 15 odd Yuan class submarines.These are both quiet and have AIP,but would be at the end of endurance to operate in IOR.It would thus be a one way trip for them.Unlike in peaceful patrols when they could replenish themselves at neutral ports and move at periscope depth in international waters when necessary,they will have to operate in hostile endurance with not enough endurance to make it back to china unless they could dock in a friendly port -Sri lanka and Bangladesh won't allow you as that will bring down indian assault and will stay neutral.If only you could go around the entire indian peninsula and somehow reach pakistan you can survive,you will have to do that in the teeth of the entire IN and move in front of its bases of both western and eastern commands.In any case you will be more busy reaching pakistan to survive than spending time in active patrolling.Without a real string of pearls on the ground with naval bases in bangladesh and sri lanka(and we checkmated you on both occasions) to help replenish your submarines they are thus toothless.Our latest P-8I and ATLAS sonars on our ships will be eagerly waiting.

As for ur own army -
https://qz.com/174402/chinas-military-worries-that-its-one-child-recruits-are-wimps/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dungeness

AUSTERLITZ said:


> You don't hold our capital hostage at all,how will your MBRL fire its rockets over the himalayan peaks?Lol.You want to fire missiles at civilian targets,you are looking at nuclear war -because no one knows what is in a ballistic missile heading for a civilian target centre.None of that ofcourse changes the fact that your army is still straving inside tibet with its roads gone and ur airforce is handicapped.It is not overconfidence at all ,it is an understanding of our own capability.Again please,answer the points below point by point.I still haven't recieved any comprehensive answer from a chinese poster who keep insisting china will blow india away but just can't seem to answer my points.It should be easy to answer them,isn't it since you are so superior to us?
> _
> Logistics -_
> We already have 200K + troops in the northeast deployed(3 mountain divisions in sikkim,3 in arunachal ,3 in nagaland ,1 in ladakh with 1 more Inf div earmarked for mt warfare in reserve in ladkah) .Your infrastructure advantage will allow you to mobilize more quickly in peacetime,but is useless in wartime.You have 3 main road links into Tibet through the mountains and tunnels.All 3 will be gone day 1.Then how will you supply your troops?Your army needs food,ammo and diesel and tibet is a barren area.You will starve,the more troops you have to feed and supply ,more helpless you will be.We are fighting on our home bases in Sikkim and Arunachal,while you are thousands of miles away from your core.Also understand its not enough to just bring in troops fast from the hinterland,unless they are acclimatized to mountain conditions they will fall sick.You have 3 acclimatized brigades in tibet,we have 10 mountain divisions dug in who live there permanently.
> Moreover your airlift capacity is very weak unlike USAF and most of heavy lift transports like IL-76 can't operate effectively in high altitude Tibet,while our airlift ability is also modest,C-17s can operate anywhere ,even on flat stretches of ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Terrain -_
> Just look at the above pictures and try to understand the terrain.We have the high ground.Our forces are dug in on the heights overlooking yours.In mountainous terrain military wisdom has it you need a 8-9 :1 advantage in numbers against a defender.We found this to be true in Kargil.In 1962 you achieved this ratio and were able to get surprise.You have none of these now.Our artillery overlooks your positions and are sited on the reverse slope,thus largely invulnerable to counter battery fire.We pounded the chinese at Nathu la in 1967 precisely because of this .
> 
> The only area china can actually use its armour and artillery effectively is Ladakh region which more flat.Though we have deployed 3 tank brigades in this region recently due to this fear,i concede this is the one region where china could do some damage.The same logic doesn't apply to our mountain fortresses in sikkim and arunachal.Our forces are dug in,and you can't even use heavy vehicles in any quantity there.Even old ATGMs which we have in thousands are enough for light tanks,our best ATGMs can be reserved for Ladakh and Pakistan rajasthan/punjab plains area.
> Moreover your tanks with air-cooled diesel engines won't work on tibet plateau due to altitude.
> 
> Our trump card in AT capability if the need arises of course will be - the CBU-105 cluster munition bomb.One good bomb run = one dead enemy tank regiment.Once we get the soon to arrive apaches with 16 hellfires it will seal the deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Troop quality -_
> We have 11 dedicated mountain divisions,almost all created after 1962 and trained in the High altitude infantry school,one of the best in the world where USA,UK,Israeli,German and Russian forces too have taken training.We have fought in Kargil,live in Siachen and conduct daily ops in such conditions.Many of our mountain units are composed of natural mountain fighters from these areas like garhwal,gurkha,dogra,tibetan forces.Moreover you will also have to deal with Tibetan commandos who know the terrain like the back of their hand,hate you with a passion and will wreak havoc on your forces and supply lines.In 1962 you had the veterans of korea,ww2 and the civil war.Now we have the veterans.
> 
> _Airforce -_
> First of all you can only employ 30-40% of your airforce at most from the bases at Tibet and chengdu ,and they will be congested.
> 2nd ,all your main fighters ,except perhaps the J-11D lack OBOGs and will fly handicapped with limited sortie time,endurance,payload and performance.All our main fighters Su-30MKI,mirage-2000 and Mig-29s have OBOGs and will outclass yours.
> 3rd,our pilots have more flight hours than yours,especially the sukhoi pilots.Train with far more top quality airforces and have actual experience of high altitude aerial warfare in Kargil.
> 4rth,we have access to far better aerial reconaissance capability in the form of the Israeli Reccelite SAR pod on our sukhois which is used worldwide and unmatched by any equivalent except US products like DB-110.
> 5th,your jets will be taking off from the flat tibet plateau with little terrain cover and thus easily visible on our frontier radar systems.Our jets can operate from the hinterland behind mountainous cover and thus use terrain masking to effectively surprise your forces.We can also flank you from our airbases in Kashmir and Uttarakhand/himachal.
> 6th,we can operate on our side under the cover of our best AWACS -the phalcon.Whereas your jet KJ-2000 awacs can't operate at all from tibetan airbases due to altitude limitations.That is why you have had to substitute it with propeller driven ZDK-03 in tibet.Not only is it less capable than phalcon in electronic capability,its also based on a joke 1950s design propeller plane which will be a sitting duck in a high threat conventional environment.
> 
> _Navy - _
> Your weakest link.If war starts India can sink your oil tankers with impunity in the IOR.You will survive with your internal strategic reserves,but your export economy will crash.You have a debt-GDP ratio of 260% the highest in the world matching the USA.Your economy will collapse.What can China do to intervene in IOR?Very little atm .
> 
> Your casino carrier joke breaks down in exercises and hardly goes out to sea,if that and any of your surface ships show up IN can easily sink the flotilla with a three pronged attack from underwater,land based aircraft and missiles ,and our own surface ships with brahmos and klub.Andaman ,our unsinkable carrier will be the lynchpin of such a defense.Before you bring in your ASBM theory,not only will you have no way to identify and track moving Indian ships in the IOR like you can in SCS (with land based radars and aircraft)except satellites(which can only do limited surveillence,otherwise there would be no need for surveillence aircraft). Furthermore this ASBM u people talk about has never ever been tested except on a static target in the gobi target lol.If you were going to talk about a wonder weapon,you will have to do better than that.
> 
> Coming to submarines.Your few SSNs are extremely noisy and are routinely picked up by us.We have a data sharing arrangement with the USA on movement of chinese submarines in IOR to boost this further.On to your vast SSK fleet,Song class is hopelessly obsolete.Kilos and Song class do not have AIP and thus can't operate in faraway IOR as they would have to surface regularly to recharge batteries and be sitting ducks.That leaves 15 odd Yuan class submarines.These are both quiet and have AIP,but would be at the end of endurance to operate in IOR.It would thus be a one way trip for them.Unlike in peaceful patrols when they could replenish themselves at neutral ports and move at periscope depth in international waters when necessary,they will have to operate in hostile endurance with not enough endurance to make it back to china unless they could dock in a friendly port -Sri lanka and Bangladesh won't allow you as that will bring down indian assault and will stay neutral.If only you could go around the entire indian peninsula and somehow reach pakistan you can survive,you will have to do that in the teeth of the entire IN and move in front of its bases of both western and eastern commands.In any case you will be more busy reaching pakistan to survive than spending time in active patrolling.Without a real string of pearls on the ground with naval bases in bangladesh and sri lanka(and we checkmated you on both occasions) to help replenish your submarines they are thus toothless.Our latest P-8I and ATLAS sonars on our ships will be eagerly waiting.
> 
> As for ur own army -
> https://qz.com/174402/chinas-military-worries-that-its-one-child-recruits-are-wimps/




Well, by your own logic, all you have listed here are nothing more than "paper strength".

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Dungeness said:


> Well, by your own logic, all you have listed here are nothing more than "paper strength".



Nope,paper strength is formal comparison of armies without taking any other factors into account.This here is what is deployed on the ground and the hindered capability of yours to actually bring your formal strength to battle due to terrain.Also please, go ahead,i'm still waiting for a point by point rebuttal.We are so easy to defeat and a teach a lesson to by mighty PLA as you chinese posters keep reminding us in every thread,surely these points are trivial and can be countered easily.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

ChennaiDude said:


> Try it!..Talk is cheap like Chinese product....enough talk just do it..already!....This is not some copy and paste job..war needs balls and brain..which you dont have. I am sure in reality the generals of India and China know better, what the actual reality is. First control NK then we can talk.


You see the Indian is full chauvinism. Their act like bull charging forward with no tactics. They lack patience to do great things. There is a reason why India always lack behind China and get colonies by British and Persian Muslim for few hundred over years

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Tshering22

sinait said:


> There is no India or Hinduism 2500 years ago. The Buddha is said to be a Shakyan, born in Lumbini, inside modern day Nepal. We don't know who are the people populating the area the Buddha attained Enlightenment. Most probably they are East Asian or Tibeto-Burman as Buddhism is largely practiced by these people.
> Buddhism spread from Lumbini, inside modern day Nepal, by a Shakyan, the race of the Buddha.
> Unfortunately Shakya was invaded and its inhabitants massacred.
> Shakya is not India, so kindly refrain from stating the BS that Buddhism spread from India or from Indians.
> .


If you wish to twist history to discredit us, that's your problem. Not ours.

But yes, we don't hate China. Sure, you're a threat perception due to past misgivings but not a hated ideological enemy. 

But doesn't meant we will cower to select your friendship. It will be as equals in every way. No superiority complex and no inferiority complex either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

GURU DUTT said:


> wise guy bhudda was bor as sidhart to a so called hindu king get your facts right ,,,, but there is no such thing as Hindu its sanatan dharm people living on east side of river indus/sindhu were called Hindus by the persians and later we were called hindus try doing some research


Do not waste time exolaining history to revisionists. Remember they come from place where anything other than government narrative is punished with death and charges of treason.


----------



## idune

Janbaz Rao said:


> Update me too if
> View attachment 410347
> 
> What does imaginary half mean--BANGLADESH



not sure who that "imaginary half". If that was meant for Bangladesh, he has no idea that this half can break india down into pieces on its own.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

Beast said:


> You see the Indian is full chauvinism. Their act like bull charging forward with no tactics. They lack patience to do great things. There is a reason why India always lack behind China and get colonies by British and Persian Muslim for few hundred over years


We shall get south Tibet back this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

wanglaokan said:


> We shall get south Tibet back this time.
> 
> 
> Indians don't care their country, all they care is where to spend money wise.


What I believe is since India is so worry of chicken neck and they provoke the Chinese. Then Chinese will make this happen. China will attack this narrow neck and force Indian into armistice like how Israel cut Egypt from Sinai.

India need to accept every term China present to them to get back their north east territory.

Patience is the key point in this stand off. China is a responsible power that go thru all proper channel to settle any provoke dispute. Only an irresponsible and chavusim county like India will act irrational by thinking taking action will prove its capabilities.

It just a matter of when the preparation for war is ready. I will not even be surprised if Liaoning battle group will sail into Indian Ocean after Hong King port of call.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SingaporeGuy

I wish Singapore + Taiwan + China
can join forces to show some colours to india.

Maybe 20 years from now, lets keep believing.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ChennaiDude

Beast said:


> You see the Indian is full chauvinism. Their act like bull charging forward with no tactics. They lack patience to do great things. There is a reason why India always lack behind China and get colonies by British and Persian Muslim for few hundred over years



Is this a line from your little commie red book....India is what it is, it is very proud of its heritage, that includes all of the above...so whats your point.


----------



## Beast

aswin said:


> Typical Chinese shit


Post reported. @waz

I bet the smartphone or PC you used to access PDF is also made in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## sinait

Tshering22 said:


> If you wish to twist history to discredit us, that's your problem. Not ours.
> But yes, we don't hate China. Sure, you're a threat perception due to past misgivings but not a hated ideological enemy.
> But doesn't meant we will cower to select your friendship. It will be as equals in every way. No superiority complex and no inferiority complex either.


Cannot blame you for burying your head in the sand, "patriotic Indian".
Or else how to explain your forgetting your roots and allegiance to your colonizers.
Here is from your Indian dominated Wiki
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shakya
"The best-known Shakya was Siddhartha Gautama Shakya, who was the founder of Buddhism"
"Virudhaka, he invaded the Shakya territory, massacred them and annexed it."
So it is not wrong say that the present occupiers of the Buddha's land are the murderers of the Buddha and the Buddha's people based on Indian sources. 
Its just despicable that the Hindus decimated Shakya and now want to claim credit for Buddhism from the people that the Hindus massacred. Shamelessness of (some)Hindus knows no bounds.
And one don't have to be a Chinese to be disgusted with the Indians(from India, not Singapore Indians).
I got that after being on this forum for 2 years as I don't get to read all those obnoxious things about India in Singapore generally. 
I only known about this open defecation of 600 million Indians only 2 years ago and I had to clarify it with my Tamil friend who has a shop in Chennai because it is mind boggling. My friend too is disgusted with people in India, their filthy and bragging nature.
But I would exclude you from those abhorrent Indians, though I don't share your views.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Han Patriot

sinait said:


> Cannot blame you for burying your head in the sand, "patriotic Indian".
> Or else how to explain your forgetting your roots and allegiance to your colonizers.
> Here is from your Indian dominated Wiki
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shakya
> "The best-known Shakya was Siddhartha Gautama Shakya, who was the founder of Buddhism"
> "Virudhaka, he invaded the Shakya territory, massacred them and annexed it."
> So it is not wrong say that the present occupiers of the Buddha's land are the murderers of the Buddha and the Buddha's people based on Indian sources.
> Its just despicable that the Hindus decimated Shakya and now want to claim credit for Buddhism from the people that the Hindus massacred. Shamelessness of (some)Hindus knows no bounds.
> And one don't have to be a Chinese to be disgusted with the Indians(from India, not Singapore Indians).
> I got that after being on this forum for 2 years as I don't get to read all those obnoxious things about India in Singapore generally.
> I only known about this open defecation of 600 million Indians only 2 years ago and I had to clarify it with my Tamil friend who has a shop in Chennai because it is mind boggling. My friend too is disgusted with people in India, their filthy and bragging nature.
> But I would exclude you from those abhorrent Indians, though I don't share your views.
> .


I only drink mineral water in India. The hotel water has got some funny smell. And yes open defecation is a norm even with women, I saw an adult lady urinating in front of me, showing her dark..... it's so disgusting.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sinait

Han Patriot said:


> I only drink mineral water in India. The hotel water has got some funny smell. And yes open defecation is a norm even with women, I saw an adult lady urinating in front of me, showing her dark..... it's so disgusting.


I can feel your disgust just by reading. Imagine having to experience it.
My stomach churns, luckily its not dinner time.
Never knew the Indians are so obnoxious until I chance upon this forum.
That cow piss thing is also difficult to imagine. 
Its practiced by a major portion of the population kind of thing, not just a few nut jobs.
How did such a filthy, backward and superstitious country became Supa Powa in 2012?
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

psugumar said:


> After loosing half of your country you still say this ?


if you have your country other side or between Pak and afghanistan believe me you would have lost it too long ago. india didnt win anything they just attack when we were weak from inside and Pakistan didnt do it in 62.
we just proved you as nation we played better role but lessen learned about your low caste nature is exposed. Now try somthing funny


----------



## Tiqiu

Han Patriot said:


> I only drink mineral water in India. The hotel water has got some funny smell. And yes open defecation is a norm even with women, I saw an adult lady urinating in front of me, showing her dark..... it's so disgusting.


Same experience for me from my many trips to that "Incredible place" in the past.

I had to use bottled water even for brushing teeth in every hotel, including the Hilton at Church Gate. Even that is not safe given the empty bottles can be and will be re-used time after time.

Seeing lady urinating or pooing on the open field along roadside is not uncommon. I saw too many from may car journey Bangalore to Bellary and railway journey Vizag to barbil.

I only chose KFC or McDonalds if outside hotels. If none available in cities like Vizag, I only ate cup noddles from the Walmart and fresh fruit because of the reasons we all knew well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## spsk

Sheikh Rauf said:


> if you have your country other side or between Pak and afghanistan believe me you would have lost it too long ago. india didnt win anything they just attack when we were weak from inside and Pakistan didnt do it in 62.
> we just proved you as nation we played better role but lessen learned about your low caste nature is exposed. Now try somthing funny



From your comments,
"low caste ..." => No wonder you guys are hunted and killed all over the globe !
" hen we were weak " => You are Stupid. If you are week, We will definitely take $hit out of you.

Being funny has no issues, But I must ask you if you are born stupid.

I am always proud of my country, my religion and my caste. But I am sure , you are not. First respect yourself and your religion. Only then you can give the same respect to others.


----------



## Han Patriot

Tiqiu said:


> Same experience for me from my many trips to that "Incredible place" in the past.
> 
> I had to use bottled water even for brushing teeth in every hotel, including the Hilton at Church Gate. Even that is not safe given the empty bottles can be and will be re-used time after time.
> 
> Seeing lady urinating or pooing on the open field along roadside is not uncommon. I saw too many from may car journey Bangalore to Bellary and railway journey Vizag to barbil.
> 
> I only chose KFC or McDonalds if outside hotels. If none available in cities like Vizag, I only ate cup noddles from the Walmart and fresh fruit because of the reasons we all knew well.


I would still bath and brush my teeth in the hotel, but i won't drink the water, mine was clear colored but the taste was funny, I think they didn't even filter or treat it, just pump it out of the ground direct.

Their organizational abilities are truly horrendous, they can't even provide simple continuous piped water and yet they want to fight a war.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

Han Patriot said:


> I would still bath and brush my teeth in the hotel, but i won't drink the water, mine was clear colored but the taste was funny, I think they didn't even filter or treat it, just pump it out of the ground direct.
> 
> Their organizational abilities are truly horrendous, they can't even provide simple continuous piped water and yet they want to fight a war.


You're brave.my buddy used bottle water to wash Hair

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shjliu

Jlaw said:


> You're brave.my buddy used bottle water to wash Hair


wow, how many bottles used for washing hair ?


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

psugumar said:


> From your comments,
> "low caste ..." => No wonder you guys are hunted and killed all over the globe !
> " hen we were weak " => You are Stupid. If you are week, We will definitely take $hit out of you.
> 
> Being funny has no issues, But I must ask you if you are born stupid.
> 
> I am always proud of my country, my religion and my caste. But I am sure , you are not. First respect yourself and your religion. Only then you can give the same respect to others.


I was absolutely right about low cast one answered belong to that clan 
A country which killing human over cow and the terrorist PM who been called stupid pm on world's net belong to ur clan if u still wanna be in love stay that way a stupid remain stupid it's on smart people not to be provoked by unethical stupid question.


----------



## spsk

Sheikh Rauf said:


> I was absolutely right about low cast one answered belong to that clan
> A country which killing human over cow and the terrorist PM who been called stupid pm on world's net belong to ur clan if u still wanna be in love stay that way a stupid remain stupid it's on smart people not to be provoked by unethical stupid question.



Look at the smart Person and the Smart country , so much concerned about my PM. your PM holding tissue to wipe *** of Chinese and American presidents for getting loans to run the country. I cannot talk to any fools like you


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

psugumar said:


> Look at the smart Person and the Smart country , so much concerned about my PM. your PM holding tissue to wipe *** of Chinese and American presidents for getting loans to run the country. I cannot talk to any fools like you


U sud be thankful to to us who let u speak on our form other person like u ignored by his own family 
Truth hurts isn't 
Terrorist country with terrorist PM who be called and acceped as stupid pm of world aswell hey did I tell I about the rape capital yet.
Most dangerous country is india for women 72 million female infants killed by their own families wow.. and believe me I give a flying f&#* about ur country as long as stupid like u stay away from our matters.


----------



## Devil Soul

*Warnings of a ‘chance of war’ between India and China as nuclear rivals face off*
JULY 17, 201712:37AM

Video
Image




0:00
/
0:36




*Photos Suggest China Military Buildup in South China Sea*













Benedict Brooknews.com.au@BenedictBrook





Share on Facebook
Share on Twitter
Share on Google+
Share on Reddit
Email a friend
ASK most people to name a current crisis between nuclear armed states and North Korea and the US’ rapidly worsening relations would come to mind.

But there’s another skirmish happening between two nuclear nations and both have far more fully functioning missiles, poised and ready to fire, than Kim Jong-un could even dream off.

Ten thousand feet above sea level, in the sub zero cold of the Himalayas, things could be about to turn hot.

Since mid-June, Chinese and Indian soldiers have lined up “eyeball to eyeball” on the remote Doklam plateau. In recent days, more troops have been sent to the frontline.

Currently it’s a nonlethal battle of platitudes at altitude, but commentators in China have warned, “there could be a chance of war”.

And that’s not a great prospect, given India is thought to have more than 100 nuclear tipped missiles while China’s warheads could total more than 250.

The flashpoint between the two seems mundane ——the building of a new road on the Chinese controlled, but disputed, plateau. But the last time the two went to war, half a century ago, it was also over a road.

There is now said to be “complete stalemate” in the confrontation.





China and India acre wrangling over road access to a remote Himalayan plateau. AP Photo/Andy Wong, File)Source:AP

CONFLICT AT THE CHICKEN NECK


China and India have regularly come to blows on their 4000km long and infuriatingly ill-defined border. Remote and treacherous, few people live in these disrupted areas. But any moves to tame them such as, say, through the building of a road to make access easier, immediately risks a conflict.

The current anger kicked off in an area close to what India calls the “chicken neck” — a thin stretch of land that is the only direct link to country’s isolated north east.

Directly to the north is China, peering down from the mountains, covetous for some of the land it overlooks.

In early June, China commenced construction of a new road leading to the Doklam plateau, a disputed area it currently administers. It is close to the chicken neck at the so-called “tri junction” where its frontier meets both India and the tiny mountain kingdom of Bhutan.





India is concerned by any Chinese move to consolidate its control in area close to the “chicken neck” — a thin strip of land that is the only direct route to the country’s north east.Source:Supplied

China accuses Indian troops stationed in Bhutan — which only has a small army and relies militarily on India — from straying across the frontier to prevent the road’s construction.

On Monday, China’s state news agency, Xinhua, said the Indian military’s “trespass into Chinese territory is a blatant infringement on China’s sovereignty”.

However, Bhutan says it is the rightful owner of the plateau.

While Bhutan is part of the stoush, the real battle of wills is between China and India which cite different treaties to back up their various claims to land along the frontier.

And these are no mere scraps of mountain here and there. India claims 250,000 square kilometres of Chinese controlled land while China says 550,000km sq of Indian administered land should belong to them.





The face-off is taking place between nuclear armed China and India on the border of Bhutan, one of the most peaceful nations on earth.Source:istock

LINE OF ACTUAL CONTROL

“The failure to demarcate the China-India border has led to overlapping perceptions of where the so-called Line of Actual Control lies, guaranteeing rival border patrols will run into each other and force the issue,” Tsering Topgyal, an international relations expert at the University of Birmingham wrote in The Conversation in 2014.

On Tuesday, the Times of India said around 300-400 Indian troops were “eyeball to eyeball” with China in a “non-aggressive confrontation” but thousands more soldiers from both sides are close by. A further 2500 Indian troops has now been stationed in India’s Sikkim province, the province next to the tri point.





A Chinese and Indian soldier at the Nathu La border crossing between India and China in India's northeastern Sikkim state. Picture: AFP.Source:AFP

‘GRAVE SITUATION’

The Indian External Affairs Ministry has justified the build up, saying a 2012 agreement meant the frontier at the tri-junction would be finalised between the three countries. Any attempt to unilaterally determine the tri-junction points is a “violation of this understanding”, the statement said, reported the Hindustan Times.

India sees the road as China asserting sovereignty.

Last week, China’s ambassador to New Delhi, Luo Zhaohui, said the situation was “grave” and Indian troops should “unconditionally pull back to the Indian side”.

“India, who calls Bhutan an ‘ally’, said it had intervened on behalf of its neighbour, yet the true subtext is the South Asian giant wants to maintain and expand regional hegemony” thundered Xinhua.

But India might scoff at China lecturing it on regional hegemony.

Beijing has been widening its influence across the Indian subcontinent, funding big infrastructure projects in Pakistan, Bangladesh and Sri Lanka.

A maritime analyst said Delhi is increasingly worried.





An Indian Agni-IV missile which is capable of delivering a one-tonne nuclear warhead anywhere in China. Picture AFP PHOTO / FILES / RAVEENDRANSource:AFP

“That means India is in some ways going to be surrounded by Chinese infrastructure projects. The fear is these Chinese ports could later be used for maritime and naval deployments,” Abhijit Singh of the Observer Research Foundation told the ABC.

In 1962, China and India’s border brinkmanship tipped over into war. More than 700 Chinese troops and 4000 Indian soldiers died before Beijing declared a ceasefire and victory.

That dispute began with the building of a Chinese road on disputed land but much farther west in Kashmir.

Earlier this month, China’s Global Times cited domestic security experts as saying that “there could be a chance of war if the recent conflict between China and India is not handled properly.

“China will resolutely defend its territory and safeguard the border.”

But when it comes to the border squabble close to the chicken’s neck, India is itself playing chicken.

Indian defence minister Arun Jaitley has a dark warning for China.

“The situation in 1962 was different and India of 2017 is different.”

The main difference is the India of 1962 did not have an arsenal of nuclear weapons. It has them now.

http://www.news.com.au/world/asia/w...f/news-story/325ace8a2957aeb6a3634db44a4c12e9


----------



## 52051

Hmmm, in 1950, the US is the only one in the world who have nukes, and that fact dont prevent China enter Korea war.

In 1960s, both France and US have nukes, but the fact dont prevent China from sending over 300,000 PLA soldiers to support North Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Han Patriot

The Indians are already showing signs of caving in...let's see how it goes. They know they can't win in a conventional war.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Beast

If China really wants to threaten India Chicken neck, Doklam plateau is not even the best strategic place. It shall be the very tip of of the chicken neck. 

Indian this time over react and give themselves trouble. CPC are thinking whether this war shall be limited border skirmish or complete solved border issue by cutting off Indian chicken neck and force India into armistice. They even contemplate asking Pakistan side to solved their kashmir issue once and for all with two way attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## gslv mk3

Lots of hot air coming from the Chinese side...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

Rollno21 said:


> 道路不会建成，休息，你可以想象和哭泣。没有人在乎


War is coming soon. Its all depend on India response.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

In 1990s

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

Rollno21 said:


> 道路不会建成，休息，你可以想象和哭泣。没有人在乎


Bro, your mandarin grammar sucks, don't just use google translate.






New live fire drill few days ago, you can see the new AH-4 deployed, MLRS with 400km max range. New Z-18 also tested in 2015, first heavy helicopter tested above Mt. Everest. They use Z-18A to transport AH-4 howitzers. You also see the new bunker busting missiles, and it's laser guided, the last minute shows it going into the bunker.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Thəorətic Muslim

52051 said:


> Hmmm, in 1950, the US is the only one in the world who have nukes, and that fact dont prevent China enter Korea war.
> 
> In 1960s, both France and US have nukes, but the fact dont prevent China from sending over 300,000 PLA soldiers to support North Vietnam.



The Soviet Nuclear umbrella offered China the protection it needed. The sino-soviet split was 1961? 1964 the Chinese had a nuclear design tested. Late 60's a hydro-test, the advancement suggests the weapons were already available long before their official test.



Beast said:


> Indian this time over react and give themselves trouble. CPC are thinking whether this war shall be limited border skirmish or complete solved border issue by cutting off Indian chicken neck and force India into armistice. They even contemplate asking Pakistan side to solved their kashmir issue once and for all with two way attack.



A limited skirmish will be in the East, any involvement with Pakistan or Chinese Troops marching into Kashmir isn't going to be that.

There at 500,000+ Indian military and paramilitary in Kashmir, Pakistan is too engaged with operations in the west and south.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

No war .Situation will continue until the clearing of internal politics by Xi


----------



## turbofan7a

This is like a shouting match but only the chinese are shouting and the winner gets a sore throat!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

If a society can't even protect free love, which is the basic human right. What can you expect from it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Narendra Trump said:


> you guys should from us how to give them a reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155121731757663


We are more greedy.  We want to settle border issue once and for all using this opportunity. Big war needs long planning  Lobbing a few strike is not what we want to achieve.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

*Guys ... please calm down! All of You.

No war-mongering or calling for aggression will be allowed especially not by spreading faked news !*

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SingaporeGuy

time to put awacs patrol and s400 at indian border, chinese radar close enough to track all airplanes entering and leaving delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

SingaporeGuy said:


> time to put awacs patrol and s400 at indian border, chinese radar close enough to track all airplanes entering and leaving delhi


They already did that, KJ-500 have deployed at Tibet near Sino-India border

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 帅的一匹

SingaporeGuy said:


> time to put awacs patrol and s400 at indian border, chinese radar close enough to track all airplanes entering and leaving delhi


We won't use Russian weapon to deal with them, or they will say it's no fair.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Devil Soul said:


> *Warnings of a ‘chance of war’ between India and China as nuclear rivals face off*
> JULY 17, 201712:37AM
> 
> Video
> Image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0:00
> /
> 0:36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Photos Suggest China Military Buildup in South China Sea*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benedict Brooknews.com.au@BenedictBrook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Share on Facebook
> Share on Twitter
> Share on Google+
> Share on Reddit
> Email a friend
> ASK most people to name a current crisis between nuclear armed states and North Korea and the US’ rapidly worsening relations would come to mind.
> 
> But there’s another skirmish happening between two nuclear nations and both have far more fully functioning missiles, poised and ready to fire, than Kim Jong-un could even dream off.
> 
> Ten thousand feet above sea level, in the sub zero cold of the Himalayas, things could be about to turn hot.
> 
> Since mid-June, Chinese and Indian soldiers have lined up “eyeball to eyeball” on the remote Doklam plateau. In recent days, more troops have been sent to the frontline.
> 
> Currently it’s a nonlethal battle of platitudes at altitude, but commentators in China have warned, “there could be a chance of war”.
> 
> And that’s not a great prospect, given India is thought to have more than 100 nuclear tipped missiles while China’s warheads could total more than 250.
> 
> The flashpoint between the two seems mundane ——the building of a new road on the Chinese controlled, but disputed, plateau. But the last time the two went to war, half a century ago, it was also over a road.
> 
> There is now said to be “complete stalemate” in the confrontation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China and India acre wrangling over road access to a remote Himalayan plateau. AP Photo/Andy Wong, File)Source:AP
> 
> CONFLICT AT THE CHICKEN NECK
> 
> 
> China and India have regularly come to blows on their 4000km long and infuriatingly ill-defined border. Remote and treacherous, few people live in these disrupted areas. But any moves to tame them such as, say, through the building of a road to make access easier, immediately risks a conflict.
> 
> The current anger kicked off in an area close to what India calls the “chicken neck” — a thin stretch of land that is the only direct link to country’s isolated north east.
> 
> Directly to the north is China, peering down from the mountains, covetous for some of the land it overlooks.
> 
> In early June, China commenced construction of a new road leading to the Doklam plateau, a disputed area it currently administers. It is close to the chicken neck at the so-called “tri junction” where its frontier meets both India and the tiny mountain kingdom of Bhutan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India is concerned by any Chinese move to consolidate its control in area close to the “chicken neck” — a thin strip of land that is the only direct route to the country’s north east.Source:Supplied
> 
> China accuses Indian troops stationed in Bhutan — which only has a small army and relies militarily on India — from straying across the frontier to prevent the road’s construction.
> 
> On Monday, China’s state news agency, Xinhua, said the Indian military’s “trespass into Chinese territory is a blatant infringement on China’s sovereignty”.
> 
> However, Bhutan says it is the rightful owner of the plateau.
> 
> While Bhutan is part of the stoush, the real battle of wills is between China and India which cite different treaties to back up their various claims to land along the frontier.
> 
> And these are no mere scraps of mountain here and there. India claims 250,000 square kilometres of Chinese controlled land while China says 550,000km sq of Indian administered land should belong to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The face-off is taking place between nuclear armed China and India on the border of Bhutan, one of the most peaceful nations on earth.Source:istock
> 
> LINE OF ACTUAL CONTROL
> 
> “The failure to demarcate the China-India border has led to overlapping perceptions of where the so-called Line of Actual Control lies, guaranteeing rival border patrols will run into each other and force the issue,” Tsering Topgyal, an international relations expert at the University of Birmingham wrote in The Conversation in 2014.
> 
> On Tuesday, the Times of India said around 300-400 Indian troops were “eyeball to eyeball” with China in a “non-aggressive confrontation” but thousands more soldiers from both sides are close by. A further 2500 Indian troops has now been stationed in India’s Sikkim province, the province next to the tri point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Chinese and Indian soldier at the Nathu La border crossing between India and China in India's northeastern Sikkim state. Picture: AFP.Source:AFP
> 
> ‘GRAVE SITUATION’
> 
> The Indian External Affairs Ministry has justified the build up, saying a 2012 agreement meant the frontier at the tri-junction would be finalised between the three countries. Any attempt to unilaterally determine the tri-junction points is a “violation of this understanding”, the statement said, reported the Hindustan Times.
> 
> India sees the road as China asserting sovereignty.
> 
> Last week, China’s ambassador to New Delhi, Luo Zhaohui, said the situation was “grave” and Indian troops should “unconditionally pull back to the Indian side”.
> 
> “India, who calls Bhutan an ‘ally’, said it had intervened on behalf of its neighbour, yet the true subtext is the South Asian giant wants to maintain and expand regional hegemony” thundered Xinhua.
> 
> But India might scoff at China lecturing it on regional hegemony.
> 
> Beijing has been widening its influence across the Indian subcontinent, funding big infrastructure projects in Pakistan, Bangladesh and Sri Lanka.
> 
> A maritime analyst said Delhi is increasingly worried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Indian Agni-IV missile which is capable of delivering a one-tonne nuclear warhead anywhere in China. Picture AFP PHOTO / FILES / RAVEENDRANSource:AFP
> 
> “That means India is in some ways going to be surrounded by Chinese infrastructure projects. The fear is these Chinese ports could later be used for maritime and naval deployments,” Abhijit Singh of the Observer Research Foundation told the ABC.
> 
> In 1962, China and India’s border brinkmanship tipped over into war. More than 700 Chinese troops and 4000 Indian soldiers died before Beijing declared a ceasefire and victory.
> 
> That dispute began with the building of a Chinese road on disputed land but much farther west in Kashmir.
> 
> Earlier this month, China’s Global Times cited domestic security experts as saying that “there could be a chance of war if the recent conflict between China and India is not handled properly.
> 
> “China will resolutely defend its territory and safeguard the border.”
> 
> But when it comes to the border squabble close to the chicken’s neck, India is itself playing chicken.
> 
> Indian defence minister Arun Jaitley has a dark warning for China.
> 
> “The situation in 1962 was different and India of 2017 is different.”
> 
> The main difference is the India of 1962 did not have an arsenal of nuclear weapons. It has them now.
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/world/asia/w...f/news-story/325ace8a2957aeb6a3634db44a4c12e9


How many fronts will PR China open? 

One against India, one against Vietnam, one against Japan, one against the Korean peninsula! 

Are they not stretching their forces too much?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SingaporeGuy

wanglaokan said:


> We won't use Russian weapon to deal with them, or they will say it's no fair.



alot of chinese territories have been lost through history!

还我河山!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## turbofan7a

Beast said:


> Another miserable attempt by Indian spreading lies. Next time maybe I can teach you India history.



first learn chinese history.


----------



## Beast

SarthakGanguly said:


> How many fronts will PR China open?
> 
> One against India, one against Vietnam, one against Japan, one against the Korean peninsula!
> 
> Are they not stretching their forces too much?


Currently there is only one front. The others has no worry. You see Japan as a bitter rival but still join China OBOR. The japanese are smart. They advise India not to join but they themselves join OBOR. Then they join India war exercise on pretext of supporting India in events of war but actuallly will do nothing to help besides being a big cheerleader to encourage India.

I pity India being taken a ride by Japanese.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 帅的一匹

SingaporeGuy said:


> alot of chinese territories have been lost through history!
> 
> 还我河山!


We have enough confidence to deal with Bharat.



Beast said:


> Currently there is only one front. The others has no worry. You see Japan as a bitter rival but still join China OBOR. The japanese are smart. They advise India not to join but they themselves join OBOR. Then they join India war exercise on pretext of supporting India in events of war but actuallly will do nothing to help besides being a big cheerleader to encourage India.
> 
> I pity India being taken a ride by Japanese.


Modi is not clever.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

wanglaokan said:


> We have enough confidence to deal with Barat.
> 
> 
> Modi is no clever.


Abe is the shrewd one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SingaporeGuy

SarthakGanguly said:


> How many fronts will PR China open?
> 
> One against India, one against Vietnam, one against Japan, one against the Korean peninsula!
> 
> Are they not stretching their forces too much?



China never lost a war since 1949

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

SingaporeGuy said:


> China never lost a war since 1949


Not even a conflict

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

I predict war after the 19th Party Congress If India doesn't backdown by then.

China needs a war to speed up its all-round modernization drive, especially in the military field.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SingaporeGuy

u all should see the west double standards.

USA also will try to play asian against each other.

Because it knows it cannot sustain political will to fight a war, the deficits also keep increasing, the USA military buildup is financially untenable, it is spending money it doesnt have on paper or in real life.

end of the day, double standards is shown when they fly their spy aircraft next to hainan island and then complains when china goes into pacific ocean

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

cirr said:


> I predict war after the 19th Party Congress If India doesn't backdown by then.
> 
> China needs a war to speed up its all-round modernization drive, especially in the military field.


It will speed the development of our army and more investment in R&D.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> I predict war after the 19th Party Congress If India doesn't backdown by then.
> 
> China needs a war to speed up its all-round modernization drive, especially in the military field.


It will be a 4 dimensional war if really started. 

Gulf War I & II is only 3D. A new era of military warfare will be unveil.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## turbofan7a

wanglaokan said:


> Find me a video of Chinese caste of same type, you try to avoid questioning by lie.
> 
> 
> Find me a video of Chinese caste of same type, you try to avoid questioning by lie.



Looks like the article posted hit you hard and was like seeing a mirror.


----------



## KRAIT

Keyboard warriors' war is the only war that is going to happen. Nothing else. 

Both countries are mature enough to avoid wars as they have other priorities.


----------



## Beast

turbofan7a said:


> In humilation you do not want to talk about the chinese caste system.


Becos there is no, even in the first place. 



KRAIT said:


> Keyboard warriors' war is the only war that is going to happen. Nothing else.
> 
> Both countries are mature enough to avoid wars as they have other priorities.


Yes, I hope Indian troops will withdraw back to their original place soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

KRAIT said:


> Keyboard warriors' war is the only war that is going to happen. Nothing else.
> 
> Both countries are mature enough to avoid wars as they have other priorities.


Not so easy this time. I'm not optimistic about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KRAIT

Beast said:


> Becos there is no, even in the first place.
> 
> 
> Yes, I hope Indian troops will withdraw back to their original place soon.


Hehehe...no we won't. THe soldiers will play Chinese Checkers. 



wanglaokan said:


> Not so easy this time. I'm not optimistic about it.


Hope is the best thing in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

wanglaokan said:


> Not so easy this time. I'm not optimistic about it.


Let's watch the good show and have popcorns

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

KRAIT said:


> Hehehe...no we won't. THe soldiers will play Chinese Checkers.
> 
> 
> Hope is the best thing in the world.


Long time confrontation is expected

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

wanglaokan said:


> Long time confrontation is expected


Yeah. Thats a possiblity.


----------



## Super Falcon

Given a history of Indian mentality poking nose on other problems issues if u look a list of South East Asia problem u get one common countries hand in all issues of South East Asia it's India

Kashmir
West pakistan
Sikim 
Afghanistan
Tibet 
It means issue is with India China and Pak should settle this matter once it for all

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arsalan 345

grave situation on the border.china preparing for a war.india must prepare itself.chinese live drills were impressive.i think there is no solution for this standoff.all diplomatic channels are failed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dray

Han Patriot said:


> The Indians are already showing signs of caving in...let's see how it goes. They know they can't win in a conventional war.





Beast said:


> If China really wants to threaten India Chicken neck, Doklam plateau is not even the best strategic place. It shall be the very tip of of the chicken neck.
> 
> Indian this time over react and give themselves trouble. CPC are thinking whether this war shall be limited border skirmish or complete solved border issue by cutting off Indian chicken neck and force India into armistice. They even contemplate asking Pakistan side to solved their kashmir issue once and for all with two way attack.





SingaporeGuy said:


> China never lost a war since 1949

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

India is in jitters, Ajit Doval would put forward New Delhi's position before his Chinese counterparts later this month.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

SingaporeGuy said:


> China never lost a war since 1949


How come South Korea exists then? 
Or RoC?
Or Vietnam?



Beast said:


> Currently there is only one front. The others has no worry. You see Japan as a bitter rival but still join China OBOR. The japanese are smart. They advise India not to join but they themselves join OBOR. Then they join India war exercise on pretext of supporting India in events of war but actuallly will do nothing to help besides being a big cheerleader to encourage India.
> 
> I pity India being taken a ride by Japanese.


India has no choice. Japan has a sea to save them. They can take some risks. 
Himalayas are not that good an obstacle today.

So, I assume, PR China is going to thin the other fronts to reinforce the one with India. 

1. Don't you think other nations will get emboldened by it?
2. When India is attacked (I know PR China eventually will), don't you think the other nations will be more interested to get together and drag the US into the conflict?
3. Do you genuinely think that the PR Chinese forces can conquer all of India and/or force a regime change here? When it comes to culture, self esteem and honor, we are as emotional as a Pakistani is to his watan/faith.
If your answer is no, what is the objective that the PLA will likely pursue?
4. Since nukes are likely to be used, do you still think PLA will engage IA militarily?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## terranMarine

SarthakGanguly said:


> How come South Korea exists then?
> Or RoC?
> Or Vietnam?



How come South Korea exists?  What does it have to do with China? Do you even know the history? 
A division of North & South was created because USA and USSR influence right after the end of WW2 all due to the Cold War mentality. It has nothing to do with China, i guess in India they teach you sh!t thus the world sees Hindus as less intelligent. If you meant the Korean War well China certainly didn't lose. DPRK initiated the war for unification, had trouble fighting 17 countries so China entered the war. The war never ended and both sides are basically still in a state of war as of today. So how can China have lost the damn war?  There was no victor BUT we achieved a strategic win from China's point of view. We made sure DPRK is still here today.

To make the silly claim China lost The Korean War is like saying USA lost The Vietnam War when everybody knows the Yankees simply abandoned the war after fighting 20 years and no sight of winning. Without China's assistance the Yankees wouldn't have stumbled upon such fierce resistance.

Next The China - Vietnam War was not an act of hostile takeover. China never wanted to attack VN, but since VN and Cambodia were at war and VN was invading Cambodia, we entered the war with less troops. Again China achieved strategic victory against VN because a lot of damage was done to them  , the objective wasn't even conquering VN but to make them stop the war against Cambodia. Yes we didn't succeed but certainly not lost the war. Eventually VN illegally occupied Cambodia, USA punished VN severely with International Sanctions crippling VN's economy for a long time.  So who is the loser?

I wasn't aware PRC lost to ROC or did you mean ROC still exists today so PRC lost? What kind of a dumb logic is that? It is the PRC who is in control of the HUGE landmass while ROC is only controlling an island. 
I know logic and math can be very difficult for Hindus. It's like saying Donald Trump who owns the Trump Tower, many luxurious Trump hotels but not owning a small B&B hotel. Almost every country on this planet points PRC = China only a couple of countries view ROC as China. Yes the war between PRC and ROC also never ended but comparing between these two it's obvious PRC has the biggest assets, biggest landmass, more populous and the funny thing is ROC is helping PRC to become even greater as they make lots of contributions to Mainland.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## T-Rex

Beast said:


> If China really wants to threaten India Chicken neck, Doklam plateau is not even the best strategic place. It shall be the very tip of of the chicken neck.
> 
> Indian this time over react and give themselves trouble. CPC are thinking whether this war shall be limited border skirmish or complete solved border issue by cutting off Indian chicken neck and force India into armistice. They even contemplate asking Pakistan side to solved their kashmir issue once and for all with two way attack.


*
China should establish border with BD. This will permanently dampen india's war mongering against China and her other neighbours. As for Pakistan they don't have the record of standing up to the occasion. Most probably they will act like Field Marshal Ayub did in 1962.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neem456

Beast said:


> War is coming soon. Its all depend on India response.



We already gave our response and we are not retreating.
We are waiting for war from more than a month. Chinese were giving the excuse of malabar exercise, even that is over now.
What more excuses you want, grow some balls this time ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

SarthakGanguly said:


> How many fronts will PR China open?
> 
> One against India, one against Vietnam, one against Japan, one against the Korean peninsula!
> 
> Are they not stretching their forces too much?


*
China stretching herself too much, India should be happy, don't you think so? Why is it that I get the feeling that instead of being happy india is showing signs of doing it in her pants?*


----------



## Skies

Wishing a BD-China border....and access to the Bay of Bengal....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

T-Rex said:


> I get the feeling


I don't know how you get your feelings, man.


----------



## T-Rex

Skies said:


> Wishing a BD-China border....and access to the Bay of Bengal....


*
Good prospect for BD and China!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

terranMarine said:


> How come South Korea exists?  What does it have to do with China? Do you even know the history?
> A division of North & South was created because USA and USSR influence right after the end of WW2 all due to the Cold War mentality. It has nothing to do with China, i guess in India they teach you sh!t thus the world sees Hindus as less intelligent. If you meant the Korean War well China certainly didn't lose. DPRK initiated the war for unification, had trouble fighting 17 countries so China entered the war. The war never ended and both sides are basically still in a state of war as of today. So how can China have lost the damn war?  There was no victor BUT we achieved a strategic win from China's point of view. We made sure DPRK is still here today.
> 
> To make the silly claim China lost The Korean War is like saying USA lost The Vietnam War when everybody knows the Yankees simply abandoned the war after fighting 20 years and no sight of winning. Without China's assistance the Yankees wouldn't have stumbled upon such fierce resistance.
> 
> Next The China - Vietnam War was not an act of hostile takeover. China never wanted to attack VN, but since VN and Cambodia were at war and VN was invading Cambodia, we entered the war with less troops. Again China achieved strategic victory against VN because a lot of damage was done to them  , the objective wasn't even conquering VN but to make them stop the war against Cambodia. Yes we didn't succeed but certainly not lost the war. Eventually VN illegally occupied Cambodia, USA punished VN severely with International Sanctions crippling VN's economy for a long time.  So who is the loser?
> 
> I wasn't aware PRC lost to ROC or did you mean ROC still exists today so PRC lost? What kind of a dumb logic is that? It is the PRC who is in control of the HUGE landmass while ROC is only controlling an island.
> I know logic and math can be very difficult for Hindus. It's like saying Donald Trump who owns the Trump Tower, many luxurious Trump hotels but not owning a small B&B hotel. Almost every country on this planet points PRC = China only a couple of countries view ROC as China. Yes the war between PRC and ROC also never ended but comparing between these two it's obvious PRC has the biggest assets, biggest landmass, more populous and the funny thing is ROC is helping PRC to become even greater as they make lots of contributions to Mainland.


A lot of chest thumpings and PR China stronk! 

Let me sum up what you wrote.

i. DPRK exists - PR China successful. But the objective of the Chinese offensives was to evict the Americans/South Koreans. Farthest you got was Busan.
*VERDICT- tactical stalemate, strategic failure.
*
ii. The US did not 'lose' the Vietnam war - Nope. They lost it. Tactically they were winning when on the ground. But it counts as a decisive strategic defeat - especially when RoV fell.

iii. Vietnam war - PR China wanted Vietnam to adhere to its diktats. Vietnam refused. PR China invaded and got grounded down. Casualties and damage was done to both sides, that alone can't count as a victory/defeat. In the end, PR China did not meet its objectives (of pressuring Vietnam to do PR China's bidding). They don't toe your line to this day.
*VERDICT - tactical stalemate, Pyrrhic local tactical victory, operational failure, strategic failure
*
iv. PRC wanted/WANTS to rule all of the subcontinent of China. But is unable to evict/bring RoC into the fold entirely. Diplomatically PRC has done well in this case. But militarily, PRC has not been successful in finishing the job.
*VERDICT: Tactical and operational victory, Partial Strategic victory
*
v (additional). PR Chinese invasion of India,62
Major success in NEFA, ground to halt in Ladakh near Chusul, heavy losses to both sides, 'voluntary withdrawal'. But India, like Vietnam, refused to cooperate even in future. India pushed to Soviet arms, Indian military buildup. PR China starts 'cultural' revolutions.
VERDICT: Tactical, operational victory. Strategic defeat.

In short, it is clear that the PR Chinese actually only had some measure of long term strategic victory when fighting against fellow Chinese. I admit, you are probably good in Civil war, but against other nations - don't you think that even the recent history shows that you should not try out misadventures? Even against small nations (Bhutan/Nepal/Mongolia/Vietnam/Philippines)?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

SarthakGanguly said:


> A lot of chest thumpings and PR China stronk!
> 
> Let me sum up what you wrote.
> 
> i. DPRK exists - PR China successful. But the objective of the Chinese offensives was to evict the Americans/South Koreans. Farthest you got was Busan.
> *VERDICT- tactical stalemate, strategic failure.
> *
> ii. The US did not 'lose' the Vietnam war - Nope. They lost it. Tactically they were winning when on the ground. But it counts as a decisive strategic defeat - especially when RoV fell.
> 
> iii. Vietnam war - PR China wanted Vietnam to adhere to its diktats. Vietnam refused. PR China invaded and got grounded down. Casualties and damage was done to both sides, that alone can't count as a victory/defeat. In the end, PR China did not meet its objectives (of pressuring Vietnam to do PR China's bidding). They don't toe your line to this day.
> *VERDICT - tactical stalemate, Pyrrhic local tactical victory, operational failure, strategic failure
> *
> iv. PRC wanted/WANTS to rule all of the subcontinent of China. But is unable to evict/bring RoC into the fold entirely. Diplomatically PRC has done well in this case. But militarily, PRC has not been successful in finishing the job.
> *VERDICT: Tactical and operational victory, Partial Strategic victory
> *
> v (additional). PR Chinese invasion of India,62
> Major success in NEFA, ground to halt in Ladakh near Chusul, heavy losses to both sides, 'voluntary withdrawal'. But India, like Vietnam, refused to cooperate even in future. India pushed to Soviet arms, Indian military buildup. PR China starts 'cultural' revolutions.
> VERDICT: Tactical, operational victory. Strategic defeat.
> 
> In short, it is clear that the PR Chinese actually only had some measure of long term strategic victory when fighting against fellow Chinese. I admit, you are probably good in Civil war, but against other nations - don't you think that even the recent history shows that you should not try our misadventures? Even against small nations (Bhutan/Nepal/Mongolia/Vietnam/Philippines)?


I am lazy to corrrect you, but I realize you fail to admit India lost 4000 soldiers. How many Chinese POWs did you get? How many Chinese killed? The main objective was to stop India's advancement policy in Tibetan region, it did stopped India from moving forward, peaceful until today with all our claims intact except AP which we couldn't hold due to logistical issues and which India hurriedly scampered back like dogs to occupy once we leave. We could have killed more had we wanted to. Aksai Chin is still Chinese until today, Pakistan saw the Chinese victory as potential for alliance, due to this reason, we settled our borders, built an alliance which lasted to this day. With Pakistani help, we normalize relations with US, and this created today's China, integrated to the international economic system, having access the best civilian technologies and yes vast new markets.

As for the other strategic failures, I am lazy to say it, but last I checked, SU didn't help Vietnam when we attacked them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Han Patriot said:


> With Pakistani help, we normalize relations with US, and this created today's China, integrated to the international economic system, having access the best civilian technologies and yes vast new markets.
> 
> As for the other strategic failures, I am lazy to say it, but last I checked, SU didn't help Vietnam when we attacked them.


Yes, diplomatically you have done well with the US and Pakistan. I am talking about military misadventures.

Yes, SU did not directly intervene. But Vietnam was able to halt the PRC offensive on their own. Or if you like - the PRC stopped on their own and withdrew. Same as they withdrew 'on their own' from Busan/Pusan back to the frontier. Perhaps some superior tactical move the world does not know about?


----------



## Han Patriot

SarthakGanguly said:


> Yes, diplomatically you have done well with the US and Pakistan. I am talking about military misadventures.
> 
> Yes, SU did not directly intervene. But Vietnam was able to halt the PRC offensive on their own. Or if you like - the PRC stopped on their own and withdrew. Same as they withdrew 'on their own' from Busan/Pusan back to the frontier. Perhaps some superior tactical move the world does not know about?



I would say it was a strategic stalemate, we demonstrated that we can invade Vietnam and prove to the world SU was a paper tiger but otoh we still couldn't prevent Vietnam from withdrawing from Cambodia. This incident seriously dented Soviet prestige, to be fair, Soviet was falling apart anyway.

For Korea, it was not about Chinese troops invading Korea, it was to prevent America from invading Korea, up to Chinese borders. We had no bombers and no nukes, yet we didn't give a fck and continued anyway, the human cost was huge, but strategically it kept America to SK and not proceed further for the last 50 years. You need to understand all military actions are due to strategic reasons. You must comprehend the strategic implications before saying these were 'misadventures'. Chinese don't attack without calculating the odds. Ever since 1949, China had never lost a single war and most achieved their strategic outcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

neem456 said:


> We already gave our response and we are not retreating.
> We are waiting for war from more than a month. Chinese were giving the excuse of malabar exercise, even that is over now.
> What more excuses you want, grow some balls this time ?


 
You will get it soon. Don't be too impatient. Good show worth waiting. End of July will be a good time line for war. It's all up to India The fate lies in your own hand. You want to survive or destroy it. Is always up to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Han Patriot said:


> I would say it was a strategic stalemate, we demonstrated that we can invade Vietnam and prove to the world SU was a paper tiger but otoh we still couldn't prevent Vietnam from withdrawing from Cambodia. This incident seriously dented Soviet prestige, to be fair, Soviet was falling apart anyway.
> 
> For Korea, it was not about Chinese troops invading Korea, it was to prevent America from invading Korea, up to Chinese borders. We had no bombers and no nukes, yet we didn't give a fck and continued anyway, the human cost was huge, but strategically it kept America to SK and not proceed further for the last 50 years. You need to understand all military actions are due to strategic reasons. You must comprehend the strategic implications before saying these were 'misadventures'. Chinese don't attack without calculating the odds. Ever since 1949, China had never lost a single war and most achieved their strategic outcome.


So even in the best case (for PR China), China will attack India, occupy the areas for sometime, be unable to impose their will on India and then withdraw?

Is that the policy?


----------



## Beast

SarthakGanguly said:


> So even in the best case (for PR China), China will attack India, occupy the areas for sometime, be unable to impose their will on India and then withdraw?
> 
> Is that the policy?


China will all out destroy Indian air force and navy in one strike. Then will cut the chicken neck to force India to armistice 

The rocket unit of PLA will play a critical role.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Beast said:


> China will all out destroy Indian air force and navy in one strike. Then will cut the chicken neck to force India to armistice
> 
> The rocket unit of PLA will play a critical role.


But what will PR China gain by cutting India's neck?

What is the objective?


----------



## Eagle_Nest

Beast said:


> They even contemplate asking Pakistan side to solved their kashmir issue once and for all with two way attack.


Let's do it bro !


----------



## XDescendantX

Devil Soul said:


> The current anger kicked off in an area close to what India calls the “chicken neck” — a thin stretch of land that is the only direct link to country’s isolated north east.



So if India calls part of it's territory as a "chicken's neck" than obviously India as a whole must be a "giant chicken". LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 帅的一匹

XDescendantX said:


> So if India calls part of it's territory as a "chicken's neck" than obviously India as a whole must be a "giant chicken". LOL


Should chop the chicken head off in no time

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 武成王

SarthakGanguly said:


> But what will PR China gain by cutting India's neck?
> What is the objective?



It's not 'PRC will cut the chicken neck', it's 'The neck was not part of the chicken before British came to the subcontinent', AND 'the people in the neck will cut the neck from chicken' AND 'All neighbors esp small neighbors want a chicken without neck, esp BD since it's encircled by the chicken'.

Whether or not the neck stick to the chicken depend on India itself, not PRC. I believe India will eventually screw up itself based on the past historical records.

If PRC intend to cut the chicken neck, new and advanced weapons were already delivered to many militants in NE states decades ago. This is a fact. But we didn't. It's the insecurity buried in Indian's mentality and prevailing jingoism led to current situation, India pushed all small neighbors to PRC.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 帅的一匹

hackerdelight said:


> It's not 'PRC will cut the chicken neck', it's 'The neck was not part of the chicken before British came to the subcontinent', AND 'the people in the neck will cut the neck from chicken' AND 'All neighbors esp small neighbors want a chicken without neck, esp BD since it's encircled by the chicken'.
> 
> Whether or not the neck stick to the chicken depend on India itself, not PRC. I believe India will eventually screw up itself based on the past historical records.
> 
> If PRC intend to cut the chicken neck, new and advanced weapons were already delivered to many militants in NE states decades ago. This is a fact. But we didn't. It's the insecurity buried in Indian's mentality and prevailing jingoism led to current situation, India pushed all small neighbors to PRC.


A regional bully with Aversge IQ below 85 is very much obnoxious.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 武成王

wanglaokan said:


> A regional bully with Aversge IQ below 85 is very much obnoxious.



I would not insult Indian with a low IQ, on the contrary, India has lots of smart people, they're just too 'pride of their culture' and arrogance cover their eyes. Indian culture has a big problem, not Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

SarthakGanguly said:


> A lot of chest thumpings and PR China stronk!
> 
> Let me sum up what you wrote.
> 
> i. DPRK exists - PR China successful. But the objective of the Chinese offensives was to evict the Americans/South Koreans. Farthest you got was Busan.
> *VERDICT- tactical stalemate, strategic failure.
> *
> ii. The US did not 'lose' the Vietnam war - Nope. They lost it. Tactically they were winning when on the ground. But it counts as a decisive strategic defeat - especially when RoV fell.
> 
> iii. Vietnam war - PR China wanted Vietnam to adhere to its diktats. Vietnam refused. PR China invaded and got grounded down. Casualties and damage was done to both sides, that alone can't count as a victory/defeat. In the end, PR China did not meet its objectives (of pressuring Vietnam to do PR China's bidding). They don't toe your line to this day.
> *VERDICT - tactical stalemate, Pyrrhic local tactical victory, operational failure, strategic failure
> *
> iv. PRC wanted/WANTS to rule all of the subcontinent of China. But is unable to evict/bring RoC into the fold entirely. Diplomatically PRC has done well in this case. But militarily, PRC has not been successful in finishing the job.
> *VERDICT: Tactical and operational victory, Partial Strategic victory
> *
> v (additional). PR Chinese invasion of India,62
> Major success in NEFA, ground to halt in Ladakh near Chusul, heavy losses to both sides, 'voluntary withdrawal'. But India, like Vietnam, refused to cooperate even in future. India pushed to Soviet arms, Indian military buildup. PR China starts 'cultural' revolutions.
> VERDICT: Tactical, operational victory. Strategic defeat.
> 
> In short, it is clear that the PR Chinese actually only had some measure of long term strategic victory when fighting against fellow Chinese. I admit, you are probably good in Civil war, but against other nations - don't you think that even the recent history shows that you should not try out misadventures? Even against small nations (Bhutan/Nepal/Mongolia/Vietnam/Philippines)?



i. You want to claim you Hindus know more about The Korean War? What you wrote is nothing but garbage, just proofs you are clueless about that war. If China wanted to kick Americans out of SK why did the Chinese troops enter the war when the Yankees and the allies were near China's border? China explicitly warned US not to cross the Yalu River but the Americans didn't listen. By now it's clear America wanted to turn the whole Korea into an American pet as they were advancing all the way right to China's doorstep. China retaliated and drove US and the 16 allied forces all the way back. US objective was a total failure. *China achieved strategic victory* because we succeeded pushing them back period. China was devastated after WW2, won the civil war against KMT in Mainland thus PRC was born in 1949. China was starting to rebuild the country so how on earth was China planning to wage a war kicking Americans out of SK? China was forced to fight the war at last moment. The US and the allied forces were totally humiliated, why? They had fighter planes, tanks and even MacArthur seriously wanted to drop Atomic bombs on China after witnessing the onslaught Chinese troops delivered.

iv. Not long after the establishment of PRC in 1949 China suddenly was forced to fight The Korean War, so why is it militarily not successful against ROC? When PRC was fighting The Korean War, it was only focused on that war and didn't launch any military operation in Taiwan. So by not even trying to recapture Taiwan PRC failed because we were busy in Korea. Indian logic 
Fact: PRC achieved total victory over ROC, Chiang Kai Shek wanted to recapture Mainland but failed. Even after he and his KMT followers fled to Taiwan they kept on planning launching an attack in Mainland, which never came even when PRC was busy during the Korean War, ROC didn't even dare try any military operation. If you still claim PRC failed and didn't finish the job then you are extremely dumb. Had there been no Korean War, it was very likely PRC would have successfully finishing the job.

ii. Without Chinese help Communist Vietnam could not have won period.

iii. Vietnam War? I think you have it mixed up. It's Sino-Vietnamese War, China joined in to help Cambodia.
Vietnam War = US against VN 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sino_vietnam_war







If there was no Sino-Soviet split more Chinese troops would have been available in Vietnam, instead 1.5 million were along the Sino-Soviet border.











No matter how one looks at it, Vietnam had bigger losses and the US wrecked VN's economy with sanctions.

Your initial post referring to SK existence, ROC and VN is epic fail trying to proof China had lost a war since 1949.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

terranMarine said:


> i. You want to claim you Hindus know more about The Korean War? What you wrote is nothing but garbage, just proofs you are clueless about that war. If China wanted to kick Americans out of SK why did the Chinese troops enter the war when the Yankees and the allies were near China's border? China explicitly warned US not to cross the Yalu River but the Americans didn't listen. By now it's clear America wanted to turn the whole Korea into an American pet as they were advancing all the way right to China's doorstep. China retaliated and drove US and the 16 allied forces all the way back. US objective was a total failure. *China achieved strategic victory* because we succeeded pushing them back period. China was devastated after WW2, won the civil war against KMT in Mainland thus PRC was born in 1949. China was starting to rebuild the country so how on earth was China planning to wage a war kicking Americans out of SK? China was forced to fight the war at last moment. The US and the allied forces were totally humiliated, why? They had fighter planes, tanks and even MacArthur seriously wanted to drop Atomic bombs on China after witnessing the onslaught Chinese troops delivered.
> 
> iv. Not long after the establishment of PRC in 1949 China suddenly was forced to fight The Korean War, so why is it militarily not successful against ROC? When PRC was fighting The Korean War, it was only focused on that war and didn't launch any military operation in Taiwan. So by not even trying to recapture Taiwan PRC failed because we were busy in Korea. Indian logic
> Fact: PRC achieved total victory over ROC, Chiang Kai Shek wanted to recapture Mainland but failed. Even after he and his KMT followers fled to Taiwan they kept on planning launching an attack in Mainland, which never came even when PRC was busy during the Korean War, ROC didn't even dare try any military operation. If you still claim PRC failed and didn't finish the job then you are extremely dumb. Had there been no Korean War, it was very likely PRC would have successfully finishing the job.
> 
> ii. Without Chinese help Communist Vietnam could not have won period.
> 
> iii. Vietnam War? I think you have it mixed up. It's Sino-Vietnamese War, China joined in to help Cambodia.
> Vietnam War = US against VN
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sino_vietnam_war
> 
> View attachment 412316
> 
> 
> If there was no Sino-Soviet split more Chinese troops would have been available in Vietnam, instead 1.5 million were along the Sino-Soviet border.
> 
> View attachment 412317
> 
> 
> View attachment 412318
> 
> 
> No matter how one looks at it, Vietnam had bigger losses and the US wrecked VN's economy with sanctions.
> 
> Your initial post referring to SK existence, ROC and VN is epic fail trying to proof China had lost a war since 1949.


Your entire post shows you have no understanding about war. *I have never said PR China lost a major war.* Read the verdicts I wrote in bold again. I made the text bold for a reason. Get an English speaker if necessary and have it read to you. You said the same things I did. Just with your boasts. All your conclusions are in line with mine.

Most Chinese people I have met are peaceniks. Perhaps this(war business) is not for you.  Yours is a civilization of culture, science and peace. Kinda like Italy for instance. 

If you want to win a war, why don't you end the Uighur insurgency once and for all? For one that will be a resounding success. And I will also root for you - its Chinese vs Chinese after all. Historically that is a war you have never lost. 



terranMarine said:


> If there was no Sino-Soviet split more Chinese troops would have been available in Vietnam, instead 1.5 million were along the Sino-Soviet border.


That is the result of superior PR Chinese diplomatic skills.



hackerdelight said:


> If PRC intend to cut the chicken neck, new and advanced weapons were already delivered to many militants in NE states decades ago.


I doubt it. PRC is not IR Pakistan. PRC has no skill in asymmetric warfare in foreign soil. PR China did that in Cambodia (supporting the infamous Khmer Rouge) and other despotic govts and still got occupied by Vietnam!

I think PR China tried hard, but the weapons were all captured along with the agents sent here. I hope you know about the captured Chinese weapons here in the NE. The amounts captured were so huge, ITBP personnel were given some from the captured stocks.
Local Islamic groups operating from BD are more successful than PR Chinese sponsored attempts in this regard.




hackerdelight said:


> I would not insult Indian with a low IQ, on the contrary, India has lots of smart people, they're just too 'pride of their culture' and arrogance cover their eyes. Indian culture has a big problem, not Indian.


My personal experience suggests otherwise. I cannot extrapolate to the entire population of PR China. More Chinese are proud in their civilization than Indians in theirs.



hackerdelight said:


> Indian culture has a big problem, not Indian.


That is not true either.

Before 1949 countries in China never had issues with Indians. We have had a very peaceful coexistence. Things changed since 49.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

SarthakGanguly said:


> So even in the best case (for PR China), China will attack India, occupy the areas for sometime, be unable to impose their will on India and then withdraw?
> 
> Is that the policy?


For cases where those territory are not Chinese, we would just go in, achieve strategic objective and then withdraw, but if those are Chinese claimed territory, it will be different, if logistics permit, they will maintain their hold like the case of Aksai Chin, SCS islets, etc.

The case for India is totally different, this is a border dispute, the previous two conflicts were not about borders, it was about strategic objectives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Han Patriot said:


> was about strategic objectives


Ok.

What were these 'strategic objectives'?



Han Patriot said:


> we would just go in, achieve strategic objective and then withdraw,


Kinda like military excursions, only with heavy casualties?
If picnic is the motive, why not take them to other places in PR China? Huge subcontinent...


----------



## Mumm-Ra

This news is probably for domestic consumption. Both of these countries will sort it out diplomatically. temporarily eye balling for bit just to see each others nerves and soon this will be over. Then keyboard warriors will find something else to fight about.


----------



## Han Patriot

SarthakGanguly said:


> Ok.
> 
> What were these 'strategic objectives'?
> 
> 
> Kinda like military excursions, only with heavy casualties?
> If picnic is the motive, why not take them to other places in PR China? Huge subcontinent...


 1) Korean war - to keep American forces away from Chinese border, make sure US cannot control the whole Korean peninsula
2) Vietnam war - 1) to deter Vietnam from invading Cambodia and 2) to test SU resolve. Aim number 1 failed, aim number 2 obtained.
3) SCS war - 1) Capture all SCS island. Ongoing dispute, managed to capture 40% of the islands.
4) Sino-Indian war - 1) to deter Indian from expanding into Tibetan plateau 2) To capture all claimed territory. Aim 1 achieved, aim 2 is partial because AP is still not captured.

For Korea War, heavy casualties, Vietnam War and SCS, we had very high kill to casualty ratio, Sino Indian war also high kill to casualty ratio.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

SarthakGanguly said:


> Your entire post shows you have no understanding about war. *I have never said PR China lost a major war.* Read the verdicts I wrote in bold again. I made the text bold for a reason. Get an English speaker if necessary and have it read to you. You said the same things I did. Just with your boasts. All your conclusions are in line with mine.









This post of yours disagree, you are contradicting yourself. I guess you need to go back to school and learn proper English or is it issue related to MEMORY? I noticed Hindus here seem to get busted for what they had previous said and next day forgot

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azaadi

A day has come to teach a lesson to India. If war between India and China started india cant afford the war and within couple of days will bow before the China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tshering22

This is getting neither of us nowhere.


----------



## Trumpcard

Beast said:


> If China really wants to threaten India Chicken neck, Doklam plateau is not even the best strategic place. It shall be the very tip of of the chicken neck.
> 
> Indian this time over react and give themselves trouble. CPC are thinking whether this war shall be limited border skirmish or complete solved border issue by cutting off Indian chicken neck and force India into armistice. They even contemplate asking Pakistan side to solved their kashmir issue once and for all with two way attack.



I guess you've exhausted youre share of wet dreams for the day, Now get back to reality!


----------



## Tshering22

Azaadi said:


> A day has come to teach a lesson to India. If war between India and China started india cant afford the war and within couple of days will bow before the China.



Today's situation is such that a country to country war will harm interests of all these involved. 

And once again, West will dominate the world.

This conflict will only hurt both China as well as us.

Such petty issues shouldn't be escalated like this.

Come on CCP, you know that this will not be good for Asia. You want to again let them dominate our region once again?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Tshering22 said:


> Come on CCP, you know that this will not be good for Asia. You want to again let them dominate our region once again?



CCP is standing against US in SCS while Modi is acting like a bi*** in front of US....Guess what? Who is allowing west to dominate Asia? Its certainly not China. 

As long as India plays for US in region, China will remain suspicious of her

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chhatrapati

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> CCP is standing against US in SCS while Modi is acting like a bi*** in front of US....Guess what? Who is allowing west to dominate Asia? Its certainly not China.
> 
> As long as India plays for US in region, China will remain suspicious of her


The west dominance was allowed by the one's who invited US to Asia for somebody else's war. So, who really invited NATO and started using NATO supplied weapons? 

India is doing a good balancing between every countries except the strategic rivals. We have good relations with Israel-Arab world-Iran. Same as Russia-US. 
China has every right to be suspicious, as it is arming up India's rival, and don't expect India to sit as lame duck and watch. The more China pushes, the more will be US presence in Indian ocean. This does not create a problem for Russia since IOR is not a strategic playground for Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

terranMarine said:


> View attachment 412331
> 
> 
> This post of yours disagree, you are contradicting yourself. I guess you need to go back to school and learn proper English or is it issue related to MEMORY? I noticed Hindus here seem to get busted for what they had previous said and next day forgot


My original quote still exists. You can easily quote that. Let me know if you need to be educated. I will help you.

I will say again - PR China has not won a single major conflict (except against the Chinese)
I did not say that PR China totally lost either.

And yeah, I do like to go back to school. Nice memories, man. 



Han Patriot said:


> 1) Korean war - to keep American forces away from Chinese border, make sure US cannot control the whole Korean peninsula
> 2) Vietnam war - 1) to deter Vietnam from invading Cambodia and 2) to test SU resolve. Aim number 1 failed, aim number 2 obtained.
> 3) SCS war - 1) Capture all SCS island. Ongoing dispute, managed to capture 40% of the islands.
> 4) Sino-Indian war - 1) to deter Indian from expanding into Tibetan plateau 2) To capture all claimed territory. Aim 1 achieved, aim 2 is partial because AP is still not captured.
> 
> For Korea War, heavy casualties, Vietnam War and SCS, we had very high kill to casualty ratio, Sino Indian war also high kill to casualty ratio.


Thanks. We are largely in agreement.


----------



## terranMarine

SarthakGanguly said:


> My original quote still exists. You can easily quote that. Let me know if you need to be educated. I will help you.
> 
> I will say again - PR China has not won a single major conflict (except against the Chinese)
> *I did not say that PR China totally lost either.*


LOL i believe we have been educating you on these wars and yes China did achieve a lot of the objectives though some of these wars had no decisive winner or loser as nobody waved the white flag. However India was the one who did wave the white flag as the Indians troops surrendered to us. Now tell me for a country that has been devastated during WW2 PRC was forced to fight these wars i'd say it's clear how strong PRC was. The Korean War was right after the establishment of PRC and to fight against the US + 16 countries and successfully preventing the West from fully taking over Korea i'd say we did a f*cking amazing job, then 1962, then aiding VN against US, then helping Cambodia. Yes it was quite stretched having to fight all these wars. India failed advancing forward, US right now is stuck with a nuclear DPRK dilemma trying to have China's help dealing with our little neighbor. And VN despite China trying to taught them a little lesson for their invasion of Cambodia sought to establish ties with China again. Therefor it's correct to say China did not lose any wars since 1949. Not only did China achieve these objectives, it gave us peace for the last couple of decades. UN recognizes PRC as the legitimate China and not ROC. China is part of UNSC, we opened up to the world, right now the 2nd biggest economy. No other country has achieved all these accomplishments under those circumstances. You may think it's bragging but it's not, it's looking through an objective lens and describing what it was back in those days and what it is today.

We keep on reading how Indians keep on repeating the same crap of India Today is not India 1962 and that you guys are on par with China, capable of destroying China.  How can India's puny 1-2 Megaton compare to approx 300 Megatons China possesses? But if Indians believe they can accomplish their objectives, have better and stronger troops then i have to say keep pushing your luck and you will have the war you desired. Just make sure don't beg US for help like Nehru did. A kid could do the math that 1-2 Megatons is only a scratch to China while 50 Megatons is more than enough to wipe out India from this planet. China doesn't have to go nuclear but if India is the one initiating it then expect to become extinct period.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## KAL-EL

Tshering22 said:


> This is getting neither of us nowhere.



^^^ I think that about rationally sums it up

But a few of the usual PDF chest thumping Keyboard Warriors are certainly getting orgasmic thrills blood lusting about it.


----------



## 52051

According to the speakman of the ministry of foreign affairs, China have informed foreign diplomatic officials about the fact of india invasion to indisputable terrority of China, and explain 
the dire situtations to them.


> 印度边防部队非法越界事件引起了国际社会的广泛关注，一些国家驻华外交官对此感到震惊和难以理解，通过外交渠道向中方求证。我想强调的是，此次事件事实非常清楚，中印边界锡金段是中印双方共同承认的已定边界，这次事件的实质是印军非法越过中印边界锡金段已定边界，进入中国领土。公道自在人心，中方强烈敦促印方不要把派遣军事人员越过已定国界当作达成某种目标的政策工具。


http://news.qq.com/a/20170718/052387.htm
http://sputniknews.cn/politics/201707181023141910/

When everyone who are remotely familiar with China's way to handle war, this is a very significant step, actually as far as I can search, when China were at this stage (explaining and informing foreign diplomatic officials about some dire situation), 10/10 the chance it end up with China start a war to solve the difference in the very near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## 52051

meanwhile india announce they will import 8000 anti-tank missiles and 400 combat aircrafts soon, you know they have scared to shit

After China soundly beaten india and dismemeber it, one good side-effect is that there will be very good brand-enhancement to China's weapon, and it will trash the brand of whatever country's arms hardware who went into indians hand

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## turbofan7a

52051 said:


> meanwhile india announce they will import 8000 anti-tank missiles and 400 combat aircrafts soon, you know they have scared to shit
> 
> After China soundly beaten india and dismemeber it, one good side-effect is that there will be very good brand-enhancement to China's weapon, and it will trash the brand of whatever country's arms hardware who went into indians hand



Very funny!!!!! china beating with its weapons which are pure crap, lolllll.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CriticalThought

52051 said:


> meanwhile india announce they will import 8000 anti-tank missiles and 400 combat aircrafts soon, you know they have scared to shit
> 
> After China soundly beaten india and dismemeber it, one good side-effect is that there will be very good brand-enhancement to China's weapon, and it will trash the brand of whatever country's arms hardware who went into indians hand



Hoping to see lots of Mirage 2Ks falling out of the skies along with SU-30s.

I really think Pakistan and China should clip Indian wings and cause actual attrition to Indian accumulation of hardware. But most importantly, we need to send them back to the dark ages in terms of economy and economic stability.

India is a regional bully who wants to intimidate other regional nations by accretion of military power. It is an irresponsible, war mongerer, serving vested interests of foreign powers who don't have geographical boundaries in South Asia, yet want to see instability here. Instead of using its wealth for good, India is using it to stir up war hysteria.

The Indians need to be taught a good lesson now.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## StraightShooter

52051 said:


> meanwhile india announce they will import 8000 anti-tank missiles and 400 combat aircrafts soon, you know they have scared to shit
> 
> After China soundly beaten india and dismemeber it, one good side-effect is that there will be very good brand-enhancement to China's weapon, and it will trash the brand of whatever country's arms hardware who went into indians hand



True. Russia, US, France, Israel are all nervous as they foresee their equipment being mauled by superior Chinese equipment which will result in total collapse of the Military Industrial complex of these countries.

Congratulations! to China in advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 52051

turbofan7a said:


> Very funny!!!!! china beating with its weapons which are pure crap, lolllll.





StraightShooter said:


> True. Russia, US, France, Israel are all nervous as they foresee their equipment being mauled by superior Chinese equipment which will result in total collapse of the Military Industrial complex of these countries.
> 
> Congratulations! to China in advance.



Actually during the short-lived stand-off between China and US in the SCS after the illegal Hague ruling, the US taskforce run like rats when China decided to use force to invaliding the ruling, thats why the phillipines decided to side with China after that.

We all know in a war between China and india, you will be crushed, dont pretend you believe anything differently it will only make you looks like a deperate and hopeless liar you are

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## StraightShooter

52051 said:


> Actually during the short-lived stand-off between China and US in the SCS after the illegal Hague ruling, the US taskforce run like rats when China decided to use force to invaliding the ruling, thats why the phillipines decided to side with China after that.
> 
> We all know in a war between China and india, you will be crushed, dont pretend you believe anything otherwise it will only make you looks like a deperate and hopeless liar you are



I agree. China will CRUSH India and whole world is nervous about this prospect of India being CRUSHED by China.


----------



## 52051

CriticalThought said:


> Hoping to see lots of Mirage 2Ks falling out of the skies along with SU-30s.
> 
> I really think Pakistan and China should clip Indian wings and cause actual attrition to Indian accumulation of hardware. But most importantly, we need to send them back to the dark ages in terms of economy and economic stability.
> 
> India is a regional bully who wants to intimidate other regional nations by accretion of military power. It is an irresponsible, war mongerer, serving vested interests of foreign powers who don't have geographical boundaries in South Asia, yet want to see instability here. Instead of using its wealth for good, India is using it to stir up war hysteria.
> 
> The Indians need to be taught a good lesson now.



I read an article (most likely written by indians) who claim indian can beat China due to their "superior" western weapons, like that frog miagae 2000 whatever

If the experience PLAAF and PLAN have with USAF and japan's junky F-15 are of any indication, I bet the exchange rate between China's airforce and indians' with their stone-age western fighters will in the range like 1:100 or so

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## yusheng

我军中印边境西线巨型军事沙盘，位于宁夏银川市永宁县闽宁镇黄羊滩，长910米，宽720米。在一片沙漠里建起的巨大的人工地貌，山谷、河流、雪线、湖泊都十分逼真。经过比对，显然是中印边境西段阿克钦赛地区的地形，比例尺１：５００，此沙盘模拟了阿克钦赛地区西部中印接壤地段一个方圆４５０Ｘ３６０公里的区域。
robot :
china India border west line military sand table, located in minning town of Ningxia Yinchuan city Huangyangtan, 910 meters long, 720 meters wide. Built in a desert of huge artificial landforms, valleys, rivers, lakes and snow are very realistic. After comparison, the border is obviously Akeqinsai west area terrain, the scale of 1:500, it's a mimic of western region of China and India Akeqinsai in a radius of 450X360 km border area area.











pilots walking in the military sand table









officers teaching & discussing on the sand table

CCTV军事报道的一则新闻 我军正在进行国防大学联合作战演练的场地，就是这个沙盘，而且在地图上也很清晰的印着“中印边境西线作战地形示意图”。本善认为这种公然的自行曝光，是赤裸裸的战略威慑，考虑最近愈来愈紧张的印巴局势，这段新闻明显很有意味。
　　这个地方在银川西南27公里的黄羊滩，北纬38度15分56.91，东径105度57分1.51。除了这个巨大沙盘，周围还有很多军事设施和建筑，巨大的靶场，弹着区，陆航机场和仓库，看上去应该是兰州军区黄羊滩演习场。

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## CriticalThought

52051 said:


> I read an article (most likely written by indians) who claim indian can beat China due to their "superior" western weapons, like that frog miagae 2000 whatever
> 
> If the experience PLAAF and PLAN have with USAF and japan's junky F-15 are of any indication, I bet the exchange rate between China's airforce and indians' with their stone-age western fighters will in the range like 1:100 or so



Indians today project false confidence. The reality today is they don't have enough ammo, they have mostly useless planes, and they are not a fighting force at all. They are desperately trying to gain advantage by spending billions of dollars but even that won't do them any good. Only 36 Rafale fighters for billions of dollars. And China will get S-400 before them so it will know the true capabilities and how to get around them. They should work towards peace and stability in the region in harmony with other regional players.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## turbofan7a

52051 said:


> Actually during the short-lived stand-off between China and US in the SCS after the illegal Hague ruling, the US taskforce run like rats when China decided to use force to invaliding the ruling, thats why the phillipines decided to side with China after that.
> 
> We all know in a war between China and india, you will be crushed, dont pretend you believe anything differently it will only make you looks like a deperate and hopeless liar you are



crushed by china? very funny, good comedy by you chinese!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

52051 said:


> meanwhile india announce they will import 8000 anti-tank missiles and 400 combat aircrafts soon, you know they have scared to shit
> 
> After China soundly beaten india and dismemeber it, one good side-effect is that there will be very good brand-enhancement to China's weapon, and it will trash the brand of whatever country's arms hardware who went into indians hand



We are just showing China it's place, hope it helps China face the reality and gain some mental balance.



CriticalThought said:


> Hoping to see lots of Mirage 2Ks falling out of the skies along with SU-30s.
> 
> I really think Pakistan and China should clip Indian wings and cause actual attrition to Indian accumulation of hardware. But most importantly, we need to send them back to the dark ages in terms of economy and economic stability.
> 
> India is a regional bully who wants to intimidate other regional nations by accretion of military power. It is an irresponsible, war mongerer, serving vested interests of foreign powers who don't have geographical boundaries in South Asia, yet want to see instability here. Instead of using its wealth for good, India is using it to stir up war hysteria.
> 
> The Indians need to be taught a good lesson now.



Don't waste any time talking, start right away.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sheik

52051 said:


> According to the speakman of the ministry of foreign affairs, China have informed foreign diplomatic officials about the fact of india invasion to indisputable terrority of China, and explain
> the dire situtations to them.
> 
> http://news.qq.com/a/20170718/052387.htm
> http://sputniknews.cn/politics/201707181023141910/
> 
> When everyone who are remotely familiar with China's way to handle war, this is a very significant step, actually as far as I can search, when China were at this stage (explaining and informing foreign diplomatic officials about some dire situation), 10/10 the chance it end up with China start a war to solve the difference in the very near future.



It's time to strengthen Pak-China friendship by fighting together.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

Rain Man said:


> We are just showing China it's place, hope it helps China face the reality and gain some mental balance.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't waste any time talking, start right away.


Typical tacticless chavuism action. No wonder the Persian Muslim easily defeated the Hindu soldier with just simple tactics and planning and rule for few hundred years 



sheik said:


> It's time to strengthen Pak-China friendship by fighting together.


China if start this war, need to be harsh. They shall cut India chicken and seperate and weaken India once and for all and pacify the south western border of China. Support Sikkim independent, reclaim south Tibet. Support Pakistan to reclaim Indian Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## dray

Beast said:


> Typical tacticless chavuism action. No wonder the Persian Muslim easily defeated the Hindu soldier with just simple tactics and planning and rule for few hundred years
> 
> China if start this war, need to be harsh. They shall cut India chicken and seperate and weaken India once and for all and pacify the south western border of China. Support Sikkim independent, reclaim south Tibet. Support Pakistan to reclaim Indian Kashmir.



Dude, just ask your president pingping to send your ching chong army to do what you think they are capable of doing. These hourly hollow warnings and endless blabberings are so lame and irritating.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

*Guys ... no war-mongering (to our Chinese friends) and no provocations (to our Indian friends) ... otherwise I close this thread since it is more a political issue !*

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## illusion8

Incidentally, no one gives a rats @ss about the chinese hoarse warnings. People, administration, politicians are going about their daily business in India...but in PDF, its a whole new level of commie whining.

If its war, so be it. India isn't a tiny country like Philippines, Burma, Brunei or Vietnam that the commies can play their mind games with.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

terranMarine said:


> LOL i believe we have been educating you on these wars and yes China did achieve a lot of the objectives though some of these wars had no decisive winner or loser as nobody waved the white flag. However India was the one who did wave the white flag as the Indians troops surrendered to us. Now tell me for a country that has been devastated during WW2 PRC was forced to fight these wars i'd say it's clear how strong PRC was. The Korean War was right after the establishment of PRC and to fight against the US + 16 countries and successfully preventing the West from fully taking over Korea i'd say we did a f*cking amazing job, then 1962, then aiding VN against US, then helping Cambodia. Yes it was quite stretched having to fight all these wars. India failed advancing forward, US right now is stuck with a nuclear DPRK dilemma trying to have China's help dealing with our little neighbor. And VN despite China trying to taught them a little lesson for their invasion of Cambodia sought to establish ties with China again. Therefor it's correct to say China did not lose any wars since 1949. Not only did China achieve these objectives, it gave us peace for the last couple of decades. UN recognizes PRC as the legitimate China and not ROC. China is part of UNSC, we opened up to the world, right now the 2nd biggest economy. No other country has achieved all these accomplishments under those circumstances. You may think it's bragging but it's not, it's looking through an objective lens and describing what it was back in those days and what it is today.
> 
> We keep on reading how Indians keep on repeating the same crap of India Today is not India 1962 and that you guys are on par with China, capable of destroying China.  How can India's puny 1-2 Megaton compare to approx 300 Megatons China possesses? But if Indians believe they can accomplish their objectives, have better and stronger troops then i have to say keep pushing your luck and you will have the war you desired. Just make sure don't beg US for help like Nehru did. A kid could do the math that 1-2 Megatons is only a scratch to China while 50 Megatons is more than enough to wipe out India from this planet. China doesn't have to go nuclear but if India is the one initiating it then expect to become extinct period.



Do you mean kilotons?

China's largest tested nuclear warhead was 4000 kilotons, while India got 45 kilotons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Offshore

sheik said:


> It's time to strengthen Pak-China friendship by fighting together.



Don't need to drag Pakistan into China-india conflict.
Pakistan have they own problem, they need to focus on their economy first.
China alone more than enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CriticalThought

Offshore said:


> Don't need to drag Pakistan into China-india conflict.
> Pakistan have they own problem, they need to focus on their economy first.
> China alone more than enough.



We're here if and when you need us. We don't call you iron brothers lightly. If and when the time comes, Insha Allah, we shall prove as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Offshore

CriticalThought said:


> We're here if and when you need us. We don't call you iron brothers lightly. If and when the time comes, Insha Allah, we shall prove as well.



I personally believe the war between China and india will happen soon.
But not in full scale war, only limited to border war.

And I hope we can witness more new weapon in action.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 帅的一匹

Time for rolling out!

It's a clear signal that China won't tolerate India's provocation any longer.

We can't let Barat act wantonly anymore, or CPC will loose its prestige and legal possession of the regime. PRC's sovereign of Doklang is sacrosanct, a war must be fighted!

Must let Indians pay for their provocation, must! If we want to counter USA's bully in the SCS, all you need to do is hitting hard on his lackey.

There is no room to meditate and no place to hide, a war is coming for sure. Let the diplomacy go to hell this time, Let the fire power speaks.

Truth only exists within the range of artillery.

I strongly believe our army is preparing for the war silently and orderly.

It's a good chance to examine the training level and tactics of our army.

This war is to protect our very land from our enemy's intrusion, it's for justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## SingaporeGuy

i wish singapore and taiwan could join in to provide assets to assist china.

go china

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

SingaporeGuy said:


> i wish singapore and taiwan could join in to provide assets to assist china.
> 
> go china


i wish international strategic alliances were decided by keyboard warriors...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fireurimagination

Nothing but a tactic to show how we are the victim here when the whole world knows that who is the bully. It would be fun if couple of these countries whom China is briefing can issue a statement that China is the guilty party.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

terranMarine said:


> LOL i believe we have been educating you on these wars and yes China did achieve a lot of the objectives though some of these wars had no decisive winner or loser as nobody waved the white flag. However India was the one who did wave the white flag as the Indians troops surrendered to us. Now tell me for a country that has been devastated during WW2 PRC was forced to fight these wars i'd say it's clear how strong PRC was. The Korean War was right after the establishment of PRC and to fight against the US + 16 countries and successfully preventing the West from fully taking over Korea i'd say we did a f*cking amazing job, then 1962, then aiding VN against US, then helping Cambodia. Yes it was quite stretched having to fight all these wars. India failed advancing forward, US right now is stuck with a nuclear DPRK dilemma trying to have China's help dealing with our little neighbor. And VN despite China trying to taught them a little lesson for their invasion of Cambodia sought to establish ties with China again. Therefor it's correct to say China did not lose any wars since 1949. Not only did China achieve these objectives, it gave us peace for the last couple of decades. UN recognizes PRC as the legitimate China and not ROC. China is part of UNSC, we opened up to the world, right now the 2nd biggest economy. No other country has achieved all these accomplishments under those circumstances. You may think it's bragging but it's not, it's looking through an objective lens and describing what it was back in those days and what it is today.
> 
> We keep on reading how Indians keep on repeating the same crap of India Today is not India 1962 and that you guys are on par with China, capable of destroying China.  How can India's puny 1-2 Megaton compare to approx 300 Megatons China possesses? But if Indians believe they can accomplish their objectives, have better and stronger troops then i have to say keep pushing your luck and you will have the war you desired. Just make sure don't beg US for help like Nehru did. A kid could do the math that 1-2 Megatons is only a scratch to China while 50 Megatons is more than enough to wipe out India from this planet. China doesn't have to go nuclear but if India is the one initiating it then expect to become extinct period.


Yes, in the end, I do believe PR China will initiate unilateral offensive action against India in the near future.
And if history is any indication, chances are that the strategic victory will still be denied to PRC.


----------



## Thetigerforces

I really hope both countries do their best to prevent war, as the consequences of a war between India and China could be very serious. I'm a person who likes China as a country and hopes India can build their relations with China.


----------



## NALANDA

By successfully bullying small nation China thinks it is ready to scare India too. If China agrees to pipe down, loss of face to China. If it escalates it will result in permanent freeze of Indo-China hostility and good bye to all trade imbalance for India and boost to make-in-india. 

As far as war is concerned the status quo will remain, India will be known in Asia to be able to halt hegemony of China and call China bluff. War will boost growth and productivity if it remains confined to borders....which will be the case,


----------



## scherz

NALANDA said:


> By successfully bullying small nation China thinks it is ready to scare India too. If China agrees to pipe down, loss of face to China. If it escalates it will result in permanent freeze of Indo-China hostility and good bye to all trade imbalance for India and boost to make-in-india.
> 
> As far as war is concerned the status quo will remain, India will be known in Asia to be able to halt hegemony of China and call China bluff. War will boost growth and productivity if it remains confined to borders....which will be the case,



India will be known as the lagest nuclear waste land.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

scherz said:


> India will be known as the lagest nuclear waste land.


yes.. we are waiting for it... now go and grow a pair of balls and attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SingaporeGuy

NALANDA said:


> By successfully bullying small nation China thinks it is ready to scare India too. If China agrees to pipe down, loss of face to China. If it escalates it will result in permanent freeze of Indo-China hostility and good bye to all trade imbalance for India and boost to make-in-india.
> 
> As far as war is concerned the status quo will remain, India will be known in Asia to be able to halt hegemony of China and call China bluff. War will boost growth and productivity if it remains confined to borders....which will be the case,



End of the day, india dont have a Sovereign wealth fund nor a primary reserve currency that allows the government to be in infinite debt...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

AnnoyingOrange said:


> yes.. we are waiting for it... now go and grow a pair of balls and attack.







@cirr @Kiss_of_the_Dragon @wanglaokan @52051

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

SingaporeGuy said:


> End of the day, india dont have a Sovereign wealth fund nor a primary reserve currency that allows the government to be in infinite debt...


And China has???

Let me remind you ...India holds majority of the gold present in the world.. even out temples are richer than your big Billion dollar enterprises.... just one temple has a trillion dollar gold reserves...


----------



## SingaporeGuy

AnnoyingOrange said:


> And China has???
> 
> Let me remind you ...India holds majority of the gold present in the world.. even out temples are richer than your big Billion dollar enterprises.... just one temple has a trillion dollar gold reserves...



China has one trillion in american bonds and 1.2 trillion in their state investment fund...im not even sure if that list is complete or not.

2.2 trillion can purchase 169 gerald r ford aircraft carriers

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HariPrasad

52051 said:


> Actually during the short-lived stand-off between China and US in the SCS after the illegal Hague ruling, the US taskforce run like rats when China decided to use force to invaliding the ruling, thats why the phillipines decided to side with China after that.
> 
> We all know in a war between China and india, you will be crushed, dont pretend you believe anything differently it will only make you looks like a deperate and hopeless liar you are


Than crush. Who stops you? Is you old unfit CPC comrades (Chinese soldiers) fit to fight a war? If war breaks out, Tibet shall be liberated and so as aksai chin. Do not fart too much paper ti
Dragon. You can issue warnings only. If you have guts, just fire a bullet and we will show you what we can do to you.


----------



## Beast

Offshore said:


> I personally believe the war between China and india will happen soon.
> But not in full scale war, only limited to border war.
> 
> And I hope we can witness more new weapon in action.


Unlikely India will restricted just to border skirmish. With airforce, space and long range rocket. This is hardly be the Pakistan India skirmish.

IN will try take revenge on China by threatening China shipping lane in Indian Ocean. China need to wipe out IN in one shot to secure Indian Ocean Shipping lane. CPC leadership are contemplating using DF-26 to launch a pearl harbour style one strike to defeat the whole fleet of IN.

India is not USA. Once the fleet is gone. They can never recovered.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## SingaporeGuy

truth be told, in wartime, india cannot outproduce china for military industry.

the tejas is half foreign.

So if china goes bombing tejas factories, its gonna waste its ammo on empty useless airframes that are half completed.

i have never respected india as a nation, god, u guys are like a miserable excuse for the largest failed nation in the world.

Dont you indians ever ask yourselves, whats wrong with our government?

Your government has no resolved kashmir issue since day 1, neither the border issues with china, neither the poverty, neither the pollution at ganges, neither the corruption, neither the bureaucracy, neither the low salaries, and neither the weak government


And now you want to tell me that you will kick china's *** in a war?

Hey, if singapore armed forces were double in size, i'll bet my entire life savings we will definitely defeat the indian armed forces.

you know whats the difference between singapore armed forces and indian armed forces?

Simple - we take every life seriously and we dont do lame shit like placing a guard on a post in a warzone.

We have sentry guns operated by cctv for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## KN-1

skip the talk, show some action..


----------



## SingaporeGuy

if any one of u indians are around, please read, if 1 singapore division can take on 4-5 indian division, do u still think u all are a world class armed forces?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

yusheng said:


> View attachment 412398
> View attachment 412399
> 
> 我军中印边境西线巨型军事沙盘，位于宁夏银川市永宁县闽宁镇黄羊滩，长910米，宽720米。在一片沙漠里建起的巨大的人工地貌，山谷、河流、雪线、湖泊都十分逼真。经过比对，显然是中印边境西段阿克钦赛地区的地形，比例尺１：５００，此沙盘模拟了阿克钦赛地区西部中印接壤地段一个方圆４５０Ｘ３６０公里的区域。
> robot :
> china India border west line military sand table, located in minning town of Ningxia Yinchuan city Huangyangtan, 910 meters long, 720 meters wide. Built in a desert of huge artificial landforms, valleys, rivers, lakes and snow are very realistic. After comparison, the border is obviously Akeqinsai west area terrain, the scale of 1:500, it's a mimic of western region of China and India Akeqinsai in a radius of 450X360 km border area area.
> 
> View attachment 412403
> View attachment 412404
> View attachment 412400
> 
> pilots walking in the military sand table
> 
> View attachment 412401
> 
> View attachment 412402
> 
> officers teaching & discussing on the sand table
> 
> CCTV军事报道的一则新闻 我军正在进行国防大学联合作战演练的场地，就是这个沙盘，而且在地图上也很清晰的印着“中印边境西线作战地形示意图”。本善认为这种公然的自行曝光，是赤裸裸的战略威慑，考虑最近愈来愈紧张的印巴局势，这段新闻明显很有意味。
> 这个地方在银川西南27公里的黄羊滩，北纬38度15分56.91，东径105度57分1.51。除了这个巨大沙盘，周围还有很多军事设施和建筑，巨大的靶场，弹着区，陆航机场和仓库，看上去应该是兰州军区黄羊滩演习场。


Yes, which is the best way to escape.



SingaporeGuy said:


> if any one of u indians are around, please read, if 1 singapore division can take on 4-5 indian division, do u still think u all are a world class armed forces?


You can keep any name but when write something, you expose yourself.


----------



## SingaporeGuy

HariPrasad said:


> Yes, which is the best way to escape.
> 
> 
> You can keep any name but when write something, you expose yourself.



Learn to recognise own weakness FIRST.

Im not even sure whether its india culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahtan_china

SarthakGanguly said:


> Yes, in the end, I do believe PR China will initiate unilateral offensive action against India in the near future.
> And if history is any indication, chances are that the strategic victory will still be denied to PRC.


 We will see


----------



## HariPrasad

SingaporeGuy said:


> Learn to recognise own weakness FIRST.
> 
> Im not even sure whether its india culture.


Are you in the business of exposing people to their weakness? Your single sentence is sufficient to expose you from which country are you from and what sort of education and born and bought up you have got. You can not hide behind Singapore flage.


----------



## SingaporeGuy

HariPrasad said:


> Are you in the business of exposing people to their weakness? Your single sentence is sufficient to expose you from which country are you from and what sort of education and born and bought up you have got. You can not hide behind Singapore flage.



indian forumers have been sabre rattling and beating the war drum these days. 

but do you even know YOUR adversary that is China?

god, i cannot even describe the bloodbath.

the chinese took so much tech from USA, the units are almost identical like the american army now, difference is that it is larger in numbers as compared to USA.

do u even know how much danger the indian troops at sikkim are in right now?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Daniel808

SingaporeGuy said:


> truth be told, in wartime, india cannot outproduce china for military industry.
> 
> the tejas is half foreign.
> 
> So if china goes bombing tejas factories, its gonna waste its ammo on empty useless airframes that are half completed.
> 
> i have never respected india as a nation, god, u guys are like a miserable excuse for the largest failed nation in the world.
> 
> Dont you indians ever ask yourselves, whats wrong with our government?
> 
> Your government has no resolved kashmir issue since day 1, neither the border issues with china, neither the poverty, neither the pollution at ganges, neither the corruption, neither the bureaucracy, neither the low salaries, and neither the weak government
> 
> 
> And now you want to tell me that you will kick china's *** in a war?
> 
> Hey, if singapore armed forces were double in size, i'll bet my entire life savings we will definitely defeat the indian armed forces.
> 
> you know whats the difference between singapore armed forces and indian armed forces?
> 
> Simple - we take every life seriously and we dont do lame shit like placing a guard on a post in a warzone.
> 
> We have sentry guns operated by cctv for that.



Hurt !!
But for sure, what you say is a Truth and Fact for everyone in here, brother.

When we talk about speed and capabilities of building Aircraft Carriers, Destroyers, Heavy Frigates, Corvettes, Strategic Airlifter, Stealth Fighters, Missiles, and many others.

All Greatly Favor to China's Industrial Defence capacity.
Definetly not India !!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 52051

According to PLA's official account at Weibo, they reported that another artillery bridge from the 72th army group which stationed in east China, after travelled 2800 km, has arrived at south-west borderline between China and india near Kashmir, it is the second artillery bridge of an army group comes here.

Look like China's self-defence strike will not just limit to the tiny line of east borderline between China and india, it must be a much large scale of war.

Congrats to our troop and best luck to them, and good luck to our poor india boys as well, they do need alot of them









































http://www.guancha.cn/military-affairs/2017_07_19_419040_1.shtml
https://lt.cjdby.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2400033&extra=page=1

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Serious Carrey

Beast said:


> China if start this war, need to be harsh. They shall cut India chicken and seperate and weaken India once and for all and pacify the south western border of China. Support Sikkim independent, reclaim south Tibet. Support Pakistan to reclaim Indian Kashmir.



Sure you have expressed your wish list. But all that is happening is just useless rants from the Chinese side. Frustrating, isn't it?


----------



## UKBengali

War is no laughing matter.

Hope that India backs down and there is peace. 

Neither Indian or Chinese soldiers need to lose their lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Huan

For the sake of de-escalation, India should withdraw their troops from the Doklam region. It is really not worth India's own sea of blood and treasure today since it is not an official part of India sovereign territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Gurjot.S

Huan said:


> For the sake of de-escalation, India should withdraw their troops from the Doklam region. It is really not worth India's own sea of blood and treasure today since it is not an official part of India sovereign territory.



This is not SCS where you will grab inch by inch.


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Looks like "good ol' days" when folks/materials were sent to the front in trains!!!! It's 100 years after WW1....


----------



## 52051

HAKIKAT said:


> Looks like "good ol' days" when folks/materials were sent to the front in trains!!!! It's 100 years after WW1....



China has both the largest railroad and highway network in the world, and I am sure even today, by train is a very efficient way to mobile your troops unless you dont have one, by air is only for tiny wars you saw on TV or a video game.



Gurjot.S said:


> This is not SCS where you will grab inch by inch.



Yeah, instead, we take chunk by chunk

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Dungeness

HAKIKAT said:


> Looks like "good ol' days" when folks/materials were sent to the front in trains!!!! It's 100 years after WW1....



Or shall they be sent by boats?












or 18-wheeler?






or donky?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistan First

Been telling you all that Modi is probably the best thing that happened for Pakistan (and China). 

Now, Indians are crapping in their pants, instead of on the streets and beaches.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sam.

Pakistan First said:


> Been telling you all that Modi is probably the best thing that happened for Pakistan (and China).
> 
> Now, Indians are crapping in their pants, instead of on the streets and beaches.


My pants are crapped and need to wash now . Cya later :/


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

52051 said:


> According to PLA's official account at Weibo, they reported that another artillery bridge from the 72th army group which stationed in east China, after travelled 2800 km, has arrived at south-west borderline between China and india near Kashmir, it is the second artillery bridge of an army group comes here.
> 
> Look like China's self-defence strike will not just limit to the tiny line of east borderline between China and india, it must be a much large scale of war.
> 
> Congrats to our troop and best luck to them, and good luck to our poor india boys as well, they do need alot of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.guancha.cn/military-affairs/2017_07_19_419040_1.shtml
> https://lt.cjdby.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2400033&extra=page=1



I think it is heading to border close to Kashmir and to form a coalition with the Pakistan Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## phancong

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> I think it is heading to border close to Kashmir and to form a coalition with the Pakistan Army.


India stated they intervened on behalf of Bhutan onto the territory side of China that Bhutan claimed as a disputed territory, this give China legitimate reason to enter Khasmir on behalf of Paskitan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

phancong said:


> India stated they intervened on behalf of Bhutan onto the territory side of China that Bhutan claimed as a disputed territory, this give China legitimate reason to enter Khasmir on behalf of Paskitan.



The PLA hawks plan a three sides assault from Kashmir to Sikkim to South Tibet.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Cybernetics

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The PLA hawks plan a three sides assault from Kashmir to Sikkim to South Tibet.


戴旭(Dai Xu) a well known hawk in the PLA mentioned in one of his speeches a decade ago that war with India is inevitable. He saw India as a 跳舞民族 (nation that is flamboyant and excitable), with other national characteristics that in the environment of prolonged economic growth will fuel their ego and vastly over estimate their abilities. In addition western powers who wish to contain China but maintain economic relations will use India as a proxy, fuelling them with support and arms (killing two birds with one stone). This is a recipe for disaster and India will become a dangerous neighbour, even going back on previous consensus of PRC sovereignty in Tibet. In his view it is country that needs to be defeated in battle for there to be order in Asia.

Sad to say to all my Indian friends that my personal view is that there is a high chance of war in the future but a full on conflict will not happen for a few years. We are currently seeing the build up phase before the release. Things will settle down for a while. India's economy will grow at a relatively fast pace, nationalism will increase, and anti-Chinese sentiment will increase. America and Japan will provide even more moral, diplomatic, and arms support to India, until there reaches a breaking point. The trigger could be independence movements (2020?) or other events, urging Indian army to mobilise and in a show of force to protect its territory.

This time India essentially pushed China closer to Pakistan's side of the sovereignty issue in Kashmir where it tried to be neutral before to not upset India in hopes of cooperation. Events will escalate in stages but it is hard to reverse. If the situation continues to escalate then China would be planning for a decapitation of the North East and Kashmir in coordination with Pakistan. 2.5 front war might become a reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Cybernetics said:


> 戴旭(Dai Xu) a well known hawk in the PLA mentioned in one of his speeches a decade ago that war with India is inevitable. He saw India as a 跳舞民族 (nation that is flamboyant and excitable), with other national characteristics that in the environment of prolonged economic growth will fuel their ego and vastly over estimate their abilities. In addition western powers who wish to contain China but maintain economic relations will use India as a proxy, fuelling them with support and arms (killing two birds with one stone). This is a recipe for disaster and India will become a dangerous neighbour, even going back on previous consensus of PRC sovereignty in Tibet. In his view it is country that needs to be defeated in battle for there to be order in Asia.
> 
> Sad to say to all my Indian friends that my personal view is that there is a high chance of war in the future but a full on conflict will not happen for a few years. We are currently seeing the build up phase before the release. Things will settle down for a while. India's economy will grow at a relatively fast pace, nationalism will increase, and anti-Chinese sentiment will increase. America and Japan will provide even more moral, diplomatic, and arms support to India, until there reaches a breaking point. The trigger could be independence movements (2020?) or other events, urging Indian army to mobilise and in a show of force to protect its territory.
> 
> This time India essentially pushed China closer to Pakistan's side of the sovereignty issue in Kashmir where it tried to be neutral before to not upset India in hopes of cooperation. Events will escalate in stages but it is hard to reverse. If the situation continues to escalate then China would be planning for a decapitation of the North East and Kashmir in coordination with Pakistan. 2.5 front war might become a reality.



So better having short term pain than long term pain, even the AIIB/BRICS Bank and SCO cannot avoid the war.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

HAKIKAT said:


> Looks like "good ol' days" when folks/materials were sent to the front in trains!!!! It's 100 years after WW1....


Its not just WWI but land connected war now or next 30 years are going to use railway to transport hundred thousand tons of military equipment. From Battle of stanligrad To soviet-Afghanistan war. It's all the same of using railway to move military equipment to remote land connected conflict. What is your point of suggesting it to WWI?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Post Colonnial

Cybernetics said:


> 戴旭(Dai Xu) a well known hawk in the PLA mentioned in one of his speeches a decade ago that war with India is inevitable. He saw India as a 跳舞民族 (nation that is flamboyant and excitable), with other national characteristics that in the environment of prolonged economic growth will fuel their ego and vastly over estimate their abilities. In addition western powers who wish to contain China but maintain economic relations will use India as a proxy, fuelling them with support and arms (killing two birds with one stone). This is a recipe for disaster and India will become a dangerous neighbour, even going back on previous consensus of PRC sovereignty in Tibet. In his view it is country that needs to be defeated in battle for there to be order in Asia.
> 
> Sad to say to all my Indian friends that my personal view is that there is a high chance of war in the future but a full on conflict will not happen for a few years. We are currently seeing the build up phase before the release. Things will settle down for a while. India's economy will grow at a relatively fast pace, nationalism will increase, and anti-Chinese sentiment will increase. America and Japan will provide even more moral, diplomatic, and arms support to India, until there reaches a breaking point. The trigger could be independence movements (2020?) or other events, urging Indian army to mobilise and in a show of force to protect its territory.
> 
> This time India essentially pushed China closer to Pakistan's side of the sovereignty issue in Kashmir where it tried to be neutral before to not upset India in hopes of cooperation. Events will escalate in stages but it is hard to reverse. If the situation continues to escalate then China would be planning for a decapitation of the North East and Kashmir in coordination with Pakistan. 2.5 front war might become a reality.



except now China seems to be the excitable one getting all nervous and making a new statement every day to whoever will sit and listen.


----------



## 52051

Post Colonnial said:


> except now China seems to be the excitable one getting all nervous and making a new statement every day to whoever will sit and listen.



Are you kidding me, your media and politicans are all scared to death nowadays, there are countless articles there, just nobody in China cares what you say.

The Chinese media are just for our people and troops, as well as international audience, this is called media preparation before war, which make China stand on a moral high ground before they crush you.

It is just like a big guy being hit by a tiny thug, then call everyone to see: look, look, a thug hit me now so I am now about to do self-defence, before that guy kill the tiny thug easily and everyone else believe he is justified.

China has many ways to downplay this confrontation, like send troops into india border and create a situtaion similiar to this standoff to get even, but guess what? China dont that, why? because China dont aim at get even, they are aim at take this as a reason to crush you.

If the mentality capablity of indian memebers in this forum is representive, I pretty sure the reality will crush you in a right-on-your-face style in the near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

I've been watching some Indian media about this dust-up -- I know, I have the scummiest taste in entertainment -- and it's been a very amusing and enlightening experience. The depth of delusion these people suffer under beggars belief! You really have to see it to believe it.

It's funny that on *every* single one of these talking head "discussions," (more like mass feces-flinging exercises) one guest or another's connection is lost. How do these people think they'll fare against Chinese electronic warfare?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Post Colonnial

52051 said:


> Are you kidding me, your media and politicans are all scared to death nowadays, there are countless articles there, just nobody in China cares what you say.
> 
> The Chinese media are just for our people and troops, as well as international audience, this is called media preparation before war, which make China stand on a moral high ground before they crush you.
> 
> It is just like a big guy being hit by a tiny thug, then call everyone to see: look, look, a thug hit me now so I am now about to do self-defence, before that guy kill the tiny thug easily and everyone else believe he is justified.
> 
> China has many ways to downplay this confrontation, like send troops into india border and create a situtaion similiar to this standoff to get even, but guess what? China dont that, why? because China dont aim at get even, they are aim at take this as a reason to crush you.
> 
> If the mentality capablity of indian memebers in this forum is representive, I pretty sure the reality will crush you in a right-on-your-face style in the near future.



you're just silly. Neither China nor India has the ability or inclination to fight a war. China simply mis-calculated Indian resolve and are now scrambling to save. Grow up.


----------



## 52051

Post Colonnial said:


> you're just silly. Neither China nor India has the ability or inclination to fight a war. China simply mis-calculated Indian resolve and are now scrambling to save. Grow up.



Its you who are being delusion, but believe whatever make you asleep anyway

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CriticalThought

Post Colonnial said:


> you're just silly. Neither China nor India has the ability or inclination to fight a war. China simply mis-calculated Indian resolve and are now scrambling to save. Grow up.



China enters a conflict to win, not like the stalemate in Kashmir going on since eternity. So China does thorough planning, before it starts the execution. When they do come for you, you won't know what hit you. You think the military movement in border areas is the only movement? They have many assets that need to be positioned. I wouldn't be surprised to find one fine day they decide to gift Pakistan their old aircraft carrier along with fighters. You are going to be surrounded before you are crushed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CN_lang66

CriticalThought said:


> China enters a conflict to win, not like the stalemate in Kashmir going on since eternity. So China does thorough planning, before it starts the execution. When they do come for you, you won't know what hit you. You think the military movement in border areas is the only movement? They have many assets that need to be positioned. I wouldn't be surprised to find one fine day they decide to gift Pakistan their old aircraft carrier along with fighters. You are going to be surrounded before you are crushed.



Its clear now China's 002 and the ones after will be EMALS carriers with possible nuclear power. This means LiaoNing (CV16) and even 001A will have to go eventually. I do hope Pakistan can receive them and hopefully as a gift haha, friendship forever.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Beast said:


> Its not just WWI but land connected war now or next 30 years are going to use railway to transport hundred thousand tons of military equipment. From Battle of stanligrad To soviet-Afghanistan war. It's all the same of using railway to move military equipment to remote land connected conflict. What is your point of suggesting it to WWI?


Nostalgia.... Some staffs don't change...


----------



## S10

I still don't think this situation will lead to war, but I think it will change the way China's stance on India's UNSC membership and Kashmir. Don't be surprised if you see Chinese military and civilian advisors start appearing in Pakistan's side of Kashmir on a frequent basis. The Brahmaputra river dam project is definitely going ahead now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Place Of Space

SarthakGanguly said:


> My original quote still exists. You can easily quote that. Let me know if you need to be educated. I will help you.
> 
> I will say again - PR China has not won a single major conflict (except against the Chinese)
> I did not say that PR China totally lost either.
> 
> And yeah, I do like to go back to school. Nice memories, man.
> 
> 
> Thanks. We are largely in agreement.



Yes, as a previous colony, as long as the war don't make it a colony again, all the conflicts could be defined victory. Indian's winning roof is very low.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 52051

S10 said:


> I still don't think this situation will lead to war, but I think it will change the way China's stance on India's UNSC membership and Kashmir. Don't be surprised if you see Chinese military and civilian advisors start appearing in Pakistan's side of Kashmir on a frequent basis. The Brahmaputra river dam project is definitely going ahead now.



Then you dont know the situation well, yes, it will lead to the war and india will be crushed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## somsak

Asia need peace. Do not wage war!.
Nuclear power warfare could lead to Nuclear war!.

India successfully stopped the road construction. Why not retreat back to the position?
India is structurally weaker than China. India should step back.
Why is India structurally weaker?
Because 
1) India has caste system which discriminate their own people for the enemy.
2) India has many separatist groups.

Those 2 points, if one look at western playbook of "Divide and Rule", one know how to exploit these inherent weakness.
Therefore it is India very own sake to stop all these unnecessary tension.


----------



## karl wang

Kumauni chora said:


> Do you know something called right to express or speech or speak (lol)
> It's called democracy my friend which you may not have heard of where if somebody abuses our motherland we can't kill him because it's what they call right to express.


 Funny, democracy. _official Chinese media saying if China had opted for democracy it would have become another India “where around 20 per cent of the world’s poorest live”.
_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 52051

karl wang said:


> Funny, democracy. _official Chinese media saying if China had opted for democracy it would have become another India “where around 20 per cent of the world’s poorest live”.
> _



Not really, the key difference between China and India is China is a country of Chinese, whilst india is a country of indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gurjot.S

S10 said:


> I still don't think this situation will lead to war, but I think it will change the way China's stance on India's UNSC membership and Kashmir. Don't be surprised if you see Chinese military and civilian advisors start appearing in Pakistan's side of Kashmir on a frequent basis. The Brahmaputra river dam project is definitely going ahead now.



China never favored UNSC or NSG, what she has for india ? Excuses.

Chinese military advisers or planners are already in pakistan. Who gave pakistan nukes ? who gave them missiles ? its china.

Brahmputra river dont affect us much, its affect's Bangladesh instead. FYI, china cant control brahmputra entirely.


----------



## Deino

52051 said:


> Then you dont know the situation well, yes, it will lead to the war and india will be crushed.




*Could You and some others please calm down a bit !*

There is no need war due to "minor" border issues and neither China nor India is stupid to wage war to risk all economic and political gains (esp. China made) in recent years for a completely unimportant border in that area regardless the historical issues and their importance I'm fully aware of.

Additionally I think some of You, who are calling for war, simply do not know what this means, the consequences and suffer esp. for civilians on both sides and all that only that a few fan-boys feel proud. Has anyone of You been with the military??

It's always so much easy to sit lazy and comfortable at home on a PC and make a lot of chest-bumping ... and a so much different issue to face the actual situation in that area.

Otherwise I suggest You should voluntarily sign in...


Boys ... You really need to calm down.
Deino


----------



## karl wang

52051 said:


> Not really, the key difference between China and India is China is built by Chinese, while india is built by indians.


 You violate the political correctness rules here, no racist!
Wait, we are Chinese, we don't have racist in our country at all, we just take it as difference. 
Fine, please go on.


----------



## Avijit

terranMarine said:


> I'm itching for a war with these Hindus. I guess China needs to hammer them down with our Communist Iron Fist to show who the f*ck is the BOSS here. Another utter defeat would humiliate them that India today is pretty much India 1962.


I say come on. Show some balls and at least make an advance. For more than a month now, China has been issuing empty threats. Pretty much the same way as North Korea. This is the ground reality. Stand-off is India's move. The next move is yours. All this bullshit here means nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

karl wang said:


> Funny, democracy. _official Chinese media saying if China had opted for democracy it would have become another India “where around 20 per cent of the world’s poorest live”.
> _


Does that include about 100,000 Chinese citizens who live in India as refugees?


----------



## karl wang

Jackdaws said:


> Does that include about 100,000 Chinese citizens who live in India as refugees?


 Do India treasures them? As Chinese, they deserve a life which should be 4 times better than your Indian. If India can't affort them, please send them back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

Avijit said:


> I say come on. Show some balls and at least make an advance. For more than a month now, China has been issuing empty threats. Pretty much the same way as North Korea. This is the ground reality. Stand-off is India's move. The next move is yours. All this bullshit here means nothing.


*
Be careful what you wish for, it just might come true!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jackdaws

karl wang said:


> Do India treasures them? As Chinese, they deserve a life which should be 4 times better than your Indian. If India can't affort them, please send them back.


LOL - no one is stopping them from going back. Of course they deserve a better life and they chose a better life in India. What steps have you taken to take them back?


----------



## T-Rex

karl wang said:


> Do India treasures them?


*
Dalailama is the gang leader!*


----------



## karl wang

Jackdaws said:


> LOL - no one is stopping them from going back. Of course they deserve a better life and they chose a better life in India. What steps have you taken to take them back?


 Those peoples once were salve of Dalai lama, If you think living as a slave was happy, fine, You win. Don't tell me they went for India's democracy.
China makes Tibetian's captia GDP to as much as 4 times of India. Far more richer than you India. Just tell them the truth. If they still choice to live as poor as India, It's ok. Then we don't need care about them anymore.



T-Rex said:


> *Be careful what you wish for, it just might come true!*


 Nobody wants war. But some idiots may make it come true. As a poor nation, India may lost their chance to become power once for good. 
Tactics is one thing, but play fires with someone power than you, it's a dangerous game.
Let's wait and see.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shabi1

Everything summed up in two cartoons.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## shahbaz baig

*India says it has international backing in border dispute with China*
By AFP
Published: July 20, 2017




File image of India-China trade route at Nathu-La, 55 km (34 miles) north of Gangtok, capital of India's northeastern state of Sikkim. PHOTO: Reuters

NEW DELHI: India’s stand in its border dispute with China is supported by other countries, Foreign Minister Sushma Swaraj said Thursday as she praised tiny Bhutan for standing up to China in the row.

Swaraj reaffirmed that India’s security could be jeopardised if China takes over the zone where the frontiers of India, China and Bhutan meet. The standoff started more than a month ago after Chinese troops started building a road on the remote plateau, which is disputed by China and Bhutan.

*‘Chance of war’ between nuclear-armed China and India*

Indian troops moved in to the flashpoint zone to halt the work.
“All the countries are understanding that India’s stand is not wrong. Justice is on our side, this is being accepted by all other countries,” the minister told the upper house of the Indian parliament. Swaraj praised Bhutan, one of the world’s smallest countries, for taking an “aggressive” stand and not bowing to its giant neighbour.

Bhutan has said construction of the road is “a direct violation” of agreements with China. Bhutan and China do not have diplomatic relations. India, which fought a war with China in 1962 over a separate part of the disputed Himalayan border, supports Bhutan’s claim. “There is a written agreement signed in 2012 which states that the issue of trijunction (the border where the three countries meet) should be decided by India, China and … Bhutan,” Swaraj said.

“All this while China has been building roads… various activities have been going on. This time they brought bulldozers and excavators and their intention is to reach the trijunction. “They want to end the status quo of this trijunction unilaterally,” she added.

*‘India won’t allow IoK to be part of CPEC’*

China has said Indian troops should “unconditionally” withdraw to the Indian side before talks can start on the dispute. Swaraj said China must also pull back its troops for any dialogue to happen. India and China have vied for influence in South Asia, with Beijing ploughing large sums into infrastructure projects in Nepal, Sri Lanka and Bangladesh. Bhutan has remained closely allied to India.


----------



## shahbaz baig

*The Answer of this Article
*
International backing == bhutan
Delusional Indians think that because Japan and U.S conducted the Naval exercise. it means that both are backing India's stand over Sikkim stand-off, although neither U.S nor Japan stated officially regarding this matter.

India moved troops because of the fear or as usual unwarranted concerns that china can capture India's neck (siliguri corridor).
although siliguri corridor is miles far away from the actual construction of a road. that cant be captured until there wouldn't be full conventional war. because Siliguri Corridor is being protected by difficult terrains, rivers that make sure the safety of both side naturally.

India is saying it is our move to save our sovereignty and that's why Indian chest thumping is going on all over India that India stopped a road construction and saved her sovereignty.

To stop construction of a road and call it saving your sovereignty is totally insanity.

2nd India's biggest misunderstanding about the border defense cooperation agreement 2005 between china & India.
*According to Agreement.*
"China and India have previously agreed that the disputes must be solved diplomatically. During the visit of the then Chinese premier Wen Jiaboa to India in 2005, Beijing and New Delhi signed a historic accord, agreeing to settle the decades-old border dispute without use of force.

and in 2013 when the then indian Prime Miniter manmohan Singh Visited China, the two states singed the Border Defense Cooperation Agreement, reaffirming that both shall "exercise maximum self-restraint,""not use force or face-offs occur along the disputed areas."​
if you consider this agreement among China-India-Bhutan.. then India Violated the Agreement by using Force against Chinese Construction employees rather then Diplomatic Cooperation, although not a single bullet was fired but by using force, India violated the Agreement with China.

India moved troops on behalf of India's unwarranted Concerns. India didn't have any intention to confront with China just because of Bhutan, it is India's own unwarranted Concerns over Silliguri Corridor.

What Indian Army is doing in that area which dont belong to India at Doklam ? not even Indian claimed Area.

@Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baby Leone

NEW DELHI: 

India’s stand in its border dispute with China is supported by other countries, Foreign Minister Sushma Swaraj said Thursday as she praised tiny Bhutan for standing up to China in the row.

Swaraj reaffirmed that India’s security could be jeopardised if China takes over the zone where the frontiers of India, China and Bhutan meet. The standoff started more than a month ago after Chinese troops started building a road on the remote plateau, which is disputed by China and Bhutan.

*‘Chance of war’ between nuclear-armed China and India*

Indian troops moved in to the flashpoint zone to halt the work.
“All the countries are understanding that India’s stand is not wrong. Justice is on our side, this is being accepted by all other countries,” the minister told the upper house of the Indian parliament. Swaraj praised Bhutan, one of the world’s smallest countries, for taking an “aggressive” stand and not bowing to its giant neighbour.

Bhutan has said construction of the road is “a direct violation” of agreements with China. Bhutan and China do not have diplomatic relations. India, which fought a war with China in 1962 over a separate part of the disputed Himalayan border, supports Bhutan’s claim. “There is a written agreement signed in 2012 which states that the issue of trijunction (the border where the three countries meet) should be decided by India, China and … Bhutan,” Swaraj said.

“All this while China has been building roads… various activities have been going on. This time they brought bulldozers and excavators and their intention is to reach the trijunction. “They want to end the status quo of this trijunction unilaterally,” she added.

*‘India won’t allow IoK to be part of CPEC’*

China has said Indian troops should ‘unconditionally’ withdraw to the Indian side before talks can start on the dispute. Swaraj said China must also pull back its troops for any dialogue to happen. India and China have vied for influence in South Asia, with Beijing ploughing large sums into infrastructure projects in Nepal, Sri Lanka and Bangladesh. Bhutan has remained closely allied to India.

https://tribune.com.pk/story/1462372/india-says-international-backing-border-dispute-china/

lo kr lo baat


----------



## ito

shahbaz baig said:


> International backing == bhutan



What about US and Japan?...given that both take China to be their enemy...they should side with India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shahbaz baig

ito said:


> What about US and Japan?...given that both take China to be their enemy...they should side with India


delusional Indians think that because Japan and U.S conducted the Naval exercise. it means that both are backing India's stand over Sikkim stand-off, although neither U.S nor Japan stated officially regarding this matter

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## airmarshal

India is trying become a cheap soldier of America by inciting wars and conflicts against Chine and supporting America in South China Sea dispute. 

Under Modi, India filled with Hindu nationalism has become even more reckless. Its political leadership thinks like in IT, outsourcing its manpower, it can outsource its military strength to an imperial effort.

China and India are no match. China if it wants to escalate will teach India a lesson that it will forget what happened to it in 1962. I wish China teach India a lesson sooner than later. This will deflate Modi and his Hindutva orgasms.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## duhastmish

shahbaz baig said:


> delusional Indians think that because Japan and U.S conducted the Naval exercise. it means that both are backing India's stand over Sikkim stand-off, although neither U.S nor Japan stated officially regarding this matter


so who should we trust?
Non delusional pakistani?

get a life dude. your perception is kinked. just because china owns you. you take them as friends. there ia diffrence in owning something and supporting.

you were owned by american earlier. now china too both are shareholder.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## shahbaz baig

duhastmish said:


> so who should we trust?
> Non delusional pakistani?
> 
> get a life dude. your perception is kinked. just because china owns you. you take them as friends. there ia diffrence in owning something and supporting.


as usual Indian obsession. any sane Indian NEXT ?


----------



## karl wang

ito said:


> What about US and Japan?...given that both take China to be their enemy...they should side with India


 Funny, once India is the leader of "The Non-Aligned Movement". 
Now, India just gives up to be game player and become a chess for US. We are happy to see India lost his independence and become nobody.
The Philippines once holds the same opinion as India, they think US/Janpan will fight with China in SCS and support them. Guess what, In 2016, with two aircraft carrier groups, US said, we would start the war tonigh! When China deployed the militory and was ready to start the war, US just left without saying a word. Then Philippines came to realize, US&Japan just want a cannon fodder. 
Today, you see. The smart Philippines just want earn aids form China, they becomes Chinese's friend now.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ito

shahbaz baig said:


> delusional Indians think that because Japan and U.S conducted the Naval exercise. it means that both are backing India's stand over Sikkim stand-off, although neither U.S nor Japan stated officially regarding this matter



 Pakistanis...and their love for US....When will you realize that US is not with Pakistan anymore. There has been change in geo strategic equations since 1990's. For name sake Pakistan is US ally and major non Nato member, while India gets US technology, weapons and nuclear plants, and now major defense partner of US.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shahbaz baig

ito said:


> Pakistanis...and their love for US....When will you realize that US is not with Pakistan anymore. There has been change in geo strategic equations since 1990's. For name sake Pakistan is US ally and major non Nato member, while India gets US technology, weapons and nuclear plants, and now major defense partner of US.


----------



## duhastmish

shahbaz baig said:


> as usual Indian obsession. any sane Indian NEXT ?



not obsession. but its so easy to throw money to your top brass and make country dance.
yes india is not far behind but in your case its ugly qnd sick.

just for few $ you let them bomb your land. you let them make a osama story and humiliate your self for supporting such a terrorist.

you sold your port for such big instrest. you buy their garbage chinese equipments.anyways your call.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ito

airmarshal said:


> India is trying become a cheap soldier of America by inciting wars and conflicts against Chine and supporting America in South China Sea dispute.
> 
> Under Modi, India filled with Hindu nationalism has become even more reckless. Its political leadership thinks like in IT, outsourcing its manpower, it can outsource its military strength to an imperial effort.
> 
> China and India are no match. China if it wants to escalate will teach India a lesson that it will forget what happened to it in 1962. I wish China teach India a lesson sooner than later. This will deflate Modi and his Hindutva orgasms.



ha..haha...if China has the guts...let them start the localized war...we will show them who will win...Solider to solider we will beat them hands down...it is a different case if there is an all out war, where China might have quantitative superiority. 

As on economy..India is 2.5 trillion dollar economy with forecasted average growth of 7.5% for next decade, while China slowing down to 4.4%. This is time for China to attack India to have a chance to win...in future the chances of any Chinese victory will recede.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shahbaz baig

duhastmish said:


> not obsession. but its so easy to throw money to your top brass and make country dance.
> yes india is not far behind but in your case its ugly qnd sick.
> 
> just for few $ you let them bomb your land. you let them make a osama story and humiliate your self for supporting such a terrorist.


U.S and Pakistan Know what to do.. You Indians keep on trying to provoke U.S against China & Pakistan. and U.S is appeasing Modi just to milk India more. but it's out off topic tell me exactly what international backing over stand-off sikkim? 
matlab kuch bhi


----------



## Taimoor Khan

This all started after Modi got the go ahead from the yanks. Indians are gullible lot, if they think that when push comes to shove, yanks will be with them, they are in for nasty surprise. When first bullets are fired, yanks will be the first one to make the runner.


----------



## ito

shahbaz baig said:


>



It is on topic on why Pakistanis think that way...As on the topic, there is no reason why US will take Chinese side...when US doesn't want China to rival US...keeping India - China rivalry is in US interest. As on Japan, Japan have serious disputes with China on South China Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shahbaz baig

ito said:


> It is on topic on why Pakistanis think that way...As on the topic, there is no reason why US will take Chinese side...when US doesn't want China to rival US...keeping India - China rivalry is in US interest. As on Japan, Japan have serious disputes with China on South China Sea.


always remember and write down my words. U.S will never confront with China just because of India. if U.S will do this then other nations will also be online.. 
going for some work. see you soon...


----------



## ito

shahbaz baig said:


> always remember and write down my words. U.S will never confront with China just because of India. if U.S will do this then other nations will also be online..
> going for some work. see you soon...



It is your opinion...not based on facts. And US will confront with China if its core interest are threatened...US will confront China if China plans any take over of Taiwan or if China attacks Japan.


----------



## karl wang

ito said:


> Pakistanis...and their love for US....When will you realize that US is not with Pakistan anymore. There has been change in geo strategic equations since 1990's. For name sake Pakistan is US ally and major non Nato member, while India gets US technology, weapons and nuclear plants, and now major defense partner of US.


 Becareful, US is famous to sell his alliances. Today they can do this to Pakistan, tommorrow, they can do the same to India.
And Pakistan will always has aliance who will fight with them shoulder by shoulder in all the weather. China, the trustable iron brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## third eye

shahbaz baig said:


> *India moved troops because of the fear or as usual unwarranted concerns that china can capture India's neck* (siliguri corridor).
> although siliguri corridor is miles far away from the actual construction of a road. *that cant be captured until there wouldn't be full conventional war. because Siliguri Corridor is being protected by difficult terrains, rivers that make sure the safety of both side naturally.*



You are making a point with such conviction & contradicting it .

You have missed the woods for the trees - Completely

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

> “All the countries are understanding that India’s stand is not wrong. Justice is on our side, this is being accepted by *all other countries*,”



What?

Without naming any single country, she says all the counties?
Who are couple of these, if not all?

Lol bhai lol. 

This is India's treachery. 
Tall claim requires taller evidence!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

I am thinking what is the percentage of chance that China will compromise and India will win with their demand ....

I know India is very serious, but dont know what will China do if India does not compromise...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raphael

ashok321 said:


> What?
> 
> Without naming any single country, she says all the counties?
> Who are couple of these, if not all?
> 
> Lol bhai lol.
> 
> This is India's treachery.
> Tall claim requires taller evidence!



Exactly. How come the Indian minister can't name any of these countries, or even produce anonymous quotations of this support? The reality is no country would risk their global reputation to support India's hegemonic ambitions in South Asia lest they become a pariah state. Would the US really support India's feudal vassalization of Bhutan, so it can continue to be denied even diplomatic relations with Bhutan thanks to India's jealous intereference?

It seems India's friends are as vacuously aspirational as its superpower status

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## karl wang

ito said:


> It is your opinion...not based on facts. And US will confront with China if its core interest are threatened...US will confront China if China plans any take over of Taiwan or if China attacks Japan.


 You get the point, Taiwan is truely our concern, let me tell you some truth. We have prepare the war for decades.We Chinese are determine to do it.
1. There are 5-6 aircraft carrier on the way. We can see 2 already there now. Coming
2. DF21/DF26D, CV killer. Done
3. Baidu navigation system. Done
4. Anti-Satellite Missile. Done
5. J20 stealth figher, which will be deploy to the army. Done
6. DF41, cover all the soil of US. Done
7. Yun20:almost Done
8. Hypersonic weapons, leave US defenseless.:almost Done
....
See, we never take India as peer, only US. We don't need even start the fight with them. Just make them understand they will pay something they can't afford.
They will see, Taiwan is actully not that important than theirs people's life.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ashok321

*India says it has international backing in border dispute with China*

The situation here is akin to a following:

A *blind* man goes up to 17th (top) floor and defecates right there.
As if that was not enough, he started clapping by shouting; "I did it, I did it without anybody seeing me"...

This is India.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jackdaws

karl wang said:


> Those peoples once were salve of Dalai lama, If you think living as a slave was happy, fine, You win. Don't tell me they went for India's democracy.
> China makes Tibetian's captia GDP to as much as 4 times of India. Far more richer than you India. Just tell them the truth. If they still choice to live as poor as India, It's ok. Then we don't need care about them anymore.



I shall take that as a "no".


----------



## ito

karl wang said:


> See, we never take India as peer, only US. We don't need even start the fight with them. Just make then understand they will pay something they can't afford. They will see, Taiwan is actully not that important than theirs people's life.



Yes, I agree China is supa powa. No where is India near to that title. We are just a developing country with modest ambitions of lifting our population out of poverty, and getting our economy to its potential.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

ito said:


> What about US and Japan?...given that both take China to be their enemy...*they should* side with India



Only if WOULD and SHOULD were literally the same.


----------



## Dragon4

Spring Onion said:


> Only if WOULD and SHOULD were literally the same.


Thanks for the info, we didn't knew.


----------



## Thetigerforces

karl wang said:


> Funny, once India is the leader of "The Non-Aligned Movement".
> Now, India just gives up to be game player and become a chess for US. We are happy to see India lost his independence and become nobody.
> The Philippines once holds the same opinion as India, they think US/Janpan will fight with China in SCS and support them. Guess what, In 2016, with two aircraft carrier groups, US said, we would start the war tonigh! When China deployed the militory and was ready to start the war, US just left without saying a word. Then Philippines came to realize, US&Japan just want a cannon fodder.
> Today, you see. The smart Philippines just want earn aids form China, they becomes Chinese's friend now.


Yes of course that is so true. You are right India is just a puppet for the U.S, because a puppet for the U.S would buy weapons systems from Russia, regularly hold military drills with Russia and refuse to sanction Russia despite many other countries doing so.

Come on man, of COURSE India is trying to build relations with the U.S, they need to so the U.S can support them against China. The Indian army, while powerful is nowhere near as powerful as the PLA which is second only to the U.S, that's why they are trying to get America's help.

And can you explain how India is being America's "Chess"



karl wang said:


> Becareful, US is famous to sell his alliances. Today they can do this to Pakistan, tommorrow, they can do the same to India.
> And Pakistan will always has aliance who will fight with them shoulder by shoulder in all the weather. China, the trustable iron brother.




You aren't wrong. This is I think the reason why India still tries to mantain relations with Russia a lot, I agree with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azadkashmir

indians are trying hard to get the acceptence from thier western/usa masters but mostly usa white master who is treating them like british empire treated indian subjects. no dog or indians are allowed. 

God it just too much, to see this happening in this day and age. Looking back at colonised subjects under british they were better at resistance and had honour. indians today are trying hard to prove thier stupid ego. 
They think if we do as western jew world says then we will be patted on the back and would be told we are aryans brothers. However as history timeline proves, satanic possesed jew western nation couldnt care about thier own people. 
it has destroyed its own true religion and its laws. So therefore they couldnt care less about some brown ppl from india who they view as cockroaches not even worth communicating with. Indians have elected or maybe it was rigged, prime minister Modi who has bloods on his hands. He tries hard to make friends and hugs western jew leaders like it his first night with his virgin wife. The western leader make speeches against pakistan, gets to milk india. The speech is then broadcasted by indian media pumping their air waves, which in turn has an effect on the ppl perception. Western world is cashing on india. 

If indians put this much work and effort in promoting toilets, public baths, roads, schools, job, social secuirty, anti corruption, Banning GMO, protecting the rights of thier ppl etc , today india would be shining example. 

Indian poor can afford mobiles/tvs but no toilets. bollywood has destroyed the mind just like hollywood has destroyed the mind of americans.


----------



## Spring Onion

Dragon4 said:


> Thanks for the info, we didn't knew.



So who is "We" here ?


----------



## Deino

*Guys ... can we stay on topic and that means latest developments, official reactions and comments from both sides but surely not name-calling, penis-contests and accusations since this is not CHina-military-related.*

*Otherwise I will clean that thread.*

Deino


----------



## karl wang

Thetigerforces said:


> Yes of course that is so true. You are right India is just a puppet for the U.S, because a puppet for the U.S would buy weapons systems from Russia, regularly hold military drills with Russia and refuse to sanction Russia despite many other countries doing so.
> 
> Come on man, of COURSE India is trying to build relations with the U.S, they need to so the U.S can support them against China. The Indian army, while powerful is nowhere near as powerful as the PLA which is second only to the U.S, that's why they are trying to get America's help.
> 
> And can you explain how India is being America's "Chess"


 I agree India will get some support from US, but not that kind of support India wants. And India defintely will pay for US's support.Once India joins the game of constain China with US&Japan, It means China will seriously take India as enemy. India will become the front, and cannon fodder. Surely, China will also pay for the war with India, but Inida definitely will lost the future too.
Please come back to the start. Why India is the leader of "The Non-Aligned Movement".Does India really plan to ask help from the world and start a full-scale war with China.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dragon4

Spring Onion said:


> So who is "We" here ?


Everyone.


----------



## StraightShooter

karl wang said:


> Funny, once India is the leader of "The Non-Aligned Movement".
> Now, India just gives up to be game player and become a chess for US. We are happy to see India lost his independence and become nobody.
> The Philippines once holds the same opinion as India, they think US/Janpan will fight with China in SCS and support them. Guess what, In 2016, with two aircraft carrier groups, US said, we would start the war tonigh! When China deployed the militory and was ready to start the war, US just left without saying a word. Then Philippines came to realize, US&Japan just want a cannon fodder.
> Today, you see. The smart Philippines just want earn aids form China, they becomes Chinese's friend now.



Are you comparing India with Philippines? The case of Philippines is very different as it did not have capability to fight the war with China on its own.

India does not need others to fight its war. India is very much capable of doing it on its own. If others join the fight then it would be for their own interests as it is less risky to take on China when India is already pulling China down.

You have to understand the difference between fighting a war on behalf of India vs supporting India

Support may come in various forms like

1) Blocking resolutions in UNSC

2) Sharing Intelligence including movement of troops, subs, ships etc.

3) Threatening to open additional fronts

4) Support to independence and democracy movements within China (HongKong, Tibet, East Turkistan etc)

5) Recognition of India's diplomatic position

6) Providing military hardware to India at short notice on credit

7) Providing Oil & Gas

8) Providing loans

9) Providing military advice

10) Managing world opinion at large etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Spring Onion

Dragon4 said:


> Everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thetigerforces

karl wang said:


> I agree India will get some support from US, but not that kind of support India wants. And India defintely will pay for US's support.Once India joins the game of constain China with US&Japan, It means China will seriously take India as enemy. India will become the front, and cannon fodder. Surely, China will also pay for the war with India, but Inida definitely will lost the future too.
> Please come back to the start. Why India is the leader of "The Non-Aligned Movement".Does India really plan to ask help from the world and start a full-scale war with China.



Most likely only support in weapons and intelligence, the U.S will not bring in troops to fight on the Indian side, as India doesn't have a formal military alliance with the U.S. , and I don't think they will because India wants to mantain relations with Russia as well. As for your second point China and India have been clear enemies for some years now, and India is probably the biggest military threat to China after the U.S, however I still think there can be a chance of a improvement in relationship between the two countries, as the hate between Indians and Chinese people are not as much as the hate between Indians and Pakistanis, in fact I'd say Indians probably hate Chinese more than Chinese hate Indians. The benefits of India and China having better relations would be quite significant as well.


----------



## karl wang

Thetigerforces said:


> Yes of course that is so true. You are right India is just a puppet for the U.S, because a puppet for the U.S would buy weapons systems from Russia, regularly hold military drills with Russia and refuse to sanction Russia despite many other countries doing so.
> 
> Come on man, of COURSE India is trying to build relations with the U.S, they need to so the U.S can support them against China. The Indian army, while powerful is nowhere near as powerful as the PLA which is second only to the U.S, that's why they are trying to get America's help.
> 
> And can you explain how India is being America's "Chess"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't wrong. This is I think the reason why India still tries to mantain relations with Russia a lot, I agree with you.


 As for Russia, You need understand the Throne game first. The 2rd and 3rd must cooperate to defend 1st. Or 2rd and 3rd will be killed by 1st one by one. 2rd+3rd will balance the 1st, they have to.
BTW, China already develop our own version weapon system. See, J20, YJ12, TYPE 055, those weapons are suporier than Russia . We have have our version Jet engine now, So the relationship is not that way you think.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thetigerforces

karl wang said:


> As for Russia, You need understand the Throne game first. The 2rd and 3rd must cooperate to defend 1st. Or 2rd and 3rd will be killed by 1st one by one. 2rd+3rd will balance the 1st, they have to.
> BTW, China already develop our own version weapon system. See, J20, YJ12, TYPE 055, those weapons are suporier than Russia . We have have our version Jet engine now, So the relationship is not that way you think.


I don't quite understand what you said in the first part my friend, you are saying that Russia and China will co-operate to defeat India, is that right?


----------



## karl wang

StraightShooter said:


> Are you comparing India with Philippines? The case of Philippines is very different as it did not have capability to fight the war with China on its own.
> 
> India does not need others to fight its war. India is very much capable of doing it on its own. If others join the fight then it would be for their own interests as it is less risky to take on China when India is already pulling China down.
> 
> You have to understand the difference between fighting a war on behalf of India vs supporting India
> 
> Support may come in various forms like
> 
> 1) Blocking resolutions in UNSC
> 
> 2) Sharing Intelligence including movement of troops, subs, ships etc.
> 
> 3) Threatening to open additional fronts
> 
> 4) Support to independence and democracy movements within China (HongKong, Tibet, East Turkistan etc)
> 
> 5) Recognition of India's diplomatic position
> 
> 6) Providing military hardware to India at short notice on credit
> 
> 7) Providing Oil & Gas
> 
> 8) Providing loans
> 
> 9) Providing military advice
> 
> 10) Managing world opinion at large etc.


 You don't get the point. Philippines is not comparable with India. I just mean India won't get the help form US when India really need helps. Nobody will risk theirself for others.



Thetigerforces said:


> I don't quite understand what you said in the first part my friend, you are saying that Russia and China will co-operate to defeat India, is that right?


 No, my friend, 1st:US. 2nd,3th:China,Russia
US is only reason which makes China and Russia sit together. If China and Russia refuse to cooperate together, US will destory them one by one.
So Russia is not the alliance of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SrNair

shahbaz baig said:


> International backing == bhutan
> 
> India moved troops because of the fear or as usual unwarranted concerns that china can capture India's neck (siliguri corridor).
> although siliguri corridor is miles far away from the actual construction of a road. that cant be captured until there wouldn't be full conventional war. because Siliguri Corridor is being protected by difficult terrains, rivers that make sure the safety of both side naturally.
> 
> India is saying it is our move to save our sovereignty and that's why Indian chest thumping is going on all over India that India stopped a road construction and saved her sovereignty.
> 
> To stop construction of a road and call it saving your sovereignty is totally insane.



Have you been in our Silguri Corrdior ?

On topic: We only need anyone vocal supports ,we knows everyone will stay neutral .Because this is something that the so called Superpowers cant handle .We know how to handle and Bhutan had been given us a written request to help them .
So it is fair.


----------



## dray

karl wang said:


> Funny, once India is the leader of "The Non-Aligned Movement".
> Now, India just gives up to be game player and become a chess for US. We are happy to see India lost his independence and become nobody.
> The Philippines once holds the same opinion as India, they think US/Janpan will fight with China in SCS and support them. Guess what, In 2016, with two aircraft carrier groups, US said, we would start the war tonigh! When China deployed the militory and was ready to start the war, US just left without saying a word. Then Philippines came to realize, US&Japan just want a cannon fodder.
> Today, you see. The smart Philippines just want earn aids form China, they becomes Chinese's friend now.





karl wang said:


> Becareful, US is famous to sell his alliances. Today they can do this to Pakistan, tommorrow, they can do the same to India.
> And Pakistan will always has aliance who will fight with them shoulder by shoulder in all the weather. China, the trustable iron brother.



We act according to out own interest, and we don't need external help to defend ourselves..the minister is talking about global political support, something that a state with questionable credibility like China won't understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StraightShooter

karl wang said:


> You don't get the point. Philippines is not comparable with India. I just mean India won't get the help form US when India really need helps. Nobody will risk theirself for others.



In fact it is you who do not get the point. US, UK, France, Germany, Japan, EU, Russia etc do not have to put their names on the support they give to India. They can support India in the name of Support to democracy, Technology sharing, strategic ties, economic ties etc without even mentioning the word "war" itself. Heck, if the powers be put enough pressure on Pakistan, it would buckle and would pull away to stay neutral in the war leaving China all alone.

India has capability and gumption to take on China on its own. It does not need others to fight its war. It just needs support of the others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

airmarshal said:


> India is trying become a cheap soldier of America by inciting wars and conflicts against Chine and supporting America in South China Sea dispute.
> 
> Under Modi, India filled with Hindu nationalism has become even more reckless. Its political leadership thinks like in IT, outsourcing its manpower, it can outsource its military strength to an imperial effort.
> 
> China and India are no match. China if it wants to escalate will teach India a lesson that it will forget what happened to it in 1962. I wish China teach India a lesson sooner than later. This will deflate Modi and his Hindutva orgasms.



We are the one that call shots here .
Americans dont have anything to play here.



Taimoor Khan said:


> This all started after Modi got the go ahead from the yanks. Indians are gullible lot, if they think that when push comes to shove, yanks will be with them, they are in for nasty surprise. When first bullets are fired, yanks will be the first one to make the runner.



Who asked the help of Yanks ?


----------



## dray

karl wang said:


> You get the point, Taiwan is truely our concern, let me tell you some truth. We have prepare the war for decades.We Chinese are determine to do it.
> 1. There are 5-6 aircraft carrier on the way. We can see 2 already there now. Coming
> 2. DF21/DF26D, CV killer. Done
> 3. Baidu navigation system. Done
> 4. Anti-Satellite Missile. Done
> 5. J20 stealth figher, which will be deploy to the army. Done
> 6. DF41, cover all the soil of US. Done
> 7. Yun20:almost Done
> 8. Hypersonic weapons, leave US defenseless.:almost Done
> ....
> See, *we never take India as peer*, only US. We don't need even start the fight with them. Just make them understand they will pay something they can't afford.
> They will see, Taiwan is actully not that important than theirs people's life.



Look dude, stop this nonsensical chest-thumping and do if you can do anything about our stand. And we too don't take China as peer, an oppressive autocratic country can't be our peer even if it has made some money by stitching shoes and stuff...you simply don't have the lineage, civilization and culture...and the obnoxious behavior of Chinese members here throughout the year shows how lowly you guys are. So stop this 'peer business' bullcrap and concentrate on how to get out of the situation without any further damage to your carefully crafted fake image of peace, power & leadership...nobody sees China as a leader barring two pariah states...and that's where you belong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

Skies said:


> I am thinking what is the percentage of chance that China will compromise and India will win with their demand ....
> 
> I know India is very serious, but dont know what will China do if India does not compromise...



We are waiting for witnessing 'what they actually can do '?

So far they are just crying through their medias .

What they actually think ?Congress could have pull stuff like this but they didnt because they were in busy during their rule .India has capability but always abstain from using hard power .
We are just showing them what we are and some how they cant digest it .



Azadkashmir said:


> indians are trying hard to get the acceptence from thier western/usa masters but mostly usa white master who is treating them like british empire treated indian subjects. no dog or indians are allowed.
> 
> God it just too much, to see this happening in this day and age. Looking back at colonised subjects under british they were better at resistance and had honour. indians today are trying hard to prove thier stupid ego.
> They think if we do as western jew world says then we will be patted on the back and would be told we are aryans brothers. However as history timeline proves, satanic possesed jew western nation couldnt care about thier own people.
> it has destroyed its own true religion and its laws. So therefore they couldnt care less about some brown ppl from india who they view as cockroaches not even worth communicating with. Indians have elected or maybe it was rigged, prime minister Modi who has bloods on his hands. He tries hard to make friends and hugs western jew leaders like it his first night with his virgin wife. The western leader make speeches against pakistan, gets to milk india. The speech is then broadcasted by indian media pumping their air waves, which in turn has an effect on the ppl perception. Western world is cashing on india.
> 
> If indians put this much work and effort in promoting toilets, public baths, roads, schools, job, social secuirty, anti corruption, Banning GMO, protecting the rights of thier ppl etc , today india would be shining example.
> 
> Indian poor can afford mobiles/tvs but no toilets. bollywood has destroyed the mind just like hollywood has destroyed the mind of americans.



Cry me a river 



karl wang said:


> I agree India will get some support from US, but not that kind of support India wants. And India defintely will pay for US's support.Once India joins the game of constain China with US&Japan, It means China will seriously take India as enemy. India will become the front, and cannon fodder. Surely, China will also pay for the war with India, but Inida definitely will lost the future too.
> Please come back to the start. Why India is the leader of "The Non-Aligned Movement".Does India really plan to ask help from the world and start a full-scale war with China.



India dont need anyones active support .
We only needs a neutral condition.

Actually all we can see is the crying of CCP through medias

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thetigerforces

karl wang said:


> You don't get the point. Philippines is not comparable with India. I just mean India won't get the help form US when India really need helps. Nobody will risk theirself for others.
> 
> 
> No, my friend, 1st:US. 2nd,3th:China,Russia
> US is only reason which makes China and Russia sit together. If China and Russia refuse to cooperate together, US will destory them one by one.
> So Russia is not the alliance of India.



That is true. But Russia would gain more to be neutral in this fight, think about it. They can sell weapons to both sides ( More so to India because as you said China is pretty self-sufficient with their defense industry) and can also help try to mediate between the two sides, and eventually help bring the tension to a close ( This would be good PR because in the West, Russia is kind of viewed as a war-mongering country, and doing this would give off the image that they are commited to peace), if Russia clearly sided with China they would lose a significant amount of money because India would no longer buy Russian military hardware and would buy solely from the West, and the purchase of Russian military hardware from India makes them a lot of money.


----------



## Taimoor Khan

SrNair said:


> Who asked the help of Yanks ?



You are cute. 

See nothing hear nothing. LOL.


----------



## SrNair

Taimoor Khan said:


> You are cute.
> 
> See nothing hear nothing. LOL.



All I can see here is your blind comments with zero understanding

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karl wang

Rain Man said:


> Look dude, stop this nonsensical chest-thumping and do if you can do anything about our stand. And we too don't take China as peer, an oppressive autocratic country can't be our peer even if it has made some money by stitching shoes and stuff...you simply don't have the lineage, civilization and culture...and the obnoxious behavior of Chinese members here throughout the year shows how lowly you guys are. So stop this 'peer business' bullcrap and concentrate on how to get out of the situation without any further damage to your carefully crafted fake image of peace, power & leadership...nobody sees China as a leader barring two pariah states...and that's where you belong.


 Sorry, I really don't understand what do you mean. I guess the truth offends you. India is a great country, But facts is facts, I still need tell you:
China is the only civilizaion for 5000 years without break, and we have chronicle in detail. Even India need research and side-confirm you history by our records. India is also a great culture, but India doesn't record it well.So I don't need waste any time to argue with you for that.
Nowadays, by term of PPP, China is already the biggest economics in the world. Our industrial category is the most complete one, It means we can made everything. Not the way, you think. It's facts, I don't need argue with you too.
Our media, rarely metions about India, It's facts, I also don't need argue with you.
China don't want be hegemony as US, we just want trade with the world and make win-win relationship. I also don't need argue you.
Currently, with similar population, India only have 1/5 of China's GDP, it is also the facts.
Please argue me with facts, or you just make me despise you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NALANDA

Why are Chinese guys hurt at long overdue response from India. China has been propping and saving Pakistan at the cost of India. It was China who breached the equation by their CPEC initiative. China has been interfering in J&K , Nepal , Bhutan, Srilanka to name a few. Previous Govt was stupid but this one is not. If we do what you have been doing .....Why so much Hara Kiri. Just get used to it....To coin the term China is using nowadays. Earlier it was China who would frequently trespass ....India is in Bhutanese land as it's protectorate. Get used to it and no amount of shouting will change our stance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

karl wang said:


> Currently, with similar population, India only have 1/5 of China's GDP, it is also the facts.



10 years ago China's GDP was similar to where we are now, 30 years ago China's GDP was nothing to speak about, even today it is half of US's, and now China's economy is slowing down and most likely it is heading for a major crash...such short term GDP means nothing, especially when one country starts behaving like an imperialist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karl wang

Thetigerforces said:


> That is true. But Russia would gain more to be neutral in this fight, think about it. They can sell weapons to both sides ( More so to India because as you said China is pretty self-sufficient with their defense industry) and can also help try to mediate between the two sides, and eventually help bring the tension to a close ( This would be good PR because in the West, Russia is kind of viewed as a war-mongering country, and doing this would give off the image that they are commited to peace), if Russia clearly sided with China they would lose a significant amount of money because India would no longer buy Russian military hardware and would buy solely from the West, and the purchase of Russian military hardware from India makes them a lot of money.


 My friend, Money is important, but not that important than survival. Do you ever remember that oil deal, China with Russia: 270 billions dollors. Can India buy as much weapon as that? I just want to say, China is also extremely important to Russia, they will chose to be neutral. 
I hope the war will be limit to border clash. Then the positions will find a easy way to end it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimoor Khan

SrNair said:


> All I can see here is your blind comments with zero understanding



You have no clue about geopolitics, its a ruthless world out there. you were lead into a very bad situation by yanks and now you have to deal with it. Everyone know how India foolishly created this issue right after Modi visit to America. Only jahil and ignorant cannot read the situation.


----------



## Thetigerforces

karl wang said:


> My friend, Money is important, but not that important than survival. Do you ever remember that oild deal, China with Russia: 270 billions dollors. Can India buy as much weapon as that? I just want to say, China is also extremely important to Russia, they will chose to be neutral.
> I hope the war will be limit to border clash. Then the positions will find a easy way to end it.


I hope there is not even a border clash, I like China


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Thetigerforces said:


> I hope there is not even a border clash, *I like China *


Nobody dislikes a whole subcontinent.


----------



## Rollno21

Taimoor Khan said:


> You have no clue about geopolitics, its a ruthless world out there. you were lead into a very bad situation by yanks and now you have to deal with it. Everyone know how India foolishly created this issue right after Modi visit to America. Only jahil and ignorant cannot read the situation.


We are absolutely capable to take care of the situation ourselfs with out any outside help.we dint start this hoping someone will come and support us.
What is foolish in it,you might allow China build in disputed territory.we won't , specially the area concerns us.regarding international support ,we managed to isolate China in NSG.we got the support of almost all the other countries .


----------



## karl wang

Rain Man said:


> 10 years ago China's GDP was similar to where we are now, 30 years ago China's GDP was nothing to speak about, even today it is half of US's, and now China's economy is slowing down and most likely it is heading for a major crash...such short term GDP means nothing, especially when one country starts behaving like an imperialist.


 Media always try to tell the people they want you know. Maybe they facts is the one you choice to believe. Chinese are not as bad as you think.
China is just absence for 100 years. In other *thousands years,* China was power for sure,Nobody can deny that. China is just coming back to the position he deserves. Yes, It's not just in 30 years, we sacrifices two generates happiness to build a solid backgroud for the youngs. It's not that easy as you think. 
India for sure, may have the potential like us, so please focus on that. Prove it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

shahbaz baig said:


> International backing == bhutan
> 
> India moved troops because of the fear or as usual unwarranted concerns that china can capture India's neck (siliguri corridor).
> although siliguri corridor is miles far away from the actual construction of a road. that cant be captured until there wouldn't be full conventional war. because Siliguri Corridor is being protected by difficult terrains, rivers that make sure the safety of both side naturally.
> 
> India is saying it is our move to save our sovereignty and that's why Indian chest thumping is going on all over India that India stopped a road construction and saved her sovereignty.
> 
> To stop construction of a road and call it saving your sovereignty is totally insane.



To save Bhutan's soverignity. We are responsible. China should pick up better neighbours to stir up disputes. Like India and Japan. Not bully small countries.


----------



## karl wang

Thetigerforces said:


> I hope there is not even a border clash, I like China


 Actully, I like India too. I had been to India for business trip few years ago, and stayed there for few months. I do know some Indian, they are kind guys, not like guys in this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kankan326

Rain Man said:


> 10 years ago China's GDP was similar to where we are now, 30 years ago China's GDP was nothing to speak about, even today it is half of US's, and now China's economy is slowing down and most likely it is heading for a major crash...such short term GDP means nothing, especially when one country starts behaving like an imperialist.


GDP is just a number game. 10 years ago "made in China" was already everywhere. Where is "made in India" now? Stop fooling yourselves with number games.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## karl wang

SarthakGanguly said:


> But ... but... the Chinese have been subject to colonizations by almost every major country on Earth!
> 
> Brits, French, Japanese, Mongols etc etc.
> 
> Even the Germans managed to occupy land and defend it in the Chinese heartland!!! And then the then Chinese Govt. had to take help of other nations to evict them!!!
> 
> Heck, even the Portuguese colonized Macau till a few years back.


 You dont' know the facts. None of them conquered us successful. At any time, we never lost all the lands.
That why we call that hsitory as half-colonization. We never stop the struggle to push them out. We declared a war with the world in 1900. In 1952, we even started a war with the UN. Show some respect to the great nation, no other nation can do that. 
Tell me, do India do the same thing as us to push British out?
Taiwan is still under civil war with us. And most the world deny Taiwan as a nation include India. Soon or later, it will come back. Don't doubt that, I already give a reason in previous thread. If you feel interesting, you can find it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

karl wang said:


> You dont' know the facts. None of them conquer us successful. At any time, we never lost all the lands.
> That why we call that hsitory as half-colonization. We never stop the struggle to push them out. We declare a war with the world in 1900. In 1952, we even start a war with the UN. Show some respect to the great nation, no other nation can do that. Tell me, do India do the same thing as us.
> Taiwan is still under civil war with us. And most the world deny Taiwan as a nation include India. Soon or later, it will come back. Don't doubt that, I already give a reason in previous thread. You can find it.


Of course.

If you change the definition, even India was never entirely colonized either. 



Genesis said:


> republic of china made the qing dynasty sign a treaty


So?

Who gave the Qing the divine right to rule?

Who gave the CCCP the right to overthrow RoC either?

We all know - might makes right. That's what happened. Pure and simple.


----------



## Genesis

SarthakGanguly said:


> But ... but... the Chinese have been subject to colonizations by almost every major country on Earth!
> 
> Brits, French, Japanese, Mongols etc etc.
> 
> Even the Germans managed to occupy land and defend it in the Chinese heartland!!! And then the then Chinese Govt. had to take help of other nations to evict them!!!
> 
> Heck, even the Portuguese colonized Macau till a few years back.


the french lost alsacs lorraine and became vichy france, germany had its territory divided in ww1 and occupied in ww2. Soviets lost half of the union before pushing back. are these the same as the british raj?

i dont deny china did suffer defeats and did lose territory, but to compare china and india here is like comparing a knife wound to the arm to a gun shot to the back of the head.

China was largely in tact throughout is just a fact, if you are going to bring the mongols and the manchus into this, just know they are part of china now. As a study of world history, this has happened in every territory possible. india is unfortunately different in this case as it is a colony and the british never became indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thetigerforces

karl wang said:


> Actully, I like India too. I had been to India for business trip few years ago, and stayed there for few months. I do know some Indian, they are kind guys, not like guys in this forum.



Haha, I think its only natural on a forum like this especially, but also online that people from rival countries will be assholes to each other, especially in light of this tension between India and China. I'm sure almost everyone on this forum is a nice person in real life, just online they have a different personality


----------



## Genesis

SarthakGanguly said:


> Of course.
> 
> If you change the definition, even India was never entirely colonized either.
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Who gave the Qing the divine right to rule?
> 
> Who gave the CCCP the right to overthrow RoC either?
> 
> We all know - might makes right. That's what happened. Pure and simple.


i can tell you how all this works, but looks like you are not interested in that. so lets just call it. i get it, in any comparison against china india is at a severe disadvantage, not just historically, but also now. however none of these problems were caused by us. look at yourself and improve, or distort reality whatever works for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hellfire

shahbaz baig said:


> International backing == bhutan
> 
> India moved troops because of the fear or as usual unwarranted concerns that china can capture India's neck (siliguri corridor).
> *although siliguri corridor is miles far away from the actual construction of a road. that cant be captured until there wouldn't be full conventional war. because Siliguri Corridor is being protected by difficult terrains, rivers that make sure the safety of both side naturally.*
> 
> India is saying it is our move to save our sovereignty and that's why Indian chest thumping is going on all over India that India stopped a road construction and saved her sovereignty.
> 
> To stop construction of a road and call it saving your sovereignty is totally insane.



The bold part, am sure you are speaking from your extensive exposure to the area right?


----------



## karl wang

SarthakGanguly said:


> Of course.
> 
> If you change the definition, even India was never entirely colonized either.
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Who gave the Qing the divine right to rule?
> 
> Who gave the CCCP the right to overthrow RoC either?
> 
> We all know - might makes right. That's what happened. Pure and simple.


 OK, let me explain you. The key point is: self-identify. We identify us as Chinese, for thousand years. It never changes. The Yuan,Ming,Qing,the POC, the RPC, we all calll ourself Chinese. No mather who once invaded us. So it doesn't matter at all.
And for India, Do you people always identify yourself as India, not Britich? I don't know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hellfire

karl wang said:


> Y*ou dont' know the facts. None of them conquered us successful. At any time, we never lost all the lands.*
> That why we call that hsitory as half-colonization. We never stop the struggle to push them out. We declared a war with the world in 1900. In 1952, we even started a war with the UN. Show some respect to the great nation, no other nation can do that.
> Tell me, do India do the same thing as us to push British out?
> Taiwan is still under civil war with us. And most the world deny Taiwan as a nation include India. Soon or later, it will come back. Don't doubt that, I already give a reason in previous thread. If you feel interesting, you can find it.



Outer Mongolia? To USSR?


@SarthakGanguly



karl wang said:


> OK, let me explain you. The key point is: self-identify. We identify we as Chinese, for thousand years. It never changes. The Yuan,Ming,Qing,the POC, the RPC, we all calll ourself Chinese. No mather who once invaded us.
> And for India, If you people always identify yourself as India, not Britich? I don't know.




That, is the only sensible post you have made so far. 

But of course, this was not so throughout history, was it?


----------



## karl wang

hellfire said:


> Outer Mongolia? To USSR?
> 
> 
> @SarthakGanguly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That, is the only sensible post you have made so far.
> 
> But of course, this was not so throughout history, was it?


 The ROC signed a agreement. RPC also accepts it. 
If you guys really want to learn our history, please google or WIKI. I feel tired to explain to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hellfire

karl wang said:


> The ROC signed a agreement. RPC also accepts it.
> If you guys really want to learn our history, please google or WIKI. I feel tired to explain to you.




Unfortunately, I do know your history. So .. really, don't get tired teaching me.
RPC?

LOL .. why did you fight Soviets in 1969 then?

Don't answer. I am tired of Chinese peddling nonsense as their history.


----------



## Genesis

SarthakGanguly said:


> You are not getting my point.
> 
> By this logic, even the Japanese never became Chinese. Or the British/German/Portuguese/French etc never became Chinese.
> 
> OTOH I admire how firmly the Hans (no offense) occupied and assimilated other groups into a single nation state. Tibet, Xinxiang, Manchukko/Mengukkuo, outer Mongolia etc. A job well done.



Entire India was called British Raj, an island was called British Hong Kong, a smaller island Portuguese Macau, French occupied a few streets in Shanghai, as did the British and Americans. The Germans occupied a city, sort of in Shandong, it is very complicated for this part of history due to the limit of German power projection at the time as well as Japanese involvement.

The Japanese got beaten back the same way the Soviets beat back the Nazis, that isn't an occupation, that is a war, in war territory change hands.

Entire South Asia was in the hands of the British, not for 10 years, but more than 200 years. If you can't see the difference it is because you don't want to. Anyone else would.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BetterPakistan

Acha... its really amusing.


----------



## cleverrider

duhastmish said:


> so who should we trust?
> Non delusional pakistani?
> get a life dude. your perception is kinked. just because china owns you. you take them as friends. there ia diffrence in owning something and supporting.
> you were owned by american earlier. now china too both are shareholder.



America owns Pakistan? But Pakistan is working against American interests and defeating them in Afghanistan. They make it known through their media propaganda and political/economic power. The master and slave relationship that a neutral person should admire, where as when it comes to Hindus and masters relationship the world knows how good you are serving that pole and those are just FACTS. 

We owned that Hindus a$$ for hundreds of years to point it was more smelly than usual now for couple of years the direct ownage of that A$$ has been suspended but it wont be too long before someone else takes it for a ride. Almost everyone did on the planet.


----------



## karl wang

hellfire said:


> Unfortunately, I do know your history. So .. really, don't get tired teaching me.
> RPC?
> 
> LOL .. why did you fight Soviets in 1969 then?
> 
> Don't answer. I am tired of Chinese peddling nonsense as their history.


 Now I know, you doesn't deserve my time. I despise those people who pretend to know what they don't know.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Rollno21 said:


> We are absolutely capable to take care of the situation ourselfs with out any outside help.we dint start this hoping someone will come and support us.
> What is foolish in it,you might allow China build in disputed territory.we won't , specially the area concerns us.regarding international support ,we managed to isolate China in NSG.we got the support of almost all the other countries .



Firstly, You cant even take a dump without your sugardaddy approval, the yanks. Secondly, the area under dispute is between China and Bhutan, nothing to do with you. Thirdly, Chinese have already encorched abuot 2000 sq km on the land that once was gifted to you by British colonialists. Fourth, what clout you got in NSG when you are not even part of it? Its yanks who are propelling yuo everywhere, literally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jian-10

Of course India will have "international" backing with any dispute with China. Of course "International" = Western powers. India is being used as a sacrificial lamb to start a war with China because the West knows any war with China will be catastrophic, so why not use their former colonial subjects to do the fighting? India and China will both suffer enormous losses in human lives, infrastructure and most important to the West, economically. The West will regain their position of global hegemon while India and China rebuilds.

India still suffers from a colonial inferiority complex, they are angry that China has a stronger global position, but more importantly they desperately seek the approval and compliments of their former white masters. That's why I fear India might be stupid enough to take the bait and wage war against China at the urging of their former colonial masters....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shahbaz baig

hellfire said:


> The bold part, am sure you are speaking from your extensive exposure to the area right?


i am speaking accordingly your own Indian analyst. which i called unwarranted concerns of India regarding siliguri corridor..

2nd India's biggest misunderstanding about the border defense cooperation agreement 2005 between china & India.
*According to Agreement.*
"China and India have previously agreed that the disputes must be solved diplomatically. During the visit of the then Chinese premier Wen Jiaboa to India in 2005, Beijing and New Delhi signed a historic accord, agreeing to settle the decades-old border dispute without use of force."

and in 2013 when the then indian Prime Miniter manmohan Singh Visited China, the two states singed the Border Defense Cooperation Agreement, reaffirming that both shall "exercise maximum self-restraint,""not use force or face-offs occur along the disputed areas.​
if you consider this agreement among China-India-Bhutan.. then India Violated the Agreement by using Forces against Chinese Construction employees. although not a single bullet was fired but by using forces, India violated the Agreement with China.

India moved troops on behalf of India's unwarranted Concerns. India didn't have any intention to confront with China just because of Bhutan, it is india's own unwarranted Concerns over Silliguri Corridor.

What Indian Army is doing in that area which dont belong to you at Doklam ? not even Indian claimed Area.
@Beast @Han Patriot


----------



## Rollno21

Taimoor Khan said:


> Firstly, You cant even take a dump without your sugardaddy approval, the yanks. Secondly, the area under dispute is between China and Bhutan, nothing to do with you. Thirdly, Chinese have already encorched abuot 2000 sq km on the land that once was gifted to you by British colonialists. Fourth, what clout you got in NSG when you are not even part of it? Its yanks who are propelling yuo everywhere, literally.


Bro history shows we don't hope someone will come and help us ,those are for small and insecure nations like you know who.

We are not in NSG ,but still manage to isolate china in NSG ,we get all the benefits what China gets being part of NSG ,infact we get more than what China gets being member of NSG .right now we are not exporting nuclear tech so it dsnt effect us,may be 10-15 years down the line when we want to export,that's the reason we are starting today.


----------



## Tshering22

KAL-EL said:


> ^^^ I think that about rationally sums it up
> 
> But a few of the usual PDF chest thumping Keyboard Warriors are certainly getting orgasmic thrills blood lusting about it.



A war between the two will push both of us out of the growth game. We will be back to where we started 30 years ago.

Sadly, the CCP is the only one who doesn't understand this and since common Chinese have no say in their country's matter, nothing much except diplomacy can be done.



somsak said:


> Asia need peace. Do not wage war!.
> Nuclear power warfare could lead to Nuclear war!.
> 
> India successfully stopped the road construction. Why not retreat back to the position?
> India is structurally weaker than China. India should step back.
> Why is India structurally weaker?
> Because
> 1) India has caste system which discriminate their own people for the enemy.
> 2) India has many separatist groups.
> 
> Those 2 points, if one look at western playbook of "Divide and Rule", one know how to exploit these inherent weakness.
> Therefore it is India very own sake to stop all these unnecessary tension.



The only difference is China's inherent weakness is not out in the public.

And what's not out in the public doesn't mean that the country's authorities don't know about them. This includes their government and ours.

I agree with you there should be no war; but there should also not be clandestine encroachment.


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Rollno21 said:


> Bro history shows we don't hope someone will come and help us ,those are for small and insecure nations like you know who.
> 
> We are not in NSG ,but still manage to isolate china in NSG ,we get all the benefits what China gets being part of NSG ,infact we get more than what China gets being member of NSG .right now we are not exporting nuclear tech so it dsnt effect us,may be 10-15 years down the line when we want to export,that's the reason we are starting today.



Your history is full of firing your guns on the shoulders of global sugardaddies.

How can you isolate China in NSG when it has effectively kicked you out from the group? Read the clauses that China added later in your wavier and get educated.


----------



## Rollno21

Taimoor Khan said:


> Your history is full of firing your guns on the shoulders of global sugardaddies.
> 
> How can you isolate China in NSG when it has effectively kicked you out from the group? Read the clauses that China added later in your wavier and get educated.


Tell me once we have fired on the shoulder of others.
Educate us bro on the clauses added,it's between and India and individual countries....china being the member of NSG and still cannot get the members from NSG support it while India is not a member and still manage to get the support of most of the NSG members,isn't that something and what do you call that .

We get all if not more than what China gets being member of NSG .


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Rollno21 said:


> Tell me once we have fired on the shoulder of others.
> Educate us bro on the clauses added,it's between and India and individual countries....china being the member of NSG and still cannot get the members from NSG support it while India is not a member and still manage to get the support of most of the NSG members,isn't that something and what do you call that .
> 
> We get all if not more than what China gets being member of NSG .



Only after coming into the wings of Soviets with military pact with them , you started arming the rebels in east Paksitan. 

Since 9/11, you are running your terror compaign against Pakistan from Afghanistan under the wings of yanks who are the occupier of Afghanistan. 

You only managed to get your neck out of the chock in Kargil when the sugardaddy, then yanks came to you help. 

List is long mate. 


Those who know what China has fiddled with the Indian wavier, have already raised their concerns within India. Go ask your own kind. I dont have time to educate you.

China getting NSG support for what? you are not hullunicating are you? Bottom line is, they have shown you the door, and thats where you are going to stay, permanently. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hellfire

shahbaz baig said:


> i am speaking accordingly your own Indian analyst. which i called unwarranted concerns of India regarding siliguri corridor..
> 
> 2nd India's biggest misunderstanding about the border defense cooperation agreement 2005 between china & India.
> *According to Agreement.*
> "China and India have previously agreed that the disputes must be solved diplomatically. During the visit of the then Chinese premier Wen Jiaboa to India in 2005, Beijing and New Delhi signed a historic accord, agreeing to settle the decades-old border dispute without use of force."
> 
> and in 2013 when the then indian Prime Miniter manmohan Singh Visited China, the two states singed the Border Defense Cooperation Agreement, reaffirming that both shall "exercise maximum self-restraint,""not use force or face-offs occur along the disputed areas.​
> if you consider this agreement among China-India-Bhutan.. then India Violated the Agreement by using Forces against Chinese Construction employees. although not a single bullet was fired but by using forces, India violated the Agreement with China.
> 
> India moved troops on behalf of India's unwarranted Concerns. India didn't have any intention to confront with China just because of Bhutan, it is india's own unwarranted Concerns over Silliguri Corridor.
> 
> What Indian Army is doing in that area which dont belong to you at Doklam ? not even Indian claimed Area.
> @Beast @Han Patriot




I was laughing at your post, when I quoted your statement, about the distances and topography as described by you. Your post became a laugh there itself.

As for what we are doing at Doka-La? We are ensuring that the Bhutanese interests are looked after. PLA Engineers moved in, so we moved in .. simple.

What was most funny was, that we moved in through Chinese territory to go and occupy the disputed area, right in front of the Chinese.

In 2013, on 15 April Chinese ingressed into Ladakh, we built up accordingly. Stand off lasted a few weeks and tehn they withdrew.

It is routine .... and even if not, just too bad. We are not withdrawing.



karl wang said:


> Now I know, you doesn't deserve my time. I despise those people who pretend to know what they don't know.




I understand .. thanks for sparing me the bullshit you guys are spewing here .. having given up claims on Outer Mongolia because .. let's face it, Czarist Russia and then USSR whipped your collective behinds without effort, under Qing Dynasty, then the Nationalists and then Communists 

Cheers


----------



## Rollno21

Taimoor Khan said:


> Only after coming into the wings of Soviets with military pact with them , you started arming the rebels in east Paksitan.
> 
> Since 9/11, you are running your terror compaign against Pakistan from Afghanistan under the wings of yanks who are the occupier of Afghanistan.
> 
> You only managed to get your neck out of the chock in Kargil when the sugardaddy, then yanks came to you help.
> 
> List is long mate.
> 
> 
> Those who know what China has fiddled with the Indian wavier, have already raised their concerns within India. Go ask your own kind. I dont have time to educate you.
> 
> China getting NSG support for what? you are not hullunicating are you? Bottom line is, they have shown you the door, and thats where you are going to stay, permanently. Enjoy!


What did you think you can arm kashmiries and send Pakistan Punjabi as kashmiries and we don't do anything about it.tell me something did Pakistan do any mistake after 47 ,if not why is it suffering so much.

To make you understand since you are blinded by cheerleading the Chinese about nsg .imagine all the members of oic supporting India on Kashmir inspite of India not being a member and Pakistan being a member.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Genesis said:


> Entire India was called British Raj, an island was called British Hong Kong, a smaller island Portuguese Macau, French occupied a few streets in Shanghai, as did the British and Americans. The Germans occupied a city, sort of in Shandong, it is very complicated for this part of history due to the limit of German power projection at the time as well as Japanese involvement.
> 
> The Japanese got beaten back the same way the Soviets beat back the Nazis, that isn't an occupation, that is a war, in war territory change hands.
> 
> Entire South Asia was in the hands of the British, not for 10 years, but more than 200 years. If you can't see the difference it is because you don't want to. Anyone else would.


Nah mate.

The territory in Chinese subcontinent was nominally ruled by the Chinese. The economy was totally controlled by the British via their infamous opium trade. I actually sympathize with you regarding this. The European outposts bullied your weak 'Governments' and milked them dry. When you refused, the Opium War was imposed on you. It was unjust and I will not stoop so down as to enjoy it.

South Asia was dominated by the Brits for about 150 odd years. One reason was that India was much much closer to foreign trade. The physical occupation of Chinese territories was not necessary. The economy in China was controlled by their outposts only.

As for beating the Japs back - that is not true at all. Even on the day of the Japanese surrender, they held on to all the major cities on the Chinese coast and a significant amount of land inland.


----------



## Post Colonnial

CriticalThought said:


> China enters a conflict to win, not like the stalemate in Kashmir going on since eternity. So China does thorough planning, before it starts the execution. When they do come for you, you won't know what hit you. You think the military movement in border areas is the only movement? They have many assets that need to be positioned. I wouldn't be surprised to find one fine day they decide to gift Pakistan their old aircraft carrier along with fighters. You are going to be surrounded before you are crushed.



do you realize how pathetic you sound, trying to shake cheerleading pompoms for China? shoo


----------



## Kabira

What is end game? Will China back off from building road in their own land? That will make China look weak. Now its perfect time to resolve China-Bhuttan disputed.


----------



## Genesis

SarthakGanguly said:


> Nah mate.
> 
> The territory in Chinese subcontinent was nominally ruled by the Chinese. The economy was totally controlled by the British via their infamous opium trade. I actually sympathize with you regarding this. The European outposts bullied your weak 'Governments' and milked them dry. When you refused, the Opium War was imposed on you. It was unjust and I will not stoop so down as to enjoy it.



Yes, China was taken advantage of, but NOT taken over, that is the point. I never claimed otherwise, in fact it has been my sole point from the start. Taken advantage, but NOT taken over.

You try to equate the Indian situation to the Chinese one, it is not the same. If it were, we can say Napoleon did conquer Russia, because the Russians were forced to adapt the continental blockade. 

Regarding the Opium wars, there's too much to mention here, I recommend to start with Wikipedia, and I can direct you to some books.



> South Asia was dominated by the Brits for about 150 odd years. One reason was that India was much much closer to foreign trade. The physical occupation of Chinese territories was not necessary. The economy in China was controlled by their outposts only.



First I don't disagree that India is closer had a role to play, but also the fact India had a fractured country at the time played a huge role. Had China had one of its periods of chaos at that time, it would not have been good, see WW2. However, Western forces definitely wanted all of China, as evident by their negotiations, the only thing that stopped them was the fact China was such a large country. In fact after the 8 nation alliance took Beijing, they wanted massive amount of Chinese land, but they didn't get any in the end, because they realized they could never hold onto any if shit really hit the fan.

This is all very well documented.



> As for beating the Japs back - that is not true at all. Even on the day of the Japanese surrender, they held on to all the major cities on the Chinese coast and a significant amount of land inland.



If you really want to talk WW2, I be happy to oblige. By the time Japan surrendered, Kwanton army had been decimated by the Soviets, Japanese elites were lost in South East Asia, mostly to the Americans. about 30% came in regards to China. At the end of the war, China had just won a major offensive that made the Japanese realize the end was near. China was about to launch a massive counter attack with the goal of pushing to Shanghai.

Keep in mind I take great interest in history, it is a shame I know so little of Indian history, as I am sure i be an interesting read.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_West_Hunan
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Second_Guangxi_Campaign

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chhatrapati

Tesky said:


> What is end game? Will China back off from building road in their own land? That will make China look weak. Now its perfect time to resolve China-Bhuttan disputed.


There are basic difference between Pakistan-China-India.

Pakistan is country run by Military, from behind and openly. So, you might think they are going to claim land by force. That's why everyone towards Pakistan think India will definitely go war with China. Heck couldn't resist the surge that they wrote an imaginary news about it.

China is a country run by business men. They are not former soldiers like the one's you see in US. These CCP members promote themselves to PLA. Can you imagine such a scenario in which khawaja asif becomes Lt.general of western command? Bilawal Bhutto becoming a Colonel? DI know, just a comparison)

India is a country run by politicians. It's highly politicized. Everything in here is a political in nature. Hence it's too slow, and they have all the time in the world. Our politicians sees army as a tool not a weapon. The policy changes from time to time, depending on who lives in race course road.

We had years long stand off with China. Apart from the media blaze, the things are calm and India is looking at all options.


----------



## Kabira

SOUTHie said:


> There are basic difference between Pakistan-China-India.
> 
> Pakistan is country run by Military, from behind and openly. So, you might think they are going to claim land by force. That's why everyone towards Pakistan think India will definitely go war with China. Heck couldn't resist the surge that they wrote an imaginary news about it.
> 
> China is a country run by business men. They are not former soldiers like the one's you see in US. These CCP members promote themselves to PLA. Can you imagine such a scenario in which khawaja asif becomes Lt.general of western command? Bilawal Bhutto becoming a Colonel? DI know, just a comparison)
> 
> India is a country run by politicians. It's highly politicized. Everything in here is a political in nature. Hence it's too slow, and they have all the time in the world. Our politicians sees army as a tool not a weapon. The policy changes from time to time, depending on who lives in race course road.
> 
> We had years long stand off with China. Apart from the media blaze, the things are calm and India is looking at all options.



Musharraf/army rule ended in 2008. Don't mock Pakistan democracy while Indian army is killing Kashmiri kids on streets. I doubt china will back off from building road in their own region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

jian-10 said:


> Of course India will have "international" backing with any dispute with China. Of course "International" = Western powers. India is being used as a sacrificial lamb to start a war with China because the West knows any war with China will be catastrophic, so why not use their former colonial subjects to do the fighting? India and China will both suffer enormous losses in human lives, infrastructure and most important to the West, economically. The West will regain their position of global hegemon while India and China rebuilds.
> 
> India still suffers from a colonial inferiority complex, they are angry that China has a stronger global position, but more importantly they desperately seek the approval and compliments of their former white masters. That's why I fear India might be stupid enough to take the bait and wage war against China at the urging of their former colonial masters....


If a chance to help Pakistani get Kashmir back, take back south Tibet, take back Doklum, crush India back to 1962, even if cost1 trillion USD, it's worth it. Even after war and China's growth slow down it still worth it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Huan

Jlaw said:


> If a chance to help Pakistani get Kashmir back, take back south Tibet, take back Doklum, crush India back to 1962, even if cost1 trillion USD, it's worth it. Even after war and China's growth slow down it still worth it.


In the meantime, is China going to send much more navy ships to the Indian Ocean? Establish a much bigger permanent PLA navy fleet presence in the Indian Ocean? Is Beijing going to use this incident to accelerate/fast track their build-up and deployment?


----------



## karl wang

Huan said:


> In the meantime, is China going to send much more navy ships to the Indian Ocean? Establish a much bigger permanent PLA navy fleet presence in the Indian Ocean? Is Beijing going to use this incident to accelerate/fast track their build-up and deployment?


 Yes. We do. India make us believe they may want join the game to constrain us with US and Japan. So we need warn them it is dangerous game by this way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

karl wang said:


> Yes. We do. India make us believe they may want join the game to constrain us with US and Japan. So we need warn them it is dangerous game by this way.


I believe they will accelerate base building in IOR, they use to think India is not the real threat since our ties normalize and borders relatively peaceful compared to indopak border. Things will change, India will be the main aim now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Genesis said:


> Yes, China was taken advantage of, but NOT taken over, that is the point. I never claimed otherwise, in fact it has been my sole point from the start. Taken advantage, but NOT taken over.
> 
> You try to equate the Indian situation to the Chinese one, it is not the same. If it were, we can say Napoleon did conquer Russia, because the Russians were forced to adapt the continental blockade.
> 
> Regarding the Opium wars, there's too much to mention here, I recommend to start with Wikipedia, and I can direct you to some books.
> 
> 
> 
> First I don't disagree that India is closer had a role to play, but also the fact India had a fractured country at the time played a huge role. Had China had one of its periods of chaos at that time, it would not have been good, see WW2. However, Western forces definitely wanted all of China, as evident by their negotiations, the only thing that stopped them was the fact China was such a large country. In fact after the 8 nation alliance took Beijing, they wanted massive amount of Chinese land, but they didn't get any in the end, because they realized they could never hold onto any if shit really hit the fan.
> 
> This is all very well documented.
> 
> 
> 
> If you really want to talk WW2, I be happy to oblige. By the time Japan surrendered, Kwanton army had been decimated by the Soviets, Japanese elites were lost in South East Asia, mostly to the Americans. about 30% came in regards to China. At the end of the war, China had just won a major offensive that made the Japanese realize the end was near. China was about to launch a massive counter attack with the goal of pushing to Shanghai.
> 
> Keep in mind I take great interest in history, it is a shame I know so little of Indian history, as I am sure i be an interesting read.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_West_Hunan
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Second_Guangxi_Campaign


We are largely in agreement as to the differences mentioned herein.


----------



## Chhatrapati

Tesky said:


> Musharraf/army rule ended in 2008. Don't mock Pakistan democracy while Indian army is killing Kashmiri kids on streets. I doubt china will back off from building road in their own region.


Man up. Everyone knows it. Army still holds a considerable influence in Pakistan. At times more than Parliament. 
China may or may not back off, but there won't be war. If there is war, then we can deal with it without much troubles.


----------



## HariPrasad

SingaporeGuy said:


> indian forumers have been sabre rattling and beating the war drum these days.
> 
> but do you even know YOUR adversary that is China?
> 
> god, i cannot even describe the bloodbath.
> 
> the chinese took so much tech from USA, the units are almost identical like the american army now, difference is that it is larger in numbers as compared to USA.
> 
> do u even know how much danger the indian troops at sikkim are in right now?


We know that China can bark only. They have issued hundreds of warnings till date without any action. They have mocked themselves in front of international community.


----------



## Daniel808

Compare to China Defence Industry Capacity, India is nothing.

From China's Capabilities to Fast produce Aircraft Carrier, Heavy Destroyers, Frigate, Corvettes, Bombers, Strategic Airlifter, Missiles, and many others ......

India is Nothing compare to China's Defence Capacity.

Hurt !!
But, it's the Truth for all of us in here

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## skylance

karl wang said:


> Yes. We do. India make us believe they may want join the game to constrain us with US and Japan. So we need warn them it is dangerous game by this way.


I think US just wants to use India to test China's real potential of war.and gets benefit from continuous hostile relationship between China and India.but China could use this chance to restrain India and controll sub continent if we play bigger.
if China want to be the 1st supper power in 2030,a great war with India is needed.and they just give us the opportunity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Daniel808 said:


> Compare to China Defence Industry Capacity, India is nothing.
> 
> From China's Capabilities to Fast produce Aircraft Carrier, Heavy Destroyers, Frigate, Corvettes, Bombers, Strategic Airlifter, Missiles, and many others ......
> 
> India is Nothing compare to China's Defence Capacity.
> 
> Hurt !!
> But, it's the Truth for all of us in here


You are underestimating India, they can IMPORT. Trust me, they are going to get milked again, whenever they panic in a crisis, they will sign any shit to get weapons, the Russians milked them good during Kargil.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kankan326

HariPrasad said:


> We know that China can bark only. They have issued hundreds of warnings till date without any action. They have mocked themselves in front of international community.


Interestingly, Indians had the exactly same thought to China in 1962. So Indian soldiers recklessly implemented "forward policy" until they got punched in face. Instead of introspection, Indians attribute their failure reason to China:"Why you did that? Shouldn't you stay put? You cheater!" ----Weirdest way of thinking. 
If China beats you again in 2017, will you call Chinese cheaters this time?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HariPrasad

kankan326 said:


> Interestingly, Indians had the exactly same thought to China in 1962. So Indian soldiers recklessly implemented "forward policy" until they got punched in face. Instead of introspection, Indians attribute their failure reason to China:"Why you did that? Shouldn't you stay put? You cheater!" ----Weirdest way of thinking.
> If China beats you again in 2017, will you call Chinese cheaters this time?


China has really beaten us this times. You know China really gave us so many warnings. We are really scarred.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

Han Patriot said:


> You are underestimating India, they can IMPORT. Trust me, they are going to get milked again, whenever they panic in a crisis, they will sign any shit to get weapons, the Russians milked them good during Kargil.


You are overestimating Indians lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nan Yang

CHINA-INDIA BORDER DISPUTE

*BHUTAN CAN SOLVE ITS BORDER PROBLEM WITH CHINA – IF INDIA LETS IT*
BY TSERING SHAKYA22 JUL 2017
The only surviving Tibetan Buddhist kingdom is caught between a rock and a hard place, seemingly willing to negotiate its longstanding territorial claims with Beijing but feeling the heat from an overbearing New Delhi





Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi is met by Bhutanese Prime Minister Tshering Tobgay at Paro Airport in 2014, when he went to Bhutan on his first foreign trip since becoming…
The tiny Himalayan state of Bhutan, portrayed as the happiest place in the world, is now caught in the middle between two Asian giants as Chinese and Indian soldiers stand eyeball-to-eyeball on a narrow, barren patch high up on the mountainous borders where Bhutan and China meet.

Rhetoric has been flying thick and fast on both sides, with Beijing reminding India about the “lesson” of 1962 and New Delhi retorting that it is not the same India that lost poorly to China in that short border war 55 years ago. The current situation is portrayed by India’s hyper-nationalistic media in terms of encirclement by China and Beijing’s designs on India. However, for the small Himalayan states and border regions, it’s not China that makes them nervous, it’s India.

The Indian press, calling it a border dispute between India and China, colourfully describes the disputed narrow valley leading into India’s northeast as the “chicken neck”. The valley is supposedly the “dagger” pointing at India, alluding to China’s strategic intentions. In reality, the issue does not have much to do with the border, and definitely not the China-India border. The area under contention, between Bhutan and Tibet, has never been cartographically demarcated.





Vehicles travel along a mountain road near the Nathula Pass, an open trading post in the Himalayas between India and China, in Sikkim, India. Photo; Bloomberg
Before the Chinese annexation of Tibet, the nomads living on the plateau moved freely across these areas. In the 1950s, China negotiated and settled most of its land borders, but never completed discussions with Bhutan, because India insisted on the right to negotiate on behalf of Bhutan, which the Chinese refused to accept. China wanted direct negotiations with Bhutan. Eventually India had to relent.

Since 1984, Bhutan and China have held 24 rounds of talks, the content of which has been kept secret. Both parties have mouthed the usual diplomatic platitudes, but the protracted nature of the talks indicates major disagreement.

India’s acceptance of direct Bhutan-China negotiations was based on observation of China’s past strategy in territorial negotiation with smaller states such as Pakistan, Nepal and Myanmar that are not seen as a threat to China’s security. For them, China adopted a benevolent position and conceded their demands. But with Bhutan, it has taken a tough stand, and many in Bhutan blame New Delhi for it.

China stands on the crest of the Himalayas and has highly developed infrastructure, giving it the dominant position. Bhutan and China identified seven disputed areas. Most of these are of no great significance to China, and which it is willing to concede to Bhutan. But Bhutan’s claims are historically flimsy, and China has been able to present a huge amount of Tibetan historical land records from the past government of the Dalai Lama to show these territories were under the jurisdiction of Lhasa.






In 1996, after the 10th round of talks, it appeared that Bhutan and China had reached an understanding that China would concede to Bhutan’s claims in the northern sector of the border, while Bhutan would accept China’s claims to the south. When, 15 months later, the two sides met for the 11th round of meetings, there was much expectation that an agreement would be signed. But to China’s surprise, Bhutan revised its claims in the south and asserted a claim to larger territory than before, leading the talks to break down. China suspected the new claims were made at India’s behest and began to harden its stance.

One area of dispute where China is not willing to make a concession is this narrow valley that the Tibetans call Dromo. During the Dalai Lama’s rule in Tibet, the area was administered from Phari Dzong, clearly within Tibet, and was divided into Upper and Lower Dromo. After the British invasion in 1904, Dromo was elevated to _dzong_, (county) and successive county administrators were appointed by the Lhasa government.





China has mobilised tens of thousands tonnes of military materials into Tibet. Handout photo
This narrow valley was one of the important trade routes between India and Tibet and the hamlet of Dromo was the staging post for all goods entering and leaving Tibet. It was such an important route that the area has four different names, varying with the people using it – for British India it was the Chumbi Valley, for Newar merchants from Nepal it was Sher zingma, and for the Chinese, Yatung, now written as Yadong.

This “dagger” pointing at India is the strip that separates the Indian state of Sikkim from Bhutan. The dispute is not about Dromo county, but a part of it called Drok Lam, Tibetan for “Nomads’ Path”, which Indians call Doklam. It’s about 600 sq km, about the size of Toronto. Here, Bhutan’s claim is not without foundation: although until 1913, Drok Lam was under the control of the Tibetan government in Lhasa, an enclave in Drok Lam was granted to Kazi Ugyen Dorje, one of the most important political figures in Bhutan, who served as the intermediary between British India and Tibet.





Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi speaks at Bhutan's National Assembly in Thimpu in 2014. While Bhutan does not fear an invasion from the north, it is leery of the increasing presence of India. Photo: AFP
In 1911, when the 13th Dalai Lama fled the advancing Qing army and sought refuge in Kalimpong, he was hosted by Ugyen Dorje. However, the area granted was an enclave within Drok Lam, not the entire 600 sq km. Bhutan’s over-assertion of its claims, suspects China and many in Bhutan, may be on the prompting of New Delhi, which sees the narrow strip essential for the defence of Sikkim and beyond.

That would be tantamount to India sabotaging an agreement between Bhutan and China. The Indian media’s sabre-rattling on defending Bhutan from Chinese encroachment may be good for arousing nationalistic sentiment but does not find echoes in Bhutan. While the Bhutanese don’t fear invasion from the north, an increasing Indian presence will surely undermine its sovereignty.

Bhutan is the only surviving Tibetan Buddhist kingdom in the 21st century, and its leaders have been astute in preserving its independence, with the transition from absolute monarchy to democracy yielding remarkable success. As its history has shown, Bhutan can fully handle its own affairs – if India would let it. 
Tsering Shakya is the Canadian Research Chair in Religion and Contemporary Society at the University of British Columbia, and author of The Dragon in the Land of Snows: A History of Modern Tibet Since 1947

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nan Yang

*INDIA’S GOT ITSELF INTO A FINE MESS IN DOKLAM, IT’S TIME TO GET OUT AND LET CHINA AND BHUTAN WORK IT OUT*
India is militarily engaging a state actor from the soil of a third country over a piece of land its partner country does not even control. Not even the mighty US does that

BY SOURABH GUPTA

23 JUL 2017




China has mobilised tens of thousands tonnes of military materials into Tibet on the heels of its military standoff with India. SCMP Pictures
China and India are locked yet again in a stand-off of Himalayan proportions. Almost five weeks after Indian troops trespassed and forcibly halted the activities of a Chinese road construction crew on a narrow plateau at the China-Bhutan-India tri-junction area in the Sikkim Himalayas, the two sides appear no closer to resolving their quarrel. The area in question, Doklam, is the subject of a legal dispute between China and Bhutan, is under the effective jurisdiction of China, and holds an important security interest to India.

*This is India’s China war, Round Two*
The restoration of the _status quo ante_ in the Doklam area will be a protracted affair. Unlike previous impasses on their disputed Himalayan frontier earlier this decade, which coincided with a warming phase in ties and were wound down with the exhibition of good sense on both sides, bilateral ties have hit a sour patch. China, as the aggrieved party, bears little interest in unwinding the stand-off on terms other than its own. Worse, there is no agreed definition among the parties of the object of discord at stake – to the point that China does not even view India as the appropriate interlocutor to engage with to unwind the stand-off.




Two monks walk across the wooden bridge to Punakha Dzong on their way to and from early morning prayers in Bhutan. Photo: GO 48HRS

China’s position on, and solution to, the stand-off is blunt and straightforward. The alignment of the China-India boundary in the Sikkim Himalayas sector is mutually defined as per Article 1 (“the line commences at Mount Gipmochi on the Bhutan frontier, and follows the … water-parting”) of the Anglo-Chinese Convention of 1890 relating to Sikkim and Tibet. On numerous occasions, Indian representatives from Prime Minister Jawaharlal Nehru down have formally accepted this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

according to Indian Bhutan agreement ,India will not do Sikkim type invasion of bhutan if all of Bhutan matters including foreign affairs are given to India.


----------



## neem456

Says nan yang from malaysia with a third class blog source ?

Let india and bhutan handle there bilateral relations, rest idiots from malayasia should stop poking their nose in our affair. Bhutan have a ambassador in india and we have full fledged diplomatic relations, if bhutan wants to say anything to india they will directly say it to us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manlion

The PLA also said it had undertaken an "emergency response" measure in response to the incident and would further step up deployments in the area.

At a special briefing ahead of the PLA's 90th anniversary which falls on August 1, the PLA put out a strong message on the Doklam stand-off and told India to "have no illusions".

"The history of the PLA over the past 90 years has proven our resolve to safeguard sovereignty and territorial integrity, and our capability and resolve are indomitable," Senior Colonel Wu Qian, spokesperson for the Ministry of National Defence said.

Senior Colonel Wu defended China's road construction on the Doklam plateau, which China calls Donglang.

"In the middle of June, the Chinese military was undertaking the construction of a road. Donglang is China's territory and China building a road on its territory is normal, which is an act of China's sovereignty and is legitimate."

The crossing of the mutually recognised international border by India is a serious violation of China's territory and runs against international law. The willingness and resolve of China to defend its sovereignty is indomitable and we will safeguard our sovereignty whatever the cost," he said.

Senior Colonel Wu said that the Chinese border troops "have undertaken emergency response measures in the area and will further step up deployment and training in response to this situation."

"We strongly urge the Indian side to withdraw its troops back from the border line of the two countries. This is the basis for settling the issue," he said, adding that "peace and security of border areas conforms with the interest of both Chinese and Indian people."

"We strongly urge the Indian side to take concrete measures to correct its errors and put an end to its provocative acts, and join with the Chinese side to jointly maintain peace and stability in border areas," he added.

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...tandoff-sikkim-border-standoff/1/1009206.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

好山好水好地方
条条大路都宽畅
朋友来了有好酒
若是那豺狼来了
迎接它的有猎枪
——《我的祖国》

*
India's strategic mind is sub-par even my expectations. Interesting developments ahead.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CAD

India should mend his ways before it's been too late, Just look at in recent weeks, apart from its stand-off with India. Last week, China told Japan to “get used to it” after it flew six warplanes over the Miyako Strait between two southern Japanese islands in a military exercise. Taiwan’s ministry of national defence also complained that the Chinese bombers flew just outside its air defence identification zone. China also dispatched troops to Djibouti as it gets ready to formally establish the country’s first overseas military base. No one can mess with our iron brother China, so it would be better for India to back off their troops from Doklam which belongs to our Iron brother China or else face the devastation. 

Even USA knows the real leader of Global, Economic and Military power in the world is only our iron brother China.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

CAD said:


> India should mend his ways before it's been too late, Just look at in recent weeks, apart from its stand-off with India. Last week, China told Japan to “get used to it” after it flew six warplanes over the Miyako Strait between two southern Japanese islands in a military exercise. Taiwan’s ministry of national defence also complained that the Chinese bombers flew just outside its air defence identification zone. China also dispatched troops to Djibouti as it gets ready to formally establish the country’s first overseas military base. No one can mess with our iron brother China, so it would be better for India to back off their troops from Doklam which belongs to our Iron brother China or else face the devastation.
> 
> Even USA knows the real leader of Global, Economic and Military power in the world is only our iron brother China.



India is on fire right now. Modi ji needs to stop this idiocy, while China and Pakistan want to primarily focus on the economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Han Patriot

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> India is on fire right now. Modi ji needs to stop this idiocy, while China and Pakistan want to primarily focus on the economy.


India is practically burning, yet the Indians will show you HK protest which was relatively peaceful.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## third eye

The Chinese are not used to being resisted, they too need to ' get used to it'.

They are past masters in propaganda &the State run media is into overdrive attempting to threaten.

If India were to take cognizance of such threats , it wouldnt have resisted in the 1st place.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Han Patriot said:


> India is practically burning, yet the Indians will show you HK protest which was relatively peaceful.



India thinks to occupy the border of Doklam will humiliate China, while they are hurting themselves with the internal injuries.

Pakistan is attacking India in Kashmir, Darjeeling is on fire, and what's next?

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## gslv mk3

One more threat...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## third eye

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> India thinks to occupy the border of Doklam will humiliate China



You guys need to stop seeing everything in life as a zero sum game. There is no humiliation, India is honoring treaty obligations like any nation would.

If differences persist, they need to be discussed & resolved across the table.




ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Pakistan is attacking India in Kashmir,



What is new ? Its been happening for 70 years & is being reciprocated in kind.


ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Darjeeling is on fire



See since democracy is alien to Chinese , they have problems in comprehending such demands . The ' fire' is due to decades of mis handling by Communist Govts in the state which has compelled Gurkhas to demand a separate state *within the Union of India*.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

third eye said:


> You guys need to stop seeing everything in life as a zero sum game. There is no humiliation, India is honoring treaty obligations like any nation would.
> 
> If differences persist, they need to be discussed & resolved across the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is new ? Its been happening for 70 years & is being reciprocated in kind.
> 
> 
> See since democracy is alien to Chinese , they have problems in comprehending such demands . The ' fire' is due to decades of mis handling by Communist Govts in the state which has compelled Gurkhas to demand a separate state *within the Union of India*.



India's democracy is burning down buildings and cars, not thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## third eye

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> India's democracy is burning down buildings and cars, *not thanks*.



You meant ' No, Thanks " ..I presume

Fair enough, we are happy to live with our system of governance.

Good luck

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

third eye said:


> You meant ' No, Thanks " ..I presume
> 
> Fair enough, we are happy to live with our system of governance.
> 
> Good luck



Yep, just a typo.

BTW, enjoying your building down buildings and cars style of democracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## third eye

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Yep, just a typo.
> 
> BTW, enjoying your building down buildings and cars style of democracy.



Good show, enjoy yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CAD

third eye said:


> You meant ' No, Thanks " ..I presume
> 
> Fair enough, we are happy to live with our system of governance.
> 
> Good luck



Suggestion to India: If the past (1962) is any guide, neither appeasement nor empty bluster will work against our Iron Brother China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

CAD said:


> Suggestion to India: If the past (1962) is any guide, neither appeasement nor empty bluster will work against our Iron Brother China.



China already knows that the US is using India to sabotage the CPEC.

So now it is turning into a psychological warfare, and India has to keep enduring the domestic uprising riots.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CAD

After live-fire drills, our Iron brother China steps up its threat of war but India is unmoved. Even India doesn't have even a full-time defense minister.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## third eye

CAD said:


> Suggestion to India: If the past (1962) is any guide, neither appeasement nor empty bluster will work against our Iron Brother China.



Firstly , when suggestions are needed Indians will ask .

Next, would you accept a similar suggestion from Indians quoting the dismemberment of your nation in 1971 & using it as a 'Guide' ?

If the answer is No, then why this needless bluster ?

Lastly, what the Chinese seek is beyond comprehension. As regards the Indo Chinese border, the Chinese over ran parts of AP then called NEFA, withdrew & now claim it again !!

Either they were dumb then or are dumb now.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## gslv mk3

CAD said:


> India is unmoved



That's how we usually react to empty threats, cheerleader

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## third eye

CAD said:


> Even India doesn't have even a full-time defense minister



How does that matter & least of all to a Pakistani ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

CAD said:


> After live-fire drills, our Iron brother China steps up its threat of war but India is unmoved. Even India doesn't have even a full-time defense minister.



India got immobilized in this border standoff, and cannot shoot back in Kashmir, yet they are still making fun of China as chickened out.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gurjot.S

I am shocked by articles of indian media. The way chinese media supporting their country, indian media is doing opposite. Our media is threatening their own nation like if we do this, china will eat us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CAD

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> India got immobilized in this border standoff, and cannot shoot back in Kashmir, yet they are still making fun of China as chickened out.



China knocking at India doors, Nepal, Sri lanka, Bangladesh, Russia abandon India and joined our Iron Brother China's club, meanwhile Pakistan and China both iron brothers gets CPEC.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## third eye

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> they are still making fun of China as chickened out.



No they are not.

Its only the media & Chinese run State media is as bad as Indian privately owned media - they both are attempting to sensationalize things.

GOI 's stand is assertive - stop the road & lets talk.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gurjot.S

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> India got immobilized in this border standoff, and cannot shoot back in Kashmir, yet they are still making fun of China as chickened out.



India already have their troops stationed there at border and we already have 2 regiments stationed in ladakh too.
Also 250000 troops guarding pakistan border. So we dont need immediate mobilization.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

CAD said:


> China knocking at India doors, Nepal, Sri lanka, Bangladesh, Russia abandon India and joined our Iron Brother China's club, meanwhile Pakistan and China both iron brothers gets CPEC.



The CPEC initially is only beneficial to Sino-Pak, but not really detrimental to India, but now it will turn into detrimental to India, since India always wants to see it fails and to sabotage it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## third eye

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The CPEC initially is only beneficial to Sino-Pak, but *not really detrimental to India*





ChineseTiger1986 said:


> *but now it will turn into detrimental to India*, since India always wants to see it fails and to sabotage it.



Please explain the changes if any that will happen to turn things from ' Not detrimental' to ' Now it will turn detrimental"

What ' changes' will happen to make it detrimental now ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Whatever happened to the Chinese threats thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

This is getting downright comical now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

third eye said:


> Please explain the changes if any that will happen to turn things from ' Not detrimental' to ' Now it will turn detrimental"
> 
> What ' changes' will happen to make it detrimental now ?



The CPEC will now not only be built with highway, but also the HSR, so China and Pakistan can mobilize a lot of troop over there.

Now it serves a good military purpose as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## third eye

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The CPEC will now not only be built with highway, but also the HSR, so China and Pakistan can mobilize a lot of troop over there.
> 
> Now it serves a good military purpose as well.



Is this how the CPEC with now turn detrimental ? !!!

Are you basing threat perceptions to India upon fixed assets that shall be created in a disputed region ? Assets that will not move & can be made unusable at will?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Place Of Space

remember_16th_of_december said:


> no one wants Chinese 0 sum games, India and Bhutan are economically and militarily allied for over a hundred years.



oops, Bhutan's status was obviously higher than India, I teach you a good history lesson now. India was a colony of British, Bhutan and Sikkim were protectorate of British empire. lol Shameless of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

third eye said:


> Is this how the CPEC with now turn detrimental ? !!!
> 
> Are you basing threat perceptions to India upon fixed assets that shall be created in a disputed region ? Assets that will not move & can be made unusable at will?



You can keep cursing the CPEC, since it is a good thing.

It only shows your concern and panic.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## third eye

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> You can keep cursing the CPEC, since it is a good thing.
> 
> It only shows your concern and panic.




The subject here is Doklam.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

third eye said:


> The subject here is Doklam.



You act like a troublemaker at the border of Doklam, the only reason is the CPEC, because it got on your nerves.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## CAD

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> You can keep cursing the CPEC, since it is a good thing.
> 
> It only shows your concern and panic.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889054220313407488

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Suriya

A new day and a new china threat .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> You can keep cursing the CPEC, since it is a good thing.
> 
> It only shows your concern and panic.


Re read posts 5 & 8

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

CAD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889054220313407488



All the road infrastructure of the CPEC can fully turn into the military purpose, and I think we should keep moving into the project, this will be far more efficient than just fighting back in some border conflict style.

India lacks the ammunition, while the road infrastructure of the CPEC can provide endless amount of logistical supplies.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## CAD

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> You act like a troublemaker at the border of Doklam, the only reason is the CPEC, because it got on your nerves.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889041319573585922

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

CAD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889041319573585922



This only shows that India got some serious domestic problems, and the Doklam issue could be a tactic to drift away the domestic attention.



third eye said:


> Re read posts 5 & 8



Well, your media got the exact same tone as those western medias, it is the same malicious propaganda to smear against the CPEC.

Obviously it got on your nerves, and you want to see it to fail.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scorpionx

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The CPEC will now not only be built with highway, but also the HSR, so China and Pakistan can mobilize a lot of troop over there.
> 
> Now it serves a good military purpose as well.


Funny. Pakistan's existing railway network is already in a pretty bad shape. You have to build HSR from the scratch. Then how are you planning to generate revenue from it? Average Pakistani won't be able to afford this HSR first of all. Which means it has to run empty during most of the year with govt subsidies which is further detrimental for the economy. So, as an Indian I will only wish you go ahead such disastrous project.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## third eye

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> This only shows that India got some serious domestic problems, and the Doklam issue could be a tactic to drift away the domestic attention.



No , it shows how little or next to nothing Chinese &Pak posters know about India & its politics.

A ref check of the man whose tweet is being quoted would be educative & give reasons for what is being tweeted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

scorpionx said:


> Funny. Pakistan's existing railway network is already in a pretty bad shape. You have to build HSR from the scratch. Then how are you planning to generate revenue from it? Average Pakistani won't be able to afford this HSR first of all. Which means it has to run empty with govt subsidies which is further detrimental for the economy. So, as an Indian I will only wish you go ahead such disastrous project.



China can build many artificial islands from scratch on the SCS, so you shouldn't doubt China's capability.

China will decide to turn the CPEC more accommodating for the military purpose as well.



third eye said:


> No , it shows how little or next to nothing Chinese &Pak posters know about India & its politics.
> 
> A ref check of the man whose tweet is being quoted would be educative & give reasons for what is being tweeted.



Modi ji is a quite bad decision maker, he made a bad decision in the demonetization, it is like throwing a bomb into India's banking systems, and now with this. You should elect a more promising leader.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scorpionx

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> China can build many artificial islands from scratch on the SCS, so you shouldn't doubt China's capability.
> 
> China will decide to turn the CPEC more accommodating for the military purpose as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Modi ji is a quite bad decision maker, he made a bad decision in the demonetization, it is like throwing a bomb into India's banking systems, and now with this. You should elect a more promising leader.


I am not doubting your capability. I am doubting its feasibility, which looks complete absurd.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## third eye

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Modi ji is a quite bad decision maker, he made a bad decision in the demonetization, it is like throwing a bomb into India's banking systems



The subject here is Doklam, each time you run out of arguments you divert - either to CPEC & now to Mod.

Stick to the topic. 



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> and now with this.



And what is ' this " ?? 



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> You should elect a more promising leader.



A person from a Nation who does not give the privilege to its citizens to elect their leader can hardly comment on the caliber of elected leaders elsewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Suriya

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> This only shows that India got some serious domestic problems, and the Doklam issue could be a tactic to drift away the domestic attention.



This only shows that India is transparent democracy where institutions can question and inquiry govt even in the most sensitive areas related to defense and military preparedness .

We aren't the gigantic North Korea aka China where " Don't ask and Don't policy " prevails in every section of govt and society .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neem456

CAD said:


> Suggestion to India: If the past (1962) is any guide, neither appeasement nor empty bluster will work against our Iron Brother China.



Bro, you may have back pain, you are bending too much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> India thinks to occupy the border of Doklam will humiliate China, while they are hurting themselves with the internal injuries.
> 
> Pakistan is attacking India in Kashmir, Darjeeling is on fire, and what's next?


Bro, there are dozens of small little protest, & disturbances here and there all around India, it's just not reported. Western media just don't give a f about failing democracies. To them India is just the next big market, who cares if Maoist kill some police, Jatts torch a couple police stations, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Han Patriot

http://edition.cnn.com/2017/07/24/asia/china-india-border-standoff/index.html


> Indian national security adviser Ajit Doval will arrive in Beijing Thursday, the* fourth *visit by an Indian government representative since the beginning of the dispute last month



Really desperate it seems....not a single Chinese visited India.. They come begging like dogs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

Chinese threats remind me of the cheap chinese kung-fu movies, kung-fu masters there make some weird posturing like eagle's claw, tiger's paw, snake's gallbladder and stuff like that, then throws around arms and legs with more weird sounding noises without actually hitting a meaningful blow at each other. Looks like chinese love their kung-fu stuff in foreign policy matters also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

Han Patriot said:


> http://edition.cnn.com/2017/07/24/asia/china-india-border-standoff/index.html
> 
> 
> Really desperate it seems....not a single Chinese visited India.. They come begging like dogs.



Shameless cow urine drinker

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

http://edition.cnn.com/2017/07/24/asia/china-india-border-standoff/index.html


> Indian national security adviser Ajit Doval will arrive in Beijing Thursday, the* fourth *visit by an Indian government representative since the beginning of the dispute last month



Really desperate it seems....not a single Chinese visited India.. They come begging like dogs.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Han Patriot

Apparently the soldiers put up this banners asking for mutual withdrawal. . They are begging to withdraw....China is not letting them withdraw in dignity.








[/QUOTE]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## manlion



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stephen Cohen

manlion said:


>



We have shaken the PLA in 1967 and 1987 

Both times they just went back


----------



## manlion

*China to 'step up' troop deployment in India border row* 

BEIJING: China warned on Monday that it will step up its troop deployment in a border dispute with India, vowing to defend its sovereignty at "whatever cost". 

Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daniel808

Han Patriot said:


> Apparently the soldiers put up this banners asking for mutual withdrawal. . They are begging to withdraw....China is not letting them withdraw in dignity.











Supreme excellence is breaking the enemy's resistance without fighting 
*-Sun Tzu, The Art of War-

*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

Daniel808 said:


> View attachment 413691
> 
> 
> Supreme excellence is breaking the enemy's resistance without fighting
> *-Sun Tzu, The Art of War-
> *


Psychological warfare at it's best, China did the recent drills near the border, there were rumors that mortar sounds can be heard from that area.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SingaporeGuy

不见棺材不流泪

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

Stephen Cohen said:


> We have shaken the PLA in 1967 and 1987
> 
> Both times they just went back


Yah your imaginary 'victories' right? What territory did you capture? Aksai Chin is still under our control btw.. Did you see the banners begging to retreat by your brave jawans?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Han Patriot said:


> Aksai Chin is still under our control btw.



It wont be if you start a war 

You can keep it because we believe in Peace 
But should you start a war again ; we will kill Many thousands of your soldiers 

Your PLA bosses know this ; hence all this Bluff and bluster 

By the way the Warnings have stopped 

Now the language is ; " We urge India to withdraw "


----------



## SingaporeGuy

Stephen Cohen said:


> It wont be if you start a war
> 
> You can keep it because we believe in Peace
> But should you start a war again ; we will kill Many thousands of your soldiers
> 
> Your PLA bosses know this ; hence all this Bluff and bluster
> 
> By the way the Warnings have stopped
> 
> Now the language is ; " We urge India to withdraw "



China fought hard against 1st rated world powers in all her 5,000 years of history.

Who did india fight against?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

SingaporeGuy said:


> China fought hard against 1st rated world powers in all her 5,000 years of history.
> 
> Who did india fight against?


Cholera. And it lost.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Han Patriot

Stephen Cohen said:


> It wont be if you start a war
> 
> You can keep it because we believe in Peace
> But should you start a war again ; we will kill Many thousands of your soldiers
> 
> Your PLA bosses know this ; hence all this Bluff and bluster
> 
> By the way the Warnings have stopped
> 
> Now the language is ; " We urge India to withdraw "


Yep, our bullets are made of paper. Look who is the one GOING to China for the FOURTH time.. Remember how we slaughter your starving negro soldiers, they were crying for their mothers and hell we had to feed them. Last I heard your soldiers are still underfed except for the high caste officers and the Sikhs.. Turd world army with a cow fanatic leader. I think the 3 initial 'urgings' were from diplomats, this is the first and direct 'urging' from the military, I hope you realize the significance. If Doval fails to convey the right message, bye bye India.



ZeEa5KPul said:


> Cholera. And it lost.


Thats actually funny, the top killer of Indian babies is actually diarrhea. When they buy billions of weapons to fight China, their people suffer, Chinese weapons are made in China, we provide employment and stimulate the economy. Hope these idiots realize this.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Place Of Space

remember_16th_of_december said:


> lol the shameless chinaman wants talk about annexing small kingdoms, go implant some brain cells if you are incapable of common sense, India is the inheritor of assets of the British-raj and the homogeneous Hindustani kingdoms. they have dozens of state and princely governments under the RAj , Bhutan and India just continues the century old alliance pact , the pact was invoked again in 1949 after India was freed and unified .
> 
> for fuk sakes the packs name itself is called India-bhutan friendship treaty.



Give the proof British agreed India is the inheritor of British empire. The master didn't claim it, you better not put the words in their mouths. It's certainly British in 1940's divided South Asia sub-continent into nations as to different religion. Obviously,India, Pakistan, Bhutan, Sikiim, Assam so on are different religious areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shjliu

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> India got immobilized in this border standoff, and cannot shoot back in Kashmir, yet they are still making fun of China as chickened out.


are you saying, they move the soldiers from Kashmir front to Doklam front? that is a bad move!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

shjliu said:


> are you saying, they move the soldiers from Kashmir front to Doklam front? that is a bad move!



They are solely focusing on China right now, totally ignore Pakistan's attack on their own soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## soundHound

Perhaps Chinese are not eating high protien food or something, so far it's only empty threats.


----------



## B2B

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> They are solely focusing on China right now, totally ignore Pakistan's attack on their own soldiers.



You are implying your best friend Pakistan is making unprovoked attacks across the loc in kashmir. 
So you are supporting a "morally correct" terrorist nation for decades , so much for Chinese high ground.


----------



## phancong

Jackdaws said:


> LOL - sure. A Chinese's grasp of the Independence Movement. Either way, point is we fought and we kicked them out. We did not wait for them like how China waited. But then China enjoys being ruled.


Same as Malaysia, sirlanka, Burma gained their independent after British left. No country under British empire fought bristish for their independent after WW2.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ThinkLogically

these chinese are jokers, they can't even retake their own territory.

BTW what is today's warning number?


----------



## ChineseLuver

Han Warrior said:


> http://edition.cnn.com/2017/07/24/asia/china-india-border-standoff/index.html
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, the Indian dhoti is shivering.



Why is this yindee ajizz dopeval coming for the 4th time begging us,when we clearly stated to them to F off of our land then only will we talk. 

And in the meantime,our command centre and if look you look closely you can tell who we are monitoring for strike missions







There's another picture of a strategic weapon that will scare the crap out of yindee s which I refuse to post for confidentiality....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shahbaz baig

*Doklam standoff: China claims India ‘admitted’ entering its territory, says it should ‘conscientiously withdraw’*
_Doklam standoff: The border issue is expected to be discussed during the visit of National Security Adviser Ajit Doval to Beijing for a meeting of the NSAs of BRICS countries - Brazil, Russia, India, China and South Africa - on July 27-28._


Doklam standoff: The Sikkim section has a special historical background and this is the only defined boundary between China and India, said Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesman Geng Shuang

Sikkim standoff: India must counter aggressive China

Claiming that India ‘admitted’ to entering Chinese territory, China’s Foreign Minister Wang Yi said the Doklam standoff in the Sikkim sector can only reach its logical conclusion if Indian troops ‘conscientiously withdraw’ from the area. In a statement to the media in Thailand’s capital Bangkok on Monday, Wang was quoted by news agency PTI as saying: “The rights and wrongs are very clear and even senior Indian officials have openly stated that Chinese troops did not enter into the Indian territory.” It was his first comments in the ongoing standoff between India and China over Doklam.

In a quote posted on China’s Foreign Ministry website, Wang said that the Indian side ‘admitted’ to entering the Chinese territory, adding that the solution to this problem is simply to conscientiously withdraw. External Affairs Minister Sushma Swaraj, in her address to the Rajya Sabha last week, squarely accused China of constructing roads, which has been protested by Bhutan, also India’s ally, in writing to Beijing. She also said India was not ‘unreasonable’ on the issue and all nations were with it. Also Read: NSA Ajit Doval’s Beijing visit not an opportunity to settle border standoff: Chinese newspaper

The Doklam standoff issue is expected to be discussed during the visit of National Security Adviser Ajit Doval to Beijing for a meeting of the NSAs of BRICS countries – Brazil, Russia, India, China and South Africa – on July 27-28.

http://vidshare.indianexpress.com/previews/nxQFa1Sm-xe0BVfqu

Chinese and Indian soldiers have been locked in a face- off in the Dokalam area of the Sikkim sector for over a month after Indian troops stopped the Chinese army from building a road in the disputed area. China claimed that they were constructing the road within their territory and has been demanding immediate pull-out of the Indian troops from the disputed Dokalam plateau. New Delhi has expressed concern over the road building, apprehending that it may allow Chinese troops to cut India’s access to its northeastern states.

India has conveyed to the Chinese government that the road construction would represent a significant change of status quo with serious security implications for it. Doka La is the Indian name for the region which Bhutan recognises as Dokalam, while China claims it as part of its Donglang region.

Of the 3,488-km-long India-China border from Jammu and Kashmir to Arunachal Pradesh, a 220-km section falls in Sikkim.


----------



## SingaporeGuy

ChineseLuver said:


> Why is this yindee ajizz dopeval coming for the 4th time begging us,when we clearly stated to them to F off of our land then only will we talk.
> 
> And in the meantime,our command centre and if look you look closely you can tell who we are monitoring for strike missions
> 
> View attachment 413839
> 
> 
> There's another picture of a strategic weapon that will scare the crap out of yindee s which I refuse to post for confidentiality....



I have no doubt that China would be able to defeat India, only a matter of when.

I just hope that China will show no mercy...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

ChineseLuver said:


> Why is this yindee ajizz dopeval coming for the 4th time begging us,when we clearly stated to them to F off of our land then only will we talk.
> 
> And in the meantime,our command centre and if look you look closely you can tell who we are monitoring for strike missions
> 
> View attachment 413839
> 
> 
> There's another picture of a strategic weapon that will scare the crap out of yindee s which I refuse to post for confidentiality....


Is that our joint operations command center? I think the near real time Yaogan satellite surveillance are fed to that place.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-reduce-doklam-chill/articleshow/59747691.cms
*Amid Doklam row, PM Modi sends birthday wishes to Xi Jinping, Li Keqiang*
 How low can they get?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## eldamar

Han Warrior said:


> Is that our joint operations command center? I think the near real time Yaogan satellite surveillance are fed to that place.
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-reduce-doklam-chill/articleshow/59747691.cms
> *Amid Doklam row, PM Modi sends birthday wishes to Xi Jinping, Li Keqiang*
> How low can they get?



Birthday diplomacy? cool

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

phancong said:


> Same as Malaysia, sirlanka, Burma gained their independent after British left. No country under British empire fought bristish for their independent after WW2.


LOL - what a great narrative.



phancong said:


> Where did you fought the British? India and East/West Pakistan were draw up by the British high commissioner before British move out of the South Asia sub continent.


Yawn. Fought them in Imphal. Fought them through Constitutional and extra-Constitutional means. Churchill did not want to leave India. Read up some history.


----------



## manlion

Buried in the Himalayas in the Siliguri Corridor, also known as the Chicken's neck, Chinese and Indian military forces sit on the respective sides of their vague borders and entrench themselves for what could become a shooting war between nuclear powers.

Both Beijing and New Delhi see the conflict as a shoving match for dominance in the Himalayas, an age-old struggle between the two states that most recently went hot in 1962, before either state had perfected nuclear bombs.

But now a Chinese construction project aiming to build a road that can support 40 ton vehicle traffic threatens a critical passage in India and risks alienating New Delhi from its ally, Bhutan.

As China asserts sovereignty over the disputed border zone with the building project, Indian troops have entrenched themselves, according to a dispatch from the South China Morning Post. 

“New bunkers are being built, the ground is being mined to pre-empt Chinese attack, machine-gun nests are being placed at strategic points, and soldiers are performing battle drills at least twice a day,” according to the Post. 




The Chicken's Neck–also known as the Siliguri Corridor—is a narrow strip of land, 24 kilometers (15 mi) in width separating India from its northeast states. The area is marked in red. Note that the disputed region of Jammu and Kashmir is divided between India, China, and Pakistan (the colored areas represent the parts which are not under control of India). Wikimedia Commons

Both India and Bhutan have protested China's ambitious one belt one road program to undertake massive infrastructure projects across Asia, and now China seems intent on testing the two nations' resolve. 

“They are trying to show Bhutan who calls the shots in the Himalayas. So we have to ensure we are capable of defending Bhutan’s territorial integrity,” Maj. Gen. Gaganjit Singh, who commanded a division in India’s Northeast before retiring as the deputy chief of the Defence Intelligence Agency, told the Post. “We have to prove we can defend Bhutan and we are determined not to lose the current terrain and tactical advantage we have in Chumbi Valley.”

At 9,800 feet in elevation, the Indian troops sit and watch the Chinese below as they push forward with their road.

“It’s important for us to stop the Chinese here because if we fail, they will roll on to the Chicken’s Neck and can cut off our northeast,” said Singh.

Meanwhile, China, the numerically superior army, declared it would protect its border "at all costs," and that the Indians should have "no illusions" about their resolve. 

But while China sees this step as vital for asserting dominance and achieving a major construction initiative, and India sees it as a vital threat to its national integrity, neither side wants serious fighting to start. 

“A hot war between India and China could squander all the gains from their extensive economic diplomacy, and that would work against each country’s interests in a big way,” Michael Kugelman, the Deputy Director of the Wilson Center’s Asia Program, told The Cipher Brief of the conflict. 

Hopefully at the upcoming summit between Brazil, Russia, India, China, and South Africa, (BRICS) the two sides can work out a way to end the conflict while saving face, before we see two nuclear-armed nations with a combined population of nearly 3 billion go to war. 

http://www.businessinsider.com/china-india-war-dolkam-siliguri-corridor-2017-7/?IR=T


----------



## third eye

There is no reason to build a class 40 road in that part of the world where nothing lives besides yaks & seasonal grazers.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 帅的一匹

third eye said:


> There is no reason to build a class 40 road in that part of the world where nothing lives besides yaks & seasonal grazers.


We are free to build road within our territory, why not?

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Trango Towers

third eye said:


> There is no reason to build a class 40 road in that part of the world where nothing lives besides yaks & seasonal grazers.


and its none of your business what china does on its side of the border.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Han Patriot

third eye said:


> There is no reason to build a class 40 road in that part of the world where nothing lives besides yaks & seasonal grazers.


Imagine this, when winter comes, your troops are supplied by a mountain pass, you see those mini excavators, those are the only equipment going over. China has class 40 roads supplying alottttttttttt of stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Tridibans

wanglaokan said:


> We are free to build road within our territory, why not?


Then build it who is stopping you ??

Yeah forgot...... the impoverished weaklings south of your Tibet plateu! How long you been warning us again?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

wanglaokan said:


> We are free to build road within our territory, why not?



It is not your territory,its disputed with bhutan.And bhutan looks to us for security.
Its been over a month,still waiting for china to stop farting and start biting.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 帅的一匹

AUSTERLITZ said:


> It is not your territory,its disputed with bhutan.And bhutan looks to us for security.
> Its been over a month,still waiting for china to stop farting and start biting.


its ours. Since when Bhutan had the right to mobilize IA?



Han Warrior said:


> Imagine this, when winter comes, your troops are supplied by a mountain pass, you see those mini excavators, those are the only equipment going over. China has class 40 roads supplying alottttttttttt of stuff.


Let them starve and we won't take a step back.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

This man is not good for enemy's health. Be friend with him if really want to have a good sleep in night.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> View attachment 413907
> View attachment 413907
> This man is not good for enemy's health. Be friend with him if really want to have a good sleep in night.
> View attachment 413907


Looks like a crook bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

Han Warrior said:


> Looks like a crook bro.


Don't go on his look. He is bad dream for u indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

wanglaokan said:


> its ours. Since when Bhutan had the right to mobilize IA?



India has security pact with Bhutan.Since then.China showed its true calibre in this standoff, over a month of childish whining and zero balls to do what they threaten.All their respect evaporated.Earlier i used to post energetically in these chinese warning threads,even a week ago.Now i can't even be bothered.Whats the point?Everyone knows china is just all talk,no action.Wake us up when PLA moves 10 divisions into tibet.If China had the capability to attack it would attack without warning,like it did in 1962.Promising peace even in early september when chinese PM visited delhi and then attacking from 20th sept onwards.When they can't bite,they can only bark.A barking paper dragon is only amusing for so long.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nan Yang

Shall we dance? Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi (right) and China's President Xi Jinping greet one another prior to the BRICS Summit in Goa on October 16, 2016. Photo: AFP / Prakash Singh
GEOPOLITICSSOUTH ASIA
*China and India torn between silk roads and cocked guns*
*The current stand-off at Doklam, or Donglang, is little more than a sideshow in the bigger picture as South Asia's tectonic plates shift in a direction that makes New Delhi's resistance to China's Belt and Road Initiative (BRI) look increasingly futile*
By PEPE ESCOBARJULY 25, 2017

So, once again it’s down to a face-off in the Himalayas. Beijing builds a road in the disputed territory of Doklam (if you’re Indian) or Donglang (if you’re Chinese), in the tri-junction of Sikkim, Tibet and Bhutan, and all hell beaks loose. Or does it?

The Global Times blames it on an upsurge of Hindu nationalist fervor, but selected Indian officials prefer to privilege ongoing quiet diplomacy. After all, when Chinese President Xi Jinping and Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi met on the sidelines of the Shanghai Cooperation Organization (SCO) summit in Astana last month, they struck a gentleman’s agreement; this dispute is not supposed to escalate, and there’s got to be a mutually face saving solution. 
The tri-junction drama is actually a minor tremor in the much larger picture of the ongoing geopolitical tectonic shift in Eurasia. The major subplot occurs in the conjunction between the inexorable momentum of the New Silk Roads, aka China’s Belt and Road Initiative (BRI), and the People’s Liberation Army (PLA) Navy’s push, these past nine years, to assert itself as a major naval power in the Indian Ocean. 

In a nutshell, India could not but be deeply disturbed by China becoming a decisive front row player across South Asia – including in that Maritime Silk Road superhighway, the Indian Ocean.

The first-ever railway in Tibet, opened eleven years ago, links Lhasa with Xining, in northwest China. This railway will inevitably proceed all the way to Kathmandu, and assuming an OK from New Delhi – not on the cards for the time being – to north India as well. The key element of the New Silk Roads is Eurasian connectivity. And Beijing is the super-connector, not Delhi, with the scale and scope of BRI implying at least US$1 trillion in short-term investment alone.

When India looks around, to its east or to its west, what it sees is China connecting everything from Dhaka in Bangladesh to Bandar Abbas in Iran.

We’re talking about the interpenetration of the China-Indochina Peninsula Economic Corridor; the China-Indian Ocean-Africa-Mediterranean Sea Blue Economic Passage; the China-Pakistan Corridor (CPEC); and the Bangladesh-China-India-Myanmar Economic Corridor (BCIM-EC). To call all this an orgy of connectivity is an understatement.

*Enter “BRICS-Plus”*
Hindu nationalism qualifies South Asia and the Indian Ocean as an indisputable sphere of influence for Indian civilization – and one not that dissimilar to China’s in relation to the South China Sea. Borders are scrutinized to the millimeter, especially now that the success of BRI is at stake.

The Doklam/Donglang stand-off pales, however, in comparison with the real danger zone. New Delhi argues that CPEC will be transiting an illegal territory, described in India as “Pak-occupied Kashmir.”

South Asia happens to be all for BRI – with the wary self-exception of India. New Delhi refused to attend the recent BRI forum in Beijing, issuing an official statement: “No country can accept a project that ignores its core concerns on sovereignty and territorial integrity.”

New Delhi’s boycott actually betrays the fact it has seen the writing on the wall. Pakistan is destined to “link together a series of Eurasian economic blocs”, including the Russian-led Eurasian Economic Union (EEU). And this connectivity feast will also boost the SCO (Shanghai Cooperation Organization), which, crucially, both India and Pakistan have just joined. 





Pakistan’s Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif speaks at the innauguration of the China Pakistan Economoic Corridor port in Gwadar, Pakistan November 13, 2016. Photo: Reuters/Caren Firouz
The following proposal, from the chief economist of the Eurasian Development Bank, offers immense food for thought: the BRICS group (Brazil, Russia, India, China and South Africa) should be enlarged to a BRICS+ or BRICS++. Beijing enthusiastically agrees – it has, in fact, proposed its own “BRICS-Plus” idea to unite various BRI partners. Pakistan, as host of the CPEC connectivity corridor, would certainly be in line for “BRICS-Plus” membership.

So we have China and India as members of BRICS (including the bloc’s New Development Bank), the SCO, the AIIB (Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank), and of the G-20, and India and Pakistan as members of the SCO. And then we have all three nations as members of a future BRICS-Plus. It all points towards interpenetration, inter-connectivity and advanced Eurasian integration.

To allow Hindu nationalism to block New Delhi’s involvement in BRI would be counter-productive, to put it mildly. China-India bilateral trade was US$70.08 billion last year. China is India’s top trading partner.

Still, India launched an attempt at a counter-offensive last month when it joined the United Nations TIR convention, a global customs transit system with huge geographical coverage. India’s TIR gambit covers only Bangladesh, Nepal, and Bhutan, however. To think this might dent the appeal of BRI – with its massive funds, support from the Silk Road Fund, the AIIB and further on down the road, private financing (from East and West) – is, frankly, naïve wishful thinking.

*Stuff BRI, we’ve got AAGC*
BRI is a juggernaut that has evolved over the past four years and is finally ready to launch its full connectivity firepower. Compare its resources with India’s infrastructure predicament, its jungle of red-tape, its lack of funds for Eurasia-wide projects, and even the fact that its GDP growth dropped below China’s in 2016.

There’s also that pesky geopolitical open secret – that Pakistan constitutes a de facto Great Wall blocking India’s land route to the West and its expansion across Central Asia. New Delhi is trying to circumvent these facts on the ground by all means available.

The AAGC was duly derided in Beijing as a New Delhi-Tokyo scheme – aided and abetted by Washington – to sabotage China’s drive towards Eurasian integration. The case can certainly be made

These include the International North South Transport Corridor (INSTC), founded in September 2000 by India, Iran and Russia, and which could potentially connect India to Europe via the Persian Gulf; investing in a trade corridor between the Iranian port of Chabahar and Afghanistan; trying to copy BRI via its TIR gambit, but on the cheap, without massive investment in infrastructure. And, to counter what New Delhi brands BRI’s “Sinocentrism”, there’s its purported trump card, unveiled by Modi himself at the general meeting of the African Development Bank (AfDB) in the capital of Gujarat last May – the Asia-Africa Growth Corridor (AAGC), supported by Japan.

The AAGC has been spun by India as a project “acceptable for the banking sector,” as opposed to BRI’s “government-funded model.” In theory, the AAGC is about Asia-Africa integration. Japan brings its expertise technology and infrastructure building, India its “experience in Africa.”

The AAGC was duly derided in Beijing as a New Delhi-Tokyo scheme – aided and abetted by Washington – to sabotage China’s drive towards Eurasian integration. The case can certainly be made. New Delhi’s multiple strategies, so far, have yielded more rhetoric than action. Soon it may all come down to “if you can’t beat them, join them.” The ball is in the Hindu nationalist court.


----------



## skylance

not a war,it's 2.5 war. which symbol could repsent the uprising fighters in India?this?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sliver

winter is coming India.

sorry couldnt let the moment go

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CAD

*Indian officials say about 300 soldiers from either side are facing each other at Doklam*



China’s defence ministry on Monday warned India not to harbour any illusions about the Chinese military’s ability to defend its territory, amid a festering border dispute.

The stand-off on a plateau next to the mountainous state of Sikkim, which borders China, has ratcheted up tension between the neighbours, who share a 3,500-km frontier, large parts of which are disputed. “Shaking a mountain is easy but shaking the People’s Liberation Army is hard,” ministry spokesman Wu Qian told a briefing, adding its ability to defend China’s territory and sovereignty had “constantly strengthened”.

Early in June, according to the Chinese interpretation of events, Indian guards crossed into China’s Donglang region and obstructed work on a road on the plateau. The two sides’ troops then confronted each other close to a valley controlled by China that separates India from its close ally, Bhutan, and gives China access to the so-called Chicken’s Neck, a thin strip of land connecting India and its northeastern regions.



India has said it warned China that construction of the road near their common border would have serious security implications. The withdrawal of Indian border guards was a precondition for resolving the situation, Wu reiterated.

“India should not leave things to luck and not harbour any unrealistic illusions,” Wu said, adding that the military had taken emergency measures in the region and would continue to increase focused deployments and drills.

“We strongly urge India to take practical steps to correct its mistake, cease provocations, and meet China halfway in jointly safeguarding the border region’s peace and tranquillity,” he said. 

ALSO READ: Armed conflict 'inevitable' if Doklam standoff continues: Chinese media

Speaking later, Chinese foreign ministry spokesman Lu Kang said Ajit Doval, India’s national security adviser, would attend a meeting in Beijing this week of security officials from the BRICS grouping that comprises Brazil, Russia, India, China and South Africa.


Lu would not be drawn on whether the border issue would be discussed at the meeting, hosted by China’s top diplomat, State Councillor Yang Jiechi, meant to discuss multilateral issues.

“China hopes to maintain the peace and stability of the China-India border area, but certainly will not make any compromise on issues of territorial sovereignty,” Lu said.

Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi is to visit China early in September for a summit of BRICS leaders.
Indian officials say about 300 soldiers from either side are facing each other about 150 metres (yards) apart on the plateau.

They have told Reuters that both sides’ diplomats have quietly engaged to try to keep the stand-off from escalating, and that India's ambassador to Beijing is leading the effort to find a way for both sides to back down without loss of face.
Chinese state media have warned India of a fate worse than its defeat suffered in a brief border war in 1962. 

China's military has held live fire drills close to the disputed area, they said this month.


http://www.business-standard.com/ar...-india-117072500044_1.html?platform=hootsuite


----------



## gslv mk3

Third warning today ?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

We are doubting it.
If there were less warnings and more action,we would not.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

Jlaw said:


> This man is a gay virgin . @AndrewJin


I can see your frustration in reply.


----------



## UKBengali

I think it is time that China carries out a few air strikes on the Indian positions and then advise them to withdraw or face a full assault.
Indians do have a point about these constant Chinese warnings.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

China better do something soon, cheerleaders are getting disheartened.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## neem456

Even bangladeshis are getting rest less now they are advising to stop barking now.

Btw, with so many warnings we are indeed now seriously started to doubt chinese military capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

neem456 said:


> Even bangladeshis are getting rest less now they are advising to stop barking now.
> 
> Btw, with so many warnings we are indeed now seriously started to doubt chinese military capability.



Nope, China is trying to avoid war for many reasons. 

If China wants to, it can easily cut the "Chicken's neck" and split India in two.

As an example, even the 20 or so J-20s in service can shoot the IAF's whole Su-30MKI fleet down.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## gslv mk3

UKBengali said:


> I think it is time that China carries out a few air strikes on the Indian positions and then advise them to withdraw or face a full assault.



And Indians would sit idle....sure 



UKBengali said:


> If China wants to, it can easily cut the "Chicken's neck" and split India in two.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

gslv mk3 said:


> And Indians would sit idle....sure




So which IAF plane can take on J-20 then?

J-20 in exercises has shot down dozens of China's 4th generation jets with no losses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

UKBengali said:


> So which IAF plane can take on J-20 then?
> 
> J-20 in exercises has shot down dozens of China's 4th generation jets with no losses.



Sure, we must all believe Chinese propaganda about 'J-20'.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

gslv mk3 said:


> Sure, we must all believe Chinese propaganda about 'J-20'.



OK, is the US also spreading propaganda about the F-22 and F-35 exercises with it's own 4th generation fighters?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neem456

UKBengali said:


> Nope, China is trying to avoid war for many reasons.
> 
> If China wants to, it can easily cut the "Chicken's neck" and split India in two.
> 
> As an example, even the 20 or so J-20s in service can shoot the IAF's whole Su-30MKI fleet down.


Yeah sure, any attempt to have balkanising india will have nuclear winter in china and region.

Talk is cheap, actions are not.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

neem456 said:


> Yeah sure, any attempt to have balkanising india will have nuclear winter in china and region.
> 
> Talk is cheap, actions are not.



LOL.

1. India does not have enough missiles or power of nuclear warheads to cause any more than some destruction to some cities.

2. Most of the Indian missiles will be intercepted by Chinese ABM systems.

3. Chinese hydrogen bombs will utterly destroy India.

China has many reasons to avoid war and most are not even to do with India.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## neem456

UKBengali said:


> LOL.
> 
> 1. India does not have enough missiles or power of nuclear warheads to cause any more than a some destruction to some cities.
> 
> 2. Most of the Indian missiles will be intercepted by Chinese ABM systems.
> 
> 3. China hydrogen bombs will utterly destroy India.
> 
> China has many reasons to avoid war and most are not even to do with India.



As i said talks are cheap for citizens of piss poor countries as they got nothing to loose.
China and india both being emerging countries, know what they've got to loose, will never engage in war.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

neem456 said:


> As i said talks are cheap for citizens of piss poor countries as they got nothing to loose.
> China and india both being emerging countries, know what they've got to loose, will never engage in war.



India like BD is a piss-poor country.

China is not far off being a developed state and so it has something to lose.

This is not anything to do with India that is stopping China crushing India already so do not flatter yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

UKBengali said:


> 1. India does not have enough missiles or power of nuclear warheads to cause any more than a some destruction to some cities.





UKBengali said:


> 3. China hydrogen bombs will utterly destroy India.



India has long range missiles Agni III/IV/V & 200 kT warheads.



UKBengali said:


> 2. Most of the Indian missiles will be intercepted by Chinese ABM systems.



There are only few systems that can intercept long range BMs & Chinese is not one of them.



UKBengali said:


> India like BD is a piss-poor country.
> 
> China is not far off being a developed state



   Bangladeshi idiocy at it's best.



UKBengali said:


> OK, is the US also spreading propaganda



US is not a propaganda communist state.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Counterpunch

I remember some foreign media person asking a PA Colonel in Siachen about the reason he is fighting on such a mass of ice and rocks and the Colonel replied "This is our piece of land and it is the reason enough to fight for it"

However, cannot comment on Chinese restraint. Overall it is good for the world's peace. Those who think India is all powerful to even take on China without a fuss are grossly mistaken. This will be a crushing blow to both the economies, more so to the Indians. So, let's hope there is no war. At least not for now

If at all there is, I hope the guys sounding all macho here stay around for a conversation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skylance

Sliver said:


> winter is coming India.
> 
> sorry couldnt let the moment go


winter is coming! wake up ! night dreamer Indians.let's find the queen Trump with dragonfire,the powerful ally in the Westofus.


----------



## ranjeet

Counterpunch said:


> I remember some foreign media person asking a PA Colonel in Siachen about the reason he is fighting on such a mass of ice and rocks and the Colonel replied "This is our piece of land and it is the reason enough to fight for it"
> 
> However, cannot comment on Chinese restraint. Overall it is good for the world's peace. Those who think India is all powerful to even take on China without a fuss are grossly mistaken. This will be a crushing blow to both the economies, more so to the Indians. So, let's hope there is no war. At least not for now
> 
> I wonder what was the logic behind handing over Kashmir's territory to China if that piece of land was reason enough to fight for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sliver

Counterpunch said:


> This will be a crushing blow to both the economies, more so to the Indians.


it will also have an effect on economies dependent on China - a la CPEC. you (Pakistan) should be figuring out diplomatic ways to stop a war from starting as Chinese economy - if affected by war in a big way - will also effect Pakistan's future through CPEC.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skylance

Dotachin said:


> Indians are already doubting it. Question is how much time till other start doubting it. By the looks of posters here, some have more belief in Chinese strength than Chinese themselves.


A dark magic needs long time prepared to be casted..

we don't play trick like snake charmer Indian.we play bigger,for example, beating American in Korea

we had warned Trumen seriously for times,same as now.

surely India is not deserved the warning of the P.M. of China.so the countdown of Indian is clicking now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Realtalk108

Jackdaws said:


> LOL - what a great narrative.
> 
> 
> Yawn. Fought them in Imphal. Fought them through Constitutional and extra-Constitutional means. Churchill did not want to leave India. Read up some history.



INA and Japan was comprehensively defeated in Burma. How about you read up some history.

The only time some Indians fought against Britain was in 1857. Even that was suppressed by Britain by using other Indians.


----------



## Serious Carrey

Sliver said:


> it will also have an effect on economies dependent on China - a la CPEC. you (Pakistan) should be figuring out diplomatic ways to stop a war from starting as Chinese economy - if affected by war in a big way - will also effect Pakistan's future through CPEC.



Many members on PDF are excitingly waiting for, at least, a skirmish between India and China for their instant gratification. They are not able to foresee the impact of such development on their economies.


----------



## ranjeet

skylance said:


> A dark magic needs long time prepared to be casted..
> 
> we don't play trick like snake charmer Indian.we play bigger,for example, beating American in Korea
> 
> we had warned Trumen seriously for times,same as now.
> 
> surely India is not deserved the warning of the P.M. of China.so the countdown of Indian is clicking now.


China has a Premier not P.M. but nice try.


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

I think these warnings from China are getting funny now.
Both sides should talk it out and get done with this drama.
China is loosing credibility by hurling empty threats daily.Such loose threats only increase the enemy's confidence to the point that the enemy is sure that you lack the political clout and military might to go ahead with the offensive.
India vs Pakistan scenario is the perfect example of this where Pakistan's confidence to challenge India has grown manifolds in the wake of countless empty threats from India.


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

I think these warnings from China are getting funny now.
Both sides should talk it out and get done with this drama.
China is loosing credibility by hurling empty threats daily.Such loose threats only increase the enemy's confidence to the point that the enemy is sure that you lack the political clout and military might to go ahead with the offensive.
India vs Pakistan scenario is the perfect example of this where Pakistan's confidence to challenge India has grown manifolds in the wake of countless empty threats from India..


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

I think these warnings from China are getting funny now.
Both sides should talk it out and get done with this drama.
China is loosing credibility by hurling empty threats daily.Such loose threats only increase the enemy's confidence to the point that the enemy is sure that you lack the political clout and military might to go ahead with the offensive.
India vs Pakistan scenario is the perfect example of this where Pakistan's confidence to challenge India has grown manifolds in the wake of countless empty threats from India...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jackdaws

Realtalk108 said:


> INA and Japan was comprehensively defeated in Burma. How about you read up some history.
> 
> The only time some Indians fought against Britain was in 1857. Even that was suppressed by Britain by using other Indians.


LOL - fighting and winning are two different things. You really should get a dictionary. The point is we fought. Unlike the Chinese, who have historically enjoyed being ruled.


----------



## Realtalk108

Jackdaws said:


> LOL - fighting and winning are two different things. You really should get a dictionary. The point is we fought. Unlike the Chinese, who have historically enjoyed being ruled.



Sigh. Why does every single Indian have to be a near retard? 

If you are talking about 'fighting', China fought Japan for 12 years. If you talking about 'historically enjoyed being ruled', India has been ruled by foreigners for two centuries. Never mind the Muslim rule even before that.

INA managed to barely scratch the surface of British India. Rest of the country fought *for *Britain in both world wars.


----------



## Jackdaws

Realtalk108 said:


> Sigh. Why does every single Indian have to be a near retard?
> 
> If you are talking about 'fighting', China fought Japan for 12 years. If you talking about 'historically enjoyed being ruled', India has been ruled by foreigners for two centuries. Never mind the Muslim rule even before that.
> 
> INA managed to barely scratch the surface of British India. Rest of the country fought *for *Britain in both world wars.



Sigh. Why does every Chinese force an Indian to explain like he in explaining to a retard? And why the false flag? Oh wait, I understand - I too would be ashamed of revealing my true nationality if I were you. 

China has been ruled by Emperors, by Japanese and by Communist party - their people have never had a say. After 1857, political reforms in India began and Indians started having a say in political affairs - so the fight was two pronged - constitutional and with use of arms. I understand all of this might be difficult to grasp for a Chinese. But you will get there. You might want to ask the 100,000 Chinese refugees who live here to explain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

Some people here are acting like an insolent small boy taunting to a restrained giant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Realtalk108

Jackdaws said:


> Sigh. Why does every Chinese force an Indian to explain like he in explaining to a retard? And why the false flag? Oh wait, I understand - I too would be ashamed of revealing my true nationality if I were you.
> 
> China has been ruled by Emperors, by Japanese and by Communist party - their people have never had a say. After 1857, political reforms in India began and Indians started having a say in political affairs - so the fight was two pronged - constitutional and with use of arms. I understand all of this might be difficult to grasp for a Chinese. But you will get there. You might want to ask the 100,000 Chinese refugees who live here to explain.



तेरा फ्लैग देखकर मुझे वि रोना आ रहा हैं.

India elected Aurangjib? "After 1857, political reforms in India began and Indians started having a say in political affairs" - Did you get this info out of your ***? The first time Britain started limited election in India was in 1909 with Morley-Minto reforms. Apna history abcd pata nehi chale chin ko bhasan dene.


----------



## Dungeness

gslv mk3 said:


> One more Chinese warning, this time from a paid troll.




There is a reason that Indian government has not got the balls to declassify *Henderson Brooks Report *55 years after 1962 humiliating defeat. You will get what you ask for in the time of our choice. Meanwhile, enjoy your taunting, for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rollno21

Dungeness said:


> Some people here are acting like an insolent small boy taunting to a restrained giant.


From Indian troops can withdraw or can be kicked out to the statement
*Don't doubt our military capability: China warns India amid Doklam standoff*
Next what we want to resolve the standoff by talks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rollno21

Dungeness said:


> There is a reason that Indian government has not got the balls to declassify *Henderson Brooks Report *55 years after 1962 humiliating defeat. You will get what you ask for in the time of our choice. Meanwhile, enjoy your taunting, for now.


And there is a reason your govt monitors what you write even today online and what you speak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Dungeness said:


> There is a reason that Indian government has not got the balls to declassify *Henderson Brooks Report *55 years after 1962 humiliating defeat. You will get what you ask for in the time of our choice. Meanwhile, enjoy your taunting, for now.



Yawn...This ain't 1962 dear. And your government know that as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dungeness

gslv mk3 said:


> Yawn...This ain't 1962 dear. And your government know that as well.



Right, it is not 1962 any more. Now China is 5 times of your size.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

Dungeness said:


> Right, it is not 1962 any more. Now China is 5 times of your size.



Still unable to do anything other than 'warning'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dungeness

gslv mk3 said:


> Still unable to do anything other than 'warning'.



Is this the only thing you can come up with over and over again?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

Actually India has shown a mirror to China who is the real boss in Asia. 
The kick of Indian troops still paining China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

*China and India torn between silk roads and cocked guns*

* The current stand-off at Doklam, or Donglang, is little more than a sideshow in the bigger picture as South Asia's tectonic plates shift in a direction that makes New Delhi's resistance to China's Belt and Road Initiative (BRI) look increasingly futile *


By Pepe Escobar July 25, 2017 5:38 PM


*There’s also that pesky geopolitical open secret – that Pakistan constitutes a de facto Great Wall blocking India’s land route to the West and its expansion across Central Asia. New Delhi is trying to circumvent these facts on the ground by all means available.

Note: this is the clincher - indians are cursing their British lord forever - offcourse in murmur.*

New Delhi’s multiple strategies, so far, have yielded more rhetoric than action. Soon it may all come down to “if you can’t beat them, join them.” The ball is in the Hindu nationalist court.

http://www.atimes.com/article/china-india-torn-silk-roads-cocked-guns/


----------



## UKBengali

FULL_METAL said:


> Listen lungi, you can cheerlead to your hearts content but there won't be any war, Chinese are too smart to risk an economic slowdown to satisfy you clowns.



There probably will not be any war as India will back down since China will annihilate India otherwise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skull and Bones

Ok!


----------



## phancong

UKBengali said:


> LOL.
> 
> 1. India does not have enough missiles or power of nuclear warheads to cause any more than some destruction to some cities.
> 
> 2. Most of the Indian missiles will be intercepted by Chinese ABM systems.
> 
> 3. Chinese hydrogen bombs will utterly destroy India.
> 
> China has many reasons to avoid war and most are not even to do with India.


Waste time and energy to chest thumping with Indian, war haven't start but China did move troops and military into position if and when war break out. We all will find out in the coming month.


----------



## Avicenna

Hopefully no war.


----------



## Zsari

UKBengali said:


> I think it is time that China carries out a few air strikes on the Indian positions and then advise them to withdraw or face a full assault.



China needs to consider the overall strategic balance where a defeated India will fall fully into US's sphere. Unlike 1962 where US and USSR was counterbalancing each other and offer India the room to maneuver, today the same outcome will invariably strengthen US hand, which would be more important to China than the dispute itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## UKBengali

Zsari said:


> China needs to consider the overall strategic balance where a defeated India will fall fully into US's sphere. Unlike 1962 where US and USSR was counterbalancing each other and offer India the room to maneuver, today the same outcome will invariably strengthen US hand, which would be more important to China than the dispute itself.



That is probably why China has not yet attacked India. These deluded Indians think it is because they can put up any kind of fight against the PLA. China is many many times more powerful than India.

My comment was more at the senseless and endless Chinese warnings which is only just emboldening India.

I think that China in the end will not allow India to get away with this, and will either initimate or force India out of the area. Too much Chinese prestige is at stake here, and if it means that India falls fully into US's lap then so be it. The US will not start giving billions of dollars of free weapons to India every year and remember that the US will keep the most hi-tech weapons out of India's hands as they could not trust them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## American Pakistani

Zsari said:


> China needs to consider the overall strategic balance where a defeated India will fall fully into US's sphere. Unlike 1962 where US and USSR was counterbalancing each other and offer India the room to maneuver, today the same outcome will invariably strengthen US hand, which would be more important to China than the dispute itself.



China needs to thrash indian military to a level where Bangladesh or SriLanka look more stronger. After which China can concentrate in South China Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daghalodi

I hope sanity prevails and both india and china can sort this out without conflict


----------



## SingaporeGuy

heard that india have mined the area
And new bunkers are built according to business insider.

wow, what a way to provoke

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rollno21

SingaporeGuy said:


> heard that india have mined the area
> And new bunkers are built according to business insider.
> 
> wow, what a way to provoke


Did that provoke China ,good to know that . people started saying china dsnt get provoked when it's dealing with India


----------



## Dungeness

gslv mk3 said:


> That's what I have to ask CCP propaganda wing...



The problem is last time China gave India warnings for 3 and a half years before they took real action, then Indians spent next 55 years bixching about the "*surprise attack*", "*backstabbing*", etc. 


Chinese just want to make sure you guys get the message this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## third eye

wanglaokan said:


> We are free to build road within our territory, why not?





snow lake said:


> and its none of your business what china does on its side of the border.





Han Warrior said:


> Imagine this, when winter comes, your troops are supplied by a mountain pass, you see those mini excavators, those are the only equipment going over. China has class 40 roads supplying alottttttttttt of stuff.



Replies along expected lines.

A minor irritant is that it's not Chinese territory. Far too long has China pushed smaller nation around it's periphery.. South China sea, East China Sea, Vietnam.

Now, as per the Chinese Indian troops are inside so called Chinese territory for over a month , all we get to see are warnings. 

As the Chinese said recently to Japs.." get used to it ".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

third eye said:


> Replies along expected lines.
> 
> A minor irritant is that it's not Chinese territory. Far too long has China pushed smaller nation around it's periphery.. South China sea, East China Sea, Vietnam.
> 
> Now, as per the Chinese Indian troops are inside so called Chinese territory for over a month , all we get to see are warnings.
> 
> As the Chinese said recently to Japs.." get used to it ".


And all we get are birthday wishes plus visits and banners.. How are we supposed to attack cute lil Indians?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imad.Khan

I don't think Indians should be urging the Chinese to attack, that chicken neck will cause Indians alot of grief.


----------



## xunzi

India is losing badly through international eyes. Chinese had been very patient, only giving out warning before it's too late. Meanwhile everybody can see the Indian is daring and wanting China to attack. They are clearly provoking and seeking to fight a war. I have no idea why the Indian logic think war is a good solution for their country. Perhaps, knowing the impending issue with young Indian losing job because of Trump visa restriction, so they decide to divert the attention away to war?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## manlion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889889238266724352


----------



## salimpheku

Imad.Khan said:


> I don't think Indians should be urging the Chinese to attack, that chicken neck will cause Indians alot of grief.



The actual chicken neck is Tibet.
You lot are confusing India-China border with India-Pakistan border.
Border between us has thousands of KM's of plains where as China would not be able to get a tank near the Chicken neck. Wonder how they plan to attack India at the chicken neck without being able to get any of their artillery near there!


----------



## Han Patriot

salimpheku said:


> The actual chicken neck is Tibet.
> You lot are confusing India-China border with India-Pakistan border.
> Border between us has thousands of KM's of plains where as China would not be able to get a tank near the Chicken neck. Wonder how they plan to attack India at the chicken neck without being able to get any of their artillery near there!


Damn, sometimes I am really amazed by the Indian logic.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Han Patriot

SingaporeGuy said:


> heard that india have mined the area
> And new bunkers are built according to business insider.
> 
> wow, what a way to provoke


These idiots provoke others and then expect others to roll down the plateau to invade them? We are just going to blast them off Doklam and then fortify that area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salimpheku

xunzi said:


> India is losing badly through international eyes



The only country babbling like a mad emperor is China.
India is not threatening ten times a day, it's China that's doing it.

Right now China stands like a Naked emperor in front of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rollno21

American Pakistani said:


> China needs to thrash indian military to a level where Bangladesh or SriLanka look more stronger. After which China can concentrate in South China Sea.


You seriously believe it's possible or you typed it because you wish it could happen.


----------



## karl wang

salimpheku said:


> The only country babbling like a mad emperor is China.
> India is not threatening ten times a day, it's China that's doing it.
> 
> Right now China stands like a Naked emperor in front of the world.


 Please use your brain. China won't take India's pace. We are deploying the troops and prepareing the war now. In 1962, we take more than 2 years to prepare for that "lowintensity warfare". And we need a right time the start it.
And who knows, maybe the two country can find a diplomatic solution during the time.
It seems you guys are eager to fight with a 5x country, quite funny, right.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## third eye

Han Warrior said:


> And all we get are birthday wishes plus visits and banners.. How are we supposed to attack cute lil Indians?


In India we greet everyone & anyone when there is an occasion to rejoice.

What was the issue before the birthday ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

third eye said:


> In India we greet everyone & anyone when there is an occasion to rejoice.
> 
> What was the issue before the birthday ?


Didn't see you greeting Xi last year tho....LOL. This Modi is a clown, selfie freak and instagram/weibo freak.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## third eye

Han Warrior said:


> Didn't see you greeting Xi last year tho....LOL. This Modi is a clown, selfie freak and instagram/weibo freak.


Once again, what was the issue before the birthday ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

third eye said:


> Once again, what was the issue before the birthday ?


3000 soldiers facing each other and China threatening war, your PM send a birthday wish. So cute...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## third eye

Han Warrior said:


> 3000 soldiers facing each other and China threatening war, your PM send a birthday wish. So cute...


For the third time, what was the issue before the birthday ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

third eye said:


> For the third time, what was the issue before the birthday ?


I just answered you. Before his bday wish, there was a military stand off crisis, which is still ongoing now.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## third eye

Han Warrior said:


> I just answered you. Before his bday wish, there was a military stand off crisis, which is still ongoing now.


That's just the point.

Chinese & Pak posters who make snide remarks on intrusions in India are conspicuous by their silence on this incident .


----------



## Han Patriot

third eye said:


> That's just the point.
> 
> Chinese & Pak posters who make snide remarks on intrusions in India are conspicuous by their silence on this incident .


Seriously, you don't make any sense. You seem oblivious to the fact that your PM is acting like a clown. You already use 4 begging trips to delay Chinese attacks. Once this last trip is over, and you are still not withdrawing, it is war.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jackdaws

Realtalk108 said:


> तेरा फ्लैग देखकर मुझे वि रोना आ रहा हैं.
> 
> India elected Aurangjib? "After 1857, political reforms in India began and Indians started having a say in political affairs" - Did you get this info out of your ***? The first time Britain started limited election in India was in 1909 with Morley-Minto reforms. Apna history abcd pata nehi chale chin ko bhasan dene.



Lol. This is what happens when you use Google Translate. 

Haha, Aurangzeb was around in 1857? Wtf is Aurangjib?

Now, go read the Government of India 1858 Act. Lol, did you think the 1909 reforms happened overnight? A Communist's grasp of reforms in civilized societies.


----------



## third eye

Han Warrior said:


> Seriously, you don't make any sense. You seem oblivious to the fact that your PM is acting like a clown. You already use 4 begging trips to delay Chinese attacks. Once this last trip is over, and you are still not withdrawing, it is war.


Obviously you are unaware of realities, the visit of the NSA is pre scheduled so nothing new.

Where is the begging ?


----------



## salimpheku

Han Warrior said:


> Damn, sometimes I am really amazed by the Indian logic.



That's Xi level of logic.


----------



## 帅的一匹

third eye said:


> Obviously you are unaware of realities, the visit of the NSA is pre scheduled so nothing new.
> 
> Where is the begging ?


Ajit doval shall be arrested and put to death sentence as he was a spy in the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Incog_nito

Every wise person in Pakistan and even in West are saying that we may possibly see a war between India and China soon. In Pakistan, there are Military strategist talking about, "Pakistan must enforce security along side it's Western Borders" in order to protect against any Indian retaliation.

Every body in the world know - Pakistan is not in a mood to go for a war with India at all.


----------



## rustom

wanglaokan said:


> Ajit doval shall be arrested and put to death sentence as he was a spy in the past.


You were born moron or became moron recently?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

wanglaokan said:


> Ajit doval shall be arrested and put to death sentence as he was a spy in the past.


Shall be ?

Who shall do this ?

Often it's better to remain silent when there is nothing worthwhile to add.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

third eye said:


> Shall be ?
> 
> Who shall do this ?
> 
> Often it's better to remain silent when there is nothing worthwhile to add.


And he is the main plotter of the Doklang invasion, he is a warmonger.

And he pretends to be a saint visiting China.

BJP is a notorious roguery, and will be kicked out of power after defeat by a China.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 21stCentury

The OBOR (one belt one road; silk route 2.0) will grant Bhutan INDEPENDENCE from Indian imperialism. Currently as of 2017, India maintain hegemonic dictatorial controls over Bhutan. Bhutan's foreign policy is controlled by India. Imagine if you are a sovereign state (Bhutan), but wait, you are not allowed to have any foreign diplomatic relations with any country in the world without the approval and permission of a 3rd party (India). This is the reality of Bhutan right now. 

India wants to maintain its imperialist grip on tiny Bhutan (India wants to swallow Bhutan up like Sikkim and Goa). Knowing India's true intentions here, it is now absolutely necessary to help Bhutan be free from Indian control. Whenever you see articles stating "India and Bhutan oppose/reject" no-its just India. Bhutan is being manipulated right now.

I never support war and violence, but India can not be allowed to control Bhutan like a imperialist bully. Some people say China PLA have no modern combat experience, well this would be the perfect opportunity to gain some and also test out all the new hi-tech toys on live targets. India is by no means a small or 'weak' country, so no one can complain about China bullying India. India is about to get a reality check.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## B2B

wanglaokan said:


> Ajit doval shall be arrested and put to death sentence as he was a spy in the past.




You sure about that
So what's the bet if he returns alive to India ?

Would you stop posting in standoff threads ?
Let's see the Chinese commitment


----------



## Brainsucker

@Deino, @Shotgunner51, please. There are too many China vs India standoff threads in this forum. Please merge them all into one. I think we need to know about what happen there, but I'm sure that we don't need to see Indian and Chinese fanboys fight in here and there without ending in here.

It's already become annoying looking at their never ending mouth fights in PDF. Specially about this standoff topic.


----------



## Counterpunch

Sliver said:


> it will also have an effect on economies dependent on China - a la CPEC. you (Pakistan) should be figuring out diplomatic ways to stop a war from starting as Chinese economy - if affected by war in a big way - will also effect Pakistan's future through CPEC.


Yes - indeed. i.e. if there is a full blown war. In case of limited war, which is more likely, the impact will not be much

As for Pakistan figuring our a diplomatic way to stop the duel - Pakistan might actually want it to happen on a limited scale for order to return in the region clear of meddling of other geographies. If China wins subcontinent will be back to square one. If India wins China will ever be so itchy to return the favor and the Sino-Indian border will never be same peaceful again. So trust me, India indeed has gotten itself into a tricky mess

Overall, I do hope saner heads prevail all over the subcontinent and try and milk the synergies. This region does not deserve to lag so behind the US and EU


----------



## 帅的一匹

B2B said:


> You sure about that
> So what's the bet if he returns alive to India ?
> 
> Would you stop posting in standoff threads ?
> Let's see the Chinese commitment


Ajit Doval is a spy under diplomat's cover.



21stCentury said:


> The OBOR (one belt one road; silk route 2.0) will grant Bhutan INDEPENDENCE from Indian imperialism. Currently as of 2017, India maintain hegemonic dictatorial controls over Bhutan. Bhutan's foreign policy is controlled by India. Imagine if you are a sovereign state (Bhutan), but wait, you are not allowed to have any foreign diplomatic relations with any country in the world without the approval and permission of a 3rd party (India). This is the reality of Bhutan right now.
> 
> India wants to maintain its imperialist grip on tiny Bhutan (India wants to swallow Bhutan up like Sikkim and Goa). Knowing India's true intentions here, it is now absolutely necessary to help Bhutan be free from Indian control. Whenever you see articles stating "India and Bhutan oppose/reject" no-its just India. Bhutan is being manipulated right now.
> 
> I never support war and violence, but India can not be allowed to control Bhutan like a imperialist bully. Some people say China PLA have no modern combat experience, well this would be the perfect opportunity to gain some and also test out all the new hi-tech toys on live targets. India is by no means a small or 'weak' country, so no one can complain about China bullying India. India is about to get a reality check.


And they keep saying they love Bhtan and provide protection. If China doesn't beat India, the justice cant be served. Three worlds to describe Barat:
1: Dirty
2. Aviricious
3. Lier

Oops, I forget the most important word for Them: Stupid.

Just image the result of war with China! 200 thousands Barat soldiers with average IQ below 85, is it a wonder？ aviricious while retarded, and will play victim after defeat like 1962. They even lie to themself that they are stronger than China......

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## third eye

wanglaokan said:


> And he is the main plotter of the Doklang invasion, he is a warmonger.
> 
> And he pretends to be a saint visiting China.
> 
> BJP is a notorious roguery, and will be kicked out of power after defeat by a China.


Sounds typical propoganda stuff , straight from the red book.


----------



## 帅的一匹

India is a miracle.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

Dungeness said:


> The problem is last time China gave India warnings for 3 and a half years before they took real action, then Indians spent next 55 years bixching about the "*surprise attack*", "*backstabbing*", etc.
> 
> Chinese just want to make sure you guys get the message this time.



Yawn....more hot air, less action.

Any more 'warnings' ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paludism

rustom said:


> Split India how? Is it as easy as cutting ur dick?


If this post is allowed... I don't see why I can't post worse. 
@waz


----------



## HariPrasad

Can anybody imagine what shall be the next warning of china to India? Every time I guess that stock of chinese warning has dried up but they every time come up with new innovative warning. What shall be the warning of today evening? Can anybody imagine?


----------



## manlion

wanglaokan said:


> India is a miracle.



its time span is coming to an end

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Realtalk108

Abe retard....tu iss forum mein 2010 se haag raha hain, 'Air Commodore" bhi ban gaya, aab to haagna bandh kar.

Tujhe pata bhi hain 1858 mein kya change hua tha? Control went from the Company to the British government.

I will ask you again. Was Auranjib or Queen Victoria elected by Indians?


----------



## ThinkLogically

A warning a day
keeps the chinese away

Only thing is that the chinese are the ones that are warning...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paludism

ThinkLogically said:


> A warning a day
> keeps the chinese away
> 
> Only thing is that the chinese are the ones that are warning...


Read post #58


----------



## ThinkLogically

jase said:


> Read post #58


Read post #57


----------



## hans

Actually China warn India a lot of times before beating it in 1962...
But nobody took it real..



HariPrasad said:


> Can anybody imagine what shall be the next warning of china to India? Every time I guess that stock of chinese warning has dried up but they every time come up with new innovative warning. What shall be the warning of today evening? Can anybody imagine?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ThinkLogically

Counterpunch said:


> I remember some foreign media person asking a PA Colonel in Siachen about the reason he is fighting on such a mass of ice and rocks and the Colonel replied "This is our piece of land and it is the reason enough to fight for it"
> 
> *However, cannot comment on Chinese restraint. Overall it is good for the world's peace.* Those who think India is all powerful to even take on China without a fuss are grossly mistaken. This will be a crushing blow to both the economies, more so to the Indians. So, let's hope there is no war. At least not for now
> 
> If at all there is, I hope the guys sounding all macho here stay around for a conversation



You Pakistanis lost my respect because of this. If India had exercised restraint what word's would you have used.

If India does it is cowardice but if China does it is for world's peace.

At least you guys would have revenged the incident via a ISPR release and a tweet but these chinese are not even doing that except daily warnings.


----------



## manlion

gslv mk3 said:


> False flagger* sucking up to his real master*s


 sucking up like this ? 

*Amid Doklam row, PM Modi sends birthday wishes to Xi Jinping, Li Keqiang*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## unbiasedopinion

UKBengali said:


> LOL.
> 
> 1. India does not have enough missiles or power of nuclear warheads to cause any more than some destruction to some cities.
> 
> 2. Most of the Indian missiles will be intercepted by Chinese ABM systems.
> 
> 3. Chinese hydrogen bombs will utterly destroy India.
> 
> China has many reasons to avoid war and most are not even to do with India.


What will happen to Bangladesh? drinking nuclear contaminated water for padma and Brahmaputra? Oh I remember not Brahmputra, its water will be stopped soon by chinese.


----------



## salimpheku

manlion said:


> sucking up like this ?
> 
> *Amid Doklam row, PM Modi sends birthday wishes to Xi Jinping, Li Keqiang*



Was your leader Xi sucking up to Modi when he ran to meet Modi at Brics summit?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## desimorty

> I think these warnings from China are getting funny now.
> Both sides should talk it out and get done with this drama.
> China is loosing credibility by hurling empty threats daily.Such loose threats only increase the enemy's confidence to the point that the enemy is sure that you lack the political clout and military might to go ahead with the offensive.
> India vs Pakistan scenario is the perfect example of this where Pakistan's confidence to challenge India has grown manifolds in the wake of countless empty threats from India..


The Indians and Pakistanis don't have policy of saving face, especially India. India can look as loser to Pakistani audience as long as its goals are met. Same with Pakistan on occasion although for moral support, Pakistan army pushes in an extraordinary amount of propaganda where ever possible to get political support in the country. The Indian army is submissive to its politicians unlike Pakistan so Indian politicians will make tall claims and ridiculous statements. CCP/PLA go hand in hand. Top tier ranking generals are civilians in PLA uniform with only 2 guys CCP at the top. Everything said and done, is thoroughly planned out. What India and Pakistan do at the border is not a result of politicians per say but middle men in Pak army who are not on the same page as civilians authority on the Kashmir front. The politicians in Pak also risk their career on Kashmir and for the most their life and safety of their families. Its a golden goose which has comeback to haunt Pakistani politicians because they can not undo so easily, what was easy to do. We see this with the war on terrorism. Coming back to your point, Yes China looks weak if their media, and foreign ministry keeps saying this. But the Indians know the CCP better than Americans do. India is willing to look like the loser so long as their original objective is completed. The Indian Army is a sacrifice, has always been, because they answer to the Parliament not to a political party or foreign bank accounts.


----------



## Jackdaws

Sliver said:


> winter is coming India.
> 
> sorry couldnt let the moment go


Shame that we face Ramsay Bolton, while Bolton's Reek cheers on from the sidelines.



21stCentury said:


> The OBOR (one belt one road; silk route 2.0) will grant Bhutan INDEPENDENCE from Indian imperialism. Currently as of 2017, India maintain hegemonic dictatorial controls over Bhutan. Bhutan's foreign policy is controlled by India. Imagine if you are a sovereign state (Bhutan), but wait, you are not allowed to have any foreign diplomatic relations with any country in the world without the approval and permission of a 3rd party (India). This is the reality of Bhutan right now.
> 
> India wants to maintain its imperialist grip on tiny Bhutan (India wants to swallow Bhutan up like Sikkim and Goa). Knowing India's true intentions here, it is now absolutely necessary to help Bhutan be free from Indian control. Whenever you see articles stating "India and Bhutan oppose/reject" no-its just India. Bhutan is being manipulated right now.
> 
> I never support war and violence, but India can not be allowed to control Bhutan like a imperialist bully. Some people say China PLA have no modern combat experience, well this would be the perfect opportunity to gain some and also test out all the new hi-tech toys on live targets. India is by no means a small or 'weak' country, so no one can complain about China bullying India. India is about to get a reality check.


Sounds like they have a better deal than Tibet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

manlion said:


> sucking up like this ?
> 
> *Amid Doklam row, PM Modi sends birthday wishes to Xi Jinping, Li Keqiang*



Nothing better can be expected from an imposter...

*‘Open to talks but won’t quit Doklam’*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> This man is not good for enemy's health. Be friend with him if really want to have a good sleep in night.
> View attachment 413907


An ignorant man who is good at play populism and leading India into a n expected devastation.



AUSTERLITZ said:


> India has security pact with Bhutan.Since then.China showed its true calibre in this standoff, over a month of childish whining and zero balls to do what they threaten.All their respect evaporated.Earlier i used to post energetically in these chinese warning threads,even a week ago.Now i can't even be bothered.Whats the point?Everyone knows china is just all talk,no action.Wake us up when PLA moves 10 divisions into tibet.If China had the capability to attack it would attack without warning,like it did in 1962.Promising peace even in early september when chinese PM visited delhi and then attacking from 20th sept onwards.When they can't bite,they can only bark.A barking paper dragon is only amusing for so long.


You guys have no vision, just a bunch of street rogues feel complacent for some small gain. You will lose 10 times than what you have gained by phucking with China. If you want to run a arm race with China, suit yourself. I don't know whether your pocket is deep enough to handle it.

No NSG memberships or Permanent membership of UNSC for you, unless you can defeat China.

Let us see how long will Modi government insist. He won't be long.

India will have to live China's shadow, only we can contain from doing bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## war&peace

Let the actions speak louder words


----------



## CAD

India repeats mistakes of 1962 with continued violation of China's sovereignty, I mean India is emphasized that India is echoing events of 1962 with continued violation of China's sovereignty. Beijing's historical claim dates back to the Convention between Great Britain and China relating to Sikkim and Tibet (1890), an agreement that has been repeatedly reconfirmed under a UN Charter, in writing, by successive Indian governments. But despite the treaty, Indian has continued its aggressive and dangerous stance toward China and enacted the false notion that their presence inside China's border is at the request of Bhutan. However, since 1980, China and Bhutan have held 24 separate border negotiations. Although a boundary has not officially been demarcated, both countries have a clear consensus on the practical condition of the border line. Despite the growing risk to their sovereignty, Chinese forces in the years prior to 1962 did not engage in conflict with the Indian side. China instead issued a series of warnings and urged India to hold negotiations.

These Indians who simply calls Chinese warnings and nothing else should remind back in 1962, Those warnings became more and more explicit but constantly ignored until October 1962, the Chinese at last met this constant Indian military pressure with an overwhelming, crushing counterattack. the devastating battle was a humiliation for India's political class and viewed by the Indian government as a stark warning by China.

*The Henderson-Brooks Report, which was the Indian Army's own account of the events of the war, makes quite clear the truth ... that it was Indian provocations that brought about a forewarned Chinese counterattack.*

And today is the same case where Indians calling some people as cheerleaders and calling Chinese warnings as bluffs, but back in 1962 worse and humiliated crushing defeat of India at the hands of China they brought a Chinese counter attack upon themselves by their own wrong-headed border policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dungeness

SrNair said:


> *Another warning from the same 50 cent army.*
> 
> 
> 
> So far we are the one that hear same warning again and again



As an elite member, you should have known calling others 50 cent army without any proof is a personal insult. 

I don't understand why Indian members here chanting "warnings, warnings" with such an enthusiasm, as if you were eager to see the dead bodies of your front soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## third eye

Han Warrior said:


> This is what we call indirect begging. You see any Chini ministers going to Delhi?



Why are u guys so lost ?

Doval is going for a BRICS NSAs meet.


----------



## SrNair

Dungeness said:


> As an elite member, you should have known calling others 50 cent army without any proof is a personal insult.
> 
> I don't understand why Indian members here chanting "warnings, warnings" with such an enthusiasm, as if you were eager to see the dead bodies of your front soldiers.



All we are trying to explain is that say something that you can implement in ground or at least a warning in a week for sake of less boredom and embarrassment for Chinese.
In here it is just empty vessel.


----------



## Dungeness

SrNair said:


> All we are trying to explain is that say something that you can implement in ground or at least a warning in a week for sake of less boredom and embarrassment for Chinese.
> In here it is just empty vessel.



We do not want to see blood shed, either from Chinese or from Indians, and that is why China has been very restraint in advocating military solution. But it seems you guys take China's restraint as a sign of weakness, and resort to none stop taunting.

It seems quite odd that the winner of last war trying to avoid blood shed, but the loser is asking for more. Just exactly from where you guys found this level of cockiness?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## manlion

third eye said:


> Why are u guys so lost ?
> 
> Doval is going for a BRICS NSAs meet.



*Ajit Doval to explore ways to end border standoff ahead of PM's visit*
Dipanjan Roy Chaudhury| ET Bureau | Updated: Jul 26, 2017, 09:23 AM IST

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SrNair

Dungeness said:


> We do not want to see blood shed, either from Chinese or from Indians, and that is why China has been very restraint in advocating military solution. But it seems you guys take China's restraint as a sign of weakness, and resort to none stop taunting.
> 
> It seems quite odd that the winner of last war trying to avoid blood shed, but the loser is asking for more. Just exactly from where you guys found this level of cockiness?



Then donot churn out daily boring warnings .Chinese would have been like to see bloodshed if it was a sure winning war .
But you are not .

Winner of last war was us in 1967 and we also asking negotiation not a war


----------



## ashok mourya

wanglaokan said:


> An ignorant man who is good at play populism and leading India into a n expected devastation.
> 
> 
> You guys have no vision, just a bunch of street rogues feel complacent for some small gain. You will lose 10 times than what you have gained by phucking with China. If you want to run a arm race with China, suit yourself. I don't know whether your pocket is deep enough to handle it.
> 
> No NSG memberships or Permanent membership of UNSC for you, unless you can defeat China.
> 
> Let us see how long will Modi government insist. He won't be long.
> 
> India will have to live China's shadow, only we can contain from doing bad.


Read history.India is the country which proposed permanent seat for china UN.


----------



## Paludism

Dungeness said:


> As an elite member, you should have known calling others 50 cent army without any proof is a personal insult.
> 
> I don't understand why Indian members here chanting "warnings, warnings" with such an enthusiasm, as if you were eager to see the dead bodies of your front soldiers.


He was offended when I asked him what does "Nangi Bhooki Indians" mean. 
So its okay for an elite member to call us 50 cents? 
@PaklovesTurkiye

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

jase said:


> He was offended when I asked him what does "Nangi Bhooki Indians" mean.
> So its okay for an elite member to call us 50 cents?
> @PaklovesTurkiye



It is hypocrisy, nothing else...

Pakistan stands with China 

Please read a message that I am gonna paste on your wall regarding Hindi and Urdu...I copied it from comment section of that youtube video I showed to you...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nan Yang

India is so despicable. India is starting a war in Doklam to destroy everything China is trying to do. If a war breaks out and spread all along the Sino-Indo border it will mess up all the cooperation in SCO, the One Belt One Road, the AIIB Bank and BRICS.
China is so honorable and allow India into the SCO and even allow an Indian to in the board of Director and founding member of AIIB. Yet they are so willing to destroy it all. So despicable these people. They may not even care if they win or not they just want to pull China down into the same shit that they are in.

They are just a mole planted by US.
Running dogs !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

ashok mourya said:


> Read history.India is the country which proposed permanent seat for china UN.


Nehru was blinded by short term interests back stabbing China.

He was quite nice in the first beginning. But was enticed by the aspiration for lands and he forget where he is coming from. And the instigation from USA and Soviet played a major rule as well.

He failed to control his ambitions, and we had divergence in how to deal with Dalai Lama as well.

Nehru didn't like China recover Tibet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

wanglaokan said:


> And he is the main plotter of the Doklang invasion, he is a warmonger.
> 
> And he pretends to be a saint visiting China.
> 
> 
> 
> BJP is a notorious roguery, and will be kicked out of power after defeat by a China.


Catch him if you can or if you have ball.
Then next time let Xi visit India , we will throw him in Tihaar jail. And you really don't have any idea what Tihar jail is!!


----------



## 帅的一匹

The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> Catch him if you can or if you have ball.
> Then next time let Xi visit India , we will throw him in Tihaar jail. And you really don't have any idea what Tihar jail is!!


I think Xi won't step in that shithole again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

SrNair said:


> Then donot churn out daily boring warnings .Chinese would have been like to see bloodshed if it was a sure winning war .
> But you are not .
> 
> Winner of last war was us in 1967 and we also asking negotiation not a war



There is not 3rd party account about 1967 incident and China side has a totally different story, so let's just leave it. The outcome of 1962 border war well documented and recognized by the whole world, including Indian government. 

Thus far, the war has been fought on the media on both countries, and warnings are necessary steps to avoid further escalation. A wise man will try to sort out conflict with reasoning first, and hope other get the message. In a civilized world, the raw force is always the last resort. 

We are closely monitoring the tone of official statements, and looking for some particular phases. When the time comes, you will be posted.



CAD said:


> India repeats mistakes of 1962 with continued violation of China's sovereignty, I mean India is emphasized that India is echoing events of 1962 with continued violation of China's sovereignty. Beijing's historical claim dates back to the Convention between Great Britain and China relating to Sikkim and Tibet (1890), an agreement that has been repeatedly reconfirmed under a UN Charter, in writing, by successive Indian governments. But despite the treaty, Indian has continued its aggressive and dangerous stance toward China and enacted the false notion that their presence inside China's border is at the request of Bhutan. However, since 1980, China and Bhutan have held 24 separate border negotiations. Although a boundary has not officially been demarcated, both countries have a clear consensus on the practical condition of the border line. Despite the growing risk to their sovereignty, Chinese forces in the years prior to 1962 did not engage in conflict with the Indian side. China instead issued a series of warnings and urged India to hold negotiations.
> 
> These Indians who simply calls Chinese warnings and nothing else should remind back in 1962, Those warnings became more and more explicit but constantly ignored until October 1962, the Chinese at last met this constant Indian military pressure with an overwhelming, crushing counterattack. the devastating battle was a humiliation for India's political class and viewed by the Indian government as a stark warning by China.
> 
> *The Henderson-Brooks Report, which was the Indian Army's own account of the events of the war, makes quite clear the truth ... that it was Indian provocations that brought about a forewarned Chinese counterattack.*
> 
> And today is the same case where Indians calling some people as cheerleaders and calling Chinese warnings as bluffs, but back in 1962 worse and humiliated crushing defeat of India at the hands of China they brought a Chinese counter attack upon themselves by their own wrong-headed border policy.




One who is not capable of introspection is bound to repeat the same mistake.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

third eye said:


> Why are u guys so lost ?
> 
> Doval is going for a BRICS NSAs meet.


So what about the previous 3 meetings?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CAD




----------



## navtrek

wanglaokan said:


> We are free to build road within our territory,* why not?*



well because that territory is disputed.


----------



## DarX

navtrek said:


> well because that territory is disputed.



A huge portion of the North Eastern states of Hindustan are also disputed by the same parties. Why is India constructing projects over there?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

DarX said:


> A huge portion of the North Eastern states of Hindustan are also disputed by the same parties. Why is India constructing projects over there?


Maybe we should intervene on behalf of the NE ppl, they are oppressed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DarX

Han Warrior said:


> Maybe we should intervene on behalf of the NE ppl, they are oppressed.



Perhaps Pakistan should send its forces in on behalf of China. If India can do it at Bhutan's request, Pakistan should be allowed to occupy Assam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Ajit Doval to explore ways to end border standoff ahead of PM Narendra Modi's visit

Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

Apparently Modi is coming to a NSA meeting too....that's after wishing Xi Happy Bday! I thought this guy was the Indian hero riding a tiger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

jatt said:


> The Indians and Pakistanis don't have policy of saving face, especially India. India can look as loser to Pakistani audience as long as its goals are met. Same with Pakistan on occasion although for moral support, Pakistan army pushes in an extraordinary amount of propaganda where ever possible to get political support in the country. The Indian army is submissive to its politicians unlike Pakistan so Indian politicians will make tall claims and ridiculous statements. CCP/PLA go hand in hand. Top tier ranking generals are civilians in PLA uniform with only 2 guys CCP at the top. Everything said and done, is thoroughly planned out. What India and Pakistan do at the border is not a result of politicians per say but middle men in Pak army who are not on the same page as civilians authority on the Kashmir front. The politicians in Pak also risk their career on Kashmir and for the most their life and safety of their families. Its a golden goose which has comeback to haunt Pakistani politicians because they can not undo so easily, what was easy to do. We see this with the war on terrorism. Coming back to your point, Yes China looks weak if their media, and foreign ministry keeps saying this. But the Indians know the CCP better than Americans do. India is willing to look like the loser so long as their original objective is completed. The Indian Army is a sacrifice, has always been, because they answer to the Parliament not to a political party or foreign bank accounts.


Ajit Doval to explore ways to end border standoff ahead of PM Narendra Modi's visit

Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

Apparently Modi is coming to a NSA meeting too....that's after wishing Xi Happy Bday! I thought this guy was the Indian hero riding a tiger.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## desimorty

> Ajit Doval to explore ways to end border standoff ahead of PM Narendra Modi's visit
> 
> Read more at:
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst
> 
> Apparently Modi is coming to a NSA meeting too....that's after wishing Xi Happy Bday! I thought this guy was the Indian hero riding a tiger.


The Indians initiated something. Of course there going to play ball if they joined in on it. But that doesn't say anything about winnie the poo. What ever happens Xi may could afford to loose face but not the CCP in view of Chinese attention if there is on this situation. Modi can not afford to loose. Otherwise, he'll loose his job. Xi doesn't have replacement lined up nore does the CCP to another party.


----------



## Han Patriot

DarX said:


> Perhaps Pakistan should send its forces in on behalf of China. If India can do it at Bhutan's request, Pakistan should be allowed to occupy Assam.


Yes, taht's a good India, even Bangladesh can join in to help the oppressed Gorkhas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

dsr478 said:


> To be fair, IQ between 70-90 means you're just stupid, but not necessarily incompetent or retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> You're one to talk about propaganda. Where do you think Aryans came from again?


It's bit lower for a nation wanna be a super powa, agree?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Counterpunch

ThinkLogically said:


> You Pakistanis lost my respect because of this. If India had exercised restraint what word's would you have used.
> 
> If India does it is cowardice but if China does it is for world's peace.
> 
> At least you guys would have revenged the incident via a ISPR release and a tweet but these chinese are not even doing that except daily warnings.


We do not desire any respect from our enemy. Let us not even go there

But before shooting out on hypothetical scenarios do bring it up if India shows restraint and I do not appreciate that. On global stage it is an outright silliness to label it as cowardice even if it is coming from a country a quarter the size to ones, let alone from a military as well equipped and capable as Chinese

So, on the case in question; Chinese are to be appreciated if they are restraining despite being trespassed. And those who think it is their cowardice and not genuine restraint please reconsider or you might have to eat your words on the forum in not too distant a future from now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimur Khurram

wanglaokan said:


> It's bit lower for a nation wanna be a super powa, agree?



A bit is an understatement.

Especially for idiots like them who think they descend from deities. I'll give them one thing though, they've definitely inherited their deities looks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boxer_B

This logic of PLA and CCP restraint is all hot air. You seriously think Chinese wouldn't want to teach Indian army a lesson on limited scale / skirmish? They would pull the trigger within nanosecond if they can defeat or even defend Indian retaliation.

Fact of the matter is China can fire but it won't be able to withstand Indian army hammering after that. 80k plus troops in Mountain warfare raised by India in last 5 years. Not to mention, Indian soldiers aren't carrying 19th century Enfield rifles anymore.

The most important clue cheerleaders here forgot that India is no longer limited to defending border in case of war, rather it will launch invasion in Tibet and other Chinese sectors where India holds advantage.

Owing to mountain warfare, battle will be slow and will favor one sitting at the top.

China is not showing any restraint, it's just saving its face from humiliating retreat or stalemate in war. Neither its airforce nor navy can do much to assist PLA. Indian airforce and navy cannot defeat pla-af and pla-n but they can deny them dominating Indian skies and waters.


----------



## surya kiran

Warning number 1000000000000000. Yawn.


----------



## waz

rustom said:


> Split India how? Is it as easy as cutting ur dick?



You have serious issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

wanglaokan said:


> You guys have no vision, just a bunch of street rogues feel complacent for some small gain. You will lose 10 times than what you have gained by phucking with China. If you want to run a arm race with China, suit yourself. I don't know whether your pocket is deep enough to handle it.
> 
> No NSG memberships or Permanent membership of UNSC for you, unless you can defeat China.
> 
> Let us see how long will Modi government insist. He won't be long.
> 
> India will have to live China's shadow, only we can contain from doing bad.




In other words,now you have admitted china can't do anything militarily.Now looking at china's diplomatic leverage and financial strength.All military bravado evaporated,now talking about arms race rather than chinese attack on delhi, lol.Here are the facts -the chinese already obstruct us in regards to UNSC and NSG,so nothing new there at all.China has been shown its proper place in this standoff,completely humiliated.whining like a child with daily dozen threats while the world laughs at their impotence.

As for arms race -
1.We don't need to match china weapon for weapon.We have the himalayas and andaman.Ad our troops are battle hardened,yours are green.Our land capabilities will only grow,chinese military has already reached its peak on land it can only improve in navy and air.In navy and air you have to engage in arms race with huge economies such as USA and Japan.You improve those areas,and you have to downsize army,making you weaker vs India.It is China that will be caught in an arms race with 3 huge economies - USA,japan and India if it tries so.'Phuck' with India if you want encirclement,otherwise buzz off and mind your own business,we won't be enemies either.

The final fact is this - India will rise as a power in the coming 2-3 decades.It will not be a 'superpower',but a major power and the 3rd largest economy in the world.How much poverty there is doesn't change anything because with GDP growth,automatically our military budget will increase.

There is nothing china or anybody can do stop the rise of india.India and China are the 2 great civilizations of the East and always have been major concentrations of world economic power.A few hundred years of european imperialism and colonialism disrupted the pattern,that is now returning to its normal position.China rose first and faster,and now we are coming up.Even if we grow at a modest 5%(forget 7% - 10%) we will be a very powerful economy in 2 decades.China is living in a delusion if it thinks it can treat India like it treats vietnam or Philipines.We have the population and the market,we have the territory,we have the natural resources,we have the strategic location.We are inevitable.It is the logic of history.Deal with it.


----------



## eldamar

yayaya the more u emphasis what u you are, the more you are exactly the opposite of what u claim to be in reality. Bharatiya lying culture at work again.



> How much poverty there is doesn't change anything because with GDP growth,automatically our military budget will increase.



You are just like a planner is the Soviet Union. Perceving that military strength is the apex of everything at the cost of national and economical development. How are you gonna support your Defense industry with no solid ecnonomcial foundation to support them? That's the reason why the Soviet Union fell.

All Alpha nations in the world always take the long and tedious route for building that foundation first. The US and China are prime examples.

Havent even learn how to crawl, wanna keep talking about flying

''We will'
'We can'
'We shall'

The difference between India and the Soviet Union is while the latter indeed have advanced military industry, the former has virtually none. So India is worse than the Soviet Union- the former being the ultimate Omega of nations.

Plenty of talk, but no action. Dream of glory, but take no steps towards achieving that glory. No wonder no one looks up to Indians, cos Indians never have substance underneath to back up their statements.







Hence the saying that India is an open society with a closed mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## navtrek

DarX said:


> A huge portion of the North Eastern states of Hindustan are also disputed by the same parties. Why is India constructing projects over there?



I am sure China or even Pakistan would do the same if a third country would have done it in an area of their strategic interest.

e.g. SCS


----------



## DarX

navtrek said:


> I am sure China or even Pakistan would do the same if a third country would have done it in an area of their strategic interest.
> 
> e.g. SCS



Pathankot is of strategic interest to Pakistan. Should we occupy it and demand India to withdraw?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NALANDA

DarX said:


> Pathankot is of strategic interest to Pakistan. Should we occupy it and demand India to withdraw?



Dude, try understand issue before assuming anything. That place is a disputed place between China and Bhutan ( it is not China's land). There is an agreement between China and Bhutan that no changes will be done in that area till its is duly settled and WITH the concurrence of INDIA. It is not a hidden fact that India is responsible for security of Bhutan and also manages foreign affairs of Bhutan vis a vis China. Bhutan does not have any diplomatic relation with China. *Bhutan deals through India. Post China annexing Tibet, Bhutan and Sikkim would not deal with Communist Aggressor China. They are Buddhist people adn do not want any curbs in their practice the way China does in Tibet and Xinxiang.

Now think and analyze . Put your common sense. Its not difficult.*


----------



## DarX

NALANDA said:


> Dude, try understand issue before assuming anything. That place is a disputed place between China and Bhutan ( it is not China's land). There is an agreement between China and Bhutan that no changes will be done in that area till its is duly settled and WITH the concurrence of INDIA. It is not a hidden fact that India is responsible for security of Bhutan and also manages foreign affairs of Bhutan vis a vis China. Bhutan does not have any diplomatic relation with China. *Bhutan deals through India. Post China annexing Tibet, Bhutan and Sikkim would not deal with Communist Aggressor China. They are Buddhist people adn do not want any curbs in their practice the way China does in Tibet and Xinxiang.
> 
> Now think and analyze . Put your common sense. Its not difficult.*



Dude why are you acting so naive? Kashmir is a disputed land. Why is India actively suppressing the Kashmiri people and carrying on activities in spite of Pakistan's objections? By your logic, we can request China to occupy Kashmir. Considering the extremely poor voters turnout of Kashmir elections, the Hurriat can sign a deal with China and invite them to occupy Srinagar?

It is amazing how Indians try to justify their comically inept actions with weak arguments. The fact of the matter is that India has transgressed. Now it is finding it difficult to climb down. And we are enjoying the show.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 帅的一匹

NALANDA said:


> Dude, try understand issue before assuming anything. That place is a disputed place between China and Bhutan ( it is not China's land). There is an agreement between China and Bhutan that no changes will be done in that area till its is duly settled and WITH the concurrence of INDIA. It is not a hidden fact that India is responsible for security of Bhutan and also manages foreign affairs of Bhutan vis a vis China. Bhutan does not have any diplomatic relation with China. *Bhutan deals through India. Post China annexing Tibet, Bhutan and Sikkim would not deal with Communist Aggressor China. They are Buddhist people adn do not want any curbs in their practice the way China does in Tibet and Xinxiang.
> 
> Now think and analyze . Put your common sense. Its not difficult.*


Most of Chinese is Buddhists, and you are Hindu. They are better with China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nature is

navtrek said:


> I am sure China or even Pakistan would do the same if a third country would have done it in an area of their strategic interest.
> 
> e.g. SCS



No one country fully control SCS, it's a chain of uninhabited islands claimed many countries. Dolkam is different, it's under the jurisdiction of China, though Bhutan claims it. The situation is akin to India building road in Arunachal Pradesh (claimed by China) And China send troops to cause disruption. Or Chinese troops entered into India controlled Kashmir citing security concern.

You can't infringe into another country's jurisdiction simply due to your security concern, international laws would go hay wire if countries act this way. You can raise the issue diplomatically.

According to various analysts, Dolkam area has indeed been demarcated.
http://www.scmp.com/week-asia/geopo...elf-fine-mess-doklam-its-time-get-out-and-let

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

jatt said:


> The Indians initiated something. Of course there going to play ball if they joined in on it. But that doesn't say anything about winnie the poo. What ever happens Xi may could afford to loose face but not the CCP in view of Chinese attention if there is on this situation. Modi can not afford to loose. Otherwise, he'll loose his job. Xi doesn't have replacement lined up nore does the CCP to another party.


Huh? the one begging is India, the winnie here is Modi wishing Xi Hepi Birdday. LOL. Damn such a cute Hindu. Cannot afford to lose does not mean he will win OK, India had been losing since the 80s, the gap now is so huge, it's not funny anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

Han Warrior said:


> Huh? the one begging is India, the winnie here is Modi wishing Xi Hepi Birdday. LOL. Damn such a cute Hindu. Cannot afford to lose does not mean he will win OK, India had been losing since the 80s, the gap now is so huge, it's not funny anymore.


The most possible Scenario is confrontation going on, and bilateral relationship get worse.

China will also play its card.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Any progress?


----------



## Nan Yang

*AFTER ALL THAT EMBRACING, HAS US LEFT INDIA OUT IN THE COLD OVER STANDOFF WITH CHINA?*
India’s ‘natural ally’ has maintained a baffling silence on the Doklam dispute

BY SUMIT GANGULY

31 JUL 2017

For nearly two months, troops from the Indian Army and the People’s Liberation Army (PLA) have been deployed at close quarters on the Doklam plateau near the Sikkim-Bhutan-Tibet tri-junction. Amid much feverish commentary on the risks of a wider conflict, there has been a deafening silence on one critical issue – the role of the United States. Apart from one very anodyne – not to mention obvious – response from the US Department of State that India and China should seek ways to resolve the conflict peacefully, India’s supposed “natural ally” has said precious little.

For well over a decade, both Indian and American commentators and analysts have argued about the growing strategic convergence between India and the US. Though neither side has explicitly stated as much, it is tacitly understood that they share a common set of concerns about the rapid rise of China in Asia and its possible adverse consequences for regional order. This was first reflected in the US decision to consummate the US-India nuclear agreement during the second George W. Bush administration. Once in place, it led to the lifting of a raft of sanctions that the US and its allies had imposed on India.




A Chinese soldier, left, and Indian soldier repair a barbed wire fence at the Nathu La border crossing between India and China in India's northeastern Sikkim state. Photo: AFP

Subsequently, after an initial fitful outreach towards India on the part of the Obama administration, the US came to see India as a critical player in the US pivot or rebalancing strategy towards Asia. Obama’s secretary of defence Leon Panetta, while on a visit to India in 2012, even referred to the country as the linchpin of the strategy. Not a single Cabinet member of the last Indian government, several of whom harboured misgivings about too close a relationship the US, publicly took issue with this characterisation.

From 2014 until the end of the Obama administration in 2016, Indo-US relations continued its upward trajectory. Indeed the new government of Prime Minister Narendra Modi seemed to have even fewer inhibitions about pursuing strategic partnership with the US. Among other matters, it signed a version of an important logistics agreement that had been in abeyance for several years. At a more symbolic level, Modi broke with tradition and invited President Barack Obama as the chief guest to the Republic Day parade in New Delhi in January 2016.




Leon Panetta, US defence secretary under the Obama administration, said India was a linchpin to the nation’s Asia policy in 2012. Photo: AP

Given the evident bonhomie as well as the strategic convergence between the two countries, the apparent abnegation of involvement in the current border impasse on the part of the Trump administration at this pivotal moment in Sino-Indian relations appears downright baffling, even more so given that the administration has not relented on other issues involving China’s role in Asia. It has not, for example, eased off on the maritime discord with China in the South China Sea. On the contrary, its posture appears to have a distinct similarity to that the Obama administration had adopted. It has, despite otherwise cordial discussions with Xi Jinping , also continued to lean on Beijing to rein in North Korea’s nuclear and ballistic missile programmes.

*India’s China policy off target, says Modi’s Mandarin-speaking ‘guided missile’*
What then explains the seeming unwillingness of the administration to adopt a more clear-cut stance on an issue that seriously concerns the national security interests of a country with which it has had a growing strategic relationship? Given the paucity of public statements from the higher levels of the Trump administration, an answer needs to be constructed mostly on the basis of inference and attribution.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## StraightShooter

Nan Yang said:


> *AFTER ALL THAT EMBRACING, HAS US LEFT INDIA OUT IN THE COLD OVER STANDOFF WITH CHINA?*
> India’s ‘natural ally’ has maintained a baffling silence on the Doklam dispute
> 
> BY SUMIT GANGULY
> 
> 31 JUL 2017
> 
> For nearly two months, troops from the Indian Army and the People’s Liberation Army (PLA) have been deployed at close quarters on the Doklam plateau near the Sikkim-Bhutan-Tibet tri-junction. Amid much feverish commentary on the risks of a wider conflict, there has been a deafening silence on one critical issue – the role of the United States. Apart from one very anodyne – not to mention obvious – response from the US Department of State that India and China should seek ways to resolve the conflict peacefully, India’s supposed “natural ally” has said precious little.
> 
> For well over a decade, both Indian and American commentators and analysts have argued about the growing strategic convergence between India and the US. Though neither side has explicitly stated as much, it is tacitly understood that they share a common set of concerns about the rapid rise of China in Asia and its possible adverse consequences for regional order. This was first reflected in the US decision to consummate the US-India nuclear agreement during the second George W. Bush administration. Once in place, it led to the lifting of a raft of sanctions that the US and its allies had imposed on India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Chinese soldier, left, and Indian soldier repair a barbed wire fence at the Nathu La border crossing between India and China in India's northeastern Sikkim state. Photo: AFP
> 
> Subsequently, after an initial fitful outreach towards India on the part of the Obama administration, the US came to see India as a critical player in the US pivot or rebalancing strategy towards Asia. Obama’s secretary of defence Leon Panetta, while on a visit to India in 2012, even referred to the country as the linchpin of the strategy. Not a single Cabinet member of the last Indian government, several of whom harboured misgivings about too close a relationship the US, publicly took issue with this characterisation.
> 
> From 2014 until the end of the Obama administration in 2016, Indo-US relations continued its upward trajectory. Indeed the new government of Prime Minister Narendra Modi seemed to have even fewer inhibitions about pursuing strategic partnership with the US. Among other matters, it signed a version of an important logistics agreement that had been in abeyance for several years. At a more symbolic level, Modi broke with tradition and invited President Barack Obama as the chief guest to the Republic Day parade in New Delhi in January 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon Panetta, US defence secretary under the Obama administration, said India was a linchpin to the nation’s Asia policy in 2012. Photo: AP
> 
> Given the evident bonhomie as well as the strategic convergence between the two countries, the apparent abnegation of involvement in the current border impasse on the part of the Trump administration at this pivotal moment in Sino-Indian relations appears downright baffling, even more so given that the administration has not relented on other issues involving China’s role in Asia. It has not, for example, eased off on the maritime discord with China in the South China Sea. On the contrary, its posture appears to have a distinct similarity to that the Obama administration had adopted. It has, despite otherwise cordial discussions with Xi Jinping , also continued to lean on Beijing to rein in North Korea’s nuclear and ballistic missile programmes.
> 
> *India’s China policy off target, says Modi’s Mandarin-speaking ‘guided missile’*
> What then explains the seeming unwillingness of the administration to adopt a more clear-cut stance on an issue that seriously concerns the national security interests of a country with which it has had a growing strategic relationship? Given the paucity of public statements from the higher levels of the Trump administration, an answer needs to be constructed mostly on the basis of inference and attribution.




US & China are part of G2.

US needs China to counter Russia.

US needs Pakistan to counter India.

Why would US abandon either China or Pakistan?

Finally, it would be a gross miscalculation/misinterpretation by China if it thinks that India is countering China at doklam either to appease US or with the support of US.

India is doing what it is doing on its own strength and for its own interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

Now that India has accepted a position of subordination to America, it needs to understand that it doesn't get to question the boss. Know your place.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ito

India wanted no third party mediation on any stand off between India and China. China was the one which went to other countries to complain about India's intruding into Chinese 'territory'.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ito

Raphael said:


> Actually, Indian FM was exposed and caught begging her white masters for support, but she was rebuffed:
> 
> http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...on-australian-foreign-minister/1/1005546.html



Actually it is Australia that is looking up to India to take on China. 

By the way look at how many embassies China has contacted in last two month? Search on Google.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

ito said:


> By the way look at how many embassies China has contacted in last two month? Search on Google.


China's in contact with all kinds of countries on all kinds of issues. That's what being a player is about.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

ito said:


> Is your IQ low? Read it again...updating about something is not begging. After all Australia is India's ally.


I wouldn't bring up IQ if I were you. As for Australia being India's "ally," what's the mutual defense pact between Australia and India called? When was it signed? Where can I read it?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Raphael

ito said:


> Is your IQ low? Read it again...updating about something is not begging. After all Australia is India's ally.



Nowhere in this article does it say 'updating', because that's a term you fabricated. Instead it says 'India raised...'. India took the initiative to start begging, unprovoked, unsolicited, without any prompting from the other party. Only India could be so shameless.



ZeEa5KPul said:


> I wouldn't bring up IQ if I were you. As for Australia being India's "ally," what's the mutual defense pact between Australia and India called? When was it signed? Where can I read it?



India kicked Australia out of Malabar. Between that and Nepal and Bhutan, India has demonstrated a pattern of treacherous behavior towards its 'friends'. With friends like India, who needs enemies?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Han Patriot

ito said:


> Is your IQ low? Read it again...updating about something is not begging. After all Australia is India's ally.


Bro, it's pretty obvious China is the one who will prefer facing India alone and India is the one trying to get foreign help. If India faces China alone in a conventional war, India will be roasted chapati.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Daniel808

Poor India 

That's why they send their delegates to China.
To convince China, to give delhi face and don't attack indian poor army.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Silly Indians getting over excited by crumbs being being thrown at them by Anglo saxons. Their utility at best is of a lamb being send to cage of lion to see how lion would react, while the Anglo Saxons watch from distance.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gurjot.S

Taimoor Khan said:


> Silly Indians getting over excited by crumbs being being thrown at them by Anglo saxons. Their utility at best is of a lamb being send to cage of lion to see how lion would react, while the Anglo Saxons watch from distance.



Look who is talking ? a country who has been used by yanks,arabs and even chinese is talking about indians.
U.S has never helped india ever neither india expect from them. Dont get excited by some random article posted.

Btw earlier, you were calling india as puppet of U.S and india is standing against china with the back of U.S ?

Stance changed ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Gurjot.S said:


> Look who is talking ? a country who has been used by yanks,arabs and even chinese is talking about indians.
> U.S has never helped india ever neither india expect from them. Dont get excited by some random article posted.
> 
> Btw earlier, you were calling india as puppet of U.S and india is standing against china with the back of U.S ?
> 
> Stance changed ?




Nothing is change sunshine. 

You need to understand what I am saying. India is getting exited and doing silly things thinking American lead west will back you. This issue with China started right after Modi visit to America. 

As for Pakistan, Americans themselves call us ally from hell. Pakistan use and abuse dubious so called allies for its own interests. Always keep this in mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gurjot.S

Taimoor Khan said:


> Nothing is change sunshine.
> 
> You need to understand what I am saying. India is getting exited and doing silly things thinking American lead west will back you. This issue with China started right after Modi visit to America.
> 
> As for Pakistan, Americans themselves call us ally from hell. Pakistan use and abuse dubious so called allies for its own interests. Always keep this in mind.



What silly things ? We did as per agreement b/w india-bhutan. Modi's visit to U.S was fixed almost 1 year back.
if defending own territory is silly then what's next ? This is a issue at tri junction, there are 3 parties.

The fact is, the chinese have been doing this since last decade. They were used to during congress rule but they are now feeling opposition under modi. Chinese soliders visited Dokhlam many times but everytime they were sent back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gulli

We dont trust US we dont need US.


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Gurjot.S said:


> What silly things ? We did as per agreement b/w india-bhutan. Modi's visit to U.S was fixed almost 1 year back.
> if defending own territory is silly then what's next ? This is a issue at tri junction, there are 3 parties.
> 
> The fact is, the chinese have been doing this since last decade. They were used to during congress rule but they are now feeling opposition under modi. Chinese soliders visited Dokhlam many times but everytime they were sent back.



What a silly thing to say. You think agenda will be frozen a year before when the trip was announced? You think American will not tell Modi what to do as and when needed. Rest assured when America will tell India to take dump, India will oblige.

Reports are coming that Bhutan never asked for India to poke it's nose. The whole thing becomes funny when India is portraying that it is defending Bhutan yet Indian's own territory, around 2000 square km is swallowed by PLA in last decade. Clearly there is an American backed agenda which has gone horribly wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gurjot.S

Taimoor Khan said:


> What a silly thing to say. You think agenda will be frozen a year before when the trip was announced? You think American will not tell Modi what to do as and when needed. Rest assured when America will tell India to take dump, India will oblige.
> 
> Reports are coming that Bhutan never asked for India to poke it's nose. The whole thing becomes funny when India is portraying that it is defending Bhutan yet Indian's own territory, around 2000 square km is swallowed by PLA in last decade. Clearly there is an American backed agenda which has gone horribly wrong.



Wrong. There are few soldiers of india in bhutan and most of them are trainers to bhutanese army. As i said, Everytime chinese came earlier, they were sent back and even this time bhutan informed india. This time chinese came with their hardware to construct a road so india transferred their soldiers there.

Under congress rule, chinese did encroachment but under modi rule, they were sent back. U.S is no where here in game and they wont help india. Upto max, they may tell us chinese positions or logistics supply etc..nothing more ..


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

Can we add it in "warning list"??

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Gurjot.S

if you want war, bring it on. Totally fed up of your warnings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

ito said:


> Is your IQ low? Read it again...updating about something is not begging. After all Australia is India's ally.



In a one-to-one fight, China will stomp India without much trouble.

It is India who is desperate for support from Western nations, but they haven't even bothered to say anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## EpiiC

Gurjot.S said:


> if you want war, bring it on. Totally fed up of your warnings.


India to poor to go to war with China though..... plus you guys have nukes? so it will be conventional war only?


----------



## doe33

All this Chinese guy saying is withdraw or die.And the Indian general is too aged to even talk..


But for the point of discussion,

Chinese generals should do some ground work on Bhutan-India treaties before coming into discussion.Bhutan foreign policies & defense policies are controlled by India fully(As per treaties).All were peaceful till there was no construction happening. Even Chinese constitution is followed there although it is termed as disputed territory.Nobody bothered before.You are making roads on a disputed territory without Bhutan's conscience.Direct violation of China Bhutan 1998 agreement.This is very wrong.

Typical bully

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mentee

I believe, I heard the indian general saying " the bhootniz" @ 2:03 

@Hell hound @RealNapster @Well.wisher @The Sandman

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## navtrek

Offshore said:


> Look at the indian dude, he talking like an idiot and typical indian.. while in the Chinese side, we are very calm and compose.



That guy just made a fool out of himself.


----------



## DragonHunter

Where is Chinese Warning Ministry today?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

Press conference of the year has started


----------



## atya

Salman Zahidi said:


> Press conference of the year has started


What do you mean?


----------



## Suriya

Offshore said:


> yup, the indian is very wrong.
> the former general lucky he don't get heart attack.
> 
> 
> 
> we can start from putting all germany in chamber gas
> 
> oh, wait .. i forgot.. no need, you guys have already fucked big time, the middle east horde has arrived



Well i read comments of westerns made online on this China India dispute in last couple of month . They mostly come in two forms .

1. *In outright support of india. *

2. *Or* *Let them fight war so they kill each other and their huge population comes down.*

Chinese and indian large populations creates innate threats among Westerns as they are being forced to share limited resources of the earth with increasing prosperous china and India .

In their back of their mind , they know they can't hv Humvees and for four cars per each family , if Chinese and Indians too started to follow similar trend as earth does have enough fuel to sustain them.So they wont mind at all if India and China fight and kill each there by wiping put large chunk of their population.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaiind

new way of warning !! what is the total count of china warnings from its ministry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

Mufflerman said:


> Bengali dipshits from commie land activated


@UKBengali reported for personal attack on Bengali



Chinese-Dragon said:


> In a one-to-one fight, China will stomp India without much trouble.
> 
> It is India who is desperate for support from Western nations, but they haven't even bothered to say anything.


Can't blame the west. I do the same thing. West is probably still in shock Indians actually fell for a grade 3 ruse where the tough guy convinced a weakling to fight another tough guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## !eon

Offshore said:


> Look at the indian dude, he talking like an idiot and typical indian.. while in the Chinese side, we are very calm and compose.


Do you have link to whole program ?


----------



## Daniel808

Jlaw said:


> @UKBengali reported for personal attack on Bengali
> 
> 
> Can't blame the west. I do the same thing. West is probably still in shock Indians actually fell for a grade 3 ruse where the tough guy convinced a weakling to fight another tough guy.



Indian get dumped by daddy usa.
Pathetic Supa powans indian

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## !eon

StraightShooter said:


> US needs Pakistan to counter India.


Wrong 
US only need Pakistan for Afghanistan 



StraightShooter said:


> US needs China to counter Russia.


Do you really think China could be helpful against Russia ? 


Actually US need India to counter China


----------



## Taimoor Khan

You don't want war, get out of Bhutanese territory. Period.

Ice cold, chilly and to the point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

Taimoor Khan said:


> You don't want war, get out of Bhutanese territory. Period.
> 
> Ice cold, chilly and to the point.


Nice to have our Pak brother agree it is Bhutanese territory and not Chinese territory. SAARC power.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Jackdaws said:


> Nice to have our Pak brother agree it is Bhutanese territory and not Chinese territory. SAARC power.



You need to get out first before playing the SAARC card sunshine.


----------



## Jackdaws

Taimoor Khan said:


> You need to get out first before playing the SAARC card sunshine.


If the Bhutanese ask us to withdraw, I guess we will. But thanks for the support.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Johny D

look at the face of that chinese man...looks like he is feeling bad pain in his arse! lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Gurjot.S said:


> Wrong. There are few soldiers of india in bhutan and most of them are trainers to bhutanese army. As i said, Everytime chinese came earlier, they were sent back and even this time bhutan informed india. This time chinese came with their hardware to construct a road so india transferred their soldiers there.
> 
> Under congress rule, chinese did encroachment but under modi rule, they were sent back. U.S is no where here in game and they wont help india. Upto max, they may tell us chinese positions or logistics supply etc..nothing more ..



You are horribly misformed. Bhutan did not ask India to send it's army on its soil. It was negotiating with China on the issue as bilateral matter. 

It's hard for you to swallow that third world India cannot do anything on its own until it has got backing from powers to be. Just like you are in Afghanistan riding American shoulder. On this occasion India was given nudge to check the response and when shit hits the fan, India is left to fend for itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Jackdaws said:


> If the Bhutanese ask us to withdraw, I guess we will. But thanks for the support.



They didn't ask for you to be there at first place. So yea be good boys, get out before you are made to, as per Chinese colonel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mufflerman

Offshore said:


> Look at the indian dude, he talking like an idiot and typical indian.. while in the Chinese side, we are very calm and compose.


We have been seeing calm and composed on gobar times on a daily basis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Taimoor Khan said:


> You don't want war, get out of Bhutanese territory. Period.
> 
> Ice cold, chilly and to the point.


wow!!! it pleased you so much.....


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Guynextdoor2 said:


> wow!!! it pleased you so much.....



The anguish and pain that old fart Indian general was in was a treat to watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gulli

Quack Quack Dynasty at it again.


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Last few days have really exposed the penchant Chinese media/govt./PLA have for bluster. 

It's fun watching them whine and make a fool of themselves. 

This is the future superpower!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Papa Dragon

The Pakistani cheerleaders are having way too many orgasms these days over their master's warnings

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Taimoor Khan said:


> The anguish and pain that old fart Indian general was in was a treat to watch.



most Indian Generals look longingly at the world map as they age....


----------



## SarthakGanguly

PLA should now attack and salvage some reputation... this is embarrassing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paludism

Han Warrior said:


> Bro, it's pretty obvious China is the one who will prefer facing India alone and India is the one trying to get foreign help. If India faces China alone in a conventional war, India will be roasted chapati.


I found one more new term for the indians - "Alu Parota"


----------



## Gurjot.S

Taimoor Khan said:


> You are horribly misformed. Bhutan did not ask India to send it's army on its soil. It was negotiating with China on the issue as bilateral matter.
> 
> It's hard for you to swallow that third world India cannot do anything on its own until it has got backing from powers to be. Just like you are in Afghanistan riding American shoulder. On this occasion India was given nudge to check the response and when shit hits the fan, India is left to fend for itself.



Really ?

*Rising beyond minutiae, the gist of the current standoff is simple. It has been implicitly accepted by the Chinese as such and explicitly highlighted by the Indian foreign office and defence minister. Both sides seem to agree that the geographical locus of the dispute lies in a small sliver of land in the Doklam region, claimed both by China and Bhutan. (The settled Sikkim-Tibet border is a red herring.) Faced with Chinese road construction on territory it considers sovereign, the government of Bhutan allowed Indian troops present in the area in the Sikkim sector to resist this encroachment, triggering the ongoing stand-off.*

http://www.hindustantimes.com/analy...-its-allies/story-RNfcubBZB7omXp850w9A0N.html

*Bhutan will never go behind India's back. It has as much at risk from the Chinese incursion in Doklam plateau as India," a Bhutanese analyst said while requesting anonymity. 

"If Chinese troops claim the disputed area, including Doklam, they will be in control of the high mountain ridges. This will put our Haa, Paro and Thimphu valleys within China's artillery range," he said. Forward movement of Chinese troops will make them capable of cutting off the 165 km road from Thimphu, the c .. *

Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

Before calling some another nation 3rd world, just look at your self in mirror. A country which has been used and thrown by various powers. 

U.S itself cant control A-stan and how its is going to help india in A-stan ? No western power have influence over india and U.S is time tested when it comes to betrayal.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

You think so?US's role right now- call Pak PM and ask him to stay off Dhoklam...so shut out entire western front for china and made their threats of entering Kahsmir look like a joke. No matter what the Chinese are planning, Pak will never cross it's daddy America in any decision. @Taimoor Khan kitni badi badi batein karta hai. Tell me what will you do in the above scenario?



Han Warrior said:


> Bro, it's pretty obvious China is the one who will prefer facing India alone and India is the one trying to get foreign help. If India faces China alone in a conventional war, India will be roasted chapati.



The only 'friend' you have is North Korea. Even Pak and SL won't stand by you. Is it our fault that you're such a misfit in international affairs?



Chinese-Dragon said:


> In a one-to-one fight, China will stomp India without much trouble.
> 
> It is India who is desperate for support from Western nations, but they haven't even bothered to say anything.


No, china can't stomp anything and will bleed to death under all circumstances. You don't have it in you to defeat India.


----------



## SEAISI

Indians on this forum are like street thugs. They jump into a fight without thinking.

Chinese on the other hand are like assassins, they plan and wait for the right time to attack. And when they do, the street thugs won't even know what hit them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

Mentee said:


> I believe, I heard the indian general saying " the bhootniz" @ 2:03
> 
> @Hell hound @RealNapster @Well.wisher @The Sandman


 Yea he did said the bhootniz wth?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

We are small country, so we have to bear with India. I dont know why China does!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Offshore

The Sandman said:


> Yea he did said the bhootniz wth?



What bhoothiz means?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Offshore said:


> What bhoothiz means?


Well in urdu/hindi "bhootni" means female ghost it's a funny word people use here but that guy was saying "Bhutanese" it was his accent which sounded like he's saying "bhootniz".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salimpheku

Indian response.


----------



## friendly_troll96

Offshore said:


> Look at the indian dude, he talking like an idiot and typical indian.. while in the Chinese side, we are very calm and compose.


The Indian guy needs to clear his throat with:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Offshore

friendly_troll96 said:


> The Indian guy needs to clear his throat with:



I agree with you, that old man looks panic.. keep talking like a common thugs.




!eon said:


> Do you have link to whole program ?



I'm sorry I don't have.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kal Muah

SEAISI said:


> Indians on this forum are like street thugs. They jump into a fight without thinking.
> 
> Chinese on the other hand are like assassins, they plan and wait for the right time to attack. And when they do, the street thugs won't even know what hit them.


----------



## Stephen Cohen

SEAISI said:


> Indians on this forum are like street thugs. They jump into a fight without thinking.
> 
> Chinese on the other hand are like assassins, they plan and wait for the right time to attack. And when they do, the street thugs won't even know what hit them.



China has forgotten the art of War 

China has the ability BUT NOT the WILL to Fight



CaptainJackSparrow said:


> It's fun watching them whine and make a fool of themselves.



This would make a Great Signature ; it is like a prophecy of the future 

If Today they can not do anything against India ; then they can do nothing in future too


----------



## Azadkashmir

Indian guylukslike, thinks he is in miami.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

Guynextdoor2 said:


> You think so?US's role right now- call Pak PM and ask him to stay off Dhoklam...so shut out entire western front for china and made their threats of entering Kahsmir look like a joke. No matter what the Chinese are planning, Pak will never cross it's daddy America in any decision. @Taimoor Khan kitni badi badi batein karta hai. Tell me what will you do in the above scenario?
> 
> 
> 
> The only 'friend' you have is North Korea. Even Pak and SL won't stand by you. Is it our fault that you're such a misfit in international affairs?
> 
> 
> No, china can't stomp anything and will bleed to death under all circumstances. You don't have it in you to defeat India.


Sure, I guess US instructed Pakistan to allow us a base in Gwadar? . There are no friends nor foes in this world, only interests. India is hated by almost all her neighbors and NK is not our ally, we are prolonging their existence as a buffer state.

Your new sugar daddy is US, they are not your friends. You are their dog in the IOR and Japan is their dog in the East.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Sachin

I cant take your  anymore.

I beg you...Please attack instead of


----------



## Clutch

At the core Trump is a White Nationalist who embraces the ideologies of white supremacy. The White Supremacy theory states that the darker skinned Indians are less evolved than the Oriental Chinese. Trump will never side with India against China.


----------



## 8888888888888

This is India's fault, the depute is between Bhutan and China and India refuse to allow Bhutan to have relations with other countries other than India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zhukov

StraightShooter said:


> US needs China to counter Russia.
> 
> US needs Pakistan to counter India.


----------



## terranMarine

Beijing: China on Wednesday said it has conveyed its firm stand to India that it must take "concrete actions" by immediately pulling back troops from Doklam in the Sikkim section with "no strings attached" to resolve the current standoff.

Providing the details of the July 28 meeting between National Security Advisor Ajit Doval and State Councillor Yang Jiechi for the first time, Chinese Foreign Ministry told PTI that the two officials exchanged views on BRICS cooperation, bilateral relations and relevant major problems.

Doval was in Beijing last month to attend the BRICS -- Brazil, Russia, India, China, South Africa -- NSAs meeting.

Doval and Yang are also the Special Representatives of the boundary talks between the two nations.

Yang held bilateral meeting with Doval "at his request and in accordance with the practice", the ministry said in a written reply to a question about the discussions relating to the standoff at Doklam which began when China started constructing a road in the area.

"Yang Jiechi expressed China's stern positions and explicit requirements on the trespass of Indian border troops into China's territory at the Sikkim section of China-India boundary," it said, indicating that there was no breakthrough during the talks between Doval and Yang.

India's position on the issue was made clear by External Affairs Minister Sushma Swaraj last month, saying both sides should first pull back their troops for any talks to take place, favouring a peaceful resolution of the border standoff.

India also conveyed to the Chinese government that the road construction would represent a significant change of status quo with serious security implications for it.

The Chinese Foreign Ministry said during his talks with Doval, Yang also "urged India to respect China's territorial sovereignty, the international law and the basic rules governing international relations and immediately pull back the trespassing India border troops to the Indian side of the boundary with no strings attached and resolve the current incident with concrete actions."

The Foreign Ministry also posted a 15-page fact sheet with maps and other details about the standoff since it began on June 16.

Bhutan had protested to China, saying that the area belonged to it and accused Beijing of violating agreements to maintain status quo until it is resolved.

The fact sheet said on June 18 about 270 Indian troops entered more than 100 meters into the Chinese territory to "obstruct the road building of the Chinese side, causing tension in the area".

*"Over 400 people at one point, have put up three tents and advanced over 180 meters into the Chinese territory," it said.


"As of the end of July, there were still over 40 Indian border troops and one bulldozer illegally staying in the Chinese territory," it said.*

New Delhi has expressed concern over the road building, apprehending that it may allow Chinese troops to cut India's access to its northeastern states.

Doka La is the Indian name for the region which Bhutan recognises as Dokalam, while China claims it as part of its Donglang region.

Of the 3,488-km-long India-China border from Jammu and Kashmir to Arunachal Pradesh, a 220-km section falls in Sikkim.

The fact sheet said the standoff occurred in an area where there is a clear and delimited boundary.

"This makes it fundamentally different from past frictions between the border troops of the two sides in areas with undelimited boundary. The Indian border troops? crossing of the already delimited boundary is a very serious incident as it violates China?s sovereignty and territorial integrity," it said.

The fact sheet said that no such attempt would be tolerated by any sovereign state.

"The fact of the matter is that it is India which has attempted time and again to change the status quo of the China-India boundary in the Sikkim Sector, which poses a grave security threat to China," it said.

*"The China-Bhutan boundary issue is one between China and Bhutan. It has nothing to do with India. As a third party, India has no right to interfere in or impede the boundary talks between China and Bhutan, still less the right to make territorial claims on Bhutan?s behalf," the fact sheet added.


"No country should ever underestimate the resolve of the Chinese government and people to defend China's territorial sovereignty. China will take all necessary measures to safeguard its legitimate and lawful rights and interests," it warned.*

"The incident took place on the Chinese side of the delimited boundary. *India should immediately and unconditionally withdraw its trespassing border troops back to the Indian side of the boundary.* This is a prerequisite and basis for resolving the incident," it added.

The fact sheet said China values the growth of good- neighbourly and friendly relations with India and is committed to maintaining peace and tranquillity in the border area between the two countries.

http://zeenews.india.com/india/pull...o-india-2029470.html?pfrom=article-next-story

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR




----------



## DARIUS

If there are only 40 Indian foot soldiers present in Doklam, it obviously means that the Indians are pulling out, right??! If that's the case, I don't see any point as to why the Chinese have to ask the remaining 40 to pull out by issuing a 15 page, "FACT SHEET"!!! The facts are contradictory and fail to substantiate each other. I mean, India pulling out a whopping 200 personnel would've surely given a message to the Chinese that we are softening our stand. And it's not like we could do any damage with 40 people. Than what's the need for this statement??! Until, the Chinese have actually relented and given up in their misadventure in the region, then off course we would vacate the region as well.


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

Narad Mian said:


> China Ministry of Warning Affairs in full swing


No. This time they are requesting I think. Bcz no "otherwise..." is attached.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8

Looks like the commies will start crying and begging soon, I guess India should look at withdrawing on sympathy grounds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

terranMarine said:


> the numbers of hindus fleeing is also in full swing



Yes, PLA now holds Doklam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

DARIUS said:


> If there are only 40 Indian foot soldiers present in Doklam, it obviously means that the Indians are pulling out, right??! If that's the case, I don't see any point as to why the Chinese have to ask the remaining 40 to pull out by issuing a 15 page, "FACT SHEET"!!! The facts are contradictory and fail to substantiate each other. I mean, India pulling out a whopping 200 personnel would've surely given a message to the Chinese that we are softening our stand. And it's not like we could do any damage with 40 people. Than what's the need for this statement??! Until, the Chinese have actually relented and given up in their misadventure in the region, then off course we would vacate the region as well.


Get updated. Indian Govt rejected the rumours about withdrawing any troop from Doklam.


----------



## DARIUS

The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> Get updated. Indian Govt rejected the rumours about withdrawing any troop from Doklam.


You should read the post first. And also my recent comment on other posts. I have tried to debunk Chinese lies here.


----------



## Gurjot.S

Wrong. There are no 40 troops there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trango Towers

Well 400 Indians into three tents. That's Indians for you. 
Now only 40 remain. So 90% have been withdrawn.
Classic Indian drama of playing to their public. 
Chinese have realised this Nd are sitting right. They know India will withdraw so no point for war.

Question to all Indians. Why have 360 troops been withdrawn? Leaving only 40. Answer without the usual Indian tamasha please


----------



## Guynextdoor2

@terrainmarine I thought your position was 'no talk until India withdraw'. Then why are you sending official delegations to talk to 'main schemer' Doval 



snow lake said:


> Well 400 Indians into three tents. That's Indians for you.
> Now only 40 remain. So 90% have been withdrawn.
> Classic Indian drama of playing to their public.
> Chinese have realised this Nd are sitting right. They know India will withdraw so no point for war.
> 
> Question to all Indians. Why have 360 troops been withdrawn? Leaving only 40. Answer without the usual Indian tamasha please



Question is if there are only 40 left why is China putting up with this INVASION. Just teach them a lesson!! Fact- China did shit when it was 400, is doing squat when it's 40. won't do squat if it is 800 either.

In the meantime, Pak betrays china. Obviously Amreeka has called you and asked you not to let the Chinese into your country to 'enter kashmir' obviously that's why no public statements about Doklam, no news of Chinese 'goodwill visit' into Pakistan and exercise. With friends like you who needs enemies


----------



## PakSword

400 to 40..

Wait for some days.. the number will come down to 4. Then shoot them. 

Also, don't let bulldozer go back.. it will be useful in road construction..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

AViet said:


> I cannot see any trace india culture in China or East Asia. By India, I mean the true part of India inhabited by Caucasoid Hindu.
> 
> Claiming Buddhism was Indian was like claiming Genghis Khan was Russian, as he was likely born and died near lake Baikal, which belongs to Russian territory today.
> 
> In addition, Buddhism in its original form, which ever existed in South Asia and Central Asia, was different to Buddhism in East Asia, as I believed Christian beliefs and practices in Ethiopia is very different to what is believed and practiced in Sweden or the UK.


Buddhism is not religion like Christianity or Islam. Its a practice. Its same all over wherever you go. Don't try to teach Indians their faiths. We knows very well history of our faiths and how it works.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kal Muah

The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> Buddhism is not religion like Christianity or Islam. Its a practice. Its same all over wherever you go. Don't try to teach Indians their faiths. We knows very well history of our faiths and how it works.


Dude this are pakistanis. They have no idea how all Dharmic faiths originated in India and why they are almost similar to each other.


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Yaar ye kitna bolte hain!

English - Man, how much do the Chinese talk!


----------



## $@rJen

snow lake said:


> Well 400 Indians into three tents. That's Indians for you.
> Now only 40 remain. So 90% have been withdrawn.
> Classic Indian drama of playing to their public.
> Chinese have realised this Nd are sitting right. They know India will withdraw so no point for war.
> 
> Question to all Indians. Why have 360 troops been withdrawn? Leaving only 40. Answer without the usual Indian tamasha please



Does it make any difference ?? 

No 

the fact is we're still on their chinese claimed territory and not allowing them to construct any roads further...

Llet me tell you something that's going on there.

we don't know if there're 40 or 400 right now, but rest of the soldiers are in the india side if anything happens they'll rush to the spot.
And when this issue happened, IA moved troops at night time and established the defensive line with mines and machinegun,mortar positions and so on, don't think IA is Stupid nehru's 62. they're well prepared



snow lake said:


> Well 400 Indians into three tents. That's Indians for you.
> Now only 40 remain. So 90% have been withdrawn.
> Classic Indian drama of playing to their public.
> Chinese have realised this Nd are sitting right. They know India will withdraw so no point for war.
> 
> Question to all Indians. Why have 360 troops been withdrawn? Leaving only 40. Answer without the usual Indian tamasha please



*No Troop Reduction By India At Doklam, Say Sources, Rebutting China's Claim*
All India | Edited by Anindita Sanyal | Updated: August 02, 2017 15:55 IST

NEW DELHI: Contrary to Chinese claims, there has been no reduction in the number of Indian troops in Doklam plateau, where Indian and Chinese soldiers are engaged in a face-off, sources have told NDTV.

The Chinese government has released a 15-page document today regarding the standoff near Sikkim that started in June. The document says at the moment, there are approximately 40 Indian soldiers facing off against the Chinese Army in Doklam, down from the 240 that had been in the area at one point.


India has not reduced numbers in the Doklam plateau, sources told NDTV. The information is incorrect and that 350 to 400 soldiers remain deployed on either side, the sources said.



PakSword said:


> 400 to 40..
> 
> Wait for some days.. the number will come down to 4. Then shoot them.
> 
> Also, don't let bulldozer go back.. it will be useful in road construction..



*No Troop Reduction By India At Doklam, Say Sources, Rebutting China's Claim*
All India | Edited by Anindita Sanyal | Updated: August 02, 2017 15:55 IST

NEW DELHI: Contrary to Chinese claims, there has been no reduction in the number of Indian troops in Doklam plateau, where Indian and Chinese soldiers are engaged in a face-off, sources have told NDTV.

The Chinese government has released a 15-page document today regarding the standoff near Sikkim that started in June. The document says at the moment, there are approximately 40 Indian soldiers facing off against the Chinese Army in Doklam, down from the 240 that had been in the area at one point.


India has not reduced numbers in the Doklam plateau, sources told NDTV. The information is incorrect and that 350 to 400 soldiers remain deployed on either side, the sources said.


----------



## Han Patriot

sarjenprabhu said:


> Does it make any difference ??
> 
> No
> 
> the fact is we're still on their chinese claimed territory and not allowing them to construct any roads further...
> 
> Llet me tell you something that's going on there.
> 
> we don't know if there're 40 or 400 right now, but rest of the soldiers are in the india side if anything happens they'll rush to the spot.
> And when this issue happened, IA moved troops at night time and established the defensive line with mines and machinegun,mortar positions and so on, don't think IA is Stupid nehru's 62. they're well prepared
> 
> 
> 
> *No Troop Reduction By India At Doklam, Say Sources, Rebutting China's Claim*
> All India | Edited by Anindita Sanyal | Updated: August 02, 2017 15:55 IST
> 
> NEW DELHI: Contrary to Chinese claims, there has been no reduction in the number of Indian troops in Doklam plateau, where Indian and Chinese soldiers are engaged in a face-off, sources have told NDTV.
> 
> The Chinese government has released a 15-page document today regarding the standoff near Sikkim that started in June. The document says at the moment, there are approximately 40 Indian soldiers facing off against the Chinese Army in Doklam, down from the 240 that had been in the area at one point.
> 
> 
> India has not reduced numbers in the Doklam plateau, sources told NDTV. The information is incorrect and that 350 to 400 soldiers remain deployed on either side, the sources said.
> 
> 
> 
> *No Troop Reduction By India At Doklam, Say Sources, Rebutting China's Claim*
> All India | Edited by Anindita Sanyal | Updated: August 02, 2017 15:55 IST
> 
> NEW DELHI: Contrary to Chinese claims, there has been no reduction in the number of Indian troops in Doklam plateau, where Indian and Chinese soldiers are engaged in a face-off, sources have told NDTV.
> 
> The Chinese government has released a 15-page document today regarding the standoff near Sikkim that started in June. The document says at the moment, there are approximately 40 Indian soldiers facing off against the Chinese Army in Doklam, down from the 240 that had been in the area at one point.
> 
> 
> India has not reduced numbers in the Doklam plateau, sources told NDTV. The information is incorrect and that 350 to 400 soldiers remain deployed on either side, the sources said.


Notice the word on *'either side'.* Pathetic face saving attempt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $@rJen

Han Warrior said:


> Notice the word on *'either side'.* Pathetic face saving attempt.



"either" doesn't change the fact on the ground kiddo.... and "either" doesn;t make a face saving either. tell me with the tone downed approach from Chinese side for the past one week, who's saving the face here??! 

earlier they said it was 300 soldiers on the each side now it's 400, so what's true!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

sarjenprabhu said:


> "either" doesn't change the fact on the ground kiddo.... and "either" doesn;t make a face saving either. tell me with the tone downed approach from Chinese side for the past one week, who's saving the face here??!
> 
> earlier they said it was 300 soldiers on the each side now it's 400, so what's true!!


http://www.fmprc.gov.cn/mfa_eng/zxxx_662805/P020170802542676636134.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## $@rJen

Han Warrior said:


> http://www.fmprc.gov.cn/mfa_eng/zxxx_662805/P020170802542676636134.pdf



are we really talking on this again???

Chinese are also known to paint the maps, portrays others land as their terrotory and relese it via their mouth pieces.
who buys their lies except the chinese people ??



Han Warrior said:


> http://www.fmprc.gov.cn/mfa_eng/zxxx_662805/P020170802542676636134.pdf



*Doklam standoff: Turning down China’s demand, India refuses to withdraw troops *

Published August 2, 2017 SOURCE: INDIA TODAY

Taking a tough stance India today turned down China’s demand that the Indian Army should immediately withdraw soldiers from Doklam near the Sikkim-China-Bhutan trijunction. Government sources said made it clear that there will be no troop reduction in Doklam.”Indian forces stand as previously against the Chinese troops,” the sources said.Earlier in the day, China had released a 15-page statement slamming India’s stand on the ongoing border stand-off in Doklam and demanded “immediate and unconditional withdrawal”. In the statement, Beijing claimed it had “notified India in advance” of its plans to build a road in Doklam, which sparked the stand-off on June 18. A statement issued by China said “over 400” Indian border troops had on June 18 “advanced over 180 metres into Chinese territory”, and that as of the end of July, “there were still over 40 Indian border troops and one bulldozer illegally staying in the Chinese territory.” It alleged that India had trespassing into Doklam region, which China sees as its territory but India and Bhutan see as Bhutanese.

idrw.org .Read more at India No 1 Defence News Website http://idrw.org/doklam-standoff-turning-down-chinas-demand-india-refuses-to-withdraw-troops/ .


----------



## Rollno21

AViet said:


> I cannot see any trace of India culture in China or East Asia. By India, I mean the true part of India inhabited by Caucasoid Hindu.
> 
> Claiming Buddhism was Indian was like claiming Genghis Khan was Russian, as he was likely born and died near lake Baikal, which belongs to Russian territory today.
> 
> In addition, Buddhism in its original form, which ever existed in South Asia and Central Asia, was different to Buddhism in East Asia, as I believed Christian beliefs and practices in Ethiopia is very different to what is believed and practiced in Sweden or the UK.


With out going into who was who,I just said what their ambassador said.
http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/opinion/2014-09/16/content_18608745.htm


----------



## Han Patriot

sarjenprabhu said:


> are we really talking on this again???
> 
> Chinese are also known to paint the maps, portrays others land as their terrotory and relese it via their mouth pieces.
> who buys their lies except the chinese people ??
> 
> 
> 
> *Doklam standoff: Turning down China’s demand, India refuses to withdraw troops *
> 
> Published August 2, 2017 SOURCE: INDIA TODAY
> 
> Taking a tough stance India today turned down China’s demand that the Indian Army should immediately withdraw soldiers from Doklam near the Sikkim-China-Bhutan trijunction. Government sources said made it clear that there will be no troop reduction in Doklam.”Indian forces stand as previously against the Chinese troops,” the sources said.Earlier in the day, China had released a 15-page statement slamming India’s stand on the ongoing border stand-off in Doklam and demanded “immediate and unconditional withdrawal”. In the statement, Beijing claimed it had “notified India in advance” of its plans to build a road in Doklam, which sparked the stand-off on June 18. A statement issued by China said “over 400” Indian border troops had on June 18 “advanced over 180 metres into Chinese territory”, and that as of the end of July, “there were still over 40 Indian border troops and one bulldozer illegally staying in the Chinese territory.” It alleged that India had trespassing into Doklam region, which China sees as its territory but India and Bhutan see as Bhutanese.
> 
> idrw.org .Read more at India No 1 Defence News Website http://idrw.org/doklam-standoff-turning-down-chinas-demand-india-refuses-to-withdraw-troops/ .


400


sarjenprabhu said:


> are we really talking on this again???
> 
> Chinese are also known to paint the maps, portrays others land as their terrotory and relese it via their mouth pieces.
> who buys their lies except the chinese people ??
> 
> 
> 
> *Doklam standoff: Turning down China’s demand, India refuses to withdraw troops *
> 
> Published August 2, 2017 SOURCE: INDIA TODAY
> 
> Taking a tough stance India today turned down China’s demand that the Indian Army should immediately withdraw soldiers from Doklam near the Sikkim-China-Bhutan trijunction. Government sources said made it clear that there will be no troop reduction in Doklam.”Indian forces stand as previously against the Chinese troops,” the sources said.Earlier in the day, China had released a 15-page statement slamming India’s stand on the ongoing border stand-off in Doklam and demanded “immediate and unconditional withdrawal”. In the statement, Beijing claimed it had “notified India in advance” of its plans to build a road in Doklam, which sparked the stand-off on June 18. A statement issued by China said “over 400” Indian border troops had on June 18 “advanced over 180 metres into Chinese territory”, and that as of the end of July, “there were still over 40 Indian border troops and one bulldozer illegally staying in the Chinese territory.” It alleged that India had trespassing into Doklam region, which China sees as its territory but India and Bhutan see as Bhutanese.
> 
> idrw.org .Read more at India No 1 Defence News Website http://idrw.org/doklam-standoff-turning-down-chinas-demand-india-refuses-to-withdraw-troops/ .


Still waiting for your official response. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $@rJen

Han Warrior said:


> 400
> 
> Still waiting for your official response. LOL



LoL... your doc itself doesn;t say its exactly 400... i think your CCP should learn how to write a proper Document or you just exaggerated something outta desperation. 

officials already spoken to the media, there's no troops reduction and rejected the chinese request of withdrawal. don't ask for the amateur document like the one you've put up.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*The Chinese Dragon Awakens*
The operations in Eastern Africa, the Middle East, the Baltic Sea and Oceania show that the Chinese dragon has deployed its wings—and they are fully operational

Jorge Trevino 







We are witnessing the awakening of the Chinese dragon with a more assertive (or should we say spectacular?) foreign policy which is a clear demonstration of the new normal in geopolitics:


First, Beijing has recently opened up its first military overseas base in Djibouti, within the super-strategic Mandeb Strait in the horn of Africa; this will help secure the passage of China's exports to Europe and imports of oil from the Middle East through the Red Sea and the Suez Canal. With wars currently under way in Yemen and Somalia and with Djibouti's and Eritrea's territorial disputes over the Dumeira region, where Ethiopia could be dragged in, the strategic importance of this base cannot be overstated; China is now better prepared to ensure its vital trade routes remain open to navigation.

The Chinese base is now one of the six military bases regional and global powers have in the country (US, France, Italy, Japan and Saudi Arabia). This is not a coincidence. It's not just the Chinese who realize what's at stake!

The military base compliments Beijing's position as a major investor in Africa, where China is now Africa's largest trading partner since 2009—bypassing the USA.

Second, China's role as mediator between Qatar on one side and Saudi Arabia, UAE, Bahrain and Egypt on the other, together with the Chinese efforts to mediate between the Israeli-Palestine conflict via a two state solution, is catapulting Beijing into a power position in the Middle East. Palestine president Mohamoud Abbas visit to Beijing last week is proof of that.

Third, China's decision to join Russian naval drills held on NATO's front lawn in the Baltic Sea, for the first time in history, coupled with Russia's participation in Chinese naval drills on the South China Sea (SCS) last September, will be a geopolitical game changer if this military cooperation is strengthened and maintained.

Fourth, the sighting of Chinese spy boat within Australia's exclusive economic zone during Aussi-American military drills, although legal, is not common.
All this together, from the setting up of an overseas military base in East Africa, the launching of diplomatic efforts in the ME, the military presence of Chinese military vessels joining Russia in the Baltic Sea for the first time, and the spotting of a spy boat on Australian waters, are characteristics of a superpower that is beginning to flex its muscles more. The operations in Eastern Africa, the Middle East, the Baltic Sea and Oceania all took place in a single week; the dragon has awoken and has deployed its wings, and they are fully operational. 

European Russia and Oriental China will likely be inseparable for decades to come. While the western world is suffering a clash of civilizations, Russia and China compliment each other.

http://russia-insider.com/en/politics/chinese-dragon-awakens/ri20555

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

sarjenprabhu said:


> LoL... your doc itself doesn;t say its exactly 400... i think your CCP should learn how to write a proper Document or you just exaggerated something outta desperation.
> 
> officials already spoken to the media, there's no troops reduction and rejected the chinese request of withdrawal. don't ask for the amateur document like the one you've put up.



In addition to the two bulldozers, the trespassing Indian border troops, reaching as many as over *400 people* at one point, have put up three tents and advanced over 180 meters into the Chinese territory. As of the end of July, there were still over *40 Indian border troops *and *one bulldozer* illegally staying in the Chinese territory.

. Not sure what you can do with one mini bulldozer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Gurjot.S said:


> Really ?
> 
> *Rising beyond minutiae, the gist of the current standoff is simple. It has been implicitly accepted by the Chinese as such and explicitly highlighted by the Indian foreign office and defence minister. Both sides seem to agree that the geographical locus of the dispute lies in a small sliver of land in the Doklam region, claimed both by China and Bhutan. (The settled Sikkim-Tibet border is a red herring.) Faced with Chinese road construction on territory it considers sovereign, the government of Bhutan allowed Indian troops present in the area in the Sikkim sector to resist this encroachment, triggering the ongoing stand-off.*
> 
> http://www.hindustantimes.com/analy...-its-allies/story-RNfcubBZB7omXp850w9A0N.html
> 
> *Bhutan will never go behind India's back. It has as much at risk from the Chinese incursion in Doklam plateau as India," a Bhutanese analyst said while requesting anonymity.
> 
> "If Chinese troops claim the disputed area, including Doklam, they will be in control of the high mountain ridges. This will put our Haa, Paro and Thimphu valleys within China's artillery range," he said. Forward movement of Chinese troops will make them capable of cutting off the 165 km road from Thimphu, the c .. *
> 
> Read more at:
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst
> 
> Before calling some another nation 3rd world, just look at your self in mirror. A country which has been used and thrown by various powers.
> 
> U.S itself cant control A-stan and how its is going to help india in A-stan ? No western power have influence over india and U.S is time tested when it comes to betrayal.




http://southasianmonitor.com/2017/07/23/will-bhutan-exert-independent-stand-doklam-conflict/

_In the meantime, China’s is gaining legal clout for its stance, while India is getting a cold shoulder from Bhutan. *Bhutan reportedly never asked India for any military intervention in Doklam*. On the contrary, Indian media has reported that Bhutan has requested India to withdraw its troops from there.

_
*Meanwhile, Pakistan’s high commissioner in Delhi, Abdul Basit, has met with the ambassadors of both China and Bhutan there. Delhi is rather perturbed at Thimpu’s annoyance with India for involving it in the tensions.*
_

Well-known Indian international relations expert Bhadrakumar has said that the *wife of the Chinese ambassador in Delhi met with the king of Bhutan after the crisis began. The king clearly informed the diplomat’s wife that Bhutan did not ask India to deploy troops in Doklam. Since then, China has adopted a firmer stand, according to sources.


*_
Used by who? The yanks? WE USED THEM FOR OUR OWN INTERETS. If we were laying down to yanks, spreading red carpets to them, why they are ever so annoyed with us? Why you Indians are so thick not to understand the nature of Pak-US ties?


----------



## $@rJen

Han Warrior said:


> In addition to the two bulldozers, the trespassing Indian border troops, reaching as many as over *400 people* at one point, have put up three tents and advanced over 180 meters into the Chinese territory. As of the end of July, there were still over *40 Indian border troops *and *one bulldozer* illegally staying in the Chinese territory.
> 
> . Not sure what you can do with one mini bulldozer.



Does " As Many As over 400" represent 400 troops??!!! Where did you study bro??

LoL,.... We never withdrew any troop.... now hold on here's a funny story for you

*Doklam standoff: China cites 2006 document to accuse Indian troops of trespassing *
*The stand-off on a plateau next to the Indian state of Sikkim, which borders China, has ratcheted up tensions between the neighbours.*
world Updated: Aug 02, 2017 18:47 IST





Sutirtho Patranobis 
Hindustan Times, Beijing




A Chinese soldier (left) next to an Indian soldier at the Nathu La border crossing between the two countries in Sikkim.(AFP File Photo)









 

 


China on Wednesday cited a 2006 diplomatic document from talks between the Special Representatives on the border issue to back up its claim that Indian troops had trespassed into Chinese territory, triggering the standoff at Donglang in June.

Beijing contended the document – a “non-paper” provided by the Indian side during the meeting of the Special Representatives on the boundary issue on May 10, 2006 – indicated the two sides had agreed to the boundary alignment in the Sikkim sector under an 1890 treaty signed by Great Britain and China.

“Both sides agree on the boundary alignment in the Sikkim Sector,” the Chinese foreign ministry quoted the non-paper as saying.

In a first, China also floated the idea that New Delhi and Beijing should sign a new boundary convention to replace the 1890 “Convention between Great Britain and China Relating to Sikkim and Tibet” that is said to have demarcated the Sikkim boundary.

Read more






Doklam standoff: India must be ready to give China a real bloody nose | Opinion





Doklam standoff: China’s message to India – easier to shake a mountain than PLA 
A non-paper is an informal document, usually without explicit attribution, used in diplomatic negotiations. It is rare for the contents of such a document to be officially made public by either parties involved in negotiations.

The 15-page Chinese statement made no mention of the India foreign ministry’s assertion in a statement issued on June 30 that the two sides had reached an agreement in 2012 that the “tri-junction boundary points between India, China and third countries will be finalised in consultation with the concerned countries”.

India had also said that any attempt to “unilaterally determine tri-junction points” would violate this understanding.

Read more






‘China bound to be a threat in the coming years’: Army vice chief says amid standoff in Doklam





Chinese foreign minister blames India for Doklam standoff
The statement claimed that India had reduced its troop presence at the site of standoff from 400 soldiers to “40 troops and a bulldozer.”

But soon after the Chinese statement was issued, Indian government sources said there had been no withdrawal of troops by India and status remained unchanged on the ground.

“Neither has the Indian Army pulled back any troops nor has the force observed any withdrawal by the Chinese side. The status remains the same,” the sources said.

The face-off began on June 16, when Indian troops opposed the building of a road by Chinese forces at Donglang or Doklam, which is under China’s control but claimed by Bhutan.

China insists that the Indian troops had trespassed into its territory. India has said the road construction alters the status quo and has “serious security implications”.


The Chinese statement said the boundary in the Sikkim sector “has long been delimited by the 1890 convention” between China and Great Britain and even the signing of a new boundary convention would “in no way” alter the nature of the boundary in the sector.

“The Chinese and Indian sides have been in discussion on making the boundary in the Sikkim Sector an ‘early harvest’ in the settlement of the entire boundary question during the meetings between the Special Representatives on the China-India Boundary Question,” it added.

The more than 2,500-word statement was the latest in the series of steps by the Chinese side blaming India for the impasse. Beijing wants India to withdraw its troops from Donglang before the two sides can open talks.





Referring to the standoff, the statement said: “On 16 June 2017, the Chinese side was building a road in the Dong Lang area. On 18 June, over 270 Indian border troops, carrying weapons and driving two bulldozers, crossed the boundary in the Sikkim Sector at the Duo Ka La (Doka La) pass and advanced more than 100 meters into the Chinese territory to obstruct the road building of the Chinese side, causing tension in the area.

“In addition to the two bulldozers, the trespassing Indian border troops, reaching as many as over 400 people at one point, have put up three tents and advanced over 180 meters into the Chinese territory. As of the end of July, there were still over 40 Indian border troops and one bulldozer illegally staying in the Chinese territory,” it added.

The statement categorically mentioned that India has no right to intervene in the territorial dispute between China and Bhutan – indicating Bhutan was just an excuse for India to cross the border and stop Chinese soldiers from building the road.

“The China-Bhutan boundary issue is one between China and Bhutan. It has nothing to do with India. As a third party, India has no right to interfere in or impede the boundary talks between China and Bhutan, still less the right to make territorial claims on Bhutan’s behalf,” it said.

“India’s intrusion into the Chinese territory under the pretext of Bhutan has not only violated China’s territorial sovereignty but also challenged Bhutan’s sovereignty and independence.”

The statement argued it was India that was changing the “status quo” by fortifying its positions. It contended that Indian troops had built a “large number of infrastructure facilities”, including roads at Duo Ka pass and nearby areas on the Indian side, and “fortifications and other military installations”.

China, the statement said, has very little infrastructure on its side. “The fact of the matter is it is India that has attempted time and again to change the status quo of the China-India boundary in the Sikkim Sector, which poses a grave security threat to China,” it said.

The statement reiterated China’s contention that it would take steps to safeguard its “legitimate and lawful rights and interests”. It added, “India should immediately and unconditionally withdraw its trespassing border troops back to the Indian side of the boundary. This is a prerequisite and basis for resolving the incident.”


----------



## Han Patriot

sarjenprabhu said:


> Does " As Many As over 400" represent 400 troops??!!! Where did you study bro??
> 
> LoL,.... We never withdrew any troop.... now hold on here's a funny story for you
> 
> *D*.”


Wow, so desperate that you are now arguing 400 or 400+. . Don't you think today's humiliation is enough? Go take a chill pill and swallow your pride. Here 50Rs for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DragonHunter

since the session of Chinese Warning Ministry from last 40 days, this forum has been turned into a mess.


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Guynextdoor2 said:


> most Indian Generals look longingly at the world map as they age....




Yes, in sigh. When they lost 2000 sq Km of land to China just in last decade without a whimper. Indeed, there is not a single bullet being fired at China-India broder since 60s, when one side is rolling over , whats the point in using costly bullets?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Taimoor Khan said:


> Yes, in sigh. When they lost 2000 sq Km of land to China just in last decade without a whimper. Indeed, there is not a single bullet being fired at China-India broder since 60s, when one side is rolling over , whats the point in using costly bullets?



That was just an internet fake news, about an 'anonymous, top IB official making such a claim'. Neither IB, nor RAW nor Chinese media have supported the claim. I don't even know what the hell losing means over there. We know they haven't garrisoned. Anyway whatever makes you happy. In fact if it makes you happy we lost 8000 Sq KM.

But you're avoiding the question I specifically put to you- if America asks you to not let the Chinese through, will you oppose them?


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Guynextdoor2 said:


> That was just an internet fake news, about an 'anonymous, top IB official making such a claim'. Neither IB, nor RAW nor Chinese media have supported the claim. I don't even know what the hell losing means over there. We know they haven't garrisoned. Anyway whatever makes you happy. In fact if it makes you happy we lost 8000 Sq KM.
> 
> But you're avoiding the question I specifically put to you- if America asks you to not let the Chinese through, will you oppose them?




http://thediplomat.com/2013/09/is-china-occupying-640-km-of-indian-territory/

*The media outlets based their stories on a report they had obtained by the National Security Advisory Board (NSAB), an official advisory board, which was submitted to the Prime Minister’s office

*
As I said, you are a class A Indian troll. Keep on honking non sense, you are embarrassing yourself. 


As for America, they have already asked and we said emphatic NO. and that is the reason why you seeing Chinese companies and personal working all over Pakistan. What a silly thing to say!


----------



## Skies

If China does not attack, we will never know how powerful India was!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

sarjenprabhu said:


> look who's talking about being desperate...(been seeing it from the Chinese and their Media for the past 40 days) You were bloody focus on showing the 40 and 400 numbers with a official amateur document which clearly doesn't say if its 400 troops kiddo.....
> 
> Indian soldiers occupying Chinese land for the past 40 days which has nothing to do with India is indeed humiliation for us.
> 
> here's 50, go buy a alarm Clock and set alarm for 9AM
> View attachment 415685


I understand you are trying really hard to swallow this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $@rJen

Han Warrior said:


> I understand you are trying really hard to swallow this.



Swallow what??? the news of Indian Soldiers occupying Chinese claimed land.!!?/

No I'm enjoying

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Taimoor Khan said:


> http://thediplomat.com/2013/09/is-china-occupying-640-km-of-indian-territory/
> 
> *The media outlets based their stories on a report they had obtained by the National Security Advisory Board (NSAB), an official advisory board, which was submitted to the Prime Minister’s office
> 
> *
> As I said, you are a class A Indian troll. Keep on honking non sense, you are embarrassing yourself.
> 
> 
> As for America, they have already asked and we said emphatic NO. and that is the reason why you seeing Chinese companies and personal working all over Pakistan. What a silly thing to say!



One media outlet reports that other media outlets got their report from somehwre? Your class A jackass but you're free to believe wat you want. Sometimes it is 600 KM, sometimes it is 2000 KMS.

*Earlier, in his statement in the two houses, he denied reports that Saran had said in his report that *China *had occupied 640 km of Indian territory.*

* "I would like to state categorically that Shyam Saran has not stated in (his) report that *China *has occupied or has denied access to India to any part of Indian territory," Antony said.*

http://www.business-standard.com/ar...e-indian-territory-antony-113090601074_1.html

Emphatic no! for what? that you will let china pass through against their opposition? YOU OPPOSE AMERICA , you don't have the balls


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Guynextdoor2 said:


> One media outlet reports that other media outlets got their report from somehwre? Your class A jackass but you're free to believe wat you want. Sometimes it is 600 KM, sometimes it is 2000 KMS.
> 
> *Earlier, in his statement in the two houses, he denied reports that Saran had said in his report that *China *had occupied 640 km of Indian territory.*
> 
> * "I would like to state categorically that Shyam Saran has not stated in (his) report that *China *has occupied or has denied access to India to any part of Indian territory," Antony said.*
> 
> http://www.business-standard.com/ar...e-indian-territory-antony-113090601074_1.html
> 
> Emphatic no! for what? that you will let china pass through against their opposition? YOU OPPOSE AMERICA , you don't have the balls




Chutiya, READ again , and while you do it, put your reading glasses on. Those 640 sq KM was swallowed in "*FEW MONTHS*". The 2000 SQ KM figure is *OVER DECADE* time. 

Ofcourse you Indian rats dont have concept of time and space. you live in your parallel universe. LOL


Go and bloody argue with your own *National Security Advisory Board (NSAB). 
*
If you Indian are sucking on cowboys that doesnt mean the rest of world do the same, When we have fked up their whole world order by letting China into warm waters of Arabian sea, only Indiots will not understand how Pakistan work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Taimoor Khan said:


> Chutiya, READ again , and while you do it, put your reading glasses on. Those 640 sq KM was swallowed in "*FEW MONTHS*". The 2000 SQ KM figure is *OVER DECADE* time.
> 
> Ofcourse you Indian rats dont have concept of time and space. you live in your parallel universe. LOL
> 
> 
> Go and bloody argue with your own *National Security Advisory Board (NSAB).
> *
> If you Indian are sucking on cowboys that doesnt mean the rest of world do the same, When we have fked up their whole world order by letting China into warm waters of Arabian sea, only Indiots will not understand how Pakistan work.



eh Defence minister said etc. anyway I'm not concerned, assume we lost 8000 sq km

question was very simple- Chiina needs you NOW are you going to give them access overriding America TODAY...Yes or NO.


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

SEAISI said:


> Indians on this forum are like Indt thugs. They jump into a fight without thinking.
> 
> Chinese on the other hand are like assassins, they plan and wait for the right time to attack. And when they do, the street thugs won't even know what hit them.


OK. 
BTW when last time Chinese planned and attacked on someone ?



Skies said:


> If China does not attack, we will never know how powerful India was!


Ask your grandparents, we were there in 1971.


----------



## kankan326

FULL_METAL said:


> I wouldn't call them Dragon, Chickened out and couldn't build that road in Dokalam, they are like an oversized turkey or some other flightless bird.


One of clear differences between Chinese and Indians is: Chinese like to record history and learn lessons from history. Indians, on the contrary, never care about past. India has no literal history of itself even though it is called an "ancient culture". 

Indians have no concept of past and long time memory. The bright side of this fact is people tend to be optimistic. The dark side of it is they tend to repeat same kind of mistake again and again. That's the reason why Indians always look like a dumb but aggressive cock.

In 1962, Indians also believed Chinese are weak and have no ball to fight with them. History is about to be repeated.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## surya kiran

Indian reply, "Get used to it". Chinese reply is warning number 1000000000000000000000000.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

what nonsense, everyone from Africa to SL to increasingly Paksitan wants them out. The've pretty much written the book 'how to lose friends and alienate people'


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Guynextdoor2 said:


> eh Defence minister said etc. anyway I'm not concerned, assume we lost 8000 sq km
> 
> question was very simple- Chiina needs you NOW are you going to give them access overriding America TODAY...Yes or NO.



HAHA you are not concerned that you lost so much land while bending over. I will keep this post for future. LOL


China needs us in what way? We are helping them with CPEC, what else you want? LOL


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Taimoor Khan said:


> HAHA you are not concerned that you lost so much land while bending over. I will keep this post for future. LOL
> 
> 
> China needs us in what way? We are helping them with CPEC, what else you want? LOL



will you let Chinese forces access your infrastructure today....

oh I'm sure @Han Patriot would like to know too....but you won't answer. I asked you this question 5 times today and you have not answered even once properly. That's because you know what the answer is.


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Guynextdoor2 said:


> will you let Chinese forces access your infrastructure today....
> 
> oh I'm sure @Han Patriot would like to know too....but you won't answer. I asked you this question 5 times today and you have not answered even once properly. That's because you know what the answer is.




Chutiya, I have already answered this like many times. WHY WOULD THEY NEED TO USE OUR INFRA WHEN THEY SHARE THE BORDER WITH INDIAN OCCUPIED KASHMIR????? WHY O WHY???


----------



## Tshering22

Another freaking warning.

Didn't we just finish this discussion?

Move on! There are better things to do.



navtrek said:


> That guy just made a fool out of himself.



He cannot answer anything else. 

Otherwise his IP will be recorded and he'll be "taken care of".

For the sake of his and his family's well-being, just accept the member's claim and wish him luck.


----------



## BATMAN

Gurjot.S said:


> if you want war, bring it on. Totally fed up of your warnings.



Where is your army chief busy... changing wet pants?


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Taimoor Khan said:


> Chutiya, I have already answered this like many times. WHY WOULD THEY NEED TO USE OUR INFRA WHEN THEY SHARE THE BORDER WITH INDIAN OCCUPIED KASHMIR????? WHY O WHY???



@Han Patriot @wanglaokan ...here your go, iron friendship.

Even for a hypothetical scenario, even for pure verbiage a typical Pakistani is unable to say yes- we will let them use our infra to get you if needed. I asked this guy 8 times, he couldn't get himself to say yes even once. Your threats of how all enemies of India are going to rally behind you....yeah...this is the reality.


----------



## navtrek

Tshering22 said:


> Another freaking warning.
> 
> Didn't we just finish this discussion?
> 
> Move on! There are better things to do.
> 
> 
> 
> He cannot answer anything else.
> 
> Otherwise his IP will be recorded and he'll be "taken care of".
> 
> For the sake of his and his family's well-being, just accept the member's claim and wish him luck.



I was actually talking abt the Indian general. I would expect him to be a bit more calm and composed.  I like the way the Chinese anchor and the other guy handled.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Taimoor Khan said:


> Chutiya, I have already answered this like many times. WHY WOULD THEY NEED TO USE OUR INFRA WHEN THEY SHARE THE BORDER WITH INDIAN OCCUPIED KASHMIR????? WHY O WHY???




day before yesterday due to a cyclone and landslide all those roads got cut. now tell me, they say 'we teach india big lesson, gibe me road', are you giving them?


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Guynextdoor2 said:


> @Han Patriot @wanglaokan ...here your go, iron friendship.
> 
> Even for a hypothetical scenario, even for pure verbiage a typical Pakistani is unable to say yes- we will let them use our infra to get you if needed. I asked this guy 8 times, he couldn't get himself to say yes even once. Your threats of how all enemies of India are going to rally behind you....yeah...this is the reality.



@Han Patriot @wanglaokan ignore this Indian rat, he is happy to roll over for China while China have swallowed 2000 SQ KM of Indian land without a Indian whimper. Indian will roll over as well when China enter Indian occupied Kashmir. 

Obviously he cannot understand that China share border with IOK!! LOL



Guynextdoor2 said:


> day before yesterday due to a cyclone and landslide all those roads got cut. now tell me, they say 'we teach india big lesson, gibe me road', are you giving them?




What road got cut off? details?? You indians are known to fart loud without any substance. 

when a country share the land with other it doesnt need a third party to enter.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Taimoor Khan said:


> @Han Patriot @wanglaokan ignore this Indian rat, he is happy to roll over for China while China have swallowed 2000 SQ KM of Indian land without a Indian whimper. Indian will roll over as well when China enter Indian occupied Kashmir.
> 
> Obviously he cannot understand that China share border with IOK!! LOL



this is just pathetic. abbey buddhey at least for name sake say 'yes we will allow china through our infra'. You don't have to do it- you just have to say it with your mouth. I feel really bad for the Chinese trolls at your intransigence.

and yeah @Han Patriot one more claim busted, though I did hope troop deployments had reduced.


http://www.rediff.com/news/report/i...o-reduction-in-troops-at-dokalam/20170802.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Guynextdoor2 said:


> this is just pathetic. abbey buddhey at least for name sake say 'yes we will allow china through our infra'. You don't have to do it- you just have to say it with your mouth. I feel really bad for the Chinese trolls at your intransigence.
> 
> and yeah @Han Patriot one more claim busted, though I did hope troop deployments had reduced.
> 
> 
> http://www.rediff.com/news/report/i...o-reduction-in-troops-at-dokalam/20170802.htm




Abbey chutiya , why would they need our infra ? does it even make any sense? they can easily enter using their own land. 

Ofcourse we will coordinate any pincer movement with PLA with PA entering from its side as well, sandwiching Indian army. Both PLA and PA entering IOK from Azad Kashmir doesnt even make sense militarily.


----------



## Tshering22

navtrek said:


> I was actually talking abt the Indian general. I would expect him to be a bit more calm and composed.  I like the way the Chinese anchor and the other guy handled.



Come on.

Arnab is the new norm these days. 

How could our general be calm? 

Of course calm is the need of the hour since neither side is in a position to do anything without hurting their self interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Guynextdoor2 said:


> this is just pathetic. abbey buddhey at least for name sake say 'yes we will allow china through our infra'. You don't have to do it- you just have to say it with your mouth. I feel really bad for the Chinese trolls at your intransigence.
> 
> and yeah @Han Patriot one more claim busted, though I did hope troop deployments had reduced.
> 
> 
> http://www.rediff.com/news/report/i...o-reduction-in-troops-at-dokalam/20170802.htm


Bhai, what claim did you bust? Mine is a pdf direct from the Chinese government, your is an Indian media report. LOL. Can you show me an official Indian report or is it going to be 1967 we killed 300 kinda Indian source?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Han Warrior said:


> Bhai, what claim did you bust? Mine is a pdf direct from the Chinese government, your is an Indian media report. LOL. Can you show me an official Indian report or is it going to be 1967 we killed 300 kinda Indian source?



you're the only guy I know who calls Chinese media 'credible surce'


----------



## Han Patriot

Guynextdoor2 said:


> you're the only guy I know who calls Chinese media 'credible surce'


http://www.mea.gov.in/media-briefin...cument+released+on+aug+2+2017+on+doklam+issue

Official Indian response, no denial of troop reductions, your media claimed GOI denied troop reduction btw. So what does it mean?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Han Warrior said:


> http://www.mea.gov.in/media-briefin...cument+released+on+aug+2+2017+on+doklam+issue
> 
> Official Indian response, no denial of troop reductions, your media claimed GOI denied troop reduction btw. So what does it mean?



At least READ the reports. It said 'china has reported that there are troop reductions to 40', and MEA has responded there are no troop reductions.


----------



## Han Patriot

Guynextdoor2 said:


> At least READ the reports. It said 'china has reported that there are troop reductions to 40', and MEA has responded there are no troop reductions.


So I find you the official MEA response. They did not deny it. Read the official GOI response. . BURNNNNNN. Your other pals seems to be accepting the fact and is now diverting the topic to Chinese lying on military drills

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sinait

Tshering22 said:


> Come on.
> 
> Arnab is the new norm these days.
> 
> How could our general be calm?
> 
> Of course calm is the need of the hour since neither side is in a position to do anything without hurting their self interests.


You mean it is normal to have a Indian General to be rash and nervous and incoherent?
We are here talking about a Indian General whom Indians like to say they have so many battle experience and not about ordinary citizens.
What a joke of a General.
With such low quality of Generals in India who got their post through bribery and corruption, 
no wonder such loose cannon Generals are now leading India to destruction.
China is right to stop India joining the NSG.
.


----------



## onebyone

*Interestingly, Bhutan’s ambassador to India, Vetsop Namgyel, attended an event at the Chinese embassy in New Delhi on Tuesday to mark the 90th anniversary of the founding of the People’s Liberation Army – although Bhutan does not have diplomatic ties with China and it is rare for an ambassador to attend an armed forces day in a foreign embassy. A subtle signal of Bhutanese goodwill to China was unmistakable.*
*
http://www.atimes.com/article/china-raps-india-doklam-standoff-dogs-leash/*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nan Yang

When it comes to diplomacy Indians are amatures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Nan Yang said:


> When it comes to diplomacy Indians are amatures.



That's right, Indians were seen threatening everyone from the Vietnam to the UK of war.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## gulli

Nan Yang said:


> When it comes to diplomacy Indians are amatures.


still someone is finding it difficult to take on amatures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raphael

> If an Indian withdrawal has taken place or a drawdown is under way, the government’s core constituency of ultra-nationalists who have been seeking revenge for defeat in the 1962 war will feel let down. They were demanding a “short, intense war” in which the Indian Army gave the PLA a bloody nose.



It's true. This whole episode has been fueled by the violent and insatiable bloodlust of vengeful Hindus who are living in, nay, consumed by the past. These dark-skinned fanatics to our west make for such troublesome neighbors.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Taimoor Khan

HAHAHA 

Let it sink in to the rats in the east.

The Bhutanese ambassador in India, attending the PLA 90th anniversary function in Chinese embassy Delhi, India, at the time when there is a standoff between Indian army and PLA. 

EPIC!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kal Muah

gslv mk3 said:


> That's right, Indians were seen threatening everyone from the Vietnam to the UK of war.


Both India and Bhutan attended the meeting bhai. This normal Chinese netizens neither knows about their government much nor about diplomacy

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## idune

*China raps India over Doklam standoff, but dogs are on leash*

* While New Delhi has remained silent, Beijing has put itself on the front foot, throwing down the gauntlet over India's ties with Bhutan and leaving the Indian side guessing as to the state of play in China-Bhutan dialogue.*

By M.K. Bhadrakumar August 3, 2017 11:44 AM 





Photo: iStock / Getty

The Chinese Foreign Ministry released a position paper on Wednesday laying out the “facts” in relation to the six week-old standoff with India in the Sikkim border region.

In a nutshell, the document – supported by maps and photographs – recounts that, on June 18, 270 Indian troops, driving two bulldozers, crossed the international border with China at the Doka La mountain pass to obstruct road-building on the Chinese side.

The DailyBrief
Must-reads from across Asia - directly to your inbox
They pitched tents there and refused to withdraw despite repeated Chinese demands at various levels. The document alleges that:



Indian forces illegally crossed into Chinese territory in an area where there is a “clear and delimited boundary,” in an attempt to “change the status quo of the boundary.” This undermines the peace and tranquility of the border area and runs counter to international law and the relevant UN guidelines on the inadmissibility of “invasion or attack” on the territory of another country.
Indian border troops have been obstructing Chinese border patrols in recent years and have attempted to build border installations across the boundary “time and again” with a view to changing “the status quo of the China-India boundary” in the Sikkim sector, thus posing a “grave security threat” to China.
What could be the motivation in bringing out such a document? First and foremost, China hopes to influence international opinion – and embarrass India.

Secondly, China reiterates that on the question of territorial sovereignty there can be no compromise and Indian forces must unconditionally withdraw. The document takes note that the Indian forces have thinned out from a peak strength of 400 troops to 40 as of end-July. Has India withdrawn its troops or is it only a partial drawdown? There has been no word from the Indian side.

In fact, China is poking New Delhi to say something – anything. So far it has been evasive.

New Delhi faces a quandary. If an Indian withdrawal has taken place or a drawdown is under way, the government’s core constituency of ultra-nationalists who have been seeking revenge for defeat in the 1962 war will feel let down. They were demanding a “short, intense war” in which the Indian Army gave the PLA a bloody nose.

On the other hand, the Chinese document signals that something has to give way soon and Beijing will not compromise on its demand for an unconditional, immediate Indian troop withdrawal. New Delhi cannot ignore the implicit warning.

The document suggests that it will be in the “fundamental interests” of the two countries that the Indian government orders a thorough investigation into the entire episode – hinting that some interest groups within the Indian establishment might have deliberately precipitated the crisis.

Clearly, Beijing has drawn some firm conclusions. A recent visit by India’s National Security Advisor, Ajit Doval, apparently cut no ice.

However, the bottom line is about the China-Bhutan-India triangle. The document states that China and Bhutan have conducted joint surveys in the border area and have reached a “basic consensus on the actual state of the border area and the alignment of their boundary.” All that remains is the formal delimitation of the border.

*In a sharply-worded passage, the Chinese document states: “The China-Bhutan boundary issue is one between China and Bhutan. It has nothing to do with India. As a third party, India has no right to interfere in or impede the boundary talks between China and Bhutan, still less the right to make territorial claims on Bhutan’s behalf. India’s intrusion into the Chinese territory under the pretext of Bhutan has not only violated China’s territorial sovereignty but also challenged Bhutan’s sovereignty and independence… China will continue to work with Bhutan to resolve the boundary issue between the two countries through negotiations and consultations in the absence of external interference.”*

Arguably, the overall tone is chastising of India for its lack of maturity or foresight. Make no mistake, however, that the gauntlet has been thrown at India over its ties with Bhutan

The above passage exudes an extraordinary degree of confidence that there is a mutual desire in Beijing and Thimpu to develop bilateral relations. Of course, Beijing rejects any notion of Bhutan being an Indian protectorate.

*I**nterestingly, Bhutan’s ambassador to India, Vetsop Namgyel, attended an event at the Chinese embassy in New Delhi on Tuesday to mark the 90th anniversary of the founding of the People’s Liberation Army – although Bhutan does not have diplomatic ties with China and it is rare for an ambassador to attend an armed forces day in a foreign embassy. A subtle signal of Bhutanese goodwill to China was unmistakable.*


*Bhutan has not said a word so far to the effect that it ever sought an Indian military intervention at Doklam or had prior knowledge of the Indian troops appearing on the Bhutan-China border. Thimpu perhaps decided that actions speak louder than words, as the Bhutanese ambassador’s presence at the Chinese embassy reception testifies.*

All in all, the good part is that the dogs of war are still on leash. The Chinese document shows no trace of real belligerence. The intention seems to be to ensure that India draws down its remaining 40 troops at Doklam. Arguably, the overall tone is chastising of India for its lack of maturity or foresight. Make no mistake, however, that the gauntlet has been thrown at India over its ties with Bhutan. New Delhi has been left guessing about the state of play of China-Bhutan dialogue. And that could be the single most far-reaching outcome of the standoff at Sikkim. 

http://www.atimes.com/article/china-raps-india-doklam-standoff-dogs-leash/


----------



## Chellam

Looks like Chinese Propaganda Don't work well with India so they Doing all the DOG Shit with their Mouth pease news Agency

More ever We will see who rapes who,

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 8888888888888

Suppose to have a BRICS meeting in Sep


----------



## boxer_B

Nan Yang said:


> When it comes to diplomacy Indians are amatures.



Remember NSG voting when India had 47 votes in favor and only 1 Chinese vote against joining. That's some real high IQ Chinese diplomacy and hell of a reputation.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## idune

boxer_B said:


> Remember NSG voting when India had 47 votes in favor and only 1 Chinese vote against joining. That's some real high IQ Chinese diplomacy and hell of a reputation.



just 1 vote showed india who is the boss. Till today indians could not forget the lesson and crying about it; that is all it matters. Now again, india lost more than it bargained for - Bhutan now defied indian wish and having close consultation with China in the heart of Delhi in the middle of indian standoff with China. Yet, indians chest thumping their utter and shameful defeat - must be some genius move!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

Raphael said:


> It's true. This whole episode has been fueled by the violent and insatiable bloodlust of vengeful Hindus who are living in, nay, consumed by the past. These dark-skinned fanatics to our west make for such troublesome neighbors.


But the yellow skinned hans in our north can never learn their lesson. Whipped by Japan, US and now by India they still think that they are the king of this region.


Taimoor Khan said:


> HAHAHA
> Let it sink in to the rats in the east.


Still better then the bandars in our west.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boxer_B

idune said:


> just 1 vote showed india who is the boss. Till today indians could not forget the lesson and crying about it; that is all it matters. Now again, india lost more than it bargained for - Bhutan now defied indian wish and having close consultation with China in the heart of Delhi in the middle of indian standoff with China. Yet, indians chest thumping their utter and shameful defeat - must be some genius move!!!



That one vote showed China's isolation at world stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## twocents

idune said:


> just 1 vote showed india who is the boss. Till today indians could not forget the lesson and crying about it; that is all it matters. Now again, india lost more than it bargained for - Bhutan now defied indian wish and having close consultation with China in the heart of Delhi in the middle of indian standoff with China. Yet, indians chest thumping their utter and shameful defeat - must be some genius move!!!



Leave Indian keyboard warriors alone. Verbal sparring serves no purpose at all. Every indication points to an imminent military confrontation. Lets' wait for the show to begin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karl wang

Grevion said:


> But the yellow skinned hans in our north can never learn their lesson. Whipped by Japan, US and now by India they still think that they are the king of this region.
> 
> Still better then the bandars in our west.


 You are welcome to argue with us, but you need respect the facts. Or you will be look down by us. And it will make yourself as a clown。

 1.Japan surrendered to USA&China&Britain *on 26 July 1945. Check the follow text by you own eyes.*
 2.China had wars with UN and USA in 1952's China-Koera war, it was a *draw*.
 3. India was *defeated *by China in 1962, both side agreed on it.
 4. The standoff doesn't *finish *yet. we theaten India, because India is the weak side. And India has to *follow *China's pace. If you don't agree that, India can take over the control, and push it to war directly. The facts is, India is the coward.
_[QUOTE
INSTRUMENT OF SURRENDER (1) 
We, acting by command of and in behalf of the Emperor of Japan, the Japanese Government and the Japanese Imperial General Headquarters,* hereby accept the provisions set forth in the declaration issued by the heads of the Governments of the United States, China, and Great Britain on 26 July 1945*, at Potsdam, and subsequently adhered to by the Union of Soviet Socialist Republics, which four powers are hereafter referred to as the Allied Powers. _
[/QUOTE]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Raphael said:


> It's true. This whole episode has been fueled by the violent and insatiable bloodlust of vengeful Hindus who are living in, nay, consumed by the past. These dark-skinned fanatics to our west make for such troublesome neighbors.



bloodlust of vengeful Hindus , dark-skinned fanatics hmmm looks like you guys are appeasing Pakistanis too much 
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/was-doklam-standoff-staged-by-china-to-appease-pakistan.509601/


----------



## Narad Mian

Did anyone care to notice this article is written by MK Bhadrakumar, our own resident commie and china boot licker.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chellam

Han Warrior said:


> And our dark skinned Hindus never learn their lesson in 1962.



We learned and act from what we learned from that is what you are seeing now,


----------



## Han Patriot

karl wang said:


> You are welcome to argue with us, but you need respect the facts. Or you will be look down by us. And it will make yourself as a clown。
> 
> 1.Japan surrendered to USA&China&Britain *on 26 July 1945. Check the follow text by you own eyes.*
> 2.China had wars with UN and USA in 1952's China-Koera war, it was a *draw*.
> 3. India was *defeated *by China in 1962, both side agreed on it.
> 4. The standoff doesn't *finish *yet. we theaten India, because India is the weak side. And India has to *follow *China's pace. If you don't agree that, India can take over the control, and push it to war directly. The facts is, India is the coward.
> _[QUOTE
> INSTRUMENT OF SURRENDER (1)
> We, acting by command of and in behalf of the Emperor of Japan, the Japanese Government and the Japanese Imperial General Headquarters,* hereby accept the provisions set forth in the declaration issued by the heads of the Governments of the United States, China, and Great Britain on 26 July 1945*, at Potsdam, and subsequently adhered to by the Union of Soviet Socialist Republics, which four powers are hereafter referred to as the Allied Powers. _


[/QUOTE]
The thing is India is on the defensive side, we control the when we can attack them. This is a no no in strategic warfare, never let your enemy dictate the time.



Chellam said:


> We learned and act from what we learned from that is what you are seeing now,


Ya, still as stubborn and loud mouth as usual tho. Lesson not learned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karl wang

boxer_B said:


> If whooped you refer to as Killings then Mao was biggest whooper of China with 55 million tally under his fat belly.


 Funny, at the begining, it's 1 millons, then 10 millions. Now, 55 millions. 
I just want to say, do you ever have you own brain and think it by yourself for a single second.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

karl wang said:


> You are welcome to argue with us, but you need respect the facts. Or you will be look down by us. And it will make yourself as a clown。
> 
> 1.Japan surrendered to USA&China&Britain *on 26 July 1945. Check the follow text by you own eyes.*
> 2.China had warefares with UN and USA in 1952's China-Koera war, it was a *draw*.
> 3. India was *defeated *by China in 1962, both side agreed on it.
> 4. The standoff doesn't *finish *yet. we theaten India, because India is the weak side. And India has to *follow *China's pace. If you don't agree that, India can take over the control, and push it to war directly. The facts is, India is the coward.
> _[QUOTE
> INSTRUMENT OF SURRENDER (1)
> We, acting by command of and in behalf of the Emperor of Japan, the Japanese Government and the Japanese Imperial General Headquarters,* hereby accept the provisions set forth in the declaration issued by the heads of the Governments of the United States, China, and Great Britain on 26 July 1945*, at Potsdam, and subsequently adhered to by the Union of Soviet Socialist Republics, which four powers are hereafter referred to as the Allied Powers. _


[/QUOTE]
Japan surrendered because of the US and atomic bombs.
Korean war was a stalemate and China had the support of the Soviets.
1962, yes we accept our defeat of not being prepared for the Chinese aggression even though there were clear signs of the Chinese activities along the border. We never surrendered in that war the Chinese withdraw voluntarily.
We are in the "Chinese territory" according to your govt. why is the PLA silent and not doing anything?



Han Warrior said:


> Why are you so sensitive with me calling you dark skinned? It's the truth, you called me yellow, I am not yellow, I am even fairer than a Caucasian btw. Who is racist now? Have some pride with your skin, stop using fair and lovely.


Fairer then a Caucasian. 
Stop looking at the mirror allotted to you by the CCP.
We are dark skinned, brown skinned and even white skinned people in India. Nobody is sensitive here, we are not wannabe Arabs or the white skin Caucasians like you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Grevion said:


> Japan surrendered because of the US and atomic bombs.
> Korean war was a stalemate and China had the support of the Soviets.
> 1962, yes we accept our defeat of not being prepared for the Chinese aggression even though there were clear signs of the Chinese activities along the border. We never surrendered in that war the Chinese withdraw voluntarily.
> We are in the "Chinese territory" according to your govt. why is the PLA silent and not doing anything?


You are in Chinese territory of AP, which we captured and then retreated due to logistics. So one Indian ball neutered, another one to go. Japan surrendered due to US, but remember we kept the Japanese at bay from attacking India, forcing them to commit their main force in Mainland China, confining them to coastal China. Essentially thinning Japanese lines, like what the Russians did to Hitler. Furthermore, read about the number of battles we won against the Japanese, we lost most of the battles, but won a few very crucial ones.





Grevion said:


> Fairer then a Caucasian.
> Stop looking at the mirror allotted to you by the CCP.
> We are dark skinned, brown skinned and even white skinned people in India. Nobody is sensitive here, we are not wannabe Arabs or the white skin Caucasians like you.


Alot of North Chinese are very fair my dark skinned negroid. We don't call Caucasians whites, we call them red haired for a reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karl wang

boxer_B said:


> Japan surrendered because of the US and atomic bombs.
> Korean war was a stalemate and China had the support of the Soviets.
> 1962, yes we accept our defeat of not being prepared for the Chinese aggression even though there were clear signs of the Chinese activities along the border. We never surrendered in that war the Chinese withdraw voluntarily.
> We are in the "Chinese territory" according to your govt. why is the PLA silent and not doing anything?


 Typically India-style thinking. How to understand the facts , that is just your own opinions.
Just as some India just say, India will wipe off China just as US. Blind confidence and stupid.
You words won't change the facts, we are 5x of your country, and nobody take you seriously. You India don't have any chance to win us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xiao qi

Han Warrior said:


> You are in Chinese territory of AP, which we captured and then retreated due to logistics. So one Indian ball neutered, another one to go. Japan surrendered due to US, but remember we kept the Japanese at bay from attacking India, forcing them to commit their main force in Mainland China, confining them to coastal China. Essentially thinning Japanese lines, like what the Russians did to Hitler. *Furthermore, read about the number of battles we won against the Japanese, we lost most of the battles, but won a few very crucial ones.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alot of North Chinese are very fair my dark skinned negroid. We don't call Caucasians whites, we call them red haired for a reason.


Can you give the list of battles which Chinese won against Japanese?


----------



## Tiqiu

To my Dear Modiji and his fellow A3men, have a good weekend.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Han Patriot

boxer_B said:


> You are running in all directions like headless chicken. Frankly, you assumed i am overstating the figures and now you are in a fix.


Erm, I am just asking you how you come about your guesstimates?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Place Of Space

Japan surrendered because of the US and atomic bombs.
Korean war was a stalemate and China had the support of the Soviets.
1962, yes we accept our defeat of not being prepared for the Chinese aggression even though there were clear signs of the Chinese activities along the border. We never surrendered in that war the Chinese withdraw voluntarily.
We are in the "Chinese territory" according to your govt. why is the PLA silent and not doing anything?


Fairer then a Caucasian.
Stop looking at the mirror allotted to you by the CCP.
We are dark skinned, brown skinned and even white skinned people in India. Nobody is sensitive here, we are not wannabe Arabs or the white skin Caucasians like you.[/QUOTE]

The beggerz don't fear war, because he has nothing more lose; the dalit like provoke war, because bomb can't tell differences and dealth is equal to dalit and brahman.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GS Zhou

Tiqiu said:


> To my Dear Modiji and his fellow A3men, have a good weekend.


最后那张医院的照片的出处是哪里？多谢


----------



## Tiqiu

GS Zhou said:


> 最后那张医院的照片的出处是哪里？多谢


You are welcome.
http://tibet.news.cn/2017-08/04/c_136499109.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atya

Is this official?


----------



## 52051

atya said:


> Is this official?



Anyone who familiar with China's politics know all news/media report point to one direction, China will about to start a war within days, actually at any time from now on.

Let me put it this way, I would not be surprised if tommorrow I learnt the news China has declared war against india tonight.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

Countdown to what? Can someone explain? Many of us do not know Chinese


----------



## Han Patriot

Ahhh, so it has begun.......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azadkashmir

It be funny if indians soldiers surrender again and then fed by chinese, this time macdonalds burger.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## atya

Han Warrior said:


> Ahhh, so it has begun.......



I'm hearing no news. Has it?


----------



## Salza

Destroy them but leave Katrina Kaif alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 52051

Azadkashmir said:


> It be funny if indians soldiers surrender again and then fed by chinese, this time macdonalds burger.



This time China wont feed them anything.

In 1960s era China believe in communism and world revoluation, world-wide working class union etc, nowadays nobody in China believe such stupid idea anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## atya

Salman Zahidi said:


> Destroy them but leave Katrina Kaif alone.


Cos she's British

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rashid.sarwar

China has great business dealing with india, No war.....


----------



## 52051

Salman Zahidi said:


> Destroy them but leave Katrina Kaif alone.



Dont worry, indians are just coward, when PLA march to their captial, all of them who have any more money to buy a ticket will flee to whatever other countries anyway.



rashid.sarwar said:


> China has great business dealing with india, No war.....



After this war, all india business belong to China so thats a good deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## NALANDA

hirobo2 said:


> Just a warm up to Korean war 2.0. Unless the new SK president is smart and remove THAAD, it will happen...[/QUOTE
> 
> Has he put the system in your territory?
> 
> U have been arming yourself ....which is OK. But if SK does....it is not OK.
> 
> This is called Bullying. I see downfall of Asia because of Mad guy in NK and Communist ediots with map from pre historic aged.


----------



## jhungary

Arsalan said:


> Countdown to what? Can someone explain? Many of us do not know Chinese



Ops Post is about an Temporary Exclusion zone in China East Sea stretching from Qingdao to Lin Wan from August 5 to August 7, citing MAJOR naval activities, eastsea is where Chinese facing Japan and North/South Korea

As to why this have anything to do with India, I have no idea



hirobo2 said:


> Just a warm up to Korean war 2.0. Unless the new SK president is smart and remove THAAD, it will happen...



South Korean is actually doing the opposite. This is what Sputnik Reported yesterday

https://sputniknews.com/asia/201708031056143586-south-korea-thaad-deployment/

*South Korea plans to install additional THAAD system units despite the current environmental impact assessment, the Defense Ministry said on Thursday.*

THAAD Deployment to Cause Grave Damage to China-S. Korea Relations: Expert

MOSCOW (Sputnik) — South Korea plans to install additional units of the Terminal High Altitude Area Defense (THAAD) system despite the fact that an environmental impact assessment is currently being conducted on the site of its deployment, the Defense Ministry said on Thursday.


"The conclusion of the small-scale environmental effect assessment and the initiation of temporary deployment are not in a cause-and-effect relationship. They will go separately," Moon Sang-gyun, a spokesman of the ministry, was quoted as saying by Yonhap News Agency.

The installation of four additional THAAD units will be implemented after consultations with the United States, the ministerial spokesman added.

In July 2016, following five months of negotiations, Seoul and Washington agreed on the deployment of THAAD units that might, where necessary, intercept ballistic missiles from North Korea. THAAD is designed to shoot down short, medium, and intermediate range ballistic missiles in their terminal phase.

On July 28, North Korea conducted its second intercontinental ballistic missile (ICBM) test. South Korean President Moon Jae-in stated that in response, South Korea would install additional THAAD launchers at a US military base in South Korea.
*
The same news was reported on Yonhap and AP a few days ago.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Narad Mian

Chinese are resorting to new low levels of chuziapa by each and every passing moment. WTF was OP smoking ?? What has this to do with India?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

There don't need too many pics, just need one 

In Peacetime both India & China can be friend, but in WAR there's another story ... hope India don't again, time to leave.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## shahbaz baig

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893283340664528896


jhungary said:


> Ops Post is about an Temporary Exclusion zone in China East Sea stretching from Qingdao to Lin Wan from August 5 to August 7, citing MAJOR naval activities, eastsea is where Chinese facing Japan and North/South Korea
> 
> *As to why this have anything to do with India, I have no idea*





Arsalan said:


> Countdown to what? Can someone explain? Many of us do not know Chinese


Ops Post & message is simple.
when India could have exercised with regional, non-regional countries in Indian oceans and can show the chest thumping infect declared it as democratic, mentally victory over china (with their pathetic comments & ideas that we are capable to pressurize china, capable of Blocking Oil trade etc. etc), then why not china, china has full right to express Chinese strength too in yellow sea where threats are being imposed on china by other regional, and non-regional countries including India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

What happen in recent days, remind me the days before China kick u.s troops all the way down, and Sucessfully taking Pyongyang and Seoul City from Murican troops, the winner of ww2.

Before Chinese troops crossing Yalu river, many times China remind u.s troops to not move north and enter yalu river.
Murican thinks China only Bluff and barking, but the next day China troops cross Yalu river, they shock the world.

And give the u.s troops, The Biggest american Retreat in us military history, called "Big Bug-Out" 


* If they tried to advance, then “there would be the greatest slaughter,” MacArthur told Truman. 

He was quickly proven wrong, as a November attack by the Chinese sent the overextended American troops into the longest retreat in U.S. military history, nicknamed the “Big Bug-Out.”

“They turned our Army into a leaderless horde, running headlong for Pusan,” one soldier later wrote.*

https://www.google.co.id/amp/amp.history.com/news/8-things-you-should-know-about-the-korean-war

And today, Poor Indian troops will feel the shame and defeat, much much more than their Losess and coward action in 1962

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## NALANDA

Inside information 
---------------------------------------------------
1. China has agreed to destroy 100 meters of the road it was building beyond the ''Turning Point''.
2. In return, India has agreed to withdraw its troops but will monitor the Chinese from above - sitting on the ridge 300 meters to the east of the standoff site. 
3. India will coordinate with Bhutan to replace Indian soldiers with 300 Bhutanese soldiers.
Mere pyare Chini Neta, Agar thook nahi chaatna tha toh thookey kyon ?
Agali baar yaad rakhna 
Intrusion in India = Protrusion from behind for China.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## atya

NALANDA said:


> Inside information
> ---------------------------------------------------
> 1. China has agreed to destroy 100 meters of the road it was building beyond the ''Turning Point''.
> 2. In return, India has agreed to withdraw its troops but will monitor the Chinese from above - sitting on the ridge 300 meters to the east of the standoff site.
> 3. India will coordinate with Bhutan to replace Indian soldiers with 300 Bhutanese soldiers.
> Mere pyare Chini Neta, Agar thook nahi chaatna tha toh thookey kyon ?
> Agali baar yaad rakhna
> Intrusion in India = Protrusion from behind for China.


Source?? Or it's rubbish


----------



## gslv mk3

New threats for the day...


----------



## Papa Dragon

Well some Chinese member posted that the OP is about East China Sea and has nothing to do with India. Why are Pakistanis cheerleaders getting an orgasm over that!!


----------



## jhungary

Daniel808 said:


> What happen in recent days, remind me the days before China kick u.s troops all the way down, and Sucessfully taking Pyongyang and Seoul City from Murican troops, the winner of ww2.
> 
> Before Chinese troops crossing Yalu river, many times China remind u.s troops to not move north and enter yalu river.
> Murican thinks China only Bluff and barking, but the next day China troops cross Yalu river, they shock the world.
> 
> And give the u.s troops, The Biggest american Retreat in us military history, called "Big Bug-Out"
> 
> 
> * If they tried to advance, then “there would be the greatest slaughter,” MacArthur told Truman.
> 
> He was quickly proven wrong, as a November attack by the Chinese sent the overextended American troops into the longest retreat in U.S. military history, nicknamed the “Big Bug-Out.”
> 
> “They turned our Army into a leaderless horde, running headlong for Pusan,” one soldier later wrote.*
> 
> https://www.google.co.id/amp/amp.history.com/news/8-things-you-should-know-about-the-korean-war
> 
> And today, Poor Indian troops will feel the shame and defeat, much much more than their Losess and coward action in 1962



This in turn make me remember the Battle of Imjin River, where 4 Chinese Division of the 63rd Army attack the British 29th Brigade, 3rd Infantry Division and 2nd ROK division and got their arse kicked back to the 38th parallel.

The war ends in a draw, and I would not personally called Chinese 230,000 Casualty (of those at least 120,000 KIA) in the Chinese side was any type of victory, when you compare the US/UN force killed during the whole war. In fact, I have met some Chinese Korean War veteran, many of them do not consider they have won and their rank suffer many hardship, not to mention by interfere in North Korea, effectively they gave the Taiwan a ran away province for a status quo in Korea.

Attacking the North after repelling their invasion was a mistake, in fact, Truman did not want it from the beginning (The reason why SK Armed Force is in such a bad shape at the beginning of hostilities is because Truman does not want Rhee to go attack the North, thus refusing to build up the SK armed force after WW2) Truman sees the advantage of a divided Korea, MacArthur didn't, he was drunk with his own power.


----------



## NALANDA

atya said:


> Source?? Or it's rubbish



U will know the truth in few weeks. Just a request....When u learn the truth....Keep the lesson .


----------



## shahbaz baig

Papa Dragon said:


> Well some Chinese member posted that the OP is about East China Sea and has nothing to do with India. Why are Pakistanis cheerleaders getting an orgasm over that!!


Just like some U.S policy makers are taking your side. it does not matter what you think. and i mean seriously



NALANDA said:


> U will know the truth in few weeks. Just a request....When u learn the truth....Keep the lesson .


like the truth in Bollywood


----------



## cnleio

ChennaiDude said:


> This is a short war....Hopefully the next time India and China fight its a long war..then we can do a comparision as to which was a bigger loss, Nanking or Beijing?


Yes, should give a promise to India, U.S support India to fight a long war with China ... let's watch whether India will obey the order from the Washington ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atya

NALANDA said:


> U will know the truth in few weeks. Just a request....When u learn the truth....Keep the lesson .


Why few weeks?


----------



## ChennaiDude

cnleio said:


> Yes, should give a promise to India, U.S support India to fight a long war with China ... let's watch whether India will obey the order from the Washington ?


Nope!..USA will order China to keep fighting...Thats all..and you will follow our orders..as usual.


----------



## cnleio

ChennaiDude said:


> Nope!..USA will order China to keep fighting...Thats all..and you will follow our orders..as usual.


 *YES SIR~!* But their Su-30mki freaking awesome, U.S need support China B-2、F-22 and Virginia-class and Sea Wolf - SSN to fight a long war with India. DEAL WITH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChennaiDude

cnleio said:


> *YES SIR~!* But their Su-30mki freaking awesome, U.S need support China B-2、F-22 and Virginia-class and Sea Wolf - SSN to fight a long war with India. DEAL WITH


Deal!...But first start the war already!..We need to sell some bad *** shit and test them out as well...but You guys need to show some courage. Them Indians are not too easy to defeat, we tried that with Pakistan and they failed, lets see if you guys live up to it.


----------



## Jlaw

Azadkashmir said:


> It be funny if indians soldiers surrender again and then fed by chinese, this time macdonalds burger.


**** that. This time just shoot the fuckers in the balls

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

ChennaiDude said:


> Deal!...But first start the war already!..We need to sell some bad *** shit and test them out as well...but You guys need to show some courage. Them Indians are not too easy to defeat, we tried that with Pakistan and they failed, lets see if you guys live up to it.


Poor India, seems *U.S can sell their democratic allies at any time at any where* ... but I like it. A long war after deals between U.S and China, why not ? Just like the Sino-U.S honeymoon of Cold War both deal with Soviet Union. Sounds good ~ *hope India like it too*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

haha we are waiting..... lets see if this time its real or another hot air!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

Jlaw said:


> **** that. This time just shoot the fuckers in the balls


just feed those balls to the dogs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChennaiDude

cnleio said:


> Poor India, seems *U.S can sell their democratic allies at any time at any where* ... but I like it. A long war after deals between U.S and China, why not ? Just like the Sino-U.S honeymoon of Cold War both deal with Soviet Union. Sounds good ~ *hope India like it too*.


Oh India loves the Idea...and off course the USA loves this as well...The last time something like this happened...One communist regime went down..time for the next one to fall as well...Like what we Yankees say!..Why re-invent the wheel..it already worked once, I dont see why it wont again....This time Russia will work behind the scenes...lord have mercy!


----------



## kaykay

FULL_METAL said:


> Countdown to another warning
> 
> By now eleven and his Panda army should understand that no one gives a flying fcuk about their warnings barring 50Cs and cheerleader brigade.


haha countdown till another warning is issued....haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Jokers cant attack.. forget it!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

ChennaiDude said:


> Oh India loves the Idea...and off course the USA loves this as well...The last time something like this happened...One communist regime went down..time for the next one to fall as well...Like what we Yankees say!..Why re-invent the wheel..it already worked once, I dont see why it wont again....This time Russia will work behind the scenes...lord have mercy!


LOL ... Master Sun's Art of War, fortunately come from CHINA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

Anyone who is hoping for a conflict between the two nations, I certainly hope for your sake you know what you're getting yourselves into.

Hopefully this is mere saber rattling from the media pundits.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soldier-X

let the party begin!


----------



## PakBlood

Any sort of conflict between India and China will only result in India's loss and that is advantageous for Pakistan,although it s unlikely that such an event will really take place.....but.....lets hope it does

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassan Guy

Yo what's up with India and China, my Chinese friend actually sent me a message suggesting that the news is common amongst the people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Guys pls do whatever you want but leave out Anushka Sharma pls.


----------



## manlion

China has stepped up its rhetoric in an increasingly tense border row with India, hinting at the possibility of military action in a propaganda push that analysts are calling "genuinely troubling."

Read more: http://www.digitaljournal.com/news/...ndoff-with-india/article/499266#ixzz4oqW1YPnH

*China prepared for military confrontation, will ‘annihilate’ all Indian troops, says Chinese media*

*A new editorial of Chinese state daily Global Times on Friday targeted Prime Minister Narendra Modi, warning him not to push India into a "reckless conflict" with China.*

Amid the ongoing standoff between Indian and Chinese soldiers in Sikkim, a new editorial of Chinese state daily Global Times on Friday targeted Prime Minister Narendra Modi, warning him not to push India into a “reckless conflict” with China. The editorial titled, “Modi mustn’t pull India into reckless conflict”, warned, “Indian border troops are no rival to PLA field forces. If a war spreads, the PLA is perfectly capable of annihilating all Indian troops in the border region.”

Claiming that the ongoing standoff is a “war with an obvious result”, the editorial said, “The government of Prime Minister Narendra Modi should be aware of the PLA’s overwhelming firepower and logistics.”

The editorial also mocked Union Defence Minister Arun Jaitley’s recent remark that India of 2017 is different from what it was in 1962, in which China had defeated Indian forces. It said the Modi government should stop “lying”. “The gap in national strength between the two countries is the largest in the past 50 years. If the Modi government wants to start a war, at least it should tell its people the truth,” it said.

India has made its stance clear that that it stands for peace the border question can be solved diplomatically, not by war. However, since the start of the standoff, Chinese diplomats and media have tried to provoke India. The latest editorial is the proof, even as it claims that China is interested in peace.

Explaining why China has not yet resorted to war, the editorial said, “So why hasn’t the PLA started? China cherishes the decade-long peace on the border and wishes not to break it. We want to give peace a chance and allow India to recognize the grave consequences.”

The editorial also claimed that “PLA has made sufficient preparation for military confrontation.”

http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...an-troops-chinese-media-warns-pm-modi/794744/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## third eye

...& I thought Indian media was hyper.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

third eye said:


> ...& I thought Indian media was hyper.


Asked about *China’s claim of India reducing its troops from 400 to 40 in Doklam*, he said* refused* to give a direct reply calling it an operational matter.

http://southasianmonitor.com/2017/08/05/coordinating-bhutan-doklam-issue-india/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Paludism

Advice to Indians - Don't leave your Dhoti behind when running back. At least make use of it as a white flag to surrender.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 52051

According to Korean news agency, a indian fighter tries to provake Chinese fighter near China-india border, and using its out-dated radar try to lock on Chinese one, but the Chinese fighter swiftly dodge that and then lock on the indian fighter to the degree the indian fighter fled.

http://mil.news.sina.com.cn/china/2017-08-05/doc-ifyiswpt5480301.shtml

According to this Chinese news, the indian fighter is identified as* Su-30MKI*, whilst the Chinese one being* J-10A*:






https://lt.cjdby.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2404199&extra=&page=1


You know the war will be extremely one-sided when the best of the best indian fighter try to provake first yet still get completely owned by the good old J-10A.

In the news, it is also reported to prepare for the war, now frontline J-10A will be replaced by much newer J-10C with PL-12/15 missiles as well as highly powerful AESE radar, thats way overkill IMVHO

In the coming war, I expect the exchange rate between China airforce and indian crapy flying carpet force will be around 1:100 or so.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## manlion

jase said:


> Advice to Indians - Don't leave your Dhoti behind when running back. At least make use of it as a white flag to surrender.



dont repeat the mistake of 1962 - take no POW -

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Han Patriot

52051 said:


> According to Korean news agency, a indian fighter tries to provake Chinese fighter near China-india border, and using its out-dated radar try to lock on Chinese one, but the Chinese fighter swiftly dodge that and then lock on the indian fighter to the degree the indian fighter fled.
> 
> http://mil.news.sina.com.cn/china/2017-08-05/doc-ifyiswpt5480301.shtml
> 
> According to this Chinese news, the indian fighter is identified as* Su-30MKI*, whilst the Chinese one being* J-10A*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://lt.cjdby.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2404199&extra=&page=1
> 
> 
> You know the war will be extremely one-sided when the best of the best indian fighter try to provake first yet still get completely owned by the good old J-10A.
> 
> In the news, it is also reported to prepare for the war, now frontline J-10A will be replaced by much newer J-10C with PL-12/15 missiles as well as highly powerful AESE radar, thats way overkill IMVHO
> 
> In the coming war, I expect the exchange rate between China airforce and indian crapy flying carpet force will be around 1:100 or so.


MKI avionics are relatively outdated by Chinese standards, J-10s/J-11 can easily kill these dinosaurs. Heard India is negotiating for an upgrade with the Russians. This is the problem when you do not have domestic technology. Your balls are grabbed, your tits are milked.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Jlaw

Shooting volleys of dumb bombs into new deli is good enough for India to surrender unconditionally.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 52051

Han Warrior said:


> MKI avionics are relatively outdated by Chinese standards, J-10s/J-11 can easily kill these dinosaurs. Heard India is negotiating for an upgrade with the Russians. This is the problem when you do not have domestic technology. Your balls are grabbed, your tits are milked.



Never underestimate the training gap either, in theory J-10A's radar is not any better than Su-30MKI's one, since the latter has a PESA radar.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

52051 said:


> Never underestimate the training gap either, in theory J-10A's radar is not any better than Su-30MKI's one, since the latter has a PESA radar.


I am more confident than ever, China has the second highest flight training hours behind US. This is not 1962 brother....have some confidence, but don't underestimate.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 52051

Han Warrior said:


> I am more confident than ever, China has the second highest flight training hours behind US. This is not 1962 brother....have some confidence, but don't underestimate.



I think it is most due to the issue of one race has, on average, much better congative capability than the other.

According to Thai pilots, Chinese pilots are much better than the top notch NATO pilots they have faced, despite of the fact Chinese pilots's training hour is just less or comparable to NATO pilots.

You know, a smarter guy can take less time learn more thing than a dumber guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Han Patriot

Chellam said:


> Fake news there is News in India, Chinese Mouth Piece News agency spreading Fake News again,
> 
> Watch this Video


Chill bro, it was a Korean News, you don't have to over react. The fact is SU-30MKI is not exactly state of the art avionics.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chellam

Han Warrior said:


> Chill bro, it was a Korean News, you don't have to over react. The fact is SU-30MKI is not exactly state of the art avionics.



I am not over reacting, it's you guys over reacting with your mouth piece News agency

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anish1

Bully the fat kid of IAF all you want.

The real deal will strike and you won't know what happened


----------



## Suika

I think the Chinese report is saying that *there were two J-10s*, or maybe more. My Chinese isn't good but to me it seems like that there was a group of J-10s flying on a patrol. One Indian SU-30MKI came and locked on to one of the J-10s. Two J-10s under Chinese ground control flew into favorable fighting position in regards to the Indian fighter. The Indian fighter then left. 







由于主要防御方向面向西南，该团会定期飞
往日喀则、林芝等前线机场驻训。驻训期
间，该团飞行员驾驶歼ー10战机执行战备巡
逻任务时，曾遭遇某国苏ー30MKI战机雷达
挑衅性照射。对此，*两架歼ー10战机*在地面
塔台指挥下，以及地面预警、侦测雷达配合
下，迅速摆脱不利态势，抢占有利阵位，成
功反锁定苏ー30MKI战机，并在拍摄取证后予
以驱离。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manlion

*China planning 'small scale military operation' against India: Expert*

China is planning a "small scale military operation" to "expel" Indian troops from the Doklam area "within two weeks"

"China will not allow the military standoff between China and India in Doklam to last for too long, and there may be a small-scale military operation to expel Indian troops within two weeks," Hu Zhiyong, a research fellow at the Institute of International Relations at the Shanghai Academy of Social Sciences was quoted by the Global Times.

The "expert" wrote in the daily that the "Chinese side will inform the Indian foreign ministry before its operation."

http://www.businesstoday.in/current...ration-against-india-expert/story/257860.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## third eye

Han Warrior said:


> Asked about *China’s claim of India reducing its troops from 400 to 40 in Doklam*, he said* refused* to give a direct reply calling it an operational matter.
> 
> http://southasianmonitor.com/2017/08/05/coordinating-bhutan-doklam-issue-india/




Which is the right answer to give.


----------



## Beast

China shall send JL-9 to fight the Indian MKI. J-10A is overkill. I bet one JL-9 can even take on 2 MKI.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## navtrek

Beast said:


> China shall send JL-9 to fight the Indian MKI. J-10A is overkill. I bet one JL-9 can even take on 2 MKI.



totally agree 

1 JL-9 ---> can take down 10 MKI's easy

as other Chinese member as telling its all about the superior race like the Thai pilots told about Chinese pilots unbeatable above NATO standard.

Indian Air-force just know only to crash its planes. sorry state for India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

navtrek said:


> totally agree
> 
> 1 JL-9 ---> can take down 10 MKI's easy
> 
> as other Chinese member as telling its all about the superior race like the Thai pilots told about Chinese pilots unbeatable above NATO standard.
> 
> Indian Air-force just know only to crash its planes. sorry state for India.


Indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

third eye said:


> Which is the right answer to give.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

52051 said:


> According to Korean news agency, a indian fighter tries to provake Chinese fighter near China-india border, and using its out-dated radar try to lock on Chinese one, but the Chinese fighter swiftly dodge that and then lock on the indian fighter to the degree the indian fighter fled.
> 
> http://mil.news.sina.com.cn/china/2017-08-05/doc-ifyiswpt5480301.shtml
> 
> According to this Chinese news, the indian fighter is identified as* Su-30MKI*, whilst the Chinese one being* J-10A*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://lt.cjdby.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2404199&extra=&page=1
> 
> 
> You know the war will be extremely one-sided when the best of the best indian fighter try to provake first yet still get completely owned by the good old J-10A.
> 
> In the news, it is also reported to prepare for the war, now frontline J-10A will be replaced by much newer J-10C with PL-12/15 missiles as well as highly powerful AESE radar, thats way overkill IMVHO
> 
> In the coming war, I expect the exchange rate between China airforce and indian crapy flying carpet force will be around 1:100 or so.






Would you HONESTLY have expected any other result?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

shahbaz baig said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893283340664528896
> 
> Ops Post & message is simple.
> .



Well then may be OP is not loading on my page here because all i can see are a few lines in Chinese and have absolutely no idea of what this thread is about and what the count down is for! Anyway!


----------



## atya

Hassan Guy said:


> Yo what's up with India and China, my Chinese friend actually sent me a message suggesting that the news is common amongst the people
> View attachment 416071



What news is common? The idea of an military solution?


----------



## MULUBJA

Arsalan said:


> Countdown to what? Can someone explain? Many of us do not know Chinese



Count down of withdrawing chinese army. They will withdraw very bravely with thousands of chinese soldiers shouting various warnings slogans simultaneously with each step they take back. . One step back with shout of one warning.


----------



## SingaporeGuy

Maybe india armed forces cannot even sustain 360 troops in doklam.

Hence max 40 troops 1 platoon size to save on costs.

The 40 troops may have been those underperforming ones who have been unfairly targetted by way of their social status etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## surya kiran

SingaporeGuy said:


> Maybe india armed forces cannot even sustain 360 troops in doklam.
> 
> Hence max 40 troops 1 platoon size to save on costs.
> 
> The 40 troops may have been those underperforming ones who have been unfairly targetted by way of their social status etc.



Chinese propaganda at its best. There are more troops in Dokala than Chinese troops. Facts, of course, is not your forte. So here is a meme for you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

How dare any any one lock on a shupa pawa shuper shukhoi???

Don't u guys know they also have shuper tejas.... only truck born fighter in the world

R and R of 40 plus years (and counting)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MULUBJA

52051 said:


> In the coming war, I expect the exchange rate between China airforce and indian crapy flying carpet force will be around 1:100 or so.



Why Just 1:100? It seems that you are not reeducated properly in CPC re-education camp. It should be atleast 1:10000 or more. Small brain does not mean limiting the imagination and wishful thinking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atya

Wonder what IAF was thinking...trying to provoke or test the waters?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anish1

atya said:


> Wonder what IAF was thinking...trying to provoke or test the waters?



Always good to find out enemy capability before the storm.

Like UAV incident


----------



## SingaporeGuy

surya kiran said:


> Chinese propaganda at its best. There are more troops in Dokala than Chinese troops. Facts, of course, is not your forte. So here is a meme for you



pakistan 5,000 troops vs india 30,000 troops in kargil war yet india had so much difficulty - 2 mths to win and more losses.

If china had assisted pakistan, within 1 mth, the whole of india sing chinese national anthem

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 52051

Suika said:


> I think the Chinese report is saying that *there were two J-10s*, or maybe more. My Chinese isn't good but to me it seems like that there was a group of J-10s flying on a patrol. One Indian SU-30MKI came and locked on to one of the J-10s. Two J-10s under Chinese ground control flew into favorable fighting position in regards to the Indian fighter. The Indian fighter then left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 由于主要防御方向面向西南，该团会定期飞
> 往日喀则、林芝等前线机场驻训。驻训期
> 间，该团飞行员驾驶歼ー10战机执行战备巡
> 逻任务时，曾遭遇某国苏ー30MKI战机雷达
> 挑衅性照射。对此，*两架歼ー10战机*在地面
> 塔台指挥下，以及地面预警、侦测雷达配合
> 下，迅速摆脱不利态势，抢占有利阵位，成
> 功反锁定苏ー30MKI战机，并在拍摄取证后予
> 以驱离。



Where that article mention its one Su-30MKI? dont put your words into their mouth my retarded jap fren

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## atya

Anish1 said:


> Always good to find out enemy capability before the storm.
> 
> Like UAV incident


Nice to know that you admit that a storm is coming. Wonder why China didn't shoot it down? Was the perfect scenario to show the world that India is the aggressor and trespasser.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## surya kiran

SingaporeGuy said:


> pakistan 5,000 troops vs india 30,000 troops in kargil war yet india had so much difficulty - 2 mths to win and more losses.
> 
> If china had assisted pakistan, within 1 mth, the whole of india sing chinese national anthem



Yas yas. Without crossing the border too. Pakistanis, in the end had to go crying to Clinton to save their soldiers and refused to take back the dead bodies of their own soldiers in the beginning.

We have crossed into what you believe is your territory. Destroyed your road and deployed troops. What do you guys do? Cry in the media. You guys do not have balls.

You guys do not have the balls to help Pakistan in any conflict, that is why you have not. No balls to help Pakistan. No balls to actually act. Honestly, the Pakistanis have more balls than you. Maybe, you should outsource your fighting to them. Better warriors than you by a huge margin. At the least, they fight. You chaps are only hot air.

Chinese are like this currently

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Guynextdoor2

52051 said:


> Never underestimate the training gap either, in theory J-10A's radar is not any better than Su-30MKI's one, since the latter has a PESA radar.



why did you bring that up? I have having so much fun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anish1

atya said:


> Nice to know that you admit that a storm is coming. Wonder why China didn't shoot it down? Was the perfect scenario to show the world that India is the aggressor and trespasser.



Who would shoot down who is actually well known.

But IAF lacks manpower to counter professional propogandists


----------



## 52051

Chellam said:


> Fake news there is News in India, Chinese Mouth Piece News agency spreading Fake News again,
> 
> Watch this Video



What video?

you pathetic indians dare to call fake news? like the one where you dumbshit claimed you defeat 1000000 Chinese on Feb 31 of 1967?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maler

Beast said:


> China shall send JL-9 to fight the Indian MKI. J-10A is overkill. I bet one JL-9 can even take on 2 MKI.



I bet a tactically positioned Chinese fart, while standing on the edge of 'donglang' or chumbi valley can destroy a squadron of Indian Su-30 MKI on ground & a brigade of Indian troops. Why don't you give it a try???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

MULUBJA said:


> Count down of -------------------------------------------------------------- one warning.



OK!


So now, anyone please shed some light on this? What count down? I am sorry but the OP appearns in Chinese to me, may be some part is missing. What is this about? 


CAN SOME CHINESE MEMBER HELP???


----------



## Afzal2010

Chinese army seems to be well trained to handle unarmed protestors in a square. From the comments of the Chinese here, it would seem that the Indian army is a tiny puny little opponent which then begs the question..why didn't the mighty Chinese army which didn't hesitate to use tanks on a few thousand protestors not show the same zeal in taking on the Indian army which crossed its path ? Please don't talk about sharpening knives etc...the Chinese army certainly didn't waste much time when it came to sending in the tanks into a square

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

Pakistanis are hoping for Indo China confict. Hahahaha...

Nothing will happen.


----------



## 52051

Afzal2010 said:


> Chinese army seems to be well trained to handle unarmed protestors in a square. From the comments of the Chinese here, it would seem that the Indian army is a tiny puny little opponent which then begs the question..why didn't the mighty Chinese army which didn't hesitate to use tanks on a few thousand protestors not show the same zeal in taking on the Indian army which crossed its path ? Please don't talk about sharpening knives etc...the Chinese army certainly didn't waste much time when it came to sending in the tanks into a square



Are you kidding me you dumb wtf, south african

Since indian military is a cruel joke China only have a few regiments there before this event, thats for defence purpose.

And indians has several army of curries stationed there, thats why China need preparation to take sufficient troop before they to beat the crap out of the indians like they have in 1962/1967/1987 basically every time before.

The US spend even half a year before they beat the crap out of saddam, but that doesnt mean the saddam's troop was not a joke comparing to that of the US, get it my rather not so bright friend?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KRAIT

Its been over a month and Chinese are just issuing empty threats.


----------



## 52051

KRAIT said:


> Its been over a month and Chinese are just issuing empty threats.



Both Nehru and Saddam waited much longer, so enjoy yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KRAIT

52051 said:


> Both Nehru and Saddam waited much longer, so enjoy yourself


Yeah.yeah....so much to your supa powa claim. Cant remove Indian soldiers from Bhutan. Hahahaha


----------



## Afzal2010

52051 said:


> Are you kidding me you dumb wtf, south african
> 
> Since indian military is a cruel joke China only have a few regiments there before this event, thats for defence purpose.
> 
> And indians has several army of curries stationed there, thats why China need preparation to take sufficient troop before they to beat the crap out of the indians like they have in 1962/1967/1987 basically every time before.
> 
> The US spend even half a year before they beat the crap out of saddam, but that doesnt mean the saddam's troop was not a joke comparing to that of the US, get it my rather not so bright friend?



I googled 1967 and 1987. The general international consensus seems to be that you whacked the Indians in 1962 but they returned the favor in 1967 and 1987. I wouldn't boast about defeats of my country's military on a defense forum. But then again, Chinese culture remains strange to me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

Han Warrior said:


> The problem is Indians are neither Russian nor German, they are just dark Indians.


Lol, that was just so straight up.

India is like an MMA fighter nobody wants to fight -- he thinks it's because he's so tough, but the real reason no one wants to fight him is because he has HIV.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 52051

Afzal2010 said:


> I googled 1967 and 1987. The general international consensus seems to be that you whacked the Indians in 1962 but they returned the favor in 1967 and 1987. I wouldn't boast about defeats of my country's military on a defense forum. But then again, Chinese culture remains strange to me



What favor you dumbshit, the exact spot of current event is grabbed by Chinese in 1967 skirimish:

http://www.sohu.com/a/155904412_685257?_f=index_news_18

and in 1987 the indians loss a skirimish and chickened out after the Chinese move several divisions to Tibet.

Yes, curry wiki can only bring you this far



KRAIT said:


> Yeah.yeah....so much to your supa powa claim. Cant remove Indian soldiers from Bhutan. Hahahaha



Just be patient since we may plan to remove indians from india afterall

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

ZeEa5KPul said:


> Lol, that was just so straight up.
> 
> India is like an MMA fighter nobody wants to fight -- he thinks it's because he's so tough, but the real reason no one wants to fight him is because he has HIV.


Actually the real reason is coz he smells like curry + urine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Afzal2010 said:


> I googled 1967 and 1987. The general international consensus seems to be that you whacked the Indians in 1962 but they returned the favor in 1967 and 1987. I wouldn't boast about defeats of my country's military on a defense forum. But then again, Chinese culture remains strange to me


Bro, this is a desperate attempt at ego boosting, after 1987 where nobody died, Rajiv went to Beijing to set a dialogue and peace talks. You see Chinese going to Delhi? Indian media like now sorta made it as if China was amazed by India. Same case like Doval, he came back like a poodle now, before going, he was the Lion of Delhi. 

In 1967, Chinese accounts were no deaths and only gunfire and there was no dispute there. However Indians claimed they killed 10, then they up it to 30 and then now 300. You tell me who is lying? Just like now Indians are lying about troop reduction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 52051

Han Warrior said:


> Bro, this is a desperate attempt at ego boosting, after 1987 where nobody died, Rajiv went to Beijing to set a dialogue and peace talks. You see Chinese going to Delhi? Indian media like now sorta made it as if China was amazed by India. Same case like Doval, he came back like a poodle now, before going, he was the Lion of Delhi.



There is a skirmish in 1987 as well, and Chinese beat the indians easily, and then the indians move troop to try to even the score, and Deng order about 10-15 divisions to move to Tibet to attack, including grab south tibet and other cities, and as expected the indians chickened-out and their PM order their troop retreat like rats.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

52051 said:


> There is a skirmish in 1987 as well, and Chinese beat the indians easily, and then the indians move troop to try to even the score, and Deng order about 10-15 divisions to move to Tibet to attack, including grab south tibet and other cities, and as expected the indians chickened-out and their PM order their troop retreat like rats.


Yup the same PM later went to China to beg for peace and hence it was peaceful for decades. Funny how the Indians twist it as if they won something.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 52051

Han Warrior said:


> Yup the same PM later went to China to beg for peace and hence it was peaceful for decades. Funny how the Indians twist it as if they won something.


We all know indians simply LOVE making low iq lies to make themselves feel a little bit better and to make them the laughing stock they are to others

I bet that SA guy is an indian false flag, since nobody will try to pretend to be indians, it is too embrassing

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

KRAIT said:


> Its been over a month and Chinese are just issuing empty threats.


you put 400 troops there and China want to beat you then you reduced to 40 and we Chinese decide to give you another month. Very soon, it will be zero. If you are not scared of Chinese why not increase 400 to 4000 and instead reduce it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

Maler said:


> Then what are you waiting for tiny yellow man??? Its 50 days since India occupied Chinese land, Why mighty yellow man wetting its pants in front of poor India??


I don't think I am tiny, I am 6 feet tall bro. North Chinese btw. . Buying time for India to reduce troops till 1 soldier left. Winning a war without firing a bullet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maler

Han Warrior said:


> Who happen to kill 4000 Indians.



Japan raped & killed millions of Chinese in 1930s, then what???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rollno21

Another brain fart from Chinese .God knows what will it take for the Chinese to do something on the ground ,it's More that 45 days ,it seems they only have loud mouths .


----------



## Han Patriot

Maler said:


> Japan raped & killed millions of Chinese in 1930s, then what???


Japan raped and killed Chinese, and China won WWII and got a P5 seat. What about India? British raped Indians until there are even Anglo Indians, killed millions in famine and what did you gain?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 52051

Maler said:


> Then what are you waiting for tiny yellow man??? Its 50 days since India occupied Chinese land, Why mighty yellow man wetting its pants in front of poor India??



First of all, thats the land we taken from you in your bigly victory against China in 1967
Secondly, please be patient, you will give back all you take here plus alot of more soon, just like every time before
Thirdly, dont act as if you are tough my blackie friend, we all know your politicans are in panic mode now, maybe they have a little better IQ than you afterall

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Maler

52051 said:


> Exactly, we are neither russians nor german, we are belong to the Chinese race proudly, cannot say the same for indians, dont be sad it is not your fault your race suck so bad.



That proud and mighty Chinese race, raped and used as whores in millions by Japanese!!!


----------



## Han Patriot

Maler said:


> That proud and mighty Chinese race, raped and used as whores in millions by Japanese!!!


Say that to your Indians used as sepoys by brits, women made into British whore producing Anglo Indians.  And they are proud of that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KRAIT

Beast said:


> you put 400 troops there and China want to beat you then you reduced to 40 and we Chinese decide to give you another month. Very soon, it will be zero. If you are not scared of Chinese why not increase 400 to 4000 and instead reduce it?


Who said we reduced it? some dumb chinese media. All you do is issue threat. No action, all talk.


----------



## ashok321

World war II

Stupid Indians lost more of its citizens than the US, UK & France combined:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836372853507428352
Lol at Google dependent pseudo omniscients Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Maler said:


> North Chinese hmm.......Then you must by hybrid of Japanese!!!!


Mongol from mother side ancestry, the same people who founded Mughal (Mongol) in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 52051

Beast said:


> As if Indian media is talk real? You so scared and reduced the troops to Doklam and then build up around your border which we dont care.
> 
> As I say very soon, it will reduced to zero. You dont expect Chinese to attack so quick when India try to appease the Chinese and show goodwill when you make such a big reduction of 90%.



The indian politicans (obviously a little bit smarter and well infomed) are now in panic mode, yet our internet indian tough little low iq boys try his best to impress other with his interent toughness/dumbness

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## turbofan7a

Looks like the chinese do not trust their media anymore hence looking at the korean media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Maler said:


> Its 50 days, when will the soon come, yellow man??? All mighty dragon reduced to issuing warnings only!!!


You make a reduction, coward. We give another 2 weeks as a gesture for your 90% appeasement reduction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maler

Beast said:


> You make a reduction, coward. We give another 2 weeks as a gesture for your 90% appeasement reduction.



As told you by CCP propaganda machinery, yellow man!!! In real world, India has a i battalion on doklam and 2 brigade strength near doklam to eat you alive, you moron!!! Feed this commi propaganda to other gullible yellow men!!! By the way when are you are going to attack!!


----------



## Daniel808

Supa powans indian air force doesn't have any AESA Radar on their Fighters.

Meanwhile,

China's Air Force is one of the Best Air Force across Asia with many of their Fighters already have AESA Radar. J-10C, J-16, J-11D, J-20, not including their Awacs and Warships.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

Maler said:


> Now they developed a taste for Chinese women as the Japanese too!!! They drugged Chinese yellow men with opium and enjoyed Chinese women as whores!!!!








You guys have some serious rape issues bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

surya kiran said:


> Yas yas. Without crossing the border too. Pakistanis, in the end had to go crying to Clinton to save their soldiers and refused to take back the dead bodies of their own soldiers in the beginning.
> 
> We have crossed into what you believe is your territory. Destroyed your road and deployed troops. What do you guys do? Cry in the media. You guys do not have balls.
> 
> You guys do not have the balls to help Pakistan in any conflict, that is why you have not. No balls to help Pakistan. No balls to actually act. Honestly, the Pakistanis have more balls than you. Maybe, you should outsource your fighting to them. Better warriors than you by a huge margin. At the least, they fight. You chaps are only hot air.
> 
> Chinese are like this currently


Err except for camping, how many meters of roads did you destroy with a mini excavator?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TheTheoryOfMilitaryLogistics

“My indian brothers,I have just found that cow shit is as delicious as cow urine.”




LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Afzal2010

Chinese are such good warriors on the internet and in squares where there are unarmed Chinese civilians (similar to their members here) who cry out for freedom. 40 unarmed Indian soldiers approach them and they run back crying to the international world forever. Now Indians, please cut the "mighty Chinese army' some slack or else we SAfricans maybe compelled to send the 2000 man army of our neighbor and satellite state Lesotho to train the PLA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maler

Han Warrior said:


> You guys have some serious rape issues bro.



I was replying to your other brother from Chinese mother & Japanese father in the same coin!!!


----------



## egodoc222

Han Warrior said:


> It's coming' it's coming, why are you so eager to die. Please give some time for us to sharpen the knife first....be considerate.


Lol...all pla can do is bark!! And bully tiny countries!!


----------



## KRAIT

Beast said:


> As if Indian media is talk real? You so scared and reduced the troops to Doklam and then build up around your border which we dont care.
> 
> As I say very soon, it will reduced to zero. You dont expect Chinese to attack so quick when India try to appease the Chinese and show goodwill when you make such a big reduction of 90%.


Your words are like Chinese media. Always blabbering while your govt. sits silent. Can't do anything. Hahahaha....


----------



## eldamar

MULUBJA said:


> Why Just 1:100? It seems that you are not reeducated properly in CPC re-education camp. It should be atleast 1:10000 or more. Small brain does not mean limiting the imagination and wishful thinking.


Cos 1 chinese life = 100 indian lives

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

LoL, A few months earlier after a PAF JF-17 locked on the SU-30 and forced it to leave the area, now a PLAAF J-10 has done the same, well, like before, the Indians now can't make the excuse that it was due to superior American equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## danger007

Windjammer said:


> LoL, A few months earlier after a PAF JF-17 locked on the SU-30 and forced it to leave the area, now a PLAAF J-10 has done the same, well, like before, the Indians now can't make the excuse that it was due to superior American equipment.
> 
> View attachment 416214





You can claim UFO..upto your imagination...


----------



## Windjammer

danger007 said:


> You can claim UFO..upto your imagination...


The joke here is highlighted. 
*Indian Army 'mistook planets for spy drones'*
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...s-planets-for-chinese-spy-drones-8733520.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Windjammer said:


> LoL, A few months earlier after a PAF JF-17 locked on the SU-30 and forced it to leave the area, now a PLAAF J-10 has done the same, well, like before, the Indians now can't make the excuse that it was due to superior American equipment.
> 
> View attachment 416214



your af's usually don't have enough fuel to fly.


----------



## danger007

ashok321 said:


> World war II
> 
> Stupid Indians lost more of its citizens than the US, UK & France combined:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836372853507428352
> Lol at Google dependent pseudo omniscients Indians.





Retard check how many Chinese died..


----------



## Windjammer

Guynextdoor2 said:


> your af's usually don't have enough fuel to fly.


While your's is trained to only shoot down balloons .


----------



## ashok321

danger007 said:


> Retard check how many Chinese died..



You (29- negatives) are relying on my own given link and calling me a retard?


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Windjammer said:


> While your's is trained to only shoot down balloons .



I understand your greatness. I retract my errors. Most of the time we shoot balloon....sometimes we shoot down atlantique etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Han Warrior said:


> Err except for camping, how many meters of roads did you destroy with a mini excavator?


Indian appease the Chinese by reducing 400 men to 40 men now in Doklam. How bravado Indian is.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## turbofan7a

Beast said:


> Indian appease the Chinese by reducing 400 men to 40 men now in Doklam. How bravado Indian is.



Despite you are afraid of attacking India, how brave of you!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

ashok321 said:


> You (29- negatives) are relying on my own given link and calling me a retard?
> 
> View attachment 416225




Lol that means, I pissed off many ......... I don't post to please someone.. you disagree certain person or group, then I can understand you.. but you are someone with nasty mind.. get well soon..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I understand your greatness. I retract my errors. Most of the time we shoot balloon....sometimes we shoot down atlantique etc.


And off course air surrendering Ouragans and Gnats etc.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Windjammer said:


> And off course air surrendering Ouragans and Gnats etc.



Of course how could I forget? That was really an insightful story. IAF pilot sees Starfighter and becomes scared of mighty PAF. EVery other place in the world he would have run back to home base. Instead this guy slows down to firing range, calmly loiters and looks for a good farm to land on and lands there, always exposing himself to enemy fire. Well these kinds of miraculous things have known to have happened to PAF windy. We just have to live with our fate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Chinese media should DECLARE victory over India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shane

Stephen Cohen said:


> Chinese media should DECLARE victory over India



How dare you insult the Mahan Indian Media!

Declaring victory, sir je kal strikes and breaking news of catching spy pigeons is the sole prerogative of the always high and mighty Indian media.


----------



## SingaporeGuy

turbofan7a said:


> Despite you are afraid of attacking India, how brave of you!!!!!



The war to take chicken's neck is not something to be taken lightly.

It requires detailed planning etc

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rustom

Beast said:


> Indian appease the Chinese by reducing 400 men to 40 men now in Doklam. How bravado Indian is.


It was a lie by Chinese defence ministry to show some success within china lol


----------



## UKBengali

SingaporeGuy said:


> The war to take chicken's neck is not something to be taken lightly.
> 
> It requires detailed planning etc



I am sure that detailed plans were planned many years ago to take the "Chicken's "Neck"

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Windjammer

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Of course how could I forget? That was really an insightful story. IAF pilot sees Starfighter and becomes scared of mighty PAF. EVery other place in the world he would have run back to home base. Instead this guy slows down to firing range, calmly loiters and looks for a good farm to land on and lands there, always exposing himself to enemy fire. Well these kinds of miraculous things have known to have happened to PAF windy. We just have to live with our fate.


The irony is it's IAF which always loses it's radios, direction, suffers bad weather all at critical moments and always end up on Pakistan side.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faithfulguy

third eye said:


> ...& I thought Indian media was hyper.



What is troubling is that Chinese media is not that hyper. I do wish they are bragging. So would you,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## manlion

SingaporeGuy said:


> The war to take chicken's neck is not something to be taken lightly.
> 
> It requires detailed planning etc



Just like the Kashmiris, and Tamils , the North East people occupied by India need their freedom , if not independent these states should either belong to Myanmar and China.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## S10

Both sides have given their bottom line. Since there is no compromise, let's wait for the incoming conflict. India will be a good test for the effectiveness of Chinese modernized military, especially after a decade of reforms.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SingaporeGuy

S10 said:


> Both sides have given their bottom line. Since there is no compromise, let's wait for the incoming conflict. India will be a good test for the effectiveness of Chinese modernized military, especially after a decade of reforms.



Its totally too easy. India placed so many troops there without digging in or underground emplacements.

Even the japanese did better in 1945 at iwo jima/okinawa

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

turbofan7a said:


> Despite you are afraid of attacking India, how brave of you!!!!!


We never say we will attack immediately. You misunderstood but reduction 90 precent of your men in Doklam is a great sight of Indian appeasement towards China 

We Chinese let you enjoy another few more weeks of stay as a sight of your fear.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SingaporeGuy



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## manlion

still relevant after 8 yrs 

*China should break up India: Chinese strategist*
August 10, 2009 11:09 IST

Almost coinciding with the 13th round of Sino-Indian border talks (New Delhi, August 7-8, 2009), an article (in the Chinese language) has appeared in China captioned 'If China takes a little action, the so-called Great Indian Federation can be broken up' (Zhong Guo Zhan Lue Gang, www.iiss.cn, Chinese, August 8, 2009).

Interestingly, it has been reproduced in several other strategic and military Web sites of the country and by all means, targets the domestic audience. The authoritative host site is located in Beijing and is the new edition of one, which so far represented the China International Institute for Strategic Studies (www.chinaiiss.org).

Claiming that Beijing's 'China-Centric' Asian strategy, provides for splitting India, the writer of the article, Zhan Lue (strategy), has found that New Delhi's corresponding 'India-Centric' policy in Asia, is in reality a 'Hindustan centric' one. Stating that on the other hand 'local centres' exist in several of the country's provinces (excepting for the UP and certain northern regions), Zhan Lue has felt that in the face of such local characteristics, the 'so-called' Indian nation cannot be considered as one having existed in history.

The writer has argued that in view of the above, China in its own interest and the progress of Asia, should join forces with different nationalities like the Assamese, Tamils, and Kashmiris and support the latter in establishing independent nation-States of their own, out of India. In particular, the ULFA (_United Liberation Front of Asom_) in Assam, a territory neighboring China, can be helped by China so that Assam realises its national independence.

The article has also felt that for Bangladesh, the biggest threat is from India, which wants to develop a great Indian Federation extending from Afghanistan to Myanmar. India is also targeting China with support to Vietnam's efforts to occupy Nansha (Spratly) group of islands in South China Sea.

Hence the need for China's consolidation of its alliance with Bangladesh, a country with which the US and Japan are also improving their relations to counter China.

It has pointed out that China can give political support to Bangladesh enabling the latter to encourage ethnic Bengalis in India to get rid of Indian control and unite with Bangladesh as one Bengali nation; if the same is not possible, creation of at least another free Bengali nation state as a friendly neighbour of Bangladesh, would be desirable, for the purpose of weakening India's expansion and threat aimed at forming a 'unified South Asia'.

The punch line in the article has been that to split India, China can bring into its fold countries like Pakistan, Nepal and Bhutan, support ULFA in attaining its goal for Assam's independence, back aspirations of Indian nationalities like the Tamils and Nagas, encourage Bangladesh to give a push to the independence of West Bengal and lastly recover the 90,000 sq km territory in southern Tibet.

Wishing for India's break-up into 20 to 30 nation-States like in Europe, the article has concluded by saying that if the consciousness of nationalities in India could be aroused, social reforms in South Asia can be achieved, the caste system can be eradicated and the region can march along the road of prosperity.

http://news.rediff.com/special/2009...reak-up-india-suggests-chinese-strategist.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SingaporeGuy

manlion said:


> still relevant after 11 yrs
> 
> *China should break up India: Chinese strategist*
> August 10, 2009 11:09 IST
> 
> Almost coinciding with the 13th round of Sino-Indian border talks (New Delhi, August 7-8, 2009), an article (in the Chinese language) has appeared in China captioned 'If China takes a little action, the so-called Great Indian Federation can be broken up' (Zhong Guo Zhan Lue Gang, www.iiss.cn, Chinese, August 8, 2009).
> 
> Interestingly, it has been reproduced in several other strategic and military Web sites of the country and by all means, targets the domestic audience. The authoritative host site is located in Beijing and is the new edition of one, which so far represented the China International Institute for Strategic Studies (www.chinaiiss.org).
> 
> Claiming that Beijing's 'China-Centric' Asian strategy, provides for splitting India, the writer of the article, Zhan Lue (strategy), has found that New Delhi's corresponding 'India-Centric' policy in Asia, is in reality a 'Hindustan centric' one. Stating that on the other hand 'local centres' exist in several of the country's provinces (excepting for the UP and certain northern regions), Zhan Lue has felt that in the face of such local characteristics, the 'so-called' Indian nation cannot be considered as one having existed in history.
> 
> The writer has argued that in view of the above, China in its own interest and the progress of Asia, should join forces with different nationalities like the Assamese, Tamils, and Kashmiris and support the latter in establishing independent nation-States of their own, out of India. In particular, the ULFA (_United Liberation Front of Asom_) in Assam, a territory neighboring China, can be helped by China so that Assam realises its national independence.
> 
> The article has also felt that for Bangladesh, the biggest threat is from India, which wants to develop a great Indian Federation extending from Afghanistan to Myanmar. India is also targeting China with support to Vietnam's efforts to occupy Nansha (Spratly) group of islands in South China Sea.
> 
> Hence the need for China's consolidation of its alliance with Bangladesh, a country with which the US and Japan are also improving their relations to counter China.
> 
> It has pointed out that China can give political support to Bangladesh enabling the latter to encourage ethnic Bengalis in India to get rid of Indian control and unite with Bangladesh as one Bengali nation; if the same is not possible, creation of at least another free Bengali nation state as a friendly neighbour of Bangladesh, would be desirable, for the purpose of weakening India's expansion and threat aimed at forming a 'unified South Asia'.
> 
> The punch line in the article has been that to split India, China can bring into its fold countries like Pakistan, Nepal and Bhutan, support ULFA in attaining its goal for Assam's independence, back aspirations of Indian nationalities like the Tamils and Nagas, encourage Bangladesh to give a push to the independence of West Bengal and lastly recover the 90,000 sq km territory in southern Tibet.
> 
> Wishing for India's break-up into 20 to 30 nation-States like in Europe, the article has concluded by saying that if the consciousness of nationalities in India could be aroused, social reforms in South Asia can be achieved, the caste system can be eradicated and the region can march along the road of prosperity.
> 
> http://news.rediff.com/special/2009...reak-up-india-suggests-chinese-strategist.htm



This is excellent

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## djsjs

Stephen Cohen said:


> Chinese media should DECLARE victory over India


no,fake news.China old 3rd generation plane would never win su30 mki super jet.
su30mki >>su30mkk>>j10


----------



## SingaporeGuy

manlion said:


> well the Americans too had similar illusion , but we know what happened to them in Vietnam.. In your case, even LTTE's rag tag Tamil child soldier sent your sturdy Sikhs/Jats to eternal hell in Eelam



Lets not forget india started LTTE tamil tiger via their R.A.W and took 30 years of sri lankan development down the drains

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SleeveofWizard

manlion said:


> well the Americans too had similar illusion , but we know what happened to them in Vietnam.. In your case, even LTTE's rag tag Tamil child soldier sent your sturdy Sikhs/Jats to eternal hell in Tamil Eelam



Chinese are nothing like the brave mighty Vietcongs. Also what you said actually re-iterates my point. The Vietnamese hunted the Americans since Americans were foreigners to the land, while the Vietcong knew every tree in the forest(not literally). Similarly, our soldiers know the geography of the area like the palm of their hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manlion

SingaporeGuy said:


> Lets not forget india started LTTE tamil tiger via their R.A.W and took 30 years of sri lankan development down the drains



India used LTTE to fight it proxy war with Sri Lanka for the following reasons : 
1 - Sri Lanka supported Pakistan during the 1971 Indo-Pak war in East Paksitan 
2- Sri Lankan prez was defiant to India
3- Prevent USA from establishing its naval base in Trincomalee
4 - destroy Lankan economy as a punishment for its defiance

And in 2009 India sponsored the Tamil genocide in Sri Lanka to wipe out Tamils in Sri Lanka

anyway your EX PM had good words for LTTE

Lee Kuan Yew, the Father of Singapore and father of Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong of Singapore has described Sri Lankan President Mahinda Rajapaksa as a Sinhalese Extremist and what happened in Sri Lanka in 2009 as ethnic cleansing.

https://www.colombotelegraph.com/index.php/mahinda-rajapaksa-is-a-sinhalese-extremist-lee-kuan-yew/

“One-man one-vote led to the Sinhalese majority domination over the minority Tamils who were the active and intelligent fellows who worked hard and got themselves penalised.” Lee Kuan Yew. • “Sri Lanka is not a happy, united country. Yes, they have beaten the Tamil Tigers this time, but the Sinhalese who are less capable are putting down a minority of Jaffna Tamils who are more capable. They were squeezing them out. That’s why the Tamils rebelled. But I do not see them ethnic cleansing all two million-plus Jaffna Tamils. The Jaffna Tamils have been in Sri Lanka as long as the Sinhalese.” Lee Kuan Yew


----------



## salimpheku

SingaporeGuy said:


> This is excellent



I know you lot get off reading these stuff just like how people fantasise about having a Klingon GF.


----------



## SleeveofWizard

manlion said:


> India used LTTE to fight it proxy war with Sri Lanka for 2 reasons
> 1- Sri Lanka supported Pakistn in teh 1971 Indo-Pak war in Esat Paksitan
> 2- Sri Lankan prez was defiant to India
> 3- Prevent USA from establishing its naval base in Trincomalee
> 4 - destroy Lankan economy as a punishment for its defiance
> 
> And in 2009 India sponsored the Tamil genocide in Sri Lanka to wipe out Tamils in Sri Lanka
> 
> anyway your EX PM had good words for LTTE
> 
> 
> 
> “One-man one-vote led to the Sinhalese majority domination over the minority Tamils who were the active and intelligent fellows who worked hard and got themselves penalised.” Lee Kuan Yew. • “Sri Lanka is not a happy, united country. Yes, they have beaten the Tamil Tigers this time, but the Sinhalese who are less capable are putting down a minority of Jaffna Tamils who are more capable. They were squeezing them out. That’s why the Tamils rebelled. But I do not see them ethnic cleansing all two million-plus Jaffna Tamils. The Jaffna Tamils have been in Sri Lanka as long as the Sinhalese.” Lee Kuan Yew



India didn't massacre the Tamils, Congress party did because LTTE killed Rajiv Gandhi. BJP was mostly pro Tamil. As for Tamil Tigers, I or most Indians had no hate for them. Our leaders make decisions for us and there is very little we can do about it. In any case, Sri Lanka procured most weapons from China and Pakistan, blame them instead of ranting crap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manlion

SingaporeGuy said:


> Lets not forget gujarat 2002 as well
> 
> 400 muslims dead and 20 hindus dead



today its Indian Occupied Kashmir



KanchaBhau said:


> India didn't massacre the Tamils, Congress party did because LTTE killed Rajiv Gandhi. BJP was mostly pro Tamil. As for Tamil Tigers, I or most Indians had no hate for them. Our leaders make decisions for us and there is very little we can do about it. In any case, Sri Lanka procured most weapons from China and Pakistan, blame them instead of ranting crap.



BJP- Congress both are the different sides of the same (anti Tamil )coin. Both will woo Sri Lanka (with gifts) away from China and Pakistan, for its geopolitical interest.

*BJP IN SRI LANKA: INDIA DISTANCES ITSELF FROM TAMIL NADU-TNA-LTTE AND EELAM*

http://www.onlanka.com/news/bjp-in-...tself-from-tamil-nadu-tna-ltte-and-eelam.html

*India's complicity to Sri Lanka's war crime exposed in Geneva*

http://www.jdslanka.org/index.php/n...ity-to-sri-lankas-war-crime-exposed-in-geneva


----------



## SleeveofWizard

manlion said:


> today its Indian Occupied Kashmir
> 
> 
> 
> BJP- Congress both are the different sides of the same (anti Tamil )coin. Both will woo Sri Lanka (with gifts) away from China and Pakistan, for its geopolitical interest.
> 
> *BJP IN SRI LANKA: INDIA DISTANCES ITSELF FROM TAMIL NADU-TNA-LTTE AND EELAM*
> 
> http://www.onlanka.com/news/bjp-in-...tself-from-tamil-nadu-tna-ltte-and-eelam.html
> 
> *India's complicity to Sri Lanka's war crime exposed in Geneva*
> 
> http://www.jdslanka.org/index.php/n...ity-to-sri-lankas-war-crime-exposed-in-geneva



Tamils are one of us and Sri Lanka as a neighbouring Buddhist nation is like our brother, we don't want any harm to either. LTTE is a thing of the past. Move on and fight for your rights in Sri Lanka or for a separate state like Tamil Nadu within Sri Lanka. We do not believe in separatism or independence movements in the name of religion or language. Tamil is just one language out of thousands in the world, nothing special about it that warrants a separate country. If all people thought like you, many countries would split apart and descend into Chaos. India has 28 major languages, Belgium has 3, even Pakistan has a few. Tamils are like the French, needlessly proud and insecure about their language. Grow up...
In any case, most languages in the world are expected to be wiped out by 2100 and replaced by English which will be the language for all humans.


----------



## manlion

KanchaBhau said:


> Tamils are one of us and Sri Lanka as a neighbouring Buddhist nation is like our brother, we don't want any harm to either. LTTE is a thing of the past. Move on and fight for your rights in Sri Lanka or for a separate state like Tamil Nadu within Sri Lanka. We do not believe in separatism or independence movements in the name of religion or language. Tamil is just one language out of thousands in the world, nothing special about it that warrants a separate country. If all people thought like you, many countries would split apart and descend into Chaos. India has 28 major languages, Belgium has 3, even Pakistan has a few. Tamils are like the French, needlessly proud and insecure about their language. Grow up...



when confronted by China (or Pakistan), Indians get cozy with Tamils - looks like a Chinese military threat is a blessing for Tamils.

for a start first preach the "one of us' ideology to Keralites/Kannadigas who deny Tamilnadu water from Kaveri/Mullai Periyar and Hindi heart landers who impose Hindi on Tamils 

Tamilnadu quest for independence has nothing to do with language but Indian hegemony, does Dravidian vs Aryan ring a bell ?


----------



## turbofan7a

Beast said:


> We never say we will attack immediately. You misunderstood but reduction 90 precent of your men in Doklam is a great sight of Indian appeasement towards China
> 
> We Chinese let you enjoy another few more weeks of stay as a sight of your fear.



Despite reduction in army men, the chinese are so scared to attack, clearly shows how afraid you are of the Indian army.



SingaporeGuy said:


> The war to take chicken's neck is not something to be taken lightly.
> 
> It requires detailed planning etc



Looks like the chinese would take 100 more years for detailed planning.


----------



## cirr

Latest images - missiles seen heading for war zone on the Qinghai-Tibet Railway

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Han Patriot

turbofan7a said:


> Despite reduction in army men, the chinese are so scared to attack, clearly shows how afraid you are of the Indian army.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the chinese would take 100 more years for detailed planning.


Well at least Indians admit they retreated 90% of your troops now after numerous warnings. I hope China can give a few more, these cowards might leave ONE soldier to invade China. 



cirr said:


> Latest images - missiles seen heading for war zone on the Qinghai-Tibet Railway
> 
> View attachment 416270
> 
> 
> View attachment 416271


These idiots are underestimating the importance of logistics....the longer they prolong this, the more supplies and troops will go into Tibet. Tactically, its better they attack now before China is fully prepared.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TopCat

cirr said:


> Latest images - missiles seen heading for war zone on the Qinghai-Tibet Railway
> 
> View attachment 416270
> 
> 
> View attachment 416271


Wow.. simply wow.
It is insane for Indians to face China.. Will be a one sided slaughter.
I feel sorry for the ordinary Indian soldiers who are sent to frontline as a cannon fodder.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chhatrapati

TopCat said:


> Wow.. simply wow.
> It is insane for Indians to face China.. Will be a one sided slaughter.
> I feel sorry for the ordinary Indian soldiers who are sent to frontline as a cannon fodder.


LDC's need not worry about what happens to India. 

Worry about your own sorry state.


----------



## turbofan7a

Han Warrior said:


> Well at least Indians admit they retreated 90% of your troops now after numerous warnings. I hope China can give a few more, these cowards might leave ONE soldier to invade China.



Despite reduction in troops, the chinese have got no nerves to attack India.....



TopCat said:


> Wow.. simply wow.
> It is insane for Indians to face China.. Will be a one sided slaughter.
> I feel sorry for the ordinary Indian soldiers who are sent to frontline as a cannon fodder.



Yes, it would be a one sided slaughter for the chinese.


----------



## Han Patriot

turbofan7a said:


> Despite reduction in troops, the chinese have got no nerves to attack India.....
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it would be a one sided slaughter for the chinese.


It's coming bro, don't be so eager to die, let us prep up the weapons, sharpens our knifes before slaughtering some beef.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## danger007

Han Warrior said:


> That's the point, Chinese died for their country, 1 mil plus Indians died for the Brits. See the slave mentality? More Indians died than US+UK+France combined. What did you get? We got P5 and respect. Indians?





Whatever your training is too poor.. lolz these guys, good for nothing but boasting..


----------



## Han Patriot

danger007 said:


> Whatever your training is too poor.. lolz these guys, good for nothing but boasting..


More Russians died, and their training is poor too?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

why was only one MKI in the air?? shouldn't he have a wing man


----------



## danger007

C130 said:


> why was only one MKI in the air?? shouldn't he have a wing man




Chinese can lock mki with Slingshot.. they have advanced version Slingshot...


----------



## cirr

Han Warrior said:


> Well at least Indians admit they retreated 90% of your troops now after numerous warnings. I hope China can give a few more, these cowards might leave ONE soldier to invade China.
> 
> 
> These idiots are underestimating the importance of logistics....the longer they prolong this, the more supplies and troops will go into Tibet. Tactically, its better they attack now before China is fully prepared.



http://weibo.com/tv/v/FfGFOxs87?fid=1034:99c2c2ee75201eb5147513a6534a567a



TopCat said:


> Wow.. simply wow.
> It is insane for Indians to face China.. Will be a one sided slaughter.
> I feel sorry for the ordinary Indian soldiers who are sent to frontline as a cannon fodder.



Watch the video above

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 52051

C130 said:


> why was only one MKI in the air?? shouldn't he have a wing man



Since when the article mention there is only one SU-30MKI? it is that pathetic jap try to put his words into the news

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseLuver

cirr said:


> http://weibo.com/tv/v/FfGFOxs87?fid=1034:99c2c2ee75201eb5147513a6534a567a
> 
> These colored land grabbers so desire a war and they so gonna get it. 40 turds as cannon fodder
> 
> 
> Watch the video above

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Lots of Z-10s are on their way to Tibet

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## terranMarine

YESSSSSSSSSSSS, war preparations on its way

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## turbofan7a

cirr said:


> Lots of Z-10s are on their way to Tibet
> 
> View attachment 416504



Only to return back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brickwall

terranMarine said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSS, war preparations on its way



Preparation is simple enough, but what follows aftermath of WAR is not simple...Be careful what u wish for.


----------



## turbofan7a

TopCat said:


> Man this is scary...
> What is the status of the Indian troops..? Are they all ran away leaving only 40 and a bulldozer behind?
> Show little mercy
> 
> @SOUTHie



40 troops are more than enough for the chinese, even with just 40 near the border the chinese do not have the nerves to attack India....


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

terranMarine said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSS, war preparations on its way


This is going to be China's Desert Storm: a definitive military operation that showcases its revamped doctrine and technology and fully inducts the PLA into the annals of modern warfare.

Either that, or a humiliating withdrawal by India. But one shouldn't feel the slightest bit bad for them, whatever happens; they brought this on themselves.



Brickwall said:


> Preparation is simple enough, but what follows aftermath of WAR is not simple...Be careful what u wish for.


Don't your countrymen always say that China will be left with a bloody nose? Well, you _won't_ be left with anything recognizable as a face. You'll look like Picasso drew you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

cirr said:


> Lots of Z-10s are on their way to Tibet
> 
> View attachment 416504


Z-10s has a 6000m service ceiling. I think operating around 4500m should not be a problem. India does not have true attack helis, Apaches are only due next year and that too in smaller quantities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brickwall

ZeEa5KPul said:


> This is going to be China's Desert Storm: a definitive military operation that showcases its revamped doctrine and technology and fully inducts the PLA into the annals of modern warfare.
> 
> Either that, or a humiliating withdrawal by India. But one shouldn't feel the slightest bit bad for them, whatever happens; they brought this on themselves.
> 
> 
> Don't your countrymen always say that China will be left with a bloody nose? Well, you _won't_ be left with anything recognizable as a face. You'll look like Picasso drew you.




Problem with Chinese and their cheerleaders is that they think they are USA and India worse then Somalia, they are imagining when PLA rolls, Indians would either withdraw or just stand there.

They have yet to envisioned the scenario if Indian forces fight back ,we are not super power but we can hold on to our ground and hurt the invaders.

This WAR is just being pushed more due to rhetoric from Chinese Media than anything else, issue is not complicated enough which can not be resolved peacefully.


----------



## Han Patriot

turbofan7a said:


> The chinese clowns near the border are like!
> 
> View attachment 416512


I bet you were laughing too when we killed 4000 Indians and took over Aaksai Chin.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## terranMarine

Brickwall said:


> Preparation is simple enough, but what follows aftermath of WAR is not simple...*Be careful what u wish for*.



What happened to you Hindus bragging that China lacking balls? Now we are seeing some mass deployment you are sh!tting in your pants by telling us to be careful what we wish for? Your sentence reveals you are getting worried, you should be because when our patience runs out you Hindus will get smashed. We have warned you guys do not test our patience or you will get what you wish for a damn WAR.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## turbofan7a

Han Warrior said:


> I bet you were laughing too when we killed 4000 Indians and took over Aaksai Chin.



We are laughing that you do not have the nerves to even attack India even when there are only 40 troops near the border.


----------



## KRAIT

China and its baseless threats. They can bully ASEAN countries, India, they cant handle.

For over two months they have been issuing warning and cant do anything. Entire world is laughing at China.


----------



## Han Patriot

turbofan7a said:


> We are laughing that you do not have the nerves to even attack India even when there are only 40 troops near the border.


We don't have to yet, since 90% reduced when we just warned. Another warning and ONE soldier will be left. Patience, don't be so eager to die, we need to sharpen our swords to slaughter Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## turbofan7a

Han Warrior said:


> We don't have to yet, since 90% reduced when we just warned. Another warning and ONE soldier will be left. Patience, don't be so eager to die, we need to sharpen our swords to slaughter Indians.



First get the nerves to attack our 40 soilders, the chinese threats are as fake as their products.


----------



## Brickwall

terranMarine said:


> What happened to you Hindus bragging that China lacking balls? Now we are seeing some mass deployment you are sh!tting in your pants by telling us to be careful what we wish for? Your sentence reveals you are getting worried, you should be because when our patience runs out you Hindus will get smashed. We have warned you guys do not test our patience or you will get what you wish for a damn WAR.




Problem with Kids now-a-days, they are eager to jump into fight. What you call cowardice is actually knowing what WAR is , its not your Hollywood movie.There is no action replay or perfect script, its Ugly , worse than what you are imagining

We in India lives under threat throughout the year either its one neighbor threatening nuclear war or sending terrorist in our cities to kill innocents.

If you think your PLA is terrifying us, its making itself laughing stock, by daily issuance of warning


----------



## Han Patriot

turbofan7a said:


> First get the nerves to attack our 40 soilders, the chinese threats are as fake as their products.


Sure stop buying our fake products and give us 50 billion surplus... Did we put a gun on your head?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## turbofan7a

Han Warrior said:


> Sure stop buying our fake products and give us 50 billion surplus... Did we put a gun on your head?



No we will donate that 50 billion dollar to the poor chinese like you.


----------



## Han Patriot

turbofan7a said:


> No we will donate that 50 billion dollar to the poor chinese like you.


Thanks for the donation bro, although we are 5x richer, you are still so generous to donate to us while your kids starve and you women shit on the streets.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## terranMarine

Brickwall said:


> Problem with Kids now-a-days, they are eager to jump into fight. What you call cowardice is actually knowing what WAR is , its not your Hollywood movie.There is no action replay or perfect script, its Ugly , worse than what you are imagining
> 
> We in India lives under threat throughout the year either its one neighbor threatening nuclear war or sending terrorist in our cities to kill innocents.
> 
> If you think your PLA is terrifying us, its making itself laughing stock, by daily issuance of warning



Then you got nothing to worry right? So why are you saying we should becareful if a war breaks out? India is supa powa already

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## turbofan7a

Han Warrior said:


> Thanks for the donation bro, although we are 5x richer, you are still so generous to donate to us while your kids starve and you women shit on the streets.



You need a bigger heart to donate to the poor chinese who have to work at the chinese sweat shops. Despite having just some money your women are still shitting on the streets and when they go abroad as well.


----------



## Brickwall

terranMarine said:


> Then you got nothing to worry right? So why are you saying we should becareful if a war breaks out? India is supa powa already


Kiddo read again post, you seem more like cheerleader to me


----------



## Han Patriot

turbofan7a said:


> You need a bigger heart to donate to the poor chinese who have to work at the chinese sweat shops. Despite having just some money your women are still shitting on the streets and when they go abroad as well.


Sure, tell that to your tech coolies who get paid the same amount and your millions of jobless youths buying our products. Imagine those starving indians dying to work in manufacturing, one less job means one starving Indian. Sure comparing half a billion shitters to a few nutcracks, that too having money to go abroad.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## turbofan7a

Han Warrior said:


> Sure, tell that to your tech coolies who get paid the same amount and your millions of jobless youths buying our products. Imagine those starving indians dying to work in manufacturing, one less job means one starving Indian. Sure comparing half a billion shitters to a few nutcracks, that too having money to go abroad.



Atleast they are tech coolies and not like you working in a sweat shop, first feed the poor in you country and save them before advising others.


----------



## terranMarine

Brickwall said:


> Kiddo read again post, you seem more like cheerleader to me


Little boy you brag about Indian as supa powa, then show what you are made of. A war serves as the perfect platform for testing your theory about how battle hardened you Hindus already are. Since we have not fought a war in a long time we would be destroyed by India according to your brethren here. In a war you can demonstrate this theory

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brickwall

terranMarine said:


> Little boy you brag about Indian as supa powa, then show what you are made of. A war serves as the perfect platform for testing your theory about how battle hardened you Hindus already are. Since we have not fought a war in a long time we would be destroyed by India according to your brethren here. In a war you can demonstrate this theory




Kid read the post again, Show me once sentence bragging about super power, its you and your Media, which is only bragging for last few weeks that they will do his or that...


----------



## cnleio

manlion said:


> China has stepped up its rhetoric in an increasingly tense border row with India, hinting at the possibility of military action in a propaganda push that analysts are calling "genuinely troubling."
> 
> Read more: http://www.digitaljournal.com/news/...ndoff-with-india/article/499266#ixzz4oqW1YPnH
> 
> *China prepared for military confrontation, will ‘annihilate’ all Indian troops, says Chinese media*
> 
> *A new editorial of Chinese state daily Global Times on Friday targeted Prime Minister Narendra Modi, warning him not to push India into a "reckless conflict" with China.*
> 
> Amid the ongoing standoff between Indian and Chinese soldiers in Sikkim, a new editorial of Chinese state daily Global Times on Friday targeted Prime Minister Narendra Modi, warning him not to push India into a “reckless conflict” with China. The editorial titled, “Modi mustn’t pull India into reckless conflict”, warned, “Indian border troops are no rival to PLA field forces. If a war spreads, the PLA is perfectly capable of annihilating all Indian troops in the border region.”
> 
> Claiming that the ongoing standoff is a “war with an obvious result”, the editorial said, “The government of Prime Minister Narendra Modi should be aware of the PLA’s overwhelming firepower and logistics.”
> 
> The editorial also mocked Union Defence Minister Arun Jaitley’s recent remark that India of 2017 is different from what it was in 1962, in which China had defeated Indian forces. It said the Modi government should stop “lying”. “The gap in national strength between the two countries is the largest in the past 50 years. If the Modi government wants to start a war, at least it should tell its people the truth,” it said.
> 
> India has made its stance clear that that it stands for peace the border question can be solved diplomatically, not by war. However, since the start of the standoff, Chinese diplomats and media have tried to provoke India. The latest editorial is the proof, even as it claims that China is interested in peace.
> 
> Explaining why China has not yet resorted to war, the editorial said, “So why hasn’t the PLA started? China cherishes the decade-long peace on the border and wishes not to break it. We want to give peace a chance and allow India to recognize the grave consequences.”
> 
> The editorial also claimed that “PLA has made sufficient preparation for military confrontation.”
> 
> http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...an-troops-chinese-media-warns-pm-modi/794744/


China side, from BeiJing to Chinese folks ... this time Chinese take seriously at the border conflict between India and China, i believe China military force also prepare for future military conflict and weapons continuously transporting from mainland to Tibet. The next two-month, there will be 2nd 1962 ... just hope India get ready ~! 

Mr Leio's feeling as good as usual, hope our Indian friends already got ur promise from U.S & Trump.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## UKBengali

Brickwall said:


> Problem with Chinese and their cheerleaders is that they think they are USA and India worse then Somalia, they are imagining when PLA rolls, Indians would either withdraw or just stand there.
> 
> They have yet to envisioned the scenario if Indian forces fight back ,we are not super power but we can hold on to our ground and hurt the invaders.
> 
> This WAR is just being pushed more due to rhetoric from Chinese Media than anything else, issue is not complicated enough which can not be resolved peacefully.



Actually China is not that far from USA these days. No-one said that India is Somalia but India is like a larger Iraq
from 2003.

Some of your critical hardware is completed dated or lacking compared to China. Let us make a quick comparison of the weapons that could be involved in any war:

1. J-20 versus SU-30MKI.

Even the 20 J-20s currently available would wipe out the whole of the SU-30MKI fleet and still there would be some J-20s left.

2. Z-10 versus nothing. China has around 100 of the Z-10s to cause immense damage to Indian infantry and armoured vehicles.

2. Cruise and ballistic missiles. China has many times what India can bring to the field.

IAF would not last more than a few days if it came out to openly challenge the J-20s in an air-war.
Without air-cover Indian Army would suffer the same fate as Iraq did in GW1 and GW2. It is not about the power differential between China and India being the same as between US and Iraq, but that it is at a large enough level that the outcome would be very similar.

PS - I really hope there is no war as Indian troops do not deserve to die in the thousands as what will happen if there is a major conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Brickwall

UKBengali said:


> Actually China is not that far from USA these days. No-one said that India is Somalia but India is like a larger Iraq
> from 2003.
> 
> Some of your critical hardware is completed dated or lacking compared to China. Let us make a quick comparison of the weapons that could be involved in any war:
> 
> 1. J-20 versus SU-30MKI.
> 
> Even the 20 J-20s currently available would wipe out the whole of the SU-30MKI fleet and still there would be some J-20s left.
> 
> 2. Z-10 versus nothing. China has around 100 of the Z-10s to cause immense damage to Indian infantry and armoured vehicles.
> 
> 2. Cruise and ballistic missiles. China has many times what India can bring to the field.
> 
> IAF would not last more than a few days if it came out to openly challenge the J-20s in an air-war.
> Without air-cover Indian Army would suffer the same fate as Iraq did in GW1 and GW2. It is not about the power differential between China and India being the same as between US and Iraq, but that it is at a large enough level that the outcome would be very similar.
> 
> PS - I really hope there is no war as Indian troops do not deserve to die in the thousands as what will happen if there is a major conflict.




No no...Chinese are already capturing Mars now, they have defeated all known nation on Planet Earth.This is some high level of cheer leading.

Hope your are paid enough to write this Shit

PS: In case Chinese defeat us, we are planning to swamp Bangladesh..


----------



## CriticalThought

jhungary said:


> Unlike some one, I don't need to collect dole, I served in the Military and worked for the Australian Government
> 
> But for you? Why don't you find your own back end on a booze bus?
> 
> Acting like a bounce and but ended up like a drongo, you make me laugh mate, how long have you been in this country?



Guys, guys, we're all friends here. Peace!


----------



## UKBengali

Brickwall said:


> No no...Chinese are already capturing Mars now, they have defeated all known nation on Planet Earth.This is some high level of cheer leading.
> 
> Hope your are paid enough to write this Shit
> 
> PS: In case Chinese defeat us, we are planning to swamp Bangladesh..



So you volunteer to go to the field then?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hassan Guy

manlion said:


> still relevant after 8 yrs
> 
> *China should break up India: Chinese strategist*
> August 10, 2009 11:09 IST
> 
> Almost coinciding with the 13th round of Sino-Indian border talks (New Delhi, August 7-8, 2009), an article (in the Chinese language) has appeared in China captioned 'If China takes a little action, the so-called Great Indian Federation can be broken up' (Zhong Guo Zhan Lue Gang, www.iiss.cn, Chinese, August 8, 2009).
> 
> Interestingly, it has been reproduced in several other strategic and military Web sites of the country and by all means, targets the domestic audience. The authoritative host site is located in Beijing and is the new edition of one, which so far represented the China International Institute for Strategic Studies (www.chinaiiss.org).
> 
> Claiming that Beijing's 'China-Centric' Asian strategy, provides for splitting India, the writer of the article, Zhan Lue (strategy), has found that New Delhi's corresponding 'India-Centric' policy in Asia, is in reality a 'Hindustan centric' one. Stating that on the other hand 'local centres' exist in several of the country's provinces (excepting for the UP and certain northern regions), Zhan Lue has felt that in the face of such local characteristics, the 'so-called' Indian nation cannot be considered as one having existed in history.
> 
> The writer has argued that in view of the above, China in its own interest and the progress of Asia, should join forces with different nationalities like the Assamese, Tamils, and Kashmiris and support the latter in establishing independent nation-States of their own, out of India. In particular, the ULFA (_United Liberation Front of Asom_) in Assam, a territory neighboring China, can be helped by China so that Assam realises its national independence.
> 
> The article has also felt that for Bangladesh, the biggest threat is from India, which wants to develop a great Indian Federation extending from Afghanistan to Myanmar. India is also targeting China with support to Vietnam's efforts to occupy Nansha (Spratly) group of islands in South China Sea.
> 
> Hence the need for China's consolidation of its alliance with Bangladesh, a country with which the US and Japan are also improving their relations to counter China.
> 
> It has pointed out that China can give political support to Bangladesh enabling the latter to encourage ethnic Bengalis in India to get rid of Indian control and unite with Bangladesh as one Bengali nation; if the same is not possible, creation of at least another free Bengali nation state as a friendly neighbour of Bangladesh, would be desirable, for the purpose of weakening India's expansion and threat aimed at forming a 'unified South Asia'.
> 
> The punch line in the article has been that to split India, China can bring into its fold countries like Pakistan, Nepal and Bhutan, support ULFA in attaining its goal for Assam's independence, back aspirations of Indian nationalities like the Tamils and Nagas, encourage Bangladesh to give a push to the independence of West Bengal and lastly recover the 90,000 sq km territory in southern Tibet.
> 
> Wishing for India's break-up into 20 to 30 nation-States like in Europe, the article has concluded by saying that if the consciousness of nationalities in India could be aroused, social reforms in South Asia can be achieved, the caste system can be eradicated and the region can march along the road of prosperity.
> 
> http://news.rediff.com/special/2009...reak-up-india-suggests-chinese-strategist.htm



I've actually heard this a lot from the Chinese people I've met. Very interesting.


----------



## kurutoga

Hassan Guy said:


> I've actually heard this a lot from the Chinese people I've met. Very interesting.



Breaking up India is an easy to see strategy. Just study a little bit of India, the different areas have different culture, language, people, and all have high levels of corruption.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 21stCentury

Peaceful rise is being threatened more than ever now. Indian making aggressive moves at an attempt to dominate and reign in their political and economic hostage (Bhutan; India's imperialist tentacles are all over Bhutan; *World need to pray for Bhutan*) , US desperately trying to instigate world war 3 by threatening to nuke and invade North Korea. USA is 10,000 miles away, North Korea poses 0 threat. US wants to push Asia to world war. US also making dangerous and aggressive maneuvers in the South China Sea disguised as 'freedom of navigation'.

China have kept the military option at the back of economic development, and PLA troops are bored. Chinese military will be able to accumulate modern 21st century hi-tech combat warfare experience and Doklam standoff provide the perfect setting. This time, I would not expect China to pull back like before due to limited supply lines and terrible logistics. The border dispute with India should be solved once and for all after this, for both Pakistan and China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Brickwall said:


> No no...Chinese are already capturing Mars now, they have defeated all known nation on Planet Earth.This is some high level of cheer leading.
> 
> Hope your are paid enough to write this Shit
> 
> PS: In case Chinese defeat us, we are planning to swamp Bangladesh..


China already send man to space and do space docking while India has nothing. 

He is not paid but writing reality which is a bitter pill for you to swallow. 



kurutoga said:


> Breaking up India is an easy to see strategy. Just study a little bit of India, the different areas have different culture, language, people, and all have high levels of corruption.


China shall be hard hearted this time by not just fighting a border war. Bring the war right into the chicken neck and cut off South Tibet, Nagaland from mainland India. Just like Israel bring war right into Sinai and force Egypt to signed whatever terms Israel deemed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## manlion

Beast said:


> China shall be hard hearted this time by not just fighting a border war. Bring the war right into the chicken neck and cut off South Tibet, Nagaland from mainland India. Just like Israel bring war right into Sinai and force Egypt to signed whatever terms Israel deemed.



China has to finish of the Indian menace for once and forever. An united India not only pose a security threat to China but also to Pakistan, Lanka, Bangladesh, Nepal , Myanmar and Bhutan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paludism

KanchaBhau said:


> Chinese are nothing like the brave mighty Vietcongs. Also what you said actually re-iterates my point. The Vietnamese hunted the Americans since Americans were foreigners to the land, while the Vietcong knew every tree in the forest(not literally). Similarly, our soldiers know the geography of the area like the palm of their hand.


Well, the mighty Nehru thought the same in '62.


----------



## Nan Yang

jhungary said:


> This in turn make me remember the Battle of Imjin River, where 4 Chinese Division of the 63rd Army attack the British 29th Brigade, 3rd Infantry Division and 2nd ROK division and got their arse kicked back to the 38th parallel.
> 
> The war ends in a draw, and I would not personally called Chinese 230,000 Casualty (of those at least 120,000 KIA) in the Chinese side was any type of victory, when you compare the US/UN force killed during the whole war. In fact, I have met some Chinese Korean War veteran, many of them do not consider they have won and their rank suffer many hardship, not to mention by interfere in North Korea, effectively they gave the Taiwan a ran away province for a status quo in Korea.
> 
> Attacking the North after repelling their invasion was a mistake, in fact, Truman did not want it from the beginning (The reason why SK Armed Force is in such a bad shape at the beginning of hostilities is because Truman does not want Rhee to go attack the North, thus refusing to build up the SK armed force after WW2) Truman sees the advantage of a divided Korea, MacArthur didn't, he was drunk with his own power.



Not entirely true. China entered the war also to protect its North East border from US/KMT troop. It got China peace in the North East for over 60 years.

After the war China got respect from around the world. On the other hand, US call the war "The forgotten war" or " The wrong war in the wrong place and in the wrong time". In fact no memorial were ever build until recently.








xiao qi said:


> Can you give the list of battles which Chinese won against Japanese?



*Battle of Changsha*



Battle of Changsha was the only good news in 1942 for the allies in the pacific theater. The British had just surrender in Singapore and MacArthur lost Philippines.

*Battle of Taierzhuang*
The *Battle of Tai'erzhuang* (Chinese: 台兒莊會戰; pinyin: _Tái'érzhūang Huìzhàn_) was a battle of the Second Sino-Japanese War in 1938, between the armies of the Republic of China and Japan. The battle was the first major Chinese victory of the war. It humiliated the Japanese military and its reputation as an invincible force, while for the Chinese it represented a tremendous morale boost

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xiao qi

Nan Yang said:


> Not entirely true. China entered the war also to protect its North East border from US/KTM troop. It got China peace for for over 60 years.
> 
> After the war China got respect from around the world. On the other hand, US call the war "The forgotten war" or " The wrong war in the wrong place and in the wrong time". In fact no memorial were ever build until recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Battle of Changsha*
> 
> 
> 
> Battle of Changsha was the only good news in 1942 for the allies in the pacific theater. The British had just surrender in Singapore and MacArthur lost Philippines.
> 
> *Battle of Taierzhuang*
> The *Battle of Tai'erzhuang* (Chinese: 台兒莊會戰; pinyin: _Tái'érzhūang Huìzhàn_) was a battle of the Second Sino-Japanese War in 1938, between the armies of the Republic of China and Japan. The battle was the first major Chinese victory of the war. It humiliated the Japanese military and its reputation as an invincible force, while for the Chinese it represented a tremendous morale boost


I get it


----------



## jhungary

Nan Yang said:


> Not entirely true. China entered the war also to protect its North East border from US/KTM troop. It got China peace for for over 60 years.
> 
> After the war China got respect from around the world. On the other hand, US call the war "The forgotten war" or " The wrong war in the wrong place and in the wrong time". In fact no memorial were ever build until recently.



The impact of China in the world stage during Korean War is small, the geopolitics to see China as any sort of Enemy was and still is being foreshadowed by Soviet Union, there are many decision the US want to do to China during Korean war did not go ahead (Such as using nuclear weapon on Chinese border, massing troop to attack Chinese border in 2 fronts and helping KMT in a more active role) not because of US/UN afraid of Chinese Prowess, but because of the potential Russia influence in the outcome.

On top of that, China did not emerge in the world stage not until 1971 after China step out of "Post Mao" cultural revolution era, full 20 years after the Chinese decided to get involve in Korean War. Which quickly followed by Economic Reform in 1978 and Open to International Policy in the early 1980. During and Immediately after Korean War, the role China, PRC plays in international politics are almost none.

On the other hand, the American like to call Korean War the forgotten war is not because the American were ashamed of the Korean war, but rather the Korean War got smacked in the middle of two major US war fought, the WW2 and the Vietnam War. Memorial have been established all over the America after the war ends, and VFW chapter quickly listed and Accept Korean War vet into their Chapter after the war ends, unlike their stance on Vietnam War vet. Which were only almost universally recognised in late 1980s. 

And finally, China would have peace in the next 60 years regardless of whether or not the Chinese involve in Korean War. The next 3 war in South East Asia is Malaya Insurgency, China/India border war, and Vietnam War, all at the wrong side of the border of China. China was protected by the Russian back in the beginning of 1950. And modern Historian all commonly agree had China not assist in Korean War, the chances of North Korean Collapse is certain and the Korean Peninsular would have certainly reunited under Rhee, whom is a dictator, which mean after the war is over, he would have ruled Korea like how he ruled South Korea with an Iron hand and will expulse any US/UN troop in Korea. Meaning, there will not be 40,000 US troop and base in Korea and pull US Closer to China than ever before. And finally, this is a known fact that by involve in Korean War, Chinese government is giving the KMT breathing space and most importantly, time of reprieve.

Militarily, not going to lie, there are quite a few "Wow" moment, especially to how US/UN troop view on the Chinese endurance, which also give the initial Chinese Advantage, but these "Wow" factor subsided quite quickly as the front line in Korea had settled. I cannot remember any battle that the Chinese had won magnificently after the third time Seoul had been occupied.


----------



## Nan Yang

jhungary said:


> The impact of China in the world stage during Korean War is small, the geopolitics to see China as any sort of Enemy was and still is being foreshadowed by Soviet Union, there are many decision the US want to do to China during Korean war did not go ahead (Such as using nuclear weapon on Chinese border, massing troop to attack Chinese border in 2 fronts and helping KMT in a more active role) not because of US/UN afraid of Chinese Prowess, but because of the potential Russia influence in the outcome.
> 
> On top of that, China did not emerge in the world stage not until 1971 after China step out of "Post Mao" cultural revolution era, full 20 years after the Chinese decided to get involve in Korean War. Which quickly followed by Economic Reform in 1978 and Open to International Policy in the early 1980. During and Immediately after Korean War, the role China, PRC plays in international politics are almost none.
> 
> On the other hand, the American like to call Korean War the forgotten war is not because the American were ashamed of the Korean war, but rather the Korean War got smacked in the middle of two major US war fought, the WW2 and the Vietnam War. Memorial have been established all over the America after the war ends, and VFW chapter quickly listed and Accept Korean War vet into their Chapter after the war ends, unlike their stance on Vietnam War vet. Which were only almost universally recognised in late 1980s.
> 
> And finally, China would have peace in the next 60 years regardless of whether or not the Chinese involve in Korean War. The next 3 war in South East Asia is Malaya Insurgency, China/India border war, and Vietnam War, all at the wrong side of the border of China. China was protected by the Russian back in the beginning of 1950. And modern Historian all commonly agree had China not assist in Korean War, the chances of North Korean Collapse is certain and the Korean Peninsular would have certainly reunited under Rhee, whom is a dictator, which mean after the war is over, he would have ruled Korea like how he ruled South Korea with an Iron hand and will expulse any US/UN troop in Korea. Meaning, there will not be 40,000 US troop and base in Korea and pull US Closer to China than ever before. And finally, this is a known fact that by involve in Korean War, Chinese government is giving the KMT breathing space and most importantly, time of reprieve.
> 
> Militarily, not going to lie, there are quite a few "Wow" moment, especially to how US/UN troop view on the Chinese endurance, which also give the initial Chinese Advantage, but these "Wow" factor subsided quite quickly as the front line in Korea had settled. I cannot remember any battle that the Chinese had won magnificently after the third time Seoul had been occupied.


Wo ...  you really spend some BTU replying.
OK. You win the most patriotic immigrant award. 

First the CPC inherited a devastated and bankrupt agricultural country. Yet managed to hold off a much better armed industrialized United States to a draw. Without even having air superiority nor naval superiority.
I think they did very well.

Secondly. MacArthur after winning would pass the entire Korea to a dictator that he put in place and just leave ?
And after taking N Korea why would he not be emboldened to move on to Beijing with the KMT before the CPC get a chance to consolidate their power?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jhungary

Nan Yang said:


> Wo ...  you really spend some BTU replying.
> OK. You win the most patriotic immigrant award.



It's not about being patriotic immigrant (I don't even know what that have to do with anything to begin with) It's about Geopolitics and Military progress. Anyone would have make the same suggestion and observation. It does not matter if the person making it is American, Australian, Chinese or Martian.

Stop being a smart arse if you want people to take your argument seriously, otherwise if you draw in some ridiculous point in your argument, you looks like a joke rather than being serious.



> First the CPC inherited a devastated and bankrupt agricultural country. Yet managed to hold off a much better armed industrialized United States to a draw. Without even having air superiority nor naval superiority.
> I think they did very well.



Again, that is not a military achievement, when you are have 250,000 KIA (Conservative number, higher ceiling up to 1 million Chinese died in that war) compare to US 36,000 KIA, the number of men the Chinese can be used other wise to either put in home front and re-develop after the ravaging Civil War or to recapture Taiwan if it wanted to do so Militaristically, the men died in that war deal a major blow to the Chinese development, making it no longer operationally able to do what the Chinese set out to do, which making it a strategic failure and operational failure.

In a war, when we discuss the outcome, we look at it Strategically, Operationally and Tactically.

Strategically, the goal for China is to remove the American Threat to the Chinese Northern Border, by popping up the Northern Regime, but the American Threat has not been removed, which the American is still in South Korea, which mean if and when the American decided to mobilize again, they have the material support from South Korea as well as the mean to initiate the invasion. Unless you think North Korea alone can be used to deal with this without the Help of the Chinese, that threat still remain, the different is just 450 mile further away. Which, to be honest, is not much. Also, if you look at the before and after, the Demarcation line did not change much, which is still quite rightly squared on the 38th parallel, the only difference is that, before the war begin in 1950, there were no US base and no Significant amount of US troop in South Korea, in 2017, the line is the same but there are 43,000 US troop and 20 US bases in South Korea. Some can argue that this war from 1950-1953, attracted the American to settle in South Korea, meaning? *this war pull the US threat closer to the Chinese border* from the nearest US troop being stationed in Japan in 1950, which is over the sea of Japan, to there are US troop just 450 Miles south of Chinese border in South Korea.

Also, the North Korea have increasing become Chinese Financial, Military, and Political burden, which is not something Chinese want to beginning.

Operationally, Chinese have a significant shortage of men which limited what China can do after the Korea War. Which mean the Chinese failed this Operationally because of this war, Chinese recovery has been basically longer and more painful.

Tactically, it is a draw, because neither China and UN can achieve their goal, US wanted to roll over North Korea, which is a mistake as I pointed out before, which is not to be, and the Chinese wanted to roll over the South, which is not to be as well, and the war stopped (NOT ENDED) almost the same as where it started. 

To you, maybe the Romantic account of how Chinese Soldier died in herd bravely under the American Machine gun and air attack stopped the American invasion into the North is something of a good thing, but in military account, it meant nothing as that is not any sort of achievement, these people died while did not achieve anything in a grand scheme of thing, people died, the line is the same, the situation is the same, again, the only different is, there weren't any US troop before the war, there are now. So, in term of military goal, 250,000 Chinese died did not earn Chinese anything. Other than a state to feed and a scare of Refugee crisis over the Chinese border had the North Korea steam into trouble again. 



> Secondly. MacArthur after winning would pass the entire Korea to a dictator that he put in place and just leave ?
> And after taking N Korea why would he not be emboldened to move on to Beijing with the KMT before the CPC get a chance to consolidate their power?



You are mistaken the assumption of Chinese Not Helping the North Korean (Which is the scenario I purposed) and Chinese help but lose the War. Don't forget had Chinese not intervene, the Chinese can use the people they use to fight in Korea for other objective.

Had the war ended in MacArthur favour without Chinese intervention, he would have return to Japan and continue to be the governor of Japan, the US position at that point in time is focus on Japan, not Korea, that is the reason why the *American do not have any amount of troop in South Korea in 1950*, the first fighting troop in South Korea is Task Force Smith of the 24th Infantry Division, which is 408 soldiers arrived in South Korea in July 1, 1950 from Garrison in Japan. 6 Days after the start of hostility. The US government weren't even bothered with rearming the South Korea prior to Korea war, citing the risk of the South would use the power to invade the North and drag US into a war they do not want.

Had the South Rolled over the North, the South Korean president Rhee would most likely invite the American to leave because the American Stance toward the Japanese. And there are absolutely no reason as to why the United States have to stay once the Korea peninsular is reunified. Which is again the reason why US would not help the South Korean before the hostility.

The problem is, had Chinese not intervene, the Chinese can use those force otherwise fought in Korea on recapturing Taiwan. The Taiwan Problem would be the same, the level of support the American gave to Taiwan is at maximum after the KMT government to chased back to a tiny island, what the KMT is waiting on is a Coup de grâce, the final assault that never came. Because the troop the Chinese need to retake Taiwan in the final assault has been used in Korea. Had Chinese not help the North, this is most likely the case where the Chinese will use the troop to attack Taiwan. Which I don't think American can do anything when they are fighting another war in the North.

In fact, some can actually argue had China not intervene in the North Korean war, the US have to be careful because of the millions (It is estimated 1.5 to 3 millions Chinese fought in Korea) The American may actually have to surrender Taiwan or Korea or both to consolidate their position elsewhere in South East Asia (namely in South Vietnam, Philippine and Japan). Afterall, 1.5 (low estimate) millions troop in Chinese Reserve is actually quite a scary number, and basically *Chinese just dish this out on a foreign land in Korea, and with the US in their best position, which is with UN support, now imagine if Chinese uses these troop against the US in South East Asia alone? Without the help of the UN, without the help of the 600,000 strong South Korean? They could have achieve more than they did in Korean War.*


----------



## kankan326

China's economy success has been wildly accepted. But how powerful China's military is now? Unlike economy achievement, people can not be convinced by paper data. Only a real war can test it. Just out of curiosity, I bet the whole world wants to the answer. But the question is who will be the test target? Unexpectedly, it's not US, Japan or Vietnam. Here stepped out the victim: India. 

As I said before, India is a dangerous country. Because Indians as a whole are not rational people. They always overestimate themselves and in return make mistakes one after another. 

China is not a big talker. Maybe Indians have been used to much talking less doing. But China doesn't behave in that way. Indians should take the warns seriously and get out of China's territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## navtrek

kankan326 said:


> China's economy success has been wildly accepted. But how powerful China's military is now? Unlike economy achievement, people can not be convinced by paper data. Only a real war can test it. Just out of curiosity, I bet the whole world wants to the answer. But the question is who will be the test target? Unexpectedly, it's not US, Japan or Vietnam. Here stepped out the victim: India.
> 
> As I said before, India is a dangerous country. Because Indians as a whole are not rational people. They always overestimate themselves and in return make mistakes one after another.
> 
> China is not a big talker. Maybe Indians have been used to much talking less doing. But China doesn't behave in that way. Indians should take the warns seriously and get out of China's territory.



You are welcome to test your metal.

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## StandForInsaf

Lets see . China should take back doklam and also cut chicken neck and create direct link with Bangladesh.
It will give china strategic depth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

When China warned the US not to declare war on DPRK after her first nuclear test, US obeys. After years of testing nukes and ballistic missiles, still US don't dare touch DPRK.

When China warns VN to stop drilling oil or we will immediately declare war, monkeys told the Spanish STOP DRILLING.

When China warns India to get the f00k out of China's territory, they don't take our warning serious.

So why this stark contrast in attitude? US and VN have higher IQ thus not as stupid as Hindus.

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## Dotachin

I certainly am and closely following these events.


----------



## gslv mk3

Another 'threat thread'

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Dotachin

kankan326 said:


> China is not a big talker.


All China has done for the moment is talk.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Rollno21

terranMarine said:


> When China warns VN to stop drilling oil or we will immediately declare war, monkeys told the Spanish STOP DRILLING.
> 
> When China warns India to get the f00k out of China's territory, they don't take our warning serious.
> 
> So why this stark contrast in attitude? US and VN have higher IQ thus not as stupid as Hindus.


China has told Vietnam to stop drilling but they award another contract to India apart from the one India is already drilling.china even told India not to drill but apparently no fk was given..

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Afzal2010

I strongly suggest that all further threads on this issue be stopped until the first bullet is fired...in the disputed area. Until then it is simply becoming a waste of time opening a thread in the hope of finding that the Chinese have taken credible steps only to find out that some official of China or a member of this forum is issuing yet another warning. No offence to the Chinese members but I really hoped for a better show of strength from your country considering its size economically and militarily

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## kankan326

Dotachin said:


> All China has done for the moment is talk.


During the Korea War, China warned many times that US army must not to cross 38 line otherwise would interfere. US ignored the warns. We all know what happened.

In 1962, China warned India many times to prevent the "forward policy". Indians ignored China's warns.

During the Vietnam War, China Warned US land troops must not cross the 17 line. This time US did as China asked.

US know China's warns would be followed by acts if you don't treat them seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kaykay

Well only country which is doing just talks and no action for 2 months is China. India is calm and composed and preparing!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Afzal2010

kankan326 said:


> During the Korea War, China warned many times that US army must not to cross 38 line otherwise would interfere. US ignored the warns. We all know what happened.
> 
> In 1962, China warned India many times to prevent the "forward policy". Indians ignored China's warns.
> 
> During the Vietnam War, China Warned US Must not cross the 17 line. This time US did as China asked.
> 
> US knows China's warns would be followed by acts if you don't treat them seriously.



You should only issue a warning once or perhaps twice. Thereafter it becomes plain nagging or whinging

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

kankan326 said:


> China's economy success has been wildly accepted. But how powerful China's military is now? Unlike economy achievement, people can not be convinced by paper data. Only a real war can test it. Just out of curiosity, I bet the whole world wants to the answer. But the question is who will be the test target? Unexpectedly, it's not US, Japan or Vietnam. Here stepped out the victim: India.
> 
> As I said before, India is a dangerous country. Because Indians as a whole are not rational people. They always overestimate themselves and in return make mistakes one after another.
> 
> China is not a big talker. Maybe Indians have been used to much talking less doing. But China doesn't behave in that way. Indians should take the warns seriously and get out of China's territory.


Keep talking tough guys, it has been almost 2 months since this stand off begun and your mighty PLA has been unable to move the 'inferior' Indian Army an INCH.

And you accuse Indians over overestimating themselves and yet we've all had to endure literally dozens of empty threats from China promising everything from skirmishes to a full scale war and yet the status quo remains.

The frustration is clearly getting to you guys and you're cracking; your state run media and leadership is foaming at the mouth and it has infected the general public also- great prosperous China with a destiny to become a global superpower is being humiliated by 'inferior,weak and ineffective' India.


Sure, we would all like to know how powerful the PLA really is and let's be sure the IA is itching to show how it deals with bullies.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## kankan326

Abingdonboy said:


> Keep talking tough guys, it has been almost 2 months since this stand off begun and your mighty PLA has been unable to move the 'inferior' Indian Army an INCH.
> 
> And you accuse Indians over overestimating themselves and yet we've all had to endure literally dozens of empty threats from China promising everything from skirmishes to a full scale war and yet the status quo remains.
> 
> The frustration is clearly getting to you guys and you're cracking; your state run media and leadership is foaming at the mouth and it has infected the general public also- great prosperous China with a destiny to become a global superpower is being humiliated by 'inferior,weak and ineffective' India.
> 
> 
> Sure, we would all like to know how powerful the PLA really is and let's be sure the IA is itching to show how it deals with bullies.


I don't know what your government or medias are feeding you to make you so confident with your army. The fact is, India can not compete with China in everything. What's the odds that you can beat China in war? War capability is pretty much a combination of all fields capabilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

kankan326 said:


> I don't know what your government or medias are feeding you to make you so confident with your army. The fact is, India can not compete with China in everything. What's the odds that you can beat China in war? War capability is pretty much a combination of all fields capabilities.


Like I said tough guy, if it was so easy why are you letting inferior India humiliate you so badly?

I'd put bets on the hardened professional Indian Military over your conscripts any day.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Brickwall

Beast said:


> China already send man to space and do space docking while India has nothing.
> 
> He is not paid but writing reality which is a bitter pill for you to swallow.



Hopefully that Manned space quality is good enough to hold you at least

This is good one 50 cent defending another


----------



## Paludism

Offshore said:


> I agree with you, that old man looks panic.. keep talking like a common thugs.


According to a scientific research, Indians' mouth moves faster than their brains. 
You know the rest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## seven7seven

Indians mistake China's patience as weakness. However, China is doing the geopolitically prudent thing of showing the World that it is giving India every chance to correct their mistake. The patience China has shown during this stand off is demonstrating to China's neighbours that China does not act rashly and exhausts all diplomatic avenues before resorting to a military resolution. India is misreading China's inaction as an unwillingness to use force but this would be a grave miscalculation. China is just making sure the rest of the world knows that China only uses force when given no other choice. I think the time for china to show its military teeth is coming soon. India will soon realise China now have big teeth and they most certainly will bite.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## dreamer4eva

Afzal2010 said:


> I strongly suggest that all further threads on this issue be stopped until the first bullet is fired...in the disputed area. Until then it is simply becoming a waste of time opening a thread in the hope of finding that the Chinese have taken credible steps only to find out that some official of China or a member of this forum is issuing yet another warning. No offence to the Chinese members but I really hoped for a better show of strength from your country considering its size economically and militarily


This is strategic posturing mate. There won't be any war, its not that China, India or any other country is scared of war, all depends on the stakes, and in this instance stakes are not that high. Thinking logically, two big countries go to a war over a piece of land which is covered under snow for most of the year.

I have a feeling India was planning this for a long period, they were itching to return 2013 favour, when Chinese stayed in Indian claimed territory for couple of months. IMO, this is the first time Chinese are losing a diplomatic war, usually they are flawless, however, this time they are rattled by Indian resolve. India learned a thing or two from Chinese, they militarised the SCS islands under the presumption that US won't go to battle for the sake of couple of islands, and now India is banking on the same premise.

On a side note, only thing keyboard warriors are good at is breaking their keyboards.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## kankan326

China is a peace-loving country. But if India keeps ignoring the warns, China has no other options and has to resort to non-peaceful methods. This is something China must do. Otherwise India will set a very bad example for all other countries. Which US, Japan, Vietnam, Philippines(even Taiwan and Hongkong) are willing to follow. China will lose its reputation that Chinese tried so hard to build for nearly 70 years. More and bigger troubles will come. The strategic loss is too enormous to be acceptable for China. 

If India has made up its mind to have a war with China, China will not disappoint you.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghauri05

kankan326 said:


> China is a peace-loving country. But if India keeps ignoring the warns, China has no other options and has to resort to non-peaceful methods. This is something China must do. Otherwise India will set a very bad example for all other countries. Which US, Japan, Vietnam, Philippines(even Taiwan and Hongkong) are willing to follow. China will lose its reputation that Chinese tried so hard to establish for nearly 70 years. More and bigger troubles will come. The strategic loss is too enormous to be acceptable for China.
> 
> If India has made up its mind to have a war with China, China will not disappoint you.


Well I think it's China this time...acting irrationally..and just talking.
CHINA HAS DONE NOTHING SO FAR..JUST TO ISSUE STATEMENTS...and when you do that on daily basis..you look like a fool...you should have simply issued a warning once or twice and spent more time in preparations...Because there are definitely some facts here which is ignoring
1. China hasn't been indulged in wars for a while..so it's troops are not battle harened
2. The geography does offer india advantages

So instead of issuing statements China should actually think of strategies on how to achieve victory here.

I am following all the threads on this issue...and it seems..just like india is to Pak..releasing warnings every now and then and Pak just doesn't give a **** to them..and remains calm..China is behaving in the same manner india does to Pak..india behaving similarly to Pak.


----------



## Nan Yang

jhungary said:


> It's not about being patriotic immigrant (I don't even know what that have to do with anything to begin with) It's about Geopolitics and Military progress. Anyone would have make the same suggestion and observation. It does not matter if the person making it is American, Australian, Chinese or Martian.
> 
> Stop being a smart arse if you want people to take your argument seriously, otherwise if you draw in some ridiculous point in your argument, you looks like a joke rather than being serious.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, that is not a military achievement, when you are have 250,000 KIA (Conservative number, higher ceiling up to 1 million Chinese died in that war) compare to US 36,000 KIA, the number of men the Chinese can be used other wise to either put in home front and re-develop after the ravaging Civil War or to recapture Taiwan if it wanted to do so Militaristically, the men died in that war deal a major blow to the Chinese development, making it no longer operationally able to do what the Chinese set out to do, which making it a strategic failure and operational failure.
> 
> In a war, when we discuss the outcome, we look at it Strategically, Operationally and Tactically.
> 
> Strategically, the goal for China is to remove the American Threat to the Chinese Northern Border, by popping up the Northern Regime, but the American Threat has not been removed, which the American is still in South Korea, which mean if and when the American decided to mobilize again, they have the material support from South Korea as well as the mean to initiate the invasion. Unless you think North Korea alone can be used to deal with this without the Help of the Chinese, that threat still remain, the different is just 450 mile further away. Which, to be honest, is not much. Also, if you look at the before and after, the Demarcation line did not change much, which is still quite rightly squared on the 38th parallel, the only difference is that, before the war begin in 1950, there were no US base and no Significant amount of US troop in South Korea, in 2017, the line is the same but there are 43,000 US troop and 20 US bases in South Korea. Some can argue that this war from 1950-1953, attracted the American to settle in South Korea, meaning? *this war pull the US threat closer to the Chinese border* from the nearest US troop being stationed in Japan in 1950, which is over the sea of Japan, to there are US troop just 450 Miles south of Chinese border in South Korea.
> 
> Also, the North Korea have increasing become Chinese Financial, Military, and Political burden, which is not something Chinese want to beginning.
> 
> Operationally, Chinese have a significant shortage of men which limited what China can do after the Korea War. Which mean the Chinese failed this Operationally because of this war, Chinese recovery has been basically longer and more painful.
> 
> Tactically, it is a draw, because neither China and UN can achieve their goal, US wanted to roll over North Korea, which is a mistake as I pointed out before, which is not to be, and the Chinese wanted to roll over the South, which is not to be as well, and the war stopped (NOT ENDED) almost the same as where it started.
> 
> To you, maybe the Romantic account of how Chinese Soldier died in herd bravely under the American Machine gun and air attack stopped the American invasion into the North is something of a good thing, but in military account, it meant nothing as that is not any sort of achievement, these people died while did not achieve anything in a grand scheme of thing, people died, the line is the same, the situation is the same, again, the only different is, there weren't any US troop before the war, there are now. So, in term of military goal, 250,000 Chinese died did not earn Chinese anything. Other than a state to feed and a scare of Refugee crisis over the Chinese border had the North Korea steam into trouble again.
> 
> 
> 
> You are mistaken the assumption of Chinese Not Helping the North Korean (Which is the scenario I purposed) and Chinese help but lose the War. Don't forget had Chinese not intervene, the Chinese can use the people they use to fight in Korea for other objective.
> 
> Had the war ended in MacArthur favour without Chinese intervention, he would have return to Japan and continue to be the governor of Japan, the US position at that point in time is focus on Japan, not Korea, that is the reason why the *American do not have any amount of troop in South Korea in 1950*, the first fighting troop in South Korea is Task Force Smith of the 24th Infantry Division, which is 408 soldiers arrived in South Korea in July 1, 1950 from Garrison in Japan. 6 Days after the start of hostility. The US government weren't even bothered with rearming the South Korea prior to Korea war, citing the risk of the South would use the power to invade the North and drag US into a war they do not want.
> 
> Had the South Rolled over the North, the South Korean president Rhee would most likely invite the American to leave because the American Stance toward the Japanese. And there are absolutely no reason as to why the United States have to stay once the Korea peninsular is reunified. Which is again the reason why US would not help the South Korean before the hostility.
> 
> The problem is, had Chinese not intervene, the Chinese can use those force otherwise fought in Korea on recapturing Taiwan. The Taiwan Problem would be the same, the level of support the American gave to Taiwan is at maximum after the KMT government to chased back to a tiny island, what the KMT is waiting on is a Coup de grâce, the final assault that never came. Because the troop the Chinese need to retake Taiwan in the final assault has been used in Korea. Had Chinese not help the North, this is most likely the case where the Chinese will use the troop to attack Taiwan. Which I don't think American can do anything when they are fighting another war in the North.
> 
> In fact, some can actually argue had China not intervene in the North Korean war, the US have to be careful because of the millions (It is estimated 1.5 to 3 millions Chinese fought in Korea) The American may actually have to surrender Taiwan or Korea or both to consolidate their position elsewhere in South East Asia (namely in South Vietnam, Philippine and Japan). Afterall, 1.5 (low estimate) millions troop in Chinese Reserve is actually quite a scary number, and basically *Chinese just dish this out on a foreign land in Korea, and with the US in their best position, which is with UN support, now imagine if Chinese uses these troop against the US in South East Asia alone? Without the help of the UN, without the help of the 600,000 strong South Korean? They could have achieve more than they did in Korean War.*



Its a draw, China achieve nothing, US could have move on to Beijing, US would have withdraw to Japan. 
Gosh make up your mind. 

China had to intervene. Mao knew if MacArthur reach the Yalu nothing would have stop him from moving on to Beijing and war inside Chinese territories. That's a no no. China could not take any chance. Yes it meant Taiwan had to wait. It was either Taiwan or maybe even loose all China. And China DID have 60 years of peace in the North East buffered by N Korea. It is S Korea and US bases that is now threaten by N Korea. Not China. What use is US bases in Korea but targets for both N Korean and China. US should just withdraw. But US cant so US is stuck there even if they are just targets. 
At least the war show the world how laundry men managed to fight a superpower US to a standstill.

And yes the Korean war memorial was not build until the 1990s. Much later then the Vietnam war memorial which was build in the 1980s even thought Vietnam war was much later. To say Korean was not important because it was sandwich between 2 bigger wars ? So what were people thinking for 20 years BEFORE the Vietnam war even started !

You brought up other wars at China's border. What the heck for ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## third eye

kankan326 said:


> China is not a big talker.



Now, this is seriously funny.

The net has been flooded with Chinese Govt controlled media making threats .. China is not a big talker ?



terranMarine said:


> When China warned the US not to declare war on DPRK after her first nuclear test, US obeys. After years of testing nukes and ballistic missiles, still US don't dare touch DPRK.


The reason is this :






No one wants to wrestle with a Pig,there are far less dirty means to control a Pig.


terranMarine said:


> When China warns India to get the f00k out of China's territory, they don't take our warning serious.



Remember what China said to Japan recently ? ' Get used to it"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Chellam said:


> It's life saving Medicine and they are not ready to down the rate of Medicine which some people could't afford so India taken,
> 
> Your's is here and Most Danger Thief in the world
> 
> For the best part India no need to teach any one,


How do you explain copy of guns? Don't avoid the accusation. As I say India is not qualify to lecture China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chellam

Beast said:


> How do you explain copy of guns? Don't avoid the accusation. As I say India is not qualify to lecture China.



I am not avoided any accusation, but it's you guys always avoid accusation

again we don't need to teach any one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## desimorty

> China is not a big talker. Maybe Indians have been used to much talking less doing. But China doesn't behave in that way. Indians should take the warns seriously and get out of China's territory.


This whole Doklam incident has proved who does the big talking. Good luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jhungary

Nan Yang said:


> Its a draw, China achieve nothing, US could have move on to Beijing, US would have withdraw to Japan.
> Gosh make up your mind.



Never said US would have move on to Beijing, I said Chinese by engaging in Korean war, Failed both Strategic and Operation Goal and drawing the Tactical Goal, and most historian would agree MacArthur would return to Japan and continue to serve as Governor of Japan once the Korean war is wrapped up.

My stance is, US does not have reason or even urge to invade North Korea to begin with, let alone invading China had North Korean not invaded the South, chances are the South Korean would still be free of US troop because the simple fact that South Korean need US troop is to stop another Potential Northern invasion.

That is my point, my mind is made up, but yours is not.



> China had to intervene. Mao knew if MacArthur reach the Yalu nothing would have stop him from moving on to Beijing and war inside Chinese territories. That's a no no. China could not take any chance. Yes it meant Taiwan had to wait. It was either Taiwan or maybe even loose all China. And China DID have 60 years of peace in the North East buffered by N Korea. It is S Korea and US bases that is now threaten by N Korea. Not China. What use is US bases in Korea but targets for both N Korean and China. US should just withdraw. But US cant so US is stuck there even if they are just targets.
> At least the war show the world how laundry men managed to fight a superpower US to a standstill.



How Mao would know? Let's go back to 1950.

China just expelled Taiwan to the island, South Korea did not have US support to rebuild the military. South Korean don't even have a tank and US do not have any soldier in a level that can raise any sort of resistance, the first instant of US resistance of the Korean War is Task Force Smith, which is a 408 men Battalion of the 24th Infantry Division stationed in Japan. US have no hard influence in South Korea when the hostility started. There are no indication that US even have any sort of preparation to go that far into North Korea/Chinese Border, if they are intended to do so, they would have use more than 2 division plus a Marine Regiment. *Total US/ROK division would have not more than 300,000 soldier, which is almost able to match the troop that North Korean have, do you think people are stupid enough to march 5 divisions of troop into China, knowing they have millions of troop still being mobilised from the Civil War? 
*
On the other hand, had US wanted to attack China, the way to do it is by launching a Amphibious Assault, not invade from a ground route, because of one simple fact that China does NOT have a navy in 1950. Any reasonable Military Planner would have helped Taiwan to reform and then using Taiwan to launch a Amphibious Assault toward favourable land, getting maximized Naval and Air Support rather than the Chinese North East Border, which is full of mountain. Which inhibit any sort of Supporting Fire.

Point is, what Mao see does not really matter, What he did does. The fact remain, the sole reason Mao start mobilizing into Korea is to eliminated American Threat toward North East Border, *but today, the threat still remain, you can bomb the US base at will in case of war, can you make anything out of it is another matter, but whatever that result is, you are looking at a Full on US invasion if you bomb the US base in Korea, which is the full might of the US Military Power brought to bear, which, I don't know how you slice it, it's a damn creditable threat if you ask me*. On the other hand, have US have no base in Korea (South Korea or otherwise) you can bomb whatever the hack you want and US will not be involved because there are no need. In fact, had China not engage in the conflict, there are pretty good chance a United Korea under the Southern Regime would have been friendly toward China instead of the US, because of one common enemy, Japan. Unless US change their policy toward Japan, I am pretty sure a unified Korea would see Japan as a threat and will joined the like minded country for an alliance.

And finally, so what the "laundrymen" can fight the superpower? Anybody can fight the US, don't forget the Japanese did fought the US already, and in term of Military tactics, Japanese performed much better than China in term of the ability to hold their own. The problem is, there are something called Pyrrhic Victory, like how Soviet Union win over Nazi Germany despite heavy casualty, but there are no such thing as Pyrrhic Draw. You can claim whatever you want about being "Inferior" or stopping the American on its track, the problem is, that is not an achievement, if you are engage in a war, you fight to win, if you fail to win, you failed your objective. There are no place for romanticized account on how People Volunteer soldier bravely died stopping the US imperial tyrant on his track, you could probably make a movie out of it, but not call it any sort of military achievement. Because on the other hand, US did the same thing to China, with only losing 1/8 of the men lost by the Chinese. So, if what you think is an achievement, then what about the American?




> And yes the Korean war memorial was not build until the 1990s. Much later then the Vietnam war memorial which was build in the 1980s even thought Vietnam war was much later. To say Korean was not important because it was sandwich between 2 bigger wars ? So what were people thinking for 20 years BEFORE the Vietnam war even started !



No, THE, (notice the word "THE") Korean war memorial is opened in 1986, that does not mean there are no memorial before that, roads started to rename as Korean War Memorial Drive since 1960-1970, place like Korean War Veteran Parkway was named and established in 1972, ships, location have been named after Korean War medal of honour recipient since late 60s. And Korean War was accepted into the hall of VFW immediately after the war

The reason why The Korean War Memorial has only started in 1986 is because there aren't many site dedicated in the US, most of the Museum piece is located in War Museum and other War Memorial, that's because in the US, American saw every vet have the same status, whether or not you fought in WW2, The great war or the Civil War. individual Memorial or Museum are very few and far between, that does not mean they did not celebrate the veteran from Korean War. The National World War 2 Museum is opened by George W Bush in 2004, does that mean there are no remembrance for WW2 vet before 2004??



> You brought up other wars at China's border. What the heck for ?



It meant to show you all other war subsequently happened to China is not from the same border, not even the same direction. Which mean had the Chinese did not interfere with Korean War, the Chinese did not lose the so called "Security" toward the North-Eastern border, because there were no war from that border, only people trying to escape the northern regime coming thru that border.


----------



## Dotachin

kankan326 said:


> During the Korea War, China warned many times that US army must not to cross 38 line otherwise would interfere. US ignored the warns. We all know what happened.
> 
> In 1962, China warned India many times to prevent the "forward policy". Indians ignored China's warns.
> 
> During the Vietnam War, China Warned US land troops must not cross the 17 line. This time US did as China asked.
> 
> US know China's warns would be followed by acts if you don't treat them seriously.



I agree. But conditions are different at each time. Intresting time ahead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## navtrek

terranMarine said:


> When China warned the US not to declare war on DPRK after her first nuclear test, US obeys. After years of testing nukes and ballistic missiles, still US don't dare touch DPRK.
> 
> When China warns VN to stop drilling oil or we will immediately declare war, monkeys told the Spanish STOP DRILLING.
> 
> When China warns India to get the f00k out of China's territory, they don't take our warning serious.
> 
> So why this stark contrast in attitude? US and VN have higher IQ thus not as stupid as Hindus.



lol come and check why we don't take your warnings.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## unbiasedopinion

terranMarine said:


> When China warned the US not to declare war on DPRK after her first nuclear test, US obeys. After years of testing nukes and ballistic missiles, still US don't dare touch DPRK.
> 
> When China warns VN to stop drilling oil or we will immediately declare war, monkeys told the Spanish STOP DRILLING.
> 
> When China warns India to get the f00k out of China's territory, they don't take our warning serious.
> 
> So why this stark contrast in attitude? US and VN have higher IQ thus not as stupid as Hindus.


The war between two countries sharing land border and countries sharing no land borders are two different ball games. Comparing US-SINO scenario of DPRK with current standoff between India and China is plain stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

navtrek said:


> You are welcome to test your metal.




So here is the deal.. the big question is, "will china beat India" or "will India get beaten". 

And that is one BIG QUESTION!


----------



## navtrek

graphican said:


> So here is the deal.. the big question is, "will china beat India" or "will India get beaten".
> 
> And that is one BIG QUESTION!



Yes we are also waiting for the Chinese response.



terranMarine said:


> Some Southern monkeys simply have lower IQ as i have explained it already. There's no other explanation to it. When War breaks out i hope you can still laugh.



You are welcome to start the war. As i said respect can be gained only through power. You can take doklam through war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## graphican

navtrek said:


> Yes we are also waiting for the Chinese response.



Sheer madness my friend. You as a country are playing stupid, and the worst part is that it is without a cause. India will defend Bhutan, while you invaded Myanmar yourself?

Is that cow milk which has made India a country of hypocrites?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Paludism

graphican said:


> Is that some *different* cow milk in India which make you guys hypocrites?


 
Sorry. Couldn't resist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## graphican

Indians are out of rationality at the border as well as on their media and in this forum. They simply don't know why their country is offending many a times bigger country and what are they getting in return?

*I always wanted to know why India is called so, and now I know... because Indians live there.*


----------



## DragonHunter

After 100s of Warning by Chinese Warning Ministry now false flaggers started issuing warnings due to their wet dreams about China new super duper power.
No country wants war, these are just politics to hold some reservations on one another. Pakis don't get too much excited its been over 2 months, These things are out of your level.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Narad Mian

gslv mk3 said:


> Another 'threat thread'


Threat No. 72

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KRAIT

One thing I have learned is China is good in issuing threats but when it comes to walk the talk, they miserably fail.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sam Vaish

kankan326 said:


> China's economy success has been wildly accepted. But how powerful China's military is now? Unlike economy achievement, people can not be convinced by paper data. Only a real war can test it. Just out of curiosity, I bet the whole world wants to the answer. But the question is who will be the test target? Unexpectedly, it's not US, Japan or Vietnam. Here stepped out the victim: India.
> 
> As I said before, India is a dangerous country. Because Indians as a whole are not rational people. They always overestimate themselves and in return make mistakes one after another.
> 
> China is not a big talker. Maybe Indians have been used to much talking less doing. But China doesn't behave in that way. Indians should take the warns seriously and get out of China's territory.



I know how brave you people are. If you have guts, try us to find out meaning of being brave. Why are you taking long time. We have been waiting. I know you people think too much of your self. But reality is different. When time comes I can assure you that you wouldn't stand a chance in front of our powerful forces



kankan326 said:


> China is a peace-loving country. But if India keeps ignoring the warns, China has no other options and has to resort to non-peaceful methods. This is something China must do. Otherwise India will set a very bad example for all other countries. Which US, Japan, Vietnam, Philippines(even Taiwan and Hongkong) are willing to follow. China will lose its reputation that Chinese tried so hard to build for nearly 70 years. More and bigger troubles will come. The strategic loss is too enormous to be acceptable for China.
> 
> If India has made up its mind to have a war with China, China will not disappoint you.



My friend you are projecting your self like you are some kind of invisible power of the world. trust me you are not what you are pretending to be. I promise you will never ever be able to defeat brave powerful Indian forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChennaiDude

Götterdämmerung said:


> IIRC, it takes eight years to organise the Olympic Games as well as the CWG. we all have seen the results. LOL


Yes we know that!...does not matter..going forward need to make sure a good lesson was learnt and a better job is done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 8888888888888

KRAIT said:


> One thing I have learned is China is good in issuing threats but when it comes to walk the talk, they miserably fail.


 USA learn the hard way about China's threats in the Korean War and China did the same thing in 1962. Take note in 1967 there wasn't any threat made by China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

WT*?¿ Now every single Chinese coming out and issuing warning. 
They have made a world record. 
The Real power never issues warning more than two.


----------



## danger007

kankan326 said:


> China's economy success has been wildly accepted. But how powerful China's military is now? Unlike economy achievement, people can not be convinced by paper data. Only a real war can test it. Just out of curiosity, I bet the whole world wants to the answer. But the question is who will be the test target? Unexpectedly, it's not US, Japan or Vietnam. Here stepped out the victim: India.
> 
> As I said before, India is a dangerous country. Because Indians as a whole are not rational people. They always overestimate themselves and in return make mistakes one after another.
> 
> China is not a big talker. Maybe Indians have been used to much talking less doing. But China doesn't behave in that way. Indians should take the warns seriously and get out of China's territory.




China talked lot... Hehe daily threats and warnings... India didn't said much, unlike China.. lol..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Götterdämmerung

ChennaiDude said:


> Yes we know that!...does not matter..going forward need to make sure a good lesson was learnt and a better job is done.



Name me one event or project that India has outdone China after the CWG desaster – just one!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kal Muah

Götterdämmerung said:


> Name me one event or project that India has outdone China after the CWG desaster – just one!


Spell bee competition


----------



## danger007

ChennaiDude said:


> Yes..all the gold medals for issuing warnings will be won By China!...Congrats the Warning champion of the world.




That was hilarious dude.. don't make fun of them like this.. otherwise, you will receive warning along with 300mt thermonuclear threat..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Kal Muah said:


> Spell bee competition



Hahahaha ... not even in the UK do they have spell bee competition. In most other languages written with the Latin alphabet, such a silly competition wouldn't even make sense as the pronounciation and the spelling is practically identical, only English has such a retarded spelling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kal Muah

Götterdämmerung said:


> Hahahaha ... not even in the UK do they have spell bee competition. In most other languages written with the Latin alphabet, such a silly competition wouldn't even make sense as the pronounciation and the spelling is practically identical, only English has such a retarded spelling.


Sarcasm is like democracy, the chinese will never understand it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Kal Muah said:


> Sarcasm is like democracy, the chinese will never understand it



Sarcasm doen't work on internet, ask your former master, the Brits. They know much better how sarcasm works.

BTW, we Germans are not known for being sarcastic, hence ...

BTW2, more and more people also realise that our democracy is a farce.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rollno21

kankan326 said:


> But the question is who will be the test target? Unexpectedly, it's not US, Japan or Vietnam. Here stepped out the victim: India.


History has full of examples of people getting killed while testing .China should be careful in not getting knocked out in the process.


----------



## ChennaiDude

Götterdämmerung said:


> Name me one event or project that India has outdone China after the CWG desaster – just one!


DOKLAM!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Götterdämmerung

ChennaiDude said:


> DOKLAM!



I didn't know that this event has been concluded yet. But that you mentioned an event that has not been concluded as a successful event explains a lot about your history of failure.


----------



## NOWorNEVER

PTI|
Updated: Aug 08, 2017, 08.24 PM IST
BEIJING: Rejecting India's suggestion for a simultaneous withdrawal of troops to end the standoff at Doklam, China today upped the ante, wondering what New Delhi would do if it "enters" Kalapani region in Uttarakhand or Kashmir. 

India and China have been locked in a face-off in the Doklam area of the Sikkim sector for 50 days after Indian troops stopped the Chinese Army from building a road in the area. 

China claimed it was constructing the road within their territory and has been demanding immediate pull-out of the Indian troops from the disputed Doklam plateau. Bhutan says Doklam belongs to it but China claims the area belongs to it and says Thimphu has no dispute with Beijing over it. 

"Even if there is only one Indian soldier, even for a day it is still a violation of our sovereignty and territorial integrity," Wang Wenli, Deputy Director General of the Boundary and Ocean Affairs of China's Ministry of Foreign Affairs, said. 

Wang was briefing an Indian media delegation, whose visit was sponsored by the state-run All China Journalists Association (ACJA), on China's stand on the Doklam standoff. 

"It is impossible to have a dialogue with India at this time. Our people will think our government is incompetent." 

"Until the Indian side withdraws from the Chinese territory, there will be no substantive talks between us," she said, while reiterating Beijing's stand that the only way to end the present crisis on the border was the withdrawal of Indian troops from Doklam. 

Needling India, she raised the Kashmir issue and also referred to the Kalapani dispute between India and Nepal. 

"We think it is not doable for the Indian side to use tri-junction as an excuse," she said, referring to Indian External Affairs Ministry's assertion that the road building at the China, India and Bhutan tri-junction in the strategic narrow Chicken's Neck area changes the status quo. 

"The Indian side has also many tri-junctions. What if we use the same excuse and enter the Kalapani region between China, India and Nepal or even into the Kashmir region between India and Pakistan," she said. 

"Therefore, using the tri-junction as an excuse does not hold water at all. It will only cause more trouble," Wang said. 

This is the first time that a Chinese official sought to bring in the Kashmir issue even though such a remark has been made earlier by a scholar in the state-run Global Times. 

Asked whether China was getting ready for a war with India, Wang said, "I can only say that for the PLA (People's Liberation Army) and for the Chinese government, we have the determination. So, if the Indian side decides to go down the wrong path or still have illusions about this incident, then we have the right to use any act that is in line with the international law to protect our rights." 

Wang said India and China had many standoffs before but "we haven't issued any position paper till now". 

"But this time we have the position paper and in the position paper, you can find clear information about our position and possible moves by us," she said, referring to a 15-page fact sheet issued by the Chinese Foreign Ministry few days ago. 

"The Indian border troops are sending a signal of aggression while the signals sent by the foreign ministry is for peaceful negotiations. So, we think these two signals do not match with each other," she said. 

Wang also rejected a negotiated solution by restoring status quo with the simultaneous withdrawal of Indian and Chinese troops to their earlier positions. 

India's position on the issue was made clear by External Affairs Minister Sushma Swaraj recently, saying both sides should first pull back their troops for any talks to take place, favouring a peaceful resolution of the border standoff. 

Referring to reports in the Indian media that both the countries' border troops can withdraw at the same time to restore the status quo, Wang said "this is also unacceptable for China". 

"Because the facts are clear. It is the Indian troops that crossed the mutually recognised boundary into the Chinese territory. So, it is the Indian border troops that have the responsibility to withdraw," she said. 

Skirting any references to the shrill campaign being conducted by the official media here, Wang said China is exercising restraint and goodwill. 

"In fact, we have expressed many times the diplomatic channel is always open and it is so in the past 50 days but it does not mean that we will not use our power to use the acts of defence in line with the UN charter or relevant international law." 

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ashmirchina-to-india/articleshow/59972866.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doe33

"If" "But" WTF
Just do it..

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...a-china-border-tensions-nepal-bhutan-4787819/

http://www.livemint.com/Politics/Pq...adur-Deuba-to-visit-India-from-23-August.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T90TankGuy

If they do we go to war, its as simple as that !!!
Fact is china has backed itself into a corner it cant get out of , they wont go to war and cant withdraw after so many "warnings" . It would mean loosing face . 
Going to war is no better as they will loose international respect and may get a bloody nose in the process. For someone who study the art of war , they sure made a lot of mistakes.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SirHatesALot

I have to say Chinese are looking pretty desperate at this point.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## boxer_B

faithfulguy said:


> How is spelling bee related to a nation? In America, all Chinese Americans and Indian Americans are all Americans. Can you name something that highlights the Indian nation.



And who are you to judge? Inspite of all that farticles by CCP mouthpiece global times, you still have not grown balls. Look at fantastic display of shamelessness








The time for India proving its mettle is over. We are standing on your turf, walk the talk or as all you say, do more, talk less. 

Now Chinese are in light and whole world is judging. Be ready for slaps from SCS countries if you don't do anything. 

PS: Indian army has been made flawless killing machine by Pakistan Army and their Jihadis.

PPS: This will be ultimate _misuse _of proxy to battle harden your adversary.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

"It is impossible to have a dialogue with India at this time. Our people will think our government is incompetent." 

This says it all, China wants to solve the issue through dialogues but wants a face saver as a cushion against domestic blowback.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

NOWorNEVER said:


> "It is impossible to have a dialogue with India at this time.* Our people will think our government is incompetent*."
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChennaiDude

Götterdämmerung said:


> I didn't know that this event has been concluded yet. But that you mentioned an event that has not been concluded as a successful event explains a lot about your history of failure.


See thats where you are wrong..The event DOKLAM is underway..and the whole world is watching the show..for the last 2 Months...Your history of lies cant win this time..Time to get a big DONG LONG as loser medal...So now you know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChennaiDude

Götterdämmerung said:


> I didn't know that this event has been concluded yet. But that you mentioned an event that has not been concluded as a successful event explains a lot about your history of failure.


And by the way being a German (Thats what you say)..why you butting into India and China affairs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Götterdämmerung

ChennaiDude said:


> And by the way being a German (Thats what you say)..why you butting into India and China affairs.



This is an international forum where I can butt into any topic as I want. In the European section, we have an Indian Nazi spamming the forum with pro-Nazi crap 24/7.



ChennaiDude said:


> See thats where you are wrong..The event DOKLAM is underway..and the whole world is watching the show..for the last 2 Months...Your history of lies cant win this time..Time to get a big DONG LONG as loser medal...So now you know.



As you said, the event is still underway and not concluded and you already celebrate. This topic never made to the front page yet in our media. Somehow you guys remind me of the embarrassing period when you guys were celebrating how you will outshine the Beijing Games with your crappy CWG long before the opening ceremony and then this bridge next to the main stadium crashed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stephen Cohen

China is not going to get this road in Doklam plateau ; that is Final

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Amateur article.

The top brass in Indian army know that strategically they should enter Gilgit province as it is Pakistan's chicken neck

But sadly they also know how that will end up.

Only if the Indian government would listen


----------



## ChennaiDude

Götterdämmerung said:


> This is an international forum where I can butt into any topic as I want. In the European section, we have an Indian Nazi spamming the forum with pro-Nazi crap 24/7.
> 
> 
> 
> As you said, the event is still underway and not concluded and you already celebrate. This topic never made to the front page yet in our media. Somehow you guys remind me of the embarrassing period when you guys were celebrating how you will outshine the Beijing Games with your crappy CWG long before the opening ceremony and then this bridge next to the main stadium crashed.


Like you said we are celebrating the successful opening ceremony..and enjoying the successful games in DOKLAM...so far has been a great success...Not so much for the You (Opps sorry you are German)/China...so keep watching, the closing ceremony is near....Then both of us can celebrate together the Great Indian DOKLAM victory.



Götterdämmerung said:


> This is an international forum where I can butt into any topic as I want. In the European section, we have an Indian Nazi spamming the forum with pro-Nazi crap 24/7.


Now my German confused friend..This is what you posted right" *Yeah, for an Indian it's either ethnic, religion, race or caste. What else do you have for an argument? What a bunch of pathetic people. *"

Yes as an American I consider myself first an American and then an Indian..Its Germans who were racists...so are you telling me being a German you are not all that what you just posted above...As a german "*What a bunch of pathetic racist murdering skin head people"*



faithfulguy said:


> You Indians like to claim the achievements of Indian Americans as Indian achievements. Sad. But I understand your sentiments as all worthwhile Indians all left India. This just show that you can't cut it in your field of expertise if you remain in India.


Ok..Lets leave American Indian out for now...lets talk about Indian H1-B (Indian Passport Holders): 
*The average H1B in tech pays $86,164/year*
Since 2012 the US tech industry has sponsored 176,075 H1B work visas. Most of them paid $60,660 to $111,668 per year

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

I never imagined that the day has come the Chinese are humiliated at the hand of the people of India. That is a new lowest low. A shocking news for the people of VN to see a helpless China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Narad Mian

China is most welsome to visit Kalapani. We will greet them with their favourite lizard soup.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

Viet said:


> I never imagined that the day has come the Chinese are humiliated at the hand of the people of India. That is a new lowest low. A shocking news for the people of VN to see a helpless China.



If this indeed happens, it would definitely be a new low for China. Let's wait and see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boxer_B

Narad Mian said:


> Actually the whole world is eager to know the secret recepie of chinese lizard soup. Second most eagerness is to know if the mighty badass colonel LiLi of PLA is still single...



This colonel Lee li must be posted in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Providence

A ludicrous comment from the slimy buggers. 

Opening a separate front implies two things - 

1. Chinese weakness to deal with indian troops in the contested piece of land. 
2. China is going out of it's way in seeking war which reflects poorly on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Narad Mian

If the chinese had certain proverbial anatomical parts..they would not have and continue to wait so long.. issuing empty threats every other day...

Imagine me sitting in your living room since 2 months and you issuing a daily threat to me from your kitchen.. that is exactly what is happenings now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sky lord

jbgt90 said:


> If they do we go to war, its as simple as that !!!
> Fact is china has backed itself into a corner it cant get out of , they wont go to war and cant withdraw after so many "warnings" . It would mean loosing face .
> Going to war is no better as they will loose international respect and may get a bloody nose in the process. For someone who study the art of war , they sure made a lot of mistakes.


I think the only miscalculation they made was in thinking India would not react as it did. 

...but that was a BIG miscalculation - and now they have to sit and issue warnings! After warnings! After warnings! Hehehe

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## T90TankGuy

Sky lord said:


> I think the only miscalculation they made was in thinking India would not react as it did.
> 
> ...but that was a BIG miscalculation - and now they have to sit and issue warnings! After warnings! After warnings! Hehehe


They are bully's , you just have to stand up to one , they usually back down.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Brickwall

Why was China trying to convince Indian Journalist now, to ask Indian Government withdraw Troops..Is it Means Warning Ministry has ran out of warning ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jetray

El Sidd said:


> Amateur article.
> 
> The top brass in Indian army know that strategically they should enter Gilgit province as it is Pakistan's chicken neck
> 
> But sadly they also know how that will end up.
> 
> Only if the Indian government would listen


Any one can start a war but only few know how to end it.

Chinese are simply clueless , all these years of bullying small countries now India has come as a shock to them. Raising kashmir is utterly stupid as they are already constructing roads and are hand in glove with pakistan wrt nuclear or missile proliferation. How much will putting soldiers there matter when the damage is already done ?


There is a simple thumb rule,
When you take every thing away from a person you have no control over them.

China by supporting pakistan has already done the max damage , supporting terrorists like hafiz saeed, nsg obstruction..etc have all made it amply clear they want a fight. All that is left is war.


If some one wants money you can refuse them,
If some one needs help you can refuse to help,
but if some one has an itch to fight you need to oblige them.

We should oblige china & give them a war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

Let us discuss about occupation of tibet.

Why Chinese are showing Ming dynasty maps , why not Song Dynasty which is much smaller than today's china?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

ChennaiDude said:


> You taught us well...Indians have taken a few pages from the Vietnamese play book.
> 
> 
> plain cowardiceness.


Thanks. You should know Vietnam usually pays respect and tribute to the strongest country in Far East. It appears to me that India has replaced China. Not too bad. Congrats. I am pretty sure more an more Vietnamese politicians and businesses will visit your country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Abingdonboy said:


> Like I said tough guy, if it was so easy why are you letting inferior India humiliate you so badly?
> 
> I'd put bets on the hardened professional Indian Military over your conscripts any day.


Hardened how?

Killing 1 or 2 untrained kashmiri fighters with thousands ?

If so than so are the chinese.


----------



## EpiiC

If India gets F-35 then they will have air superiority over CHINA!!


----------



## El Sidd

jetray said:


> Any one can start a war but only few know how to end it.
> 
> Chinese are simply clueless , all these years of bullying small countries now India has come as a shock to them. Raising kashmir is utterly stupid as they are already constructing roads and are hand in glove with pakistan wrt nuclear or missile proliferation. How much will putting soldiers there matter when the damage is already done ?
> 
> 
> There is a simple thumb rule,
> When you take every thing away from a person you have no control over them.
> 
> China by supporting pakistan has already done the max damage , supporting terrorists like hafiz saeed, nsg obstruction..etc have all made it amply clear they want a fight. All that is left is war.
> 
> 
> If some one wants money you can refuse them,
> If some one needs help you can refuse to help,
> but if some one has an itch to fight you need to oblige them.
> 
> We should oblige china & give them a war.




Do that on the Bhutan region.

We Pakistanis don't want none of that shizz.
Spare the Kashmiris. The people belong to us


----------



## boxer_B

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Hardened how?
> 
> Killing 1 or 2 untrained kashmiri fighters with thousands ?
> 
> If so than so are the chinese.



Chinese one child army is less motivated and battle hardened than jihadis.

No one knows their true strength. But I am sure they can't raise more hell than suicide bombing jihadis.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

boxer_B said:


> Chinese one child army is less motivated and battle hardened than Chinese.
> 
> No one knows their true strength. But I am sure they can't raise more hell than suicide bombing jihadis.


You've only faced a few tamil bumbers who took more lives and an indian premier (from Sri Lanka) than jihadis did in 2 decades in Pak..

Let alone chinese... which didnt go down well either.


----------



## terranMarine

Providence said:


> A ludicrous comment from the slimy buggers.
> 
> Opening a separate front implies two things -
> 
> 1. Chinese weakness to deal with indian troops in the contested piece of land.
> 2. China is going out of it's way in seeking war which reflects poorly on them.



first show some US muscle by declaring war to DPRK instead of seeking our help dealing with our neighbor. That's what i call weakness

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chhatrapati

Then you can have a Chinese new year facing Indian artillery fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChennaiDude

Viet said:


> Thanks. You should know Vietnam usually pays respect and tribute to the strongest country in Far East. It appears to me that India has replaced China. Not too bad. Congrats. I am pretty sure more an more Vietnamese politicians and businesses will visit your country.


From an India Perspective..All countries should be strong..There should be no one country that tries to bully the other..Mutual respect should be earned and not demanded.


----------



## xiao qi

ChennaiDude said:


> From an India Perspective..All countries should be strong..There should be no one country that tries to bully the other..Mutual respect should be earned and not demanded.


India needs to have a cultural revolution like China did in their past. Your nation has talent people but they were being restrained by your cultural

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

As I said, the chinese know the game well, they know how much we hate india

The chinese at this point are more willing then ever to go the extra mile to provide and help us build ever more sophisticated weapons and items

This doklam issue couldn't have worked out better for Pakistan


----------



## duhastmish

kankan326 said:


> I don't know what your government or medias are feeding you to make you so confident with your army. The fact is, India can not compete with China in everything. What's the odds that you can beat China in war? War capability is pretty much a combination of all fields capabilities.


who said we want supremacy in war against china.

we would be happy to ruin you.

thats thw thought india has. we have enough problem which are not letting much happiness so may be india want to seek happiness in your agony.


----------



## terranMarine

hussain0216 said:


> As I said, the chinese know the game well, they know how much we hate india
> 
> The chinese at this point are more willing then ever to go the extra mile to provide and help us build ever more sophisticated weapons and items
> 
> This doklam issue couldn't have worked out better for Pakistan



China punching them from the right and Pakistan from the left. That's how the game has been on the ring, it will go down eventually

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gurjot.S

terranMarine said:


> China punching them from the right and Pakistan from the left. That's how the game has been on the ring, it will go down eventually



Dont know about left but china in right is just punching empty warnings to india.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

terranMarine said:


> China punching them from the right and Pakistan from the left. That's how the game has been on the ring, it will go down eventually



The things with the indians is that they have such notions of self grandeur mixed with their ego based delusions that they cant see the wood for the trees

That makes them stupid and dangerous at the same time 

Doklam cant be solved militarily its simply not worth it, The Chinese understand this, the indians with their delusions have gone into full bollywood tamasha mode however and with probably the U.S seeing the possibilities of setting up a lackey to put pressure on china is blowing smoke up indias ***

China needs to play it smart and understand where and how to hurt india.
We will of course support our ally against our hated enemy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

Gurjot.S said:


> Dont know about left but china in right is just punching empty warnings to india.


The punch is so fast you never know what hit ya, that's why you think it's empty

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tshering22

Afzal2010 said:


> I strongly suggest that all further threads on this issue be stopped until the first bullet is fired...in the disputed area. Until then it is simply becoming a waste of time opening a thread in the hope of finding that the Chinese have taken credible steps only to find out that some official of China or a member of this forum is issuing yet another warning. No offence to the Chinese members but I really hoped for a better show of strength from your country considering its size economically and militarily


Ask your darling Chinese members here to stop posting threats like an ad Blitzkrieg.

We understand that their verbal communication department has ordered them to spread this campaign through all channels but this is ridiculous. 

It is consuming needless bandwidth and yielding nothing.


----------



## Gurjot.S

terranMarine said:


> The punch is so fast you never know what hit ya, that's why you think it's empty



Come on, You have wasted more than 1.5 months for so called "so fast" punch. Now you are looking for saving your face. There are just 40 soldiers in Doklam, who is stopping you ?


----------



## Viet

ChennaiDude said:


> From an India Perspective..All countries should be strong..There should be no one country that tries to bully the other..Mutual respect should be earned and not demanded.


Forget China. It is a country of past with people talking of SC sea belonging to them since the Han, unequal treaties since the Manchu, humiliated by the Japanese. Even supreme leader Xi Jinping loves Mao dress. His wife sings old revolution songs.

Should I say more?

It's time to move on.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## boxer_B

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> You've only faced a few tamil bumbers who took more lives and an indian premier (from Sri Lanka) than jihadis did in 2 decades in Pak..
> 
> Let alone chinese... which didnt go down well either.



You are quoting 80's incident. Pakistan, in retrospect, lost half nation, economy, 70K civilians, legitimate PMs getting gallows, dictators running abroad or killed in unfortunate "accidents".

India OTOH, repulsed 1965, divided Pak into two in 71, captured Siachin, ejected Pak from Kargil and then did Surgical strikes. Your Papa is busy convincing the world that it was s0d0mized by India.

Don't forget, world's biggest Jihadi was found 1km away from your military academy in Abottabad, Osama bin laden. And then you ask legitimacy of Indian Army, that still holds more inches of Kashmir since 90's while defeating and capturing "Soviets removing Mujahedin"

Chinese army of 1962 and 1967 is also significantly different from 2017. They are only Child and don't want to end their lineage over a piece of snowy, inhabitable land.

It's also a possibility that PLA was given go ahead to Strike IA but one child PLA didn't obliged.


----------



## Azadkashmir

ChennaiDude said:


> End of the day it does not matter if its a slumdog or a Yellow gutless coward dog..when actula war starts..below is the state of Asia..Kaboom.


----------



## ChennaiDude

Azadkashmir said:


>


Try again! The only concern is that Taiwan and Hing Kong also is in range.


----------



## Azadkashmir

remember_16th_of_december said:


>



put it to practical war test, let see if it flies.


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

I know that China was once as poor as India is today, but was it ever as disgusting and mentally defective? Serious question.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Viet said:


> Thanks. You should know Vietnam usually pays respect and tribute to the strongest country in Far East. It appears to me that India has replaced China. Not too bad. Congrats. I am pretty sure more an more Vietnamese politicians and businesses will visit your country.



I don't think democracies set out to become aggressive or hostile, they just adapt to situations. I think with China it is becoming clear that 'grabbing' land, resources, capital etc. is becoming a very constant trait. So it is important for all countries in the sphere to come together and tackle this regional headache.



Providence said:


> A ludicrous comment from the slimy buggers.
> 
> Opening a separate front implies two things -
> 
> 1. Chinese weakness to deal with indian troops in the contested piece of land.
> 2. China is going out of it's way in seeking war which reflects poorly on them.



I think it's about time they legalized marijuana and let some high quality weed into their country. Way too much aggression and frustration- at this moment they're fighting with everyone. Though Pakistanis will never accept it, their own country is running away from publicly endorsing the chinese position.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azadkashmir

remember_16th_of_december said:


> "Practical war test" ? Either you are delusional enough to think they achieved all that without testing it or you are desperate enough to claim nuclear or any warheads projectiles needs to be tested in warfare to be valid.



indian members are mentioning nukes on this threads then do it dont talk about it. 
india cant do sh it except make third rate movies with sunny deol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Navin A

*Bhutan acknowledges that Doklam is a Chinese area: Chinese official*

BEIJING: In a stunning -but unsubstantiated- claim, a senior Chinese official said that Bhutan has acknowledged that the Doklam area where the Indian and Chinese troops are engaged in a standoff does not belong to it.

China's top diplomat on the boundary issue, Wang Wenli, told a visiting Indian media delegation that Bhutan has conveyed to Beijing through the diplomatic channels that the area of the standoff is not its territory.

She provided no evidence for the claim, which is at the complete variance with Bhutan's stated position and actions. Bhutan had protested to the Chinese government, accusing it of violating a bilateral pact after its troops tried to construct a road in the Doklam area on June 16.

"After the incident, the Bhutanese made it very clear to us that the place where the trespassing happened is not Bhutan's territory," said Wang, who is the Deputy Director General of the Department of Boundary and Ocean Affairs of the Chinese Foreign Ministry.

She went on to say that "Bhutanese find it very strange that the Indian border troops are on the Chinese soil," and implied that her views have been gleaned from Bhutanese state media and legal blogs which have "more convincing information".

A statement issued by India's External Affairs Ministry on June 30 said, "On June 16, a PLA (People's Liberation Army) construction party entered the Doklam area and attempted to construct a road. It is our understanding that a Royal Bhutan Armypatrol attempted to dissuade them from this unilateral activity."

India had also cited the Bhutanese Foreign Ministry as emphasising that "the construction of the road inside Bhutanese territory is a direct violation of the 1988 and 1998 agreements between Bhutan and China and affects the process of demarcating the boundary between these two countries. They have urged a return to the status quo as before June 16, 2017."

India also conveyed to the Chinese government that the road construction would represent a significant change of status quo with serious security implications for it. India says both sides should first pull back their troops for any talks to take place.

Wang said Bhutan is observing the actions being taken by both Indian and Chinese troops from its territory.

Bhutan has no direct diplomatic relations with China and maintains contacts with Beijing through its diplomatic mission in New Delhi.

Bhutan and China have held 24 rounds of talks to resolve boundary dispute while India and China have completed 19 rounds of talks.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...rea-chinese-official/articleshow/59979062.cms

More unsubstantiated- claims


----------



## Azadkashmir

remember_16th_of_december said:


> what's that got to do with either your or my post ? go troll in some well



go troll in some well lol india needs more wells for its thirsty nation i am not talking about drinking river pi ss ganges. 
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Providence

terranMarine said:


> first show some US muscle by declaring war to DPRK instead of seeking our help dealing with our neighbor. That's what i call weakness



Trust me when US decides to attack some country there's no fucking soul on earth who can stop it. Then again agenda should be to defeat a rogue entity and not open a cold war like front


----------



## Nan Yang

*Way Out of Doklam Is To Let Bhutan Handle It with China: Karat*

*THE CITIZEN BUREAU
Tuesday, August 08,2017*
NEW DELHI: “India must seriously consider ways to diffusethe situation with China And the key lies in our accepting that this issue is between Bhutan and China and leave it to the Bhutanese to handle it,” said former general secretary CPI(M) Prakash Karat.

In an interview to The Citizen on the India-China face off in Doklam, Karat said that New Dehi does not seem to be understanding the seriousness of the Chinese intentions. He said that China had spelt this out clearly in its official document and made it clear that India has no jurisdiction in its view at all. Beijing has repeatedly urged New Delhi to withdraw its troops from Doklam, and made it clear that any negotiations can only follow, and not precede this. (http://www.thecitizen.in/index.php/NewsDetail/index/6/11386/July-End-When-NSA-Visited-Beijing-India-Left-Only-40-of-400-Soldiers-In-Doklam-Says-China)

Karat said that the government was downplaying the issue, and it does seem as if some (China claims only 40 of the 400 Indian soldiers now remain) troops have been withdrawn. But clearly this is not enough for Beijing to climb down and the best way out of this impasse would be for India to move out and allow Bhutan to step in and negotiate directly with the Chinese about the construction of the road and related issues.

Bhutan currenty is absent from the picture, having reacted to the Chinese construction of the road several days after it had started, under Indian pressure. Since the two month face-off in which relations between Beijing and New Delhi have dipped alarmingly Bhutan has remained silent with not a word on the issue that has its two big neighbours almost at war.

Karat was critical of the ‘confused approach’ of the Modi government regarding bilateral relations with China and neighbouring countries. He said it was unfortunate that the initiatives Prime Minister Narendra Modi had taken initially with China had petered out. Indian foreign policy, he added, is in complete disarray, even more so with regard to the neighbourhood.

He said that the pro-US tilt had been further accentuated under this government with the strategic agreements reached during the visit of then US President Barack Obama to India--Pivot to Asia--being the most “explicit declaration” of the decisive shift towards the US. the Prime Minister Narendra Modi who had started with some initiatives

Asked about the latest Chinese threat of military action in two weeks, Karat said that while China might not move into a military conflict as soon as that, it would certainly take measures in other spheres such as economic trade, against India.

Meanwhile Chinese official media is keeping up the offensive, with China spending these days briefing other missions. Its embassy in India briefed the Nepal counterparts a day ago. It is not clear whether India has taken other governments into confidence, except perhaps for the Americans. China is issuing statements on a daily basis and as a former Indian diplomat pointed out, agreeing with Karat, that this is well out of the realm of rhetoric. And that the statements indicate a seriousness that India would be well advised not to ignore.

The Global Times has expressed “shock” at what it claimed is India’s “recklessness” in a commentary titled “Modi must not pull India into recless conflict.” And goes on to state, “India is concerned that the road China was building in Doklam might threaten the security of the Siliguri Corridor, but does that justify Indian troops' incursion into another country in utter disregard of international treaties?

India is publicly challenging a country that is far superior in strength. India's recklessness has shocked Chinese. Maybe its regional hegemonism in South Asia and the Western media comments have blinded New Delhi into believing that it can treat a giant to its north in the way it bullies other South Asian countries.

Over the past month, the People's Liberation Army (PLA) has been on the move. We believe that the PLA has made sufficient preparation for military confrontation.

It is a war with an obvious result. The government of Prime Minister Narendra Modi should be aware of the PLA's overwhelming firepower and logistics. Indian border troops are no rival to PLA field forces. If a war spreads, the PLA is perfectly capable of annihilating all Indian troops in the border region.

So why hasn't the PLA started? China cherishes the decade-long peace on the border and wishes not to break it. We want to give peace a chance and allow India to recognize the grave consequences.

The Modi government's hard-line stance is sustained by neither laws nor strength. This administration is recklessly breaking international norms and jeopardizing India's national pride and peaceful development.”

Xinhua in a long commentary has raised and answered the following questions:

What happened on June 18?

On June 16, the Chinese side was building a road in the Dong Lang area (Doklam), located in Yadong county of the Tibet Autonomous Region of China.On June 18, over 270 Indian border troops, carrying weapons and driving two bulldozers, crossed the boundary in the Sikkim Sector and advanced more than 100 meters into Chinese territory to obstruct the road building of the Chinese side, causing tension in the area.

The trespassing Indian troops, reaching as many as 400 people at one point, put up three tents and advanced over 180 meters into Chinese territory. As of the end of July, there were still over 40 Indian border troops and one bulldozer illegally staying in Chinese territory.

Does the Dong Lang area belong to China?

Yes.

The main focus of the dispute is the Dong Lang area.

In 1890, China and Britain signed the Convention Between Great Britain and China Relating to Sikkim and Tibet. Article I of the Convention stipulates that "The boundary of Sikkim and Tibet shall be the crest of the mountain range separating the waters flowing into the Sikkim Teesta and its affluents from the waters flowing into the Tibetan Mochu and northwards into other Rivers of Tibet. The line commences at Mount Gipmochi (currently known as Mount Ji Mu Ma Zhen) on the Bhutan frontier, and follows the above-mentioned water-parting to the point where it meets Nipal territory."

According to the Convention, the Dong Lang area, which is located on the Chinese side of the China-India boundary, is indisputably Chinese territory.

The stability and inviolability of boundaries are a fundamental principle enshrined in international law. The China-India boundary in the Sikkim Sector as delimited by the 1890 Convention has been continuously valid and repeatedly reaffirmed by both the Chinese and Indian sides. Either side shall strictly abide by the boundary which shall not be violated.

Is Bhutan involved in the incident?

No.

The 1890 Convention has made it clear that the China-India boundary in the Sikkim Sector commences at Mount Ji Mu Ma Zhen on the Bhutan frontier. Mount Ji Mu Ma Zhen is the eastern starting point of the China-India boundary in the Sikkim Sector and it is also the boundary tri-junction between China, India and Bhutan.

The Indian troops' trespassing occurred at a place on the China-India boundary in the Sikkim Sector, more than 2,000 meters away from Mount Ji Mu Ma Zhen. Matters concerning the boundary tri-junction have nothing to do with this incident. China and Bhutan have been engaged in negotiations and consultations to resolve their boundary issue since the 1980s. Although the boundary is yet to be formally delimited, the two sides have had 24 rounds of talks, conducted joint surveys in their border area and have reached basic consensus on the actual state of the border area and the alignment of their boundary.

What are the consequences of India's illegally crossing the China-India border?

According to the United Nations (UN) General Assembly Resolution 3314 adopted on Dec. 14, 1974, no consideration of whatsoever nature, whether political, economic, military or otherwise, may serve as a justification for the invasion or attack by the armed forces of a State of the territory of another State.

To cross a delimited boundary and enter the territory of a neighboring country on the grounds of so-called "security concerns," for whatever activities, runs counter to the basic principles of international law and basic norms governing international relations.

As a third party, India has no right to interfere in or impede the boundary talks between China and Bhutan, nor does it have the right to make territorial claims on Bhutan's behalf. India's intrusion into Chinese territory under the pretext of Bhutan has not only violated China's territorial sovereignty, but also challenged Bhutan's sovereignty and independence.

The Chinese government urges the Indian government to immediately withdraw its trespassing border troops back to the Indian side of the boundary and conduct a thorough investigation into the illegal trespassing so as to swiftly and appropriately resolve the incident and restore peace and tranquility to the border area between the two countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## qwerrty

india is setting themselves up for a failure. they should take that face-saving option while they still can. tough acting indian internet warriors not gonna help

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Prakash Karat should be lined up in Doklam to take the first bullet when conflict starts....oh wait, since he's china's biggest asset, they'll probably refuse to start a conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

What else you can expect from these Indian commie(?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## qwerrty

oprih said:


> Nope, indians won't retreat, they have a strong faith in a very powerful weapon, their *highly advanced poop bombs*.



i was about to post china should use that on those guys at the border to leave, then saw this on the news 


--
*Israeli Stink Bombs Don’t Smell Bad Enough for Indians*
14:25 28.07.2017


An Israeli stink bomb meant to control crowds has failed tests in India because *Indians are used to such smells and are okay with it*. The bombs were to be deployed against stone-pelters in Kashmir and were tested there, as well as in Delhi.


New Delhi (Sputnik) — The bomb, named Skunk, which smells like* raw sewage and rotting human bodies*, was to be used as a non-lethal measure. Indian authorities tested this product in Delhi by mixing it with liquid and sprayed on crowds by water cannon but test results disappointed the security personnel.

"The CRPF decided to test a few samples of the Israeli product a few months back. Tests were conducted and the stink bomb was found ineffective," said one of the officers present at the test to the Hindustan Times. *"Those who can ignore [the] smell can drink the liquid also."*

A CRPF official in Delhi confirmed the result to Sputnik but did not provide details. "We used it on a captive crowd… consisting of CRPF personnel and the general public. But they managed to tolerate the smell without much difficulty. Maybe Indians have a higher threshold of tolerating stench," official said.
Indian security personnel used pellet guns against protesters in Kashmir which injured many and killed dozens in last year's protest. Many protesters sustained permanent eye injuries last year due to pellet guns following the widespread protests over the death of local Hizb-ul-Mujahideen terrorist Burhan Wani in an encounter.

Following the uproar caused by the injuries, the government had considered the use of PAVA shells but CRPF and other forces continue to use pellet guns to stone-pelting mobs. CRPF then considered using the Skunk bomb.

Government records pointed to a sharp fall in stone pelting this year. "A total of 1,590 incidents of stone pelting were registered in 2016, this year the latest figures are 424, which is half of what was last year," RR Bhatnagar, Director General, CRPF, said. Nevertheless, more than 60,000 CRPF troops have been deployed in Kashmir alone to control the crowd.

https://sputniknews.com/asia/201707281055958988-israel-stink-bombs/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Navin A

The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> What else you can expect from these Indian commie(?



The fact that free speech allow this is a testament to India's credibility over Chinese propaganda.



qwerrty said:


> i was about to post china should use that on those guys at the border to leave, then saw this on the news
> 
> 
> --
> *Israeli Stink Bombs Don’t Smell Bad Enough for Indians*
> 14:25 28.07.2017
> 
> Most ordinary Indians are surrounded by all kinds of foul smell since the day they are born and spend a lifetime negotiating various odours -- at home, on the streets, on public transport, sometimes even at workplaces. No surprise they have a _very_ high tolerance for stench.
> 
> An Israeli stink bomb meant to control crowds has failed tests in India because *Indians are used to such smells and are okay with it*. The bombs were to be deployed against stone-pelters in Kashmir and were tested there, as well as in Delhi.
> 
> 
> New Delhi (Sputnik) — The bomb, named Skunk, which smells like* raw sewage and rotting human bodies*, was to be used as a non-lethal measure. Indian authorities tested this product in Delhi by mixing it with liquid and sprayed on crowds by water cannon but test results disappointed the security personnel.
> 
> "The CRPF decided to test a few samples of the Israeli product a few months back. Tests were conducted and the stink bomb was found ineffective," said one of the officers present at the test to the Hindustan Times. *"Those who can ignore [the] smell can drink the liquid also."*
> 
> A CRPF official in Delhi confirmed the result to Sputnik but did not provide details. "We used it on a captive crowd… consisting of CRPF personnel and the general public. But they managed to tolerate the smell without much difficulty. Maybe Indians have a higher threshold of tolerating stench," official said.
> Indian security personnel used pellet guns against protesters in Kashmir which injured many and killed dozens in last year's protest. Many protesters sustained permanent eye injuries last year due to pellet guns following the widespread protests over the death of local Hizb-ul-Mujahideen terrorist Burhan Wani in an encounter.
> 
> Following the uproar caused by the injuries, the government had considered the use of PAVA shells but CRPF and other forces continue to use pellet guns to stone-pelting mobs. CRPF then considered using the Skunk bomb.
> 
> Government records pointed to a sharp fall in stone pelting this year. "A total of 1,590 incidents of stone pelting were registered in 2016, this year the latest figures are 424, which is half of what was last year," RR Bhatnagar, Director General, CRPF, said. Nevertheless, more than 60,000 CRPF troops have been deployed in Kashmir alone to control the crowd.
> 
> https://sputniknews.com/asia/201707281055958988-israel-stink-bombs/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> What else you can expect from these Indian commie(?



sorry, these guys aren't commies. They're just traitorous bastards masquerading as commies.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rustom

Hello Chinese on this forum. Can you petition CPC to make Karat and his entire party be given membership in CPC. We had enough of this communist shit in our country and you could keep them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NALANDA

China has revealed its propaganda tools and resources in the current teaser by India. Indians are keenly taking note. 

Unlike 1962 when the Indian Communist were conspired and supported China, this time we will finish the traitors for good.

For India to successfully implement " Make In India", it is important the relationship with China continue to remain hostile so that Indian Government is able to implement restrictions of China imports forcing Indian Industry to either source it from other place or produce ( even if costly) locally. 2 to 3 years of hostility should cover up the loss of manufacturing enterprise in India but immediately we will have USD 50BN of deficit trade with China corrected, local employment will increase and Indian economy will do better (China will slide further).

*SO SORRY ...... NO MEDIA CAMPAIGN AND PROPAGANDA BY CHINA WOULD SUFFICE NOW. *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rollno21

qwerrty said:


> india is setting themselves up for a failure. they should take that face-saving option while they still can. tough acting indian internet warriors not gonna help


Bro India has already moved it's forces to the border,China with better infrastructure on it's side has to show equipment moving for the parade for 90th anniversary as the troops moving to Tibet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nan Yang

Modi is insane. He is ignoring all the hard work put in by both sides maintaining years and years of peace at the border.
Absolutely no sense of reality. Does he realized the consequences of war and what it will do to Sino Indo relationship for years to come.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZ1

China should not go for war with India. There is no joy or glory to defeat those who have been defeated before badly and have been defeated in every field. Infact, India doesn't say much when it comes to war with China. Only Indian and their media is jumping. Why officials took lollypop in their mouth.

China should keep giving warning to India same as USA giving warning to North Korea. This is what Super Power country do. Because we all know what will be the outcome of the war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mustang06

Even better why not hand over the area to the Chinese!
Commie a** kisser.


----------



## StraightShooter

Chinese assets in India have started speaking.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Navin A

AZ1 said:


> *China should not go for war with India. There is no joy or glory to defeat those who have been defeated before badly and have been defeated in every field*. Infact, India doesn't say much when it comes to war with China. Only Indian and their media is jumping. Why officials took lollypop in their mouth.
> 
> China should keep giving warning to India same as USA giving warning to North Korea. This is what Super Power country do. Because we all know what will be the outcome of the war.



Indeed wise words, next time please advocate this logic to your fellow Pakistani members who are itching for a war with India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rollno21

Nan Yang said:


> Modi is insane. He is ignoring all the hard work put in by both sides maintaining years and years of peace at the border.
> Absolutely no sense of reality. Does he realized the consequences of war and what it will do to Sino Indo relationship for years to come.


That's according to Chinese ,but world sees China as the problem child here .China has been doing it for years with others grabbing others land ,all these years the Chinese bluff worked with smaller countries,changing status co unilaterally is the most insane thing to do and China has been doing it for years , somebody has to stop it and India did.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Navin A

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Prakash Karat should be lined up in Doklam to take the first bullet when conflict starts....oh wait, since he's china's biggest asset, they'll probably refuse to start a conflict.



Anther one bites the dust!


----------



## AZ1

Navin A said:


> Indeed wise words, next time please advocate this logic to your fellow Pakistani members who are itching for a war with India.


This thread is about China and India. Thank you for accepting my logic in regards to China vs India lol and this logic applies to super power vs third world country. Before you say or think that India is Super power country. A gentle reminder for your memory

https://tribune.com.pk/story/138578...ndia-poor-country-now-indians-boycotting-app/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nan Yang

Rollno21 said:


> That's according to Chinese ,but world sees China as the problem child here .China has been doing it for years with others grabbing others land ,all these years the Chinese bluff worked with smaller countries,changing status co unilaterally is the most insane thing to do and China has been doing it for years , somebody has to stop it and India did.


I'm amazed that there are still people that thinks like you. Gosh where do you get your news from? Do Indians think China is bluffing?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UKBengali

Rollno21 said:


> That's according to Chinese ,but world sees China as the problem child here .China has been doing it for years with others grabbing others land ,all these years the Chinese bluff worked with smaller countries,changing status co unilaterally is the most insane thing to do and China has been doing it for years , somebody has to stop it and India did.



That is what India thought in 1962 and then got spanked like a little child.

@Chinese-Dragon 
@ChineseTiger1986 
@wanglaokan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rollno21

Nan Yang said:


> I'm amazed that there are still people that thinks like you. Gosh where do you get your news from? Do Indians think China is bluffing?


Where are your troops which have started over a week ago to reach Tibet,I guess they are still traveling.our troops have reached,does that look like some preparing for war if it happens.unlike showing old clips as live fire in Tibet,showing equipment going to inner mangolia autonomous region to attend the 90th anniversary as moving to Tibet , threatening war for last 50 days is called bluffing in the normal world.



UKBengali said:


> That is what India thought in 1962 and then got spanked like a little child.
> 
> @Chinese-Dragon
> @ChineseTiger1986
> @wanglaokan


Bro,India don't have a proper army in 62 at the Chinese border .why do you thing they Chinese vacated the areas they claim as theirs ,use some sense bro


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

UKBengali said:


> That is what India thought in 1962 and then got spanked like a little child.
> 
> @Chinese-Dragon
> @ChineseTiger1986
> @wanglaokan



China only treats India like a bigger Vietnam or Korea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Menthol

The biggest question is... Why India don't want to solve border issue with China once and forever...

What is actually India hidden agenda?


----------



## Navin A

AZ1 said:


> This thread is about China and India. Thank you for accepting my logic in regards to China vs India lol and this logic applies to super power vs third world country. Before you say or think that India is Super power country. A gentle reminder for your memory
> 
> https://tribune.com.pk/story/138578...ndia-poor-country-now-indians-boycotting-app/



We did not claim to be a superpower, we are aspirants & this is different from the self-proclaimed superpower China thinks she is. China may be ahead of us a least on the development front, but it still remains to be seen whether or not she is accepted as a superpower. I can agree with a developing power and a regional power, but not a superpower. Cheerleaders should show some constraint and not join the bandwagon.


----------



## Thorough Pro

Indians will never learn, they create a drama to draw international attention and then get humiliated, and internet hindus will declare victory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StraightShooter

Menthol said:


> The biggest question is... Why India don't want to solve border issue with China once and forever...
> 
> What is actually India hidden agenda?



you need two hands to clap. Chinese hands are not available to clap as they are busy holding the gun.


----------



## NALANDA

Nan Yang said:


> Modi is insane. He is ignoring all the hard work put in by both sides maintaining years and years of peace at the border.
> Absolutely no sense of reality. Does he realized the consequences of war and what it will do to Sino Indo relationship for years to come.



India had been at receiving end of China's stealth aggression in territorial expansion that it employs in entire Asia during the dormant Congress rule. Modi has decided to put an stop to these non-sesne and to stand up the dirty bul,y for itself and for all other Asian Nation ( other than China's 2 dangling and loose balls, read my tag line below).

1) China is in illegal occupation of India's Aksai Chin.
2) China is in illegal occupation of India's J&K part ceded by ..u know one of its balls.

The central issue that China has sought to disguise is its intrusion into tiny Bhutan, which has less than 800,000 people. To cause a distraction, Beijing, in keeping with ancient military theorist Sun Tzu's concept of strategic deception, has tried to shift the focus to India through a public relations blitzkrieg that presents China as the victim and India as the aggressor. Just as it has touted historical claims to much of the South China Sea, which have been dismissed by an international arbitral tribunal as groundless, Beijing contends that Doklam (or "Donglang" as China calls it) has belonged to it "since ancient times." 

Beijing's full-throttle campaign against India amounts to psychological warfare, from mounting daily threats to staging military drills in Tibet. Beijing has no good options in emerging as a winner from this confrontation. Given the geography, military logistics, weapon deployments and the entrenched Indian positions, the PLA will find it hard to give India a bloody nose and seize Doklam. If it were to attack, it could suffer a setback. Just as Beijing's intense propaganda war against India over the Dalai Lama's April tour to the Chinese-claimed northeastern Indian state of Arunachal Pradesh achieved nothing, China risks losing face over the current troop standoff.

*End Game: *
Unless Beijing reopens the door to diplomacy, the present military stalemate at Doklam could drag on until the arrival of the harsh winter forces the rival troops to retreat, thus ending the confrontation. This would restore the status quo ante by frustrating the PLA's road-building plan.

India will get the time to take the counter-measures. India will firmly get back China and NOW will take along other nations "at receiving end" . Countries have watched Chinese Bluff. Expect resistance from Vietnam to increase and push back from Philippines the way Sri Lanka has done.

*Good Job Modi and its team. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Navin A

Thorough Pro said:


> Indians will never learn, they create a drama to draw international attention and then get humiliated, and internet hindus will declare victory.



Please refrain from illogical statements, the ones who are creating a drama is the Chinese and its official timepiece the global times. The war mongers are there beating their drums, we on the other hand are just sitting tight & not making a fuss, watching china humiliating themselves. Their warnings are falling on deaf ears, but the international community is fully behind India's resolve to stand its ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NALANDA

Thorough Pro said:


> Indians will never learn, they create a drama to draw international attention and then get humiliated, and internet hindus will declare victory.



Care to explain by examples....else shut up...and while you are at it please also look at your country.


----------



## 帅的一匹

UKBengali said:


> That is what India thought in 1962 and then got spanked like a little child.
> 
> @Chinese-Dragon
> @ChineseTiger1986
> @wanglaokan


There is no India before year 1947. It's just a random put together of variety of ethnic groups in the region created by the UK colonization.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nair

Blind love..... Nothing else.....Sone time I feel embarrassed to realise that my state is ruled by these morons.....


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

These are the folks that offered to give their blood for Chinese troops in 1962 war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## third eye

Nan Yang said:


> Do Indians think China is bluffing?


India has called the Chinese bluff, the way out is to talk, it's for CPC to take a call.

Far too long has China pushed nations around it's periphery.


AZ1 said:


> There is no joy or glory to defeat those who have been defeated before badly



Chinese are either dumb or stupid or both.

They claim the same areas they over ram in 62 & returned. Only to claim them again !

Going by your logic expressed above, could this be the reason why India has not gone to war ?


----------



## NALANDA

wanglaokan said:


> There is no India before year 1947. It's just a random put together of variety of ethnic groups in the region created by the UK colonization.



India is much before even formation of Britain. India is the land of Hindus....Who taught your ancestors how to live a civilized life. Lessons u are forgetting. Your need to educate yourself.


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

bhutan is a colony of India. they can't solve it. only way out is to give freedom to Bhutan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faithfulguy

NALANDA said:


> India is much before even formation of Britain. India is the land of Hindus....Who taught your ancestors how to live a civilized life. Lessons u are forgetting. Your need to educate yourself.



India as a civilization existed for a while, but India as a country was created in1947.



naveedullahkhankhattak said:


> bhutan is a colony of India. they can't solve it. only way out is to give freedom to Bhutan.



India is a second hand imperialist in this case.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

NALANDA said:


> India is much before even formation of Britain. India is the land of Hindus....Who taught your ancestors how to live a civilized life. Lessons u are forgetting. Your need to educate yourself.


Buddhist gave us some knowledge, not Hindus ok. Big difference between caste crazy and cow worshiping Hindus and Buddhist. The same Hindus who annihilated Buddhism from the subcontinent while using Asoka Buddhist symbol as their flag. Pathetic!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ajaxpaul

naveedullahkhankhattak said:


> bhutan is a colony of India. they can't solve it. only way out is to give freedom to Bhutan.



Freedom must taste like Tibet...lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gurjot.S

AZ1 said:


> China should not go for war with India. *There is no joy or glory to defeat those who have been defeated before badly and have been defeated in every field.* Infact, India doesn't say much when it comes to war with China. Only Indian and their media is jumping. Why officials took lollypop in their mouth.
> 
> China should keep giving warning to India same as USA giving warning to North Korea. This is what Super Power country do. Because we all know what will be the outcome of the war.



R u talking about pakistan ?


----------



## Paludism

Nan Yang said:


> Modi is insane. He is ignoring all the hard work put in by both sides maintaining years and years of peace at the border.
> Absolutely no sense of reality. Does he realized the consequences of war and what it will do to Sino Indo relationship for years to come.


There is a reason he's called a random "tea seller" who used to work on railway station platforms. 
Absolutely no critical thinking. Jump first and later gauge the distance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZ1

Gurjot.S said:


> R u talking about pakistan ?


 My mistake I should have mentioned there 1962 lol.


----------



## manlion

jase said:


> There is a reason he's called a random "tea seller" who used to work on railway station platforms.
> Absolutely no critical thinking. Jump first and later gauge the distance.



hes just a RSS Hindutva fascist another Hitler in the making - who subscribe to the Hindutva ideology of Akhand Bharat

*BEYOND PAKISTAN: TIBET, LANKA & AFGHANISTAN*

RSS’s idea of “Akhand Bharat” includes not only Pakistan and Bangladesh, but also Afghanistan, Myanmar, Sri Lanka and Tibet. It terms the combined region as a “Rashtra” based on “Hindu cultural” similarities.

http://indianexpress.com/article/explained/rss-akhand-bharat/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paludism

@manlion, I am appalled at the number of idiots who follow this tea seller. 
Perhaps we should all go to India and become a tea seller turned politician after which I am sure to get tremendous support starting off with these morons here on PDF.


----------



## 帅的一匹

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Prakash Karat should be lined up in Doklam to take the first bullet when conflict starts....oh wait, since he's china's biggest asset, they'll probably refuse to start a conflict.


Wow that's how BJP handle dissident. What a democracy? Or just a Caste country under redneck's rule?

Modi is a well known idiot, even in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gurjot.S

AZ1 said:


> My mistake I should have mentioned there 1962 lol.



why not 1967 ?



wanglaokan said:


> *Wow that's how BJP handle dissident*. What a democracy? Or just a Caste country under redneck's rule?
> 
> Modi is a well known idiot, even in India.



BJP shud have rolled tanks over Karat.


----------



## Nan Yang

OnlyTheTruth said:


> Hello ting tang, insane are the ones like you and your brethren on PDF. WE refuse to get bogged down by empty threats issued by a paper dragon.
> 
> Peace and tranquility was possible for all these years due to immense restraint shown by us inspite of your repeated incursions and breach of trust. Now that we have decided not to take it anymore, commie a$$es are on fire.


We Chinese and Indian are both great people with great culture. Why must we have a border between two great country name after a British general?


----------



## OnlyTheTruth

Nan Yang said:


> We Chinese and Indian are both great people with great culture. Why must we have a border between two great country name after a British general?


Let me assure you that there are no borders in the hearts and minds of ordinary Indian citizens as far as China is concerned. And i am sure the people of China reciprocate with similar conciliatory views contrasting sharply with the tone adopted by your party and media.

It is only through peace and mutual respect we can achieve our desired goals.


----------



## Nan Yang

OnlyTheTruth said:


> Let me assure you that there are no borders in the hearts and minds of ordinary Indian citizens as far as China is concerned. And i am sure the people of China reciprocate with similar conciliatory views contrasting sharply with the tone adopted by your party and media.
> 
> It is only through peace and mutual respect we can achieve our desired goals.


So why is it so difficult to solve the border problem. ZhouEnLai to WenJaiBao proposal was to swap AksaiChin and SouthTibet. India take SouthTibet, a much larger area that is productive green and beautiful. China will only take AksaiChin, a barren frozen desert waste land. This proposal is very reasonable. If India accept then 90% of the border is solve. The rest are small area easily solved. Do we asian not have wisdom to do that?


----------



## Gurjot.S

Nan Yang said:


> So why is it so difficult to solve the border problem. ZhouEnLai to WenJaiBao proposal was to swap AksaiChin and SouthTibet. India take SouthTibet, a much larger area that is productive green and beautiful. China will only take AksaiChin, a barren frozen desert waste land. This proposal is very reasonable. If India accept then 90% of the border is solve. The rest are small area easily solved. Do we asian not have wisdom to do that?



India might have agreed over it but now the case is of pakistani kashmir which india considers it as her's.



Nan Yang said:


> So why is it so difficult to solve the border problem. ZhouEnLai to WenJaiBao proposal was to swap AksaiChin and SouthTibet. India take SouthTibet, a much larger area that is productive green and beautiful. China will only take AksaiChin, a barren frozen desert waste land. This proposal is very reasonable. If India accept then 90% of the border is solve. The rest are small area easily solved. Do we asian not have wisdom to do that?



India might have agreed over it but now the case is of pakistani kashmir which india considers it as her's.


----------



## OnlyTheTruth

Nan Yang said:


> So why is it so difficult to solve the border problem. ZhouEnLai to WenJaiBao proposal was to swap AksaiChin and SouthTibet. India take SouthTibet, a much larger area that is productive green and beautiful. China will only take AksaiChin, a barren frozen desert waste land. This proposal is very reasonable. If India accept then 90% of the border is solve. The rest are small area easily solved. Do we asian not have wisdom to do that?


Why do you think there has been relative peace in the last three decades or so. A tacit approval of sort has already been given in that regard.

But scant can be done if China keeps bringing up Arunachal every couple of years and continue with incursions and opening up new fronts.


----------



## atya

Finally, a dude from India speaks some sense and the indian keyboard warriors lose their sanity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nan Yang

OnlyTheTruth said:


> Why do you think there has been relative peace in the last three decades or so. A tacit approval of sort has already been given in that regard.
> 
> But scant can be done if China keeps bringing up Arunachal every couple of years and continue with incursions and opening up new fronts.


Well that is not what I understand. China giving up S Tibet was in good faith but India saw it as a sign of weakness. India then proposed to negotiate each area separately hoping to get more concession. This was when China position hardened. This is my understanding.
If a war happen bad blood between India and China may last two to three generations. In any negotiation you have to give and take.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Nan Yang said:


> Well that is not what I understand. China giving up S Tibet was in good faith but India saw it as a sign of weakness. India then proposed to negotiate each area separately hoping to get more concession. This was when China position hardened. This is my understanding.
> If a war happen bad blood between India and China may last two to three generations. In any negotiation you have to give and take.



For people who often mistaken the friendly gesture into a sign of weakness, then we can only show them with the iron fist.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chhatrapati

Don't attack Mr. Karat. 

He is trying to be important. 

A party who rules two tiny states out of 29. 

With a failed ideology. And another commie harping about it.


----------



## ito

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> For people who often mistaken the friendly gesture into a sign of weakness, then we can only show them with the iron fist.



What iron fist? Do you think India is Philippines,and Modi is Duterte?...India too is a nuclear power with missile covering every inch of China. If you use iron fist, we too will use iron fist on China...


----------



## OnlyTheTruth

Nan Yang said:


> Well that is not what I understand. China giving up S Tibet was in good faith but India saw it as a sign of weakness. India then proposed to negotiate each area separately hoping to get more concession. This was when China position hardened. This is my understanding.
> If a war happen bad blood between India and China may last two to three generations. In any negotiation you have to give and take.


India's point of view has been relatively simple, areas south of Himalayas have historically been part of our country. Himalayas forms our natural border. We went as far as giving up our claim(unofficially) on Aksai Chin, all we wanted was for your country to stay off Arunachal. That arrangement was agreed upon and it was settled unofficially until you reneged on your commitments.

Let us at least agree that diplomatic negotiation is the way forward, not this war mongering.


----------



## unbiasedopinion

What can you expect from a person whose party was thrown away by general public in the elections. None of them is elected and some have lost their deposits too. Now they are going to loose the Rajya Sabha too in coming days. Karat's days are numbered in RS hence he is trying to come back to limelight.


----------



## 帅的一匹

ito said:


> What iron fist? Do you think India is Philippines,and Modi is Duterte?...India too is a nuclear power with missile covering every inch of China. If you use iron fist, we too will use iron fist on China...


Duterte is a politician and Modi is a mob.



unbiasedopinion said:


> What can you expect from a person whose party was thrown away by general public in the elections. None of them is elected and some have lost their deposits too. Now they are going to loose the Rajya Sabha too in coming days. Karat's days are numbered in RS hence he is trying to come back to limelight.


He is a honest man. Very pitty the BJP gang will persecute him for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## unbiasedopinion

wanglaokan said:


> He is a honest man. Very pitty the BJP gang will persecute him for sure.


I dont say whether he is honest or not, but he is just trying to be in limelight.


----------



## 帅的一匹

unbiasedopinion said:


> I dont say whether he is honest or not, but he is just trying to be in limelight.


What's wrong to be honest? It's BJP wants to put him in limelight cause the redneck party cheats its own people 24 hours a day. I tell you a joke: Mumbai is better than Shanghai.

Modi is having a tiger by his tail, see how he is gonna wiggle out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sinait

OnlyTheTruth said:


> India's point of view has been relatively simple, areas south of Himalayas have historically been part of our country. Himalayas forms our natural border. We went as far as giving up our claim(unofficially) on Aksai Chin, all we wanted was for your country to stay off Arunachal. That arrangement was agreed upon and it was settled unofficially until you reneged on your commitments.
> 
> Let us at least agree that diplomatic negotiation is the way forward, not this war mongering.


Historically, areas south of the Himalayas are hundreds of princely states.
Historically, there is no India.

India did not give up claim on Aksai Chin, or else 1962 war would not have happened.
India got the beating of their lives when they thought China weakened with famines and preoccupied with the Korean War, would not dare to oppose India's greedy land grab.

Its good that Bhutan now realized that India is the real hegemonic bully and land grabber.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sinait

OnlyTheTruth said:


> Read this idiot:
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...lam-belongs-to-china/articleshow/60001311.cms
> 
> And fyi, my comment is specifically for the Indo-China talks held in the last 30 years, nowhere did i bring '62 to it.
> But it's futile to talk to someone with the attention span of a 5 years old..


One very glaring omission from the link you gave.
THERE IS NO MENTION OF INDIA.
This is a good time for Bhutan to confirm if Bhutan had requested help from India.
BUT NOTHING ON BHUTAN CALLING FOR HELP FROM INDIA, 
even when many are calling India a *LIAR*.

No need to throw childish tantrums here.
I know you are very stressed waiting and waiting,
not knowing when China will start war with India.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty

atya said:


> Finally, a dude from India speaks some sense and the indian keyboard warriors lose their sanity.



here's another piece from their former diplomat. indian keyboard warriors in comment section are attacking him left and right proving his point that indians are extremely delusional under hindutvadi spell. 

By M.K. Bhadrakumar August 10, 2017 2:22 PM (UTC+8)
http://www.atimes.com/war-himalayas-will-expose-indias-soft-power/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nan Yang

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> For people who often mistaken the friendly gesture into a sign of weakness, then we can only show them with the iron fist.


After China routed the Indian army in 1962, they withdraw also in good faith hoping India would come to its sense and settle the border once and for all. China knows there is never a military solution. It make no sense to drag this border issue to the next generation and the next. India and China are not traditional enemies. Let's keep it that way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jetray

El Sidd said:


> Spare the Kashmiris. The people belong to us


whether it is palestine or kashmir its only the land not the ppl that matters to the powers involved. If pakistan were so interested in welfare of kashmirirs they are better of taking million odd trouble makers to their own land. Fact that pakistan has kept gilgit ,baltistan out pakistan federation speaks volumes about their intentions. Just like bangladesh pakistan will harp on loss of territory than loss of lives.


----------



## ahtan_china

We will see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nan Yang

jhungary said:


> Never said US would have move on to Beijing, I said Chinese by engaging in Korean war, Failed both Strategic and Operation Goal and drawing the Tactical Goal, and most historian would agree MacArthur would return to Japan and continue to serve as Governor of Japan once the Korean war is wrapped up.
> 
> My stance is, US does not have reason or even urge to invade North Korea to begin with, let alone invading China had North Korean not invaded the South, chances are the South Korean would still be free of US troop because the simple fact that South Korean need US troop is to stop another Potential Northern invasion.
> 
> That is my point, my mind is made up, but yours is not.
> 
> 
> 
> How Mao would know? Let's go back to 1950.
> 
> China just expelled Taiwan to the island, South Korea did not have US support to rebuild the military. South Korean don't even have a tank and US do not have any soldier in a level that can raise any sort of resistance, the first instant of US resistance of the Korean War is Task Force Smith, which is a 408 men Battalion of the 24th Infantry Division stationed in Japan. US have no hard influence in South Korea when the hostility started. There are no indication that US even have any sort of preparation to go that far into North Korea/Chinese Border, if they are intended to do so, they would have use more than 2 division plus a Marine Regiment. *Total US/ROK division would have not more than 300,000 soldier, which is almost able to match the troop that North Korean have, do you think people are stupid enough to march 5 divisions of troop into China, knowing they have millions of troop still being mobilised from the Civil War?
> *
> On the other hand, had US wanted to attack China, the way to do it is by launching a Amphibious Assault, not invade from a ground route, because of one simple fact that China does NOT have a navy in 1950. Any reasonable Military Planner would have helped Taiwan to reform and then using Taiwan to launch a Amphibious Assault toward favourable land, getting maximized Naval and Air Support rather than the Chinese North East Border, which is full of mountain. Which inhibit any sort of Supporting Fire.
> 
> Point is, what Mao see does not really matter, What he did does. The fact remain, the sole reason Mao start mobilizing into Korea is to eliminated American Threat toward North East Border, *but today, the threat still remain, you can bomb the US base at will in case of war, can you make anything out of it is another matter, but whatever that result is, you are looking at a Full on US invasion if you bomb the US base in Korea, which is the full might of the US Military Power brought to bear, which, I don't know how you slice it, it's a damn creditable threat if you ask me*. On the other hand, have US have no base in Korea (South Korea or otherwise) you can bomb whatever the hack you want and US will not be involved because there are no need. In fact, had China not engage in the conflict, there are pretty good chance a United Korea under the Southern Regime would have been friendly toward China instead of the US, because of one common enemy, Japan. Unless US change their policy toward Japan, I am pretty sure a unified Korea would see Japan as a threat and will joined the like minded country for an alliance.
> 
> And finally, so what the "laundrymen" can fight the superpower? Anybody can fight the US, don't forget the Japanese did fought the US already, and in term of Military tactics, Japanese performed much better than China in term of the ability to hold their own. The problem is, there are something called Pyrrhic Victory, like how Soviet Union win over Nazi Germany despite heavy casualty, but there are no such thing as Pyrrhic Draw. You can claim whatever you want about being "Inferior" or stopping the American on its track, the problem is, that is not an achievement, if you are engage in a war, you fight to win, if you fail to win, you failed your objective. There are no place for romanticized account on how People Volunteer soldier bravely died stopping the US imperial tyrant on his track, you could probably make a movie out of it, but not call it any sort of military achievement. Because on the other hand, US did the same thing to China, with only losing 1/8 of the men lost by the Chinese. So, if what you think is an achievement, then what about the American?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, THE, (notice the word "THE") Korean war memorial is opened in 1986, that does not mean there are no memorial before that, roads started to rename as Korean War Memorial Drive since 1960-1970, place like Korean War Veteran Parkway was named and established in 1972, ships, location have been named after Korean War medal of honour recipient since late 60s. And Korean War was accepted into the hall of VFW immediately after the war
> 
> The reason why The Korean War Memorial has only started in 1986 is because there aren't many site dedicated in the US, most of the Museum piece is located in War Museum and other War Memorial, that's because in the US, American saw every vet have the same status, whether or not you fought in WW2, The great war or the Civil War. individual Memorial or Museum are very few and far between, that does not mean they did not celebrate the veteran from Korean War. The National World War 2 Museum is opened by George W Bush in 2004, does that mean there are no remembrance for WW2 vet before 2004??
> 
> 
> 
> It meant to show you all other war subsequently happened to China is not from the same border, not even the same direction. Which mean had the Chinese did not interfere with Korean War, the Chinese did not lose the so called "Security" toward the North-Eastern border, because there were no war from that border, only people trying to escape the northern regime coming thru that border.


A very timely article.

Everything You Need to Know: How China and America Went to War in Korea

*Robert Farley*

August 13, 2017

_The most interesting, useful lessons may involve botched war termination. The Korean War dragged on for nearly two years after the settlement of the key strategic issues became clear. Nevertheless, poor communication between Washington and Beijing, combined with reputational concerns on both sides, inflated minor issues—such as POW repatriation—and extended the war well beyond its productive limits. That the United States viewed its conflict with China as a proxy war complicated the problem, as American policy makers became obsessed with the message that every action sent to the Soviet Union. In any future conflict, even as political questions associated with escalation and reputation loom large, Beijing can likely count on having Washington’s full, focused attention. _

In November 1950, China and the United States went to war. Thirty-six thousand Americans died, along with upwards of a quarter million Chinese, and half a million or more Koreans. If the United States was deeply surprised to find itself at war with the People’s Republic of China, a country that hadn’t even existed the year before, it was even more surprised to find itself losing that war. The opening Chinese offensive, launched from deep within North Korea, took U.S. forces by complete operational surprise. The U.S.-led United Nations offensive into North Korea was thrown back, *with the U.S. Army handed its worst defeat since the American Civil War.*

The legacies of this war remain deep, complex and underexamined. *Memory of the Korean War in the United States is obscured *by the looming shadows of World War II and Vietnam. China remembers the conflict differently, but China’s position in the world has changed in deep and fundamental ways since the 1950s. Still, as we consider the potential for future conflict between China and the United States, we should try to wring what lessons we can from the first Sino-American war.


*Initiation*

In early 1950, the politics of the Cold War had not yet solidified around a pair of mutually hostile blocks. Nevertheless, the contours were visible; the Soviets had spent several years consolidating control of Eastern Europe, and the Chinese Communist Party had ridden the victories of the People’s Liberation Army to power in Beijing. The stage was set for a zero-sum interpretation of the global struggle between Communist and non-Communist powers. It was just such an interpretation that dominated Washington’s thinking as North Korean forces escalated the Korean civil war with a massive invasion across the 38th parallel.

*Inside the United States, tension over the collapse of Nationalist China remained high. The Nationalist government possessed an extremely effective public-relations machine in the United States, built around the Soong family’s relationship with Henry Luce. This influential domestic lobby helped push the United States towards both intervention and escalation, while at the same time undercutting the advice of experts who offered words of caution about Beijing’s capabilities and interests.*

The initial Chinese victories in late fall of 1950 resulted from a colossal intelligence failure on the part of the United States. These failures ran the gamut from political, to strategic, to operational, to tactical. The politicization of American expertise on China following the establishment of the PRC meant that U.S. policy makers struggled to understand Chinese messages. The United States also misunderstood the complex relationship between Moscow, Beijing and Pyongyang, treating the group as unitary actor without appreciating the serious political differences between the countries.

On an operational level, advancing U.S. forces paid little heed to warnings of Chinese intervention. The United States failed to understand the importance of the North Korean buffer to Beijing, failed to detect Chinese preparations for intervention, failed to detect Chinese soldiers operating in North Korea and failed to understand the overall strength of the Chinese forces. This lack of caution stemmed from several sources. The U.S. military, *having had experience with Chinese Nationalist forces during World War II, had little respect for the capabilities of the PLA,* especially outside of Chinese borders. Americans overrated the importance of air superiority at the tactical and operational level, not to mention the relevance of nuclear weapons at the strategic level.

*Conduct*

The People’s Liberation Army appreciated the significance of U.S. air superiority over the battlefield, as well as the effectiveness of U.S. armor and artillery. The PLA (or PVA, as the expeditionary force in North Korea was dubbed) attempted to fight with the hybrid insurgent tactics that it had used to prevail in the Chinese Civil War. This involved using light infantry formations, designed to move and attack at night, in order to avoid U.S. airpower and concentrated American firepower. These tactics allowed the PLA to surprise U.S. forces, which were uncertain of the magnitude of Chinese intervention until it was too late to do anything but retreat.

Similarly, the United States fought with the tactics (and often the weapons) that it had used in World War II. Although North Korean armor and artillery had outmatched unprepared U.S. ground forces in the opening weeks of the war, by the time of the Chinese counteroffensive, the United States was fielding mobile, armored forces and employing combined arms tactics. These weapons and tactics allowed the United States to inflict severe losses on Chinese forces, even as it gave up wide swaths of territory.


The U.S. Air Force and the U.S. Navy expected to conduct sea and air operations in what we now refer to as a permissive environment, without significant interference from Communist forces. The Navy was right; the Air Force was wrong. Expecting overwhelming advantages in training and material, the U.S. air forces found cagey Communist forces equipped with the MiG-15 interceptors, which could outfight American piston-engined aircraft and most early jets. Formations of B-29s attempted to conduct daylight precision bombing raids of North Korea, finding that MiG-15s could cut them to pieces. U.S. forces, fresh from the bloody organizational fights that had birthed the U.S. Air Force, also struggled to develop a compatible, cooperative ground-air doctrine. Still, despite the problems, the United States managed to establish and hold air superiority for most of the war, using that freedom to inflict severe damage on Chinese and North Korean forces, infrastructure and logistics.

*Lessons and Legacies*

The most important legacy of the first Sino-American War is the enduring division of the Korean Peninsula. Following the exhaustion of the Chinese counteroffensive, neither side really threatened to throw the other off the peninsula. The relationships between Seoul, Washington, Beijing and Pyongyang have changed mightily over the years, but the conflict remains frozen along the geography established in 1953.

Many of the problems have stayed the same, despite the fundamental transformations that have overtaken global politics. Beijing has grown tired of the antics of its North Korean client, just as South Korea has grown significantly in wealth and power. But North Korea can still threaten the security and prosperity of the Republic of Korea, and threats to the DPRK are still felt in Beijing.

China and the United States remember this conflict much differently. For the United States, the Korean War represents an odd aberration; a war fought for justice, but without satisfactory resolution. Americans’ most enduring memory of the conflict came through the television show _M.A.S.H._, which used the war as a proxy for talking about U.S. involvement in Vietnam. Even this memory has begun to fade, however.

*For China, the war represents a remarkable victory over imperialism in the face of overwhelming odds*. *It introduced the People’s Republic of China to the international system with a (literal) bang. *At the same time, the legacy of the war complicated China’s international situation. In part because of the memory of Chinese intervention, but also in combination with China’s domestic politics, the United States managed to keep the PRC isolated from the international system into the 1970s. Today, the PRC poses a quasi-imperial threat to neighbors all along its vast periphery, while at the same time representing one of the three major tent-poles of the growing global economy.

Militarily, the political, social and technological conditions that produced mass infantry warfare in Korea in the 1950s no longer hold. The United States has grown accustomed to fighting opponents who excel in hybrid warfare, but the People’s Liberation Army has been out of that business for decades. The ground forces of the PLA are now transitioning between mechanized and postmechanized warfare, while the air and sea forces are in the process of perfecting the world’s most extensive anti-access/area denial system. If conflict were to happen again, China would challenge U.S. control of the air and seas in a way that it never did during the Korean conflict.

The most interesting, useful lessons may involve botched war termination. The Korean War dragged on for nearly two years after the settlement of the key strategic issues became clear. Nevertheless, poor communication between Washington and Beijing, combined with reputational concerns on both sides, inflated minor issues—such as POW repatriation—and extended the war well beyond its productive limits. That the United States viewed its conflict with China as a proxy war complicated the problem, as American policy makers became obsessed with the message that every action sent to the Soviet Union. In any future conflict, even as political questions associated with escalation and reputation loom large, Beijing can likely count on having Washington’s full, focused attention. 

*Conclusion*

There was nothing good about the last Sino-American War, not even the “peace” that resulted from it. The experience of this war, now nearly forgotten on both sides, should serve as a grim lesson for policy makers in both Washington and Beijing. The Korean War was anything but accidental, but miscalculation and miscommunication both extended and broadened the war beyond its necessary boundaries.

_Robert Farley __is an Senior Lecturer at the __Patterson School of Diplomacy and International Commerce__. His work includes military doctrine, national security, and maritime affairs. He blogs at __Lawyers, Guns and Money__ and __Information Dissemination__ and __The Diplomat__. Follow him on Twitter:__@drfarls__._

_This first appeared several years ago and is being reposted due to reader interest. _


----------



## jhungary

Nan Yang said:


> A very timely article.
> 
> Everything You Need to Know: How China and America Went to War in Korea
> 
> *Robert Farley*
> 
> August 13, 2017
> 
> _The most interesting, useful lessons may involve botched war termination. The Korean War dragged on for nearly two years after the settlement of the key strategic issues became clear. Nevertheless, poor communication between Washington and Beijing, combined with reputational concerns on both sides, inflated minor issues—such as POW repatriation—and extended the war well beyond its productive limits. That the United States viewed its conflict with China as a proxy war complicated the problem, as American policy makers became obsessed with the message that every action sent to the Soviet Union. In any future conflict, even as political questions associated with escalation and reputation loom large, Beijing can likely count on having Washington’s full, focused attention. _
> 
> In November 1950, China and the United States went to war. Thirty-six thousand Americans died, along with upwards of a quarter million Chinese, and half a million or more Koreans. If the United States was deeply surprised to find itself at war with the People’s Republic of China, a country that hadn’t even existed the year before, it was even more surprised to find itself losing that war. The opening Chinese offensive, launched from deep within North Korea, took U.S. forces by complete operational surprise. The U.S.-led United Nations offensive into North Korea was thrown back, *with the U.S. Army handed its worst defeat since the American Civil War.*
> 
> The legacies of this war remain deep, complex and underexamined. *Memory of the Korean War in the United States is obscured *by the looming shadows of World War II and Vietnam. China remembers the conflict differently, but China’s position in the world has changed in deep and fundamental ways since the 1950s. Still, as we consider the potential for future conflict between China and the United States, we should try to wring what lessons we can from the first Sino-American war.
> 
> 
> *Initiation*
> 
> In early 1950, the politics of the Cold War had not yet solidified around a pair of mutually hostile blocks. Nevertheless, the contours were visible; the Soviets had spent several years consolidating control of Eastern Europe, and the Chinese Communist Party had ridden the victories of the People’s Liberation Army to power in Beijing. The stage was set for a zero-sum interpretation of the global struggle between Communist and non-Communist powers. It was just such an interpretation that dominated Washington’s thinking as North Korean forces escalated the Korean civil war with a massive invasion across the 38th parallel.
> 
> *Inside the United States, tension over the collapse of Nationalist China remained high. The Nationalist government possessed an extremely effective public-relations machine in the United States, built around the Soong family’s relationship with Henry Luce. This influential domestic lobby helped push the United States towards both intervention and escalation, while at the same time undercutting the advice of experts who offered words of caution about Beijing’s capabilities and interests.*
> 
> The initial Chinese victories in late fall of 1950 resulted from a colossal intelligence failure on the part of the United States. These failures ran the gamut from political, to strategic, to operational, to tactical. The politicization of American expertise on China following the establishment of the PRC meant that U.S. policy makers struggled to understand Chinese messages. The United States also misunderstood the complex relationship between Moscow, Beijing and Pyongyang, treating the group as unitary actor without appreciating the serious political differences between the countries.
> 
> On an operational level, advancing U.S. forces paid little heed to warnings of Chinese intervention. The United States failed to understand the importance of the North Korean buffer to Beijing, failed to detect Chinese preparations for intervention, failed to detect Chinese soldiers operating in North Korea and failed to understand the overall strength of the Chinese forces. This lack of caution stemmed from several sources. The U.S. military, *having had experience with Chinese Nationalist forces during World War II, had little respect for the capabilities of the PLA,* especially outside of Chinese borders. Americans overrated the importance of air superiority at the tactical and operational level, not to mention the relevance of nuclear weapons at the strategic level.
> 
> *Conduct*
> 
> The People’s Liberation Army appreciated the significance of U.S. air superiority over the battlefield, as well as the effectiveness of U.S. armor and artillery. The PLA (or PVA, as the expeditionary force in North Korea was dubbed) attempted to fight with the hybrid insurgent tactics that it had used to prevail in the Chinese Civil War. This involved using light infantry formations, designed to move and attack at night, in order to avoid U.S. airpower and concentrated American firepower. These tactics allowed the PLA to surprise U.S. forces, which were uncertain of the magnitude of Chinese intervention until it was too late to do anything but retreat.
> 
> Similarly, the United States fought with the tactics (and often the weapons) that it had used in World War II. Although North Korean armor and artillery had outmatched unprepared U.S. ground forces in the opening weeks of the war, by the time of the Chinese counteroffensive, the United States was fielding mobile, armored forces and employing combined arms tactics. These weapons and tactics allowed the United States to inflict severe losses on Chinese forces, even as it gave up wide swaths of territory.
> 
> 
> The U.S. Air Force and the U.S. Navy expected to conduct sea and air operations in what we now refer to as a permissive environment, without significant interference from Communist forces. The Navy was right; the Air Force was wrong. Expecting overwhelming advantages in training and material, the U.S. air forces found cagey Communist forces equipped with the MiG-15 interceptors, which could outfight American piston-engined aircraft and most early jets. Formations of B-29s attempted to conduct daylight precision bombing raids of North Korea, finding that MiG-15s could cut them to pieces. U.S. forces, fresh from the bloody organizational fights that had birthed the U.S. Air Force, also struggled to develop a compatible, cooperative ground-air doctrine. Still, despite the problems, the United States managed to establish and hold air superiority for most of the war, using that freedom to inflict severe damage on Chinese and North Korean forces, infrastructure and logistics.
> 
> *Lessons and Legacies*
> 
> The most important legacy of the first Sino-American War is the enduring division of the Korean Peninsula. Following the exhaustion of the Chinese counteroffensive, neither side really threatened to throw the other off the peninsula. The relationships between Seoul, Washington, Beijing and Pyongyang have changed mightily over the years, but the conflict remains frozen along the geography established in 1953.
> 
> Many of the problems have stayed the same, despite the fundamental transformations that have overtaken global politics. Beijing has grown tired of the antics of its North Korean client, just as South Korea has grown significantly in wealth and power. But North Korea can still threaten the security and prosperity of the Republic of Korea, and threats to the DPRK are still felt in Beijing.
> 
> China and the United States remember this conflict much differently. For the United States, the Korean War represents an odd aberration; a war fought for justice, but without satisfactory resolution. Americans’ most enduring memory of the conflict came through the television show _M.A.S.H._, which used the war as a proxy for talking about U.S. involvement in Vietnam. Even this memory has begun to fade, however.
> 
> *For China, the war represents a remarkable victory over imperialism in the face of overwhelming odds*. *It introduced the People’s Republic of China to the international system with a (literal) bang. *At the same time, the legacy of the war complicated China’s international situation. In part because of the memory of Chinese intervention, but also in combination with China’s domestic politics, the United States managed to keep the PRC isolated from the international system into the 1970s. Today, the PRC poses a quasi-imperial threat to neighbors all along its vast periphery, while at the same time representing one of the three major tent-poles of the growing global economy.
> 
> Militarily, the political, social and technological conditions that produced mass infantry warfare in Korea in the 1950s no longer hold. The United States has grown accustomed to fighting opponents who excel in hybrid warfare, but the People’s Liberation Army has been out of that business for decades. The ground forces of the PLA are now transitioning between mechanized and postmechanized warfare, while the air and sea forces are in the process of perfecting the world’s most extensive anti-access/area denial system. If conflict were to happen again, China would challenge U.S. control of the air and seas in a way that it never did during the Korean conflict.
> 
> The most interesting, useful lessons may involve botched war termination. The Korean War dragged on for nearly two years after the settlement of the key strategic issues became clear. Nevertheless, poor communication between Washington and Beijing, combined with reputational concerns on both sides, inflated minor issues—such as POW repatriation—and extended the war well beyond its productive limits. That the United States viewed its conflict with China as a proxy war complicated the problem, as American policy makers became obsessed with the message that every action sent to the Soviet Union. In any future conflict, even as political questions associated with escalation and reputation loom large, Beijing can likely count on having Washington’s full, focused attention.
> 
> *Conclusion*
> 
> There was nothing good about the last Sino-American War, not even the “peace” that resulted from it. The experience of this war, now nearly forgotten on both sides, should serve as a grim lesson for policy makers in both Washington and Beijing. The Korean War was anything but accidental, but miscalculation and miscommunication both extended and broadened the war beyond its necessary boundaries.
> 
> _Robert Farley __is an Senior Lecturer at the __Patterson School of Diplomacy and International Commerce__. His work includes military doctrine, national security, and maritime affairs. He blogs at __Lawyers, Guns and Money__ and __Information Dissemination__ and __The Diplomat__. Follow him on Twitter:__@drfarls__._
> 
> _This first appeared several years ago and is being reposted due to reader interest. _



lol, if you read carefully on what I wrote and what he wrote, his point supported my view.

Let's go through it point by point.



> The U.S.-led United Nations offensive into North Korea was thrown back, *with the U.S. Army handed its worst defeat since the American Civil War.*




Nobody, even I, would say the Invasion into the North Korea did good, they did blunted the war, a disaster perhaps. As I said, I believe the whole invasion to the North is a mistake, which is made solely on MacArthur himself UN force at that point in 1950 are only enough to defend the South (at around 250,000) In Operation Overlord, the invasion is for a front line and it took around 1,250,000 troop from 4 countries to do it. So to invade a whole nation with only 250,000 troop? Macarthur made a gamble, the gamble is that China will not be stupid enough to intervene by throwing the future and the goal of unification, and China is actually stupid enough to throw away both goal and intervene in North Korea, he lost his gamble and UN loses steam in North Korea, however, *the most important part is this mistake does not lead to the end of South Korea either*, but in turn China loses the chances to get out of the shadow of Civil War quickly and using the surplus men to dominate Taiwan, lead to the next 50 years different in life quality between mainland China and Taiwan, not until Chinese open door policy did change for better, still ,in today term Mainland Chinese on average are not better off than an average Taiwanese. 



> *Memory of the Korean War in the United States is obscured *by the looming shadows of World War II and Vietnam



Wasn't this is the line I said EXACTLY? you just quote the first part tho?? But I did say Vietnam War and WW2 overshadow Korean War.



> Inside the United States, tension over the collapse of Nationalist China remained high. The Nationalist government possessed an extremely effective public-relations machine in the United States, built around the Soong family’s relationship with Henry Luce. This influential domestic lobby helped push the United States towards both intervention and escalation, while at the same time undercutting the advice of experts who offered words of caution about Beijing’s capabilities and interests.



Yes, and the US know the Chinese have means and way to retake Taiwan at that point. Had China not intervene in North Korea, they would probably put on more pressure using the men and material they did used eventually in Korea to force or routed KMT (As I said so already). *That is the big part why MacArthur wanted to make that gamble, because Taiwan mean more than North Korea, I mean on one hand is Unification of your own country, the other one is defending a potential border war that may or may not happen in the future, any sane man would put unification first.* It's right for MacArthur to Gamble, because what Chinese did is illogical. Chances are had Korean been done and Chinese Keep its man, high chances is that there will not be US troop in Korean Peninsula because of US-JPN relationship and Taiwan will already be part of China. 



> On an operational level, advancing U.S. forces paid little heed to warnings of Chinese intervention. The United States failed to understand the importance of the North Korean buffer to Beijing, failed to detect Chinese preparations for intervention, failed to detect Chinese soldiers operating in North Korea and failed to understand the overall strength of the Chinese forces. This lack of caution stemmed from several sources. The U.S. military, *having had experience with Chinese Nationalist forces during World War II, had little respect for the capabilities of the PLA,*



The fact is, the US know this, but one man not willing to accept the obvious, That's MacArthur, there are many creditable intel from Russia, South Korea and Nationalist Chinese suggesting that troop amass in North East Sector. South Korean patrol found Chinese Battalion camping in the Korean Part of the border, and all the way to the top, they don't believe its creditability. And that did happened a lot (most famously is when all intel point to imminent attack in US soil in the autumn of 2001. Which saying 9/11 is happening, but nobody wanted to believe.

That is indeed an operational error, and who's fault is that? that would be the ground commander's fault not to read the situation clearly. And why is that? Because he think the chance are small because China would want unification more than Korean Border Secure. And wasn't it what I said all along? He made a Gamble, He lost, it's that simple.

*



For China, the war represents a remarkable victory over imperialism in the face of overwhelming odds

Click to expand...

*


> . *It introduced the People’s Republic of China to the international system with a (literal) bang.*


*
*
So? Is there a goal somewhere to say this is an achievement?

You win an overwhelming battle with major casualty, in the end, all your goal is not fulfilled, the war end in draw. now, if China "Against all odds" and repelled the South Korean and UN Force into reunifying Korean Peninsula under the northern banner, that could be called a Pyrrhic Victory, but this is not the case now, is it? The case now is Chinese drop all these men to push the border back toward the old line and cannot go further, this is a Draw, no matter how you say this. And there are no such thing as a Pyrrhic Draw in any sort of achievement. Couple to the fact that China lost their objective in both Operational and Strategic nature by not been able to continue on with the aggressive and basically being banished to the back seat for 20 years, and the inability to reunify China themselves, that mean what Chinese is basically does is they lost 250,000 for a status quo (US lost 38,000)and then they have to regressed in poor, uninhabitable condition for the next 40 years. Well, if you think this is any kind of achievement, then there are something wrong with you.

Again, yes, these people are brave, but bravery is not an achievement in war. You can make movie about it, but it achieve nothing, as I said before. And no, PRC is not introduced in international system after Korean War, it was after Vietnam war when US wanted China to reign in the Vietnamese and force China to open its door. *Unless Robert Farley is saying Cultural Revolution that came after the Korean war is putting China into the world spotlight, well, I would have to agree, just not the good spotlight.......And yes, that is with a bang. Bang, the world know how ruthless Mao can get during the revolution, **killing up to 50 millions of his own people during Cultural Revolution would most certainly put China, PR into international system with a bang....*I don't think anyone would object to it...


----------



## wiseone2

xiao qi said:


> India needs to have a cultural revolution like China did in their past. Your nation has talent people but they were being restrained by your cultural


China has changed their culture for the good. But do you need a cultural revolution like the one China had in the 1960s ?


----------



## Chellam

Source

We all know what is China doing, provoking India for a war and then there are many Chinese who are facing issues regarding this over aggression of China which will only lead to destruction. The Dokalam stand off continues since past two months now and Indian army and Chinese army stand just 250 meters apart, prepared and alert for war.

While the Jat regiment and Chinese face each other and wait for any childish things from Chinese, a writer on Quora wrote on China’s aggression and despite of him being Chinese, he hated the move by Chinese communist government.

Someone asked on Quora, “What is going on in the India-China border? Which side is the aggressor?”

Shawn Zhang answered the question and received threats from local Chinese people and police. He wrote,

This answer gives me tremendous pressure. Many Chinese began to dox me. They published a lot of my private information. They also reported this answer to the police. I received indirect warnings from police. Harassment is an act of cowardice. I will continue write for peace and condemn China’s aggression.

Most Chinese don’t even know where Doklam is.

Google Map is blocked in China. There is no other map in China that can show the detailed border line between China, India, and Bhutan.

Media in China never mentioned where Doklam is and where the border line lies. Government never reveals the location. Government only shows a map sketch and tells Chinese that India invaded China.

Although I am a Chinese, I feel I am obligated to tell my fellow Chinese the truth: *China entered the territory of Bhutan.






We can compare google map with most popular map service in China Baidu Map. There is no border line in Baidu Map.





In Google map satellite image, this area is covered with snow. So I use NASA’s satellite image.






China has occupied Doklam for years. Bhutan does not have the ability to reclaim the land. China and Bhutan have agreed via written agreements of 1988 and 1998 that both countries will maintain peace and the status quo in the region.






Now in recent months, China suddenly broke agreement and wants to build more roads and possibly prepares to occupy more land. So China is clearly the aggressor.

During this standoff, Chinese government withholds the key information and keeps stirring up nationalist sentiment in China. Chinese become angry towards India and clamor for war. This is very dangerous. Provoking war may be at the interest of Chinese Communist government. But war is never the interest of most ordinary Chinese people. This is why I write this answer. I hope Chinese could become more rational, reasonable and willing to seek truth. Only in this way, we can maintain peace with neighbours.

China did the same to Tibet almost five decades before, they entered in Tibet and Dalai Lama faced exile and came to India. They killed millions of Tibetans and did human rights violation to such a big extent.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## xiyangbutie

lol..if you dont expand baidu map to that big, there is a border line . if you do so, all border line in that map will disappear..so every chinese know he tell a lie..maybe he dont know there are many indian guys works in google..
is there proof that he is a chinese ? the fugitive Tibetan? I can claim I'm an indian and say indians likes eat shit,do you believe me?

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Gadkari

Glad to see a chinese with Integrity and courage. 

My regards to Shawn Zhang, though his future is in real danger in china.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

> Although I am a Chinese, I feel I am obligated to tell my fellow Chinese the truth: *China entered the territory of Bhutan.*



What kind of bullsh1t is this?  China can very well pay an Indian to denounce India, are Indians gonna buy that? , the true is India dare not to deny what we have declare and been told at their diplomats face that Donglan is Chinese territory since 1890s under China British agreement, and Indians government keep silence all these time without any argument. Indian tactic is so simple, it tried to make this non contest region into contest area so their can interfere, and Chinese government know very well India's intention so we don't negotiate but ask Indian army to leave.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Gadkari

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> What kind of bullsh1t is this?  China can very well pay an Indian to denounce India, are Indians gonna buy that? , the true is India dare not to deny what we have declare and been told at their diplomats face that Donglan is Chinese territory since 1890s under China British agreement, and Indians government keep silence all these time without any argument. Indian tactic is so simple, it tried to make this non contest region into contest area so their can interfere, and Chinese government know very well India's intention so we don't negotiate but ask Indian army to leave.



Make your complaint to google map since google map show it as part of bhutan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Gadkari said:


> Make your complaint to google map since google map show it as part of bhutan



If google map show South Tibet is your , should we Chinese take that as for granted? by the same logic If our Beitou map show entire India or US is Chinese territory so are Indians and Americans will cede these territory to China as well?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gadkari

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> If google map show South Tibet is your , should we Chinese take that as for granted? by the same logic If our Beitou map show entire India or US is Chinese territory so are Indians and Americans will cede these territory to China as well?



Honestly nobody in India cares. You are free to claim entire India as yours, its not going to make an iota of difference on the ground.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Gadkari said:


> Honestly nobody in India cares. You are free to claim entire India as yours, its not going to make an iota of difference on the ground.



There we go

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gadkari

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> There we go



Not really, there we stay. In doklam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Gadkari said:


> Not really, there we stay. In doklam.



And do we lost anything yet? in contrary India is about to lose Bhutan, the more we can drag this issue the less India can't isolate Bhutan from China...we shall see who will have the last laugh.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ben-Liubin

Stupid media making news out of nothing.. I can make the same news just with my tiny keyboard " I am a Martian, , I am obligated to tell you fellow earth man the truth: *YOU ENTERED MY PLANET, GET OUT!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gadkari

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> And do we lost anything yet? in contrary India is about to lose Bhutan, the more we can drag this issue the less India can't isolate Bhutan from China...we shall see who will have the last laugh.



Bhutan is not part of India to "loose" it, but Bhutan has already seen the fate of Tibet and knows what to expect from China. 

You are right to guess that they do not have a stomach for a fight, but they know which nation defends its integrity. 

India has to keep a foot on this situation for 10-15 years after which the balance of power will shift again and I am pretty sure china is not going to have the last laugh. 

If anything, chinese actions is destablising its borders and will force you to diver more and more resources to it in the future. This while India will continue to put pressure on the SCS using international allies.

I am not sure what kind of future you are seeing, but from where I stand, it does not look too bright for china.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Gadkari said:


> Bhutan is not part of India to "loose" it, but Bhutan has already seen the fate of Tibet and knows what to expect from China.
> 
> You are right to guess that they do not have a stomach for a fight, but they know which nation defends its integrity.
> 
> India has to keep a foot on this situation for 10-15 years after which the balance of power will shift again and I am pretty sure china is not going to have the last laugh.
> 
> If anything, chinese actions is destablising its borders and will force you to diver more and more resources to it in the future. This while India will continue to put pressure on the SCS using international allies.
> 
> I am not sure what kind of future you are seeing, but from where I stand, it does not look too bright for china.



Sure Bhutan has seen the Tibet economy booming and living standard and what to expect from China just by looking at Nepal, at least this nation is not enslave by India. That's why India is so scare to lose grip on Bhutan and try excuse to stop China-Bhutan normalization, Bhutan know, China know.

you can dream that 10-15 year that the balance of power to be on India's favor such as India 2030 video to have white people as their slave...LMAO...we don't need to have last laugh but to be the first to laugh.

India can do what ever it want such cozy with US, Japan or Vietnam, we Chinese all know your Indian's little trick and we can't stop but laugh again because you guys had never been got a tangible result beside some moral support. As our expert said, India play their game and play ours and see who shall win...

And don't talk as your have crystal ball, you current situation India is not bright compare to China to begin with...keep bragging India is like draw a cake on paper which you can't never eat it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gadkari

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Sure Bhutan has seen the Tibet economy booming and living standard and what to expect from China just by looking at Nepal, at least this nation is not enslave by India. That's why India is so scare to lose grip on Bhutan and try excuse to stop China-Bhutan normalization, Bhutan know, China know.
> 
> you can dream that 10-15 year that the balance of power to be on India's favor such as India 2030 video to have white people as their slave...LMAO...we don't need to have last laugh but to be the first to laugh.
> 
> India can do what ever it want such cozy with US, Japan or Vietnam, we Chinese all know your Indian's little trick and we can't stop but laugh again because you guys had never been got a tangible result beside some moral support. As our expert said, India play their game and play ours and see who shall win...
> 
> And don't talk as your have crystal ball, you current situation India is not bright compare to China to begin with...keep bragging India is like draw a cake on paper which you can't never eat it.



There is more to life than being a well fed animal living in a concrete shed . You think that is what the world desires. One needs freedom to think, act, choose, write, protest, create and destroy etc. You are totally oblivious to it, the Bhutanese are not.

Based on current trend my estimate for 15 years is quite reasonable for a shift in the balance of power. You are free to spin up strawmen and laugh. Does not make the slightest difference to anybody in the world.

Again, you can laugh or cry about developing alliance. Nobody gives a $hit. Though the joint war games are real enough with more and more countries eager to join in. That too is real.

This is not crystal ball gazing, its an estimate about the future, based on an understanding of the past and the present. Its strange you think of it as a "brag". It only demonstrates you real fears which you try to hide in such rhetoric's and hyperbole.

Your only claim is that these tactics will make Bhutan fall into your lap like a ripe apple. I can only call it delusional.


----------



## Jlaw

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> What kind of bullsh1t is this?  China can very well pay an Indian to denounce India, are Indians gonna buy that? , the true is India dare not to deny what we have declare and been told at their diplomats face that Donglan is Chinese territory since 1890s under China British agreement, and Indians government keep silence all these time without any argument. Indian tactic is so simple, it tried to make this non contest region into contest area so their can interfere, and Chinese government know very well India's intention so we don't negotiate but ask Indian army to leave.


Indians becoming desperate. Making fake news about China, now using a fake a Chinese in their news.

By the way I'm Indian and I hate what India is doing to destabilize peace between China and India.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Gadkari said:


> There is more to life than being a well fed animal living in a concrete shed . You think that is what the world desires. One needs freedom to think, act, choose, write, protest, create and destroy etc. You are totally oblivious to it, the Bhutanese are not.
> 
> Based on current trend my estimate for 15 years is quite reasonable for a shift in the balance of power. You are free to spin up strawmen and laugh. Does not make the slightest difference to anybody in the world.
> 
> Again, you can laugh or cry about developing alliance. Nobody gives a $hit. Though the joint war games are real enough with more and more countries eager to join in. That too is real.
> 
> This is not crystal ball gazing, its an estimate about the future, based on an understanding of the past and the present. Its strange you think of it as a "brag". It only demonstrates you real fears which you try to hide in such rhetoric's and hyperbole.
> 
> Your only claim is that these tactics will make Bhutan fall into your lap like a ripe apple. I can only call it delusional.



Is not obvious for Bhutan? They desire to normalized relation with China only the paranoid India is trying to sabotage our relation with Bhutan, you can be sure that India is about to lose Bhutan as we speak and that's in your government crystal ball.

And you just like to make empty claim about the balance of power tilt toward India without any foundation, you can continue to delude yourself, nobody care, as what I know China-India balance of power margin is become wider and wider into China's favor that's why you India is so scare.

I lol'ed that join war game is real enough, sure India desperately like so much that it can be real as an external power will come to rescue when India is in trouble but the reality tell otherwise: Tell us have much time India have war game with Soviets and what happen to Russia now... are they still on your side?

And why we need to delude ourself when India is already so paranoid over China-Bhutan normalization.



Jlaw said:


> Indians becoming desperate. Making fake news about China, now using a fake a Chinese in their news.
> 
> By the way I'm Indian and I hate what India is doing to destabilize peace between China and India.



Don't say too loud, your future will be in real danger in India. @Gadkari

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Post Colonnial

Xi' is a statesman but his dreams of quickly consolidation TOTAL power before forthcoming party meet seems to have hit a snag due to the unholy nexus with N.Korea for which China is being held to task and accountable. They have therefore tried this Doklan misadventure as a distraction. Unfortunately Modi/Doval/Jaitley government have stood their grounds with a near total popular support domestic & international. So now Xi has to find ways of backing off without losing face.

Modi being equally astute statesman will probably help find that face saving strategy for his friend Xi. These two guys fully understand the opportunity for the Asian century especially given how the west is divided thanks to Trump's immaturity bordering on naivety.


----------



## Gadkari

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Is not obvious for Bhutan? They desire to normalized relation with China only the paranoid India is trying to sabotage our relation with Bhutan, you can be sure that India is about to lose Bhutan as we speak and that's in your government crystal ball.
> 
> And you just like to make empty claim about the balance of power tilt toward India without any foundation, you can continue to delude yourself, nobody care, as what I know China-India balance of power margin is become wide and wide into China's favor that's why you India is so scare.
> 
> I lol'ed that join war game is real enough, sure India desperately like so much that it can be real as an external power will come to rescue when India is in trouble but the reality tell otherwise: Tell us have much time India have war game with Soviets and what happen to Russia now... are they still on your side?
> 
> And why we need to delude ourself when India is already so paranoid over China-Bhutan normalization.



Both Bhutan and India seeks to normalize relations with china, but reality is not the same as wishful thinking. Bhutan knows this.

Any strategic or tactical disadvantage to India is also a similar disadvantage to Bhutan since we have promised to defend them.

India IS afraid about the growing disparity between India and chinese military strength. We are not in denial about it, which is why we are hardening our position to ensure we do not loose more advantage. Its you who are in denial and think you can bully India. But that is your privilege, we certainly don't care.

India never did have many war games with Russia. But they have still leased us two Nuclear submarines and have sold us a working Aircraft carrier with fighters and will be providing us with S400 Missile defense systems. They are also in talks with us for PAK FA. We are not complaining, but if you feel they are not with us, that again is not my problem. You are free to think what you want. Again, we really don't care.

So far the war games is only to develop close working relationship with partner navies and has not yet been expanded to include mutual assistance during war times. But it is one step closer to that goal if the need arise. That is how diplomacy plays out. Every threat by china makes the world take one step closer to contain china. Only a fool would not recognize this reality.

I don't know what you last line means, so I will leave it at that.



Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Don't say too loud, your future will be in real danger in India. @Gadkari



Is this some chinese joke ? I fail to understand. Why did you tag me ?


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Gadkari said:


> Both Bhutan and India seeks to normalize relations with china, but reality is not the same as wishful thinking. Bhutan knows this.
> 
> Any strategic or tactical disadvantage to India is also a similar disadvantage to Bhutan since we have promised to defend them.
> 
> India IS afraid about the growing disparity between India and chinese military strength. We are not in denial about it, which is why we are hardening our position to ensure we do not loose more advantage. Its you who are in denial and think you can bully India. But that is your privilege, we certainly don't care.
> 
> India never did have many war games with Russia. But they have still leased us two Nuclear submarines and have sold us a working Aircraft carrier with fighters and will be providing us with S400 Missile defense systems. They are also in talks with us for PAK FA. We are not complaining, but if you feel they are not with us, that again is not my problem. You are free to think what you want. Again, we really don't care.
> 
> So far the war games is only to develop close working relationship with partner navies and has not yet been expanded to include mutual assistance during war times. But it is one step closer to that goal if the need arise. That is how diplomacy plays out. Every threat by china makes the world take one step closer to contain china. Only a fool would not recognize this reality.
> 
> I don't know what you last line means, so I will leave it at that.



Bhutan surely know what they want, we can offer more incentive deal than what India could have done for Bhutan, take Nepal as example we offered 8 billions compare for a peanut 300 millions that India could offer and India know that it can't compete with China, so talk about defending Bhutan is just a pure bullshit excuse.

No matter how you hardening your position, you will never ensure to hold any advantage over China, our military budge is 3x of India and if you take into consideration of value engineer of our military output, we're more equivalent to US defense budget, just do a math and you can see that we can bring six to ten time the destructive power at your border any time.

Again you just delude yourself with wargame, it's not a commitment nor treaty, you can keep fantasize that other power will come rescue India, most likely these countries such US, Japan and even Vietnam will laugh at India for being so naïve, they all are premium trading partner with China, they do wargame just to show their unhappiness to China but ask them if they're willing to cut trade and tie with China for the sake of India...LMAO.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

Gadkari said:


> Bhutan is not part of India to "loose" it, but Bhutan has already seen the fate of Tibet and knows what to expect from China.
> 
> You are right to guess that they do not have a stomach for a fight, but they know which nation defends its integrity.
> 
> India has to keep a foot on this situation for 10-15 years after which the balance of power will shift again and I am pretty sure china is not going to have the last laugh.
> 
> If anything, chinese actions is destablising its borders and will force you to diver more and more resources to it in the future. This while India will continue to put pressure on the SCS using international allies.
> 
> I am not sure what kind of future you are seeing, but from where I stand, it does not look too bright for china.


Nepal know the ugly truth of alliance with India. Bhutan will follow Nepal soon. Indian is nothing but a big bully who treat small country with no dignity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Beast said:


> Nepal know the ugly truth of alliance with India. Bhutan will follow Nepal soon. Indian is nothing but a big bully who treat small country with no dignity.



India know that they're about to lose Bhutan so they just use the diversion tactic over Donglan to distract China but we didn't take the bait but wait patiently, their FM and border commanders are begging China to negotiate, we told them just to leave first.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gadkari

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Bhutan surely know what they want, we can offer more incentive deal than what India could have done for Bhutan, take Nepal as example we offered 8 billions compare for a peanut 300 millions that India could offer and India know that it can't compete with China, so talk about defending Bhutan is just a pure bullshit excuse.
> 
> No matter how you hardening your position, you will never ensure to hold any advantage over China, our military budge is 3x of India and if you take into consideration of value engineer of our military output, we're more equivalent to US defense budget, just do a math and you can see that we can bring six to ten time the destructive power at your border any time.
> 
> Again you just delude yourself with wargame, it's not a commitment nor treaty, you can keep fantasize that other power will come rescue India, most likely these countries such US, Japan and even Vietnam will laugh at India for being so naïve, they all are premium trading partner with China, they do wargame just to show their unhappiness to China but ask them if they're willing to cut trade and tie with China for the sake of India...LMAO.



Feel free to offer Billions of $ to Bhutan. You are free to consider our desire to defend Bhutan as "bullshit". That again is your prerogative, and we again do not care. 

Similarly you are free to assume that we will never hold any advantage over you. I have no desire to educate your otherwise. You are free to do that math and then ACT on that math rather than give long winding speeches like a gas bag. It only makes you a laughing stock. 

So far our war games has only grown stronger and we have been receiving more and more requests by other nations for participation, so the writing is on the wall. Feel free to laugh at them and discount them. That too is your prerogative. 

There is nothing of substance in your post apart from the usual chinese bluster and bluff. A total waste of time and effort since nobody in India is impressed.



Beast said:


> Nepal know the ugly truth of alliance with India. Bhutan will follow Nepal soon. Indian is nothing but a big bully who treat small country with no dignity.



Sure, why not . Did that make you feel better ?



Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> India know that they're about to lose Bhutan so they just use the diversion tactic over Donglan to distract China but we didn't take the bait but wait patiently, their FM and border commanders are begging China to negotiate, we told them just to leave first.



Wow. Just wow. 

You sure showed us your brilliance. How many times are you going to tell us to leave first ? 1 ? 2 ? 5 ? 10 ? 100 ?


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Gadkari said:


> Feel free to offer Billions of $ to Bhutan. You are free to consider our desire to defend Bhutan as "bullshit". That again is your prerogative, and we again do not care.
> 
> Similarly you are free to assume that we will never hold any advantage over you. I have no desire to educate your otherwise. You are free to do that math and then ACT on that math rather than give long winding speeches like a gas bag. It only makes you a laughing stock.
> 
> So far our war games has only grown stronger and we have been receiving more and more requests by other nations for participation, so the writing is on the wall. Feel free to laugh at them and discount them. That too is your prerogative.
> 
> There is nothing of substance in your post apart from the usual chinese bluster and bluff. A total waste of time and effort since nobody in India is impressed.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> .


Lol what have you brought as substance in your comments? just feel free to delude yourself of claiming to defend Bhutan, feel free of you war game as India security insurance and feel free to claim that your border hardening will offer India advantage...bottom line for China is how much TNT we can brought to India border



Gadkari said:


> Wow. Just wow.
> 
> You sure showed us your brilliance. How many times are you going to tell us to leave first ? 1 ? 2 ? 5 ? 10 ? 100 ?



We keep telling your government as many time as when they request China to negotiate...we simply not negotiate with India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gadkari

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Lol what have you brought as substance in your comments? just feel free to delude yourself of claiming to defend Bhutan, fsdsdfsdfsdff



I am not claiming anything. Our troops are IN BHUTAN doing the needful like kick-out out the chinese and bulldozing your road building.This as per your own reports. In fact your reports claim we are doing that in chinese territory. 

You are the one claiming all sort of things in absence of any worth while response.



> We keep telling your government as many time as when they request China to negotiate...we simply not negotiate with India



This claim would have made more sense if you had NOT negotiated with us. Sadly you did negotiate with us even while we refused to move the troops.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Gadkari said:


> This claim would have made more sense if you had NOT negotiated with us. Sadly you did negotiate with us even while we refused to move the troops.



Lol what did we negotiate, what was the deal?


----------



## Gadkari

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Lol what did we negotiate, what was the deal?



No idea. Why not ask your govt. ? We certainly didn't go anywhere.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Gadkari said:


> No idea. Why not ask your govt. ? We certainly didn't go anywhere.



oh so no negotiation


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Gadkari said:


> So you think they met for tea ?



they met to tell your field commander to get you soldiers out of Dongla before wheither China will talk to India or not...that's the reality, you can ask @StraightShooter.


----------



## kankan326

This "Shawn Zhang" story is fabricated by Indians. The reasons are:

1,There are very few Chinese knowing "Quora". Cause most Chinese can't read English.
2, Every day there are thousands anti-China propaganda on the internet. China's government has no interest to care about who is bad mouthing it in "English" website. It is not worth doing that cause it won't have any effect on public.
3, As this guy uses nickname, no one knows who is "Shawn Zhang" or where he lives unless police interfere. How can ordinary Chinese threat him?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gadkari

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> they met to tell your field commander to get you soldiers out of Dongla before wheither China will talk to India or not...that's the reality, you can ask @StraightShooter.



Meeting to talk about the problem and find solution is called Negotiations. 

So you just admitted to the negotiations and also about the content of that negotiations. 

Now also tell us what the Indian side said. 

Did we tell you that we will go back or did we tell you to Stick it up your @ss ?


----------



## qwerrty

Gadkari said:


> Worse, chinese are known for EATING Shit. Imagine that.
> 
> https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/...ith-the-chinese-villagers-who-swear-by-it-038
> 
> 
> 
> So you think they met for tea ?



your whole population smell like shit is well known. so what a few chinese wackos eat shit? have you ever heard of skat pron? many whitey and japs do that all the time to get off. fking disgusting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Gadkari said:


> Meeting to talk about the problem and find solution is called Negotiations.
> 
> So you just admitted to the negotiations and also about the content of that negotiations.
> 
> Now also tell us what the Indian side said.
> 
> Did we tell you that we will go back or did we tell you to Stick it up your @ss ?



Negotiation mean offer deal, China never accept any deal before Indians soldiers leave...that's the condition...so what is the negotiation...LMAO


----------



## Gadkari

qwerrty said:


> your whole population smell like shit is well known. so what a few chinese wackos eat shit? have you ever heard of skat pron? many whitey and japs do that all the time to get off. fking disgusting



Is that what you tell yourself when you guys are caught eating pig $hit ?



Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Negotiation mean offer deal, China never accept any deal before Indians soldiers leave...that's the condition...so what is the negotiation...LMAO



Nope. Negotiations mean ANY discussion aimed at reaching an agreement. 

https://www.google.co.in/search?q=N.....69i57j0l5.1631j0j4&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

negotiation
nɪɡəʊʃɪˈeɪʃ(ə)n/
_noun_

*1*.
*discussion aimed at reaching an agreement.*
"a worldwide ban is currently *under negotiation*"
synonyms: discussion(s), talks, consultation(s), parleying, deliberation(s), conference, debate, dialogue; More
*2*.
the action or process of transferring legal ownership of a document.


So, if there was a meeting to discuss ANY proposed agreement, then its a Negotiation. 

Too bad you cannot handle reality. Denial is not a river in Egypt.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Gadkari said:


> Is that what you tell yourself when you guys are caught eating pig $hit ?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Negotiations mean ANY discussion aimed at reaching an agreement.
> 
> https://www.google.co.in/search?q=N.....69i57j0l5.1631j0j4&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
> 
> negotiation
> nɪɡəʊʃɪˈeɪʃ(ə)n/
> _noun_
> 
> *1*.
> *discussion aimed at reaching an agreement.*
> "a worldwide ban is currently *under negotiation*"
> synonyms: discussion(s), talks, consultation(s), parleying, deliberation(s), conference, debate, dialogue; More
> *2*.
> the action or process of transferring legal ownership of a document.
> 
> 
> So, if there was a meeting to discuss ANY proposed agreement, then its a Negotiation.
> 
> Too bad you cannot handle reality. Denial is not a river in Egypt.



lol what part you don't understand, China's condition is that Indian army leave before any talk can occur and we have never mention the word negociation, go ask @StraightShooter, he claimed to have updated info.


----------



## Gadkari

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> lol what part you don't understand, China's condition is that Indian army leave before any talk can occur and we have never mention the word negociation, go ask @StraightShooter, he claimed to have updated info.



Nobody cares what chinese "conditions " are. Or even if you use the word "negotiations". 

Fact is we asked for negotiations and you agreed and the Negotiations took place. That is all that mattes.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Gadkari said:


> Nobody cares what chinese "conditions " are. Or even if you use the word "negotiations".
> 
> Fact is we asked for negotiations and you agreed and the Negotiations took place. That is all that mattes.



 are you delude yourself over again, here is @StraightShooter quote...



> Even though India is publicly taking the stand that both China & India withdraw simultaneously but privately India has expressed willingness to withdraw first on the condition that it would be followed by Chinese withdrawal and assurance that the construction would not be restarted until there is agreement by all the parties. *Chinese have rejected this proposal and wants India to withdraw first before talks could start*. *No assurance is being given to India-Bhutan. This is same as their publicly articulated position. China is not budging an inch and hence war is inevitable to start next week. *
> 
> Sources indicate that the strong stand that China is taking is based on the offer made by former Nepal prime minister KP Sharma Oli to China in july-2017 to allow China play the Nepal card and allow Chinese forces in India-Nepal-China ti-junction akin to how Bhutan supported Indian presence in India-Bhutan-China tri-junction.


----------



## Gadkari

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> are you delude yourself over again, here is @StraightShooter quote...



LOL.... I don't know who "StraightShooter" is nor do I care.

I am glad a poster by a nobody in PDF can cause you so much joy 

Maybe you can convince your public that this guy is the Prime Minister of India.

Meanwhile,

You have admitted that the Meeting for Negotiations have happened. Talks were held. And the end result is that we are going nowhere.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Gadkari said:


> LOL.... I don't know who "StraightShooter" is nor do I care.
> 
> I am glad a poster by a nobody in PDF can cause you so much joy
> 
> Maybe you can convince your public that this guy is the Prime Minister of India.
> 
> Meanwhile,
> 
> You have admitted that the Meeting for Negotiations have happened. Talks were held. And the end result is that we are going nowhere.



@StraightShooter , so who care of what you said...got it


----------



## Gadkari

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> @StraightShooter , so who care of what you said...got it



Certainly took you a long time. I hope the next time you will not point to random posters in pdf and claim that its the gospel truth. 

Makes you look like a fool.


----------



## Chellam

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> What kind of bullsh1t is this?  China can very well pay an Indian to denounce India, are Indians gonna buy that? , the true is India dare not to deny what we have declare and been told at their diplomats face that Donglan is Chinese territory since 1890s under China British agreement, and Indians government keep silence all these time without any argument. Indian tactic is so simple, it tried to make this non contest region into contest area so their can interfere, and Chinese government know very well India's intention so we don't negotiate but ask Indian army to leave.



if that doklam is china then why there was 24 round of talks with Bhutan to settle the Doklam area and still china not declined that

we know china's intention to extend the boarder always in the name of History



Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Bhutan surely know what they want, we can offer more incentive deal than what India could have done for Bhutan, take Nepal as example we offered 8 billions compare for a peanut 300 millions that India could offer and India know that it can't compete with China, so talk about defending Bhutan is just a pure bullshit excuse.
> 
> No matter how you hardening your position, you will never ensure to hold any advantage over China, our military budge is 3x of India and if you take into consideration of value engineer of our military output, we're more equivalent to US defense budget, just do a math and you can see that we can bring six to ten time the destructive power at your border any time.
> 
> Again you just delude yourself with wargame, it's not a commitment nor treaty, you can keep fantasize that other power will come rescue India, most likely these countries such US, Japan and even Vietnam will laugh at India for being so naïve, they all are premium trading partner with China, they do wargame just to show their unhappiness to China but ask them if they're willing to cut trade and tie with China for the sake of India...LMAO.



May be for few years Nepal and Bhutan will seek your help But i am sure they will take "U" turn when you are trying to Occupy their Land for repayment
$8 Billion is too high for them i am sure they can't repay the amount with your High interest

china's intention is very clear and whole world know but some country become blind when they see the $$$$$ like what Venezuela did

Now Sri langa completed and Bhutan and Nepal also in your list



Gadkari said:


> Is that what you tell yourself when you guys are caught eating pig $hit ?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Negotiations mean ANY discussion aimed at reaching an agreement.
> 
> https://www.google.co.in/search?q=N.....69i57j0l5.1631j0j4&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
> 
> negotiation
> nɪɡəʊʃɪˈeɪʃ(ə)n/
> _noun_
> 
> *1*.
> *discussion aimed at reaching an agreement.*
> "a worldwide ban is currently *under negotiation*"
> synonyms: discussion(s), talks, consultation(s), parleying, deliberation(s), conference, debate, dialogue; More
> *2*.
> the action or process of transferring legal ownership of a document.
> 
> 
> So, if there was a meeting to discuss ANY proposed agreement, then its a Negotiation.
> 
> Too bad you cannot handle reality. Denial is not a river in Egypt.



they can't access Google all they have is copy cat version of Baidu

even they have copy cat version of facebook, twitter, you tube, whatsapp,... all social media


----------



## Gadkari

Chellam said:


> they can't access Google all they have is copy cat version of Baidu
> 
> even they have copy cat version of facebook, twitter, you tube, whatsapp,... all social media



But its good to know they have a few people with courage and integrity.


----------



## Place Of Space

Gadkari said:


> Nobody cares what chinese "conditions " are. Or even if you use the word "negotiations".
> 
> Fact is we asked for negotiations and you agreed and the Negotiations took place. That is all that mattes.



No, you must care Chinese condition. We still hold the stick.


----------



## Gadkari

Place Of Space said:


> No, you must care Chinese condition. We still hold the stick.



You can continue to hold the stick while we continue to not care about chinese "conditions".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chellam

Gadkari said:


> But its good to know they have a few people with courage and integrity.



Yes Only very few little People, 

most of them afraid of CCP 

if anyone speak up against CCP or official then they will disappear from china or beaten up Publicly by police 

CCP will do anything to hold their propaganda and ready to destroy china also if anything against their propaganda



Place Of Space said:


> No, you must care Chinese condition. We still hold the stick.



what is that stick and condition 

Chinese People is afraid of CCP Stick and condition, we know that


----------



## Place Of Space

Chellam said:


> Yes Only very few little People,
> 
> most of them afraid of CCP
> 
> if anyone speak up against CCP or official then they will disappear from china or beaten up Publicly by police
> 
> CCP will do anything to hold their propaganda and ready to destroy china also if anything against their propaganda



CCP is god, like your Brahma.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gadkari

Chellam said:


> Yes Only very few little People,
> 
> most of them afraid of CCP
> 
> if anyone speak up against CCP or official then they will disappear from china or beaten up Publicly by police
> 
> CCP will do anything to hold their propaganda and ready to destroy china also if anything against their propaganda



Who cares. Its their problem, let them deal with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Place Of Space

Gadkari said:


> You can continue to hold the stick while we continue to not care about chinese "conditions".



The dead cattle never scare of boiling water.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chellam

Place Of Space said:


> CCP is god, like your Brahma.



good to accept that, 

it's CCP propaganda in you flag Big star (CCP) Died then rest of rest of the 4 stars (People, Nature, 2more i forget)will die


----------



## Place Of Space

Chellam said:


> good to accept that,
> 
> it's CCP propaganda in you flag Big star (CCP) Died then rest of rest of the 4 stars (People, Nature, 2more i forget)will die



Okay, now you understand it. CCP is legend and more visible than your Brahma.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chellam

Place Of Space said:


> Okay, now you understand it. CCP is legend and more visible than your Brahma.



CCP is only for china, not for whole world


----------



## Tridibans

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> And do we lost anything yet? in contrary India is about to lose Bhutan, the more we can drag this issue the less India can't isolate Bhutan from China...we shall see who will have the last laugh.



First we were supposed to lose Delhi. Then Arunachal and Ladakh. And now it has come down to Bhutan . Lol!

Paper dragon you guys are. Only talk no action. Its been TWO FREAKING months!


----------



## Place Of Space

Chellam said:


> CCP is only for china, not for whole world



The sun, rain and wind is for whole world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Gadkari said:


> Feel free to offer Billions of $ to Bhutan. You are free to consider our desire to defend Bhutan as "bullshit". That again is your prerogative, and we again do not care.
> 
> Similarly you are free to assume that we will never hold any advantage over you. I have no desire to educate your otherwise. You are free to do that math and then ACT on that math rather than give long winding speeches like a gas bag. It only makes you a laughing stock.
> 
> So far our war games has only grown stronger and we have been receiving more and more requests by other nations for participation, so the writing is on the wall. Feel free to laugh at them and discount them. That too is your prerogative.



What kind of respect India military has gain in international scene? Like the 2 might T-90S tank that breaks down in sequence recently?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gadkari

Beast said:


> What kind of respect India military has gain in international scene? Like the 2 might T-90S tank that breaks down in sequence recently?



The kind that has resulted in a host of countries wanting to do war games with us and seek military alliances.


----------



## Place Of Space

Tridibans said:


> First we were supposed to lose Delhi. Then Arunachal and Ladakh. And now it has come down to Bhutan . Lol!
> 
> Paper dragon you guys are. Only talk no action. Its been TWO FREAKING months!



We don't promise no-war. We hold the stick and still can give you a good beat. War is not a simple decision, India trespass China too suddenly, allow us more time to satisfy your war expectation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

Place Of Space said:


> We don't promise no-war. We hold the stick and still can give you a good beat. War is not a simple decision, India trespass China too suddenly, allow us more time to satisfy your war expectation.



Nobody wants war unlike your media and PDF fanboys. My only contention is that even after so much rhetoric and propaganda, what exactly are you guys waiting for?

Trust me, this is the last chance for China to beat us. In next few years, not only our economy would be in top 4, our Navy will have another Aircraft Carrier, 6 Scorpene Subs, another SSBN. Not to mention induction of rafale in our Air Force. Come 2020/22, India will be more than capable to beat you guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chellam

Place Of Space said:


> The sun, rain and wind is for whole world.



But CCP is not SUN, RAIN, and WIND


----------



## Tridibans

Beast said:


> What kind of respect India military has gain in international scene? Like the 2 might T-90S tank that breaks down in sequence recently?


Belarus won in that contest. They will now bat USA and China hands down in real war.

Logic fail!


----------



## KRAIT

Religious freedom and media freedom is strictly not allowed in China.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

wanglaokan said:


> Wow that's how BJP handle dissident. What a democracy? Or just a Caste country under redneck's rule?
> 
> Modi is a well known idiot, even in India.



There is no leader in CHina that comes close to Modi. IF anything the Diklam incident shows the rising quality of India's leadership and that in the end democracies throw up far better leaders than dictatorships. As for your 'progress' we can see it has lots of 'Chinese characteristics'- notably a good way of hiding how large parts of your population live under $2 per day


----------



## 帅的一匹

Guynextdoor2 said:


> There is no leader in CHina that comes close to Modi. IF anything the Diklam incident shows the rising quality of India's leadership and that in the end democracies throw up far better leaders than dictatorships. As for your 'progress' we can see it has lots of 'Chinese characteristics'- notably a good way of hiding how large parts of your population live under $2 per day


Said he is an impotent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

wanglaokan said:


> Said he is an impotent



and a well placed abuse suddenly removed rural poverty in china.


Oh wait...you were referring to Modi....yeah, we can all see who is impotent


----------



## 帅的一匹

Guynextdoor2 said:


> and a well placed abuse suddenly removed rural poverty in china.
> 
> 
> Oh wait...you were referring to Modi....yeah, we can all see who is impotent


Since Modi becomed the PM, the entire region turns unstable. And the relationship between India and his neighbours keep deteriorating.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

For anyone wishing to look further into the geographic context, this is where most of this article's information comes from: https://thewire.in/159407/doklam-india-china-bhutan/

A summary of the issue:

The 1890 Sino-British Treaty marks the beginning of the boundary at what it thought was Mount Gipmochi
However, 20th century surveys have incorrectly placed Mt. Gipmochi
Modern databases show that Mt. Gipmochi is actually 5 km east of where earlier maps presumed it to be; this means that Mt. Gipmochi is actually an inaccurate marker for the location of the *tri-junction*
As such (and continuing from my above point), the tri-junction was actually intended to be near modern-day *Batang La* (as per Indian & Bhutanese claims) but was mis-labeled by the text of the 1890 treaty
Hence, any Chinese road building in what it currently thinks is Chinese territory would actually be in Bhutanese territory if we go by modern day databases and maps
The aforementioned road building would then be a violation of the 1998 Sino-Bhutanese agreement to maintain a status quo
In short, China is exerting its claims based on the wording of the British Treaty alone, which is devoid of any correct geographic context

However, some problems do arise with this argument:

The article does mention that Mt. Gipmochi has been incorrectly surveyed many times, but the author uses a 1861 map (which predates the Sino-British Treaty by some 29 odd years)
If a 1890-ish map shows an *accurate* (by modern standards) location of Mt. Gipmochi, then China's claims are *valid* since the tri-junction would be located in the same place as China claims and not at Batang La (5 km to the east)
If a 1890-ish map shows an *outdated* location for Mt. Gipmochi, then India/Bhutan's claims are *valid* since the Sino-British Treaty would be referring to modern-day Batang La (but incorrectly worded it as "Mt. Gipmochi" due to inaccurate surveys at that particular time)
Additionally, India's treaty with Bhutan allows Indian troops to intervene *at the behest of Bhutan*. Thus far, there has been no evidence that Bhutan has requested the deployment of Indian military personnel.
Hence, both sides are at fault for either instigating or escalating this situation. Nevertheless, it goes to show just how important surveying is (for reference, the 1962 Sino-Indian War was a direct result of *improper surveying done to demarcate the McMahon Line*).
I'll use some figures to illustrate my point:

*Figure 1*: this 1861 British Map incorrectly locates Mt. Gipmochi. In modern day maps, it would be located 5 km to the east of what is depicted here. Since the treaty marks the tri-junction to be in reference to Mt. Gipmochi, then the tri-junction should actually be near Batang La (if the British used an outdated map to formulate the Treaty).






*Figure 2*: this is a simplified map to show the extent of discrepancies between Chinese and Indian claims. The Chinese red dotted line originates from Mt. Gipmochi. What the Chinese fail to mention is that the British thought Mt. Gipmochi was where Batang La is according to modern map. Hence, the British really meant the tri-junction to start at Batang La -- this is consistent with Indian and Bhutanese claims.





*Figure 3*: this brings all three points together. Mt. Gipmochi is clearly pinned, as are the Doklam region and Batang La. If the Chinese are going by purely the *text *of the 1890 Sino-British Treaty, then its road under construction would be within Chinese territory. *However*, if the British were indeed *incorrect* in surveying the location of the Gipmochi mountain (and hence intending the tri-junction to actually start at Batang La), then the road would be already inside Bhutanese territory. The latter scenario would be a direct violation of the 1998 Sino-Bhutanese Agreement to maintain the current border status quo.





====

Well, there you have it; I am trying to be as impartial as possible but I've also offered a few scenarios and mentioned a few gaps in both sides' arguments. The main issue at hand is whether international law (if it ever gets exercised) would go by the *text* of the Sino-British Treaty or by the geographic context -- the key lies in whether a 1890s-ish British map of Mt. Gipmochi exists, and whether that map follows the modern-day survey or an outdated early-1800s version.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

Where is the "promised support" from the international society when "the biggest democracy" needs the most? 



*Doklam stand-off: India’s diplomatic efforts waning*
NAYANIMA BASU




Sushma Swaraj


NEW DELHI, AUGUST 13: 


Tension between India and China over the Doklam stand-off continues to remain high with both sides refusing to withdraw their respective troops from the India-Bhutan-China tri-junction area *even as diplomatic efforts by New Delhi seem to be waning.*

While the Border Personnel Meeting (BPM) held on Friday between senior army officials of both the countries remained inconclusive, *India continued to coax China to come to the table for a diplomatic solution to the issue, sources told BusinessLine.*

*External Affairs Minister Sushma Swaraj is leaving no stone unturned to reach out to some key neighbours to shore up support for efforts in tackling an aggressive China.*

Recently, on the sidelines of the Bay of Bengal Initiative for Multi-Sectoral Technical and Economic Cooperation (BIMSTEC) Foreign Ministers’ meeting in Nepal, Swaraj met her Nepalese counterpart Damcho Dorji and discussed the matter.

She also met the Nepalese Prime Minister Sher Bahadur Deuba separately to understand Kathmandu’s stance on the entire saga and also to garner support for India.

*But Nepal’s Deputy Prime Minister Krishna Bahadur Mahara has made it clear that the Himalayan Kingdom will not get dragged into the confrontation. Without taking any sides, Bhutan said it hoped that the matter will be resolved peacefully.*

*“The India-China standoff in Doklam is also a story of the failure of diplomacy, which has failed at several levels, between India and China in defusing tensions, and between India and the other members of the international community, who have not taken an unambiguous pro-India position on the Doklam standoff. Moreover, the ongoing crisis also underscores the futility of the Sino-Indian border talks that have been going on for several years,”* said Happymon Jacob, Associate Professor of Disarmament Studies, Organization and Disarmament at the School of International Studies, JNU.

India is hopeful that it will be able to build a support base with Nepal in its China policy once Prime Minister Deuba comes calling on August 23.

Sources also said that the stand-off may well continue till the 19th Communist Party Congress is held and till then India is also likely to station its troops at Doklam.

“We need to see through the rhetoric and understand what is happening on the ground. Both the governments and army will do what needs to be done. The stand-off is likely to continue until a diplomatic solution brings it to a logical end,” said Lt Gen SL Narasimhan, Member, National Security Advisory Board.


http://www.thehindubusinessline.com...-diplomatic-efforts-waning/article9816435.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

@Dungeness even without diplomatic support you sissies are unable to escalate.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dungeness

Guynextdoor2 said:


> @Dungeness even without diplomatic support you sissies are unable to escalate.



We don't need to fire a single shot, but we can still show you your rightful place. The cold war just begun. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sinait

Guynextdoor2 said:


> There is no leader in CHina that comes close to Modi. IF anything the Diklam incident shows the rising quality of India's leadership and that in the end democracies throw up far better leaders than dictatorships. As for your 'progress' we can see it has lots of 'Chinese characteristics'- notably a good way of hiding how large parts of your population live under $2 per day


SURE, ABSOLUTELY CORRECT.
No one comes close to Modi in making enemies out of their neighbors and among Indian Hindus and Indian Non Hindus.
See how cleverly China salvaged relationship with the Philippines from being adversaries to become friends and partners.
When it comes to win win relationships China wins hands down.
When it is about making enemies out of friends and neighbors and petty quarrels Modi wins hands down,
*Nobody comes close*.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Suriya

*China will make an amazing super power .* 


> Google Map is blocked in China. There is no other map in China that can show the detailed border line between China, India, and Bhutan.


----------



## Dungeness

Guynextdoor2 said:


> O we see what place you are showing us...sissy.



Chinese are not barbarians, we use brain to fight and win. You don't understand:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## war&peace

India...are you serious? Do you think that the world will help you against China? .....All you will get is lip-service and that too not officially because the world knows your claims are false and China is the true power.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gadkari

SinoSoldier said:


> For anyone wishing to look further into the geographic context, this is where most of this article's information comes from: https://thewire.in/159407/doklam-india-china-bhutan/
> 
> A summary of the issue:
> 
> The 1890 Sino-British Treaty marks the beginning of the boundary at what it thought was Mount Gipmochi
> However, 20th century surveys have incorrectly placed Mt. Gipmochi
> Modern databases show that Mt. Gipmochi is actually 5 km east of where earlier maps presumed it to be; this means that Mt. Gipmochi is actually an inaccurate marker for the location of the *tri-junction*
> As such (and continuing from my above point), the tri-junction was actually intended to be near modern-day *Batang La* (as per Indian & Bhutanese claims) but was mis-labeled by the text of the 1890 treaty
> Hence, any Chinese road building in what it currently thinks is Chinese territory would actually be in Bhutanese territory if we go by modern day databases and maps
> The aforementioned road building would then be a violation of the 1998 Sino-Bhutanese agreement to maintain a status quo
> In short, China is exerting its claims based on the wording of the British Treaty alone, which is devoid of any correct geographic context
> 
> However, some problems do arise with this argument:
> 
> The article does mention that Mt. Gipmochi has been incorrectly surveyed many times, but the author uses a 1861 map (which predates the Sino-British Treaty by some 29 odd years)
> If a 1890-ish map shows an *accurate* (by modern standards) location of Mt. Gipmochi, then China's claims are *valid* since the tri-junction would be located in the same place as China claims and not at Batang La (5 km to the east)
> If a 1890-ish map shows an *outdated* location for Mt. Gipmochi, then India/Bhutan's claims are *valid* since the Sino-British Treaty would be referring to modern-day Batang La (but incorrectly worded it as "Mt. Gipmochi" due to inaccurate surveys at that particular time)
> Additionally, India's treaty with Bhutan allows Indian troops to intervene *at the behest of Bhutan*. Thus far, there has been no evidence that Bhutan has requested the deployment of Indian military personnel.
> Hence, both sides are at fault for either instigating or escalating this situation. Nevertheless, it goes to show just how important surveying is (for reference, the 1962 Sino-Indian War was a direct result of *improper surveying done to demarcate the McMahon Line*).
> I'll use some figures to illustrate my point:
> 
> *Figure 1*: this 1861 British Map incorrectly locates Mt. Gipmochi. In modern day maps, it would be located 5 km to the east of what is depicted here. Since the treaty marks the tri-junction to be in reference to Mt. Gipmochi, then the tri-junction should actually be near Batang La (if the British used an outdated map to formulate the Treaty).
> View attachment 419007
> 
> 
> *Figure 2*: this is a simplified map to show the extent of discrepancies between Chinese and Indian claims. The Chinese red dotted line originates from Mt. Gipmochi. What the Chinese fail to mention is that the British thought Mt. Gipmochi was where Batang La is according to modern map. Hence, the British really meant the tri-junction to start at Batang La -- this is consistent with Indian and Bhutanese claims.
> View attachment 419008
> 
> 
> *Figure 3*: this brings all three points together. Mt. Gipmochi is clearly pinned, as are the Doklam region and Batang La. If the Chinese are going by purely the *text *of the 1890 Sino-British Treaty, then its road under construction would be within Chinese territory. *However*, if the British were indeed *incorrect* in surveying the location of the Gipmochi mountain (and hence intending the tri-junction to actually start at Batang La), then the road would be already inside Bhutanese territory. The latter scenario would be a direct violation of the 1998 Sino-Bhutanese Agreement to maintain the current border status quo.
> View attachment 419009
> 
> 
> ====
> 
> Well, there you have it; I am trying to be as impartial as possible but I've also offered a few scenarios and mentioned a few gaps in both sides' arguments. The main issue at hand is whether international law (if it ever gets exercised) would go by the *text* of the Sino-British Treaty or by the geographic context -- the key lies in whether a 1890s-ish British map of Mt. Gipmochi exists, and whether that map follows the modern-day survey or an outdated early-1800s version.



Since Mt. Gipmochi IS the marker, the old survey maps would not matter.

The boundary would start from Mt. Gipmochi as per the treaty.

This means that the territory is Bhutanese territory.

For example, if I was to say that my house is opposite to a particular shop and I ask for Dominos to deliver my pizza in 30 mins, and if the google map shows the shop in a different location by mistake, and the delivery gets delayed more than 30 mins, I would still be legally eligible to have my free pizza.

Since that shop is the marker, the delivery guy has to first find the shop and Then find my home. He cannot blindly go by what the map tells him, or the GPS co-ordinates that it gives. The LANDMARK is always the first point of reference.


I too have attempted to be fair and neutral in this matter.


----------



## war&peace

Dungeness said:


> That is all you can come up with? I am actually laughing.



India govt overrates and overestimates itself in terms of diplomacy and military power but whenever a reality check comes, it fails miserably but astonishingly indian people have very short memory so they forget the lesson learned and get ready for a new insult and embarrassment...shameless aren't they

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

Gadkari said:


> Since Mt. Gipmochi IS the marker, the old survey maps would not matter.
> 
> The boundary would start from Mt. Gipmochi as per the treaty.
> 
> This means that the territory is Bhutanese territory.
> 
> For example, if I was to say that my house is opposite to a particular shop and I ask for Dominos to deliver my pizza in 30 mins, and if the google map shows the shop in a different location by mistake, and the delivery gets delayed more than 30 mins, I would still be legally eligible to have my free pizza.
> 
> Since that shop is the marker, the delivery guy has to first find the shop and Then find my home. He cannot blindly go by what the map tells him, or the GPS co-ordinates is gives. The LANDMARK is always the first point of reference.



Mt. Gipmochi is the marker as per the *text* of the Sino-British Treaty. The premise is that the old British maps were inaccurate, and that modern surveys of the region places Mt. Gipmochi 5km east of where it was originally (and incorrectly) marked, meaning that the tri-junction is in the same place as India & Bhutan claim -- near Batang La.

It's late in the evening and I don't wish to pore over maps again, but that's essentially the root of the dispute. A similar discrepancy in geological surveys indirectly led to the unfortunate 1962 war over the McMahon Line / Thag La.


----------



## Dungeness

war&peace said:


> India govt overrates and overestimates itself in terms of diplomacy and military power but whenever a reality check comes..it fails miserably but astonishingly indian people have very short memory so they forget the lesson learned and get ready for a new insult and embarrassment...shameless aren't they



The most interesting thing is they don't even get any support from Bhutan, their "little brother" they volunteered their "help" for. How pathetic! 

*Sushma lied about international support to India on Doklam*

https://www.nationalheraldindia.com...bout-international-support-to-india-on-doklam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gadkari

SinoSoldier said:


> Mt. Gipmochi is the marker as per the *text* of the Sino-British Treaty. The premise is that the old British maps were inaccurate, and that modern surveys of the region places Mt. Gipmochi 5km east of where it was originally (and incorrectly) marked, meaning that the tri-junction is in the same place as India & Bhutan claim -- near Batang La.
> 
> It's late in the evening and I don't wish to pore over maps again, but that's essentially the root of the dispute. A similar discrepancy in geological surveys indirectly led to the unfortunate 1962 war over the McMahon Line / Thag La.




So what you mean is that the position MARKED in the Map was INACCURATELY recognized as Mt. Gipmochi. Alternatively Mt. Gipmochi could very well be the marker, but it was inaccurately marked in the map. 

Which takes precedence ? the Map or the text ? 

This is truly a vexing issue since either could have been the real Marker. 

Now considering the disputed status of this territory, it was wrong on part of the Chinese to take a unilateral decision to do construction there. Indians did the right thing in view of this aggression and the Indian demand also seems reasonable. 

The chinese demand is unreasonable.


----------



## war&peace

Dungeness said:


> The most interesting thing is they don't even get any support from Bhutan, their "little brother" they volunteered their "help" for.


Bhutan is not their little brother, rather they (indians) have scared and exploited this smallest of the South Asian countries. It is a land-locked country surrounded by mountains and India.

China stayed indifferent to Bhutan and Nepal for a long time and thus they got exploited by hindu baniyas. Remember the mentality of the hindus that they bow before whatever is far more powerful and dangerous (snakes, elephants etc ) and they oppress and exploit whoever is weaker and armless (dalits, minorities, women).
Nepali people hate indians and the same is true for the peaceful people of the Bhutan. In fact no one likes indians in the subcontinent but they seldom speak officially because they are afraid. It is only Pakistan that puts the hindus in their right place every time they try to show muscle and one day we will in-sha-Allah take care of them for good.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Akasa

Gadkari said:


> So what you mean is that the position MARKED in the Map was INACCURATELY recognized as Mt. Gipmochi. Alternatively Mt. Gipmochi could very well be the marker, but it was inaccurately marked in the map.
> 
> Which takes precedence ? the Map or the text ?
> 
> This is truly a vexing issue since either could have been the real Marker.
> 
> Now considering the disputed status of this territory, it was wrong on part of the Chinese to take a unilateral decision to do construction there. Indians did the right thing in view of this aggression and the Indian demand also seems reasonable.
> 
> The chinese demand is unreasonable.



What I meant was that the British marked the junction near what they THOUGHT was Mt. Gipmochi (which was indicated by elevation in the old British map). Newer maps, however, show that Mt. Gipmochi was not the same peak that the British had referred to.

Hence, the real *intended* British marker would likely have been modern-day Batang La (in line with Indian & Bhutanese claims). However, this hinges upon the assumption that the 1890 British Treaty was indeed based on older & incorrect maps (unfortunately, there is no way of knowing which maps the Treaty's authors used).

Regarding the subsequent military maneuvers, I would say that both sides took unnecessary steps.
1. Obviously, if my above premise is true, China would essentially be building a road inside Bhutanese territory (which, as mentioned before, violates the Sino-Bhutanese Agreement of 1998)
2. However, India's treaty with Bhutan requires Bhutan to explicitly request Indian military assistance before New Delhi could dispatch troops through its territory. So far, it seems like that Bhutan has not done so.

In summary, China is holding steadfast to its own interpretation of the Sino-British Treaty, i.e., the text portion without any consideration of the geological surveys back in the 1800s.


----------



## rcrmj

Nan Yang said:


> Modi is insane. He is ignoring all the hard work put in by both sides maintaining years and years of peace at the border.
> *Absolutely no sense of reality*. Does he realized the consequences of war and what it will do to Sino Indo relationship for years to come.


he is an Indian, what do you expect from him? illusion and lack of critical strategic thinking is Indian's nature```



Gurjot.S said:


> why not 1967 ?
> 
> 
> 
> BJP shud have rolled tanks over Karat.


because 1967 was only happened on Bollywood movie, which scripted by high caste slave owners to brainwash simpletons like you lot``



Guynextdoor2 said:


> There is no leader in CHina that comes close to Modi. IF anything the Diklam incident shows the rising quality of India's leadership and that in the end democracies throw up far better leaders than dictatorships. As for your 'progress' we can see it has lots of 'Chinese characteristics'- notably a good way of hiding how large parts of your population live under $2 per day


saying Modi is a great leader is like saying India is superpower````

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gadkari

SinoSoldier said:


> What I meant was that the British marked the junction near what they THOUGHT was Mt. Gipmochi (which was indicated by elevation in the old British map). Newer maps, however, show that Mt. Gipmochi was not the same peak that the British had referred to.



That is speculation since we do not know if the peak that was marked is the riht marker or Mt. Gipmochi is the right marker. 



> Hence, the real *intended* British marker would likely have been modern-day Batang La (in line with Indian & Bhutanese claims). However, this hinges upon the assumption that the 1890 British Treaty was indeed based on older & incorrect maps (unfortunately, there is no way of knowing which maps the Treaty's authors used).



This too is pure speculation. There is no way of knowing what the real intended marker would have been. 



> Regarding the subsequent military maneuvers, I would say that both sides took unnecessary steps.
> 1. Obviously, if my above premise is true, China would essentially be building a road inside Bhutanese territory (which, as mentioned before, violates the Sino-Bhutanese Agreement of 1998)
> 2. However, India's treaty with Bhutan requires Bhutan to explicitly request Indian military assistance before New Delhi could dispatch troops through its territory. So far, it seems like that Bhutan has not done so.
> 
> In summary, China is holding steadfast to its own interpretation of the Sino-British Treaty, i.e., the text portion without any consideration of the geological surveys back in the 1800s.



India treaty with Bhutan makes the security of Bhutan , India responsibility. So there is no need for any explicit request for help. 

This is of course assuming that the Bhutan govt. did not ask for help or the Indian army did not first brief Bhutan govt. before it took action. Either one or both of this would have taken place. 

I fail to see how Indian reaction is wrong. The fault seems to be completely on the side of the Chinese.


----------



## Paludism

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> What kind of bullsh1t is this?  China can very well pay an Indian to denounce India, are Indians gonna buy that? , the true is India dare not to deny what we have declare and been told at their diplomats face that Donglan is Chinese territory since 1890s under China British agreement, and Indians government keep silence all these time without any argument. Indian tactic is so simple, it tried to make this non contest region into contest area so their can interfere, and Chinese government know very well India's intention so we don't negotiate but ask Indian army to leave.


We don't need to pay. There are many already who are denouncing India. Not free though, but for their iwn interests.


----------



## Dungeness

Raphael said:


> It's sad that no countries support India, not even the US, even though their foreign affairs minister was sent on an around the world begging trip to coax support, especially from white countries:
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/sush...th-china-all-countries-are-with-india-1727090
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One could say that no countries have expressed support for China either. But then again, we are by far the stronger party and others' neutrality only plays to our advantage. On the other hand, Hindus need and are desperate for foreign support. This is just like 1962 when US and Soviet non-interference meant our PLA had a free hand to wipe the floor with the Hindus.



I suspect there are many liars and dimwits like this lady or Yogi in BJP government. It is not a good news for a country that has the ambition to become a superpower. They may be elected, but they are just some screw-ups.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

A cold war with China will only help Pakistan hurt india more, it has been a major strategic blunder by the indians

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Acknowledge

war&peace said:


> India...are you serious? Do you think that the world will help you against China? .....All you will get is lip-service and that too not officially because the world knows your claims are false and China is the true power.


Does the world constitute Pakistan ?
Just like the 'world' knows that Osama bin laden was never hiding in Pakistan, just like the 'world' knows that Pakistan does not support terrorists among other gems.

Spare us your cheerleading. We are handling China. We donot depend on others to bail us out like Pakistan does.



war&peace said:


> Bhutan is not their little brother, rather they (indians) have scared and exploited this smallest of the South Asian countries. It is a land-locked country surrounded by mountains and India.
> 
> China stayed indifferent to Bhutan and Nepal for a long time and thus they got exploited by hindu baniyas ...Remember the mentality of the hindus they bow before whatever is far more powerful and dangerous (snakes, elephants etc ) and they oppress and exploit whoever is weaker and armless...
> Nepali people hate indians and the same is true for the peaceful people of the Bhutan. In fact no one likes indians in the subcontinent but they seldom speak officially because they are afraid. It is only Pakistan that puts the hindus in their right place every time they try to show muscle and one day we will in-sha-Allah take care of them for good.


So far the Hindus have whopped and defeated the muslims and put _them_ in their right place - groveling before other powers to support them against India. Pakistan will never be able to defeat the Hindus. Get used to it before we split Pakistan again.


----------



## Hellfire

hussain0216 said:


> A cold war with China will only help Pakistan hurt india more, it has been a major strategic blunder by the indians



Care to elaborate on that? I am interested in being educated on this gem you have posted here.

@Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

Meanwhile Chinese timeline to attack has extended by one more month.....lolz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hellfire

Dungeness said:


> I suspect there are many liars and dimwits like this lady or Yogi in BJP government. It is not a good news for a country that has the ambition to become a superpower. They may be elected, but they are just some screw-ups.




I am sure you are more aware of the Indian Foreign ministry than the foreign minister

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Bolsheviks...to the wall...


----------



## Rollno21

the Hindu the communist paper of India. One more try by China but the bottom line no road

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kankan326

war&peace said:


> India govt overrates and overestimates itself in terms of diplomacy and military power but whenever a reality check comes..it fails miserably but astonishingly indian people have very short memory so they forget the lesson learned and get ready for a new insult and embarrassment...shameless aren't they


Partly agree. Indians don't forget their failure. They just find some awkward excuses for their failure instead. Take the 1962 war as an example. Their excuse is China used fancy words like "brotherhood" to cheat India(Although the fact is China warned India many times before started the war).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

hussain0216 said:


> A cold war with China will only help Pakistan hurt india more, it has been a major strategic blunder by the indians



Is there anything that isn't a strategic blunder by the enemies and doesn't help Pakistan? Everything is always helping pak but yet pak is always in the dump.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

Guynextdoor2 said:


> @Dungeness even without diplomatic support you sissies are unable to escalate.



Chinese dont need to esclate it, they know you will leave since no one, not a single country has spoken in your favor. This was Modi's master stroke and he will be remembered for this blunder

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Tridibans said:


> Belarus won in that contest. They will now bat USA and China hands down in real war.
> 
> Logic fail!


At least China and US don't humiliate to fail to finish the race. China has won many international military competition and so as US. India? None. The logo fail is you. If one equipment breaks down, I will say it's unfortunate. If 2 breaks down in sequence that means you are the worst of all kind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

xyxmt said:


> Chinese dont need to esclate it, they know you will leave since no one, not a single country has spoken in your favor. This was Modi's master stroke and he will be remembered for this blunder



they're sissies....

and as for that...even you haven't spoken in favor of the Chinese. Modi does not do blunders, almost everything he has done till date has shown an exemplary competence of the highest sort.


----------



## Keel

Acknowledge said:


> *So far the Hindus have whopped and defeated the muslims and put them in their right place - groveling before other powers to support them against India*. Pakistan will never be able to defeat the Hindus. Get used to it before we split Pakistan again.



*Declare that statement loud and clear in UN or any public platforms, to the Muslim world, cowards.*

You indians are busy murdering your own people on a daily basis
6000 kids at the age of 5 or under are dying in the shithole every day.
A dalit family was hacked to death, man's head axed off, just due to a petty 22 cents debt owing to the upper caste shopkeeper.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-36921346
http://time.com/4430526/indian-couple-hacked-death/
Such a disgrace to human race!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

Beast said:


> At least China and US don't humiliate to fail to finish the race. China has won many international military competition and so as US. India? None. The logo fail is you. If one equipment breaks down, I will say it's unfortunate. If 2 breaks down in sequence that means you are the worst of all kind.


You are a genius in military planning. Winning this game means winning real time. Hence I said even Belarus would beat India as they won and we lost. Happy ?


----------



## Keel

*ABSOLUTELY BULL SHIT* by the OP

nearly all China's media large and small ones, have reported the case with commentaries, maps and analysis whenever new development is occuring on the standoff from day 1. The CCTV programmes have been making analysis into the responses from other countries like the jupanese, the yanks etc.

It is just a very low level nasty maneuvre orchestrated by the anti-China camp and most likely paid by the insolent trembling indians:

http://tv.cctv.com/2017/07/25/VIDErISOHZyR2K1ewGw4zIu9170725.shtml
http://tv.cctv.com/2017/07/25/VIDEDm2bY1lVXK1mtEy5ACaP170725.shtml
http://tv.cntv.cn/video/C10323/ff4ba28645774ab1b0cdd20c6c7b7df5
http://news.xinhuanet.com/2017-07/24/c_1121372628.htm
http://news.sohu.com/20130424/n373813215.shtml
http://pit.ifeng.com/a/20170810/51601712_0.shtml
http://www.guancha.cn/gaoxuesi/2017_07_13_417878.shtml
http://mil.qq.com/a/20170811/027649.htm
http://news.china.com/socialgd/10000169/20170811/31076498_all.html
http://www.xilu.com/jstj/20170816/1000010001003644.html
https://mil.sina.cn/2017-08-10/deta...page&loc=15&r=32&doct=0&rfunc=0&tj=none&tr=32
http://bbs.tiexue.net/post_12667487_1.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

kankan326 said:


> Partly agree. Indians don't forget their failure. They just find some awkward excuses for their failure instead. Take the 1962 war as an example. Their excuse is China used fancy words like "brotherhood" to cheat India(Although the fact is China warned India many times before started the war).


True, they find some lame excuse and deny the history. Basically, they are pathological liars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

Gadkari said:


> That is speculation since we do not know if the peak that was marked is the riht marker or Mt. Gipmochi is the right marker.
> 
> 
> 
> This too is pure speculation. There is no way of knowing what the real intended marker would have been.
> 
> 
> 
> India treaty with Bhutan makes the security of Bhutan , India responsibility. So there is no need for any explicit request for help.
> 
> This is of course assuming that the Bhutan govt. did not ask for help or the Indian army did not first brief Bhutan govt. before it took action. Either one or both of this would have taken place.
> 
> I fail to see how Indian reaction is wrong. The fault seems to be completely on the side of the Chinese.



This is why I stated that the validity of the Chinese tri-junction claims hinges upon one issue: whether the 1890 British Treaty used an older unreliable map or an older (and thus more accurate) map. If the former is true (and is most likely the case), then China would have no valid claim on the current position of the tri-junction, as the British would've intended for the trijunction to be where Batang La is right now (thus validating India and Bhutan's claims).


----------



## Gadkari

SinoSoldier said:


> This is why I stated that the validity of the Chinese tri-junction claims hinges upon one issue: whether the 1890 British Treaty used an older unreliable map or an older (and thus more accurate) map. If the former is true (and is most likely the case), then China would have no valid claim on the current position of the tri-junction, as the British would've intended for the trijunction to be where Batang La is right now (thus validating India and Bhutan's claims).



Anyway logic has nothing to do with this chinese act. They wanted to punish Bhutan for not participating in the OBOR project. This is a typical play right out of chinese playbook. 

Indians are well aware of it, hence our hard stance.


----------



## Paludism

All these hugging by these RSS SANGHI DHOTIS are useless.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Tridibans said:


> First we were supposed to lose Delhi. Then Arunachal and Ladakh. And now it has come down to Bhutan . Lol!
> 
> Paper dragon you guys are. Only talk no action. Its been TWO FREAKING months!



What you expect us to do, slap India and let it crying to US grand daddy..., we have not done yet of amusing India, you will naturally get notice when China will become serious....for now you can yelling " come attack us you coward Chinese....c'mon what you're waiting for"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

As the Indians around these parts like to say, one of my posts delivered a ringing slap. It was a slap so thunderous that it punctured the eardrums not only of the slapped, but of several bystanders.

Unfortunately, its glory was lost as the sissies couldn't handle it and went crying to the mods. Would the sissy who tattled stand up and be counted, or are you too cowardly to do so?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

Guynextdoor2 said:


> *they're sissies....*
> 
> and as for that...even you haven't spoken in favor of the Chinese. Modi does not do blunders, almost everything he has done till date *has shown an exemplary competence of the highest sort.*




You have been taunting like a small time gangster, which doesn't help India's cause, it just made Indian look shallow and silly. People like you, gullible and clueless yet cocky and arrogant, must be one of the reasons that India is only amounted to 1/5 of China today. Oh, yes, you guys are pretty idolatrous too. No offence, of course.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

